#launchpad 2005-02-14
<dreamcatcher> kikones
<kiko> how goes it dc
<dreamcatcher> boring afternoon, fighting a hanging zope
<dreamcatcher> are you back from whatever place you were last week? *g*
<kiko> yeah
#launchpad 2005-02-15
<lifeless> I read 'kikones as cojones' ewww.
<kiko-afk> dude
<kiko-afk> that was horrible
<lifeless> I know
#launchpad 2005-02-16
<mauriz> hi there
<mauriz> does the launchpad actually work?
<mauriz> i can't register
#launchpad 2005-02-17
<alumik> hi
<alumik> i can't activate my account on the launchpad, is it offline or something?
#launchpad 2005-02-18
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<alumik> hello
<alumik> any launchpad admin here?
<alumik> i have a problem with the registration
<spiv> I work on launchpad, but I'm not an admin.
<spiv> Hmm, I can probably help with that though :)
<alumik> ok
<spiv> Use the Join link at http://www.ubuntu.com/, it's the same account database.
<alumik> i have received the mail to activate the account
<spiv> Yeah, known issue :(
<alumik> ah, ok :)
<spiv> Will be fixed soon, I hope.
<alumik> so, there is no way to register right now?
<spiv> Register at http://www.ubuntu.com/
<alumik> ok, thanks
<spiv> The account you make there will also be a launchpad account.
<kiko> bradb!
<bradb> yo!
<kiko> bradb, no neuros luck -- no phone luck with them either?
<bradb> haven't phoned yet dude
<bradb> i can only do three things at once :P
* bradb checks in subscripition fixes
<kiko> thanks
#launchpad 2005-02-19
<lifeless> bradb: so how is our malone 'help!' list coming  ?
<bradb> lifeless: the UI work is starting to start. mpt sent me the HTML of the first of the pages we designed. the timeline says that by around mid-march most of our UI-fu will be integrated, and I just got someone else hired today to work with me on Malone (subject to contractual details getting sorted out.)
<bradb> i'm also trying to find an HTML/JS guy to do some XML-RPC super-fu for us too, which will make our search widgets seem like something out of a sci-fi novel
<bradb> we have fallback strategies on the search widgets of course, i.e. we discussed what kind of widget would be rendered for you based on what your browser is capable of supporting. in the best case, you get something like google suggest; in the worst case, you have to post a form.
<bradb> i have a feeling that much of my time in cape town will be spent discussing the work mpt, kiko and I did in montreal, to get Mark's feedback on what he thinks of our ideas about making the UI really easy-to-use.
* kiko_zzz yawns
<kiko> we just _have_ to wake up at some point
<mdz> kiko: morning
<kiko> morning mdz 
* kiko yawns
<mdz> kiko: have you seen The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou?
<kiko> hmmmm. No, I haven't. 
<kiko> IMDB?
<kiko> mdz, is it the masterpiece it's said to be?
<mdz> kiko: I don't know that I would go that far, but it was a good film
<mdz> kiko: the soundtrack features someone named  Seu Jorge who sings David Bowie tracks in Portuguese
<kiko> that's crazy
<kiko> mdz, no sleep tonight, then?
<mdz> kiko: sleep XOR community council meeting
* kiko frowns
<kiko> bradb, give me neuros love
<carlos> kiko-afk: you are not at #launchpad-dev...
<carlos> I thought you were not online :-P
<kiko-afk> I'm xchat-confused. Let me sort that out
<JD_> afternoon
<Kinnison> Hello
<JD> argh
<Kinnison> What can we do for you?
<JD> apart from stopping OPN from sucking? erm just tried to join launchpad, got an email
<JD> the link got redirected to notready.u.c
<JD> I suspect that isn't intended
<Kinnison> Impressive
<Kinnison> SteveA: Know anything about that?
<salgado> JD, you can create an account on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/login_form
<daf> JD: make sure you're using https
<JD> daf: the llink was https
<daf> oh, is this the FOAF thing?
<JD> yes
<salgado> JD, it will be valid in launchpad
<daf> (hi JD)
<JD> daf: :)
<daf> JD: coming to FOSDEM?
<JD> daf: of course
<daf> groovy
* daf is a FOSDEM virgin
* carlos is still thinking about attend FOSDEM or not...
<daf> better decide soon :)
<JD> daf: the talks are where you recover from your hangover
<daf> heh
<JD> so is my url completely useless then?
<carlos> JD: atm, yes
<JD> hmm I just tried to register with the url salgado gave me and got this
<JD> his site encountered an error trying to fulfill your request. The errors were:
<JD> Error Type
<JD>     KeyError
<JD> Error Value
<JD>     'id'
<daf> nice :)
<JD> said I'd been registered though
<JD> except I've not had an email or anything
<JD> so I am not registered at all
<JD> :'(
<JD> I only wanted to help
<JD> I know when I'm not wanted
* JD cries in the corner
<carlos> JD: could you try to recover your account from the ubuntu's website?
<JD> carlos: k
<carlos> JD: use the forgotten password feature
<JD> it says I'm not there
<carlos> and you are not able to create a new account?
<carlos> :-?
<JD> nope I get the same error about KeyError
<JD> and launchpad url doesn't work
<carlos> launchpad's url is normal that does not work
<carlos> don't worry
<carlos> but the ubuntu's website should work...
<JD> would it not work because I already tried to join launchpad?
<carlos> JD: it should not be the problem
<salgado> JD, no, it's not possible
<JD> do you want my email address to check logs?
<salgado> JD, I gave you the wrong url, I think. use the "Join" link on ubuntulinux.org
<JD> salgado: you did but I figured it out
<salgado> JD, you entered your email address on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/join_form and got a page with a "KeyError" message?
<JD> yes
<JD> name and email
<salgado> weird. I just did that and it worked for me
<JD> I can try again if you want
<JD> same error
<carlos> JD: which email address are you using?
<JD> david@davidpashley.com
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> could you send me (directly) all your data so I could try to create your account?
<carlos> directly == /msg
<carlos> JD: same problem here, and it's not your fault :-)
<JD> carlos: I should bloody hope not :P
<JD> :)
<carlos> JD: The bug is reported, will be back to you as soon as it's fixed. Sorry for any problem it could cause you.
<JD> carlos: hhahahaha :)
<carlos> sorry, I'm tired, I suppose you understand it as I wrote it :-P
<JD> carlos: yeah :)
#launchpad 2005-02-20
<kiko> hey daf?
<daf> hey kiko
<kiko> oh bogus
<kiko> one sec
<Kinnison> daf: You're up early?
<daf> I am
<SteveA_> hello daf
<daf> hi SteveA 
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
#launchpad 2006-02-13
<andrewski_> what does it mean to "sign" a code of conduct?  is that like saying that you've read it?  because i know very little about OpenPGP and such, but i'm not sure if signing it is a measure of good faith or somesuch.
<Kaiser_Sleeps> andrewski_: it means you read it and agree to abide by it, then you can downlod it, clearsign it with gpg,  and paste the output into that window
<andrewski_> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, ok.  so i need to download it first to sign it, eh?  could that be made a bit clearer on the site?
<Kamping_Kaiser> andrewski_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/541507
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. i commented yesterday
<andrewski_> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, ok. :)  cheers.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<andrewski_> should i set up gpg first?  do i need to "personalize" it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need a gpg key
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you have that, you can sign it
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<andrewski_> ah, ok.  i think i have one on my desktop... lemme fire up ssh. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need to have your key registed with launchpad IIRC
<andrewski_> ok, i see that page too.
<andrewski_> Kamping_Kaiser: any idea which key i'm supposed to send with 'gpg --send-key'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm? wichever you want to use in future work with launchpad/other ubuntu stuff
<andrewski_> ok, so pubring.gpg is fine?
<andrewski_> (like i said, i know little about gpg. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> andrewski_: i know little as well :) i had to get help setting this up myself :$, and i cant remember
<andrewski_> yeah, it doesn't like pubring.gpg.  i'll check the wiki for something.  how do i go about making a suggestion for launchpad stuff?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i commented here. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a minute, I'll try find the gpg page
<andrewski_> sounds good to me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto - look at point 5.1 as well :)
<andrewski_> Kamping_Kaiser: thank you much; you got to it faster than i. :)  i must be off, but i'll stick around to see if anyone backtracks to read our comments.  tsch!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok mate :)
<ddaa> lifeless: I saw you just sent a mail about branch status feedback
<ddaa> lifeless: here I just sent an update to the "runnig baz2bzr periodically" task, giving a lot of detail to implement the daily error reporting for buildbot.
<spiv> ddaa: Did you see my mail about the buildbot tests?
<ddaa> spiv: yes, and I wondered...
<ddaa> spiv: did you make all the changed you mentioned?
<spiv> ddaa: Yes, whY?
<ddaa> it does not read very obviously
<ddaa> "the CVS version with the SignalMixin is probably straightforward to backport, if we want it (although I'm not convinced that that's the best way either...)."
<spiv> I made sure to run "make check" in sourcecode/buildbot before reporting my results :)
<spiv> Oh, right.
<spiv> No, I didn't try that.
<ddaa> "Here's a diff, against rocketfuel"
<ddaa> "Yeah, I think that test is totally irrelevant to us, so skip it."
<spiv> Sorry, I sent a diff of what fixes it now (partly by skipping broken tests).
<ddaa> So I wondered what was stopping you  from sending the changes to rocketfuel.
<spiv> And also suggested ways to unbreak some tests.
<spiv> I wanted to run it by you, seeing as you've been working in this area.
<ddaa> spiv: I am currently beyond suggestions about anything not involving drugs, sex, and the importd->bzr transition :)
<spiv> I'm happy to send the merge request right now if it all makes sense to you :)
<spiv> Ok :)
<sabdfl> hey all
<sabdfl> just got a timeout on /products/gnomebaker/ which was very surprising
<ddaa> spiv: please do whatever you think is right to let me merge my pending cscvs changes
<sabdfl> is something going on with LP performance?
<spiv> Not that I know of, there was a rollout yesterday though.
<spiv> What's the OOPS id?
<ddaa> sabdfl: I received your mail about the pybaz packaging problem
<ddaa> sabdfl: you realize the problem is that pybaz and python-baz are just two packages for the same bit of software, don't you?
<sabdfl> spiv: lost the OOPS ID when I reloaded, but it just happened a minute ago
<sabdfl> ddaa: in that case, should they not Provide: the same thing? Because installing config-manager pulls in one, and something else pulls in the other.
<spiv> sabdfl: Ok, I'll see if I can find it.
<ddaa> sabdfl: obviously, the fact they package the same thing shows that the two packagers did not communicate...
<ddaa> besides, it looks like only pybaz is on dapper...
<sabdfl> ddaa: i'm running dapper
<spiv> sabdfl: OOPS-39A13
<sabdfl> thanks spiv. anything seem out of the ordinary?
<spiv> All fine until a SELECT COUNT(*) with a subselect.
<spiv> (on BugTask, Bug, subselect on Bug, BugSubscription, TeamParticipation)
<spiv> I wonder if the offending SELECT COUNT(*) will go away next rollout with jamesh's __len__ fix.
<spiv> But the page usually is very fast, so I guess there must have been some contention.  I'll get stub's opinion when he wakes up.
<sabdfl> just got another timeout
<sabdfl> OOPS-39D23
<sabdfl> this time on a rosetta page
<sabdfl> we need to make eliminating these timeouts amajor goal of ours
<ddaa> I'd bet it's browser/bugtask.py:1028
<ddaa>         tasklist = self.context.searchTasks(params)
<ddaa>         return tasklist[:quantity] 
<ddaa> that's run twice by the bugtarget-portlet-latestbugs.pt
<ddaa> but spiv is right, this page is usually very fast, so it's probably a contention with something else that's really slow
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  extend fmt:text-to-html to turn OOPS codes into links for developers (bug #30645) (r3097: Dafydd Harries)
<Kinnison> hey sabdfl 
<Kinnison> how's the tour?
<sabdfl> hiya Kinnison, happy your baby is in production?
<Kinnison> dude you have no idea how high I've been flying
<sabdfl> tours going well, not much sleep but otherwise wonderful reception and lots of work
<Kinnison> I think I've given C1 a run for its money
<sabdfl> wondered what the hell that was outside the window
* Kinnison grins
* Kinnison is just finishing the "how to ensure drescher is happy during production rollouts" document for stuart
<Kinnison> we did a completely smooth rollout today together
<Kinnison> so I'm turning my notes from the process into a document for him
<sabdfl> v cool
<sabdfl> once we get cron.daily's equivalent back down to once per 30 minutes we will have full equivalence to dak, AIUI
<Kinnison> Pretty much
<Kinnison> and we're down to an average 20 minute run
<Kinnison> James and I seriously improved the dominator's performance on Saturday
<sabdfl> you beat the dominator into submission. i like it.
* Kinnison heads to bed
<Kinnison> stub: I've sent you a doc
<Kinnison> Or at least I thought I had
<Kinnison> it has bounced
<Kinnison> grah
<stub> But I'm fine!
<Kinnison> email?
<Kinnison> what's your @canonical.com address?
<stub> stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<Kinnison> sent
<Kinnison> and now I sleep
<Kinnison> ciau
<stub> Night
<spiv> stub: sabdfl got OOPS-39A13, but usually that page renders quite quickly.  I guess it was just contention on the tables in the query?
<stub> I guess
<stub> Not the prettiest of queries
<spiv> stub: Was the librarian upgraded in yesterday's rollout?
<stub> spiv: Yes
<spiv> Ok, so it now has the database name checking in it.
<spiv> So it's a matter of upgrading all the clients :)
<stub> Hmm... it should enforce that.
<spiv> At the moment, it's optional, depending on the client sending the relevant header.
<stub> All the time critical stuff is using the new code - anything else that blows up is a backend system that can afford some downtime
<spiv> I should make it log a warning everytime a client doesn't send that header.
<spiv> Heh.
<stub> Logging warnings is only useful if someone is watching the logs :)
<spiv> Well, the theory would be that we could look back at the logs to figure out if there's any unupgraded clients left. 
<spiv> stub: But here's a 10-second, untested patch to enforce it: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOMXlxG.html
<lifeless> spiv: exponential degradataion on the warnings :)
<lifeless> spiv: or for cuteness, have a web page on the librarian showing the old clients seen in the last day
<spiv> lifeless: ...or, someone could grep the log files that are rsynced to chinstrap already.
<lifeless> spiv: I did mention cute didn't I ?
<spiv> Even if it is the boring way :)
<stub> We don't want old clients. Bad enough tracking down bugs in uptodate clients. Just refuse to talk to them.
<stub> lifeless: Can you install config manager into ~pqm/bin on balleny? (or tell me where to find it)
<jamesh> stub: "bzr branch http://www.robertcollins.net/config-manager/trunk/"
<jamesh> stub: would you be able to delete bugwatch id 353?  It should have remotebug='-42' and bug=5723
<mpt_> jamesh, how often are the Oops reports going to be sent?
<jamesh> mpt_: I had the script disabled while I was fixing it up to do a short summary to the list + long summary on the web
<jamesh> mpt_: I should have that going again today
<mpt_> great
<stub> jamesh: Deleted
<jamesh> stub: thanks
<mpt_> What's up with staging?
<mpt_> I get Bad Gateway errors for staging.ubuntu.com and staging.launchpad.net
<jamesh> the staging config might need updating
<jamesh> both bradb and daf added some required config keys that don't seem to be in configs/staging/launchpad.conf
<jamesh> (or production[12] )
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Export GPG fingerprints in person/$name/+rdf, to make it easier for people to e.g. create GPG keyrings for a team. (r3098: Andrew Bennetts)
<lifeless> stub: ~/source/ has it all
<stub> lifeless: ta
<stub> (I've just been using ~pqm/bin)
<SteveA> hello
<stub> yo
<SteveA> stub: do you recall what the conflicts were in merging jamesh's __len__ stuff?
<stub> SteveA: Nope. I was busy trying to rollout at the time :)
<stub> SteveA: I'll be doing some cherry picks once a patch of mine lands and will check it out then
<carlos> morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Make some config sections not required to ease maintenance (r3099: Stuart Bishop)
<lifeless> stub: for pqm I use that too
<SteveA> spiv: OOPS-39A13 is a __nonzero__, not a __len__, but jamesh's patch converts __nonzero__ to use a select-limit query rather than a count().
<sivang> howdy all
<SteveA> hi sivan
<jamesh> SteveA: I don't think the fix to make __nonzero__ not do a count might have missed the rollout
<jamesh> SteveA: my original __nonzero__() implementation was erroneously doing a count still
<SteveA> jamesh: yes, i think they both missed the rollout
<SteveA> jamesh: stub said he will look at getting the rest cherrypicked later
<lifeless> is __nonzero__ invoked on 'if foo:' ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yes
<jamesh> iirc, it will invoke __nonzero__ then __len__ then check if it is not None
<SteveA> Seveas: hello
<BjornT> SteveA: hi. do you have a minute to discuss a fix to bug 3796?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<SteveA> BjornT: yes, after a workrave
<BjornT> ok
<jamesh> BjornT: I filed https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/30307 a little while ago.  Does it sound like a good idea for searching?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30307 in malone "omit_dupes and searching" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> BjornT: for bug 3796, i agree with you
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<SteveA> BjornT: perhaps have self.status and self.display_status
<SteveA> where the latter is a computed property
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, that seems like a good idea. we were thinking of having self.status a property. that would avoid having to change all the call-sites, on the other hand it's more complicated.
<SteveA> BjornT: we should keep the direct-to-database properties separately named from the computed ones
<SteveA> you can change all the callsites in an hour or two of work.  many people can lose many hours debugging problems from a more complex system over the course of months.
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah, matching searches on dupes sounds like a good idea. 
<BjornT> SteveA: true
<stub> lifeless: Where can I find the environment setup for using cm.py out of ~pqm/source ? Nothing seems setup in a sane path that I can find, and invoking cm.py directly from ~/source/config-manager can't find pybaz libraries for a start
* stub gives up and rolls out untested cherry picks again
<Kinnison> Morning
<Seveas> SteveA, bon giorno
<Seveas> SteveA, I've gotta run, if it's important /msg or e-mail works too :)
<BjornT> jamesh: does the "Launchpad Errors" mail get sent before the report has been generated? the link in the mail is a 404
<jamesh> BjornT: I had an error in the script.  See the second email
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah, i saw that now
<jamesh> BjornT: should be reliable now, giving a short summary with the full HTMLised report linked
<BjornT> yep
<sivang> morning folkies
<SteveA> Seveas: okay
<SteveA> jamesh: it looks very good
<SteveA> jamesh: i'd like you to make a couple of changes
<SteveA> hard timeouts are far more important to fix than soft timeouts
<jamesh> yeah.
<jamesh> I'll split them out
<SteveA> also, i'd like to see soft timeouts arranged not in order of how many occurred
<SteveA> but instead in order of length of request
<SteveA> (if that is possible)
<SteveA> i don't know if that is how the soft timeout system works
<SteveA> also, at the top of the html, a table of contents, with #anchor links to the various sections
<SteveA> and perhaps a summary would be nice, like 88 timeouts, 25 soft timeouts, 87 programming errors, 1 attribute error, 4 value errors
<jamesh> it'd also be goot to work out some regexps that could be used to help group the SQL errors
<SteveA> we should aim to have no non-404 non-timeout errors.  it is more useful to have non-404 and non-timeout errors ordered by the error type
<SteveA> than by frequency
<SteveA> (or number occurred, rather)
<jamesh> currently there is a regexp to replace the memory location used in many object's repr() with INSTANCE-ID, which helps with grouping similar OOPS reports
<jamesh> that doesn't really help for the ones where an SQL statement is included in the exception value
<SteveA> mpt_: please take a look at jamesh's summary report sometime, and create a stylesheet for it
<SteveA> stub: if you made a wee script that you can stick revision ids in, and get revision ids + logmessage out of, then your emails about what revisions got into production could be more informative without much extra effort.
<Seveas> re
<SteveA> hi Seveas 
<Seveas> hi
<SteveA> i have a feature to request for Ubugtu.  it isn't very useful for anyone (including you), except launchpad developers
<SteveA> the feature is for Ubugtu to listen for OOPS-oopscode
<SteveA> and show a URL to jamesh's oops-viewing cgi URL for that oops code
<Seveas> that
<Seveas> 's doable
<Seveas> what's the CGI url?
<jamesh> Seveas: make OOPS-[A-Z\d] + => https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/$OOPSID
<mpt_> SteveA, sure
<carlos> lifeless: hi, could you take a look to PQM? my request is taking too long to be processed  (more than 1 hour) and when I sent it, the queue was empty
<SteveA> jamesh: as the oops report is rather large, what do you think about splitting it into 4 or so pages?
<SteveA>  - hard timeouts
<SteveA>  - soft timeouts
<SteveA>  - 404s
<SteveA>  - errors
<SteveA> with an index page pointing to each with a summary
<jamesh> SteveA: I suppose so.  The alternative would be to remove some of the information
<Seveas> jamesh, that url needs authentication
<SteveA> i think the level of information is good
<jamesh> Seveas: yes.
<SteveA> Seveas: i was thinking just to display the URL, for ease of launchpad developers clicking on it from their irc client
<Seveas> ok
* jamesh just uses a keyword bookmark
<SteveA> you're always ahead of the curve :-)
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<jamesh> SteveA: is it useful to have the OOPS numbers categorised by URL, or do you think it would be as useful to just list them all together for the particular error?
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Seveas> hmm
<SteveA> jamesh: displaying the URLs helps me understand what the OOPSes are about.
<SteveA> if the URLs are displayed, then the OOPSes may as well be categorized with them
<jamesh> SteveA: I wasn't suggesting removing the URLs, just changing it to display the URLs, then the OOPSs
<Seveas> OOPS-21312AD
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/21312AD
<SteveA> almost all have just one URL, so i don't think the change is important either way right now
<jamesh> okay
<Seveas> SteveA, ok this way?
<SteveA> OOPS-39A13
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/39A13
<SteveA> perfect!
<SteveA> thanks Seveas!
<Seveas> np
<SteveA> jamesh: the text that says "0% from search bots, 100% referred from local sites" is needed only for 404s in my opinion
<cprov> morning, hackers
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> salgado: there's a few shipit errors in jamesh's error report.  some interesting not found errors, and some other application errors
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/OOPS-38A65  <-- AttributeError
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/38A65
<SteveA> OOPS-38B59 <-- interesting NotFound error
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/38B59
<SteveA> jamesh: do you have shipit.ubuntu.com listed as a local site?
<mpt_> cprov, hello, you wanted to talk about Soyuz?
<SteveA> actually... mpt could put the css in his home on chinstrap, and jamesh's scripts could refer to it there in the html
<cprov> mpt_: it was yesterday, wasn't it ?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 9 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<cprov> mpt_: I'm happy with you decision (wait +build clean up land then discuss the content issues)
<Kinnison> cprov: I think that getting the permission stuff sorted and the functionality sorted in the builds pages is more important than making them prettier
<Kinnison> cprov: don't you?
<mpt_> cprov, my cleanup is done and waiting for (re-)review. That shouldn't be blocking us talking about anything else.
<mpt_> You can try the branch if you want.
<cprov> Kinnison: uhm, personally I think the permission are ok, View is public, edit + cancel + mode  are Edit and admin is Admin. What am I missing ?
<Kinnison> cprov: erm, we need to get the launchpad-buildd-admins celebrity done and made able to do the admin work
<Kinnison> cprov: otherwise we can't hand over to adam and lamont
* Kinnison perhaps didn't communicate this well last week
<cprov> Kinnison: right, good point. I almost forget this
<Kinnison> :-)
<Kinnison> adam and lamont won't :-)
<cprov> mpt_: It's hard ... we have a lot of bugs but I can define myself those who needs UI efforts, the simplest thing to do is some triage on soyuz bug recently added, would you do it for me ?
<SteveA> cprov: we can ask daf  and matsubara to focus on soyuz bug triage for a while
<cprov> SteveA: good idea, I'll ask them, thx
* SteveA wonders if daf is around yet
<seb128> launchpad keep Oopsing today, is that known?
<seb128> ie: OOPS-39A244
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/39A244
<SteveA> seb128: thanks.  probably a regression in the rollout.  i'll look into it
<SteveA> seb128: did you *just now* get that oops?
<cprov> Kinnison: bug 3580, is the begin of buildd celebrity
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3580 in launchpad-buildd "Missed Launchpad Celebrity for Auto Build System" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3580
<SteveA> if so, i'll need to wait a short while until it is visible on chinstrap
<Kinnison> cprov: right
<seb128> yep
<Kinnison> cprov: I've added a note to that about the team in production
<SteveA> seb128: okay, i see it now.  this OOPS is to do with contention with people concurrently updating a bug.
<SteveA> stub is working on a solution to that issue in general, which will be ready soon
<seb128> I get timeout error too, like OOPS-39B202
<cprov> Kinnison: right
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/39B202
<stub> eh?
<SteveA> stub: are you not working on retries?
<stub> Oh - serialization exceptions. es
<stub> y
<SteveA> exactly
<SteveA> i didn't know the right name for it :-)
<SteveA> salgado: the person vocabulary search stuff -- how is that going?  i think that's what OOPS-39B202 is about
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/39B202
<lifeless> stub: carlos would like pqm live again
<lifeless> stub: are you finished ?
<salgado> SteveA, yes, that's the vocab timing out. it was probably caused by contention.
<stub> Oops. Yup.
<salgado> SteveA, I tried it two times here. the first it timed out and the second it run pretty fast
<stub> lifeless: reenabled
<seb128> timeout OOPS-39B214 ...
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/39B214
<SteveA> salgado: timeout problems with contention are an issue.  we can't automatically retry these, because it will take 1 minute to get a response
<SteveA> salgado: you have been working on a 2-stage query for this, right?
<stub> serialization issues should not be confused with locks being held open by other processes. serialization issues are expected to happen and we need to cope. locks being help open by other processes are bugs that need to be dealt with individually
* SteveA waits until rsync processes seb128's most recent OOPS
<matsubara> good morning!
<carlos> lifeless: oh, is it down? didn't know :-P
<SteveA> stub: do you know if elmo changed the rsync of OOPS reports and other logs to be more selective about what it processes?
<salgado> SteveA, no, what I did was to make all vocabs not fetch all the results at once, but instead fetch only the results of the batch they're displaying
<stub> SteveA: No idea.
<lifeless> carlos: stub disabled it during prod rollout testing
<lifeless> carlos: and forgot to undisable 
<SteveA> salgado: okay.  did you discuss with people an approach of making two queries, one direct and one broader?
<SteveA> salgado: OOPS-39B214 would benefit from exactly this approach
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/39B214
<salgado> SteveA, something like bug 2045?
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2045
<SteveA> because in this case, the long query was a search for a person matching 'iwj'
<SteveA> this could be matched instantly on person.name
<sivang> morning matsubara :)
<SteveA> salgado: bug 2045 is part of it, yes
<SteveA> salgado: when we're entering names into a form, i think a launchpad-name or launchpad-email-address search would be sufficient.
<salgado> I definitely agree
<SteveA> what do we need to do to make this change?
<SteveA> this would remove a whole bunch of timeouts for the distro team
<salgado> well, I told you I was waiting for some input on that bug
<salgado> nobody ever commented on it
<SteveA> if that happens again, add it to the weekly meeting agenda
<salgado> for that reason I haven't checked what's needed to make that change.
<stub> I don't see OOPS-39B214 benefitting from doing more queries. The slow query was just a select on the person and validpersonorteamcache tables (with an unnecessary join with the emailaddress table)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/39B214
<salgado> if you have some time to discuss this now, it'd be great
<SteveA> stub, maybe you can discuss it with salgado?
<SteveA> seeing as you already commented on the bug before
<SteveA> and you proposed exactly "Would it make sense for the search() method to only search on exact matches for email address?"
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Allow admins, rosetta experts and product owners to edit translations if using CLOSED/STRUCTURED mode. (r3100: Carlos Perell Marn)
<carlos> dilys: thanks ;-)
<stub> salgado: For some reason, ILIKE is no longer hitting the index. Changing the query to do """ lower(email) LIKE 'iwj' || '%' """ again hits the indexes and runs fast (50ms)
<salgado> ouch
<stub> salgado: Want me to shove that through with a [trivial]  ? I have a branch free
<salgado> stub, that'd be great
<salgado> stub, do you think it's worth leaving a comment there saying that we shouldn't use ILIKE because it might not hit the index?
<stub> salgado: Sure.
<salgado> daf, around?
<salgado> the link to the oops page from https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30807 is broken
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30807 in launchpad "Links to a oops" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> matsubara: hi
<SteveA> matsubara: i just had a phone call with daf about the process we will use to take OOPS reports from jamesh's report and users' reports, and process these into bugs with a particular milestone.
<SteveA> daf is going to write this up today, and talk with you about it, a bit later
<daf> salgado: yeah, I just noticed
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, we scheduled a meeting every day around 16:00 utc
<daf> stub: my code assumes that the configuration value ends with a slash
<SteveA> two of the most important QA tasks at the moment are to respond initial bug reports in some way, and to keep on top of oopses
<stub> daf: eh?
<matsubara> SteveA: also cprov asked me to take special attention to soyuz bugs
<daf> stub: the configuration value oops_root_url
<stub> Oh - ok. I'll fix that now.
<daf> it's a bug, but changing the config will work around it
<SteveA> matsubara: yes.  seeing as we've just rolled out soyuz, you and daf should pay particular attention to soyuz bugs, so that cprov and others have good information about what needs fixing.
<salgado> carlos, have you seen bug 3176? we just got two duplicates of it
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3176 in launchpad "Error when trying to save AbiWord pt-BR translations" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3176
<stub> daf: I generally use urllib.join
<daf> SteveA: I'll put up a wiki page outlining what we discussed
<stub> erm... urllib.urljoin
<SteveA> daf: thanks
<matsubara> SteveA: all right.
<daf> stub: ok, I'll do a [trivial]  merge with that, assuming the tests still pass
<SteveA> daf: ideally, this needs an additional test
<carlos> salgado: WTF...
<carlos> salgado: thanks, I will take a look. btw, the OPPS link you gave is broken
<daf> SteveA: oh, good point
<salgado> carlos, no, I didn't give any link
<carlos> oh, is it a new malone feature?
<salgado> carlos, it's the code that turns the oops code into a link that is broken
<carlos> then I guess it's broken...
<carlos> yeah
<SteveA> carlos: yes.  will be fixed in a few minutes
<salgado> yes, it was cherry picked today
<daf> SteveA: did you see https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30746?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30746 in launchpad "LaunchBag.developer is not updated when ftest login() is called" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> carlos: with a config change to work around the problem
<SteveA> daf: no, i didn't.
<SteveA> i guess it should do
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> we should use events more for logging in etc.  but i'll look into that later.
<SteveA> any reasonable fix will do for now
<daf> well, I worked around it, it's an infrastructure thing
<lifeless> jamesh: did you get my mail this morning ?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  improve oops analysis script to generate html too (r3101: James Henstridge)
<carlos> salgado: that problem is already fixed at rocketfuel
<salgado> ahhh, cool
<carlos> salgado: I rewrote that class and the new version seems like fixed it as a side effect
<carlos> salgado: thanks anyway, I'm going to note that on that bug report
* SteveA --> lunch and exercise
<carlos> salgado: which bugs are the duplicated ones that you told me?
<salgado> carlos, don't remember, but I've marked them as dupes
<carlos> hmm I don't see that information on the bug report you gave me..
<carlos> Oh, sorry
<carlos> I saw it
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  I had the report script disabled while I was cleaning it up to send a short report to the list + a longer web version.  It's running daily again now.
<lifeless> jamesh: I mean the other email :)
<lifeless> jamesh: the one about the branch status stuf
<lifeless> f
<jamesh> ah.  found it
<daf> jamesh: perhaps the OOPS web page could put hard and soft timeouts into separate categories
<jamesh> daf: already suggested by Steve
<daf> great
<daf> another suggestion
<daf> it would be great if we could group by query
<daf> e.g. ERROR: could not serialize access due to concurrent update UPDATE SessionData SET last_accessed = CURRENT_TIMESTAMP WHERE client_id =
<daf> that one turns up a lot in the latest report
<daf> but they're separate because the client_id is different each time
<daf> I imagine we could strip out constants from the queries in order to compare them
<daf> what do you think?
<jamesh> daf: yeah.  that'd be good.  lots of queries differ only by string or integer constants
<daf> cool
<jamesh> I wonder how many falst matches you'd get by replacing all digit strings with "$int" and strings with "$string" (or similar)
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> I'm not able to get the Malone's 'Advanced' search form
<daf> s/the//
<daf> what happens?
<carlos> daf: it does nothing
<carlos> Well, it changes the URL
<carlos> from https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs
<carlos> to https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-priority%2C-severity&advanced=Advanced...&field.milestone_assignment=&field.milestone_assignment-empty-marker=1
<carlos> but the webpage remains the same
<daf> yes, same here
<daf> it's a bug
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs-advanced seems to still work
<carlos> It works with a person as a context
<spiv> daf: there's a bug about that.
<salgado> carlos, yes, that happens only if you're in the +bugs page. brad had a fix for that a few days ago
<salgado> I think he didn't manage to merge it. :-(
<carlos> ok, thanks
<spiv> daf: bug 30690 I think
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30690 in malone "'Advanced...' button on bugs listing doesn't do anything" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30690
<daf> cool
<jamesh> lifeless: assuming that the two use cases are independent, then it would probably make sense to use xml-rpc for the branch-puller use case and go through the main web app for the diff URL case.
<jamesh> lifeless: given that authserver can only be reached on our network.
<carlos> Hmmm
<carlos> I think Rosetta is completely broken atm..
<carlos> And I don't really understand it as the production update doesn't have any change from my side
* carlos mails launchpad mailing list
<lifeless> jamesh: works for me
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Use LIKE instead of ILIKE to use indexes and tweak schema.xml defaults (r3102)
<daf> stub: empty merge?
<stub> Bah.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Use LIKE instead of ILIKE to use indexes and tweak schema.xml defaults (r3103: Stuart Bishop)
* carlos -> lunch
<daf> SteveA, matsubara: I've updated LaunchpadBugTriage and LaunchpadProjectMilestones to talk about oopses
<lifeless> night all
<daf> night Rob
<matsubara> daf: thanks daf, I'll take a look later.
<salgado> stub, ping
<kiko> Kinnison, thanks for the document
<Kinnison> kiko: You're welcome. I figured it would be best to turn my notes into a real doc otherwise I'd forget things too
<kiko> indeed. we should wikify it -- stub, any suggestion on where to put it? I'd like to see the other rollout procedures documented as well
<Kinnison> FYI, I'm currently working on bugs 29635 and 29639 for cprov
<stub> salgado: pong
<stub> I'd put it in the launchpad tree where it will be under RCS and more likely to be maintained. wikis are just where you put docs to forget about them.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> stub, where do such documents go?
<stub> There is a top level 'doc' directory in the launchpad tree. The database docs I'm keeping in database/schema where I notice them (although a symlink would do just as well)
<stub> Wow... some old docs in there :)
<salgado> stub, is there anything wrong with https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQUMFzM.html ?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  make oops links work if oops_root_url config value doesn't end with slash (r3104: Dafydd Harries)
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> stub, so this doc/ directory is where we put docs to forget about them too?
<kiko> perhaps the problem is more that nobody gardens any of our documentation.
* daf -> lunch
<stub> kiko: Thats why I keep my docs next to the code - I see them when changing the db scripts and can keep them up to date (or get reminded that I haven't)
<kiko> stub, that's fine, but where should rollout docs go, then?
<stub> kiko: I'd stick 'em in the docs directory in the root of lp
<stub> (but am not really fussed if you have a better idea)
<stub> salgado: that query should be fast, but isn't. I'm having a closer look.
<salgado> stub, well, let's leave the speed aside for now
<salgado> there's something weird going on that query
<salgado> stub, if you run it with the sampledata from chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~salgado/current.sql
<salgado> stub, it will give you only one result. which is correct
<salgado> but, if you join that query in a single line, it'll give you two results, which is wrong
<stub> oh... your missing some brackets
* stub tries to remember if AND or OR has higher precidence
<salgado> I know that if I add a parenthesis around the first condition in the where clause it'll work, but I wanna know why it's failing only when I join it in a single line
<stub> what do you mean 'join it in a single line'?
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQqjjda.html
<salgado> stub, if you paste it like it is in the first page I gave you, it'll get me only one result
<salgado> and if you paste it like it is in the second page, it'll give me two results
<salgado> s/me/you
<matsubara> SteveA, cprov: I've finished the triaging of all untriaged bugs on soyuz, would you take a look on the 4 left ones that are user requests?
<cprov> matsubara: yes
<salgado> stub, IOW, if it's broken into multiple lines, the parenthesis aren't needed. but we need them if it's a single line query
<stub> salgado: There are some spurious spaces in there
<matsubara> cprov: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bugs-untriaged
<salgado> stub, in the single line version?
<stub> yup
<salgado> I thought spaces where ignored
<stub> EmailAddres. email, david. alloche
<matsubara> cprov: I've changed them to wishlist, so you could easily find and take care of them.
<salgado> aha
* Kinnison heads out to lunch, back in a short while
<salgado> stub, even if you remove that space, it'll still give two results
<salgado> maybe not
<salgado> no, it won't
<salgado> bah. what a shame
<cprov> matsubara: they are hard to solve, I'll triage them with Kinnison later today, thanks for your good job in the other bugs .
<lamont-away> Kinnison: I don't _mind_ pestering you guys every time we need something done that requires lp-buildd-admin privs... :-)  But I think you guys might...
<matsubara> cprov: no problem, shout if you need anything else. :)
<cprov> matsubara: ok, dude
* lamont-away -> work
<stub> salgado: I don't think we can do that efficiently on production anyway... is this for a batch job, or to be used interactively?
<stub> Hmm... maybe not. I can get it down to 3.5 seconds once everything is in RAM
<salgado> stub, it's for interactive use. but that's only for shipit admins
<jbailey> What should the bug be filed against for ubugtu?
<Kamion> Ubugtu's just a bot Seveas runs, I don't think it has a bug tracking component
<jbailey> Ah, hmm.
* jbailey bats his eyelashes at Seveas.
<stub> salgado: This seems to be giving the best results so far: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevj65AW.html
<salgado> stub, is the speed gain worth the fix?
<salgado> I think it should be trivial to fix. just want to make sure it's worth it
<stub> btw. I get one line on my sampledata using both single line and multiline queries you posted before
<salgado> stub, yes, the problem was the spurious spaces. I should've read the queries carefully before complaining
<stub> Hmm... queries are performing equivalently now.
<Seveas> jbailey, 'sup?
<jbailey> Seveas: I'm just running out.  But the quick summary is that ubugtu seems to randomly pick which task to give status on, I'm wondering if there's a better way.  Bug #30621 is an example.
<jbailey> err.
<jbailey> bug 30621
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30621 in malone "glibc changelog seems to list two versions and have eaten a line for the changelog" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30621
<jbailey> Seveas: Shows as rejected, even though the rejected task is simple a thing I clicked on by mistake.
<jbailey> (I added a task that I hadn't intended to)
<Seveas> it picks the first task listed in the /+text url
<jbailey> Seveas: I'm not sure where to put wishlist bits for ubugtu.
<Seveas> jbailey, in my mailbox or in here :)
<Seveas> jbailey, what would you prefer? first non-fixed one?
<jbailey> Seveas: I haven't got a comprehensive bit of logic worked out.
<Seveas> or max(severity), pseudomax(status)
<jbailey> In this case, I simply wrongly filed it against malone because I was fiddling with the URL and thought that the button was a text box.
<jbailey> So I rejected the extra task that I Added by accident.
<jbailey> Anyhow, appointment in 7 minutes, back in 45. =)
<Seveas> :)
<salgado> stub, that query I pasted to you return the two values on pqm's box
* ddaa received funny spam
<ddaa> "Finally a Patch that works!"
<Seveas> hahaha
<salgado> stub, is that box running breezy's postgres?
<stub> ddaa: Bounce it to pqm - you might have better than your usual luck (and Launchpad could do with some performance enhancement!)
<stub> salgado: yes
<ddaa> stub doing
<ddaa> stub: you think I should forward the pqm reply to launchpad if it rejects it?
<salgado> stub, any idea what could cause that query to fail on pqm's box but not locally?
<stub> salgado: Maybe your sample data is different to what is in the trunk?
<salgado> stub, no. I committed and mirrored my sampledata changes
<salgado> and I just rebuilt my db here in case I had changes in it
<stub> And pushed the sampledata changes to chinstrap?
<salgado> and the tests still pass here and fail on pqm
<salgado> yes, I meant that when I said mirrored
<stub> Have you merged rocketfuel in recently? There was a change I made last week to the text search stuff that could cause what you describe (changed how '.' is handled in text searches)
<salgado> aha
<salgado> it must be it, then
<stub> You will need to rebuild the database after merging too, to ensure the updated stored procedures are in there.
<salgado> I don't remember when was my last merge on that branch, but it wasn't this week
* salgado merges
<SteveA> daf, matsubara: how about we go through bug stuff in 50 mins time?
* daf returns from lunch
<daf> SteveA: fine by me
<SteveA> that's at 30 minutes past the next hour
<SteveA> for whatever timezone you're in
<Seveas> jbailey, when you're back, the tasks are now first ordered by status and severity (status first, severity second). The priority from low to high for status is now: ['Rejected', 'Fix Committed', 'Fix Released', 'In Progress', 'Unconfirmed', 'Needs Info', 'Confirmed']  - any thoughts on that ordering?
<matsubara> SteveA: fine to me too.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara, daf.
<matsubara> I should get some lunch now then.
* BjornT heads down to the post office for a while
<ddaa> stub: re lock metrics
<ddaa> stub: what about some statistical profiling, taking periodic snapshots of taken locks and associated queries
<ddaa> like, every minute
<ddaa> anyway, the "oops" lock thing would be misleading at best, since it would actually do this sort of measurement, with no garantee that the lock that caused contention is still taken
<kiko> bradb, how's the feedback been on the package bug contact reports?
<bradb> kiko: Most of it was what we got from yesterday during that discussion with Kamion et al.
<jbailey> Seveas: I'm just back.  Trying to understand wht you mean.
<kiko> bradb, have people found it useful, annoying, excellent, hidden, a lifesaver, confusing, etc?
<jbailey> Seveas: I don't understand how this affects the output.
<Seveas> jbailey, what I mean is that if there is an unconfirmed low priority task and a rejected high priority one, Ubugtu will show the unconfirmed low priority one
<daf> carlos: yo
<carlos> daf: hi
<daf> carlos: I just met Tim Morley
<Seveas> ubugtu picks one task only, it's now trying to be intelligent about which task
<bradb> kiko: Dunno, I haven't specifically asked yet. It hasn't been in production for that long.
<daf> carlos: he says the number 1 thing stopping him from using Rosetta to translate OpenOffice is the ability to add/edit comments
<jbailey> Seveas: So rejected is least interesting, and confirmed is most?
<kiko> it would be nice to collect that feedback, bradb, though not mandatory
<carlos> daf: we are aware of that
<bradb> kiko: Definitely.
<Seveas> yes, and I'd like to hear your comments about that ordering. For status it's less obvious than for severity
<daf> carlos: a) do we have a bug open?
<carlos> daf: I think so, yes
<carlos> let me check
<daf> carlos: b) is it a high priority for us?
<carlos> daf: kiko asked me on December to look into it after PoMsgSetView implementation
<kiko> daf, carlos: tell me about bug 1681, the bug that nobody wanted to kill.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1681 in rosetta "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<kiko> carlos, and pomsgsetview, hopefully, is on the way to pqm? :)
<carlos> kiko: I'm working on it atm now that the needed changes part of the  PoMsgSetPage spec is done
<carlos> kiko: most of the main changes is already merged since Friday
<kiko> yeah I saw that
<kiko> good work
<daf> carlos: "it"? 1681 or PoMsgSetView?
<carlos> kiko: I just found a problem with Rosetta and had to do some checking before requestin a fast review + cherrypick of that Friday merge 
<carlos> 1681
<daf> cool
<carlos> but also PoMsgSetPage, I detected a small problem
<daf> what are your plans when #1681 is done?
<carlos> daf: Finish the suggestions fixes using AJAX
<carlos> I have many things open atm and want to close all them
<carlos> as soon as that is done, If kiko agrees, I think I could take a look to the comments feature
<daf> kiko: can we make that a priority?
<daf> kiko: I want to make Tim happy
<carlos> daf: I have also pending dapper imports into Rosetta
<daf> carlos: perhaps you can make a list of all your pending tasks on the wiki
<carlos> kiko, Kinnison: Do we know when will be ready the new system to do the imports as planned?
<kiko> daf, the dapper imports are a lot more importan, unfortunately.
<daf> ok
<kiko> carlos, I have no idea on the status of that -- I thought everything just worked
<daf> maybe after those
<carlos> kiko: Kinnison and mdz told me that there is a missing part that would take more time than use soyuz to develop Ubuntu
<carlos> but I don't know the details
<kiko> find them out
<kiko> I think that is handwaving
<carlos> Kinnison, mdz?
<daf> SteveA: before our meeting, could you take a look at what I wrote on the LaunchpadBugTriage page about oopses?
<jbailey> Seveas: I'm wrestling with the placement of Confirmed and Unconfirmed.  Needs Info seems like the highest priority.
<Kamion> jbailey: depends who's asking, really
<jbailey> Seveas: I'm almost tempted to place Confirmed second from the left in that, aside from Rejected, its the state where something is waiting and may or may not have anything interesting happening with it.
<kiko> carlos, make sure you find out and email launchpad with your analysis
<jbailey> Kamion: Yeah.
<Kamion> for a maintainer, needs info is lower than confirmed, I'd say
<Kamion> for a submitter, it's higher
<carlos> kiko: ok. I thought you know about that issue already...
<kiko> carlos, I don't know any of the specifics
<kiko> ddaa, daf: what of optional branch names, and the buildbot test suite fixes?
<SteveA> daf: i'll take a look now
<daf> kiko: o-b-t is needs-reply
<jbailey> Kamion: Who do you think is more important for ubugtu to serve?  I'd guess maintainer.
<daf> kiko: (from me)
<kiko> daf, get on it, don't miss this week's cutoff
<mdz> carlos: hmm?
<mdz> carlos: I don't know what you mean
<kiko> mdz, carlos would like to know the specifics of what needs to be done to get translation imports working again, if you know of such a thing.
<carlos> mdz: pitti told me that he's not able to deploy the new script to extract translations
<Kamion> jbailey: I am hopelessly biased
<carlos> because we are missing something to include the tarball with translations as part of the build output
<carlos> mdz: I talked with you about that and you confirmed it to me but I didn't ask for details
<mdz> carlos: what you told me was that imports were already broken before soyuz was rolled out
<carlos> mdz: not broken but 'disabled'
<carlos> mdz: waiting for the soyuz roll out
<mdz> ?
<kiko> bradb, can you detail to me what sort of work you're doing on searching this week?
<carlos> mdz: ok, let's start again
<mdz> Jan 26 14:57:37 <mdz>   pitti: why aren't they being imported into rosetta anymore?
<mdz> Jan 26 14:58:12 <carlos>        mdz, because we changed a lot the way of doing imports and instead of porting the old script I decided to wait for the new system as it was supposed to be ready earlier
<jbailey> bug 30621
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30621 in soyuz "glibc changelog seems to list two versions and have eaten a line for the changelog" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30621
<bradb> kiko: Hang on, I'll show you a picture.
<carlos> mdz: right,  I 'disabled' it
<carlos> not porting the old script to the new system
<carlos> mdz: the new system relies on soyuz
<mdz> carlos: you disabled it because it wasn't working anymore
<Seveas> jbailey, how about ['Rejected', 'Confirmed', 'Fix Committed', 'Fix Released', 'In Progress', 'Needs Info', 'Unconfirmed'] , that looks like an interesting-to-developer-ordering to me
<carlos> mdz: it didn't broke, I just implemented the new way.
<Kamion> Seveas: to a developer, Confirmed is more interesting than either kind of fixed
<carlos> mdz: Anyway, the question is... could pitti upload to the archive the new pkgstriptranslations version?
<mdz> carlos: I don't see any reason why he shouldn't
<carlos> mdz: if that's done, dapper translations will appear on Rosetta
<mdz> carlos: oh really?
* Kinnison returns
<Kinnison> sorry, mortgage conversation overran
<carlos> mdz: yes, that's why I didn't ported the script
<mdz> carlos: how does the new pkgstriptranslations work?
<mdz> my understanding is that it was being changed to include the translations in the upload
<carlos> mdz: generates a new tarball with the usual binaries, source and diffs and adds it to the changes file
<carlos> mdz: right
<mdz> but that soyuz didn't know how to handle such uploads yet
<mdz> Kinnison: is that inaccurate?
<Kinnison> If carlos is happy with the code he added to distroreleasequeue then we can go for it providing carlos has ensured that the queued user has access to all the relevant tables
<carlos> mdz: that was exactly what I'm asking for. Rosetta has the needed bits in place
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix a regression on shipit: untested code path was calling len() on a SelectResults object. Also changes sampledata in order to test that code path. (r3105: Guilherme Salgado)
<carlos> Kinnison: I asked sometime ago for a way to test this functionality
<carlos> and I was told that until soyuz deploiment we cannot test it
<bradb> kiko: Implementing this: http://flickr.com/photos/84096161@N00/97165744/ but still fleshing out the design, namely sectionalizing the page and possibly making each criteria a bit more distinct on the page.
<Kinnison> carlos: right
<carlos> Kinnison: do we have a way to test it now?
<Kinnison> carlos: so now that deployment is done we can look at testing it
<carlos> ok
<mdz> carlos: ok, I can't help you with rolling out the LP changes
<mdz> updating pkgstriptranslations is trivial
<bradb> kiko: This also means updating the linkified search filter code to understand the extra params.
<carlos> Kinnison: could we prepare a test plan for it?
<Kinnison> carlos: Right, so launchpad/doc/distroreleasequeue.txt is where we test the queue
<SteveA> Seveas: is ubugtu using the new text pages now?
<jbailey> Kamion: I wonder if that's true.  If it's a bug I know that I'm interested in, isn't it better for me to know that somewhere in the launchpad universe, someone has fixed it?
<bradb> er, "Reporter" "Nobody", whoops
* bradb removes that option
<carlos> mdz: yeah, I didn't know the details of what's missing so I had to check, Thanks
<Seveas> SteveA, yes
<kiko> bradb, safari displays <select multiple> as checkbuttons?
<Kinnison> carlos: That area has changed in our deployment branch and cprov and I are working toward getting that merged in
<SteveA> Seveas: cool.  thanks for writing the initial spec for that!
<bradb> kiko: No. Those <select multiple>'s are just a horrible UI. :)
<kiko> Reporter: nobody?
<kiko> really?
<bradb> kiko: See previous comment. I removed that. :)
<carlos> Kinnison: I suppose I will need to add testing for my code there as soon as you get it merged, right?
<kiko> you will conflict with daf on Upstream Status
<bradb> Got a little too copy and pastey there.
<bradb> kiko: I won't. It's a totally different screen.
<bradb> (For now.)
<kiko> I so wish you guys actually communicated more
<Kamion> jbailey: suppose it depends why I'm asking
<kiko> that is crack
<kiko> a different screen?
<bradb> kiko: I reviewed his patch.
<kiko> that does the same thing?
<Kinnison> carlos: that's the ideal method, yes
<Kinnison> carlos: It shouldn't be too much longer we hope
<Kinnison> cprov is intending to ask kiko to do a new review as soon as we've merged in these response fixes we're doing right now
<kiko> I also am troubled by this new wave of search forms if we have no plan for updating the existing ones.
<carlos> Kinnison: ok, please, ping me when you are done
<kiko> Kinnison, make sure carlos and you guys are sorted before you leave today
<carlos> Kinnison: anyway, I will ping you again on Thursday just in case you forgot it, ok?
<bradb> kiko: Yeah. The idea is to replace the existing advanced search screen which sucks because 1. it uses multi-selects, 2. it presents search results, even when you haven't searched for anything (which you almost surely don't intend to happen when you click "Advanced Search"), and 3. it's stuck in between portlets.
<Kinnison> carlos: cool
<Kinnison> kiko: Yep, we're doing our best.
<Kinnison> carlos: it looks like it wouldn't be too hard for you to do, once we get it merged
<kiko> Kinnison, carlos: today -- don't let this one slip, blocking Rosetta work is a big no-no
<Kinnison> carlos: the distroreleasequeue test is pretty comprehensive thanks to cprov
<jbailey> Kamion, Seveas: I'm not sure it's solvable without alot more complex logic.  I'm happy that Rejected isn't the highest now, given how easy it is to make a mistake where the only undo is "reject"
<carlos> Kinnison: ok, cool
<Kinnison> kiko: What do you suggest we do? Should carlos work on a branch of cprov's branch to get the tests written?
<carlos> kiko: I'm blocked on get that branch merged
<Kinnison> carlos: could you branch off our work to get your tests done?
<carlos> Kinnison: are you changing that file?
<Kinnison> carlos: Not currently, no
<kiko> Kinnison, just make sure carlos knows what he needs to do -- he can wait on that branch to merge, but I don't want him to be left in a vacuum and then discover later that he needs to change his code again.
<Kinnison> kiko: indeed
<carlos> Kinnison: ok, then it's not a problem
<Kinnison> carlos: I believe that lot is pretty stable
<Kinnison> carlos: if you can get your tests done (and any fixes you need if any) off our branch then we can merge your code in at the same time
<Kinnison> That would minimise the times I think
<carlos> Kinnison: path?
<kiko> bradb, I am confused, but I need to have lunch. talk to you in 30 minutes?
<Kinnison> carlos: .../cprov/launchpad/uploader-tests
<bradb> kiko: Sure.
<carlos> Kinnison: ok, thanks
<SteveA> matsubara, daf: skype?
<Kinnison> carlos: if you have problems, bug me and/or cprov
<carlos> ok
* Kinnison is just finishing a refactor of the soyuz-upload test
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<kiko-fud> time for uncertainty
<matsubara> SteveA: what's your skype username?
<SteveA>  'implied'
<kiko-fud> and don't ask
<matsubara> just added
<ddaa> yay! got my new toy
<ddaa> I read that rockbox now works on the ipod nano, I thought I would have to check.
<LarstiQ> heh
<kiko-fud> ddaa, you were going to say something about pgsql locks?
<ddaa> kiko-fud: I asked stub if I thought that statistical profiling would be more practical
<daf> matsubara: what's your Skype username?
<ddaa> just periodically polling the database for open locks and related transactions
<SteveA> matsubara: ?
<ddaa> kiko-fud: since anyway it appears that finding out locks at oops time is not reliable, I thought it would be better to avoid the temptation to misinterpret this data.
<matsubara> SteveA, daf diogo.matsubara
<kiko-fud> hmmmm.
<matsubara> SteveA: added you already. it says: pending authorization
<kiko-fud> damn
<kiko-fud> stub sent that email too late for me
<kiko-fud> I missed 4 cherry-picks
<SteveA> matsubara: okay.  i need to restart skype.  then i'll make a conference call and call both you and daf
<kiko-fud> and I wish he hadn't rolled out the __len__ changes
<SteveA> kiko-fud: stub will be doing extras over the next day or so
<SteveA> kiko-fud: we still have __len__ to roll out properly
<matsubara> all right
<kiko-fud> SteveA, I think it was rolled out -- shipit broke.
<elmo> how do I reply to a comment in malone?  and/or is the mail interface up yet?
<elmo> as in reply to a comment, with the original quoted for me, a la bugzilla/rt etc.
<siretart> elmo: just answer to the email. the mailinterface for bugs works (at least for me)
<LarstiQ> elmo: that works for me on bugs I get mailed to begin with, not sure how to do it with ones I'm not
<elmo> thanks
<elmo> (kinda sucks that you can't do it through the web tho)
<LarstiQ> elmo: web has always worked?
<siretart> cprov: you wanted to talk to me because of special workflow needed for uploading to -updates?
<elmo> LarstiQ: how?  'add a coment to this bug' just starts from empty?
<LarstiQ> elmo: ah hmm, I see what you mean
* LarstiQ confesses ignorance
<cprov> siretart: not at this time, I'm sorry, we are not ready yet 
<siretart> cprov: so uploading to breezy-updates is not possible at all at the moment?!
<SteveA> matsubara: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops-summaries/2006-02-07.html
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/summaries
<SteveA> thanks Ubugtu ;-)
<cprov> elmo: ^^^, do you have any news about siretart comment ?
<Kinnison> pocketed uploads are not permitted yet
<Kinnison> This is mostly because I don't know what the deal is about who can upload to -updates and if there's an accepted/approved workflow on -updates
<mdke> what seems to happen is that people upload, then Kamion/mdz have to approve it before it goes through
<mdke> they can tell you more, I'm sure
<Kinnison> Right, so -updates needs the approval queue working
<mdz> correct
<Kamion> anyone who can upload to breezy can upload to breezy-updates, subject to approval as above
<mdz> no one can upload to breezy ;-)
<mdke> but presumably someone can upload to breezy-updates at the moment, right?
<Kinnison> Okay, so I need to ensure that uploads to pockets go to -unapproved basically, yes?
<Kinnison> Once I've finished this refactor for celso I'll take a look
<Kamion> s/can/could/ for the pedants :)
<Kamion> I suppose "anyone who can upload to dapper" would be more accurate
<SteveA> matsubara: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-07/C290
<kiko> does anyone know what was made of lifeless' story branch?
<Kinnison> Is there a way in doctests to say "this snippet must produce these lines of output, but I don't care in what order they come" ?
<SteveA> Kinnison: either you sort them, or use a regex or use the 'in' operator
<Kinnison> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filekKBenB.html
<SteveA> you can use '/n'.join(sorted(somestring.splitlines())) for example
<Kinnison> SteveA: that's the bit of doctest
<Kinnison> SteveA: but the order of those two lines is unreliable
<Kinnison> at the whim of the db
<SteveA> i would...
<SteveA> create a list called L
<SteveA> and instead of printing, append to L
<SteveA> and then sort L, and print it out
<SteveA> or use the 'in' operator on L
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : zope_3_2
<Kinnison> I think I'll have to order queue_items somehow
<kiko> err
<kiko> how did that happen
<Kinnison> because some of the messages are generated deep in the code below set_accepted()
<kiko> (can someone restore the topic?)
* kiko shakes head
* SteveA will
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Kinnison] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 9 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> beat me to it
<Kinnison> no problem
* Kinnison glares at getFancyQueueItems
<Kinnison> it's supposed to order them just fine
<Kinnison> unless sqlobject's .union() method is unreliable
<kiko> salgado-afk knows all about union
<Kinnison> poo :-(
<Kinnison> cprov: as soon as I can get a reliable ordering out of getFancyQueueItems, I'm done fixing up this test, it's neater and more reliable
<cprov> Kinnison: good
<Kinnison> but currently the snippet I nopasted for stevea is unreliabl
<Kinnison> e
<Kinnison> it fails about one time in four for me
<SteveA> Kinnison: i already said how to make the test reliable
<SteveA> better to make that change, and then choose whether to sort out deeper changes later on
<Kinnison> SteveA: okay, I figured it'd be nicer to make getFancyQueueItems ordering-stable since it clearly tries to be, but I guess for now I can short-circuit the test
* Kinnison reruns the tests
<SteveA> Kinnison: thanks for keeping indeterminately-ordered tests out of RF :-)
<kiko> yes as a public service
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyKmqjf.html
<Kinnison> SteveA: is ^^ that okay?
* Kinnison waits for the joyful bzr commit to complete
<Kinnison> 27 seconds :-(
<niemeyer> "The following 674 words could not be found in the dictionary of 7 words and are highlighted below:"
<Kinnison> cprov: the fix for all that is pushing now
<niemeyer> That's *SO* useful.. :)
<Kinnison> cprov: after you've reviewed it, let me know if you're happy for me to close those bugs
<Kinnison> niemeyer: dictionary of seven words?
<cprov> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> cprov: pushed
<Kinnison> cprov: i have a bug report from colin about the queue tool. Shall I investigate that now?
<niemeyer> Kinnison: Yeah.. :)
<Kinnison> niemeyer: how... useful
<cprov> Kinnison: yes, in the meanwhile I can merge your changes and review
<Kinnison> cprov: cool
* Kinnison goes after this bug
<SteveA> Kinnison: looks good to me
<SteveA> i would add in the doc part of the doctest that the output can be in any order, hence the L and sort()
<Kinnison> SteveA: is https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqCjeZE.html the result of a lack of execute_zcml_for_scripts?
<Kinnison> SteveA: or should I be asking for IPersonSet instead of IPerson?
<SteveA> Kinnison: without seeing code, it is hard to say
<Kinnison> n/m I should be using the Set I'm pretty sure
<SteveA> IPersonSet is a utility
<SteveA> IPerson is a content object
<Kinnison> yep
<Kinnison> ta
* Kinnison was just being braindead
<Kinnison> I blame the mortgage people
<Kinnison> they confused me earlier
<Kinnison> with talk of interest rates
<sivang> rehi all
* sivang is finally, at home :)
<Kinnison> carlos: Did you manage to get that branch okay to work on your tests?
<carlos> Kinnison: not yet, still fixing a more urgent issue. I need to request a fast review and a cherry pick
<Kinnison> carlos: righty, no rush from me
<carlos> Kinnison: anyway I think I have enough information, thank you
<Kinnison> cprov: I've fixed a bug in queue and pushed a fix along with a security.cfg change
<cprov> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> cprov: I'll mail stuart about doing the grant until we can get it merged
<Kinnison> done, CCed to you
<cprov> Kinnison: good, thx
<daf> carlos: about bug #3991
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3991 in rosetta "Timeout error on translation page (+translate)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3991
<daf> carlos: er, I mean bug 5751
<carlos> daf: yes?
<daf> Stuart asks: "It returns over 400 rows - are we actually using all of
<daf>   these results? If not, why arn't we doing more filtering in the database?"
<daf> could you answer that in a comment?
<daf> also, have you implemented Steve's suggestions for code cleanup?
<daf> if so, could you say so?
<carlos> daf: that's not 5751...
<carlos> at least, I don't see any comment from Stuart...
<daf> see the description
* Kinnison goes to cook dinner
<Kinnison> ciau
<salgado> Kinnison, the results of a union() are always orderred by the value of the orderBy argument of that union() call. the orderBy arguments of the SelectResults that make that union are ignored
<daf> carlos: also: does this bug need to be private?
<carlos> oh, right....
<salgado> I mean, that's how it should work. if it doesn't work that way, then it's a bug and I'd be glad if you could find how to reproduce it
<carlos> daf: it has SQL code that shows part of our DB schema
<daf> so does #3991, and that one isn't private
<daf> we should be consistent
<daf> SteveA: what do you think?
<SteveA> i think i'm on the phone
<carlos> daf: I didn't open 3991, I filed 5751... I didn't noticied that 3991 was not private
<daf> maybe we should just remove the traceback from the description
<daf> they look like differenct queries
<carlos> daf: also, malone ate my comment when I first closed that bug (5751)
<daf> the query that goes It returns over 400 rows - are we actually using all of
<carlos> daf: I implemented Steve's solution
<daf> bah
<daf> the query that goes SELECT DISTINCT POSubmission.id FROM POSubmission JOIN POMsgSet ON POSubmission.pomsgset = POMsgSet.id JOIN POFile ON ...
<daf> also seems to time out quite a bit
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-07/C290
<daf> do we have a bug open on that?
<carlos> daf: and added a new one saying that it failed and that we are going to use AJAX to solve it
<daf> carlos: that's good, you should be proud and say so!
<daf> :)
<carlos> daf: it's noted on that bug already!
<carlos> I added it this morning when I wake up
<daf> sorry, what's noted on the bug?
<daf> I suppose your comment could be read to imply "I implemented what Steve suggested and it's still too slow"
<daf> but it's better to say it explicitly
* daf -> yoga
<carlos> daf: I did it but as I just told you.... malone ate that comment
<carlos> seems like the comments when you change the status of a bug are now stored as normal comments
<carlos> but the old ones are removed when you add another comment
<carlos> bradb: around?
<daf> carlos: weird
<daf> carlos: sorry, I understand now
* daf really gone
<carlos> daf: don't worry
<carlos> I will add the comment again
<BjornT> carlos: what exactly did you do when malone ate the comment? is it reproducable?
<carlos> BjornT: I don't know if we can reproduce it
<carlos> but I suppose it's possible yes
<carlos> let me look for a closed bug...
<carlos> BjornT: ok, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/1604/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1604 in rosetta ".tgz not recognized as tarball" [Normal,Fix committed]  
<carlos> BjornT: that bug was set as fixed before the change that makes malone to store the status comments as a normal comment to the bug
<carlos> BjornT: if you submit that form with a new comment, malone will store the new one and the old status message (that is not a bug comment) will disappear
<BjornT> carlos: ah, so it's that text that disappear. i thought that the comment you added got eaten up.
<carlos> spiv: do you have time for a really fast review? I left out some changes you requested with PoMsgSetPage review and I need to request a cherrypick of that branch + this small fix 
<carlos> BjornT: well, that's also a comment
<carlos> and will only happen with old bugs
<BjornT> carlos: still kind of a bug, so you should report it.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> BjornT: so it's not a feature, ok ;-)
<carlos> hmmm perhaps it's a bit early for spiv.... salgado, around?
<salgado> carlos, yes?
<carlos> salgado: do you have time for a really fast review?
<salgado> carlos, if it's realy fast, I think so
<salgado> where's the patch?
<carlos> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewmAh5G.html
<carlos> salgado: if you think it's not easy to review, just tell me and I will request a normal review
<iwj> Am I supposed to be able to see how my builds are coming along in soyuz ?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/firefox is a bit gnomic ?
<salgado> carlos, I don't feel confortable reviewing it because I'm not used to that part of the code and I won't have time to do it now. :-(
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will wait for spiv
<carlos> salgado: thank you anyway
<salgado> np
<lamont-work> bradb: so... I'm looking at the binary package page, and I want to file a bug...   how now, brown cow?
<lamont-work> bradb: say from https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+package/libmp4v2-dev/
<SteveA> daf: did you make public those soyuz UI things we discussed?
<SteveA> daf: this is important for some of the questions like lamont's
<bradb> lamont-away: For now, best to specify the bin package name at: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug .
<bradb> Binary packages seem sadly neglected atm in Launchpad.
<bradb> WRT to the web UI.
<bradb> carlos: Malone eats comments?
<carlos> bradb: I'm filing the bug atm
<carlos> let me finish it and we comment it
<bradb> ok
<bradb> I know that it eats status explanations, but that's usually a good thing.
<carlos> bradb: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/30861
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30861 in malone "Malone ate my editstatus comment" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> bradb: then is the same problem
<carlos> bradb: why is that a good thing??
<lamont-work> bradb: that was what he noticed... :-)
<bradb> carlos: Malone doesn't have a status explanation field anymore.
<carlos> bradb: the old status explanations are not migrated as comments so we are losing information
<carlos> bradb: and that's fine, but if we migrate them as comments first....
<bradb> carlos: Yeah. I suggested migrating them as comments, but SteveA didn't want to do that. I think his alternative suggestion (the way we do it now) is also pretty reasonable though.
<carlos> bradb: what's the alternative suggestion?
<carlos> is that on production?
<bradb> carlos: The way we do it now.
<bradb> Yeah, with the most recent comment on change, etc.
<carlos> but we still lose data...
<bradb> carlos: yeah, no getting around that with the decision to not turn them into comments.
<carlos> anyway, if the field is removed, how is that we still see old explanations?
<bradb> carlos: When a new comment on change is made, they're gone forever.
<SteveA> carlos: we looked through all the status whiteboards.  there were very few that were significant.
<BjornT> bradb: it could be that malone does eat comments, though. look at bug 30832. i'm not sure what's wrong, haven't looked closely at it yet.
<carlos> SteveA: well, it's an unexpected behaviour, perhaps we should warn the users... or at least document it or something... now that I know that I can "workaround" it.
<carlos> anyway, I suppose it's not a big deal if you checked all those comments and nothing important was found.
<SteveA> yeah.  the issue is, if we migrated them to comments, we'd be adding to confusion
<SteveA> adding out-of-step comments where none was before
<bradb> BjornT: What's the issue with bug 30832?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30832 in rosetta "+translation page gives me an AttributeError" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30832
<SteveA> if you're changing the status whiteboard, then you're changing the status, so you need to decide whether the old status still applies
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, I understand the problem
<BjornT> bradb: he added a comment, a notification was sent, but the comment wasn't added to the bug. when he tried to add it again, it worked though.
<BjornT> bradb: oh, wrong bug number...
<BjornT> bradb: bug 30823
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30823 in malone "Malone swallows comments" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30823
<bradb> BjornT: Hm, this one might be hard to reproduce.
<BjornT> yeah.... does anyone have access to production db?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> read-only but yes
<zyga> hello hard working friends :-)
<BjornT> kiko: could you check if the message table contains a message with rfc822msgid: <20060208124516.11152.78792.malone@gandwana.ubuntu.com>
<kiko-afk> if you precook the query it will help
<bradb> TV dinner DBA!
<kiko-afk> busted!
<kiko-afk> L O L
<BjornT> kiko-afk: select * from message where rfc822msgid = '<20060208124516.11152.78792.malone@gandwana.ubuntu.com>';
<kiko-afk> 0 rows
<BjornT> just be sure: select * from message where rfc822msgid = '<20060208124706.32277.45742.malone@gangotri.ubuntu.com>';
<kiko-afk> 1 row
<kiko-afk> is there anything I can do for you? I will be back in 20 minutes
<BjornT> kiko-afk: no, not atm, thanks
<kiko-afk> great.
<BjornT> so it seems like the transaction got aborted, but the bug notification email was sent despite that. he didn't recall any error messages either.
<bradb> Hard to say even if a transaction got aborted, I think. It could just be pebcak.
<SteveA> BjornT: can we see from the web request logs?
<bradb> If he can't reproduce it, it might not be worth spending too much time on. I followed up to the bug to get more information.
<BjornT> SteveA: we should be able to see something, yes. are they located anywhere accessible?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> chinstrap
<SteveA>  /srv/ and then you need to guess
<SteveA> depending which app server it was
<BjornT> ok
<BjornT> isn't gandwana an app server?
<elmo> yes, it is
<bradb> salgado: Hm, interesting, bug 30862. I guess our vocabs don't yet understand private email addresses?
<tseng> is anyone able to merge my accounts given gpg signed confirmation?
<tseng> one of the email addresses involved is acting up
<salgado> SteveA, I guess you're the only one who can help tseng here
<salgado> bradb, yeah, that's a known problem. we (me, kiko an stub) decided that this change to the vocabs would be done in a later
<salgado> what was urgent was to not show people's email addresses on their home page
<SteveA> tseng: hello
<tseng> SteveA: hi :)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<bradb> salgado: ok
<SteveA> tseng: so, you have two launchpad accounts, but cannot access the email address on one of them?
<tseng> SteveA: yep
<tseng> SteveA: unfortunately the one with the bad address left behind is joined to all the relevant groups
<SteveA> i see
<tseng> ubuntu-dev core-dev etc
<SteveA> let's talk in private
<tseng> np.
<dholbach> Hello.
<ajmitch_> hi
<dholbach> Is an issue about Malone not displaying links to attachments known already?
<bradb> dholbach: I don't think so. Can you describe the problem, with URLs?
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/29253 for example is a bug that has 2 attachments (I got that from mails that were sent to me because of desktop-bugs@) - it doesn't display the links to the attachments on the page.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29253 in gdm "Crash on second login" [Normal,Needs info]  
<bradb> dholbach: How were the attachments fed into malone?
<dholbach> No idea, sorry - as you can see from the Activity Log, I was not involved.
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ltsp/+pots/pkgconf-ltsp/de/+translate
<ogra> gives me an opps 
<matsubara> ogra: known problem
<ogra> oki
<matsubara> ogra: bug 3176
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3176 in launchpad "Error when trying to save AbiWord pt-BR translations" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3176
<bradb> BjornT: The email interface doesn't know about attachments, right?
<ogra> oh, i was only accessing it ...
<ogra> (not saving) 
<matsubara> ogra: but it's the same bug. lots of reports about it lately
<BjornT> bradb: that's right. there's a bug open on that
<ogra> oki, then i'm fine ...
<ogra> will be patient ...
<bradb> dholbach: So if these attachments were fed in via email, that would explain it.
<dholbach> Oh, if it's that known bug, then it's ok for me.
<bradb> dholbach: One thing: were the emails you received Cc desktop-bugs, and addressed to malone?
<ogra> dholbach, seems working for the launchpad team is way easier ;) they know all their bugs in advance :)
<bradb> Well, i.e., was the Malone submit bug address a recipient of the email
<dholbach> bradb: I can forward them to you.
<bradb> dholbach: sure, that'd be good. brad.bollenbach@gmail.com.
<dholbach> ok
<bradb> BjornT: Just so we can let dholbach know, when will that attachment junk stripper be rolled out?
<BjornT> bradb: it has been rolled out, i think it was last week
<bradb> ah, ok, great.
<dholbach> Wouldn't it be more useful to just display the list of links? (as they seem to be in librarian already)
<kiko> that is an idea
<kiko> cprov, could you answer to siretart (Reinhard)'s email to launchpad-users?
<cprov> kiko: will see
<kiko> Date: Sun, 5 Feb 2006 20:10:07 +0100
<kiko> thank you very much
<bradb> BjornT: One thing still confuses me: why was this stored as an attachment: http://librarian.launchpad.net/1538638/unnamed ?
<bradb> These particular attachments would be useless to show in the UI, because it's just the entire original message.
<zyga> hi
<zyga> FAQ: is dapper open yet 
<kiko> matsubara, I am looking at your fix for bug 933
<kiko> I have a question
<zyga> I can make a wiki I'd just need a reliable answer
<kiko> what happens if you post a second bugtracker with the same name?
<kiko> zyga, yes, it is open for development
<zyga> kiko: for translations
<kiko> ah. that is a carlos question
<zyga> carlos: ^^^
<matsubara> kiko: BugTaskNameField enters in action, why?
<kiko> matsubara, not BugTrackerNameField?!
<BjornT> bradb: every email, with all its attachments, is stored in the librarian. we'll probably move away from that, and extract the parts we're interested in, but it has low priority atm.
<matsubara> kiko: ops, yep BugTrackerNameField
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> thanks.
<bradb> BjornT: That's what I thought. So the emails that I forwarded to you indicate that HMRubuntu used the email interface in these interactions with Malone, right?
<BjornT> bradb: yes
<bradb> riiiight. It all fits together now.
<bradb> So, dholbach, normally we do show links for "real" bug attachments, but what happened here is that (1) HMRubuntu used the email UI to interact with Malone so (2) his emails were stored as attachments and then (3) there was a Malone bug that spewed attachment junk at the end of messages like that, which BjornT fixed. But it appears that HMRubuntu did add an attachment to this bug, per se. Does that sort of make sense?
<bradb> s/did add an attachment/didn't add an attachment/
<dholbach> Oh yeah, might be. What is the plan? Strip attachments off?
<dholbach> I'd like it better for them to remain and be indexed for a portlet on the right side (as normal attachments do as well).
<bradb> dholbach: Normal attachments are. But there were no real attachments added to this bug. It was an implementation detail of Malone (that it stores all incoming mails as attachments) that leaked up to the interface, in this case.
<bradb> But if you were to add a patch to a bug through the web UI (because it's not possible through the email UI), it would be linked in a portlet from the bug page.
<dholbach> Hm, how about adding it by mail?
<bradb> Assuming we still have that portlet. :) At worst, attachments are also linked with the comment that was made when they were submitted.
<bradb> dholbach: bug 30225
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30225 in malone "Attach files via email" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30225
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> good night.
<bradb> see ya
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Removing obsolete changelog 'linkification' process and added tests for the remaining code. The missed author's changelog line is fixed in the Soyuz codeline. (r3106: Celso Providelo)
<kiko> ajmitch: your link to the Launchpad firewalls spec entry is broken at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Firewalls
<kiko> just fyi
<ajmitch_> no surprise, I should fix that to point to the right wiki page
<kiko> actually the reverse link is what's broken
<kiko> wiki to lp
<ajmitch_> but the wiki page is wrong anyway :)
<kiko> I love error reports
<cprov> good night guys
<ajmitch_> kiko: looks like it's pointing to the right wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoC-Firewall)
<ajmitch_>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Firewalls is old, I added the lp spec link by mistake
<kiko> aha
<kiko> lifeless, how's the story testrunning going?
<carlos> zyga: no, dapper is not yet open to translate but I'm working on testing the new process and if all things go well we will start importing translations.
<lifeless> kiko: it works, I just need to do spivs review requests
<zyga> carlos: I'd like to make a FAQ on the wiki
<lifeless> I might ask spiv to apply them actually, bzr stuff is pretty intense for the next 3 weeks - Major release and data format stability stuff
<zyga> carlos: can you give me any estimate (even from the top of your head?)
<lifeless> essentially sprinting every day
<lifeless> spiv: what do you think ?
<zyga> it's mainly for translators that bump in and ask: 'ah, what about dapper'
<kiko> lifeless, please hand it off to spiv.
<lifeless> kiko: you want it bad dontcha
<kiko> yeah :)
<carlos> zyga: I really don't know. I will try to start doing imports next week. I suppose you could say at the end of the month and if it's earlier (I hope that) people will be more happy ;-)
<zyga> carlos: k
<zyga> carlos: any suggestions to translators that ask: "what do to till then?"
<carlos> zyga: translate Hoary and Breezy
<carlos> they are still supported
<carlos> and the translations will be reused with dapper
<zyga> k, thanks
<kiko> BjornT, thanks :)
<BjornT> np :)
<kiko> go get some sleep!
<BjornT> sounds like a good idea
#launchpad 2006-02-14
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, ok.
<spiv> carlos: I'm very rarely around at 5am :)
<lifeless> spiv: that would be muchly appreciated
<carlos> spiv: yeah, I thought it after pinging you :-P
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Fixed the filtering form submission and added the missing tests. (r3107: Carlos Perell Marn)
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> stub: I think the value of oops_root_url in the production configs is wrong
<jamesh> stub: missing a slash at the end.
<stub> jamesh: Yes - I didn't get around to the cherry pick I needed yesterday
<stub> spiv, jamesh: I've tracked down a bug (at least from our point of view) in SQLObject and I think identified the bits that need changing. Details are in the launchpad@ mailing list. I don't suppose either of you know if 'foo is 0' or 'foo is false' are valid under mySQL? It looks like sqlbuilder.py is attempting to generate platform agnostic SQL so fixing this for PostgreSQL will likely break mySQL.
<spiv> stub: I don't know much about mysql
<jamesh> stub: I've only ever seen "IS" used to compare against NULL
<jamesh> stub: surely Postgres can tell that "=" and "IS" are equivalent for a non-NULL column though, right?
<stub> jamesh: The case we noticed this was a NULLable column. It uses three state logic (approved, not approved or pending)
<spiv> stub: SQLObject is a bit of a mess here.  sqlbuilder will figure out that "column==None" should be "column IS NULL", but a selectBy(column=None) produces "column = NULL".
<spiv> And doesn't seem to have any special casing for booleans, as you've noticed.
* spiv checks current sqlobject SVN
<stub> jamesh: I doubt the planner would bother anyway with detecting NOT NULL columns in this case. It needs to be generic, and in many cases there won't be a physical column there.
<stub> spiv: current SVN has the same behavior
<spiv> stub: Well, at least SVN appears to make Foo.selectBy(bar=None) emit "bar IS NULL" now.
<spiv> But again, only for None.
<stub> spiv: Can you see anyway of making sqlbuilder generate database-backend specific code? ie. fixing this so it only has an effect if you are talking to a PostgreSQL backend? I could patch it now I think, but it would mean we have effectively forked.
<spiv> We've already got a painful amount of divergence from upstream :(
<stub> (__eq__ and __neq__ of sqlbuilder.SQLExpression)
<lifeless> jamesh: do you know how to get urllib2 to make a HEAD request ?
<jamesh> lifeless: no.  You might have to go down to httplib
<lifeless> jamesh: just found that 'transport.has' in bzr is doing 'get' :[
<jamesh> lifeless: actually, if you subclass urllib2.Request, you could ...
<spiv> stub: Well, the place in sqlbuilder to hook db-specific stuff is in __sqlrepr__ methods
<jamesh> override the get_method() method
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks
<lifeless> looks like pycurl transport is better already, so I'm going to ignore it :)
<spiv> stub: So, there's two parts, I think.
<spiv> stub: converters.py has this atm:
<spiv> def BoolConverter(value, db):
<spiv>     if db in ('postgres',):
<spiv>         if value:
<spiv>             return "'t'"
<spiv>         else:
<spiv>             return "'f'"
<spiv>     else:
<spiv> Which judging from your post to launchpad@ is suboptimal.
<stub> spiv: Yes - that is the other part. But that can be done specifically for postgresql.
<stub> spiv: If I update sqlbuilder however, I don't see a way of doing it without breaking other backends. Which is fine for us, but means it can't be fixed upstream.
<stub> (without refactoring everything - urgh)
<spiv> I *think* we can do it by hacking SQLOp.__sqlrepr__
<spiv> With a nasty check for "if db == 'postgres' and self.op == '=' and isinstance(self.expr2, bool):"
<stub> Ahh...
<spiv> Which is hardly elegant.
<spiv> But should only change behaviour for postgres.
<stub> I don't see how that expression is relevant when talking about SQLObject :-)
<stub> hardly elegant would be an improvement :)
<spiv> And hope no-one is silly enough to want "False==Table.q.column" to work as well as "Table.q.column==False"... ;)
<spiv> Or, just change the shipit code to not use sqlbuilder ;)
<spiv> And again, this doesn't help selectBy at all :(
<stub> This will bite us elsewhere too - we have other boolean flags :)
<stub> Is upstream selectBy using the same sqlbuilder hooks now?
<jamesh> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-08/B724 <- from queries #24 - #1286 look like they should have been done as a single query.  Have you seen this behaviour from sqlobject before?
<spiv> stub: No, not at all.
<spiv> stub: selectBy invokes self.dbconn._SO_columnClause or some such on the **kwargs.
<spiv> The definition of which includes this gem:
<spiv>         ops = {None: "IS"}
<spiv> Anyway, the short answer is the logic that makes "Foo.q.column==NULL" produce "column IS NULL" is totally seperate to the logic that makes Foo.selectBy(column=NULL) produce the same (in current SVN).
<spiv> stub: Sure it wouldn't be easier to just remove all boolean columns from our schema? ;)
<stub> Maybe easier to rewrite SQLObject sanely
<spiv> jamesh: Yes, unfortunately.
<spiv> jamesh: I can't quite remember why it does that, I'll see if I can figure it out.
<jamesh> spiv: from playing around a bit, it sounds like a lazyColumns query
<spiv> jamesh: That would do it, but we aren't using that feature to the best of my knowledge.
<jamesh> spiv: bugger.  I think it is caused by a bug I just noticed in my __nonzero__ implementation a few minutes ago
<spiv> jamesh: Ouch.
<jamesh> I've submitted the merge request
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [trivial]  make SelectResults.__nonzero__() correctly handle self.ops['end'] ==None (r44: James Henstridge)
<jamesh> there it goes
<spiv> What's the 10-second summary?
<jamesh> spiv: the __nonzero__ implementation tries to do a select query that will return minimal data to determine if any results would be returned
<jamesh> it has to do some special stuff to handle offset queries, and I was assuming that SelectResults.ops['end']  would be unset if no end interval was set
<jamesh> instead it seems to be set to None, so the query returns a lot more rows
<spiv> Ah.
<jamesh> I think it is filling the cache with a lot of SQLObject instances for those rows which only have their ID set
<jamesh> (that's just a guess though)
<spiv> Sounds plausible... so long as the behaviour is correct, it shouldn't matter.
<jamesh> anyway, it should get the limit correct now
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  queued user database permissions (r3108: Stuart Bishop)
<Mithrandir> hmm; it looks like my specs page has a lot of specs which I've never seen before.. a bunch of LP specs. https://launchpad.net/people/tfheen/+specs has such specs as "Publishing morgue" and I can't understand why it's listed on my list of specs?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  more suggested changes to analyse-error-reports.py script (r3109)
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> Mithrandir: there's a dodgy query in there
<jamesh> thanks for pointing it out
<Mithrandir> do you want a bug about it?
<jamesh> I'll just point it out on the mailing list
<jamesh> stub: with the query you did for Person.specifications, I think the two subqueries are incorrect
<Mithrandir> ok, coolie, thanks.
<jamesh> stub: they select SpecificationFeedback.id and SpecificationSubscription.id respectively, when they should be selecting ....specification
<stub> yet the tests passed. yay.
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi carlos
<mpt> SteveA, ping
<jamesh> stub: I regenerated the oops summary reports to try and group timeout errors a bit better (trying to ignore integer and string constant differences in SQL queries)
<jamesh> what do you think?
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<SteveA> stub: since the proper rollout, have you picked any patches for shipit?
<stub> jamesh: where are the reports?
<stub> SteveA: There is one going in now
<SteveA> stub: okay.  think it will be done in 20 mins?
<stub> 20 mins the tests will have finished running, then the rollout. So 30/40 mins.
<stub> (assuming tests still pass)
<mpt> SteveA, got time for a call?
<jamesh> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops-summaries/2006-02-08.html <- it's linked in the mail to the list
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/summaries
<mpt> Ubugtu, pardon?
<SteveA> spiv: i'd love to rewrite sqlobject sometime... or at least refactor the selection of Converters to use multiadapters on database-type and data-type
<SteveA> mpt: sure.  in 10 mins?
<mpt> ok
<stub> oops ubugtu did it again
<stub> oops-a-daisy
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/a
<SteveA> we could give seveas a better regex
<stub> jamesh: That looks really good
<SteveA> jamesh: excellent report!
<SteveA> mpt: how about some CSS styling love for it?
<SteveA> oh, and some portlets too.  gotta have portlets
<jamesh> I could move the whole report into a portlet
<stub> jamesh: A minor tweak would be to collapse \$INT, (\s\$INT,)* \$INT   to     $INT [...]  $INT
<stub> (second and third last hard timeouts are really the same)
<SteveA> what does this $INT stuff mean?
<stub> arbitrary integer
<jamesh> some string of digits
<stub> The oops will have the real values, but it lets james group queries nicely
<SteveA> oh i see
<SteveA> so, collapsing it is only for display
<SteveA> not for sorting
<jamesh> well, it does affect the sorting
<jamesh> if it causes two groups of oops reports to collapse into one, the higher count might put it further towards the top
<SteveA> or should i say "grouping"
<stub> Sooo.... the test suite isn't passing on our production branch :-/
<stub> I might have to roll out HEAD
<stub> :-(
<mpt> We could give Launchpad a better regex too, I just reported a bug on that
<SteveA> launchpad a better regex for what?
<SteveA> for DPOT?
<jamesh> 771 occurrences of AttributeError: 'POMsgSetView' object has no attribute 'context' yesterday
<stub> jamesh: That might be due to cherry picks
<stub> (One of the errors I'm seeing running the test suite)
<SteveA> so... tests don't pass on production, but do pass on HEAD
<SteveA> any database changes since?
<stub> I don't think so
<stub> nope
<SteveA> i reckon moving from errors to no errors is a good bet
<carlos> jamesh: I saw that error and requested stub to cherrypick some code that rewrites that class and indirectly fixes it
<SteveA> gah
<stub> carlos: Can't cherry pick it due to conflicts
<carlos> but I don't understand how is that we got that error if last production updated didn't have any change there (at least from me)
<carlos> stub: oh
<carlos> stub: give me the production branch and I will fix them for you
<stub> carlos: production branch is broken - the test suite doesn't pass. I'm moving it to HEAD, which will include your patch
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> stub: would you let marilize know when the new code is running?
<Kamion> stub: thanks for that grant - source accepts as lp_archive@drescher work now
<stub> np
<SteveA> BjornT: note that we're losing "priority" from malone soon
<SteveA> while keeping severity, and renaming it "importance"
<BjornT> oh yeah, i remember that now.
<mpt> SteveA, back
* mpt had Words with the router
* SteveA waits for the lag to recover
* SteveA waits for the lag to recover again
<SteveA> mpt: waiting for you to tall
<SteveA> mpt: waiting for you to call
<mpt> SteveA, "call refused"
<SteveA> how odd
<stub> Kinnison: Any idea what the current status of GIna running on prat is supposed to be?
<SteveA> mpt: more router problems?
<mpt> SteveA, no, my connection's fine
<ddaa> oooooh man
<ddaa> oooooooh man
<ddaa> A guy
<ddaa> called, apparently, Pacman
<ddaa> sent a mail to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<ddaa> with subject Ubuntu
<ddaa> saying:
<ddaa> > If this software is free why is there a guy on ebay selling copy after copy of this software? Here is a link to one of his Auctions he has lots more!
<ddaa> > http://cgi.ebay.com/WHY-PAY-300-for-OPERATING-SYSTEM-TRY-OUR-NEW-OS_W0QQitemZ7217957922QQcategoryZ41881QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<ddaa> It should be illegal to be so stupid.
<stub> We have to sell some copies or else it will be impossible to pirate it. And if it doesn't get pirated, we lose out on the 3133t users 
<ddaa> BTW, the ebay announce would probably be illegal in many countries for lying advertisment...
<ddaa> since it's prominently displaying artwork that's not part of the package
<jamesh> ddaa: the "We are the copyright owner of this product." is probably the main problem with that auction
<ddaa> oh, that too... but after spending the alloted half a second thinking about it I assumed it was a meant to mean something else...
<jamesh> at least they don't say "shipping: 6-8 weeks", then use shipit to fulfill the order
<ddaa> I think this copyright claim might be worth escalating to the business folks
<jsgotangco> it also happens in ebay.ph
<jsgotangco> i asked about it too but marlize said we don't have power over what happens to a cd when it arrives to the one who ordered it
* jsgotangco remembers sabdfl saying it over lunch last week that he doesn't mind
<jsgotangco> oh copyright
<jamesh> jsgotangco: the problem I was pointing out was them claiming copyright
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jamesh> reselling the CDs isn't an issue
<jsgotangco> "our"
<jamesh> or pressing their own and selling them
<jsgotangco> yeah that's pretty bad
<jamesh> also, a number of the screenshots are obviously swiped from the internet rather than being their own
<mdke> maybe just write to ebay and let them know the copyright notice is wrong
<ddaa> I've told cvd on #canonical about the auction.
<mdz> Kinnison: ping?
<ddaa> And replied a very polite and informative email to the helpful idiot that posted to the bazaar mailing list in the first place.
<mdz> Kinnison: the last few messages on dapper-changes have some very unusual headers
<Kamion> mdz: I already filed https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-upload-and-queue/+bug/30938 about that
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30938 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "manual source accepts from new result in bizarre mails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mdz> ah, so that's what was different about them
<Kamion> I probably should have tried just one and then waited to ensure the mails were sane
<Kamion> it seems to take a dreadfully long time for builds to be kicked off after source upload
<Kamion> source accept rather
<Kamion> language-support-te was accepted before 09:00, but there are still no builds recorded on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/language-support-te/1:6.04+20060208
<Kamion> I would expect it to have at least hit needs-build after the 09:00 publisher+sequencer run finished
<lucas> is there a way to get a machine-readable version of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bugs ?
<stub> lucas: Not yet. We want an XML-RPC interface for that sort of thing and RSS feeds but it hasn't been implemented yet
<lucas> ok
<Kamion> ah, language-support-te builds showed up at last
<Kamion> not quite sure what soyuz was doing in the meantime ...
<SteveA> mpt: shall we continue on irc?
<dholbach> hello
<SteveA> dholbach: dude!
<dholbach> malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/<nr> seems to be oopsing
<dholbach> Did somebody complain already? :-)
<SteveA> got an oops code for me?
* dholbach hugs SteveA
<dholbach> oops-40c305
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/40c305
<SteveA> thanks Ubugtu 
<SteveA> dholbach: will have to wait a couple of minutes for it to be rsynced
<dholbach> Ok.
<SteveA> jamesh: suggestion for oops page -- if it can't find the oops, include a single redirect to retry after the 0 or 5 minute (and a bit) time, when the rsync will be done
<SteveA> lucas: hello
<SteveA> lucas: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bugs-text
<SteveA> lucas: https://launchpad.net/bugs/3204/+text   for an individual bug
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3204 in flashplugin-nonfree "Font missing after breezy upgrade !" [Normal,Fix released]  
<lucas> SteveA: where is it documented ?
<SteveA> lucas: it's a brand new feature, so it isn't well documented.  There is a spec about it, though.
<lucas> ok
<SteveA> but i think the feature has progressed beyond the spec
<lucas> any plan to output Yaml or XML instead ?
<SteveA> eventually
<SteveA> but, this rfc-822 stuff is easy to parse
<lucas> (yaml is very easy from python)
<SteveA> rfc822 is easy
<SteveA> talk with Seveas about the code he wrote for ubugtu
<lucas> yeah, but yaml is easier :-)
<SteveA> i can't argue with that
<daf> Python YAML support has been buggy in my experience
<jamesh> dholbach: I'll look into it
<SteveA> jamesh: i can't see that oops report from dholbach, oddly 
<daf> but it's been a while since I've used it
<jamesh> SteveA: it is a case sensitivity issue.  I should fix the oops script to upper case what people give it
<SteveA> oka
<dholbach> try the link from http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/11200 for example.
<SteveA> got it
<dholbach> Oh, sorry.
<Kinnison> stub: gina should never be running on prat again (well, unless we decide to import debian)
<SteveA> dholbach: this is jamesh's area, so as he said, he'll look into it
<pitti> hi guys
<SteveA> hello pitti 
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flex/+bug/30940
<pitti> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. 
<SteveA> what's up?
<Kinnison> mdz: I'll look into the headers
<pitti> this was a security bug just filed
<pitti> and I'm logged in
<pitti> SteveA: any idea whether this changed recently?
* SteveA looks
<pitti> IIRC I could see security bugs a while ago
<jamesh> pitti: you (or a team you are a member of) needs to be subscribed to the bug
<SteveA> who is 
<SteveA> mirko@pittschaft.net  ?
<pitti> jamesh: dooglus just filed that bug, but do people explicitly have to subscribe the security team?
<SteveA> pitti: you can see it now
<SteveA> but i am concerned that mirko@pittschaft.net has the launchpad name 'pitti'
<SteveA> i almost subscribed that person to the bug instead of you!
<pitti> oouch
<Kamion> https://launchpad.net/people/pitti is pitti
<pitti> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/pitti <- me
<pitti> right
<SteveA> interesting
<SteveA> i wonder why launchpad told me that mirko@pittschaft.net was pitti...
<Kamion> https://launchpad.net/people/mirko-pittschaft -> display name: "pitti"
<SteveA> BjornT: can you help answer pitti's question?
<mdz> Kinnison: kamion filed a bug about it already, see slightly below that
<SteveA> thanks Kamion 
<SteveA> i'll bring this up with salgado
<pitti> jamesh: so, do people explicitly need to sub the security team? or will that happen automatically usually?
<pitti> SteveA: ok, thanks Steve for handling that
<Kinnison> mdz: thanks, Got that now
<BjornT> pitti: at the moment people need to subscribe the security team explicitly, yes
<pitti> BjornT: ok, good to know for the future
<SteveA> BjornT: any plans to change that so that the security team for a distro is automatically subscribed to private bugs?
<SteveA> or something like that?
<BjornT> pitti: there are plans to have security teams subscribed automatically, i'll see if i can find a bug or spec that specifies it
* pitti suggests ubuntu-security
<pitti> that's a team I recently created
<SteveA> we should ask bradb about it later today
<SteveA> pitti: i don't think we have code to do this yet, but we'll check with brad later
<pitti> ok, for now I assume that dooglus just subscribed 'pitti', which just caught the wrong person
<SteveA> pitti: no, dooglus didn't subscribe anyone
<SteveA> he just assumed it would work
<dooglus> I didn't subscribe anyone.
<pitti> <dooglus> it told me I have to 'manually CC it' to the people I want to be able to see it.
<pitti> <dooglus> that's why I asked who should see it
<SteveA> (which is a good assumption).  it is ithat almost subscribed the wrong person
<pitti> ah, ok
<BjornT> pitti, SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SecurityTeams, check with bradb about the status of it
<dooglus> I didn't assume it would work, either.  I went to #ubuntu-devel asking who I needed to subscribe
<dholbach> Can somebody confirm, that Ubuntu bug 11200 wasn't moved over to Launchpad? At least, I can't find in searches.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 11200 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Therm modules fail to load on 1st gen powerbook G4" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/11200
<pitti> dooglus: thanks for being a test guinea pig :)
* dholbach strangles Ubu.
<SteveA> dooglus: okay.  i would have assumed it would work :-)  and been wrong.
<dooglus> I would never assume that anything to do with launchpad would 'just work' ;)
<pitti> dooglus: harsh
<dooglus> just kidding
<pitti> (me too)
<jamesh> dholbach: all better
<dholbach> jamesh: Woohoo! :)
<dholbach> Thanks.
<dooglus> TimeOut.  I have been unable to process your humor.  Please report this failure in the form of a joke, which I will also fail to process.  Code (435234).  Thank you.
<jamesh> gargh.  It recreated a bugs.gnome.org bugtracker :(
<SteveA> mpt: can you put a .css in your public_html on chinstrap, and ask jamesh to point the oops summaries at it.
<SteveA> then you can tweak the css independently.
<mpt> oh, ok
<SteveA> i mean, an empty css file, or one containing just the css that james is currently using
* mpt was just starting to tweak the Python-generated CSS
<daf> jamesh: is there a way to find out how many bug watches pointing to Ubuntu bugs were created before the migration?
<jamesh> dholbach: for future reference, the URL of bugzilla.gnome.org is not bugs.gnome.org
<mpt> ... how do I put a file on chinstrap?
<SteveA> jamesh: do you think we need aliases for bugtrackers?
<SteveA> mpt: ssh
<SteveA> mpt: scp, rather
<jamesh> daf: there is a creation date in the BugWatch table
<jamesh> mpt: open a nautilus window, and choose "Connect to Server" from the file menu
<mpt> SteveA, why wouldn't this CSS belong in the Launchpad tree?
<daf> jamesh: perhaps we can ask Stuart to find this out so we know how many bugs might not have been imported
<SteveA> mpt: because i want it to work right away
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> james can sort it out in the launchpad tree afterwards
<jamesh> SteveA: aliases might be useful (especially if we start to automatically create bug watches from text more
<dooglus> the bug I raised and set to be 'hidden' now tells me "This bug has not yet been reported in malone (upstream). Do you want to report it?".  is that asking me if I want to 'unhide' it?  Or what is it really meaning?
<stub> Kinnison: ok. I guess prat can be handed back to elmo then.
<jamesh> SteveA: of course, having multiple URLs for a bug tracker isn't that great from the other end either.  We ended up configuring http://bugs.gnome.org/ to redirect to bugzilla.g.o because of cookie issues
<SteveA> i see
<Kinnison> stub: yes
<dholbach> jamesh: erm, wouldn't that involve changing a HUGE load of bug watches?
<Kamion> dooglus: it means that you looked at it from a URL that implied you were coming to it as a Malone bug, e.g. https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/...
<dooglus> Kamion: that's exactly what I did.  sorry!
<daf> dooglus: no need to apologise
<dooglus> Kamion: is there a URL I can use which implies I don't know what product or distro is it for?
<jamesh> dholbach: nah.  I cleaned them up the majority after the migration
<Kamion> dooglus: since Malone bugs can be on more than one entity - so if you come at it from a URL that implies a different entity then it wonders if you might want it filed there too
<daf> dooglus: any suggestions on how we might improve the text you saw to make that clearer?
<dooglus> just "show me bug 12345"
<dholbach> jamesh: I see.
<Kamion> dooglus: https://launchpad.net/bugs/...
<daf> dooglus: /bugs/12345
<jamesh> dholbach: the bugs I just imported referenced bugs.gnome.org again, so the duplicate bugtracker object got created again
<Kamion> dooglus: (yes, the UI is odd, though)
<dholbach> Ah, right.
<dooglus> that re-writes the URL
<dooglus> I want it to stay as "/bugs/12345" to I can easily remove the 12345 and put 23456 instead, without having to remove all that other stuff it's added to the URL
<jamesh> dooglus: if you are using firefox, create a bookmark to "https://launchpad.net/bugs/%s", and set the keyword to "lpbug"
<jamesh> dooglus: then you can just type "lpbug 1234" in the URL bar to go to the bug
<dooglus> I think the "This bug has not yet been reported in malone" message was particularly confusing since it *has* been reported in malone (since malone is the system which holds all the bugs).  It just hasn't been reported *against* the malone *component* or some such.
<mpt> jamesh, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~mpt/oops.css
<dooglus> jamesh: good idea
<daf> dooglus: that's a good point
<daf> dooglus: could you file a bug against malone saying so? :)
<mpt> SteveA, when you've finished reviewing SimplifyingMalone and FixingProjects, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DuplicateBugHandling is ready
<dooglus> daf: is malone an 'upstream product'?  I thought it was internal?
<daf> malone is not free software, no
<daf> but we track its bugs in Launchpad
<ddaa> dooglus: in that specific case, "upstream" is a misnomer. But it's reasonable to expect that people filing bugs in malone know enough not to be confused by that.
<ddaa> s/in/on/
<jamesh> "upstream" only makes sense if you happen to be downstream of the upstream
<daf> jamesh: exactly
<dooglus> ddaa: I wouldn't make that assumption.  when malone crashes it tells you to raise a bug against malone...
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> dooglus: we're changing that, i think
<dooglus> ddaa: that happens to everyone, doesn't it?  or is it picking me out for regular special treatment?
<SteveA> there's a launchpad development meeting in 1 hour or so
<daf> mpt: thoughts on the term "upstream"?
<SteveA> and on the agenda is whether we should encourage people to file support requests rather than bugs
<SteveA> about problems with launchpad
<mpt> daf, before I started working on Launchpad, I'd never heard the term "upstream" used about software
<SteveA> because often people really want to get on with using launchpad, and find a workaround
<SteveA> and as a secondary thing, want to get the underlying problem fixed
<daf> mpt: well, it's a term taken from Debian
<SteveA> what do you think about this, dooglus ?
<daf> mpt: it's Debian/Ubuntu jargon
<mpt> daf, the question is not so much whether it's good or bad, as whether there's a better way of putting it
<daf> mpt: true -- my question should have been "can you think of a better way to put it?"
<ddaa> SteveA: last time I checked, the request tracker was essentially unusable.
<ddaa> for lack of email notifications
<SteveA> ddaa: and the reson for this is...
<SteveA> ddaa: that we don't use it!
<mpt> nah, e-mail notifications are the chicken AND the egg
<SteveA> ddaa: but, do bring this up in the meeting
<ddaa> I actually suggested using it as part of the rcs import workflow at some point.
<daf> dooglus: no, it's not singling you out
<daf> dooglus: Launchpad is very egalitarian about OOPSing on people
<ddaa> SteveA: but, like all the rest, it fell through the cracks as I was called to some fire or other.
<dooglus> another thing:  is it by design that malone fails to respect leading whitespace in bug reports, and sometimes even line-breaks?
<daf> there's a bug about that, I think
<dooglus> I've seen it join lines together where I know I've hit return...
<dooglus> there is?  I've not seen it.
<mpt> yes, that's the "oh, this must be hard-wrapped e-mail" bug
<mpt> That assumption should just be ripped out, really
<dooglus> it's #3002 perhaps
<mpt> bug 3002
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3002 in malone "malone mess comments formating" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3002
<mpt> that's one of them
<mpt> daf, perhaps we should (1) special-case products that belong to the Launchpad product group to never use "upstream", and (2) only use "upstream" elsewhere where we really need to for disambiguation purposes
<dooglus> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/evolution/+bug/3001 is an OOPS.  it doesn't tell me to report it.  should I ignore it?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3001 in evolution "evolution crashed at click "send" email" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> mpt: bug targets are currently formatted as either "$product (upstream)", "$package ($distribution)" or "$distribution"
<daf> mpt: what would replace "upstream" in the first case?
<mpt> dooglus, it's a Not Found
<mpt> dooglus, because of the way the database works, some numbers don't have bugs
<carlos> Kinnison: hi, around?
<Kinnison> carlos: hi
<carlos> Kinnison: I'm working on the tests
<dooglus> mpt: it says 'OOPS' in big red letters...  and it's link from https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/3002
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3002 in malone "malone mess comments formating" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<mpt> daf, nothing at all
<carlos> Kinnison: I asked pitti for a pmount build with the translation tarball 
<dooglus> (the other link on that page is also a not found)
<carlos> Kinnison: how could I do to validate pitti's gpg key?
<mpt> dooglus, uh oh
<mpt> stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuub
<daf> mpt: fair enough :)
<Kinnison> carlos: I'm not sure quite what you mean
<dooglus> mpt: looks like he's written /sources/ instead of /source/
<jamesh> dooglus: the URLs got changed slightly since then :(
<carlos> Kinnison: when I do the upload, I get:
<carlos> raise UploadError("GPG verification of %s failed: %s" % (filename,
<carlos>     UploadError: GPG verification of pmount_0.9.7-2ubuntu2_amd64.changes failed: Invocation of op_verify: No data: GPGME (7,58)
<mpt> dooglus, ah, that's why the description has been changed, to update the URLs
<dooglus> the two URLs appear in the initial report, and in the 1st comment.  the initial report has correct URLs and the 1st comment has 404s
<daf> dooglus: did it give you an OOPS code?
<Kinnison> carlos: Is this in the test harness?
<dooglus> OOPS-40D348 and OOPS-40D350
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/40D348
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/40D350
<mpt> dooglus, the 1st comment is an earlier version of the description (that will be much clearer when https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugHistory is implemented)
<carlos> Kinnison: so I suppose I need to add pitti's public gpg key
<daf> oh
<Kinnison> carlos:  you need to add the relevant key to the gpgkey sampledata
<carlos> Kinnison:  distroreleasequeue.txt
<Kinnison> carlos: also you need to add his key to the zeca test dirs
<daf> mpt: we should probably make +sources redirect to +source
<Kinnison> zeca is our keyserver which gets fired up during the test suite
<dooglus> there's no time stamp on the initial report?  only on the comments?
<daf> dooglus: there is, and it's displayed on the left hand side
<jamesh> daf: ideally +sources/whatever/goes/here to +source/whatever/goes/here too
<dooglus> First reported:
<dooglus> 2005-10-09, you mean?
<jamesh> I don't know if our current nav stuff does that
<daf> jamesh: right, that's what I'm thinking
<carlos> ok, I think I know how to do the first step. For the second step... I suppose we have something like the standard .gnupg directory in any place of the source tree, right?
<mpt> jamesh, no, *ideally* +sources/whatever/goes/here is the actual URL ;-)
<dooglus> daf: that's just a date; comments have times and initial reports have just dates?
<daf> dooglus: that's just a matter of formatting
<jamesh> mpt: ideally we want one URL for each unique resource
<daf> dooglus: I can see why you'd want to see the time also
<jamesh> mpt: nicer for caching (if we ever handle that right0
<Kinnison> carlos: The first step simply involves you adding the relevant row to the gpgkey sample data, should be fairly easy, just use gpg --verify <changesfile> to get the keyid of the key, then gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <keyid> to fetch it locally and gpg --fingerprint <keyid> to get its fingerprint
<dooglus> daf: mostly just for consistancy.  an initial report is much like a comment really - it has a subject, date, time, author - why not format it the same way?  I wouldn't expect to have to look in the left hand side for that information.
<Kinnison> carlos: In order to add it to zeca, look in lib/canonical/zeca/ftests/keys/
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> carlos: For example, 0x20687895.get in there is what zeca returns for my gpg key
<daf> dooglus: the initial report is included in the comment flow, but only sometimes (yes, I know)
<mpt> jamesh, then you get to the problem of defining a unique resource ... for example the bug pages for two tasks are 99% the same
<dooglus> daf: I always thought the left hand side was there to make the interesting middle third of the screen too narrow to fit useful logfile output into for laptop users.
<Kinnison> carlos: If you need more help on this, cprov wrote zeca and may be of more use
<daf> dooglus: haha
<carlos> Kinnison: ok, thanks
<carlos> I think that's enough
<mpt> dooglus, I like your attitude
<daf> dooglus: it's true that the left and right hand columns tend to be something of a blind spot
<jamesh> mpt: but they're not the same
<daf> mpt: I think we should stop using the initial report as a description
<jamesh> carlos: you need symlinks for the subkey key IDs in zeca's keys directory
<daf> mpt: it means you get two slightly-differently-worded things all too often
* mpt scratches his chin
<mpt> daf, what should we use as the description instead?
<dooglus> daf: "latest bugs in malone"?  I ask you.  If that isn't someone just trying to waste the space that should be used for the bug we're currently dealing with...
<carlos> jamesh: yeah, I saw it, thanks
<daf> mpt: leave it blank to start with
<dooglus> daf: what's the chance that the latest bug is of any interest to me?
<daf> mpt: people can either add a proper description
<daf> mpt: or let the comments speak for themselves
<mpt> whoa, you're actually serious
<jamesh> carlos: the PGP signature blob includes the key id of the signing key, which is not always the primary subkey
<mpt> that's ... interesting
<daf> mpt: and not make a half-arsed attempt at turning the intial report into a description
<dooglus> can I maybe switch these side boxes off?
<daf> mpt: it's weird when you edit a description bases on the initial report, and leave in first-person stuff
<daf> mpt: it implies the reporter said things they didn't
<daf> mpt: we can't stop reporters saying things in first person
<carlos> jamesh: so I should use the primary one on zeca
<daf> mpt: and we can't stop people who edit descriptions from doing a half-arsed job of it
<mpt> dooglus, try a user style sheet with  #portal-column-one, #portal-column-two {display: none;}
<Kinnison> jamesh: Surely he only needs the symlinks if he's trying to decrypt?
<daf> mpt: </rant> :)
<cprov> morning guys
<mpt> hi cprov 
<dooglus> mpt: I'd like to still see a list of duplicates of this bug though, for instance.  I just don't want to dedicate a whole 30% of my screen to it :)
<cprov> mpt: hi mpt 
<SteveA> jamesh: would you edit the latest daily oops summary to point at mpt's stylesheet please?
<daf> mpt: (I've seen a couple of good examples -- I'll forward them to you if I find htem)
<Seveas> Is the format of OOPS ids likely to change? It is now \d+[A-Z] \d+ (I assume day-of-year, year-since-2006, oops-id) 
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/id
<Seveas> Ubugtu, shaddap
<mpt> daf, if the description looks like it's all the reporter's work, that's a presentation problem IMO
* cprov reads the log and try to help carlos
<SteveA> Seveas: day since jan 1 2006, application-server-letter-id, oops-id
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/id
<daf> mpt: how can we stop them from being misleading, though?
<Kinnison> Ubugtu: learn to recognise what a real oops id looks like, or give up talking about them
<SteveA> Seveas: so, always numbers, letter, numbers.  it might be numbers, letters, numbers in the future
<daf> Kinnison: my oops linkification code has the same bug :)
<Seveas> Kinnison, that's what I'm trying to do, the regex is has now is clearly suboptimal :)
<Kinnison> daf: Clearly you also suck :-)
<Kinnison> Seveas: coolio
<daf> some older oops IDs are only letters-numbers
<daf> Kinnison: clearly :)
<SteveA> Kinnison: i asked for ubugtu to give urls for oopses to help out launchpad developers, despite it being not directly useful for Seveas or other people on this channel.
<carlos> hmmm
<SteveA> Kinnison: Seveas agreed to do it, and he's been improving it as we go.
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<daf> Seveas: I'm planning to use \d*[abcd] \d+
<carlos> pitti didn't sign the .changes file
<Kinnison> ubugtu is very helpful
<Kinnison> daf: that won't work
<carlos> grr, I didn't see it
<mpt> SteveA, I'd like to change the way displayWidth="whatever" is handled in ZCML -- is that an upstream Zope problem?
<daf> Kinnison: why not?
<carlos> cprov: so, my needs just changed
<Kinnison> daf: Consider that the ftpmaster stuff uses U
<Kinnison> daf: and staging uses S
<daf> good point
<carlos> cprov: I think it's enough if I use one of the testing keys we already have to sign that .changes file
<Seveas> I now use OOPS-\d*[a-z] \d+
<jamesh> SteveA: done
<Seveas> that should keep most false triggers out
<Kinnison> carlos: if you want me to re-sign them, mail me the .dsc and .changes and I'll do it
<carlos> cprov: like Foo Bar
<Kinnison> carlos: my key is already in the test set
<jamesh> nice red headings
<cprov> carlos: good, it'd be easier for you
<dooglus> Seveas: case independant?
<carlos> Kinnison: ok, thanks
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<Seveas> yeah, there's no way to do without since I can only control the regex, not the options
<SteveA> daf: oops ids will grow more than [abcd]  in the future
<dooglus> OOPS-40A385
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/40A385
<SteveA> daf: and may have a few letters, not just one
<SteveA> daf: and may be reported in upper or lower case
<carlos> Kinnison: sent
<daf> SteveA: it's already case-insensitive
<daf> SteveA: I'll extend the regex now
<SteveA> ok, thank you
<daf> SteveA: and add a test case for the false positives we're getting
<SteveA> mpt: on the oops report, i think we don't need a lot of the bullet-points in the body of the report.
<daf> dooglus: bug 30959
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30959 in launchpad "+sources/something should redirect to +source/somethingo" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30959
<daf> mpt: nag: update LaunchpadGoodlification for February
<niemeyer> Heyho!
<dooglus> daf: it's not right that I can edit the description and it looks like you did it...
<mpt> daf, it's not the middle of the month yet
<daf> dooglus: agreed
<daf> mpt: ok, it doesn't say when in the month you do it
<mpt> daf, iirc the Google Dance happens around the beginning of the month, so I try to avoid that
<dooglus> daf: is there any way to tell the difference between an initial report which has since been edited and the 1st comment to an un-edited report?
<daf> ah, I see
<daf> dooglus: if the initial report has been edited, the original version appears underneath
<Kinnison> carlos: replied
<dooglus> daf: yes, but it looks exactly like a comment, doesn't it?
<daf> dooglus: the edited description is formatted slightly differently
<mpt> dooglus, as I said, that will be fixed once https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugHistory is implemented.
<dooglus> oh, ok
<carlos> Kinnison: cool, thanks!
<Kinnison> carlos: no problem
* Kinnison sits and reviews a diff carefully
<dooglus> daf: how is it formatted differently?  ( https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30959 )
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30959 in launchpad "+sources/something should redirect to +source/something" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> dooglus: the first instance is the description
<daf> dooglus: the second is my initial report
<daf> dooglus: the third is your comment
<daf> dooglus: confusing, isn't it?
<daf> the description defaults to the initial report
<dooglus> daf: can you see any difference in formatting between the initial report and the comment?
<daf> no
<daf> they are formatted exactly the same
<dooglus> daf: and can you see my first comment?
<mpt> In the time you two took to have this conversation, daf could have implemented 5% of BugHistory
<dooglus> daf: (comment 2) is the 2nd comment I added
<daf> but the initial report and the comment are formatted differently to the description
<daf> no, I can't see the first comment
<dooglus> daf: I think it was silently deleted
<dooglus> daf: possibly because it was an exact copy of the edited description
<daf> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-08/D409
<daf> carlos: do we have an open bug on this?
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> daf: and it's waiting for a production update
<carlos> daf: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3176
<daf> what's the bug #?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3176 in launchpad "Error when trying to save AbiWord pt-BR translations" [Normal,Fix committed]  
<daf> thanks
<daf> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-09/B311
<carlos> daf: that submit does not come from one of our forms
<daf> are you sure?
<carlos> SUBMIT	Save & Continue
<daf> HTTP_REFERERhttps://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/knetworkconf/+pots/knetworkconfmodule/sv/+translate
<carlos> I changed it long ago...
<carlos> oh, I didn't see the REFERER...
<daf> hmm, what does it say now?
<carlos> submit_translations
<daf> ?
<carlos> anyway... I'm not sure now if that change was done before my merge last week of PoMsgSetPage 
<daf> oh, I see
<daf> the input name, not hte value
<carlos> daf: right, sorry
<carlos> daf: anyway, the update that stuart is going to install on production changes a lot the translation form and adds more tests too
<daf> cool
<carlos> daf: so I'm sure that if that's a bug, it's fixed 
<SteveA> jamesh: one thing i would find useful on the OOPS summary is the HTTP method for the URLs.  so, maybe GET https://launchpad.net/foo/bar
<SteveA> if the header is in a <span> then mpt can tweak the colour or size
<daf> REQUEST_METHOD GET
<daf> what's the "-C"?
<SteveA> daf: it is a bug in zope
<daf> ah :)
<SteveA> in fact, in python
<SteveA> to do with how the cgi lib picks up environment variables
<SteveA> the -C is ultimately from the command line
<daf> carlos: #3176 seems to have about a million duplicates
<carlos> daf: yeah
<carlos> that's why I requested a cherry pick
<carlos> instead of wait until next Tuesday
<daf> good idea :)
<carlos> daf: the problem is that I don't understand how is that we got that error now if last Tuesday update didn't have any patch from me...
<daf> strange
<carlos> cprov, Kinnison: I'm getting another error: pmount_0.9.7-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb: Unknown architecture: 'amd64'.
<Kinnison> Meeting in 15 minutes.
<Kinnison> carlos: Hmm
<carlos> where should I add amd64 as a valid architecture?
<jamesh> That Dino Solon A. Agcambot guy seems to make a habbit of reporting the same bug 10 times slightly differently each time he does so
<Ubugtu> malone bug 10 in malone "It says "displaying matching bugs 1 to 8 of 8", but there is 9" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/10
<Kinnison> carlos:  you need to add the relevant distroarchrelease to the sampledata
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: yes, add a new distroarchrelease
<mpt> We are so totally unprepared for spam
<carlos> Kinnison: hmmm, the build is for dapper and we don't have it either with our sampledata...
<carlos> Kinnison: If I change the files by hand to be i386 and hoary, would you sign them again? will that work?
<Kinnison> carlos: I can't guarantee it won't break horribly. better to add dapper and dapper/amd64 to the sampledata
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> carlos: or even better, add them within the test only
<daf> Kinnison++
<mpt> meeting in five minutes?
<daf> yes
<jbailey> heehee.  you said "meeting"
* daf sniggers
<jamesh> jeff has come to mock us
<jbailey> jamesh: Hey, only the best for the best ;)
* mpt doesn't get the joke
<SteveA> MEETING TIME!
<SteveA> welcome to the launchpad development meeting
<SteveA> who is here today?
<daf> me
<mpt> here
<salgado> me
<ddaa> here
<stub> here
<jamesh> me
<BjornT> me
<cprov> me
<Kinnison> me
<jbailey> me
<SteveA> jbailey: welcome
<SteveA> iwj: welcome
<SteveA> lifeless: here?
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: ?
<matsubara> here
<gneuman> here
<iwj> Hi.
<carlos> here
<SteveA> hi bradb 
<spiv> here
<SteveA> let's go
<bradb> hi, here
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<ddaa> 7 here, 7 me, 2 hi
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Any details about the developer summit in May? (AndrewBennetts)
<SteveA>  * Stopping tests after the first error. (AndrewBennetts)
<SteveA>  * Emphasizing support requests rather than bugs on Launchpad (JeffBailey)
<SteveA>  * Ian Jackson's upstream bugs use-case. (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
* niemeyer is around as well
<SteveA> lifeless sends apologies
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time next week?
<SteveA> any objections?
<SteveA> 4
* mpt yawns
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<jbailey> swap me and Ian please?
<jbailey> (If ian's okay)
<iwj> NP.
<jbailey> I'm still waking up and writing.
<SteveA> hmm, Kinnison would you replace the channel topic please?
<SteveA> it seems to have gone missing
<SteveA> jbailey: ok
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 16 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<stub> Up to date
<mpt> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<Kinnison> Up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<cprov> up to date
<gneuman> up  to date
* SteveA is not up to date this week.
<ddaa> up to date
<daf> up to date
<niemeyer> up to date
<spiv> up to date (well, it's in the mail...)
* SteveA remembers about not /me-ing too late
<carlos> I'm three days behind
<salgado> I missed some days last week, but I'm back on track since monday
<jamesh> not up to date
<bradb> I'm sending two right now, which'll put me up to date
<daf> kiko-zzz: wake up
* carlos will be up to date tonight
<SteveA> cprov: would you call kiko to see if he is coming?
<daf> jblack: ping
<SteveA> daf: jblack is at a conference, i think
<salgado> daf, he's coming
<cprov> SteveA: yes, will do
<SteveA> not a bad show overall on activity reports.
<kiko-zzz> ahoy
<SteveA> thanks launchpad developers!
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<kiko> I am up to date
<SteveA> : Kiko to talk to James (?) about dependency packages
<kiko> sorry for being late, was assisting a kid who was run over by a car
<SteveA> wow
<SteveA> tell us about it later, maybe
<SteveA> Dafydd to try and make old meeting actions distinct from new ones in meeting summaries
<kiko> I didn't do that, but I can
<SteveA> kiko: also, there has been mail traffic with mdz and jblack on the subject
<SteveA> daf: ?
<daf> SteveA: I tried that with last week's summary
* ddaa is impressed by kiko's excuse-making skills ;)
<SteveA> Steve to work out a doc about how we act on oops reports
<daf> SteveA: what do you think?
<kiko> I'm aware
<mdz> SteveA: fwiw, I am not going to be able to follow up on that
<mdz> launchpad-dependencies is in need of delegation
<SteveA> daf: i'll tell you later, but the MeetingAgenda page is good and up to date, so that you for that
<SteveA> mdz: okay, thanks. noted
<niemeyer> SteveA: That's cool
<niemeyer> (the doc about oops)
<SteveA> daf and matsubara have been working on the oops report process.  jamesh has been supporting with better report summaries
<SteveA> daf: please point people at the wiki page that everyone should read, to know how things work
<kiko> I have done some work on that too
<SteveA> Steve to check how asterisk stuff is going 
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadBugTriage
<matsubara> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadBugTriage
<iwj> (I've just replied to Bjorn on lp-users.)
<SteveA> kiko did some work on that too, analyzing some top timeouts and OOPSes
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<kiko> I have spent some time explaining the process of debugging errors and timeouts using the oops logs to matsubara
<SteveA> on asterisk, latest news is that it should happen shortly after the DC move (that is on saturday), but is waiting on getting a quote from some supplier
<kiko> he'll be writing tests and patches for some today
<SteveA> kiko: can we get some of these explanations added to the wiki?
<SteveA> James B to help Daniel diagnose his bzr problem
<Kinnison> We talked
<SteveA> Jordi to send spreadsheet to Steve
<Kinnison> and decided that it may be an already fixed problem because I was using an old bzr
<SteveA> jordi: ?
<SteveA> with jordi's answer (answer when you read this), that concludes items from last week's meeting
<kiko> SteveA, it was kinda haphazard but I could try. the patch I sent you is essential, though.
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA> kiko: okay, noted
<SteveA> daf, matsubara
<matsubara> SteveA: I've been working on finding/reporting all the top 20 hardtimeouts and programming errors. 
<daf> ok, matsubara and I have been assigning OOPS bugs to the new "oopS" milestone
<daf> for now, we're only considering hard timeouts and programming errors
<SteveA> daf: can we see them in your scrape.py output?
<matsubara> I'll take care of some of the programming errors in this afternoon.
<carlos> SteveA: jordi told me that he's a bit busy at the other job he has so I'm not sure if he will be able to attend this meeting. Let me call him
<daf> I've set up a new page to keep track of these bugs
<daf> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~daf/bugs/oops.py
<SteveA> carlos: it's okay
<SteveA> carlos: we'll catch up with jordi later
<carlos> ok
<daf> these bugs will also be included in the weeky Bug Report Report
<SteveA> daf: do we expect to see more bugs added to this milestone?
<daf> absolutely
<daf> we're just getting started
<jamesh> the daily oops report summaries should categorise the timeouts better now (by replacing string and integer constants in the exception value), which might affect what the top 20 timeouts are for a day
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> jamesh: great
<daf> jamesh: that's excellent news
<daf> jamesh: thank you
<jamesh> the web reports linked in the last two mailings have been updated
<SteveA> as a general rule, i think we should prioritize bugs on these oops milestones higher than other bugs, or new features
<SteveA> what do you think kiko ?
<kiko> that sounds reasonable
<kiko> we should really try to get crashes down to zero
<daf> that's the aim of the game
<SteveA> okay.  we'll have a more full OOPS session in next week's meeting, when daf and matsubara have done more work on the bugs to be filed, and fixing some of them
<SteveA> meanwhile, we'll follow up on urgent OOPS fixing on the launchpad mailing list
<SteveA> any further comments?
<SteveA> (we have a full agenda today, so i want to keep moving along...)
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<stub> Might want to ignore tomorrows oops report - the update from earlier today will fix a number of the issues
<stub> Staging is happily having daily code updates. I'll restart the regular database syncs too if Daniel and Celso no longer need it.
<stub> Production systems were all updated to HEAD today after I discovered the production branch we were using did not pass its test suite.
<stub> Elmo has announced some downtime on the weekend for data centre work - see the emails in the launchpad and launchpad-users mailing lists for details.
<stub> mizuho (the Librarian server) has successfully undergone updates, and I believe Znarl and elmo are now more confident about the hardware.
<stub> We are no longer using prat (temporary gina) and macaroni (old librarian) - I've emailed rt@ ensuring elmo and Znarl are aware.
<stub> About half of our servers have the launchpad-dependancies package installed. I've emailed rt@ requesting installation on the others I'm aware of.
<carlos> stub: oh, we had already the production update with HEAD?
<stub> carlos: yes. About two hours ago I think.
<carlos> daf: that's the explanation for https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/30952
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30952 in rosetta "An OOPS in launchpad while trying to translate knetworkconf. OOPS-40B311 is the reference name." [Normal,Fix committed]  
<SteveA> meeting action: stevea to find someone to maintain the launchpad-dependences packages
<carlos> daf: the user got the form with the old code and the submit was handled by the new one
<daf> carlos: aha -- Fix Released?
<carlos> daf: no, Rejected ;-)
<SteveA> daf, carlos: please focus on the meeting
<carlos> sorry
<SteveA>  * Any details about the developer summit in May? (AndrewBennetts)
<kiko> SteveA and I are going to do some planning on that
<kiko> I have some ideas and so does he
<spiv> Right.  I'm just curious to know if there's any news on that front.
<SteveA> you mean may, spiv, not march, right?
<kiko> steve will spend the week before the sprint in brazil
<spiv> SteveA: Right.
<carlos> Should we start getting our plane tickets?
<kiko> oh
<spiv> The whole-compnay one.
<kiko> may?
<SteveA> things about may are still being discussed by the management team and others
<kiko> I see.
<SteveA> no news there yet
<spiv> I seem to recall May was the proposed timeframe at UBZ.
<SteveA> carlos: for march, please do get your plane tickets
<SteveA> meeting action: steve to set up wiki page for march meeting
<carlos> ok
<SteveA>  * Stopping tests after the first error. (AndrewBennetts)
<spiv> You can now do "python test.py --stop-on-first-failure ...".  It stops the test suite as soon as a test fails.
<spiv> This can obviously be much faster than a full run, depending on how broken your branch is ;)
<stub> We have a march meeting?
<spiv> Possibly we should make PQM use this, to give up on bad merges faster, but PQM seems faster these days anyway.
<SteveA> stub: you're not invited :-p
<stub> :-)
<SteveA> although, if you want to come, talk to me later
<spiv> That's all.  Enjoy! :)
<stub> Unless you are visiting sunny Bangkok
<jbailey> spiv: In my experience, it's handy to know what else is failing on projects for automated test builds if it's quick enough.
<kiko> spiv, I wouldn't do that. it's useful to have PQM help
<kiko> as a full testing service ;)
<spiv> jbailey, kiko: I agree.
<SteveA> although a grepper for pqm debug output would help
<spiv> Although PQM can take commands like "debug"
<SteveA> to quickly view the first failure
<SteveA> btw, i need to talk with lifeless about re-enabling a lot of tests that aren't running with pqm at pressent
<spiv> So potentially a "debug" merge attempt would run the full suite anyway.  But at the moment, I don't think there's really enough of an issue.
<Kinnison> spiv: will this stop mid-doctest?
<SteveA> this will slow down pqm runs compared to where they are now
<SteveA> but will give us better QA for the wider launchpad systems
<ddaa> bah, first failure is often not the most interesting one because tests are ordered essentially at random (lexically I think)
<spiv> Kinnison: Hmm.  I don't think so, but I'd have to check.
<SteveA> spiv:  is --stop-on-first-failure documented on the developer wiki pages?
<SteveA> spiv: please talk with daf about that
<SteveA> i want to move on
<spiv> meeting action: spiv to document --stop-on-first-failure on the wiki, talk with daf
<Kinnison> spiv: also, if you're taking suggestions -- it'd be really nice to be able to see where in a doctest you are, E.g. by getting it to spew what it's running in some specific --debug-doctest mode or something
<SteveA>  * Ian Jackson's upstream bugs use-case. (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA> quick poll... who is subscribed to launchpad-users here?
<SteveA> me
<spiv> me
<Kinnison> me
<ddaa> me
<BjornT> me
<carlos> me
<salgado> me
<spiv> Kinnison: interesting idea.  File a bug :)
<matsubara> me
<kiko> me
<Kinnison> spiv: against products/launchpad or somewhere more specific?
<mpt> me
<daf> me
<spiv> Kinnison: products/launchpad I guess
<mpt> iwj, this is your five minutes of fame
<Kinnison> spiv: okay
<iwj> mpt: :-).
<bradb> me
<ddaa> You are all different people!
<daf> I'm not
<sivang> me
<lucas> me
<stub> me
<niemeyer> I'm not
<gneuman> n
* sivang has just joined the meeting as well
<SteveA> okay, cool
<ddaa> daf: so are you, or are you not subscribed to the mailing list?
<SteveA> so, ian jackson (iwj) sent a detailed email to launchpad-users
<daf> ddaa: I'm not a different person
<SteveA> describing a particular way that he would like to use malone in launchpad
<SteveA> today or yesterday, bjorn responded, and there has been a discussion
<Kinnison> spiv: bug 30964
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30964 in launchpad "doctest debug output would be handy" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30964
<SteveA> i'd like to encourage people to use launchpad-users.  launchpad developers do read it and respond on the list.
<SteveA> iwj: are you happy with how the discussion is progressing?
<iwj> stevea: You're preaching to the choir, I think.
<iwj> Yes, I think so.
<SteveA> we will now join our voices in psalm number 65536
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA>  * Emphasizing support requests rather than bugs on Launchpad (JeffBailey)
<jbailey> Support Tracker vs. Bugs
<jbailey> ========================
<jbailey> .
<jbailey> Over the course of a conversation with Steve and a few other folks, the support tracker has shown up.  The question is one of dealing with users and what we expect.  The problem as I see it is that we're conditioned to be succinct and offer solutions in bugs reports.  ("The best bug report contains a patch" type of thing.)
<jbailey> .
<jbailey> In a support request, I imagine that people are more free to describe what they're trying for, what they did without worrying about the underlying system.  There are then two resolutions to a support request, which can happen simultaniously.  1) A quick fix workaround can be offered ("The data you want is FOO, or can also be found at ...") 2) It can spawn a number of bugs that actually talk about the system in terms that the
<jbailey>  programmers think in - tweaks to SQL tables, etc.
<jbailey> .
<jbailey> The last point to this is that this lets us start dogfooding (Mmmm...  vegan dogfood /me makes homer noises.) the support tracker.
<jbailey> <EOT>
<mpt> I agree with what ddaa's about to say
<bradb> me too, I think
* SteveA /nick PhillipKDick precogs!
<kiko> I think jbailey's approach is spot-on
<daf> jbailey++
<mpt> ... that we can't reasonably be expected to use the support tracker while it doesn't know how to e-mail us
<ddaa> mpt: don't eat babies
<mpt> Apart from that, I like the idea
<sivang> what is dogfooding all about anyways? :)
<daf> sivang: using the work we produce
<mpt> sivang, "eating your own dogfood" = using your own product
<jbailey> sivang: ESRism meaning using your own product.
<sivang> :-)
<sivang> thanks all
<ddaa> Last time I used the support tracker I found it unusable for lack of email notifications.
<stub> Queries people want me to go over can go through as support requests
<sivang> ddaa++
<daf> making (a) the support tracker support email and (b) it really easy to file bugs from support requests would make this much more practical, I think
<BjornT> email interface for the support tracker is on its way, jamesh any chance of getting my branch reviewed soon?
<ddaa> all the other problem we'll surely find can be fixed later, but email notification is a prerequisite for any serious use of the tool.
<kiko> BjornT, it's been in review for ages, hasn't it?
<kiko> daf, you could plausibly implement b)
<jamesh> BjornT: yes.  I'll do it first thing in the morning.  Sorry for the delays
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, and i haven't cared enough to nag people enough...
<mpt> Since January 3rd
<kiko> this is a good discussion then
<kiko> lifeless -- a branch has been up for over a month with no review?
<sivang> daf: how do you make it easy to file bugs other then bugs against nothing specific from the support tracker? that is, we cannot expect the user to know ...or can we?
<SteveA> kiko: lifeless isn't here
<kiko> I ask myself how this hasn't come up in a reviewer meeting
<SteveA> kiko: use email for that.
<kiko> he can see the backlog
<SteveA> meeting action: stevea or kiko to mail lifeless about review queue and bjorn's branch
<daf> sivang: I mean, if a support request indicates a bug, I want to be able to turn it into a bug
<jbailey> kiko: You're clearly an imposter.  The real kiko always tells me that irc isn't good enough ;)
<kiko> jbailey, I am emailing him already, but he does read backlog
<SteveA> so, to summarize
<sivang> daf: ah , yes, that makes much sense.
<SteveA> we'll make a few improvements to the issue tracker
<SteveA> such as landing bjorn's email branch for it
<SteveA> and look at making it easy to file bugs from an issue
<SteveA> and then, when those things are in production, look at switching emphasis from bugs to issues for launchpad
<kiko> right
<SteveA> it will be a fairly high priority for bjorn to get these things landed
<jbailey> SteveA: Is there a "not-sooner-than" time, after which I should look again?
<daf> good plan
<kiko> I imagine we could change the text in the system error and help pages?
<SteveA> mpt: please talk about the changes you made to oops page templates
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> item for next meeting: check progress of issue tracker readyness next meeting
<SteveA> jbailey: ^^^^
<jbailey> SteveA: Tx.
<mpt> I've just put up a branch for review that no longer mentions the possibility of reporting bugs in the error pages
<mpt> I think that's the right thing to do now that the Oops summaries are going
<mpt> because they're a much more reliable guide as to which crashers are biting people most often
<SteveA> mpt: does the text state clearly that because we have an OOPS, that launchpad developers will be made aware of the problem?
<kiko> mpt, SteveA: I think people need an outlet to explain their problem and ask for a solution or a workaround
<SteveA> mpt: we still have the issue that people are going to be in the middle of some task, which they can't complete.  where do they turn to for support?
* SteveA high fives kiko
<kiko> so I agree with that SteveA's driving at
<mpt> SteveA: "We've recorded what happened, and we'll fix it as soon as possible."
<kiko> no, that's unacceptable.
<mpt> kiko, right, that was my one concern
<jbailey> mpt: My problem with the older system was that it left me feeling disconnected from the process.  At least with filing a bug, I could feel good that it got looked at.
<kiko> however
<kiko> we could use the support tracker in lieu of the bug tracker for this
<mpt> So, the pages should link to the support tracker
<kiko> and it would likely work well
<kiko> yes
<mpt> all righty, that's easily done
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> tvarka!
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<ddaa> BAG: buildbot, it can't even pass its test suite anymore and what's left cries bloody deprecation all over the place.
* sivang assumes this is lithuanian for thanks
* SteveA waits 30s at most...
<SteveA> ...for people to announce their keep bag change items
<kiko> ddaa, hadn't you and spiv a plan for this?
<SteveA> ddaa: Change: make pqm run buildbot tests!
<Kinnison> KEEP: The high level of high quality reports from the disto team about soyuz
<ddaa> kiko: spiv has some changes, I asked him to try merging them.
<spiv> ddaa, kiko: I have a patch that fixes that, but it's blocked by a PQM/bzr bug
<spiv> It's in lifeless' hands.
<kiko> spiv, well FFS. 
* ddaa giggle hysterically
<SteveA> meeting action: spiv to mail lifeless, cc list, about making progress on that
<kiko> ah
<kiko> CHANGE: spiv to take up lifeless' story branch
<SteveA> 30s well and truly up
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<spiv> kiko: Yep.
<SteveA> go ahead!
<kiko> CHANGE: stop PQM accepting empty merges
<bradb> kiko++
<salgado> DONE: MirrorManagement, cronscript to flag expired memberships, code review, fixed some random bugs
<salgado> TODO: finish MirrorManagement, code review, any other urgent trivialities that show up daily
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<ddaa> DONE: Bzr/Launcpad doc, RCS imports bzr transition planning
<ddaa> TODO: RCS imports transition planning, merge Bzr/Launchpad doc, merge various pending branches
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: lots of bug triage, meetings with stevea and daf, fixed needs info bug not appearing on reports, fixed a bug on bugtracker name field validator.
<matsubara> TODO: fix bugs from oops reports, bug triage, paperwork for passport renewal. 
<matsubara> BLOCKED: No
<stub> DONE: Serialization & deadlock exception handling
<stub> TODO: Finalize serialization exception handling, SQLObject boolean fix
<stub> BLOCKED: SteveA to look at Z3.2 resource handling
<SteveA> lifeless DONE: branch-formats on the final steps to land. Many design discussions w/mpool making 0.8 features concrete.
<SteveA> lifeless TODO: PQM updates, production cherrypicking.
<SteveA> lifeless BLOCKED: Z3 update [week ???] 
<bradb> DONE: Landed bug contact reports. Fixed bug preventing bug contacts with no email (i.e. some teams) from being set. Advanced search design fest; collected user feedback. Moved bug batch list size into a config file.
<BjornT> DONE: work on bug watches improvements, and some general discussions about that . looked at a few bugs, and how to fix them.
<bradb> TODO: Land the new layout in +assignedbugs too, to make iwj's life somewhat easier. Help perf tweak bug list batches. Implement the advanced search.
<BjornT> TODO: continue bug watches improvements. look at the state of support tracker, and see what needs to be done short them.
<cprov> DONE: bug fixing and reviewing codeline for Soyuz
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<cprov> TODO: merge Soyuz codeline in RF asap
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: soyuz sprint, reports, oops analysis, etc etc
<jamesh> DONE: get oops summary reports working well, SelectResults.__len__ removal, address some bugzilla migration issues, XML-RPC stuff for updating branch status
<jamesh> TODO: XML-RPC branch status code, other supermirror related stuff with ddaa
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Malone spec work, a little bugfixing
<mpt> TODO: get completed specs approved, page headers, MaloneFrontPages spec
<mpt> BLOCKED: Reviews of SimplifyingMalone, FixingProjects, MaloneSearch
<gneuman> DONE: adjustments on small bugs
<kiko> TODO: more of the same
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> DONE: Large amounts of fixes to soyuz, helping cprov with the branch review
<sivang> NO CHANGE
<gneuman> TODO: more fixes and get new bugs
<SteveA> meeting action: steve to mail lifeless about getting pqm to stop accepting empty merges
<gneuman> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> TODO: pocketed uploads and approval process for -updates
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Not currently
<cprov> correcting myself: BLOCKED: need a dedicated reviewer for Soyuz codeline (it needs merge ASAP)
<carlos> DONE: PoMsgSetPage branch merged (needs a second stage to finish the spec), #29814, added permissions to admins/rosetta experts to edit translations, dapper translation imports
<Kinnison> kiko: Could you review that branch for us? You know it well by now
<daf> DONE: bug text pages, bug triage, oops handling documentation, oops linkification, meeting summary, bug triage tools
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, fix buildbot only to be thwarted by pqm, stop paramiko from causing gc.garbage warnings to spew all over the test suite, merge stop-on-first-failure and gpg-rdf branches, polish SFTP.
<daf> TODO: meeting summary, people and users document, land optional-branch-title, finish malone search changes
<spiv> TODO: Sort out Twisted-for-sftp-in-rocketfuel.
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> BLOCKED: No
<mpt> bradb, "advanced search design fest"?
<SteveA> DONE: OOPS and Bug process guidence, various management, pair-programmingn with carlos, review of docs and discussion with ddaa, various other...
<SteveA> TODO: Zope 3 stuff for stub
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> Kinnison: kiko: yes, it would be very handy atm
<kiko> Kinnison, hmmm, maybe I could be the second pair of eyes. I still think somebody that doesn't know the code should look at it
<ddaa> actually, BLOCKED: mysterious librarian failure when merging importd2br branch
<Kinnison> kiko: right, perhaps salgado could take a break from MM to look?
<carlos> TODO: dapper translation imports, implement POMsgSetPage second stage to finish the spec, finish AJAX implementation for suggestions and #1681
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> who will review cprov's code?
<spiv> ddaa: Hmm, that's probably my department
<kiko> Kinnison, I think MM is close. I will talk to him
<kiko> SteveA, salgado and I I guess.
<kiko>   [trivial]  more suggested changes to analyse-error-reports.py script
<kiko> whoever landed that
<kiko> landed an empty merge
<kiko> PQM doesn't tell me who landed it
<bradb> mpt: I made some prototypes (this http://flickr.com/photos/84096161@N00/97201142/ being the final one), like I did for the bug contact reports design fest. I showed them to users, and recorded their feedback.
<SteveA> meeting action: spiv to work with ddaa on librarian issue in importd2bzr
* kiko sighs
<jamesh> kiko: looks like I forgot to push my branch first
<kiko> jamesh, that's cool, but I want PQM to stop accepting those.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> we're just about done
<SteveA> kiko: there's a meeting action for it
<mpt> bradb, ok
<kiko> whee!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<sivang> bradb: looks good
<SteveA> thanks for being here.
<ddaa> jamesh: after he branch status stuff, it would be nice if you could have a look at the importd error reporting system I outlined in email a couple of days ago. But SteveA will tell you in time, the focus might change before you get ther.
<spiv> Another on-time meeting.  Thanks Steve!
* spiv -> break
* Kinnison -> workrave
* kiko -> crackpipe
* bradb -> shower
* carlos -> lunch
<iwj> I would like to talk to someone about wiring AutomatedTesting into the build infrastructure.  At the moment I need to do requirements capture from the relevant LP and sysadmin types.  Who should I start with ?
<mpt> bradb, that prototype is pretty sweet
<ddaa> iwj: Kinnison would be a good bet, since he's the buildd mastermind.
<bradb> mpt: thanks. it received unanimously positive response from the Ubuntu devs too.
<SteveA> iwj: ideally, you'd arrange to meet with Kinnison in person.  But that depends if Kinnison can do this as part of his distro team secondment
<SteveA> iwj: otherwise, kiko i think.
<SteveA> or maybe cprov-afk 
<daf> bradb: looks very nice
<kiko> iwj, wouldn't that be a good task for Kinnison as a feature goal as distro guy?
<iwj> SteveA: I'll see if I can catch Kinnison.  I think this probably counts as distro team secondment but I'll see what he says.
<iwj> Thanks.
* Kinnison returns
<Kinnison> iwj: Carlton tonight?
<iwj> Ah, hello.
<iwj> Sure.
<Kinnison> we'll cover it then
<Kinnison> :-)
* Kinnison will try and remember paper and a pen
<iwj> I'll be there in time to order my dinner :-).
* Kinnison grins
<mpt> bradb, have you had time to read through <https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSearch>?
<sivang> iwj: have you not still uploaded the modified mawk to the/a repo?
<bradb> mpt: I've only skimmed it, really, because I don't think there'll be time to implement that stuff before, say, London. (Though, at a glance, it looks like some really cool stuff.)
<mpt> bradb, the nice thing is it covers pretty much everything *except* the advanced search form :-)
<bradb> heh
<iwj> sivang: Yes, it should be in dapper by now, and the bug is in the Debian BTS.
<iwj> TBH I didn't check that it built but since I just added some files that the build doesn't even touch ... [goes to check] 
<iwj> 1.3.3-11ubuntu1, yes.
<sivang> cool, I'll glance at it.
* SteveA --> run then lunch
<sivang> iwj: you're logged as Diziet in -devel ? why two differnt nicks?
<kiko> carlos, are your revisions landed then?
<carlos> kiko: landed and on production
<kiko> great
<carlos> well, I still have one review pending
<carlos> it's the one for #29814
<kiko> daf, look at my last comment in bug 3176, add a test and a fix and rs=kiko :)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3176 in rosetta "Error when trying to save AbiWord pt-BR translations" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3176
<daf> kiko: bug #30919
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30919 in launchpad "The string "OOPS code" should not auto-linkified" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30919
<salgado> bradb, around?
<bradb> salgado: yeah
<mpt> AttributeError: type object 'SourcePackagePublishing' has no attribute 'selectFirst'
<salgado> bradb, what happened with that fix you had for the advanced search on the +bugs page?
<salgado> mpt, update the trees inside the sourcecode/ directory of your launchpad tree
<bradb> salgado: It's sort of dead. I can't get the darn thing by pqm without disabling a test, which is evil. I can try re-fixing it again today, in the hopes that I'll be able to land it.
<mpt> salgado, "bzr merge ../rocketfuel/launchpad/sourcecode/" says "Nothing to do."
<daf> rsync -a ../rocketfuel/launchpad/sourcecode sourcecode
<mpt> daf, not rsync -a --delete ?
<kiko> mpt, link your sourcecode trees into prebuilt.
<kiko> that makes this problem go away for good
<kiko> sh utilities/link-external-sourcecode.sh ~/rocketfuel-built/launchpad
* mpt feels REALLY dumb now
<daf> mpt: sure, --delete
<daf> I just cp -al ../rf-built/launchpad launchpad/branch-name each time
<spiv> ddaa: Tell me about this librarian failure with importd2bar
<spiv> Er, importd2bzr
<mpt> ok, that seems to be doing useful stuff
<salgado> bradb, ouch, that's bad. what's the failing test? does it fail on your box too?
<mpt> Thanks salgado, kiko, and daf
<mpt> any moment now, my branch on PendingReviews will actually work...
<spiv> ddaa: Or mail me if you prefer
<bradb> salgado: If failed only with pqm, not locally (that's what made it so hard to debug.) It's been a few days now, but it was one of the doctests, like bugtask.txt or something.
<salgado> bradb, that's weird. did you merge from pqm after you got the failure?
<bradb> salgado: Yep.
<ddaa> spiv: there's not terribly much to say about it
<ddaa> I got weird failures when I tried to merge my branch, and my local tests were inconclusive to reproduce the problem.
<ddaa> I'll try again, it will be less painful now that I have my real laptop back.
<iwj> sivang: I'm too lazy to get a better IRC client, so I run two copies of it.
<sivang> iwj: heh
<kiko> salgado, did you see stub's Re: shipit query mail?
<salgado> kiko, the one which he said he added an index?
<kiko> yes. 
<kiko> did he fix the query, or was he implying we should?
<kiko> stub the mystery man
<salgado> well, that query is generated by sqlobject, IIRC
<kiko> = 'f'?
<kiko> that is surprising
<salgado> kiko, he said that in his email
<salgado> he said that sqlobject does that
<salgado>         q = AND(ShippingRequest.q.cancelled==False,
<salgado>                 ShippingRequest.q.approved==None)
<salgado>         results = ShippingRequest.select(q, orderBy='daterequested', limit=1)
<stub> SQLObject needs a fix. I've talked to spiv and it looks doable. I'll be looking at it tomorrow.
<salgado> that's the query
<kiko> I see.
<spiv> ddaa: Fair enough.  Fire me an email about it if it persists.
<kiko> cool, thanks stub 
<salgado> thanks stub!
<kiko> matsubara, can you test your PQM account?
<mpt> ok, that's still not working
<kiko> mpt, did you link the external sourcecode?
<mpt> kiko, yes
<kiko> tell me what ls -l sourcecode/ looks like in a privmsg
<matsubara> kiko: i'll try it in a few minutes.
<mpt__> It's going to take me a while to get used to the lesser stuff Launchpad prints when starting up
<mpt__> I keep thinking it's not ready yet
<daf> we should disable trebuchet
<lifeless> meh, cant sleep
<lifeless> kiko, bjorns branch did come up in the review meetings, and early this week I transferred to salgados queue to review
<lifeless> so that I would not be blocking bjorn
<kiko> salgado is a bad option
<kiko> he has cprov's branch to review and he is very busy
<lifeless> spiv: I have not yet fully isolated the bzr during make check_merge so its not corrected yet
<salgado> actually I already started reviewing cprov's branch
<salgado> err
<salgado> BjornT's branch
<kiko> bjorn's branch? really?
<lifeless> kiko: I'm not a mind reader, I can't tell that people are too busy unless the wiki page says so or I get an email to that effect
<salgado> it's small, wouldn't take long
<kiko> lifeless, you can talk to people during the review meetings, though
<lifeless> kiko: you think?
<salgado> but there's two branches of him there
<kiko> I find it surprising that the branch was left lingering for a month, just that
<lifeless> kiko: last review meeting as it happens, I had ESTEVE and did something he considered higher priority
<lifeless> so I did not run the meeting
<kiko> I see
<kiko> well, let's try and get this done this week, it's a feature I crave
<daf> the date on the branch should be a warning sign
<lifeless> kiko: also, if reviewers are busy, the process says they should bounce it back to general/my reallocation queue
<daf> perhaps the pending page can show branches over 2 weeks old in red
<kiko> daf, that sounds like a good idea
<daf> (except it already does that for baz branches)
<lifeless> kiko: which is extremely small amount of work to do
<kiko> lifeless, you're right about that
<kiko> chide thy reviewers
<salgado> well, I wasn't aware of this new branch that I was just told I'll have to review
<salgado> and it's not in my queue
<lifeless> kiko: well, I'm responding to you telling me salgado was a bad choice
<lifeless> salgado:  sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/bjorn/launchpad/SupportTrackerTweaks
<salgado> so I assumed I could review both of BjornT's branch
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless> thats the one we are talking about ?
<daf> ddaa: remind me, what's stopping the merge-approved importd2bzr branch from being merged?
<salgado> yes, this is the one I already started
<lifeless> great
<ddaa> daf: mysterious test failures
<kiko> great
<daf> ddaa: suck
<ddaa> daf: I have to run the tests locally, and forward whatever I find to spiv
<daf> Kinnison: buildd-fixes is in "unkown" state on the pending branch summary
<daf> Kinnison: it has a date of 11-09
<lifeless> kiko: also, side but related issue, I'm in the middle of a sprint to get bzr 0.8 locked down
<kiko> lifeless, I know you're busy, just let me complain :)
<lifeless> and thats taking all my time, which sucks as I'm not getting to do things I really like, like making lp test enhancements
<ddaa> daf: pqm seriously hates me, every branch I've tried to merge in the past branch has failed because of strange problems...
<ddaa> * in the past month
<daf> ddaa: ouch :(
<daf> lifeless: your story branch doesn't have a date on it
<lifeless> daf: yah, copy past borkage
<ddaa> hey lifeless
<daf> pls fix kthx
<daf> salgado: sqlobject/2/smallfixes -- date of 07-22?
<ddaa> something bothering me about stale sftp locks and centralised importd branch publishing
* daf wields his pointy IRC poke stick
<salgado> daf, that branch depends on having pylib packaged and available in Ubuntu
<ddaa> lifeless: I've found that stale sftp locks are rare but do happen in importd
<salgado> and working
<daf> salgado: ah, I see
<lifeless> ddaa: yup
<ddaa> and I've been wondering whether we coud find a way to automatically break them
<daf> salgado: is somebody working on that?
<salgado> daf, right now it's available but not working. in dapper it's working
<ddaa> lifeless: in normal operation, that should be safe
<daf> salgado: can we ask one of the distro team to do a backport?
<salgado> daf, yes, I was.
<lifeless> ddaa: see the branch locking mk2 thread in bazaar-ng@
<ddaa> lifeless: but I already observed buildbot running the same job twice at once in the past, so normal operation is not enough
<salgado> daf, maybe
<salgado> doko, around?
<ddaa> lifeless: something new?
* ddaa checks
<lifeless> ddaa: stale lock detection and cleanup facilities
<lifeless> a implementable spec
<daf> kiko: what do you think about these baz branches on the review page?
<daf> kiko: should we get people to import them into bzr or just drop them?
<doko> salgado: yes
<kiko> what is baz?
<daf> baz-the-fork-of-tla
<kiko> yes, I think they should be converted to bzr and die
<lifeless> daf: if you could heckle the folk that have not converted those branches. *cough mpt*
<lifeless> daf: that would be great
<daf> lifeless: the procedure is documented, isn't it?
<lifeless> daf: yes
<daf> somebody needs to take over debonzi's branch
<salgado> doko, was that newer version of the codespeak-lib package accepted?
<daf> SteveA: please convert your launchpad-unittest-authentication branch to bzr
<daf> mpt__: oi
<ddaa> lifeless: why do you always say "extant" instead of "existant", is that a nzism?
<doko> salgado: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?package=codespeak-lib&comaint=yes
<daf> extant != existant
<lifeless> ddaa: because I mean extant ?
<ddaa> ha okay
<kiko> that might be a good reason
<ddaa> never seen that word used anywhere else...
<lifeless> http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/extant
<lifeless> meaning 2a
<mpt__> daf, hmm?
* ddaa fails to see the distinction with "existant"...
<ddaa> actually existent
<lifeless> there is no word existant
<daf> mpt__: mpt@c.c/launchpad--menus--0509
<salgado> doko, I thought I had mailed you a 0.7-svn20050721-3 with some bugfixes, haven't I?
<SteveA> daf: no need.
<mpt__> afaik, extant has more of an emphasis on "still remaining"
<ddaa> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary/existent
<ddaa> meaning 2
<SteveA> daf: this is fixed upstream
<doko> salgado: oops, I see, uploading it now
<daf> SteveA: ok, then please remove it from the pending reviews page
<salgado> doko, great. thanks
<SteveA> daf: done
<daf> mpt__: yes, I think of it as "still applicable"
<daf> SteveA: thanks
<mpt__> daf, yes, sorry, that's been way down my priority list
<daf> mpt__: ok, but the longer you leave it the more work it will be to salvage it, I think
<mpt__> true
<lifeless> ddaa: in that thread I used it because it emphasises the clients we cant force to upgrade
<lifeless> ddaa: not that I said 'existing' in the paragraph above where no emphasis was needed
<lifeless> kiko: have you filed a bug on empty merge commits in pqm ?
<kiko> lifeless, I first wanted to see whether you (and others) thought it was a good idea, but I can if you say so
<lifeless> I think it will prevent noise in the system
<kiko> salgado, does it make sense to get the mirrors for ubuntu entered in production?
<kiko> lifeless, okay. I will do so now
<lifeless> and if done as an option we can always change our mind
<lifeless> with pqm, we have occasional community contributors
<lifeless> theres a bunch of folk (not just Kinnison) using it outside canonical
<lifeless> so, bugs good, because theres a change someone else will write a patch :)
<kiko> I see
<kiko> bug 30972
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30972 in pqm "PQM should reject empty merge requests" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30972
<daf> mpt__: we were going to talk about overlap between WhyTheSmegAmIHere and LaunchpadPeopleAndUsers
<mpt__> yes
<mpt__> but it's 3.50am
<mpt__> but, but, but
* mpt__ waits for pagetests
<mpt> So basically
<mpt> We need an obvious way of saying "this person doesn't use Launchpad"
<mpt> where that is defined by either
<mpt> (1) having never used Launchpad
<SteveA> daf, mpt: arrange a time tomorrow.
<carlos> mpt: hi, before you leave... could you add to your TODO list a fast review of the translation form to fix the layout problems it has? I fixed some of the problems as you told me but there are something else that I'm not able to fix
<SteveA> carlos: sent mpt an email
<mpt> (2) having clicked some button somewhere saying "Launchpad and I will never meet again"
<carlos> sure
<mpt> hooray, tests pass
<SteveA> mpt: i thnk you should arrange a time with daf, and stop for the day.  no sense pushing it into the late hours over this spec
<daf> mpt: I agree with Steve
<daf> mpt: let's talk when I get up tomorrow
<mpt> ok
* mpt just wanted this branch to be reviewable
<mpt> it's nearly there
<salgado> kiko, no, I think it's better to wait until the prober lands
<kiko> wouldn't the prober benefit from existing data? but okay.
<ddaa> lifeless: I think that design would be adequate with the hostname, timestamp and pid stored in the lock.
<salgado> pqm seems to be processing one of daf's branch for more than one hour now. is it possible that something is wrong?
<kiko> has daf gotten an answer back?
<daf> no, he hasn't
<daf> kill it
<kiko> well
<kiko> have lifeless investigate where it is
<ddaa> lifeless: importd would need an utility function to retrieve the lock data and check whether the hostname is the current hostname, and the pid does not name an existing process. If that's true, then the lock can be safely broken.
<lifeless> cron is disabled
<kiko> carlos, did your recent permissions landing make the problem of not being a launchpad admin go away?
<lifeless> stub must be doing maintenance
<carlos> kiko: that branch is not yet reviewed so it's not merged
<kiko> carlos, but the code is there? great
<salgado> lifeless, can we have a package from dapper installed on pqm's box?
<carlos> kiko: not all the permission problems are fixed
<kiko> okay
<daf> lifeless: the cron that launchpad pqm or the one that kills it if it's hung?
<carlos> but I'm on it
<lifeless> salgado: mail me, and canonical RT.
<carlos> kiko: The one that landed into production is the one that fixed the 147 .po files that were stalled on the import queue
<lifeless> salgado: or mail canonical RT, then forward me the ticket number and I'll confirm it for elmo
<carlos> kiko: we talked about that issue, not sure if you remember it
<kiko> hoho
<lifeless> salgado: be sure to include why we need it, as its running dapper
<lifeless> salgado: and what the impact of that will be on production boxes which also need to have it installed presumably
<salgado> lifeless, good, I'll do it once the package is uploaded
<carlos> kiko: so the error log should be smaller now
<salgado> lifeless, we don't need it in production, I think. we only need it to run sqlobject's tests
<daf> salgado: awesome
<salgado> lifeless, I want it so we can run sqlobject's tests on a commit hook
* mpt really goes to sleep now
<daf> mpt: sweet dreams
<salgado> doko, is that new version going to be propagated to dapper automatically?
<doko> no, after UVF updates from unstable are not done automatically. please ask elmo for a sync (giving the package name and version)
<lifeless> salgado: you sure?
<salgado> doko, okay, I'll do it. thanks. :)
<Kamion> in general only those permitted to upload may ask for syncs
<salgado> that means I can't
<Kamion> or s/may/should/ anyway; if somebody else asks we need to think harder
<Kamion> on the basis that an uploader could just have uploaded something equivalent anyway
<salgado> lifeless, you mean, if I'm sure we don't need that on production boxes?
<salgado> Kamion, right, that makes sense
<lifeless> salgado: yes
<lifeless> salgado: dapper is irrelevant anyway
<lifeless> salgado: elmo will have to rebuild the package, so if its not in dapper, just give him the location of the source package he can use
<salgado> lifeless, I don't think we need. what do you think?
<lifeless> salgado: I dont even know what the package is, so  ???
<daf> salgado said that it's only needed to run SQLObject tests
<lifeless> daf: yes, I saw that
<lifeless> daf: does not mean I believe it
<salgado> lifeless, python-codespeak-lib, which contains py.test
<lifeless> ah, yes, I'm aware of that project
<daf> lifeless: you could have said "I don't believe it" :)
<lifeless> salgado: we can also stash a copy of that in rf
<lifeless> salgado: if it is moving sufficiently fast that its a problem for the admins, but I'd rather we try to get the package installed
<salgado> lifeless, I discussed that with Steve and we preferred the option of packaging it
<salgado> I don't recall why we choose that, but anyway, it's now packaged
<lifeless> policy, ease of install for developers who aren't changing it
<salgado> probably
<ddaa> lifeless: are those arch-style locks meant to be used for local-fs access as well?
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> atexit is your friend, I guess...
<lifeless> ?!
* lifeless has no idea why that is relevant
<ddaa> so locks are released when process is killed by SIGTERM
<lifeless> finally
<ddaa> or SIGQUIT
<ddaa> finally works for SIGINT
<lifeless> no, we definately do not want global lock registration
<ddaa> I do not think it works for harsher signals.
* ddaa tests
<ddaa> lifeless: yup, sigterm is not caught by finally
<lifeless> so, if some one logs out while a lock is held it becomes stale.
<lifeless> we'll live with that I think
<ddaa> if a system is rebooted while a daemon is holding a lock, it becomes stale
<ddaa> sigterm and exit handlers are there for a reason
<ddaa> anyway, I don't want to fight over that
<daf> bradb: suggestion: Malone shouldn't suggest assigning to milestones with a date in the past
<ddaa> also, sigterm is the default for "kill" so people use it a lot to kill runaway processes
<daf> bradb: s/suggest/allow/
<lifeless> ddaa: well we have stale lock detection.
<ddaa> only heuristically, it can only be reliably in controlled environments
<bradb> daf: Can you please file those suggestions as bug reports? Otherwise we'll lose track of good ideas.
<daf> bradb: will do
<bradb> thanks
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, and within a single system which is your example, that is quite controlled
<ddaa> whatever, I'll just way for users to start having broken locks because they killed a process that was taking too long
<ddaa> or eating too much cpu, or too much ram
<daf> bradb: #30973
<lifeless> ddaa: thats what they get right now on remote branches
<bradb> God I hate rsync's slash vs. no-slash distinction. Clearly this tool was written by a non-human.
<ddaa> lifeless: yes, it can be better
<daf> bradb: it's not only annoying, but dangerous
<bradb> indeed
<lifeless> ddaa: I don't think that that a python defect is a good reason to add a bare except - which is what atexit is essentially
<daf> it's a really bad UI
<ddaa> lifeless: I think that releasing a lock when a process is dying is something good to do. That's why bzr uses kernel level locks for local fs access at the moment.
<ddaa> it's not like releasing a lock is going to corrupt data anymore than it currently might be
<ddaa> anyway discussion over, we're not going to agree
<lifeless> ddaa: actually thats not why bzr uses kernel locks
<bradb> daf: In fact, the only real accident I've ever had with software development was an episode with slash vs. no-slash and --delete.
<bradb> But I know I'm not the only one.
<ddaa> lifeless: oh really, for what reason then? (genuinely curious). In any case that's a useful side effect worth preserving.
<bradb> Of course, it would have been a complete non-issue if said client had been using version control or backups, but bah, who needs THAT?
<ddaa> bradb: people that do not make mistakes are not the ones who assume they do not make mistakes. Right?
* bradb recalls the time a boss at his former job in Quebec City ran the test suite...against production.
<lifeless> ddaa: essentially because they were handy and reinventing arch locks at that point wasn't productive
<lifeless> it didn't have a vfs when it started
<ddaa> okay, makes sense
<ddaa> bug 1
<bradb> ddaa: Indeed. There are those who never make a mistake, and then the rest of us! :P
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<lifeless> night all, trying sleep again
<lifeless> 2:30am :[
<kiko> night lifeless 
<lifeless> in case its not clear, chase stub re pqm, as he disabled it I dont want to trod on him
<lifeless> in case there is something important pending
<lifeless> I will chase him tomorrow if its still disabled
* Kinnison returns from the bank
<Kinnison> daf: I should remove it, it's irrelebant
<daf> Kinnison: ta
<Kinnison> daf: the work was subsumed into the soyuz branch
<Kinnison> daf: and then almost certainly refactored beyond recognition :-)
<daf> lifeless: what's happening about PQM?
<daf> oh, he went back to bed
<daf> kiko: can we poke it?
<salgado> daf, <lifeless> in case its not clear, chase stub re pqm, as he disabled it I dont want to trod on him
<SteveA> daf: elmo, karl, stu and lifeless are the people who can poke at pqm
<SteveA> daf: if stub disabled it, then we just have to wait until tomorrow when stub is around.
<SteveA> daf: i was just talking about this with kiko, and there is something i want to ask you about...
* bradb & # lunch
<daf> salgado: I'm looking at bug #29655
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29655 in launchpad "selecting ValidAssignee times out" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29655
<daf> salgado: do you think it has been fixed?
<kiko-afk> daf, quite possibly, close and let the reporter reopen?
<daf> good idea
<kiko-afk> bradb, you know, you could use your package bug contact report as a template for a project bug report. 
<daf> sivang: ^^^
<kiko-afk> have you considered that?
<bradb> kiko-afk: Yeah.
<bradb> kiko-afk: I got the idea vaguely from the discussions with SteveA in .lt.
<sivang> daf: I'm here
<bradb> (i.e. the discussions we had about project bug reports.)
<kiko-afk> bradb, I'd pay a pound of flesh for a report on launchpad counts
<daf> sivang: see my last comment on the bug
<daf> kiko-afk: isn't that what I posted to LP last night?
<kiko-afk> daf, online, for the project, auto-generated, but yes
<bradb> kiko-afk: At least daf's reports should get you a bit of what you need. Meanwhile Ubuntu devs are suffering hard on the 20 bugs per page and non-tabular listings, which is why I put focus on those areas atm.
<sivang> daf: I see, well, it was timeing out for me every time I tried to search for a Scott or a Keybuk
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: can I get you to cast your eyes over: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepHl1Ix.html
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: It's my proposed patch to allow -updates uploads to soyuz
<daf> kiko-afk: maybe half a pound of flesh then?
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, I don't like that there are two ifs: in nascentupload.py
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, see if you can centralize the decision.
<kiko-afk> I like the general design of the solution
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: I'll look at it, but I'm not sure I can, the separation is the separation of the process of accepting, from the decision of which mails to send
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: but I'll see if there's a sane way to combine the decisions
<kiko-afk> those actions should probably be linked together..
<Kinnison> They're linked via the transaction, but I don't think they can be linked more directly than that
* Kinnison glares at the code flow for a bit
<kiko-afk> I don't like the extra ifs in uploadpolicy either
<sivang> daf: cool, I can't reproduce it either. seems it's working alright!
<daf> sivang: great!
<daf> sivang: I think it's salgado's work that's done iot
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: I'd far prefer those to be a table, but I wasn't sure how to do it neatly
<daf> kiko-afk: do you know if we spoke to the admins about bug 30680?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30680 in launchpad "presenting SSL client certificate from unknown CA prevents connect to https://launchpad.net" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30680
<sivang> daf: yes, he also gave an elaborate explenation on the bug body itself which gave me an idea what was wrong and how it had been fixed, I think. (by narrowing the people vocabelury)
<daf> cool
<sivang> daf: how can I reject a test bug I've just opened to test that?
<daf> sivang: mark it Rejected?
<daf> actually, I can see it would not be obvious how to do that
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQUVTwF.html
<sivang> daf: ah right, I looked for more of a "closed" operation
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: I've tidied the ifs in the upload policy a bit
<sivang> s/closed/close/
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: is that better or worse?
<kiko-afk> it is much better
<kiko-afk> however
<kiko-afk> there is the central problem of band-aiding three ifs to implement this
<kiko-afk> which weakens the original strong design that you had
<Kinnison> That goes away once we have the embargo stuff finished
<Kinnison> it becomes "if release and open or non-release and closed => permit"
<kiko-afk> we should not have ifs at all if you get my meaning
<daf> kiko-afk: do you know if we spoke to the admins about bug 30680?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30680 in launchpad "presenting SSL client certificate from unknown CA prevents connect to https://launchpad.net" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30680
<kiko-afk> the design of the code should avoid having ifs
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: Well, we have to have some ifs, since the idea is to make sure we're happy to allow an upload
<kiko-afk> the object structure should take care of it
<daf> kiko-afk: you mean you want all the lofic in c.l.scripts?
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: I'm confused about how the object structure can make a decision without an if statement
<kiko-afk> daf, no, rather that I think the object design should account for it
* Kinnison is probably misunderstanding kiko
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, well, think about how the existence of upload policy potentially avoids many ifs in your code
<kiko-afk> now it could be factored even better
* ddaa found one more reason to move rcs import out of productseries...
<daf> kiko-afk: dude, did you see my question?
<kiko-afk> so that you asked upload policy to do things
<kiko-afk> instead of asking it if you could do things
<daf> kiko-afk: (the one I asked twice)
<kiko-afk> anyway
<ddaa> I knew I had a CHANGE item... darn, forgot about it.
<kiko-afk> I noticed it daf
<daf> aha
<kiko-afk> I am thinking
<daf> ok :)
<kiko-afk> launchpad.net has a valid ssl cert for me
<daf> that's not the issue at all
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: I'm really really confused now
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: can you give me an example of how you'd rather I did it?
<daf> kiko-afk: it's about the client presenting a certificate
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, never mind. I'll take time in london to explain this to you further
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, just make sure a bug is filed on it
<daf> kiko-afk: and Launchpad rejecting it instead of ignoring it
<kiko-afk> oh
<kiko-afk> I didn't read "client" there
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: Okay, thanks, hopefully I'm just being dense and it'll be obvious once we sit down together
<kiko-afk> it's an interesting thing, we'll look into it together Kinnison 
<daf> kiko-afk: Steve seemed to think it might be an Apache config issue
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: bug 30983
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30983 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "upload policy engine needs simplification" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30983
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, fine by me -- mark the ifs with XXXs
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: *nod*
<kiko-afk> daf, it most likely is
<Kinnison>         # XXX: dsilvers: 20060209: This is way too hairy/complex. bug#30983
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, not only that -- it is also fragile. if you update the if in one place you need to remember to update it in 3 locations.
<Kinnison> Well, this decision is entirely self-contained in the one method
<Kinnison> I think you've conflated the issue of the hairiness of InsecureUploadPolicy.policySpecificChecks() with NascentUpload's calling of self.policy.autoApprove()
<Kinnison> the diff may not have enough context for you to see this
* Kinnison will see if he can make a more contextual diff
<kiko-afk> no, I am concerned that multiple ifs were added to account for this
<kiko-afk> but again, it is a design issue
<kiko-afk> and we can talk about it later
* Kinnison nods
<daf> is our openpgp stuff actively maintained?
<kiko-afk> do you mean gpgme?
<daf> I mean our code that handles keys
<daf> in Launchpad
<kiko-afk> the answer should be yes
<daf> who's maintaining it?
<kiko-afk> jamesh last looked at it
<daf> I'm wondering who to prod about #30277, #30276, #3052
<kiko-afk> if you don't say bug Ubugtu can't help us
<kiko-afk> bug 30277
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30277 in launchpad "launchpad recommends generating a new key but shouldn't" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30277
<kiko-afk> bug 30276
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30276 in launchpad "launchpad claims a key is expired when it's not" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30276
<kiko-afk> bug 3052
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3052 in launchpad "GPG upload of newly-changed key fails because we cache the old key" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3052
<kiko-afk> all jamesh material.
<daf> ok, I'll assign him for now
<daf> kiko-afk: do you know how the @ubuntu.com aliases work?
<daf> (re bug 28671)
<kiko-afk> yes
<kiko-afk> there is a script that creates the alias entries
<daf> I said bug! I said it!
<daf> Ubugtu: you don't love me
<kiko-afk> bug 28671
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28671 in launchpad "Ubuntero can not change @ubuntu.com destination e-mail address" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28671
<kiko-afk> daf, that is a salgado bug
<kiko-afk> it involves the creation of a "forwarding email" address
<kiko-afk> and having ubuntu.com redirect to t
<toby> hi
<daf> kiko-afk: why?
<kiko-afk> I need to skip out for a bit, daf, but will brb
<daf> ok
<toby> awesome, half op
<daf> hello toby 
<kiko-afk> daf, will you be in in 30 minutes?
<daf> yar
<kiko-afk> hey toby 
<toby> hi
<kiko-afk> so will I. see you then
<daf> salgado: yo
<toby> how long will it take if i ask for the cd to be posted to uk?
<kiko-afk> usually 2-4 weeks
<toby> oh cool the site says 4-6
<kiko-afk> the UK is usually fast
<toby> yey
<kiko-afk> brazil is terrible
<toby> can i run irc server on it?
<daf> on Ubuntu?
<toby> yeah
<Kinnison> toby: whereabouts in the UK are you?
<daf> certainly
<toby> midlands
<toby> gd
<Kinnison> Should be pretty fast delivery then
<toby> yey
<daf> Kinnison: where do we ship them from?
<Kinnison> daf: somewhere else entirely, another country iirc
<Kinnison> daf: but outer-hebrides might take a while to get to :-)
<daf> heh
<daf> I have a feeling it's Holland
<Kinnison> plausible
<LarstiQ> daf: I very much doubt that, or at least, not when I ordered them
* Kinnison won't be passing through the midlands any time soon so I can't offer to drop some CDs off in person :-)
<salgado> hey daf
<daf> hey
<daf> about bug 28671
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28671 in launchpad "Ubuntero can not change @ubuntu.com destination e-mail address" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28671
<daf> kiko thinks this needs a new "forwarding" type of address
<daf> but that's to stop people making their @ubuntu.com addresses preferred yes?
<Kinnison> We need the forwarding address so that we don't automatically forward ubuntu.com to the preferred address
<Kinnison> entirely because for many people their ubuntu.com address should be their preferred one
<Kinnison> e.g. the distro team
<daf> "we don't automatically forward ubuntu.com to the preferred address"
<daf> oh, I see
<daf> displayed address vs. contact address might be better terms
<Kinnison> Hmm
<Kinnison> Or else we need a specific column for their ubuntu.com forwarding address
<Kinnison> which would seem nasty when we have this multi-address magic already
<daf> yeah
<toby> why cant i just get 1 pc cd?
<Kinnison> toby: because it's way uneconomical to ship
<daf> I suppose you could make a custom request
<Kinnison> toby: If you really just one one PC CD, I could probably rustle one up from downstairs and pop it in the post to you
<toby> k
<Kinnison> toby: but then again you may as well download it and burn a CD yourself if you only want one
<toby> are all the options free?
<Kinnison> yes, we don't charge for shipit
<toby> cool
<toby> k req
<toby> requested
<daf> salgado: anyhow, is this something you're going to be working on?
<daf> salgado: can I confirm it?
<salgado> daf, sure, that's really a bug. but I don't think I'll have time for it soon
<daf> no worries
<daf> just trying to get the untriaged bug count down
<salgado> ah, right
<salgado> hmmm. almost 16h, must be time to have some lunch
<daf> salgado-lunch: you mean 18h
<cprov> carlos: or daf: could you help me with a rosetta test failure -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVCaVJG.html
<carlos> let me check it...
<carlos> cprov: and you don't get anything else before that error?
<daf> that's weird
<cprov> carlos: nop ... test suite noise , I suppose
<carlos> seems like the 'CLOSED' mode to do translations is not set for your tests...
<carlos> cprov: have you changed anything related to sqlobject or caching?
<daf> cprov: did you "make -C database/schema" recently?
<carlos> daf: I think I didn't change anything related to schema or sampledata... but it's good to check that
<carlos> daf: btw, 'make schema' from the top directory works too
<cprov> carlos: nothing unusual, got new sqlobject last week (selectFirst) is there anything newer ?
<daf> carlos: cool, I didn't know that
<carlos> cprov: don't think so
<carlos> daf: I discovered it this week
<cprov> carlos: schema is up, as I used 'make check'
<daf> very odd
<carlos> cprov: would you try the make schema command, just in case...
<cprov> carlos: sure
<carlos> cprov: also, could you run the test alone? ./test.py -vvv --test=pofile.txt
<cprov> carlos: the point is, if you're sure about the code and the test output is weird, I can try clever things like re-merge rf from our local rf copy and so on
<carlos> cprov: it should not fail
<carlos> that test was added recently to rocketfuel
<carlos> and I know why it fails, but not what causes that error
<cprov> carlos: running it alone fails too (after make schema), as expected
<carlos> cprov: ok
<carlos> if you want to check somethings, on line #197
<carlos> we set the restrictions that seems it's missing your test run
<carlos> try to check that you are not having caching issues
<cprov> carlos:     >>> product.translationpermission = TranslationPermission.CLOSED (#197)
<cprov> carlos: pofile.txt
<carlos> right
<cprov> carlos: I see, that's why it shoudl return False on canEdit()
<carlos> the first error you get is because the code is getting TranslationPermission.OPEN there
<carlos> instead of the CLOSED one
<carlos> right
<carlos> cprov: what did you change on your branch?
<cprov> carlos: ehe, you don't wonna know (16K lines) it's the soyuz codeline
<carlos> so it doesn't change anything related to team members
<cprov> carlos: what do you think could affect your test ?  maybe a remaining logged context ?
<carlos> it's the other thing that I can think on causing such errors
<cprov> maybe kept you as admin member .. right, let me check
<carlos> cprov: could be...
<carlos> cprov: did you removed me from the admin team on sample data?
* cprov checking
<daf> whoa!
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/0.38
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/0.39
<cprov> carlos: no unfortunatelly bzr did weird stuff on merge, I think
<carlos> daf: who registered them?
<daf> https://launchpad.net/people/dimitris-kalamaras
<carlos> cprov: so it's a half done merge?
<cprov> carlos: don't know yet, I simply see you as admins member and that's is the problem
<carlos> cprov: oh, I didn't know we were removed from the sample data too... that's going to break many tests...
<cprov> carlos: don't screw up ;) i said you are a member of admins in the sampledata
<carlos> <cprov> carlos: don't know yet, I simply see you as admins member and that's is the problem
<cprov> carlos: so, diffing with my RF-build tree it looks correct
<carlos> then, what's the problem? ;-)
<cprov> carlos: yes, I suppose as admin you can do CLOSED translations, is that true ?
* cprov hopes it's not ...
<carlos> yes
<carlos> and as a Rosetta Expert
<carlos> but my account is used only to set the CLOSED mode nothing more
<cprov> carlos: uhm .. didn't get it, right
<cprov> carlos:  no_priv and valentina got True instead of False from canEdit() what does it means for you ?:
<carlos> cprov: as I said, it means that canEditTranslations get the OPEN mode instead of CLOSED
<carlos> either that or someone added Valentina and no_priv to rosetta_experts/admins team
<carlos> check that first, the value you have and add a pdb.set_trace call inside the _can_edit_translations function at lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py
<carlos> that would tell you why you get TRUE instead of FALSE
<cprov> carlos: it'll need to wait a while (20 min) need to do the soyuz rollout now
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I need to leave for a while too so it's not a problem for me
<carlos> ping me when you know why it returns True and I will try to figure what's going on
<carlos> also, a push of your branch would be a good idea
<carlos> just in case I can reproduce the error here
<cprov> carlos: already there `uploader-tests`
<carlos> oh, I have that branch already. I'm working on it
<carlos> I will merge it when I back and will take a look
<cprov> carlos: thanks dude !
<Kinnison> see you lot tomorrow
<ddaa> grah... the publishing of bzr imports makes my head blow...
<ddaa> when you look at it really closely there's an incredible number of annoying details, loose ends, and interrelated design choices...
<ddaa> it's like a fractal onion
<ddaa> not only it has layers, but it has infinite dark corners, and each layer has sublayers
<LarstiQ> ddaa: you make me want to cook
<LarstiQ> and I was just done with that
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=kiko]  30919 in launchpad The (r3110: Dafydd Harries)
<kiko> wow that took a long time
<daf> yeah
<kiko> daf, I talked to elmo about bug 30680
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30680 in launchpad "presenting SSL client certificate from unknown CA prevents connect to https://launchpad.net" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30680
<kiko> he seems to have said he knows how to fix it
<daf> yay
<daf> is he going to? :P
<kiko> that is anoher matter
<daf> elmo: ?
<kiko> in launchpad the
<kiko> wtf is that?
<daf> it's a typo
<daf> I didn't realised I'd sumitted it
<daf> and submitted one straight after with the right title
<daf> Seveas: I'm going to add a new duplicate-of field to the text pages
<daf> bradb: I have this pattern
<daf> bradb: I go to a bug
<daf> bradb: I think of something to say
<daf> bradb: I type it in the comment box
<daf> bradb: I then realise I also want to change the status
<daf> bradb: I copy the comment I wrote to the clipboard
<daf> bradb: load the editstatus page
<daf> bradb: paste the comment, change the status, submit
<bradb> daf: In your ideal world, how would that workflow be made better?
<daf> bradb: I'm not sure
<daf> bradb: I was hoping it might be a useful data point
<bradb> daf: You seem to be reinforcing another user's point of view:
<bradb> WHY CAN'T I FIX THE BUG FROM THE SCREEN WITH ALL THE COMMENTS ON IT, AND WHY CAN'T I VIEW OTHER BUGS IN THE SAME THING FROM THE SAME SCREEN. GNARGH!
<bradb> -- Scott James Remnant, 2005-09-16
<bradb> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MatthewPaulThomas/DesignProblems
<daf> :)
<bradb> also, bug 28574
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28574 in malone "+editstatus and +edit should be one page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28574
<LarstiQ> while I wouldn't word it as strongly as Scott, yes!
<bradb> daf: If you want to ensure your data point doesn't get forgotten you might want to a. comment on that bug or b. file a new bug (because this is slightly different, though a symptom of the same underlying UI issue). If you file a new one, we could also add it to the DesignProblems document.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=kiko]  fix #30919: the string "OOPS code" should not be linkified (r3111)
<bradb> Come to think of it, bug 1328 should be in that document too.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1328 in malone "Can't add a comment while editing title/description/confidentiality" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1328
* bradb adds it
<bradb> LarstiQ: FWIW, I don't mind, *ahem*, "strongly worded" feedback on Malone, because if users are that annoyed about something, there's almost surely a seriously good reason to do something about it sooner rather than later.
* LarstiQ nods at bradb 
<LarstiQ> bradb: I'll keep it in mind when I get annoyed at malone again
<bradb> absolutely
<daf> bradb: apart from Bazaar, which upstreams do you know of using Malone?
<daf> (and Launchpad, of course)
<LarstiQ> daf: upstream from an lp or ubuntu pov?
<daf> let me rephrase
<daf> how many products?
<bradb> daf: bazaar is the only major one that I know of. Launchpad should be able to answer this question, but I guess it kind of doesn't atm.
<LarstiQ> daf: anewt isn't big, but it is using malone
<daf> LarstiQ: cool, thanks
<bradb> According to https://launchpad.net/products there are 249 that have bugs reported.
<daf> aha
<daf> perhaps I can ask stub to give me the 20 with the most bugs
<bradb> I imagine the distro team could tell you more too.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix broken query in Person.specifications (r3112: Stuart Bishop)
<siretart> do get bugs in malone get closed via upload mentioning the bugno in the changelog?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix #29743 (clarify the purpose of +registeredbranches) (r3113: David Allouche)
<bradb> siretart: not yet, but not that dapper is running on Soyuz, it might be possible with relatively little effort
<bradb> s/not that/now that/
<siretart> bradb: because I see so many bugs having the relevant changelog in the last message
<siretart> I was wondering if maintainers are doing this themselves or if launchpad does this for them
<bradb> Launchpad's not doing it yet, to be sure.
<siretart> okay. thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  include dup information in text pages (r3114)
<cprov> night guys
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30821 (Trying to merge an old Launchpad account into my new one led to an oops), another regression caused by untested code and the removal of SelectResults.__len__() (r3115: Guilherme Salgado)
<cogumbreiro> lo all
<cogumbreiro> can I ask questions about rosetta here?
<cogumbreiro> when I try to upload a pot file I get this error: OOPS-40A801.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/40A801
<cogumbreiro> does anyone know why it happens?
<gneuman> cogumbreiro 
<gneuman> hold on
<cogumbreiro> gneuman, yes?
<cogumbreiro> ok then
<cogumbreiro> I will
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug # 29548, remove pointless sourcepackage-buildlog page, it was confusing and superseded by +builds page. (r3116: Celso Providelo)
<gneuman> sorry, its unavailable yet
<gneuman> maybe in 5 min
<gneuman> cogumbreiro matsubara is having alook at it
<matsubara> bug 1982
<matsubara> cogumbreiro: what was the file that you're trying to upload?
<gneuman> night all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  increase bug list batch size to 50 on staging (r3117: Brad Bollenbach)
<cogumbreiro> matsubara, I tried uploading a pot file and a tar.bz2 file
<cogumbreiro> matsubara, i can send it to ur email
<matsubara> don't need
<cogumbreiro> kk
<matsubara> cogumbreiro: you've run into a know problem. 
<cogumbreiro> oh
<matsubara> s/know/known/
<matsubara> as a workaround I suggest you to try to upload a tar.gz file and check if it works
<matsubara> also there's already a bug reported for that, no need to report it again.
<matsubara> have you reported it on Malone?
<cogumbreiro> no i didn't
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  include dup information in text pages (r3118: Dafydd Harries)
<matsubara> ok, thanks for helping. try the workaround and see if it works for you.
<matsubara> I appended the OOPS id you informed to the original bug. It's bug 1982, but it's marked as a private bug and you'll not be able to see it. :-(
<cogumbreiro> i will do it in a sec
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add the recipient's email address to shipit exports and add a test for it, fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/30979 and another test for it. (r3119: Guilherme Salgado)
#launchpad 2006-02-15
<cogumbreiro> uploading the tar.gz works correctly
<dholbach> good night
<lifeless> jamesh: hows the branch status coming along ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I started working on the XML-RPC changes yesterday, but need to finish BjornT's review before continuing today
<lifeless> tha's cool
<squinn> I recently went back to Ubuntu. Today, actually. In the process of not having Ubuntu, my email was hacked and the password was changed. So I created a new Launchpad account, but it won't let me edit the Wiki to redo my bio. Anyone know why?
<jamesh> squinn: so you can log into Launchpad but not the wiki?
<squinn> correct.
<squinn> Hold on. I use my email as username. I'm in I think.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt
<poningru> mpt: what movie is that from?
<poningru> was it something I said?
<SteveA> morning
<mpt> poningru, what movie is what from?
<poningru> [01:02:32]  <mpt> Gooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<poningru> the goooooooooood evening was from some movie
<poningru> iirc
<mpt> hmmm
<SteveA> "good morning vietnam"
<SteveA> with robin williams
<mpt> yeah, that
<mpt> but more relevant is jdub's "GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!"
<mpt> Perhaps I'll shift (no pun intended) to capital letters once Launchpad becomes Free Software ;-)
<poningru> true
<poningru> hehe
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<mpt> SteveA, main-template.pt already contains the heading slot you suggested
<mpt> it prints context/title only if something else isn't provided
<mpt> which calendar-*.pt do
<SteveA> mpt: i want that to change.
<SteveA> i want it to be an error, not to fall back to context/title
<SteveA> but, that's for later
<mpt> and currently it's always an <h2>, which doesn't really work
* mpt hacks
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> fuck
<SteveA> i'm so confused
<SteveA> see, context/title
<SteveA> in the context of a page template
<SteveA> soiunds like it should be the page title
<SteveA> whereas we're talking about page headings
<mpt> indeed
<mpt> that confusion leaks into Launchpad's UI for some things
<mpt> asking for a "title" for various things
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> that was a dublin-core-ish decision from early on
<SteveA> but it doesn't mean we should expose it in the UI
* SteveA waves at the conversation about db<->code vs code<->UI
<mpt> TotalExposure, dude
<lifeless> OverExposure can be fatal
<mpt> I think of it as IndecentExposure
<SteveA> jdub says "yoyo, pants off"
<mpt> so, something I've never fully understood
<mpt> and it's not completely explained in the Zope book
<mpt> for <tal:foo content="something | default">bar</tal:foo>, if "something" doesn't evaluate, do I get "bar"?
<lifeless> mpt: in python that would be 'content = something or default'
<lifeless> mpt: or for more clarity, if something: content=something \n else content = defaut
<mpt> sure, I understand that bit (it's in the book)
<lifeless> ok. what do you mean by 'does not evaluate' then ?
<mpt> I mean what the book says by "if a path expression fails"
<lifeless> hmm, EJARGON. SteveA ?
* mpt should have just tried it and found that he guessed correctly
<mpt> "default" means the contents of the element
<mpt> so <tal:foo content="something | default" /> is an obscure way of saying <tal:foo condition="something" content="something" />
<lifeless> bar in your example
<BjornT> lifeless, mpt: it's not exactly the same as in python. in tal, if 'something' is defined to be None, 'something|default' will evaluate to None.
<mpt> There's not (yet) much use in trying to explain something to me by telling me the Python equivalent ;-)
<SteveA> mpt: foo | bar  is different from python's   foo or bar
<SteveA> it is also not the same as using tal:condition
<mpt> e.g., I'm not familiar with the precise behavior of python's foo or bar
<SteveA> although there is some cross-over in uses
<SteveA> rather than use analogies
<SteveA> i will explain to you what the | operator does in TALES path expressions
<mpt> nono, I've just worked it all out
<mpt> thanks though
<SteveA> really?
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> the summary for folks listening at home is...
<mpt> yes, half of it is in the book, the other half is in my experimental main-template.pt
<SteveA> the | operator is about catching "I cannot resolve this path" errors and dealing with them
<mpt> the summary is, try things yourself before interrupting people much smarter than you to ask them silly questions
<SteveA> so, you have a path expression such as foo/bar/baz in TALES
<SteveA> and if the machinery that resolves paths to objects cannot do so for 'foo/bar/baz'
<SteveA> then usually, it will raise an exception
<mpt> ... for instance, if there's no foo/bar ...
<SteveA> but, instead, you can use  |  to say
<SteveA> if the path cannot be resolved, then try this other thing instead
<mpt> yes.
<SteveA> often, you'll want to end up with  | default
<SteveA> or  | nothing
<SteveA> or  | string:hahayoulose
<mpt> oh, nothing
<mpt> that's better than default" />
<mpt> well, same result, but more obvious
<SteveA> better than string: too
<mpt> and probably a teeny bit faster
<SteveA> no, it is all slow ;-)
<jamesh> for example, the bit of the product-index.pt template that shows the project portlet could use "context/project/@@+portlet-details | nothing" rather than using tal:condition
<jamesh> and would work when project is None
<SteveA> the thing to watch out for is when you have foo/bar | nothing
<SteveA> or rather, when you have foo/bar | default
<SteveA> and you expect to get the default when bar is None
<SteveA> or some other false value
<SteveA> that won't happen though
<SteveA> because |  is only about recovering from path errors, not about logic operations
<purple_cow> i don't suppose anyone knows anything about https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/28851 ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28851 in rosetta "pot import failing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<purple_cow> it's getting really frustrating not being able to update anything :(
<mpt> purple_cow, ask carlos when he wakes up
* carlos is here already
* carlos reads the bug
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, I think I can implement a workaround until I fix it. at least, It should work for you.
<purple_cow> wonderful :)
<carlos> purple_cow: what's your product? xchat?
<carlos> purple_cow: what's your product? xchat-gnome?
<purple_cow> right
<purple_cow> the latter
<carlos> purple_cow: try it again
<carlos> it should work now
<purple_cow> no oops this time
<carlos> cool
<purple_cow> looks like it worked
<purple_cow> thanks a bunch!
<daf> mpt: yo
<mpt> hi daf
<daf> let's talk people and users
<mpt> ok
<mpt> so, we have
<mpt> (1) people who use Launchpad
<mpt> (2) people who've never used Launchpad
<mpt> (3) people who used Launchpad but want others to know that they don't use it any more
<daf> (3) people who've never used Launchpad but have Person objects representing them in the system
<mpt> your (3) is my (2), I think
<daf> *(4)
<daf> (2a), perhaps
<mpt> "so, we have" -> "there are Launchpad accounts for"
<daf> ah
<daf> ok
<mpt> (1) is fine
<daf> wait a second
<daf> you used the term "account" there
<mpt> yes...
<daf> Steve suggested (and I agree with him) that we only use the term "account" for Persons that have validated email addresses
<daf> i.e. Persons who are actively using Launchpad
<daf> person: somebody who may or may not be using Launchpad
<mpt> In that case, what would we use for the Launchpad entity representing someone who isn't?
<daf> account: somebody who is using Launchpad
<daf> user: somebody with an account who is currently logged in
<daf> is the proposed terminology
<daf> Person is used to represent both account-holders and non-account-holders
<mpt> That's straying a bit too far from the dictionary for my tastes
<daf> i.e. we could have a Person.has_account() method
<mpt> I am a person
<daf> you are
<mpt> whether or not I have a Launchpad account
<daf> agreed
<daf> maybe I'm getting distracted
<daf> the point is this:
<mpt> with your terminology, I might have two or more Launchpad "persons"
<mpt> if I haven't merged them yet
<daf> the UI should make a clear distinction between a Person who has an account, and a Person who doesn't
<lifeless> banks call account holders 'client's
<lifeless> or 'customer's
<mpt> As much as all our software development should be focused on helping people get laid, it would seem very strange to me to talk about merging persons
<daf> Launchpad users are not clients or customers -- that implies a financial relationship to my mind
<daf> well, we can talk about merging accounts
<mpt> right
<mpt> a single person may have multiple accounts, especially if they haven't started using Launchpad
<daf> the point is to make the developers and users to keep the distinction between the two types of person clear
<mpt> so Launchpad doesn't know the accounts refer to the same person
<daf> right
<mpt> ok
<daf> when somebody unexpectedly sees a page about them in Launchpad, it should absoltely not imply that they use Launchpad
<daf> in fact, it should say that they don't
<mpt> So for accounts that haven't been used, we need to make it clear that they haven't been used
<lifeless> are they two types of people
<lifeless> or are they people that have taken different actions ?
<daf> yes and no
<daf> a Person might have no account either
<daf> a) because they have taken no action to create an account (validating an email address)
<daf> or
<daf> b) they have deactivated their account because they've decided that Launchpad sucks
<daf> we don't support (b) currently
<daf> I think we should treat (a) and (b) equivalently
<daf> "This person does not currently use Launchpad."
<mpt> right
<lifeless> the fact you say that 'a person might have no account'
<lifeless> suggests to me that they are not different types of people
<lifeless> its not like 'man' and 'women' where its an innate property of the person to be that thing
<daf> I'm not sure I follow
<daf> it's a sort of "can log in" property of Person
<daf> it is changable
<daf> does that clarify it?
<lifeless> when you say 'type' I, and I suspect most programmer think of subclasses
<daf> ok, then perhaps we should avoid that term
<lifeless> things that change behaviour without changing the innate nature of an object are rarely 'type' related.
* mpt has nooooo idea what this discussion is about any more
<daf> I was using "type" in an informal English sort of way :)
<SteveA> mpt: 
<SteveA> mpt (1) people who use Launchpad
<SteveA> don't say "people" here
<SteveA> because there is confusion between Person (in our database) and person (a real breathing human)
<mpt> so, the database is using a confusing term
<SteveA> not really
<SteveA> it all depends on the context of a discussion
<mpt> (1) humans who use Launchpad
<SteveA> because this particular discussion crosses a number of contexts
<SteveA> we need to be very careful about the terms we use
<mpt> ...
<SteveA> but sure, you can sort all human beings into the following categories
<SteveA> ...
<mpt> the database might have two or more "Person" things for one real-life person
<mpt> therefore, bad term
<SteveA> another way to think of it is that the database represents real-life persons it knows about as Person records
<SteveA> but, the database is sometimes inaccurate
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/people/debzilla
<SteveA> right, we have teams too
<SteveA> but for the purposes of a discussion, you can consider that the database has Person records and Team records
<SteveA> the fact that we use the same table for both is an implementation trick
<mpt> ok, here's what I suggest
<mpt> we could discuss this for quite some time yet
<mpt> but at the moment it doesn't seem to be leading anywhere concrete
<mpt> so, daf, apart from making it clear that "Foo doesn't use Launchpad" on the person page and in their icon
<mpt> are there other specific things you think we should be doing?
<daf> we should support deactivating accounts
<SteveA> the terms i'd use (made up now) are: Person record, Person page, Team page, launchpad account, real person
<daf> we don't allow deleting Person records
<SteveA> so...
<SteveA> a real person who can log into launchpad has a launchpad account
<SteveA> the launchpad account links a real person with a Person record
<SteveA> on a Person page, we should state clearly whether that Person record is associated with a launchpad account, and thus a real person who can log into launchpad
<SteveA> we can say "this person has a launchpad account"
<SteveA> or "this person does not have a launchpad account"
<SteveA> we can provide a UI for real people to get a launchpad account
<SteveA> (we do already -- signing up)
<SteveA> we can provide a UI for real people who have launchpad accounts to delete their launchpad account
<mpt> daf, I know of one other site which has this "we know about this person, but they don't use the site" situation
<SteveA> as a further future thing, we can remove Person records from the database where that Person isn't linked to anything significant in the database
<daf> mpt: what is it?
<mpt> gah, it was working a moment ago
<mpt> http://www.43people.com/profile/view/104310
<mpt> (this is a site where you make lists of people you'd like to meet)
<daf> '(placeholder)'
<mpt> indeed
<SteveA> everything2
<SteveA> wikipedia, in a sense
<lifeless> linkedin I think
<mpt> When I'm logged in there's a link saying "Help us find the real John Kerry"
<mpt> So I can suggest a merge with an existing account
<mpt> or say "I'm the real John Kerry"
<SteveA> everything2 has a different namespace for users and persons in general
<SteveA> but they are both part of a larger namespace of articles (or "nodes")
<mpt> Does everything2 represent people in that namespace who have never used the site?
<SteveA> in what namespace?
<mpt> in the "users and persons in general" namespace
<daf> no
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> that's the "stuff" namespace
<SteveA> and you can certainly write a node about me
<daf> oh, right
<SteveA> even though i am not a user
<mpt> and then the real you can go and claim that account?
<mpt> Nothing like that happens on Wikipedia
<SteveA> no, because it is not an account
<SteveA> it is just some information about me
<daf> no, the concept of an article about you and you having an account are completely separate in e2
<mpt> same in Wikipedia
<SteveA> daf is right.  that's my point about separate namespaces
<daf> for instance: http://everything2.com/?node=Diane%20Duane
<SteveA> in launchpad, we have a single namespace
<daf> she has an e2 account
<SteveA> but we can choose to split the single namespace into two categories
<daf> (I was going to point to a friend of mine who has a Wikipedia article, but it got deleted after she suggested she wasn't notable enough)
<mpt> that actually looks like a bug in Wikipedia
<mpt> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=User:DafyddHarries&action=edit
<mpt> I can go ahead and create a page for an account that doesn't exist
<SteveA> so, anyway...
<SteveA> mpt and daf, do you agree with what i said earlier
<SteveA> about saying clearly whether someone has a launchpad account or not?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> we can also add an API for .hasLaunchpadAccount
<SteveA> to Person
<SteveA> and use this to choose whether to display things that make sense only when you have an account
<SteveA> like your status of signing the CoC
<mpt> I agree with all your feature ideas, though the terminology makes me go aaarggggh
<SteveA> mpt: which terminology would you like to replace?
<mpt> "account" with "uses Launchpad"
<mpt> and "Person" with "account"
<SteveA> i don't understand
<SteveA> can you say what you mean, but using more words?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> If I'm a Debian developer and Launchpad has sucked in data about me using two different e-mail addresses, and Launchpad doesn't know they're associated
<mpt> any English dictionary will agree they're not two Persons
<SteveA> so, are you proposing to use "account" for that?
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> i don't support that
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22claim%20this%20account%22
<SteveA> an account is something that someone owns
<SteveA> it is important that we do not have unclaimed accounts in launchpad
<SteveA> because that would be offensive to (for example) debian developers who do not support using launchpad
<SteveA> we would have an unclaimed account for them
<SteveA> sending someone a credit card that is made in their name ready to use
<mpt> I'm not strongly attached to the word account, but I am strongly attached to not using person for things that aren't
<SteveA> when they did not request it
<SteveA> if you are into conspriacy theories, we have a Launchpad "file" about people
<daf> mpt: Launchpad records information about humans that don't use Launchpad -- what else should we call them?
<SteveA> about some things they have done in the open source / free software world
<SteveA> when we show a distribution in launchpad
<SteveA> we don't say "A File on a Distribution"
<SteveA> we say "A Distribution"
<SteveA> it is assumed that launchpad does not actually have a distribution inside it
* ddaa has a file, a maildir actually, with all tomlord rants for the past 2-3 years
<SteveA> but that we are displaying data about it
<SteveA> so, it is also obvious that launchpad does not actually contain people 
<SteveA> and a Person page is not that person, but information about that person
<SteveA> (within the scope of what launchpad is for)
<mpt> we don't contain two records about the Ubuntu distribution
<mpt> if we did, that would be a bug
<SteveA> what kind of bug?
<SteveA> it would be a bug in the *use* of launchpad
<SteveA> not in launchpad itself
<mpt> right
<SteveA> launchpad can easily contain two equivalent products
<SteveA> two people register a product
<SteveA> and didn't check with each other first
<SteveA> and so, we may in the future need a way to merge products
* ddaa has fixed that situation like half a dozen times already
<mpt> daf, perhaps "profiles"
<SteveA> the same can happen with distros
<mpt> that's what 43people uses
<SteveA> but, distros are few
<SteveA> so the problem does not occur
<SteveA> people are many
<SteveA> so are products
<daf> mpt: yuck
<ddaa> Distros are few?????? http://lwn.net/Distributions/
<mpt> I also quite expect that we will have more non-human accounts like debzilla in future
<SteveA> the world of open source is made up of people, who organise themselves into teams, who write source code and documentation for products, which are packaged into source packages for use in distributions
<SteveA> take that sentence
<SteveA> and change the words
<SteveA> see if it still works
<SteveA> we should use "Person" in the launchpad UI
<SteveA> but when we're talking about adding or removing etc.
<SteveA> we should probably talk about Person records or Person profiles
<SteveA> but only there
<SteveA> most people just read launchpad, and maybe sign up for an account once
<SteveA> most real people, of course
<SteveA> so we can offer to "merge this person profile into your own"
<SteveA> but i would not want the main page of a person in launchpad to say "Profile of John Smith"
<SteveA> the word "profile" should be reserved for when you're logged in, about actions on person records
<SteveA> <end of transmission>
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> that's my opinoin
<SteveA> i'm open to discussion, and differing opinions
<daf> I agree about the use of the term "profile"
<daf> stub: yo
<ddaa> mpt: what do you think of ProductSeries?
<mpt> ddaa, as little as possible
<mpt> what do you mean exactly? :-)
* carlos -> bank
<carlos> see you later
<Kinnison> stub: ping
<daf> jamesh: ping
<cprov> morning, hackers
<daf> morning cprov 
<daf> I have an interesting oops for you
<daf> I can reproduce it
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-10/A38
<cprov> daf: let's go 
<daf> I'm guessing that you need to escape the contents of sourcepackagenametxt before interpolating it into the regex
<daf> lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/sourcepackage.py:74
<daf> aha, I have a test case
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevRx2l2.html
<cprov> daf: this method is 'the suck' ... already removed unused parts and it still making troubles. can you reproduce it locally 
<daf> I'll file a bug
<cprov> daf: good
<stub> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> stub: I may need your assistance to do some brain surgery on the publishing records
<Kinnison> stub: how long are you around for?
<stub> I'll be around for another 3 or 4 hours, on and off.
<Kinnison> Cool
<Kinnison> thanks
<Kinnison> Hopefully I won't need you
<Kinnison> we'll see :-)
<Kinnison> I should be able to do all this surgery as lucille
<daf> stub: I'd like to be able to use my changes in r3018
* Kinnison mumbles something about nasty messes
<daf> stub: rolling it out either on staging or production would be great
<daf> stub: are you in charge of staging again?
<stub> daf: eh?
<Kinnison> stub: Oh yeah, you have staging under your full control again and it'd be nice if drescher couldn't talk to asuka any more
<cprov> daf: do you mean we are having troubles with the 'xx++' within the regexp ?
<stub> Kinnison: ok. 
<Kinnison> stub: well, unless cprov wants to retain it
<Kinnison> cprov: ^^^?
<daf> cprov: y
<daf> 
<daf> er
<daf> cprov: exactly
* Kinnison hands daf some english fingers
<daf> cprov: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/31039
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31039 in soyuz "changelog linkification doesn't work properly for package names containing "+"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<cprov> daf: right, thx dude !
<daf> no worries
<daf> re.escape is what's needed, I think
<dholbach> Hello.
<dholbach> tango-icon-theme doesn't seem to exist as an upstream product - do I have to create it manually?
<daf> stub: so, I have a script that fetches information about bugs and displays it in ways that are useful to bug triage
<cprov> Kinnison: stub: I ok to loose staging ... would be nice if we can sync production easily/on-demand in mawson (dogfood) then I can do some tests there
<daf> stub: however, it currently can't get dup information
<daf> stub: r3018 fixes this
<cprov> stub: is that possible  and not so much distressing ?
<daf> stub: having r3018 either in production or staging would be useful
<daf> oh, I mean r3118
<daf> stub: any idea what might cause "ERROR: duplicate key violates unique constraint "sessiondata_key" INSERT INTO SessionPkgData"
<ddaa> hello again mpt
<daf> dholbach: what are you trying to do?
<ddaa> mpt: so, my issue is that I grew convinced that RCS import details should be moved out of ProducSeries.
<dholbach> daf: I wanted to create an upstream task for a bug, so the upstream bug could be monitored.
<daf> dholbach: aha, then yes, you will need to create the product
<dholbach> daf: right now I just assigned the upstream bug just to the ubuntu task.
<ddaa> Maybe a new RcsImport object. And that ProductSeries may be attached to a RcsImport or an existing branch.
* dholbach sighs under his breath. :)
<stub> daf: Bug in the session machinery - I'll be looking into soonish
<daf> stub: is there a bug filed?
<stub> daf: Dunno
<stub> Probably one of those oopses somewhere
<ddaa> mpt: I have a strong feeling that this "RCS imports in ProductSeries" is a case of "design by modelling the world".
<daf> stub: let's file one and worry about dups later
<ddaa> mpt: but it seems like I was unable to convince the other guys when I raised that topic on the launchpad mailing list.
<stub> daf: That patch will roll out to staging tomorrow
<ddaa> mpt: you here?
<daf> stub: ok, I can wait
<stub> Are you screen scraping? We can access the real database you realize.
<stub> We don't *have* to do things the hard way :-)
<daf> I have an API
<daf> of sorts
<daf> which Ubugtu is also using
<daf> I admit, it didn't occur to me to access the DB directly on mawson
<daf> it might have been easier in retrospect :)
<stub> Back in an hour - any last requests?
<daf> nope
<stub> cprov: Do you mean you would like to keep access to the staging database? If so, do you need the data preserved or can I start regularly resyncing it with production.
<daf> stub: a present: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31041
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31041 in launchpad "session machinery sometimes uses duplicate session package data keys" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> daf: if we access the database directly for launchpad bug triage, we're not helping launchpad be useful in general for bug triage
<daf> SteveA: if I'd written scrape.py to get information directly from the DB, would it have made a difference?
<daf> (aside from not having the text export API)
<cprov> stub: yes, you can start the resync, I meant, atm some point in the future I'd like to have a fresh production sync on mawson, to perform dangerous tests
<SteveA> you can release scrape.py to the distro team today, for example
<SteveA> or to anyone else
<daf> that's true
<stub> cprov: Ok.
<daf> it's easy to build new kinds of display on top of it
<daf> so it might be useful to give it to people
<cprov> stub: for example, could you do it today, then we can do the security upload tests during the weekend ?
<daf> (indeed, people can bzr branch sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/daf/public_html/bugs)
<daf> hmm, it would be nice to have a way to cross off items on the OOPS summaries
<daf> so that Diogo doesn't waste time looking at ones I already have
<daf> cprov: I'm looking at today's OOPS summary
<daf> cprov: there are lots of OOPSes from search bots
<daf> cprov: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops-summaries/2006-02-10.html
<daf> cprov: the top 3 exceptions there are all on build pages
<cprov> daf: do you mean related on soyuz searches ? yes, it was expected ... I'm reading
<daf> cprov: I'm not too worried about it, because it's only search bots and not users
<daf> cprov: but it would be nice to be able to convert these into 404s or something
<cprov> daf: ohh, there is a LOT !
<daf> yes :)
<daf> 224 + 36 + 24
<daf> in ~8 hours
<daf> SteveA: yesterday you said you'd tell me "later" about what you thought of what I'd done with "items from the last meeting" in the summary
<SteveA> daf: i'll look now
<SteveA> daf: i think the meeting summaries would be better most recent at the top, on MeetingAgenda
<daf> good idea
<ddaa> Somebody up for a quasi-trivial review?
<SteveA> daf: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DevelopmentMeeting20060202   reads very well
<SteveA> ddaa: ok, me
* ddaa looks for Kinnison's nopaste URL
<ddaa> found it
<daf> SteveA: great -- the main problem you mentioned before was distinguishing new MeetingAction itmes from old ones
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefnYVFv.html
<SteveA> daf: there was no problem like that in 20060202
<daf> SteveA: ok, then I'll stick to that format for this week's simmary
<SteveA> ddaa: that is a function defined inside a method's scope, right?
<ddaa> yes
<SteveA> but, the function doesn't use any of the names available in the method's closure
<ddaa> as you can see, it's just a helper for sort
<SteveA> so, rather than define the function on each call to the method
<SteveA> define the function as a staticmethod perhaps
<ddaa> does not matter, the method is called only once per page
<SteveA> it is confusing
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> will make it staticmethod if such is your pleasure
* ddaa does not find that confusing and likes the better code locality
<SteveA> display_order looks like it could apply to other things
<ddaa> such as?
<SteveA> so maybe that should be at the class level too
<SteveA> i don't know
<SteveA> but, i expect you'd want to have things displayed in that order, and not another variation
<ddaa> which class... not in Branch obviously, not in BranchView either because we are in BranchTargetView (which is a gross hack IMO, but sabdfl liked it that way).
<SteveA> the reason that functions defined within methods are often confusing is that it isn't clear whether names in the encompassing namespace will be used inside that function
<SteveA> whereas, as a separate function, the dependencies are clearer
<SteveA> BranchView is okay
<SteveA> or BranchTargetView
<SteveA> either works
<SteveA> i think it would end up in BranchView, and be imported into BranchTargetView, if it were in fact used widely
* ddaa makes the staticmethod category_display_order
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> Right, I'lll remember that, at the moment that would be needless indirection
<SteveA> ok
<mantas_> Hi all
<SteveA> labas mantai
<salgado> Kinnison, I think I need to add a pocket attribute to MirrorDistroReleaseSource, like we have on MirrorDistroArchRelease. do you have any objection?
<Kinnison> Nope, sounds right
<Kinnison> stub: I managed the surgery without needing DBA powahs I think, I'm just verifying now
<SteveA> carlos: thanks for looking at the OOPS report and mailing the list about the rosetta ones, and their status.
<carlos> np
<mantas_> Someone could tell me what is pulse type at http://lauchpad.net/distros/baltix/+newmirror ?
<mantas_> SteveA, labas
<stub> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> mantas_: use "pull" unless you have a reason to use otherwise
<daf> Kinnison: should the page say so?
<Kinnison> daf: I think salgado is still working on all the mirror stuff
<Kinnison> salgado: are you changing the UI at all?
<mantas_> Kinnison, hehe, could you tell me what could be the reasons to specify push there ?
<Kinnison> mantas_: if launchpad was managing your archive then it could in theory push changes to the mirror
<Kinnison> mantas_: this is not yet well defined
<mantas_> Kinnison, thanks for info, maybe this info could be at http://lauchpad.net/distros/baltix/+newmirror ?
<Kinnison> mantas_: Again, salgado is working on the mirror stuff right now so I suggest you ask him :-)
<mantas_> salgado, hi, are you alive ?
<mantas_> Btw, what is Pulse Source ?
<carlos> cprov: hi, did you solved your testing problems?
<Kinnison> mantas_: again, I think this isn't well defined. It's probably not worth your while trying to register mirrors with launchpad until we announce that it's ready
<daf> was this page created before our code review process?
<salgado> hi guys, I was just discussing some issues on the MirrorManagement spec with cprov
<daf> (I suspect that we wouldn't get away with adding useless pages nowadays)
<salgado> yes, the UI changed a bit in the branch I'm working on right now
<salgado> daf, what page is that?
<SteveA> mpt: in the oops summary page stylesheet, can we get rid of bullet points except in the TOC?
<daf> ddaa: what's keeping your testsuite-lobotomy branch from being merged
<daf> salgado: +newmirror
<ddaa> daf: bzr bug in pqm AFAICT, it's in spiv's hands now
<ddaa> daf: initially, the problem was a 64bit compatilibyt problem in buildbot that caused the merge failure
<daf> fun!
<ddaa> (which obviously I did not catch here)
<ddaa> mh, I think I did not mention the burning hate I have for buildbot today
<daf> don't bottle up your feelings
<ddaa> So, my hate for buildbot burns of flame so bright and hot that it eclipses my screen and cooks my pizzas
<ddaa> it's kinda handy for the pizza, though
<salgado> daf, why is it useless?
<salgado> is it broken?
<daf> 12:22:18 <Kinnison> mantas_: again, I think this isn't well defined. It's
<daf>                     probably not worth your while trying to register mirrors
<daf>                     with launchpad until we announce that it's ready
<salgado> well, the only thing we're not doing right now is to check what content is mirrored and how updated a mirror is
<salgado> but even so, if you register a mirror now, it won't be a problem when we start doing these checks
<SteveA> daf: mpool isn't expected to be at all launchpad meetings (for the summaries)
<salgado> mantas_, ^
<daf> SteveA: noted
<Kinnison> salgado: My concern is that if we let people register mirrors now, we may have to change the content model before we can release and it might get confusing
<Kinnison> salgado: if you think this isn't going to happen then I'll shut up and let people carry on :-)
<SteveA> daf:  "Jordi to send spreadsheet to Steve" is missing the MeetingAction tag
<salgado> Kinnison, the content model will change, and I'll have to write the migration scripts anyway, so I don't see a reason for telling people to not use it yet
<daf> SteveA: summary and MeetingAgenda updated
<SteveA> thanks
<Kinnison> salgado: fair enough
<Kinnison> mantas_: just ignore me :-)
<daf> cprov: how are you getting on with my soyuz-ui branch?
<cprov> daf: merged and maintained, no action from the reviewers yet. I propably need to resend the review request email, will do it later today
<daf> cprov: cool
* cprov nods
<kiko> ahoy
<Kinnison> ahoyhoy kiko
<kiko> what's going on here?
<daf> it wasn't me
* Kinnison skulks in a corner kicking his heels
<SteveA> kiko: the oops stuff is looking pretty smooth now.  start here:  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/oops.py
* Kinnison points lackadaisically at salgado and says "please miss, he was *working*"
<SteveA> click on a bug.
<SteveA> click on an OOPS code in that bug
<daf> 1 fixed, 2 in progress, 18 other
<SteveA> matsubara, daf: you're doing a great job
<daf> thanks Steve
<kiko> nice!
<matsubara> SteveA: thanks.
<carlos> The bugs that are duplicates can be closed with 'Rejected' status, right?
<daf> shortly, they'll have a special Duplicate stauts, I think
<daf> I wouldn't bother changing the status of a dup
<daf> unless you have some particular reason
<kiko> carlos, daf's right
<carlos> ok
<kiko> daf, I saw that bug report on Oprah yesterday and she was full of big words to describe it!
<carlos> daf: #3176 is closed and would be interesting to close all the duplicates we got
<carlos> but we can wait ;-)
<daf> announcing: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/wishlist.py
<mantas_> salgado, Kinnison: so, when I'm registering new mirror then in Pulse Source I should write URL of primary download location ?
<carlos> daf: how often are those pages updated?
<daf> carlos: constantly
<kiko> Pulse Source? 
* kiko scratches head
<mantas_> kiko, yes
<kiko> does that term make any sense to you?
<carlos> daf: then you have a bug on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/oops.py
<mantas_> kiko, I don't know, but there is such entry - look at http://lauchpad.net/distros/baltix/+newmirror ?
<carlos> daf: #3176 has the 'fix committed' status since yesterday
<mantas_> and I don't know what I should write there
<carlos> but your page has the old status
<daf> carlos: that's right :)
<daf> carlos: the page includes fixed bugs
<kiko> mantas_, actually, lauchpad.net is something completely different. :)
<kiko> daf, can you <strike> fixed bugs?
<kiko> or non-open bugs
<carlos> daf: I'm talking about colors ;-)
<carlos> it should be black instead of yellow
<mantas_> kiko, ?
<kiko> mpt, salgado: can you please review the terminology on http://lauchpad.net/distros/baltix/+newmirror -- this pulse stuff is crazy
<daf> carlos: you mean "fix released"?
<kiko> mantas_, unfortunately I have no clue what it means. I suspect cprov and Kinnison might.
<carlos> daf: right, sorry, I gave you the wrong status....
<carlos> :-P
<mantas_> kiko, :)
<carlos> daf: it's on 'fix released' status since yesterday
<daf> carlos: oh, right, it's pointed at staging
<salgado> kiko, that pulse stuff thing needs to be documented in the spec. I added a question there but the answer was that it doesn't need to be documented
<kiko> salgado, the pulse thing probably needs to be reworded
<cprov> mantas_: basically pulse and probe are no working yet, but pulse is aim to be the mirror trigger url/method, which isn't yet well defined
<kiko> or some text added telling me what the hell it is :)
<salgado> yes, but in order to do that I need to know what it is. that's not clear in the spec
<cprov> salgado: remove it from the UI for a while, so but don't get confused
<mantas_> cprov: so, when I'm registering new mirror then Pulse Source I should leave empty now ?
<cprov> mantas_: yes, leave it blank, the form should pass 
<cprov> salgado: ^^^
<cprov> salgado: or not ? don't remember if it is required.
<salgado> it's required if you specify Pulse as the mirror type
<cprov> salgado: you mean Pulse Type as 'Pull' or what ?
<salgado> yes, that's what I meant. sorry
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Allow admins and rosetta experts remove entries from the translation import queue. + tests (r3120: Carlos Perell Marn)
<mantas_> but Kinnison told me, that I should use pulse type "pull"
<cprov> salgado: it's ok, so mantas_ should add his mirror as 'push' for a while, correct ?
<Kinnison> mantas_: You need to ignore everything I've said and go with what people are telling you now. I was mistaken when I was trying to help you :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: no regret, the just-landed stuff still obscure, we can fix it improving form comments and maybe hidding some unused fields 
<Kinnison> form comments would be helpful :-)
<Kinnison> even for me :-)
<kiko> particularly for me
* Kinnison prods at this test more
<Kinnison> pass damn you
<ddaa> lifeless: you mentioned the sftp server required changes to the supermirror-pull-list.txt
<ddaa> lifeless: can you quickly fill me up on that?
<mantas_> Kinnison, cprov, salgado: thank you for info ;)
<cprov> mantas_: you're welcome 
<daf> ddaa: the verb is "fill ... in", not "fill ... up" :)
<mantas_> cprov, you too ;)
<ddaa> lifeless: can you quickly fill me in on that?
<lifeless> ddaa: see the diff of spivs branch
<ddaa> url?
<cogumbreiro> is it possible to integrate the (gnome) bugzilla with malone?
<lifeless> ddaa: pending reviews should have it
* ddaa looks
<ddaa> actually, it's on the page, but it does not have a diff yet :(
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<cogumbreiro> what's the difference between a product and a project?
<dholbach> People seem to want a slideshow-enabled wikipage for Malone. :-)
<cogumbreiro> is rhythmbox a product or a project?
<kiko> product
<dholbach> malone bug 31034
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31034 in tango-icon-theme "evolution shows wrong trash icon" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31034
<kiko> daf, what happened to some of the bugs that just disappeared from the oops bugs page?
<daf> kiko: just a second
<mantas_> btw, when I will have permissions to register Baltix releases through http://lauchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addrelease ?
<kiko> mantas_, not in the short term, but if you email launchpad-users I could do it for you
<kiko> mantas_, however, I would like to know with carlos if that's safe -- carlos, do we currently do translation processing only for ubuntu?
<daf> kiko: it's because I've temporarily pointed the script at staging
<daf> kiko: I will point it back at production shortly
<carlos> kiko: only for Ubuntu? no, Ubuntu and upstream
<kiko> carlos, but not for other distros?
<carlos> kiko: or are you talking about 'automatic' imports?
<kiko> right
<carlos> only for Ubuntu
<kiko> I'm talking about the impact of adding a distrorelease for baltix, another distro.
<kiko> carlos, okay, thanks.
<carlos> kiko: well, if launchpad build the packages and use the same system Ubuntu uses... it shouldn't be a problem
<carlos> (talking about pkgstriptranslations)
<mantas_> baltix uses same packages like ubuntu, just some packages are backported from Ubuntu unstable and very few are from other, not ubuntu sources
<Lathiat> ok can i search for the biild log for a package somehow?
<Lathiat> tryign to find dapper/ctsims last upload
<Lathiat> *build log
<carlos> mantas_: but you build it by hand, right?
<mantas_> carlos, yes, very few are builded manually, with dpkg-buildpackage - I have no other way, because I have no automatic build system :(
* BjornT_ heads out for a couple of hours
<kiko> carlos, can you tell me about bug 2036?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2036 in rosetta "DistroRelease language page should show *all* templates" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2036
<carlos> kiko: what do you want to know about it?
<carlos> kiko: it has two problems;
<carlos> 1.- Current content/approach is a big performance problem
<carlos> 2.- It lacks entries due a bad SQL query that misses things
<kiko> carlos, can you fix #2 in the short term?
<kiko> would it take long?
<carlos> kiko: I don't think it should take too long
<carlos> but that page is still useless because #1
<carlos> it fails to often
<carlos> I could take a look on improve the performance with current approach at the same time
<kiko> carlos, if you fix #2 I can look into the performance of the page. can you give me a URL?
<kiko> or an oops
<carlos> kiko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/pt_BR
<kiko> thank you
<carlos> you are welcome
* kiko hopes it times out
<kiko> bummer man
<kiko> it didn't :)
<kiko> carlos, didn't we solve the do-not-use template problem?
<carlos> kiko: not yet, we need to implement a way to remove the templates to stop using them
<carlos> kiko: we are not creating new ones
<carlos> that's the only thing done
<carlos> but the old ones need to be handled
* carlos goes to have lunch (this time is true...)
<carlos> later
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/29182 (Can't (r3121: Brad Bollenbach)
<jbailey> Is there any sort of aliasing system for searches in launchpad?  Like, if I search for "powerpc" will it also search "ppc" ?
<kiko> jbailey, no, there is not.
<jbailey> kiko: Thanks.
<dholbach> bradb, BjornT_: ping
<salgado> in a few minutes
<salgado> oops
<bradb> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> bradb, BjornT_: can I forward you two mails of a bug report, I received, which don't contain the information that is displayed on the web? (malone bug 30648) - it's fishy too, that there are just two of them, but it might be a spam-filtering/whatever issue as well
<bradb> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> bradb: done, thanks.
<dholbach> bradb: forget it... it seems that I just received the two empty ones, which are on the web also... sorry for the noise
<bradb> ok, no worries
<dholbach> bradb: I just checked https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/desktop-bugs/2006-February/thread.html - just the two empty mails were sent
<dholbach> bradb: so it was not a spam filter issue, but some kind of problem with launchpad
<dholbach> (search for "no run" :))
<ddaa> Wow! The gimp baz2bzr ETA is decreasing!
<ddaa> about time, after running for ten days... about one more week left
<bradb> dholbach: Thanks. I'll open a bug about this.
<dholbach> bradb: merci beaucoup
<bradb> bienvenue
<dholbach> bradb: there seem to be entries missing in the bug activity log as well.
<dholbach> (supposing that additional comments should be logged)
<bradb> Comments don't get logged atm.
<dholbach> Ah, right.
<bradb> dholbach: bug 31059 for the emptiness
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31059 in malone "Empty comments and empty emails generated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31059
<LarstiQ> ddaa: is gimp the worst?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> there are couple of other conversions outstanding for various reasons, but gimp is the bigger and meaner.
<ddaa> * biggest and meanest
<ddaa> It's a bit annoying when after two days the ETA is 140 hours, and it's still the same 5 days laters...
<daf> bug in the ETA code?
<ddaa> bug in baz replay and old bzr commit code methink
<ddaa> the ETA code is really trivial
<Kinnison> should just report '1GE' when over 24 hours 
<ddaa> GE?
<Kinnison> geological era
<ddaa> it's useful to know that something is likely to finish within a week
<ddaa> at least, for my use case... admittedly, not all that common...
<ddaa> though admittedly... you could s/hour/too long/ and s/day/too frickin' long/ if you want a "humane" use interface :)
<Kinnison> kiko: I have code in my branch for -updates and some better -security behaviour following the last attempts
<Kinnison> kiko: Along with (wait for it) comprehensive tests
<Kinnison> kiko: once cprov gets back we'll look at rolling this out to ftpmaster
* Kinnison goes for lunch, only 3h late
<kiko> cool Kinnison 
* Kinnison gives up on lunch
<Kinnison> nothing I fancy
<kiko> !
<Kinnison> kiko: I'll get on with the chroots for the -updates pockets
<kiko> okay, cool
<kiko> did you manage to see what happened to scott's uploads?
<Kinnison> urgh no, not yet
<Kinnison> I have an idea
<Kinnison> but I need to verify it
<kiko> okay.
<Kinnison> I *think* he uploaded it twice inside the same five minutes
<Kinnison> which might confuse process-upload
<Kinnison> it's harmless but irritating
<kiko> indeed.
<Kinnison> chroots first, then I'll investigate that one
<Keybuk> yeah, I uploaded the same source twice
<Keybuk> with different diff.gz
* Kinnison has no idea which one will have won
<Keybuk> it was the fact it seemed to get processed twice that was confusing
<Kinnison> each upload is independant in the new world order
<Kinnison> utterly independant
<Keybuk> surely they're at least sorted by time, so the later one wins?
<Kinnison> that's probable
<Kinnison> which one won?
<Kinnison> I'll admit I never catalogued the behavioural modes when faced with developers doing odd things
<Keybuk> it looks like the later one did, based on the diff.gz-in-the-archive
<bradb> salgado-lunch: Did you ask stub to cherry pick the patch that added "_table = BinaryAndSourcePackageName"? It would fix a rather nasty bug on the filebug page, but I can't figure out which revno that fix went in on.
<Kinnison> cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fixes https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/31005 (ValueError on bugtask traversal) r=kiko (r3122: Diogo Matsubara)
<daf> matsubara-lunch: first merge to RF? :)
<kiko> could be :)
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> not sure this is the right place to report
<raphink> the UserPreferences in the Ubuntu wiki don't work
<raphink> validating the form doesn't update the data
<raphink> tried on konqueror & firefox, on various ubuntu boxes
<raphink> if anyone can confirm : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<daf> is this bug #3987?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3987 in launchpad "Launchpad wiki UserPreferences causes mismatched passwords" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3987
<daf> elmo: ping
<raphink> hmm seems so saf
<raphink> daf
<raphink> yes that's it
<daf> I'll try and find out what happened to Andrew's fix
<raphink> I've updated the bug daf 
<daf> thanks
<matsubara> daf: yes
<daf> matsubara: congratulations
<matsubara> daf: thanks :)
* bradb & # lunch
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix a bug from the Launchpad Errors report that was causing (r3123: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko> daf, can't you fix dilys?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix a bug from the Launchpad Errors report that was causing (r3123: Brad Bollenbach)
<daf> hmm
<kiko> bradb?
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<kiko> salgado, SteveA's off for the afternoon. how may I help you?
<kiko> bradbeeeeeee?
<salgado> kiko, I need to test the mirror prober, and for that I think I need some zope magic to make all http requests on a path under, let's say, /foo/ to return a 200 OK
* dredg wonders offhand how he can get some accounts cleaned up...
<kiko> salgado, just build something on apache at async.
<kiko> dredg, tell me about your problems
<dredg> kiko: on launchpad my wiki url points to NiallSheridan3. When i try to change it to 'NiallSheridan' I get told that "The Ubuntu WikiName NiallSheridan is already registered by Niall Sheridan."
<dredg> looks like a merge of some things created a dupe somewhere
<salgado> kiko, I need to make proper doctests/unittests for it. for manual testing I don't need anything
<kiko> dredg, so you merged an account but the old wiki name is still taken?
<SteveA> salgado: use zeca
<kiko> or is the problem that you have yet another unmerged account
<SteveA> salgado: talk to celso about how he did it
<salgado> SteveA, cool, I'll do it. thanks :)
<dredg> kiko: i'm not sure. i created the NiallSheridan wiki page a long time ago, and created a launchpad account sometime afterwards. this was before the wiki was changed to moin
<kiko> let's do some investigating.
<ddaa> when pqm works well, it's pretty nice to use it as a test runner
<dredg> kiko: my best guess is that launchpad thinks there is a few of me based on email address or something. it's hard to tell :)
<ddaa> write quick patch, send to pqm, fix test, rinse, repeat
<kiko> dredg, that is definitely possible. care to /msg me your name and candidate email addresses?
<ddaa> SteveA: if you want some reading,  I sent you the draft for the bzr publishing section, that I've been writing most of yesterday and today
<SteveA> ddaa: nice.  i'll read it tomorrow.
<kiko> bradbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ddaa> SteveA: -ENOWEEKEND?
* SteveA reminds everyone about the sysadmin work happening tomorrow
<SteveA> ddaa: i arranged with kiko to switch this afternoon for saturday afternoon
<kiko> yes, today is officially saturday from now on, and tomorrow will be friday.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix a bug from the Launchpad Errors report that was causing OOPS-40A169 (r3123: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko> mdz_?
<ddaa> SteveA: there's also some open issues in the signing draft I sent yesterday
<daf> kiko: better?
<kiko> daf, thanks :)
<ddaa> okay, da next one is how to do new imports... in particular howzdat gonna work for non-main branches...
<ddaa> man, writing implementation specs is hard work
<mdz> kiko: laptop testing
<daf> bradb: does 40A169 have a bug?
<kiko> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-10/C400
<kiko> salgado, fixed?
<salgado> kiko, yes, already in rocketfuel
<dholbach> have a nice weekend
<kiko> thanks salgado 
<ddaa> shit, the movie I wanted to see is four months old...
<ddaa> that's an annoyingly long lapse...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug # 31039, properly escaping source names before using regexp replace in changelog linkification, added new sampledata and tests for sourcepackage view classes (r3124: Celso Providelo)
<kiko> cool
<kiko> go cprov go
<bradb> daf: Not that I know of. If it did, I would have mentioned it in the merge summary.
<bradb> Just trying to knock off Malone problems appearing in the error reports.
<ddaa> bye guys, going for a movie, I'll be back for one one after that (in about three hours)
<kiko> bradb, I need to talk to you
<bradb> kiko: sure
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  change ordering of categories in branch listings (r3125: David Allouche)
* carlos -> out 
<carlos> see you on Monday!
<kiko> bradb, can I assign bug 29174 to matsubara?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29174 in malone "Distribution CVE report assumes bugtask.sourcepackagename != None" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29174
<kiko> say yes
<bradb> i was already working on it, hence In Progress.
<kiko> ok
<kiko> then I won't
<kiko> but I would prefer you didn't spend time on trivialities if that bug is indeed trivial
<bradb> it's trivial. i pass these types of bug on in future
<bradb> kiko: Skype should be ready now
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> What's your skype username?
<kiko> kiko-async
* bradb tries calling
<bradb> "Failed: Misc error". How Launchpadesque!
<kiko> failed, Reason unknown
<kiko> I think your skype is bustage
<bradb> I've used it with SteveA a few times
<kiko> I'll call you
<LarstiQ> bradb: shouldn't that be a Mic error?
<Kinnison> ciau all
<matsubara>  um mtodo como esse no precisa ter docstring?
<matsubara> hmm
<mdke> Kinnison, was that a "hi" ciao, or a "bye" ciao?
<AlinuxOS> mdke, It's the same
<mdke> AlinuxOS, i want to know if he's gone or not
<AlinuxOS> It deppends if you live or you meet :)
<mdke> i know what "ciao" means >_<
<mdke> if he's gone, does anyone else know if the breezy-updates thing is sorted out yet?
<AlinuxOS> mdke, think that he is gone :)
<AlinuxOS> people is there some alternatives to launchpad ?
<mdke> AlinuxOS, for what?
<AlinuxOS> for translating
<AlinuxOS> on line
<mdke> boh
<SteveA> bradb, kiko: echo123 in skype to test
<kiko> SteveA, skype SUCKS :)
<kiko> SteveA, so, do you have time for a quick phone call?
<kiko> I want to talk to you about something
<AlinuxOS> kiko, Ekiga rules then :)
<kiko> heh
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/29174 (Distribution CVE report assumes bugtask.sourcepackagename != None) (r3126: Brad Bollenbach)
* bradb heads off, later all
<LarstiQ> lp +branch reports that branches are scanned at least daily, am I right this is currently not true?
<LarstiQ> eek!
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/products/0.39 and https://launchpad.net/products/0.38
<SteveA> kiko: in the next 5 minutes, yes
<ddaa> LarstiQ: that's currently true as far as I know, but I have seen less error report from the branch puller script lately...
<ddaa> one issue at the moment is that there is no reporting about when the last pull occured, whether it succeeded, and so on
<ddaa> so you cannot really tell whether there is a problem and where it lies
<LarstiQ> right
<ddaa> I believe jamesh is going to work on that pretty soon, since lifeless consider that lack of reporting will cause a degradation in service to rcs imports, and I have not yet found something more urgent for jamesh to do
<ddaa> though I have an error reporting system (not error visible) of my own I'd need him to help on soon
<kiko> LarstiQ, could you report that to launchpad-users? I can get stub to clean it up on monday..
* LarstiQ checks to see how high traffic launchpad-users is
<ddaa> quite low traffic ATM, it as not really taken off yet
<LarstiQ> I'll subscribe then
<ddaa> kiko: do we have a gmane feed for launchpad users btw?
<kiko> probably not yet ddaa 
<ddaa> mh... I guess I should suggest that to stub, since anyway the gmane folks end up asking the list admin.
<kiko> you might propose to gmane and then tell stub to accept?
<LarstiQ> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users claims kiko also has a hand in it
<kiko> oh my god
<kiko> so it is :)
<lifeless> ddaa: jamesh is already working on it
<ddaa> LarstiQ: bad boy, you scared him away!
<ddaa> lifeless: good to hear
<LarstiQ> ddaa: ah well, you'll have to wait till monday then
<ddaa> I do not have a direct stake, since as a devel I have to be subscribed to the users mailing list as well.
<ddaa> it's just that I came to be quite fond of gmane, news client have decades of experience in lurking technology
* LarstiQ lurks with pipermail mostly
* LarstiQ goes sleep before the subscription mail has arrived, will do tomorrow
#launchpad 2006-02-16
<andrewski> hello.  i'm trying to report a bug for ubuntu, but i'm not sure which package it should go under, and clicking on "choose package" gives me an error.  (i already reported a bug on that.)  does anyone know the generic package name to file bugs under?
<purserj> Umm, I'm sure its a known problem but for the last couple of days when I've gone to file a bug and hit the Choose link it returns an error
<sivang> morning all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  add incoming email interface to the support tracker, making it possible to add comments via email. (r3127: Bjorn Tillenius)
<sivang> wohoo BjornT_ 
<sivang> BjornT_: can it now send email notification to team's MLs when a new support request is filed?
<BjornT_> sivang: not yet, but it will be possible soon.
<sivang> BjornT_: so for now, only incoming email interface. kool
<BjornT_> sivang: actually, there is outgoing email as well, but the notification is sent only to subscribers. so the only thing left is to add so that teams can be automatically subscribed to new tickets, just as is done for bugs.
<sivang> BjornT_: ah, I see. so it's almost finished. That is problably something stub has to add in the DB?
<BjornT_> sivang: no, it's something i have to add UI for :), well there are some db changes as well involved, but stub only has to approve the db-patch.
<sivang> BjornT_: okay, thanks for the elaboration :)
<ulinskie> hello got a problem
<ulinskie> hello can anybody help me regarding the changing the theme in the wiki thru UserPreferences, mine always says password does not match even if it is already correct
<ulinskie> I have already reset the password and did it again but still failure with my attempt
<ulinskie> did I miss any step along the way?
<mdke> ulinskie, does your browser remember the password and insert it automatically for the UserPreferences page?
<mdke> if so, delete that and tell it not to
<ulinskie> yes it does.. but I already cleared the password settingin firefox
<mdke> and it still happens?
<mdke> if you tell firefox not to insert the password, it should be ok
<ulinskie> hmm did that but still not working
<mdke> odd
<mdke> perhaps one of the LP admins can check your password, if there is one around
<ulinskie> mdke, yeah, I've been trying this for 3 weeks now
<BjornT_> ulinskie: did you enter your password in the password field?
<ulinskie> I am thinking of creating another account in lp just to check out if the problem works only in my account
<ulinskie> BjornT_, yes sir
<mdke> ulinskie, try clearing all your cookies/cache/saved passwords (or using a different browser)
<ulinskie> mdke, I did that too and even used IE 
<mdke> gosh that is a drastic measure
<mdke> ok, must be a LP problem I guess
<BjornT_> ulinskie: ok, don't do that ;) you should leave the password field empty, it's a known bug.
<ulinskie> BjornT_, oic..
<ulinskie> BjornT_, have there been other cases like this?
<BjornT_> ulinskie: yes, you're not the first one. bug 3987 is about this problem.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3987 in launchpad "Launchpad wiki UserPreferences causes mismatched passwords" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3987
<ulinskie> Ubugtu, thanks
<jsgotangco> its a bot :)
<ulinskie> jsgotangco, hehe... 
<mdke> oh nice catch
<ulinskie> thanks
<ulinskie> gtg
<rob> hi, something odd is going on with my launchpad accound
<rob> I had it all set up, I've signed the Code of Conduct, am a ubuntero etc, but none of it is showing up
<rob> I wonder if I have more then one account?
<rob> hmm looks like I do
<rob> for some odd reason I also have one for my @ubuntu.com email address
<rob> and its all messed up
<BjornT_> rob: you can merge the two accounts
<rob> how?
<BjornT_> rob: log in with the account you want to keep, then go to https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge and follow the instructions.
<rob> hmm, some error in the search page
<rob> OOPS-42B357
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/42B357
<rob> ?
<BjornT_> rob: hmm, your search probably timed out. enter the email address directly and see if that works.
<rob> OOPS-42D403
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/42D403
<rob> I got that one when adding the email address for the other account
<rob> does that thing above mean thats its been reported already?
<BjornT_> hmm, the one to talk to is salgado. matsubara, do you know if salgado is coming in today?
<matsubara> BjornT_: no, he's not coming
<BjornT_> rob: if you're referring to what Ubugtu says, it's just a way for us to easily get a more detailed report of the error. although, i think this has been reported before.
<rob> I thought that might be the case, I'll hold off reporting it in that case
<kiko> good morning 
<kiko> mdz, still up?
<matsubara> BjornT_: Is it possible to mark a dupe using the malone email interface?
<matsubara> kiko: morning
<matsubara> kiko: can I reject bug 31138?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31138 in malone "Apply Ubuntu Scheme to Launchpad.net" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31138
<kiko> matsubara, well, even brown would be better than blue..
<matsubara> isn't launchpad supposed to be distribution agnostic?
<kiko> indeed it is
<matsubara> kiko: applying ubuntu scheme to launchpad would reinforce the idea that launchpad is a ubuntu thing.
<matsubara> s/ubuntu/ubuntu only/
<kiko> maybe. 
<kiko> I don't think it is worth rejecting off the bat yet
<matsubara> kiko: ok, I'll confirm, change it to launchpad wishlist and assign to mpt then. He'll know how to properly answer. what do you think?
<kiko> sounds good
<BjornT_> matsubara: no, it's not possible to mark dupes using the email interface yet. it will be possible in the future, though, just have to find time to do it. or you want it badly, feel free to take on bug 5190 :)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5190 in malone "Malone Email UI Should Support "duplicate" Command" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5190
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> has anyone ever noticed how many queries we issue here:
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-09/A547
<kiko> -- ?
<kiko> SteveA, you should take a look at that.
* kiko boggles
<sivang> hi people, kiko  matsubara 
<kiko> hey sivang 
<matsubara> hi sivang 
<Martolod> hello everybody !
<Martolod> is there an admin here ?
<SteveA> BjornT_: hi
<kiko> hey Martolod -- what's up?
<kiko> hey steve
<BjornT_> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> BjornT_: about mark's query, what are we doing about allowing people to file bugs via email without being gpg signed?
<SteveA> kiko: what do you think?
<SteveA> I think we should allow that, and I'd like to be able to tell mark that it is underway.  But I want to hear what you think first.
<kiko> I don't know
<kiko> and I honestly don't care very much
<kiko> I think we have larger fish to fry
<kiko> if you think it should be allowed, go for it
<kiko> if we get spammed or impersonation occurs we can reconsider
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> BjornT_: your opinion?
<SteveMyers-Debug> morning guys/gals
<BjornT_> kiko: yes, i reply to kiko's mail saying that we should allow it.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i'll reply to you and mark
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> mark mailbombed us overnight
* BjornT_ heads out for a while
<Martolod> kiko, hello
<Martolod> kiko, i would like to create a "Breton team translation" in the gnome translation project
<kiko> Martolod, you should talk to carlos or jordi, or use the rosetta-users mailing list.
<Martolod> here : https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/gnome-translation-project/
<Martolod> ok
<Martolod> Are you here jordi ?
<kiko> probably not -- the mailing list is your surest bet during the weekend, Martolod 
<Martolod> kiko, it's not urgent ;)
<kiko> that's okay -- but if you don't email, it will probably NEVER get done :)
<SteveMyers-Debug> anyone got an idea on how long it takes to build the deb debug for the linux kernel ?
<kiko> SteveMyers-Debug, build the deb debug?
<Martolod> kiko, i will do it
<SteveMyers-Debug> deb_build for debugging the program
<SteveMyers-Debug> sorry just woke up
<kiko> SteveMyers-Debug, sounds like a #ubuntu-devel problem :)
<SteveMyers-Debug> hehe
<SteveMyers-Debug> I'm debugging it, but it's going longer than I expected
<SteveMyers-Debug> thanks for the channel kiko
<andrewski_> i'm trying to sign the ubuntu code of conduct, but i'm getting an error: "str: no public key."  i followed the instructions on setting that up on the ubuntu wiki; does anyone have ideas what i missed?  (i can paste the output of gpg --clearsign if that would help.)
<kiko> andrewski_, has your public key been pushed to a keyserver?
<kiko> andrewski_, if so, has it been recently altered and then repushed?
<kiko> if so, has it been recently pushed?
<kiko> if not, could you push it, wait 30 minutes, and retry?
<andrewski_> kiko: hmm, good question.  i did push it to the ubuntu keyserver, but i just noticed that 'gpg --fingerprint' prints two public keys, so maybe that's it?
<andrewski_> (i have no idea how two got there.)
<kiko> what is your key id?
<andrewski_> that's the 8 digit one?
<kiko> that should suffice
<andrewski_> one is C562D424, the other 84AE0EC0.
<kiko> andrewski_, the first one is not in they keyservers
<kiko> the second one is
<kiko> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x84AE0EC0
<kiko> andrewski_, is 931E 54F7 FE0A A02F 157E  C7CF 7C20 CB2E 84AE 0EC0 what you pasted into the form?
<kiko> and also
<kiko> oh
<kiko> is your key not registered in launchpad?
<andrewski_> kiko: h/o, i'll check.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> I need to skip out but either follow up to launchpad-users or bug SteveA 
<andrewski_> hmm, did i paste the wrong thing?  i pasted 1024D/84AE0EC0
<kiko> where?
<andrewski_> it's listed as a valid key in launchpad
<SteveA> hi andrewski_ 
<SteveA> i'll read up the scrollback
<andrewski_> hi SteveA :)
<SteveA> andrewski_: what can i help with?
<SteveA> you have a gpg key listed in launchpad
<SteveA> and on the keyservers?
<andrewski_> SteveA: that's good; i'm not sure if it's on the keyservers or not, but it is in launchpad.
<andrewski_> ultimately, i was just trying to sign the code of conduct, but it says "no public key".
<SteveA> have you done gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 84AE0EC0  ?
<andrewski_> yeah, a few days ago.
<andrewski_> should i do it again?
<SteveA> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=index&search=0x84AE0EC0
<SteveA> it is there
<andrewski_> oh, cool.  (didn't know you could do that. :)
<SteveA> are you sure you're signing the CoC with that exact key?
<andrewski_> no; i have two listed when i do 'gpg --fingerprint'; i'm not sure how the second one got there, but i only need one.
<SteveA> what command are you using to sign the CoC ?
<andrewski_> gpg --clearsign
<SteveA> the full command?
<andrewski_> gpg --clearsign Desktop/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.txt
<SteveA> ok
<andrewski_> shall i paste the .asc file?
<SteveA> when you do gpg -K, do you get one or two keys back?
<andrewski_> two
<SteveA> ok
<andrewski_> is it possible to get rid of one?
<SteveA> so you have two secret keys there
<SteveA> if you're sure you want to
<SteveA> have you used gpg for signing or encrypting anything else?
<SteveA> or has anyone else sent you stuff gpg encrypted?
<andrewski_> no, they're dated for the feb 7 and 8. :)
<andrewski_> maybe i forgot that i had already done it? ^_^
<SteveA> ok, do like this
<SteveA> gpg --edit-key 84AE0EC0
<SteveA> you will be at a prompt like ">"
<SteveA> you're editing your main key here
<andrewski_> ok
* SteveA thinks for a moment
* andrewski_ waits impatiently.
<andrewski_> :P
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> ctrl+d to quit that
<SteveA> we'll do this instead...
<andrewski_> ok
<SteveA> vim ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<SteveA> or
<SteveA> whatever editor you prefer
<andrewski_> vim's good. ;)
<SteveA> what do you have in that file
<SteveA> ?
<andrewski_> plenty
<andrewski_> lots of commented stuff.
<SteveA> do you have a line saying default-key that is not commented out?
<andrewski_> no, that line is commented too.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so uncomment it so that it becomes
<SteveA> default-key 84AE0EC0
<SteveA> oh, hang on...
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> that's right
<andrewski_> ok, one sec.
<andrewski_> ok... now resign the code of conduct?
<SteveA> yes, try that
<SteveA> it should use the key you want now
<andrewski_> aha!  that did it!
<SteveA> great
<andrewski_> and i can just delsig in the interactive editor to delete the other key?
<SteveA> i don't know
<andrewski_> ok, looks that way from the manpage.
<SteveA> i try not to advise people on how to delete stuff, other than to tell them to keep backups"!
<andrewski_> yeah, i think i'll back it up first, just in case. :)
<andrewski_> in any case, thanks for the help.
<mdke> duplicate bugs don't get their status changed when the bug they are duplicates of is fixed?
<SteveA> i duplicate is considered closed
<mdke> shouldn't it be marked as rejected then?
<mdke> as it is, when I mark a bug as a duplicate, it remains open
<mdke> at least the status doesn't change
<SteveA> i'm confused now
<SteveA> can you mail launchpad-users about this?
<SteveA> at the very least, we probably want to clean up the UI, if not the underlying model
<mdke> yes, ok
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> wrong window
<SteveA> i meant to "aha" somewhere else
<sivang> SteveA: did you get my last PM before you disconnected? sorry if it was too long ...
<SteveA> sivang: maybe not.  i was having a problem where 1/3 of my screen was covered in what i later found out is some kind of mutant model firefox window
<SteveA> caused by having a basic auth pop-up on a different virtual desktop
<sivang> mutant model firefox windows...YOu need to bug Diziet :)
<SteveA> who is Diziet?
<sivang> iwj - Ian Jackons :)
<sivang> Sorry, he's usually logged using iwj in here, and Diziet on the distro channel
<SteveA> if i can reproduce it, i will
<sivang> are you dapper y any chance?
<SteveA> i think it was a freak occurence
<SteveA> no, still breezy
<SteveA> the fix is for firefox to have pages, not dialogs
<SteveA> i believe there's a mode or patch or plugin for it
<sivang> ah, in dapper I already get those - minus the SSL cert approval
<sivang> everything else, 404s, etc are pages now instead of pop ups
<sivang> SteveA: would you like a repaste of what I PM'd you? 
<SteveA> assume i didn't receive it when you sent it.  if it's still important, then okay
<sivang> SteveA: okay, let' shope it's not too much waste of bits :)
<BjornT_> mdke: re duplicate bugs. you might want to look at bug 3796 and https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DuplicateBugHandling
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<matsubara> SteveA: around?
<SteveA> matsubara: hi
<matsubara> hi SteveA, could you review a patch to bug 2496?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2496 in launchpad "Launchpad blows up if you try to use non-ascii characters in your password" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2496
<SteveA> ok
<matsubara> SteveA: I'll send it to you.
<matsubara> SteveA: sent.
<SteveA> matsubara: we need to use a specific str.encode() kind of thing, rather than str(), as str() will guess the encoding based on the system default of iso-latin1
<SteveA> so, it is allowing latin1 characters through, i expect
<SteveA> which will be confusing
<SteveA> but also
<SteveA> rather than adding try-except in many places, add a function to lib/canonical/encoding.py
<SteveA> this function will return a boolean
<SteveA> something like is_plain_ascii(some_string)
<SteveA> and this would have its own inline doctest
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<matsubara> SteveA:  why when I do this: ''.encode('ascii') it raises a UnicodeDecodeError instead of a UnicodeEncodeError?
<phiber_optic> is there a way to delete an account?
<AlinuxOS> hello, I have a question: how can I see .po files statistics...? I mean translated fuzzy etc etc?
<SteveA> matsubara: compare ''.encode and u''.encode
<SteveA> matsubara: the first is a method on str, the second is a method on unicode
<SteveA> if you try to encode from ''.encode('ascii'), first of all python needs not a str but a unicode to work with
<SteveA> so it does unicode('')
<SteveA> which gives you the UnicodeDecodeError that you're seeing
<SteveA> this is an area where Python tries to pretend that str and unicode are the same, and implicitly fudges over it
<SteveA> but, as you can see, this causes confusion and problems when you have literal strings that aren't pure ascii
<SteveA> in launchpad, and in zope3 in general, we try to be much more careful about the distinction between str and unicode
<SteveA> so, the functions in canonical.encoding will take either a str or a unicode, but not both
<SteveA> and they will emit always unicode or always str
<matsubara> well, I have the changes you suggested. Wanna take a look?
<matsubara> SteveA: also, the canonical.encoding has a function commented on it, should I get rid of it ?
<SteveA> matsubara: did someone leave a comment saying why it is commented out?
<SteveA> matsubara: i'm pretty tired, so not at my best to focus on code.  can you mail it to me, and i'll look tomorrow?
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, i'll mail to you. and no, there's no reason why the code is commented out.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> maybe use bzr annotate to find out who did it?
<SteveA> i'll review your code tomorrow
* SteveA --> sleep
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, thanks.
<sivang> night SteveA :)
<elmo> NOTICE: launchpad and other Canonical hosted services are going down in 10 minutes, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-February/000049.html for more details
<mdke_> good luck elmo 
<SteveMyers> hmm, site down or is it just me?
<SteveMyers> getting a directory list here
<lifeless> mm
<lifeless> let me see
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> datacentre maintenance
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : Datacentre migration, services down | launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 16 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveMyers> oh ok
#launchpad 2006-02-17
<LarstiQ> elmo posted a link for more details, sadly, it can't be reached now
<SteveMyers> not a big deal, just wanted to check up on some notifications. It can wait :)
<SteveMyers> 2.6.15-15 is a HUGE memory hog
<SteveMyers> amazing speed when you remove it
<sivang> morning all
* Kinnison yawns
<sivang> morning Kinnison 
<SteveMyers> (  )  [ :  : :  ] 
<SteveMyers> !!!
<SteveMyers> (  ) Linux Ubuntu 6.04 - dapper : 2.6.15-12-686, GNU/Linux : Xorg: 7.0.0 : : X-Chat v.2.6.1
<ogra> are the buildds supposed to work again ? 
<ogra> my upload from 2h ago seems neither to show up as source on the launchpad page, nor do i see build attempts in the buildlogs
<siretart> n'evening
<SteveMyers> 'lo :)
<sivang> hi siretart 
<siretart> hi sivang 
<CarlFK> in a bug report, I want to paste the output of fdisk -l, but the CR's are ignored and the table becomes one big mess.  what is a good way to post it?
<SteveA> CarlFK: add it as an attachment perhaps
<SteveA> 6th item down in the menu on the right, when you look at the bug report
<CarlFK> I was hoping it could be part of the description 
<CarlFK> I am attaching it and a buch of other log files in a .tar
<CarlFK> but the fdisk likes are "extra important" to the report
<mpt> Yes, there needs to be a better way of associating an attachment with the description
<mpt> CarlFK, you could attach the file, then copy the URL of the attachment and paste it into the description
<mpt> (using the "Edit Description" link)
<CarlFK> ack - "edit description" doesn't edit - it quotes and appends
<mpt> eh?
<CarlFK> right?
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/products/partconf/+bug/31258
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31258 in partconf "can't install dapper to LV" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<CarlFK> I posted with the fdisk output, then say it looked like junk, so I hit "edit", removed the fidsk part, hit "commit" and now I have both
<mpt> that's a Known Bug
<CarlFK> swell
<mpt> well, it's done so people can see what the original description was, but it should be collapsed by default
<CarlFK> any idea how I can copy the VT1 screen memory to a file?
<mdke> CarlFK, copy and paste?
<mdke> can you install things?
<CarlFK> no copy/paste at install time
<CarlFK> I can wget things
<mdke> maybe you can install gpm
<siretart> use screen
<siretart> screen supports reattaching from different ttys (like console or xterms) as well as copy and pasting (using keyboard only)
<ogra> hmm, isnt that conversation more appropriate for #ubuntu-devel ?
<CarlFK> yes, but noone ansered there ;)
<CarlFK> I think I am going to have a hard time running the installer inside screen ;) 
<siretart> CarlFK: use a serial console ;)
<CarlFK> oh great 
#launchpad 2006-02-18
<ntsjk> zein
<CarlFK> "Patch                (Required)"
<CarlFK> required? ! ;)
<jamesh> CarlFK: it is required that you either leave the checkbox checked or unchecked :)
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt_> jamesh, oh boy, that's a bug
<CarlFK> heh
* mpt_ adds that to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/FormLayout
<mpt> I can never change the people of a spec
<mpt> it always times out
<mpt> whoa, I take that back
<mpt> it took about 25 seconds, but it worked
<jamesh> so, MultipleJoin is really bad for pretty much any case where we'd get lots of results
* ulinskie is away: visit wahoy.com, zamboanga's free online classified ads
<spiv> jamesh: Yep.
<spiv> jamesh: newer versions of SQLObject have SQLMultipleJoin or some-such that are better.
<jamesh> spiv: I noticed that.  I wonder why you'd ever want to use MultipleJoin instead of SQLMultipleJoin though?
<spiv> jamesh: The only reason I can think of is backwards compatibility.
<jamesh> if the aim is backward compatibility (i.e. don't make something start returning a SelectResults when it used to return a list), then it would probably be better to make MultipleJoin just convert the SelectResults to a list
<jamesh> so you still get one query
<spiv> jamesh: So for MulipleJoins that are hurting us, we can either manually replace them with properties that generate the appropirate SelectResults, or perhaps look at borrowing the newer joins from upstream.
<spiv> I think there's already one or two places where we've taken the ad hoc property road.
<jamesh> I converted a few MultipleJoins to SelectResults properties, but that wasn't performance related
<jamesh> that was where we had two classes implementing the same interface but one returning a list and the other returning a SelectResults
<jamesh> maybe we should look at upgrading our sqlobject
<spiv> Definitely.
<spiv> There's a bit of pain, because we've diverged a little bit.
<spiv> And upstream has rearranged a lot of internals for "class sqlmeta:", so most of our patches need work to keep them applying.
<stub> Are our patches suitable for applying upstream? I can't remember much of what local changes we rely on.
<spiv> Some are, some aren't.
<jamesh> the Table.selectFirst() and SelectResults.__nonzero__() stuff might be appropriate
<spiv> E.g. our postgres-specific unicode stuff isn't.
<spiv> selectOne got a mixed reception on the list, but I think if we synced it up to current upstream, they would probably take it.
<spiv> They didn't like SelectResults.__len__ when I proposed that :)
<jamesh> do you think they'd like selectFirst()?
<jamesh> I can understand them not liking __len__()
<spiv> I'm not sure, it's a relatively uncommon use-case, so it might be hard justify.
<spiv> I think there's a reasonable argument to be made that there's something inelegant about having lots and lots of select* variants, although I can't think of any obviously better alternatives.
<mpt> meh
<mpt> Anyone here an expert on wpasupplicant? My Internet connection was working on Friday...
<ajmitch_> mpt: and what broke since then? why is it wpasupplicant?
<mpt> ok, maybe I'm misattributing blame
<mpt> What broke is that I have no Internet connection, no DNS, nothing
<ajmitch_> brave/silly enough to be running dapper?
<mpt> no, 5.10
<ajmitch_> hm
<mpt> and I know it's not the AP, because if it was, you wouldn't be able to see what I'm typing on my Mac
<jamesh> try turning off WPA :)
<mpt> If I did that, I'd break everyone else's Internet connection
<mpt> or setup, anyway
<ajmitch_> ah yes, shared flat connection :)
<jamesh> spiv: looks like upstream sqlobject has SelectResults.getOne()
<jamesh> spiv: so you'd do Table.select(...).getOne()
<spiv> jamesh: Hmm, instead of selectOne, it seems.
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> actually, you'd do Table.select(...).getOne(None)
<jamesh> getOne() will raise SQLObjectNotFound if you don't give a default
<spiv> It would be good to get closer to upstream.
<jamesh> I suppose the other big change we've got is the set operations stuff for SelectResults
<spiv> Yeah.
<spiv> That's suitable for upstream, I think.
<spiv> Although not necessarily portable to all backends, which may be a problem.
<mpt> well, that's progress
<mpt> dhclient works now, but still no Internet
<spiv> lifeless: what's up with pqm.ubuntu.com?
<stub> lifeless: star-merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/stub/psycopgda/devel/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/psycopgda/3.0/test
<spiv> stub: pqm appears to be down... do you have access to it?
<stub> yes. pqm isn't down, but the web interface maybe
<spiv> The web interface certainly is :)
<spiv> And because it's not on chinstrap anymore, I can't check if it's alive with ps anymore :)
<stub> would have been the weekend sheduled outage
<spiv> Yeah, I expect so.
<spiv> Well, I'll just be patient then.
<lifeless> spiv: up
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks
<spiv> Hmm, where did my branch merge request go...
<spiv> lifeless: I sent a request to pqm@, Message-ID: <20060213040821.GB10611@home.puzzling.org>, but have got no reply, and the web interface says the queue is empty.
<lifeless> spiv: bzrlib.errors.UnrelatedBranches: Branches have no common ancestor, and no base revision specified.
<lifeless> I got a traceback
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, heh.
* stub can't work out how to fire up the web ui
<spiv> lifeless: Why didn't I get that traceback?
<lifeless> stub: cd pqm; twistd -oy pqm/ui/twisted.py
<lifeless> stub: I need to make an init script at some point
<lifeless> spiv: unhandled exception
<lifeless> spiv: to debug this, try doing the merge on chinstrap - make a branch from the rf psycopgda and merge into that
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, I know what my snafu was.
<spiv> I just want pqm fixed so I don't have to ask to find out what my embarrassing snafu was :)
<lifeless> spiv: oh, it will be.
<lifeless> I have a note now
<stub> lifeless: psycopgda was my request. I just wanted you to toss that at pqm since it tells me I don't have permissions :)
<stub> (or I could just do it manually on balleny)
<spiv> lifeless: So, buildbot merge still doesn't work :)
<lifeless> stub: if you could do it manually right now that would be great.
<lifeless> spiv: details details details
<spiv> lifeless: are in the mail :P
<spiv> lifeless: (I'm keeping launchpad@ in the loop this time)
<spiv> (or would, if I could spell "canonical"... ahem)
<jamesh> spiv: in the upstream sqlobject, SelectResults.__iter__() seems to evaluate every row in the result set before iterating :(
<spiv> jamesh: Yuck :(
<jamesh> return iter(list(self.lazyIter()))
<jamesh> has a comment saying that it could be optimised
<spiv> Ahem.
<jamesh> the SelectResults.lazyIter() looks like the __iter__() in our version
<spiv> I wonder what tests will break (if any) if I make the obvious change...
<spiv> jamesh: So, replacing "return iter(list(self.lazyIter()))" with "return self.lazyIter()" doesn't break any SQLObject tests in SVN (although two tests are already broken...)
<spiv> But then SQLObject only has 167 tests all up.
<jamesh> spiv: I wonder why they changed things?
<spiv> jamesh: r946, log message of "Made select results aggressively fetch objects, instead of lazily"
<jamesh> that doesn't help much :)
<spiv> No, not really :)
<spiv> I'm trying to see if any other files changed in that revision, but my svn-fu is too wek.
<spiv> weak, rather.
<jamesh> svn diff -r 945:946
<spiv> (and "svn log -r 946" doesn't work for some reason I don't understand, and the cryptic error message doesn't help)
<spiv> It's things like this that make me feel a little less worried about the little warts that bzr still has :)
<jamesh> only other change appears to be in docs/News.txt explaining that it now does something different :)
<spiv> I wonder why.
<jamesh> "When iterating over select results, a list is now immediately created with the full list of instances being selected."
<spiv> I suppose it's meant as an optimisation for the expected "average" use of SQLobject.
<spiv> If the result set is small enough, and is going to be entirely consumed, fetching it all at once probably is a small win.
<spiv> But I don't think I like the tradeoff.
<spiv> And I definitely don't like the lack of tests :)
<jamesh> I wonder if it is a transaction isolation type issue
<spiv> The history of that function has flip-flopped on this, I think.
<jamesh> or to cover some issue of iterating over a result set while modifying those rows
<spiv> I vaguely recall there used to be a comment that actually justified the call to list(...)
<spiv> Or rather, iter(list(...)))
<spiv> jamesh: See dbconnection.py:635 in our sqlobject snapshot
<spiv> Which sort of does the same thing, and says:
<spiv>         # We can't keep the cursor open with results in a transaction,
<spiv>         # because we might want to use the connection while we're
<spiv>         # still iterating through the results.
<spiv>         # @@: But would it be okay for psycopg, with threadsafety
<spiv>         # level 2?
<spiv> So maybe it is to allow "for result in Foo.select(...): do_another_query(result)"?
<spiv> (In which case there should be a test for it, dammit!)
<mpt__> whoo, I now have DNS
<mpt__> TCP here we come
<stub> Average use? Toy use more like.
<stub> Although for us, if we ever actually want to call __iter__ on a SelectResults containing more than 100 items or so then our code is broken.
<stub> Cause that would indicate  performance issues on the webapp. Batch jobs might have use cases, but I suspect that it would just be asking for memory bloat problems.
<jamesh> stub: we'd want to for /distros/ubuntu/+allpackages
<jamesh> or other pages primarily aimed at spiders
<stub> jamesh: We can't list all packages on one page - it is broken
<stub> jamesh: ZPT just isn't fast enough. spiders are happy following links.
<jamesh> I suppose so
<stub> We might have a large batch size, but no batch size is just a scalability problem waiting to be triggered.
<jamesh> and if we're just interested in spiders, something like google site maps might be more appropriate
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh: the stuff you point out about sqlobject upstream worries me
<stub> Google would be more likely to pay attention to properly batched pages anyway. A huge page full of 10,000 odd links looks like someone attempting to futz with their googlerankings.
<SteveA> it looks like the project is actively moving in the direction of being just for noddy applications.
<spiv> stub: To be fair, that's pure speculation on my part
* stub tries to work out what spiv was speculating
<spiv> stub: That it was an optimisation
<spiv> Or should I say, "optimisation" ;)
<spiv> stub: It's possible it's meant as a way to avoid holding a cursor open when something else may want to use it in the middle of an iteration, maybe.
<jamesh> SteveA: on the subject of join columns, they seem to be moving to more scalable versions (SQLRelatedJoin, OneToMany, etc)
<stub> cursor sharing and iterating over results across multiple transactions seem more likely to me.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Updates required for serialization and deadlock handling in upstream psycopgda, and tests (r3128: Stuart Bishop)
<stub> (the answer to the first being don't be so stingy with cursors. The second is trickier if you really want to support it. We don't do it in Launchpad because it is scary)
<SteveA> jamesh: that's good to hear.  things i'm concerned about are test coverage, leaving broken tests checked in, lack of rationale in commit logs for changes
<SteveA> as well as not considering large datasets
<stub> Upstream is really just the work of one developer at the moment (Oleg). Nothing to stop us contributing, although not all of our work has been wanted (we didn't convince upstream that selectOne was a good idea, them prefering to leave the burden of getting it right up to the developer)
<spiv> SteveA: I suspect the tests pass with their default backend, sqlite.
<spiv> stub: Oleg was ambivalent on selectOne after lots of people on this list piped up and said they wanted it
<jamesh> stub: there is something equivalent to selectOne() in there now
<spiv> stub: And since then SelectResults has sprouted a getOne with a similar meaning
<jamesh> stub: rather than Table.selectOne(...), you do Table.select(...).getOne(None)
* stub tries to decide what syntax he prefers
<jamesh> slightly more verbose, but it covers both the select() and selectBy() variants
<jamesh> and anything else that returns a SelectResults
<stub> SteveA: I'm being rained out. Ok if I take my public holiday next Monday?
* stub sods off to lunch
<SteveA> stub: oleg?  broyntmann?
<SteveA> not ian bicking anymore?
<spiv> Oleg is much more active on the lists, at least.
<spiv> I get the feeling Ian is a bit more of a ceremonial leader, and Oleg does more of the dirty work.  Ian still does stuff, though.
<SteveA> i wonder if oleg lives anywhere near me
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh, mpt: i'd like to have a series of phone calls or skype calls with you (one at a time) to catch up with what's on your todo lists, what you're blocked on and that kind of thing
<SteveA> oleg is in moscow, so not *so* far away
<SteveA> kaip gaila, kad a nekalbu rusikai
* ulinskie is back (gone 03:45:43)
<mpt> SteveA, currently I'm blocked hacking-wise on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/363
<mpt> well, push-/pull-wise, anyway
<SteveA> mpt: let's spend a couple of minutes trying to get your network back up
<SteveA> but on a different channel
<SteveA>  /join ##wpa-supplication
<CarlFK> do launchpad submissions get announced in any #channels ?
<SteveA> submissions?
<SteveA> some stuff gets announced here by dilys 
<CarlFK> what's that?
<SteveA> dilys is an irc bot that recieves notifications when certain things happen in launchpad
<CarlFK> like when I post a bug - is there a bot somewhre that blerts out "Bug #31285 in synaptic (upstream): "Add repository dialog doesn't close"
<SteveA> i just checked the logs.  dilys is reporting here merges into the launchpad codebase.
<SteveA> i'm sure i've seen some ircbot report new bugs filed here before...
<BjornT> dilys used to report when new bugs were filed
* mpt_ wonders what https://launchpad.net/binarypackagenames is good for
<mpt_> anyone know?
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi carlos
<mpt> How can I reliably find an URL that uses a particular template?
<mpt> Some templates have lp:urls associated with them in the ZCML, but many don't
<mpt> in this case, binarypackagerelease-index.pt
<SteveA> mpt: in general...
<SteveA> mpt: find what the template is for
<SteveA> to do this, you need to grep / look inside the zcml or the browser code for that template's name
<mpt> I got that far :-)
<SteveA> like: grep 'foo-bar.pt' zcml/*.zcml browser/*.py
<SteveA> if it is in zcml, then look at what kind of object the template is used for
<SteveA> like
<mpt> it's for BinaryPackageRelease
<SteveA>   <browser:pages for="....ISourcePackage" 
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> so next, you need to find what URL a binary package release has
<SteveA> and then put the name of the page for that template on the end of that URL
<mpt> well, /distros/ubuntu/hoary/i386/pmount/0.1-1 looks promising
<SteveA> the easiest way to do that is to look in
<SteveA>  doc/canonical-url-examples.txt
<mpt> but it turns out that's handled by distroarchreleasebinarypackagerelease-index.pt
<SteveA> and look for an example of an IBinaryPackageRelease
<mpt> The text "BinaryPackageRelease" was not found.
<mpt> Maybe this template isn't used at all...
<SteveA> then such things don't have canonical urls
<SteveA> another thing to do
<spiv> mpt: you could always delete it, and see if any tests fail ;)
<SteveA> unregister the page the template is used in in zcml
<SteveA> and then see if tests fail
<SteveA> spiv: it is registered in zcml, so deleting it will stop functional tests from starting
<SteveA> spiv: voice call?
<mpt> <!--browser:page ...
<spiv> SteveA: I'm just about to head out for dinner, unfortunately.
<SteveA> maybe when you get back?
<spiv> I think so; I need to be around in a few hours for the review team meeting anyway.
<lifeless> jamesh: how are you going on the branch status page ?
<ddaa> hello guys
<mpt> ddaa, what did https://launchpad.net/projects/+syncreview used to be for?
<mpt> hi, btw
<ddaa> good question
* ddaa looks for the template
<spiv> Ouch, I can't assign a bug due to timeouts... https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-13/C187
<mpt> ddaa, bazaar-sync-review.pt
<ddaa> looking at it already
<ddaa> baffling
<ddaa> it looks like it would be an earlier version of https://launchpad.net/bazaar/series?text=&state=4&search=search
* ulinskie is away: 
<ddaa> but seriously, I do not remember ever using something called +syncreview
<ddaa> the whole rcs-imports stuff in launchpad starts to feel like 3 generations of programmers have gone over it...
<spiv> ddaa: bzr annotate suggests it was added by sabdfl, with the log message of "work on revision control import workflow"
<mpt> yeah :-(
<ddaa> mpt: date?
<spiv> Way back in Nov 2004.
<spiv> (revno 891)
<ddaa> wait a min...
<mpt> ddaa, perhaps you could offer your professional opinion in https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/750
<Ubugtu> malone bug 750 in launchpad "Oops at /projects/+syncreview" [Normal,Confirmed]  
* spiv -> dinner
<ddaa> I have no idea what we were up to in Nov. 2004...
* mpt was picking onions in Nov. 2004 :-)
<mpt> SteveA, when I unregister the page, no tests fail
<ddaa> Should be like the time of the Oxford conference...
<mpt> In which situation would you have a binary package that doesn't belong to a distro arch release, anyway?
<ddaa> mpt: do you need me to write a comment in the bug tracker saying "I have no freakin' memory what this page was meant to do, and from the look of it it appears superceded by /bazaar/series"?
<ddaa> or do you feel comfortable enough about rm it without that?
<mpt> ddaa, if that will be enough for matsubara to delete it confidently, sure
<SteveA> ddaa: do we have a meeting in 14 mins?
<ddaa> SteveA: we usually do
<ddaa> I think this one is going to be quick
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=salgado]  First part of SupportTrackerTweaks, reduce the number of status in the support tracker to three. (r3129: Bjorn Tillenius)
<ddaa> jamesh: you around?
<daf> SteveA, BjornT: yes, dilys used to report new bugs
<daf> I can work out why she stopped and fix her if there's demand
<SteveA> daf: CarlFK was asking about it.
<SteveA> we should have a dilys product in the launchpad project
<daf> yes. we should
<daf> perhaps we should keep dilys in RF
<jamesh> ddaa: yeah
<ddaa> nice, I see you are already in #canonical-meetingh
<SteveA> daf: so, add a product, and file a bug
<SteveA> daf: and then invite CarlFK to subscribe to the bug
<Seveas> OOPS-44C196 - subscribing someone else (I tried to subscribe pitti) takes too long
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44C196
<Seveas> Should I file it or is it known>
<daf> I think this is known
<daf> I'll check
<daf> hmm, where's mpt today?
<sivang> morning all!
<SteveA> mpt is having network problems
<daf> hi Sivan
<daf> SteveA: thanks
<sivang> morning daf :)
<Seveas> another thing: what is the usefulness of the "Link to CVE" feature? No link appears on the bug page...
<SteveA> Seveas: daf and matsubara are regularly filing bugs for OOPSes, particularly timeouts
<jamesh> Seveas: check the portlets
<SteveA> Seveas: see https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadBugTriage
<SteveA> Seveas: as a workaround, you can subscribe pitti by gpg mail
<Seveas> ah narf, didn't look good enough :)
<jamesh> Seveas: also, you can check the bugs associated with a CVE under /malone/cve
<jamesh> and there is a distribution cve report where you can see the open bugs with CVEs associated with them
<jamesh> (although it is currently busted for ubuntu due to lack of handling of private bugs)
<daf> CarlFK: bug #31290
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31290 in dilys "Dilys doesn't announce new Malone bugs any more" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31290
<mvo> is there a reason that I can't "Edit Source" in launchpads display of a product series ? I try that for gnome-app-install (to point to the current bzr tree) and get a no permission error 
<mvo> (https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-app-install/+series/main)
<ogra> mvo, are you the owner of the product ? 
<mvo> ogra: I'm registrant at least
<ogra> hmm, i see 
<ogra> i had a similar prob with ltsp ... but it was sufficient for me just to add my branch as bazaar branch ...
<SteveA> daf: hello
<ogra> (even if we are upstream for the new implementation)
<daf> SteveA: hi
<daf> mpt: I think the checkbox required thing is a Zope bug rather than a Launchpad one
<SteveA> daf: please would you talk with mvo and ogra about the permissions issues they are encountering
<SteveA> daf, mpt: in fact, it is both
<ogra> SteveA, mine seems valid, i didnt register the product 
<ogra> upstream changed to us (in fact we're our own upstream and there is still the old one) after the product was registered ...
<daf> mvo: hmm
<mvo> daf: it would be enough if I can remove one series and add a new one with the changed vcs information
<daf> perhaps, as a temporary measure, one of the Launchpad admins can make the change for you
<daf> what was the change you wanted to make?
<mvo> daf: gnome-app-install no longer uses cvs but bzr at http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/bzr/gai--main/
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  more suggested changes to analyse-error-reports.py script (r3130: James Henstridge)
<mvo> daf: the same for update-manager. no cvs anymore but http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/bzr/gai--main/
<daf> both are from the same bzr branch?
<mvo> daf: ups, no
<daf> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/bzr/update-manager--mvo/
<daf> ?
<mvo> daf: yes, sorry. 
* mvo blushes
<daf> :)
<mvo> copy'n'paste error
<daf> SteveA: can you arrange that?
<daf> SteveA: I can't work out how to work out who has launchpad.Edit on ProductSeries
<daf> Seveas: I've looked at your OOPS
<SteveA> daf: basically, it is the buttsource group
<daf> Seveas: I think we should have a bug on that, but I can't find it right now
<daf> Seveas: how do I work that out?
<daf> hola Carlos
<daf> er
<daf> SteveA: how do I work that out?
<carlos> hi ;-)
<SteveA> daf: it is tricky :-(
<daf> SteveA: hmm, that's bad
<SteveA> daf: this will get easier when i've landed the CrowdControl optimisations
<SteveA> which have some architectural improvements too
<daf> so they will optimise for clarity as well as performance?
<SteveA> yes
<daf> I don't see why the owner of a product shouldn't be able to modify product series
<daf> there's also IProductSeriesSource
<daf> it's not clear what it does
<daf> class IProductSeriesSource(Interface):
<daf>     # revision control items
<SteveA> it's various permissions hacks
<SteveA> to work around a shortcoming in the authorization system
<daf> that's what I suspected
<SteveA> the work i'll be doing this week is the first step in fixing that
<daf> I'm not sure that the UI makes it clear that certain bits of productseries have different permissions to the rest
<daf> so, it is a UI problem as well as an infrastructure problem
<mpt> ddaa, you wanted to talk with me about RCS imports?
<daf> mpt: https://launchpad.net/products/+new has completely mad tab ordering in the form
<mpt> daf, that's because it's a standard form
<mpt> see the FormLayout spec
<daf> mpt: right -- we have a bug on this, don't we?
<mpt> yes, bug is cited in that spec
<daf> ta
<mpt> along with BjornT's description of how to fix it
<SteveA> mpt: ddaa, me, lifeless and jamesh are in a meeting
<mpt> ok
<daf> this spec seem to imply that it will be necessary to specify tab indexes in the code
<daf> whereas I'd like the form machinery to be able to generate tab inidces itself
<daf> BjornT: am I correct?
<daf> mpt: the only bug I can see cited in that spec is #3736, which appears to have nothing to do with tab indices
<daf> mpt: ah, never mind, I see it
<BjornT> daf: hmm, i have to take a look at that again. but do we have to use tabindex at all?
<daf> good question
<daf> it seems that some forms use it partially
<BjornT> yeah, and that causes problems
<daf> yes, I think you have to use it all or not at all
<BjornT> exactly
<BjornT> i think the current implementation plan is based on that we won't use tabindex at all, since it's hard to generate them automatically
<daf> well, FormLayout includes:
<daf>     submit_button = SubmitButton('Add', 'UPDATE_SUBMIT', tabindex=1000)
<BjornT> ah yes, i think i added that since the current implementation adds tabindex=1000, and i wanted to show that it'd be possible to still specify a tabindex if you want that. i'll take a quick look at it again, to make sure it isn't needed, and update the spec.
<daf> thank you
<daf> is there any reason to add the view/focused_element_id stuff to *form.pt rather than just the main template?
<daf> (i.e. do we need the duplication?)
<BjornT> just that the only use case for it so far is for forms. if we make it into a macro it should be ok to include it only in *form.pt i think.
<daf> ok
<daf> hmm, that reminds me -- I think some pages with custom forms are using an existing JavaScript hack to focus the first form element
<daf> setFocus() in launchpad.js
<mvo> daf: should I file a but about my g-a-i and update-manager request? or is that not needed (now that I have spoken to you)?
<daf> it is needed, I think
<daf> something like "product registrant should be able to modify product series details"
<daf> please include the URL of the +edit page
<BjornT> daf: true, i forgot about that. they should be modified to use the same macro, and the macro should include the functionality of that function, that is focus on either the first error or the control with the explicit id.
<daf> BjornT: agreed -- can you put that in the spec? :)
<BjornT> daf: yes, i will update the spec later today.
<daf> great, thanks
<BjornT> well, thanks for commenting on the spec and giving good suggestions :)
<daf> you're welcome!
<daf> stub: I wonder if the fix for #30979 is cherrypickable
<daf> stub: and awful lot of people are running into it
<daf> *an
<daf> stub: also, does your mail to the list mean that you've been working on #2088?
<stub> Bug 2088
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2088
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2088 in launchpad "psycopgda reconnection and conflict handling" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<daf> bug 2088
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2088 in launchpad "psycopgda reconnection and conflict handling" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2088
<daf> Seveas: maybe Ubugtu should be case-insensitive
<mpt> why?
<stub> daf: Yes. Fix committed.
<mpt> oh, insensitive
* mpt goes back to sleep
<daf> stub: that's really excellent news
<Seveas> daf, it is
<Seveas> well, it should be
<daf> I'm wondering why "<stub> Bug 2088" didn't trigger earlier
<daf> Bug 2088
<stub> daf: What revision did the fix for Bug 30979 land in?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30979 in malone "Oops in popup to select a Ubuntu package" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30979
<mpt> haha
<daf> stub: not sure -- I'll look
<Seveas> daf, malone may just be too slow today - Ubugtu will silently fail on timeouts
<daf> ah, I see
<daf> stub: looks like it was #3119
<daf> stub: which includes an unrelated change to shipit, seemingly
<daf> stub: but it's [trivial]  so hopefully shouldn't be risky
<daf> stub: I guess we can run the test suite on the current prod code + that cherrypick
<stub> yup
* lifeless has not observed a correlation between risk and [trivial] 
<daf> together with the #2088 fix, that accounts for the biggest causes of not-from-search-bots crashes
<daf> lifeless: :)
<mvo> daf: bug #31294, does that look ok? or do you need more information?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31294 in launchpad "product registrant should be able to modify product series details" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31294
<daf> mvo: looks great to me
<daf> mvo: I'm sure we can pester you later if we need more from you :)
<mvo> daf: yep :)
<daf> stub: any idea why http://localhost:9030 would be turning up as a URL in the OOPS reports?
<stub> daf: We havn't been able to repeat cases where that URL pops up. No idea why it happens.
<stub> What is the oops?
<daf> OOPS-43A111, OOPS-43A112, OOPS-43A114, OOPS-43A116, OOPS-43B140...
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/43A111
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/43A112
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/43A114
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/43A116
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/43B140
<stub> Ahh... oops happening before auth and traversal stuff has happened, confusing Zope as the virtual hosting gumph hasn't happened yet.
<daf> urg
<daf> ah, presumably the SELECT on Person is during the auth process
<stub> Yup
<daf> and it's timing out due to contention
<stub> yup
<daf> do we know what's causing the contention?
<stub> Nup
<daf> it must be something writing to Person, right?
<stub> Yup
<daf> hmm
<daf> it can't be the karma cron, because that now uses a separate table, IIRC
<SteveA> stub: so, i guess we should change publication so that it does vhosting before the first person lookup
<daf> can we selectively log INSERTs and UPDATEs to Person, and would that help?
<SteveA> stub: maybe i'll do this as part of some shipit work i want to do, so that we don't do URL mangling in apache any more
<daf> SteveA: please file a bug
<SteveA> stub: and instead use httpds on separate ports, with a conf file entry for where they're supposed to be
<SteveA> daf: why?
<daf> SteveA: so that the problem is not forgotten, can be discussed, and can be tracked
<SteveA> daf: we're discussing it now.  i think it is premature to file a bug.
<daf> well, the solution may not be settled on
<stub> SteveA: Sure. I'm not sure what sort of priority it would be though.
<SteveA> stub: do you think the approach is sound?
<SteveA> i probably need to do the shipit stuff fairly soon, for shipit business reasons
<daf> I suppose the problem is very minor, the symptom being that OOPS reports are missing some information that isn't critical given that we know what the problem is (contention on Person)
<stub> We can't selectively log INSERTs and UPDATES. We can log everything and grep, but there would be too much info to wade through. Most likely the trigger is another launchpad request that also timedout, so the easiest source would be other  OOPS reports that occurred in the previous 30 seconds.
<daf> I thought INSERTs and UPDATEs to Person were relatively rare
<SteveA> stub: i talked a little on irc the other day about having a section in oops reports presented via cgi saying "other oopses that occurred concurrently with this one".
<SteveA> i'm curious though, why the previous 30s ?
<daf> SteveA: or perhaps a separate page which lists OOPSes chronologically
<SteveA> daf: now that the karma cache is in its own table, i expect they would be rare.  but maybe there is some other cache... ?
<SteveA> daf: that would be interesting to see.  it could use an html table
<SteveA> to lay them out with concurrency
<daf> yes
<SteveA> or svg
<BjornT> daf: it's not missing the information entirely,  you do have the url in the PATH_INFO variable
<SteveA> for those using dapper, or possibly a backported firefox
<SteveA> my main concern about the vhosting being messed up is that the error page contains broken links
<daf> I think it would be very informative to know the relative frequencies of the queries that modify Person
<stub> The oops you are looking at took 25 seconds to occur. If another request was interfering with it, that request may have started up to 50 seconds before the one you are looking at. The closer the time between them, the more the contention will have contributed to the timeout.
<ddaa> mpt: yes
<ddaa> mpt: I have issues with the RCS import details being recorded in productseries.
<SteveA> daf: from oops reports, we just get long queries, not modifying queries
<ddaa> mpt: BTW, that's probably related to mvo's being confused a bit earlier today.
<SteveA> daf: we could extend the launchpad application logging to record timing information for POSTs
<stub> The karma cache should not be an issue now. It only gets updates to it for a few minutes each day by a single process. It might cause issues in very rare circumstances (a page needs to query the karma cache twice, but the updater happened to update the cached value between the selects).
<daf> <scifi>make Postgres on emperor log to a socket which has a Python program listening on the other end which greps for INSERT/UPDATE to Person and logs them cumulatively with constants stripped out</scifi>
<stub> (And if that happened, you would get a serialization exception anyway)
<SteveA> daf: we need to consider transactions, really
<stub> Actually, we could log inserts and updates using a trigger bug again it is too much information to wade through.
<SteveA> i think we will want to log the time taken for POST requests at some point anyway
<SteveA> as those are the ones that will be hardest to optimise in the long run
<daf> then let's do that
<ddaa> mvo, daf: the limits on editing rcs details for syncing imports is a half assed implementation or requirements which will soon be obsolete.
<daf> ddaa: what's being done about it?
<daf> SteveA: is it much work to log POSTs in addition to GETs?
<ddaa> not much, last time I checked there was clearly a bug that even I was not able to use the web UI to update such details...
<SteveA> we just discussed two different issues.  the first is that some error pages display incorrect URL links.
<ddaa> daf: so I had to do raw SQL...
<daf> ddaa: do we have an updated set of requirements?
<SteveA> this is almost certainly caused by a timeout before zope does traversal, so that the virtual hosting stuff isn't processed
<daf> yes
<SteveA> the mid-term solution to this is steve's refactoring of how we tell launchpad about virtual hosting
<SteveA> so that we get a decent error page
<SteveA> the second issue is that it is hard to see when database updates occur concurrently with other problems
<daf> I wouldn't prioritise that very highly -- it occurs relatively infrequently
<stub> Another approach would be to flag oops timeouts that contain UPDATE, INSERT or DELETEs as high priority, as these may be vicimizing other requests.
<ddaa> daf: in short, not really. The rational for all that was preventing fucking up the Arch namespace. And the complete (old) requiremest are quite complex.
<SteveA> some database updates are caused by launchpad POSTs
<SteveA> stub: jamesh will be adding the HTTP method to the urls in the oops summary
<SteveA> stub: so, when we get fascist about readonly GETs, this will serve
<ddaa> daf: since the priority for rcs imports is leaving arch stuff behind, the only reasonable thing to do would be leaving the stuff broken, and maybe just unbreak it just enough to allow buttsource to edit syncing productseries.
<SteveA> and for other reasons to do with monitoring scalability, we should record the start and end times of POST requests
* ddaa wails
<SteveA> this does not account for scripts and other daemons that use the database directly, though
<daf> stub: OOPS-43C97 -- timeout on INSERT to Person
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/43C97
<SteveA> i'll file a bug for the virtual hosting/timeout issue
<stub> daf: Daisy chain :-)
<SteveA> as i'll probably fix that while i do some shipit work in a few weeks
<daf> stub: :)
<ddaa> daf: but maybe filing a but would help documenting the issue. People seem to have enough trouble with the current situation that we hear about that quite often.
<daf> ddaa: mvo just filed a bug
<SteveA> hmm... daf: maybe in the text representation of bugs, grep out any OOPS code in it...
<SteveA> then, when you say a bug number, ubugtu could give the bug URL and OOPS URLs
<ddaa> daf: in the meantime, I can use sql superpowers to fix his stuff.
<SteveA> daf: not a high priority, of course :-)
<daf> SteveA: indeed
<SteveA> on the recording of POST timestamps and durations, i don't think this will help so much now
<SteveA> and stu's suggestion of seeing in the OOPS report when we have database writes is a good idea
<daf> stub: hmm, INSERT into LoginToken that timed out: OOPS-43C110
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/43C110
<SteveA> daf: is "bad urls in error pages" already filed as a bug?
<daf> don't think so
<stub> logintoken has a foreign key relationship to the person table, so if the person table is locked the insert is blocked (I think this is improved in PG8.1)
<SteveA> bug 31299
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31299 in launchpad "bad URLs some error pages" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31299
<SteveA> stub: can we turn down the serialization of login tokens or something like that?
<SteveA> does the FK relationship help us in a tangible way here?
<stub> FK relationship just gives us integrity guarantees. We can drop them. It might help - not 100% sure.
<lifeless> review meeting time
<lifeless> whos here?
<BjornT> i'm here
<spiv> I am
<lifeless> agenda:
<lifeless>  next meeting
<lifeless>  queue status
<lifeless> 20ths at the same time ok ?
<spiv> Fine with me.
<SteveA> yes
<BjornT> sure
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> queue wise there are still a significant number of 2005 merge-conditional or other such pending merges
<lifeless> i.,e.
<lifeless> sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/salgado/guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/sqlobject/2/smallfixes
<lifeless> and
<lifeless>  sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/jamesh/sqlos/select-results-len-fix
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless> what is the best way to handle this ?
<lifeless> I'm concerned that noise will make it hard to tell how busy reviewers are, and also whether we are dropping things.
<jamesh> the sqlos/select-results-len-fix one can be removed
<lifeless> jamesh: it would be nice if already merged branches could be automatically trimmed or something
<lifeless> by the merge-calculator
<SteveA> i suggest an email to salgado about the other branch
<lifeless> well it was an example 
<lifeless> there are more
<SteveA> would be nice this meeting and salgado could meet
<stub> pqm is down for 30 mins while I run the test suite on balleny
<lifeless> anyhow, lets keep a low priority eye on ones own queue
<lifeless> feel free to drop people a mail - its not your problem as reviewers to drive branches through, but neither should we let the page rot.
<lifeless> i.e. what is debonzi's branch still on there for ?
<lifeless> (I've mailed salgado)
<SteveA> lifeless: maybe have a "compost" section to the page
<SteveA> for branches that have been around for a while, and can probably be decomposed
<lifeless> SteveA: then we need a gardener...
<lifeless> I'd rather an email to lp cced the person direct
<lifeless> if they don't reply, and noone takes it on, we can delete it after a couple of days
<cprov> morning guys
<lifeless> spiv: ? jamesh? BjornT ? ok with you ?
<BjornT> lifeless: sure, fine with me
<spiv> I'm ok with that.
<jamesh> lifeless: sounds okay
<lifeless> ok, lets do that
<lifeless> any other business ?
<lifeless> 5
<BjornT> lifeless: i have a branch in your queue which is more than two weeks old, it'd be good if it was reviewed soon
* sivang LOLs at lifeless and SteveA 's gardnering analogies :-)
<lifeless> BjornT: I will either do it or ask another to do it tomorrow.
<BjornT> thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: i'll look at the reviews i have in my queue shortly
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> 0
<lifeless> tick tock tick tock tick
<SteveA> ddaa: i'm expecting an email from you about open issues
<lifeless> s/issues/wounds/
* lifeless is tired
<spiv> lifeless: Your story branch... I've made the trivial changes specified in my review.  I'm a bit reluctant to merge it myself r=spiv though :)
<SteveA> ddaa: i'd like to get that, and reply to it this morning, before i get lunch.  after lunch, i'll be away from irc.
<lifeless> spiv: rs=lifeless
<lifeless> spiv: I agreed with your review comments
<lifeless> and it has been reviewed.
<spiv> lifeless: Good idea.
<spiv> Ah, the the rsync just finished, excellent.
<spiv> lifeless: Also, when will bzr on remote branches stop taking an eternity? ;)
<lifeless> spiv: 0.8
<lifeless> http://mail.opensolaris.org/pipermail/tools-discuss/2006-February/000165.html covers this a little
<stub> daf: Test failures cherry picking 3119. I'll try and roll in out tomorrow with the production update
<lifeless> stub: reminder to reenablepqm
* stub actually remembered this time :)
<lifeless> sweet
<daf> stub: ah, shame; thanks for trying
<BjornT> cprov: hi. it seems that you forgot to push your soyuz-ui branch
<SteveA> jblack: ping?
<cprov> BjornT: really, let'me check 
<jblack> stevea: pong
<SteveA> hi jblack 
<jblack> Hiya
<SteveA> can you help me with some questions about RocketfuelSetup?
<jblack> What can your local friendly neighborhood bzrguy do today?
<jblack> Sure thing. What's on your mind? 
<SteveA> i have some code review to do
<jblack> Ok.
<SteveA> if you take a look here https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/
<SteveA> there are two branches from jamesh
<SteveA> one of them, i can get a nice diff for on that page
<ddaa> SteveA: okay, I'll do that right now.
<SteveA> the other is a new tree that isn't in RF yet
<SteveA> so, i need to get this to review it
<SteveA> it is quite small, so a "bzr get" worked
<jblack> All the way new.
<jblack> Ok.
<SteveA> in only a few minutes
<jamesh> SteveA: there is no previous revision in rocketfuel for pygpgme
<SteveA> is there a better way to get it, thoough?
<jamesh> it is all new code
<jblack> Thats the way.
<SteveA> if it was bigger, should i use rsync somehow?
<jblack> Oh, I see what you're asking. You mean time.
<SteveA> right
<jblack> Yeah, you can definitely use rsync if you have bzrtools, which you should
<SteveA> would you add this "get an entire branch from someone, from chinstrap" use-case to the docs?
<SteveA> then i can direct people to it when it comes up again
<jblack> "bzr branch chinstrap:/full/working/dir newdir" I believe
<jblack> sure.
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> i didn't think about using "bzr branch"
<cprov> BjornT: the chinstrap branch is up to date, let me check the permission issues 
<SteveA> because i just wanted to see it, not edit it
<SteveA> but i see the point now
<lifeless> SteveA: you can also use 'bzr get'
<jblack> Yeah. thats a misnomer. branch does the same thing as pull when you dont' have it.
<jblack> bzr pull chinstrap:... may very well work as well.
<lifeless> it wont
<lifeless> pull only uses existing branches
<SteveA> i tried "bzr pull" first, and it said I wasn't in a branch
<lifeless> SteveA: there are three rules of thumb here:
<SteveA> so i tried "bzr get" and it was got, in a few minutes
<jblack> Yeah, then you neeed branch.
<lifeless>  To make a new line of development use branch
<lifeless>  To retrieve an existing branch use 'get'
<SteveA> jblack: on another issue, jbailey agreed to maintain the launchpad-deps packages.  would you talk with him about getting your package of scripts combined into that?
<lifeless>  To make a branch you have look like another branch use 'pull'
<BjornT> cprov: ok, the pending-reviews page was updated a few hours ago, and it shows no diff.
<jblack> stevea: Ok.
<SteveA> lifeless: okay.  so, could i have used "bzr get" with the rsync syntax?
<jblack> Any particular reason?
<SteveA> any particular reason for what?
<lifeless> SteveA: no, get, like branch, does not understand rsync.
<jblack> for jbailey taking it over?
<SteveA> jbailey is taking over the launchpad-deps packages
<SteveA> and it would make sense to combine the scripts into the package that developers should install
<jblack> stevea: sure.
<SteveA> i'd still like you to work on it, from the point of view of improving the scripts etc.
<SteveA> but for jbailey to do the dependency and packaging parts
<jblack> what the? I could have sworn I've used rsync.
<lifeless> jam has an rsync transport
<lifeless> but I think its bitrotten
<jblack> stevea: no problem. we can rsync directly.
<SteveA> what is 'jam' ?
<SteveA> i had a databases lecturer once called 'jam'
<lifeless> John A meinel
<jblack> stevea: that should be something like "rsync chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/jamesh/branchname/ nameyouwant
<jblack> The slash after branchname/ is significant
<jblack> And be in the directory that you want nameyouwant to show
<SteveA> lifeless: aha, john.  i hadn't connected the initials with the name/person
<SteveA> for a second i thought 'jam' was an add-on for bzr ;-)
<jblack> It is, but its probably old
<jblack> SteveA: Ok. I added a rsync section. Read it over and tell me if it reads clearly to you?
<niemeyer> jblack!
<niemeyer> What's up doc? :)
<jblack> niemeyer!!
<jblack> The sun is coming up. 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv,rs=lifeless]  Prevent test filtering breaking stories up - allows running of stories easily. (r3131: Robert Collins, Andrew Bennetts)
<ddaa> SteveA: jam is an add-on, it's the code name for our experimental patch generator based on genetic algorithms ;)
<ddaa> it works pretty well overall, but we have stability issues with its IRC UI.
<jblack> how are you my man?
<niemeyer> jblack: That's good news. ;)
* ddaa -> dinner
<niemeyer> ddaa: Enjoy it
* ddaa -> lunch
* ddaa needs coffee, or something
<jblack> anything bothering you today, buddy?
<SteveA> jblack: it's good.  i would change the title to something other than "Adding a new branch for review".  Perhaps "Getting a whole branch for review" ?
<niemeyer> ddaa: I was wondering where you were
<ddaa> niemeyer: so do I
<niemeyer> :-)
<SteveA> jblack: also, i'd add a note about the importance of the trailing slash
<SteveA> other than those comments, it reads very clearly.
<ddaa> SteveA: btw, email sent
<niemeyer> jblack: Not at all.. lot's of flying birds around my head with different ideas. :)
<jblack> SteveA: A whole branch?
<SteveA> ddaa: i will read now
<niemeyer> SteveA: Morning
<jblack> niemeyer: Oh, you need a bb gun.
<SteveA> jblack: or maybe "getting a new branch for review"
<SteveA> jblack: or maybe "getting a branch that is not in rocketfuel for review"
<niemeyer> SteveA: Have you had the chance to look at the G arch spec?
<SteveA> i guess the point is, you can use "bzr get" for it, but this will be slow right now.
<jblack> Getting a new branch for review is good
<SteveA> niemeyer: no, i haven't looked at any stuff from the G-Men for a while
<niemeyer> Humm.. G-Men sounds.. humm G.. :)
<SteveA> jblack: so, you might also point out that the reason to use rsync today is that we're waiting for the fast stuff to land in bzr
<niemeyer> SteveA: Let me know if you do, please..
<SteveA> niemeyer: men in black :-)
<jblack> Done.
<jblack> Sure.
<jblack> Done
<jblack> Ohh. the owner of spacepants.org is using bzr.
<lifeless> jaq
<SteveA> jamesh, stub, spiv: what's happened about the   sqlobject =='f'  to sqlobject?
<cprov> BjornT: looks daf (or me, not sure) already merged his branch by accident ...zero diff locally too, I'll remove the branch from PendingReviews
<spiv> jblack: why are you looking at spacepants.org?
<spiv> jblack: I am curious :)
<spiv> SteveA: stub was going to do the necessary surgery to sqlobject, I thought
<jblack> spiv: because I was searching for "RHEL" and "bzr"
<SteveA> spiv: phonecall?
<stub> SteveA: I'll be sorting that tomorrow
<SteveA> ok
<jblack> spiv: He has something called bugtool
<salgado> SteveA, do you know in what port shipit is running on production?
<SteveA> salgado: same as launchpad is
<daf> cprov: I don't think it was me
<SteveA> bug 31299
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31299 in launchpad "bad URLs some error pages" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31299
<cprov> daf: so do I ;), that's way the zero diff is weird
<SteveA> salgado: ^^^^
<salgado> ah, good. thanks SteveA
<cprov> daf: anyway, I can't investigate it right now, high priority things on soyuz
<carlos> cprov: hi
<carlos> did you see my email?
<cprov> carlos: hi, yes, did't have time to sort it yet
<carlos> cprov: I have another problem with that branch. Do you have sometime to help me?
<cprov> carlos: yes 
<carlos> cprov: I'm adding a new test
<carlos> to test the translations upload
<carlos> and I get: pmount_0.9.7-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb: Unknown architecture: 'amd64'.
<carlos> cprov: but I already created the distrorelease 'dapper'
<carlos> and the distroarch amd64
<cprov> carlos: did you add an correspondent distroarchrelease for amd64
<cprov> ohh
<cprov> carlos: send me the test,
<carlos> just a second...
<cprov> carlos: ok
<carlos> cprov: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileigZV4z.html
<salgado> jamesh, still around?
<cprov> carlos: send me also the changesfile, please
<carlos> cprov: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFpM2ZU.html
<cprov> carlos: here i can't find you key -> UploadError: Signing key not found within launchpad.
<carlos> cprov: that key is Kinnison's one
<carlos> it should be there
<cprov> carlos: uhm ...
<cprov> carlos:keys imported, now got FileNotFound, which is good, send me the files 
<carlos> ok
<carlos> cprov: sent
<cprov> carlos: thx
<cprov> carlos: look on this https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileXUSEDH.html, it passes here and points you are missing pmount source in dapper 
<carlos> cprov: yeah, I saw that other error, but the arch error is still there....
<cprov> carlos: you were probably appending data to nascentupload, don't do it anymore, work with your own test
<cprov> carlos: here I don't have the arch error, run this new one and see if it pass
<carlos> I'm using distroreleasequeue.txt
<carlos> anyway, I will add the new test as you suggest
<carlos> cprov: thank you!
* SteveA --> lunch
<cprov> carlos: ok, try to work with this separated test (less moving parts) then I can help you on demmand, by copying it in my tree everytime you need me to run it for you
<carlos> cprov: your test works here
<carlos> so It's a matter of fixing the missing pmount package and I suppose that's all
<carlos> thank you
<cprov> carlos: fine, sort out the missing source 
<cprov> carlos: yes yes, be happy ;)
<doko_> could somebody enlighten me, why gcj-4.1_4.1ds8-0ubuntu8 was rejected with "Uploads to dapper are not accepted." ?
<salgado> stub, around?
<Kinnison> do that's a good one
<Kinnison> doko_: ^^
<carlos_> cprov: hi, sorry, my line went down
<doko_> Kinnison: ?
<carlos_> cprov: did you see my question?
<Kinnison> doko_: when did that reject happen?
<cprov> carlos_: nop, type it again, please
<carlos> cprov: I checked it and I already have a pmount sourcepackage in our sample data
<doko_> Kinnison: solved, that was still jackass ...
<carlos> cprov: so I suppose it's missing s source upload into the system, right?
<Kinnison> doko_: oops :-)
<cprov> carlos: not for dapper, I guess
<carlos> cprov: what's the table to do that?
<carlos> cprov: I thought the SourcePackage object was created automatically 
<carlos> from the SourcePackageName and DistroRelease
<cprov> carlos: uhm, nop ... there is no SourcePackage in DB world, but a SourcePackageRelease published in a given DistroRelease
<carlos> cprov: ok
<cprov> carlos: query SourcePackagePublishing, for a that name and that version within dapper distrorelease. 
<carlos> soyuz testing is really a pain in the ass....
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> will do that after lunch
<carlos> cprov: thanks
<cprov> carlos: I'll be here to help you
<carlos> cprov: when are you going to merge your branch?
<carlos> see you later
<cprov> carlos: in RF ? no established ETA yet, depends on the reviewer's
<carlos> so it's ready to review, right?
<carlos> ok
<stub> salgado: pong
<salgado> hi stub, I'm having some issues trying to write a sql query. can you give me some help?
<stub> salgado: sure
<salgado> so, we have the MirrorProbeRecord, where we store when a mirror was last probed (together with the log file). I need to do a query to get the mirrors that need probing. these should be the mirrors that were never probed or that were probed more than N hours ago
* BjornT heads out for a while
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJX1jTn.html is what I have so far, but I think that's not the right way to do it. apart from the fact that it won't do what I want
<stub> salgado: Does https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1ArzpA.html give you the results you want?
<stub> use 'is true' btw instead of = true
<stub> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file6uGRaw.html with the 'enabled' flag check 
<salgado> stub, yeah, that seems to does the job. I'll write a test just to make sure. thank you!
<mpool> thanks for making the login timeouts more reasonable!
<kiko> morning
<mpool> hi kiko
<mpool> i was just saying
<mpool> "thanks for making the login timeouts more reasonable!"
<mpool> anyhow, goodnight
<kiko> enjoy both
<kiko> stub, rollout planned for tomorrow? what revno?
* LarstiQ seconds mpool 
<bradb> hey kiko. I think I've come up with a pretty simple macro API for keeping the search filter, than I can land (or get into code review at least) today including giving +assignedbugs the new look and feel, and possibly having time to migrate another of the reports today. should i do it, or should i still drop it?
<kiko> that's interesting
<kiko> if it's simple, give me an overview of how it works
<bradb> the macro would expect certain variables (default nothing): status_filter_links, searchtext, package, etc. it would use tal:conditions to know which of these need to be rendered. the views could have a base mixin class for common filter criteria extraction, and could specialize as needed.
<bradb> actually, it would be more like searchtext_filter_link and package_filter_link
<kiko> how would the view provide these variables?
<bradb> kiko: the view for +assignedbugs wouldn't bother providing package_filter_link, where the view for +packagebugs would provide it with a method, like getPackageBugsFilterLink => tal:define="package_bugs_filter_link view/getPackageBugsFilterLink"
<stub> kiko: I'm thinking of r3123 with r3128 cherry picked
<kiko> bradb, it might be easier for the macro to use the view directly
<stub> kiko: But I'm open to opinions
<bradb> kiko: It could do.
<stub> kiko: r3126 should probably go out too
<kiko> stub, that sounds like a good plan, though I'd try to pick r3126 too -- basically let the support tracker stuff bake.
<kiko> right
<kiko> matsubara has a fix for bug 31158 that might be nice too, if we can land it now
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31158 in soyuz "BinaryPackageRelease page is crashing because of portlet details" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31158
<ddaa> holy shit...
<ddaa> the sourcepackage field in productseries is just plain wrong...
<ddaa> a series can be associated to multiple source packages...
<ddaa> see database.ProductSeries.setPackaging
<kiko> what does the field link to?
<ddaa> it's not actually a field in the database
<ddaa> it's an input in the series/+source form
<ddaa> in the database is something that exists somewhere in the packaging tables
<kiko> packaging sounds right, though
<ddaa> look at database.ProductSeries.setPackaging
<ddaa> that will update any number of existing associations, or create a new one...
<ddaa> looks to me like a simple text input is not the right UI for that kind of functionality...
<ddaa> nevermind it has nothing to do with RCS imports...
* kiko scratches head
<ddaa> don't scratch too hard, or you'll end up with no HEAD again ;)
<kiko> what happened?
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> bradb, I think you should leave the filter stuff for later.
<bradb> kiko: ok
<kiko> it sounds like it will get in the way, and if we centralize the forms it is easy to add it in to the single central location, later.
<kiko> stub, are you on vacation today?
<bradb> I'm removing it on a separate branch then, so that we can get the code back if needed, whilst not leaving it sit there unused in the codebase.
<kiko> sounds good
<kiko> bradb, what did bug 3123 actually fix?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3123 in python-numeric "python-numeric-tutorial package does not depend on python2.3 but requires it" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3123
<kiko> oops sorry
<kiko> bradb, what bug did r3123 actually fix?
<bradb> kiko: Just the bug in the errors report. I couldn't find a bug report open for it.
<stub> kiko: sort of
<kiko> bradb, how did it happen?
<kiko> a null bugtask delta?
<kiko> stub, cprov wanted to ask you to do some work on mawson if you could
<kiko> cprov, email stub of the details, is my suggestion, anyway
<cprov> kiko: nevermind, I'm talking with him
<bradb> kiko: The BinaryPackageName vocabulary was returning an int instead of the BPN object, so in the specific case where a BPN is filled in for a task, it can look like a change was made when one wasn't, and thus it gets processed through the change machinery, causing an empty task delta.
<bradb> Because the code that checks if a change was really made would be comparing a BPN id to a BPN object
<kiko> I see
<kiko> bradb, do you think it happened when changing a bugtask's binary package name?
<bradb> no, that would accidetally work correctly
<bradb> i /think/ it happens when you submit a "Comment on this change" without having changed anything.
<kiko> so what would crash? not changing it? :)
<kiko> I see
<bradb> Normally you get an error that says that you submitted a change comment without changing anything.
<kiko> cprov, did Kinnison manage to finish off the work to support pockets?
<kiko> non-release pockets, in particular
<kiko> stub, do you know if anyone is working on the fix for boolean columns?
<cprov> Kinnison: not yet, we are working on it 
<kiko> I  see
<stub> kiko: I'm looking at that tomorrow
<kiko> stub, thanks
<kiko> stub, in your reply to the Vocabulary... email I sent, I had two questions
<kiko> a) did you do any code changes or would you like to delegate this to salgado?
<kiko> b) how do you "redo the ORDER BY" to use the index?
<ddaa> stub: can you set the owner of https://launchpad.net/people/ddaa/+branch/gnome-app-install/main and https://launchpad.net/people/ddaa/+branch/update-manager/dev to mvo, please?
<ddaa> (using "admins" priv)
<kiko> ddaa, is there no "reassign" yet?
<Alinux> hello, when Dapper's lauchpad import ?
<ddaa> kiko: you mean somethnig like bug #29863 ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29863 in launchpad "Workflow to transfer ownership" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29863
<ddaa> kiko: as far as I know, there is nothing to implement any of the use cases.
<ddaa> kiko: there is Branch.author, but it's for a different use case.
<kiko> ddaa, that's what I was referring to. it would be nice to have..
<ddaa> kiko: well, it's not going to happen soon since it was marked as wishlist... feel free to expand on the strawman I proposed.
<ddaa> kiko: in the meantime, an admins intervention is required.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  required MirrorProbeRecord indexes (r3132: Stuart Bishop)
<ddaa> mvo: your branches are set up and linked from the productseries, now you just need an admin to make you the owner of the branches.
<ddaa> here is the list of people you can nag: https://launchpad.net/people/admins
<mvo> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> I had to file like 3 or 4 new bugs related to that user's email...
<ddaa> mvo: can you handle replying to launchpad-users?
<mvo> ddaa: hm, clicking on https://launchpad.net/products/update-manager/+series/main gives me a oops 
<ddaa> what... the...
<mvo> ddaa: I'm not on launchpad-users, sorry. my mail awaits moerations there too
* ddaa cries
<mvo> ddaa: OOPS-44A491 if that helps
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44A491
<kiko> I'll approve
<ddaa> FUCKING BUGGY PRODUCTSERIES DIE DIE DIE
<ddaa> here's what you get when you have functionality with no owner, no use case, and nobody who cares...
<ddaa> mvo: I'll clear the ProductSeries.branch, I bet that's the culprit...
<ddaa> I sort of believe that field was actually never used
<mvo> ddaa: I answered the mail "gnome-app-install, update-manager sources?" on ubuntu-desktop/launchpad-users now
<mvo> ddaa: thanks for tracking that issue 
<ddaa> mvo: fixed
<ddaa> holy fuck
<ddaa> mvo: thanks a lot, you helped me uncover a critical bug I needed to be aware of for the bzr transition.
<ddaa> this transitions starts to really feel like bug slalom, or dodging bugllets, or whatever...
<ddaa> I mean really, all the bugs in the system are the main design constrainsts...
<mvo> ddaa: thanks, I can see the bazaar branch now (but the old cvs branch is still there too)
<ddaa> mvo: sure, it's still being updated, I see no reason to remove it
<ddaa> Arguably, it should not be in the productseries, but I filed a bug about that.
<mvo> ddaa: it's not used for development anymore, maybe it can be moved to a less prominent place?
<mvo> ddaa: or renamed to "OLD" or something?
<ddaa> rename the productseries to OLD?
<ddaa> man, it's your main productseries...
<mvo> ddaa: it isn't anymore, the main one is the bzr branch. and I seem to be unable to change that myself
<ddaa> it's your main productseries
<ddaa> productseries contains rcs import
<ddaa> that's a bug in my opinion
<ddaa> you cannot have rcs import w/o productseries
<ddaa> we will be able to clear up the rcs details when the bzr branch for the import is registered and published, but right now it would cause the data to just never be converted.
<ddaa> well, actually it's probably already converted, but won't be published
<ddaa> We can do that if you think it's right not to publish the bzr branch for that RCS import.
<daf> ddaa: re your bug:
<daf> "not possible" -- the UI doesn't support it?
<daf> or it's a permissions problem?
<ddaa> daf: which bug, which "Not possible"?
<mvo> all the fuss started because CVS is no longer my main branch for u-m and g-a-i. I would be happy to change that myself in launchpad but apparently I'm unable to. so I would like to have some way to indicate that it is no longer the mainline
<daf> ddaa: bug #31308
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31308 in launchpad "Cannot set branch associated to a productseries" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<daf> "t's currently not possible to set the branch associated to a productseries."
<ddaa> daf: there's no UI for that. And actually the productserie page OOPSes when you set the branch with sql.
<ddaa> Will comment on the bug.
<daf> thanks
<daf> including an OOPS reference might be helpful
<ddaa> mvo: I understand that, but the "main branch" concept in launchpad is current braindead.
<ddaa> add in an importd bug
<mvo> ddaa: so there is no way to change a "main branch" once it was setup? (with the current lp)?
<ddaa> mvo: so the only options I can give you is either leave the productseries as it is, or clear the RCS details and never have the RCS import updated again and never have it published as baz.
* mvo weeps
<ddaa> mvo: there's no main branch concept in launchpad. There is a main productseries.
<ddaa> mvo: I weep too
<ddaa> this stuff is braindead
<mvo> ok, please keep it as it is then people in gnome-cvs translate there it would be good to have that stuff importet
<ddaa> I just did not realise how serious it was before we had the ability to register branch...
<mvo> I will add some comment in the bzr branches stuff and hope that interessted people read it and get the bzr stuff instead of the cvs one
<ddaa> mvo: I'm really sorry for the trouble, but when I told you the rcs import stuff was in dire shape I was not weening. I just know how seriously broken it's broken, and you just happen to hit most of road bumps (and find some new ones too).
<ddaa> mvo: in that sense, you are an invaluable help to me :)
<mvo> ddaa: ok, thanks. I'm happy that it will help fixing the issues. I will be able to work around the issues until then :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fixes https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/31158 (BinaryPackageRelease page is crashing because of portlet details) r=kiko (r3133: Diogo Matsubara)
<carlos> cprov: ok, so I have the sourcepackagerelease but it's still failing
<carlos> cprov: I think it's related to the manifest entry I choosed
<cprov> carlos: manifest isn't really important, IFAICS
<carlos> cprov: let me show you the new test
<matsubara> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31287 Could you try to access this bug?
<cprov> carlos: sure
<carlos> cprov: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7CyY91.html
<cprov> carlos: right, you have to create a Build for amd64 arch
<cprov> carlos: and pass it via to the policy
<carlos> how?
<cprov> carlos: spr.createBuild()
<carlos> ok
<kiko> matsubara, targetname is forbidden to me.
<cprov> carlos: also to publish the just-created sourcepackagerelease
<kiko> stub, r3133 would be nice as well, soyuz topcrasher
<matsubara> kiko: same with me and salgado.
<ddaa> daf: I commented on bug 31308
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31308 in launchpad "Cannot set branch associated to a productseries" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<kiko> bradb, can you check on permissions for bug 31287? seems busted.
* bradb looks
<bradb> hm, weird
<kiko> not only weird, it's a bug :)
<kiko> or perhaps not, but..
<bradb> yes, almost surely a bug
* bradb tries to reproduce locally
<salgado> isn't that a bug that was filed as private?
<kiko> it might have been, but are there no subscribers?
<bradb> it's almost surely a privacy-related bug. i'm just trying to confirm that it is what i think it is.
<bradb> reproduced locally
<bradb> It would have been easy to overlook before because most of us were admins.
<kiko> thank god somebody decided to revert that, but matsubara and salgado were never admins that I know of
<bradb> they probably weren't looking at a lot of private bugs
<bradb> there aren't many for LP
<kiko> tru
<kiko> add test and fix and we can cherry-picketh
<bradb> yeah
<salgado> what would be the fix for that? (just curious)
<bradb> This is actually already tested in the privacy stored, and perms denied is the right error here, but the perms denied appears to be happening when rendering the ZPT, instead of when traversing the URL, which causes it to spit out an exception, instead of a human-readable "not allowed here" type page.
<bradb> s/privacy stored/privacy story/
<bradb> salgado: I /think/ the error may be in the page perms config, but I'm verifying that now.
<salgado> right, but I'd expect that the launchpad team would've been subscribed to that bug when it was filed
<bradb> salgado: Not if it were reported private.
<bradb> The SecurityTeams spec is set to address this hostility.
<salgado> ah, right
<bradb> right, here's the problem:
<bradb>     <browser:pages
<bradb>         for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IBugTask"
<bradb>         class="canonical.launchpad.browser.BugTaskView"
<bradb>         permission="zope.Public">
<bradb>       <browser:page
<bradb>         name="+index"
<bradb>         template="../templates/bugtask-index.pt" />
<bradb> zope.Public, when it should be launchpad.View.
<kiko> hey stub?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  remove the search filter UI. plan to resurrect it at the London sprint. (r3134: Brad Bollenbach)
<ddaa> kiko: replied to your mail with CC to the launchpad mailing list
<kiko> thanks 
<ddaa> kiko: your suggestion was wrong, and I ended up writing a long explanation of why... I thought it would be of interest to other peopel.
<kiko> saying "your suggestion was wrong" isn't a good way to garner support...
<jbailey> In Malone, what's the difference between "milestone" in the status field, and targetting a fix at a release?
<kiko> jbailey, the latter seems to be a bad suggestion
<bradb> jbailey: milestones are a forward-looking goal, targeting a fix to a release is for backport/security fixes. this ui sucks.
<ddaa> kiko: sorry I did not mean it to get out this way...
<bradb> jbailey: Making this UI suck less is on my top 5 priorities list, among some other tasks involving making bug listings/batch/searching suck less.
<jbailey> Hmm,okay.
<jbailey> In this case I'm targetting a fix to a release because I'm uploading to -updates.
<jbailey> So I want to track the upload to Hoary and Breezy separately.
<jbailey> So it looks like I sould target a fix to the release.
<ddaa> kiko: put another way "registered branches cannot be a superset of authored branches because there are distinct overlapping sets".
<jbailey> Thanks for the help. =)
<bradb> jbailey: yep, that's right. no prob.
<kiko> ddaa, have you considered that it may be that the end-user does not benefit from this separation?
<ddaa> I have, and they do.
<ddaa> I can find the specific bug where that was discussed, if you want.
<kiko> I've read it. I'm asking because I, as an end-user, see things in a similar manner as the user initially suggested in said bug report.
* ddaa goes back to read the bug report
<kiko> that going to registeredbranches and not seeing branches he registered /and/ authored is confusing.
<kiko> so I'm suggesting that 3 + 2 + 4 might be a better solution
<kiko> however
<ddaa> kiko: that's an interesting solution
<kiko> I don't want to discuss this any further than this, as I have a busy Monday :-)
<ddaa> I'm not dismissing what you are saying now, but what you said initially.
<ddaa> kiko: so you suggest 1+3 for authoredbranches and 2+3+4 for registeredbranches?
<bradb> Is it normal that our "Not allowed here" page shows an exception?
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> bradb, only for launchpad devels, I think
<bradb> kiko: I'm looking at this page with the no-privs user locally.
<ddaa> kiko: my concern is that I think that the places where the model does not match reality are important to see easily...
* bradb tests another page in production to see.
<ddaa> I'm not really happy with the current trade-off either.
<bradb> Hm, but I'm a dev in production, so screw that.
<kiko> ddaa, right, I think that /we/ as launchpad people find that distinction important, but I don't know about the end user
<bradb> stub: Is it normal that our "Not allowed here" page shows an exception?
<carlos> cprov: ok, next step... How could I publish the package?
<kiko> it is not normal, bradb 
<kiko> it should only be so for launchpad devels
<kiko> are you sure no-privs is not in launchpad devels?
<bradb> Yeah, I checked that: No Privileges Person is not an active member of any Launchpad teams.
<bradb> I'm wondering if we also have a config that says always show tb's in dev.
<ddaa> kiko: you have a point... I guess we'd need to ask users. You know that old rule: when in doubt, do what's most useful to you, then you know it will match the expectations of at least one user.
<cprov> carlos: invoke its correspondent IDistroReleaseQueueSource.publish()
<kiko> that's reasonable
<cprov> carlos:  then move the resulted SSPPH to status PUBLISHED
<carlos> ok
<bradb> kiko: ah, check it out:
<bradb>         # If the config says to show tracebacks, or we're on the debug port,
<bradb>         # or the logged in user is in the launchpad team, show tracebacks.
<bradb> it all makes sense now
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> cprov: this is not working... the queue is empty
<carlos> cprov: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCmeZoJ.html
<carlos> cprov: the for loop does not executes any iteration
<cprov> carlos: on sec
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: you only have DRQ after perform the an upload 
<carlos> so I need to upload the tar.gz?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> dude, this is soooo complicate. The test Is getting big and big to just test a small part of the system
<cprov> carlos: in fact you need, since you have shortcut the source upload process, to create the SSPPH record by hand as we do in that method I've pointed you
<carlos> I suppose that the fact that I don't know the details about soyuz it's the problem here...
<carlos> cprov: so what's the right way to do it?
<cprov> carlos: add the the SSPPH record by hand, I think, so at the end you'll have the source published 
<kiko> carlos, cprov: would it be easier for carlos to put things in a directory like the sync process does?
<kiko> just place them in a directory
<kiko> and run process-upload for a specific policy
<kiko> would that work?
<cprov> kiko: he'd need real source 
<kiko> not if you move the source check to the policy
<kiko> instead of hardcoding it
<carlos> cprov: I have the real source
<cprov> kiko: this is not trivial 
<cprov> carlos: how big ?
<carlos> small
<carlos> 36104 bytes
<cprov> carlos: I'd not run the tools for it, it's expensive and as dificult as doing what you are doing. 
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: concentrated in what you need, as soon as you have the source published you binary upload (already done) will pass
<cprov> carlos: will send the SSPPH insert for you, one sec
<carlos> ok, thank you
<kiko> one sec, let me go up.
<bradb> BjornT: For the "API" of a ZPT macro, is it more idiomatic for it to expect certain variables to exist, or for it to expect the view to have certain methods, or does it matter?
<BjornT> bradb: good question, i'm not quite sure. i would say it depends on the situation, so it doesn't matter that much. choose what seems the easiest thing to do.
<bradb> ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bugtask view permissions so the 'Not allowed here' page shows the correct exception when user visits a private bug without launchpad.View permissions. (This is already tested to ensure that a 403 Forbidden is raised.) (r3135: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko> carlos, I now understand better what you are doing -- simulating a build that uploads translations to rosetta, right?
<carlos> kiko: right
<kiko> I thought there were tests that did that already,but there are none
<carlos> kiko: if the test works, then we can start doing dapper imports
<kiko> yeah, I see.
<carlos> We have tests for the imports
<kiko> but not for builds :)
<carlos> but not for the glue between soyuz and rosetta
<carlos> right
<cprov> carlos: wth -> (16:19:50) carlos <AUTO-REPLY> :  I'm not here ;)
<carlos> oh, sorry
<cprov> carlos: don't you receive priv ?
<carlos> yes, I do
<kiko> ddaa, do you know if permissions are broken in https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-app-install/+series/main/+addpackage -- ?
<kiko> ddaa, I'd like product owners to be able to add those links..
<ddaa> dunno about this page...
<ddaa> but I think there's alread a package for gnome-app-install...
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-app-install/+packages
<ddaa> There's a bug about this being hidden and useless: bug 31319
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31319 in launchpad "Association between source package and product is not discoverable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31319
<kiko> is it useless?
<kiko> or just too hidden to be useful?
<ddaa> useless for navigation
<ddaa> and, well, too hidden to be useful, too...
<ddaa> the table is not hyperlinked
<carlos> cprov: ok, next step done
<carlos> but I keep getting "Policy permits only one build per upload."
<cprov> carlos: pass the build.id to the policy
<carlos> right, I forgot that... sorry
<ddaa> cprov: you have admins superpowers
<cprov> ddaa: yes, I have
<ddaa> can you give mvo ownership of https://launchpad.net/people/ddaa/+branch/update-manager/dev and https://launchpad.net/people/ddaa/+branch/gnome-app-install/main please?
* mvo hugs ddaa
<ddaa> and maybe sets the name of the latter to "dev" for consistency, too
<carlos> cprov: hmmm... sorry but I don't see a way to link the build with the policy....
<cprov> ddaa: mvo: check it, please
<cprov> carlos: one sec ... (set MockOptions().buildid = build.id
<ddaa> cprov: looks right, thank you
<cprov> ddaa: you're welcome
<cprov> carlos: you need to use buildd policy too
<mvo> cprov: thanks, looks good
<carlos> cprov: buildd policy?
<cprov> carlos: instead of anything
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I need to go out for 15 minutes when I'm back I will try that
<carlos> cprov: thank you very much!
<ddaa> kiko: re product preload, I think it's just because this guy is bored. http://jarufe.monkey.cl/
<kiko> that may be
<ddaa> http://foros.tux.cl/viewtopic.php?p=11114&sid=e6af236771b13b61fb98ec83fef51e2e
<ddaa> I think this guy needs a dating site more than launchpad.
<cprov> carlos: when you get back, see this test prototype -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefNbWHF.html, hope it does what you want
<carlos> I'm back
<carlos> cprov: that's more or less what I did. Thanks!
<cprov> carlos: good, did you see that test .. have isolated you tarball.
<cprov> carlos: how are you going to process it now ?
<cprov> carlos: don't forget to abort the transaction when you finish you test (I forgot)
<carlos> cprov: we have code in place for that
<carlos> so it's a matter of checking the translation import queue to know if the import was done
<cprov> carlos: I'm pushing my branch, you'll need it for a small fix in DRQ interface
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: tricky, I'm curious to see how your things will work, maybe in the next conference ;)
<carlos> cprov: it's easy, Kinnison did a hook on soyuz for translations, let me check where is it...
<kiko> matsubara, how's it going?
<cprov> DRQC.publish()
<cprov> carlos: ^^
<carlos> cprov: yes
<carlos> cprov: publish_ROSETTA_TRANSLATIONS
<cprov> carlos: the magic is in spr.attachTranslationFiles()
<carlos> oh, you want those details?
<carlos> then best for the next conference, or at least not today... I wan to finish this today and stop.
<matsubara> kiko: wanna take a look of what I have so far?
<cprov> carlos: sure, as I said, next conf ;)
<kiko> matsubara, what are you working on?
<cprov> carlos: let me know if you need any other help with upload-and-queue system
<carlos> cprov: I don't think so, If this triggers Kinnison's hook, that's all I need. Next step is Rosetta specific
<matsubara> kiko: that broken traversal on build problem, and trying to fix a portlet on binary package release page
<carlos> cprov: thank you very much for your help
<carlos> The test is passing now
<carlos> It's time to test my Rosetta stuff ;-)
<cprov> carlos: anytime
<cprov> carlos: good luck !
<ddaa> kiko: I think I construed a convincing scenario of what happened with "prelink", and came to an interesting conclusion.
<carlos> thanks!
<kiko> matsubara, the broken traversal thing should be trivial
<matsubara> kiko: it's already fixed.
<kiko> where's the patch
<carlos> hmm
<matsubara> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileADvMEg.html
<carlos> cprov: I need some extra help. I cannot create the entry published as the hook is executed when we publish it
<carlos> hmm
<cprov> carlos: ?? again, I lost the track 
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> the source code is published
<carlos> then, I upload a binary
<carlos> and execute .process()
<cprov> right
<carlos> but the publish hook are not executed
* carlos talks about queue.py code
<cprov> carlos: wait you need to execute DRQ.publish()
<cprov> carlos: in fact DRQC.publish()
<SteveA> daf, matsubara: hi guys.
<carlos> instead of NascentUpload.process() ?
<matsubara> hi SteveA 
<carlos> or before it?
<SteveA> i have received a user-support request by email.  someone needs to sign the CoC in launchpad, but is having trouble doing so.
<SteveA> i'll reply to the email, and cc matsubara and daf on it.  okay?
<SteveA> you can sort out between you who will reply
<cprov> carlos: no, that is right, leave it there, since you have upload an NEW bin to dapper you need to accept then the 'process-accepted' can publish it or by hand you can directly publish it 
<cprov> carlos: I'm extending the test for you
<carlos> ok
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<cprov> carlos: add this before kill librarian 'queue_item.customfiles[0] .publish(MockLogger())'
<cprov> carlos: spr.attachTranslationFiles() is broken
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> cprov: that's the point for this ...
<cprov> carlos: I see :)
<carlos> cprov: from where could I get queue_item?
<carlos> Oh, I have it already
<carlos> sorry
<cprov> carlos: yup
<carlos> cprov:  ForbiddenAttribute: ('customfiles', <DistroReleaseQueue at 0x35989f0c>)
<cprov> carlos: (17:28:11) cprov: carlos: I'm pushing my branch, you'll need it for a small fix in DRQ interface
<cprov> carlos: you need my branch or fix it by hand in yours
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<carlos> that's the fix
* carlos merges
<AlinuxOS> carlos, buenas dias :)
<AlinuxOS> when there will be Dapper in Rosetta ? :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: hola :-)
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<dsas> hi, there are two teams in launchpad that are seemingly the same team. One has the various members of the doc team as members, but no packages, the other has the tech board as a member but no-one else and owns the doc packages
<dsas> The teams being ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-doc-lists, should the two teams be merged together?
<Seveas> dsas, you'd better discuss that with the members of those teams
* bradb heads off, later all
<dsas> well Corey Burger of the docteam said it seems that it's likely, I'll ask someone from the tech board too.
* cprov points the joke of the day: ... drescher.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.167): icmp_seq=13 ttl=48 time=3802 ms 
<dsas> Seveas: there's no need for a merge afterall, sorry.
<luka74> Is Malone down? I get error: OOPS-44C718 when trying to submit bug 
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44C718
<luka74> (or just clicking on "Choose..." for package)
<matsubara> luka74: known problem, that is bug 30979. 
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30979 in malone "Oops in popup to select a Ubuntu package" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30979
<kiko> let me see
<kiko> luka74, this should be fixed in production by tomorrow noon UTC
<luka74> OK, actually on "Add" bug I get different code: OOPS-44D752.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44D752
<luka74> (I try to add bug to "linux-image" package)
<sivang> Seveas: how does Ubugtu know where the traceback of an OOPS ?
<Mez> godamn this annoying package thing
<kiko> sivang, it just uses a hardcoded URL 
<kiko> Mez, what's p?
<Mez> Is there a simple way in malone to import a bug from debian's PTS
<Mez> kiko: pacakge was the wrong word
<Mez> I meant GPG sig thing
<kiko> oh. 
<Seveas> sivang, OOPS-(?P<oops>\d+[a-z] \d+) -> https:://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi? + match.group('oops')
<kiko> I don't think debzilla has been ported yet.
<Mez> kiko: damn - It's annoying cause am using malone as central bug tracking - want to bring in bug from debia n -have to make it myself then link
<kiko> that's annoying, yeah. I need to check with mdz what the status is on debzilla, if he needs us to port it.
<Mez> Seveas, I'm assuming the OOPS lookup is meant to be protected?
<luka74> BTW: submit to "linux-686" package works - strange!
<kiko> protected?
<Mez> kiko: looking at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi asks me for username and password
<kiko> chinstrap is private, yeah
<kiko> we need to move this stuff elsewhere
<kiko> reason it's private is just that it shares responsibility with other apps
<kiko> Can somebody check out https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-13/D752 and file a bug as relevant?
<kiko> BjornT or SteveA or mpt or someone?
<kiko> gone!
#launchpad 2006-02-19
<nictuku> hi. I have a project that is ubuntu-related, but hosted in a trac system. Should I register it in launchpad? what are the benefits?
<nictuku> oh better https://launchpad.net/faq
<ddaa> nictuku: if you do not see any benefit offhand, I suggest to abstain until you know what you want to use launchpad for ;)
<ddaa> I think one of the big things right now is Rosetta for translations.
<ddaa> (compared to trac, which has pretty much everything already)
<nictuku> =]  blast, I've register already now.
<ddaa> well, if you register your SVN details you will get a free daily import to bzr. In a few weeks, that bit is a bit broken/in works at the moment.
<sivang> night ddaa 
* sivang & # sleep
<ddaa> then the malone bug tracker allows you to cooperate more closely with the ubuntu distro guys
<ddaa> I dunno if it has support for watching trac bugs though...
<ddaa> sivang: nigh
<ddaa> sivang: then if you are an ubuntu packager, you can use launchpad to build packages too
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> s/sivang/nictuku/
<ddaa> nictuku: that's about all I can think off hand.
<ddaa> nictuku: does that answer your question?
<nictuku> very much! thank you
<ddaa> there's also a bunch of other random features, but trac probably fills your need for those already.
<nictuku> ahm
<nictuku> i created a bug tracker that would integrate to trac, but it didn't work and now I can't delete it =] 
<ddaa> lanuchpad is bad at deleting stuff
<ddaa> I cannot help you with bug tracking, it's not by dept at all.
<ddaa> I suggest you post to launchpad-users to explain your problem, that would also give good user feedback for the team to be more aware of whatever was your problem
<ddaa> alternatively, just nag stub, it's the db admin.
<nictuku> and a small bug report. I created a new project and when trying to search for it no result was returned. 
<ddaa> yeah, I noticed, that. I think it's a caching issue.
<nictuku> Maybe it's because the search key is too small (nwu). if that uses mysql's full text search or alike, it could be.
<ddaa> it uses postgres
<ddaa> I do not know really what would be the issue.
<ddaa> stub would
<ddaa> stub: come on you coward, I know you are awake!
<stub> eh?
<stub> Searching is word searching. Some terms might be too small to get any hits.
<nictuku> ahm.. I'm sorry but how can I delete both the project and the bug tracker? 
<stub> give me the project name and the bug tracker name, or urls to them.
<stub> I don't think you can hide them.
<nictuku> nwu, nwu-bugs
<ddaa> stub: hiding is implemented, but unsurprisingly it's agressively broken...
<ddaa> or was the last time I heard of it.
<stub> All trashed
<nictuku> thank you, and sorry again
<stub> np
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch_> hi
<jblack> jb-home: ping
<jblack> never mind. he's not here
<jamesh> lifeless: how do I go about creating new branches in rocketfuel?
<jblack> jamesh: You mean in rocketfuel-built? 
<jblack> jamesh: He'll have to adjust pqm and he'll probably want to adjust the config as well.
<jblack> I think he's offline right now (he's got heavy construction next doors, so went to a cafe). 
<jblack> If you send him an email about the new branch for pqm and where he can get the official branch (or perhaps your branch), then he should be able to add it
<lifeless> jamesh: you need to email me the details so I can setup PQM
<lifeless> jamesh: as jblack is saying.
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.
<lifeless> jamesh: I'll do the initial tag into pqm, and then we update the config, and finally the launchpad sourcecode/Makefile
<lifeless> jamesh: if you can prep an updated configs branch with each of staging, production, development etc, and the launchpad changes to run the test suite for your new branch when make check is run on sourcecode/ 
<lifeless> that would be very helpful
<jamesh> lifeless: I can do the config updates after it is set up in pqm, and my LP branch updates sourcecode/Makefile
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, excellent. email me the details, what its called etc
<lifeless> jamesh: one little bid of red tape, then it gets done.
<jamesh> oh?
<lifeless> check your mail ;)
<jamesh> got it now
<jamesh> lifeless: he reviewed the code on launchpad-reviews in the last day with an rs=SteveA on the pygpgme code
<jamesh> if that helps
<lifeless> so far I've always got an explicit nod from him for things going into rf
<jamesh> fair enough
<lifeless> New things are rare enough that  enough that checking explicitly is not onerous
<lifeless> oh damn, I forget the other ques
<lifeless> tions
<jamesh> lifeless: if you want to use gpgme in bzr, you might want to consider using this code there too
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> Is it open source ?
<jamesh> I suppose so.  I did it in my spare time
<lifeless> I would like it if you could make that definite
<lifeless> ;)
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> cute hack someday, make bzr selftest use a progress bar.
<jamesh> lifeless: license should be definite now.
<jamesh> LGPL, to match the library it is wrapping
<lifeless> cool
<LaserJock> is it possible to look at binary packages on LP? I see a greyed out link on the left when I look at the source package page
<lifeless> does it have a home page ? 
<jamesh> LaserJock: sure.  There are links to it from the source packages, or from a distro arch release page
<jamesh> lifeless: not yet.
<LaserJock> jamesh: but is there a URL that wouldn't depend on arch and release. I'm looking for a general URL scheme for binary packages.
<LaserJock> specifically for bugs listings
<jamesh> LaserJock: binary packages don't really make much sense without an arch
<jamesh> LaserJock: the bugs are categorised by source package name too
<LaserJock> jamesh: well I was thinking a listing of all bugs against a particular binary package quite a few users don't know what the source package is named necessarily
<jamesh> LaserJock: if it is a GUI app, do Help -> Get Help Online
<jamesh> then pick bugs in the menu on the right of that web page
<LaserJock> well, I was trying to write some documentation on how to find bugs in Ubuntu but I guess I'll just stick to source packages for now. I guess I can just put <release>/<arch> but that seems a bit much.
<jamesh> LaserJock: searches at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs will search all Ubuntu bugs
<jamesh> which is sometimes a good solution if you don't know the source package name (or know which package the problem resides in)
<LaserJock> jamesh: yes I realize that, I was just shooting for something URL based like bugs.debian.org/<package> versus bugs.debian.org/src:<package> but it's not a big problem. I just wondered if I was doing something wrong
<mpt> Is the datacenter migration still going on?
<lifeless> no
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thur 16 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add person_sort_key stored procedure, fucntional index and tests to sort people correctly by name (r3136: Stuart Bishop)
<SteveA> hello
<SteveA> lifeless, jamesh: definitely want the new gpg wrapper in RF, provided all tests pass.
<lifeless> SteveA: cool.
<jblack> stevea: You must have read my mind. I was just looking into testament for that purpose.
<jblack> for a new wrapper. Not for any particular wrapper that had already been written.
<SteveA> jblack: this is largely on jamesh's initiative.  he just turned up after LCA with a new gpgme wrapper. 
<jblack> Awesome. 
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> stub: i'm about to send you a signed email asking you to merge two launchpad accounts.  The user in question has the gpg key registered with one, but no longer has access to its email address.  He has access to the email addresses from the other.
<SteveA> hello carlos 
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<lifeless> pqm down for maintenance
<lifeless> back soon
<lifeless> spiv: can you try bb again ?
<stub> SteveA: You can merge accounts yourself now - there is a web ui for it somewhere (which I have to use too - can't do account merging sanely from the psql command line)
<stub> (linked from launchpad.net/people if you are logged in as an admin)
<stub> lifeless: Ping me when things are back up. I need to get onto balleny to tag and test todays production release.
<lifeless> its back up
<jblack> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> jblack: pong
<jblack> jamesh: How are you planning on doing the gpg script for rf?
<jamesh> jblack: what do you mean?
<jblack> well, I'm the writer of bzr-submit-merge.
<jblack> I'm wondering what you'd like from me. I could easily add "bzr testament" output to the email request.
<lifeless> jblack: I am betting jamesh is about to ECONTEXT
<lifeless> jblack: I know I am
<jamesh> jblack: the gpg stuff I've been working on is within the web app
<jamesh> jblack: replacing one libgpgme wrapper with another one
<jblack> Ok. A few minutes ago, SteveA talked about "the new gpg wrapper in RF"
<jblack> Oh, ok.
<jblack> Never mind. =)
<SteveA> stub: it is taking a while...
<stub> It has a high probability of getting blocked on other request's locks - it needs to touch a great many tables
<SteveA> stub: OOPS-45C282
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/45C282
<SteveA> we should turn off timeouts for that request, perhaps
<SteveA> it is all transactional, right?  so it either works or doesn't.
<jamesh> perhaps an zopeless script would help for some of these administrative merges
<stub> Yup - fully transactional. Try again.
* SteveA imagines to be here all morning
<stub> Hmm... statistician is running.
<stub> Doing its evil queries :-(
<stub> Definitely should farm that one out to a replica database
<SteveA> yes
<sivang> morning all
<sivang> hey jblack , how you been?
<SteveA> stub: OOPS-45A275.  how much longer with the statistician be running?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/45A275
<stub> I'll kill it so we can confirm it is the bastard
<SteveA> ok
* SteveA waits
* stub waits for his ssh connection to connect :-(
<stub> SteveA: ok. dead. hit it.
<SteveA> OOPS-45C284.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/45C284
<SteveA> i'll try one more time
<SteveA> OOPS-45B304.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/45B304
<stub> Yup. evil queries from the statistician are still running (client killed, but PostgreSQL hasn't noticed yet)
<SteveA> ok
* SteveA waits some more
<stub> SteveA: ok. and again?
<stub> We have lucille connections , at least one of which is 'idle in transaction' which is not good.
<stub> but the batch jobs are all dead
<SteveA> wow
<SteveA> it wasn't even timing out on the merge
<SteveA> it was timing out on the "are you sure" page
<lifeless> stub: statistician should be able to run unisolated no ?
<SteveA> stub: it all worked.  very quickly now.
<stub> SteveA: ok. statistician is evil and needs refactoring.
<stub> Or running on a replica database (which will also need refactoring since it still needs to write the stats to the production db)
<SteveA> <p style="notveryubuntu">or kicking in the nuts and breaking its nose on your knee.</p>
<SteveA> stub: can you do an async replica easily
<SteveA> ?
<stub> A replica good enough for the statistician is easy - just restore the nightly backup into a fresh db like I do for staging. No software required.
<SteveA> <p style="jazzclub">niiice.</p>
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<mpt> BjornT, how do I edit a Malone attachment?
<mpt> There's a test for it
<mpt> but I can't see how to get to the edit URL by clicking anywhere
<BjornT> mpt: it should be an edit link in the portlet, i think
<mpt> well, that won't work
<mpt> if there's more than one attachment :-)
<BjornT> mpt: well, there should be one link per attachment :)
<mpt> so if the bug has 16 attachments
<mpt> there should be 16 "Edit Attachment N" links in the portlet
<mpt> heh
<mpt> oh!
<BjornT> mpt: well, at the moment there's a small "(edit)" after the title
<mpt> There's a bug attachments portlet!
* mpt hadn't noticed that before :-S
<BjornT> mpt: feel free to improve it ;)
<mpt> Giving it a pink background would work
<mpt> otherwise it's pretty unnoticable
<mpt> SteveA, have you had time to review https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SimplifyingMalone yet?
<jamesh> mpt: blink tag, maybe?
<BjornT> yeah, i think we really should try to work and incorporate more information in the main context area
<mpt> well, we could have an "(edit)" link next to the attachment in the comment itself
<mpt> jamesh, or <marquee>, or both
<mpt> BjornT, but it would be ... it *is* rather weird to be able to re-title an attachment that lives inside someone's comment box
<BjornT> mpt: yeah, that would be quite weird.
<mpt> attachments sit on the fence of editable description vs. non-editable comments
<SteveA> hi mpt 
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> mpt: voice call?
<mpt> sure
<SteveA> hmm...
<SteveA> this is a bit like last time, where the connection was dropping often
<SteveA> are you still using wireless?
<SteveA> maybe a wired connection would work better?
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 10 minutes for the weekly code update. Estimated downtime is about 10 mins. wikis will be in readonly mode.
<stub> Update: Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes for the weekly code update. Estimated downtime is about 10 mins. wikis will be in readonly mode.
<Kinnison> stub: the rollout for the db patches, 17-0 17-1 and 18-0 ?
<stub> Kinnison: Not 18-0, and 17-1 is already applied to production. So just 17-0
<stub> (The 'patch' patches I use for backporting patches I apply to the live DB)
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> cool, nothing for me to worry about in that lot
<Kinnison> stub: publisher is finished, from the ftpmaster side you're good to go
<Kinnison> stub: say as soon as you're done please
* stub kicks things off
<dooglus> wouldn't it be better to do the code update at night time?
<dooglus> ;)
<daf> it's always night time somewhere
<dooglus> yeah, but at the moment it's only night time for the Australians
<daf> well, it's only 21:30 for them
<daf> it's the west coast USA that's being let off, I reckon
<dooglus> what time is it in Wales?
<daf> 10:32
<daf> (GMT - 00:05)
<dooglus> I had a really vivid dream that I was in Wales last night.
<daf> yes?
<dooglus> yes, I was walking around the Gower peninsula, & it was really beautiful.  I don't often remember dreams, but this was really nice.
<stub> Kinnison: done
<daf> yay
<daf> dooglus: ah, lovely
<Kinnison> stub: ftpmaster reenabled, thanks
<mpt_> SteveA, matsubara or someone could land my builds listing work because that's all published on chinstrap
<SteveA> mpt: mail the list with the details, i'll follow up later
<daf> SteveA: could you add an "oops" milestone to shipit for me?
<mpt_> ok
<SteveA> daf: ok
<SteveA> although... launchpad developers should be able to do so.
<SteveA> how can we make it so?
<daf> I'm not sure
<daf> is shipit marked as a Launchpad product?
<daf> I mean, is it in the Launchpad project?
<SteveA> wtf
<mpt_> yes
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/shipit
<SteveA> we have two series here
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Muhammad khawar (2005-12-10)
<SteveA>     How can i order the product.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that's one series
<SteveA> Arif (2005-10-05)
<SteveA>     lunix 5.10 or higher/lower
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that's another
<SteveA> why are random people allowed to add product series to my product?
<SteveA> well, i suppose people can release unofficial series
<SteveA> but still.
<daf> ...while Launchpad developers can't add milestones
<SteveA>  No revision control details recorded for Muhammad khawar
<daf> bzr uncommit
<mpt_> Wasn't the big idea that anyone could make branches of someone else's product, for easier forking?
<mpt_> and have it listed on the product page
<daf> mpt_: don't say the F word -- we *branch*
<SteveA> yes for branches
<SteveA> not sure about product series
<mpt_> for easier ... varying
<SteveA> but maybe
<SteveA> we should probably have the concept of "endorsed by product owner" series
<SteveA> and other series
<SteveA> but anyway...
<mpt_> and the difference between a product series and a branch seems to be part of what ddaa was talking about earlier
<SteveA> stub: can you remove these product series from shipit?
<daf> mpt_: not having that sorted out seems to be blocking lots of things
<SteveA> anyone see any harm in changing the shipit registrant to launchpad-developers?
<SteveA> (people/launchpad i mean)
<mpt_> daf, yes, it seems to be an amorphous mess
<SteveA> mpt_: go to sleep!
<mpt_> right
<carlos> SteveA: hi, do you have sometime to talk about https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/31333 ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31333 in rosetta "Separate update in POST from rendering of form via redirect()" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<daf> I should write a bot that keeps track of people's timezones and tells them to go to bed
<SteveA> daf: mpt needs to be up early to get some network stuff sorted out
<SteveA> carlos: yes, what do you want to talk about?
<carlos> SteveA: I did the redirect already
<carlos> SteveA: but the form is rendered anyway...
<SteveA> i need to see the code
<SteveA> is it in RF?
<stub> SteveA: trashed
<SteveA> stub: ta
<carlos> without the redirect, yes
<SteveA> carlos: i don't follow
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> can you say the same thing but in more words?
<carlos> SteveA: we have the translation form
<carlos> with every submit, we handle the form and render the next page
<carlos> at the same time
<seb128> hi
<carlos> I think you suggested to split it and handle the post first and then render the page using a redirect
<seb128> is there a way to merge 2 upstreams product?
<SteveA> hi seb128 
<SteveA> i think that's a question for stub 
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/products/sj https://launchpad.net/products/sound-juicer are both sound-juicer
<stub> seb128: Not yet. We can write it though.
<SteveA> carlos: okay.  let's talk on #c-m
<SteveA> daf: would you join us please?
<daf> certainly
<seb128> is that possible for an lp admin to drop "sj" and keep only sound-juicer?
<stub> seb128: I can drop 'sj' if there aren't too many dependancies (eg. bugs assigned)
* stub has a look
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/products/sj points no bugs or translation
<stub> Got productseries and productreleases
<stub> And packaging.
<stub> Looking pretty embedded.
<jordi> SteveA: hey
<stub> I'll hide it
<jordi> got my email?
<SteveA> hello jordi
<cprov> stub: hi, did you manage to upgrade mawson postgres ?
<SteveA> jordi: i do now
<stub> cprov: Nope. I need to poke Znarl or elmo about installing the PG8 packages.
<jordi> sorry - I hadn't seen it bounced, I hadn't powered on my laptop in a week
* stub pokes Znarl and elmo
<cprov> stub: in the mean while could you look a DB patch in my small-fixes (it's in PendingReviews)
<stub> cprov: I did. Check your email (approved)
<cprov> stub: would be nice to have it in production asap
<cprov> stub: duh ,,, not yet, sorry 
<cprov> stub: I will merge in RF, so you can roll it out 
<lifeless> BjornT: your bug-29848 patch conflicts
<lifeless> BjornT: just a heads up
<BjornT> lifeless: ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: New cronscript to flag expired team memberships and some other cleanups. r=jamesh (r3137: Guilherme Salgado)
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<kiko> hello morning warriors
<SteveA> whoa... google maps have improved the resolution of vilnius.  http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=vilnius+lithuania&t=k&ll=54.709248,25.211944&spn=0.001754,0.006781&t=k
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> wrong url
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<kiko> how did it go yesterday?
<SteveA> not so bad
<jordi> kiko: goooood morning
<SteveA> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=vilnius+lithuania&t=k&ll=54.677175,25.274144&spn=0.0013,0.006781&t=k
<SteveA> that's better
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fixes https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/31324 (Broken traversal on Binary package build summary page) r=kiko (r3138: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> that took a long time
<matsubara> weird test failure yesterday night. 
<stub> Were do MOTU requests go now?
<stub> Malone?
<kiko> as always, stub 
<niemeyer> kiko: What is CrowdControl?
<kiko> niemeyer, the future. :)
<kiko> stub, how's rollout?
<niemeyer> Ah! I want it!
<niemeyer> :-)
<stub> kiko: done. No probs.
<niemeyer> kiko: Now, what is it about?
<kiko> stub, rock and roll. will send out report shortly
<kiko> niemeyer, shy about looking at the wiki? :)
<niemeyer> kiko: Amazing.. it's there.. you surprise me sometimes.
<SteveA> niemeyer: it is an object abstraction for efficently asking whether a person or an abstract group of people is part of some other group of people
<SteveA> that ends up making few database calls, or no database calls in some cases
* sivang reads CrowdControl, interesting.
<SteveA> been planned since the cape-town meetings
<sivang> SteveA: can you spot where you are on the google map? :)
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> in the centre of that map
<SteveA> across the street from me is the belarussian embassy
<niemeyer> SteveA: Nice.. somewhat like the std Zope3 security policy itself
<SteveA> niemeyer: sort of.  except we're concerned with people and teams in launchpad rather than principals and groups.
<sivang> what are Buttress-Gods-Only pages ?
<kiko> stub, did you find out what marilize was reporting yesterday?
<niemeyer> SteveA: Understood. These concepts match pretty well with each other (prncipal=people, groups=teams), even then..
<niemeyer> Or, principal=person
<stub> kiko: What was marilize reporting yesterday?
<SteveA> niemeyer: sure, we usually map a principal to a person, so we can do person-based security
<kiko> stub, that shipit was broken?
<SteveA> i'm not sure whether teams in launchpad map onto zope principal groups.
<SteveA> the thing with ICrowd is that it has a very simple interface, so that you can do a lot with it underneath
<SteveA> and you can map a range of things onto an ICrowd
<stub> There was a problem with shipit we fixed an hour or three ago. No idea if it was what was happening yesterday - nobody bothered to email me that there was a problem.
<SteveA> there is no nagios monitoring for shipit or launchpad webapps
<kiko> stub, what was wrong with shipit?
<SteveA> karl said that if we can have a simple webpage with some content in it, to be checked by nagios, then we can have such monitoring
<stub> (16:55:41) Znarl: The IP for shipit was up on the old shipit server after it was rebooted.  I've made sure it won't come up again.
<SteveA> so /+heartbeat or something would do
<stub> The root document would do it too
<kiko> SteveA, the homepage is pretty simple.
<SteveA> for shipit, yes. for launchpad, no
<kiko> I meant for shipit.
<SteveA> karl wanted to have some specific content (such as an HTML comment) that would definitely be there
<SteveA> i like the idea of having a separate page for this
<SteveA> particularly as front pages can appear with a 200 if virtual hosting is messed up
<SteveA> but a sub-page will usually get a 404 or 503
<kiko> stub, can you give me the details on what was rolled out, or better yet, email launchpad?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  Add a new column (pocket) to build table, required for enhanced buildd-system. (r3139: Celso Providelo)
<stub> kiko: What we discussed yesterday. (21:37:58) stub: kiko: I'm thinking of r3123 with r3128 cherry picked, 3126
<kiko> stub, I'd appreciate it if you made a point of emailing the list every time you rolled out, as part of the production rollout process.
<cprov> stub: could you cherrypick this r3139 ? it will be import to the progess of the "upload to released pockets" task during this week 
<stub> cprov: IIRC that has a database patch so that will need some downtime
<cprov> stub: really ? when can you manage to get it in ?
<stub> cprov: Can it wait until a quiet period tomorrow?
<cprov> stub: I think so, having it tomorrow you be ok 
<stub> You tell me, its your branch. Does it have a database patch?
<cprov> stub: should I send an email in lp list to remind you ?
<SteveA> jblack: hello
<cprov> stub: yes, it's that build table patch you approved this morning 
<jblack> SteveA: Hi
<stub> cprov: sure
<niemeyer> SteveA: SuperSpecialPermissions is quite interesting
<SteveA> niemeyer: it isn't right, though.  i've grown suspicious of permissions for launchpad.
<cprov> stub: sent
<SteveA> they're mostly working out now, but there are many areas where they don't work out so well
<niemeyer> SteveA: In what sense?
<SteveA> sorry -- too busy to talk about it today
<niemeyer> SteveA: No problems. Let me know when you get the time. I'm designing the system for Gantry and will be glad to reuse your knowledge.
<kiko> matsubara, I have a question for you
<kiko> have you seen this error?
<kiko>    7 NotFoundError: 'Unpublished binary package: linux-image'
<kiko> \
<kiko>    6 NotFoundError: (<Branch at INSTANCE-ID>, 'getPackageName')
<kiko>     0% from search bots, 83% referred from local sites
<kiko>        6 https://launchpad.net/products/update-manager/+series/main/+index
<kiko>         OOPS-44A490, OOPS-44A491, OOPS-44C487, OOPS-44C488, OOPS-44D564
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44A490
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44A491
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44C487
<kiko> that's also a bug
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44C488
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/44D564
<matsubara> not yet. I think someone was getting that error yesterday.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> salgado, how's MM going?
<BjornT> kiko, matsubara: the first NotFoundError is bug 31367
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31367 in malone "Specifying a non-published binary package when filing a bug causes an oops" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31367
<matsubara> thank BjornT 
<matsubara> s/thank/thanks/
<salgado> kiko, it needs more tests and some cleanup. but right now I'm trying to fix bug 31114, as it was amongst the top oopses
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31114 in launchpad "oops when searching unknown people" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31114
<kiko> salgado, okay. do you have an ETA for landing MM?
<stub> kiko: Emailing the launchpad mailing list is already part of the procedure. I just need to follow it better.
<kiko> stub, indeed, you do :)
<salgado> kiko, I hope to land it on the review queue tomorrow, but I can't give an ETA for landing it on rocketfuel
<kiko> is it a lot of code?
<salgado> no more than 2k lines, I think
<kiko> mmmkay
<kiko> who's the victim?
<salgado> I guess spiv, as there's a reasonable amount of twisted code in there
<kiko> salgado, can you put the branch up yet
<kiko> ?
<salgado> kiko, I think so, but most of the changes are not committed yet, and the code is still pretty messy, because I was experimenting a lot
<kiko> mmmmkay
<kiko> I just want to get this to spiv sooner rather than later. I guess you can put it up by tonight, right?
<kiko> salgado, the reason I'm asking is because I'd like us to work on ShipitForDapper 
<daf> kiko: carlos and I cooked up a fix for #31333
<daf> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileiYnUHn.html
<kiko> cooking, mmmm
<carlos> kiko: could you do a fast review? it's really small (main changes are pagetests fixes)
<kiko> I have a question
<daf> fire away
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> why does the final hunk lack a Content-Length?
<kiko> the rest seems fine
<daf> hmm, that is odd
<kiko> I am curious as to the pages that used to be 200 oks that are now redirects.
<kiko> because we did not add any extra code to redirect
<daf> er, yes we did
<kiko> ah, I see
<daf> the final hunk should have a Content-Lengh
<daf> we missed that test failure somehow, but it's in the log
<kiko> so the code in the 3rd hunk in browser/pofile.py
<kiko> is what changes status on 31-rosetta-pofile-translation-form-long-msgid.txt, xx-rosetta-pofile-translate-newlines-check.txt and 45-test-distro-closed-permissions.txt?
<kiko> daf, if you confirm and verify that, r=kiko.
<daf> that's right
<kiko> lots of tests for that callsite, nice.
<daf> I have one doubt
<kiko> good work.
<kiko> I have many more
<daf> if we extend LaunchpadView to support redirects
<kiko> yes?
<daf> (adding self.redirecting = False in __init__, def redirect(self, url): self.redirecting = True; self.request.response.redirect(url); def render(self): if self.redirecting ...)
<daf> then we should update this code
<SteveA> daf: i want to see how the translate page works for rosetta, before we improve LaunchpadView
<kiko> that's what I was about to say
<daf> that's fine
<kiko> but SteveA is such a smart-alec
<kiko> he second-guesses my every move
<daf> I just want to make sure we remember to update this when that happens
<kiko> I bet he will guess what I will do now
<SteveA> will the tests not show that?
<daf> yes, if the code breaks
<SteveA> then that's fine
<SteveA> nothing to worry about
<daf> ok
* daf submits a merge
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> "daf gets a review"?
<daf> 13:34:58 <kiko> daf, if you confirm and verify that, r=kiko.
<SteveA> okay, cool :-)
<daf> :)
<SteveA> i'm having a crusade against too much [trivial] 
<SteveA> instant-reviews are good
<daf> agreed
* SteveA --> lunch
* daf realised recently that small diff != small change
<kiko> salgado, have some time to chat?
<kiko> say yes
<salgado> kiko, sure
<kiko> I'll be up shortly then
<kiko> it's all good news
<jbailey> From a bug page (like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cdbs/+bug/25678 ) is there an easy way to get to the package build information?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 25678 in cdbs "cdbs: FTBFS: DVI file can't be opened" [Major,Unconfirmed]  
<jbailey> Ubugtu: Thanks.
<jbailey> I'm guessing there probably is and my eyes are probably just sliding over it.
<seb128> jbailey: top right frame, click on "overview"
<seb128> pick the package version you want from the new page
<jbailey> Ah, okay.
<seb128> dunno if that's an "easy way", that's in the "5 clicks to do something" spirit of launchpad ...
<jbailey> It's half of what I'm looking for - I can see when it built, but I haven't found the build logs yet.
<jbailey> eh
<jbailey> Build log:  	 not available
<jbailey> Probably why I don't see a link that looks like I expect. =)
<jbailey> Oh, it's inherited.
<jbailey> 'k, so I'm just getting eaten by transition love.
<jbailey> Thanks eb
<jbailey> er.
<jbailey> sb.
<seb128> np :)
<raphink> hi guys
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I've got some issues with a few packages of mine
<raphink> they got uploaded as NEW some time ago
<raphink> they appear on my LP page
<raphink> but somehow they were never built
<raphink> and never appeared in dapper-changes
<raphink> any idea?
<Kinnison> then they were never accepted through NEW
<Kinnison> talk to a distro admin such as kamion or elmo
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/people/raphink/+packages : konq-kim and revu-tools are the targetted ones ;)
<raphink> I never got anything from elmo either
<raphink> well konq-kim was accepted, that I know
<raphink> revu-tools I do not know
<Kinnison> if konq-kim was accepted then it should have been built
<Kinnison> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/167304
<Kinnison> suggests it was built
<ogra> you normally get a notification mail that it sits in the NEW queue
<ogra> and that you should contact the queue admin ...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  fix bug 29848, make sure the affects command works as expected. (r3140: Bjorn Tillenius)
<raphink> Kinnison: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=konq-kim&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all 
<raphink> suggests it never appeared in the distro though
<Kinnison> so the binaries are probably in NEW
<Kinnison> or they exploded horribly
<Kinnison> you should ask kamion or elmo if the binary is in NEW
<Kinnison> Once you have exhausted the distro side of investigation, then ask here
<raphink> Kinnison: there is no interface for NEW right?
<Kinnison> there's no UI for NEW, not yet, no
<raphink> Kinnison: I have pinged elmo about konq-kim and revu-tools several times already
<Kinnison> well...      184 | -B | konq-kim             | 0.8.3-0ubuntu1       | ten days
<Kinnison> it's in new
<Kinnison> So you should ask kamion about accepting the binary
<ogra> or wait until elmo gets to your mail :)
<ogra> (if you already pinged him its probably not a good idea to bother both of them)
<SteveA> stub: still around?
<stub> SteveA: Yes
<kiko> cprov, lunch?
<daf> carlos: when's the Dapper import for Rosetta scheduled?
<carlos> daf: I have the test done
<carlos> daf: and it's working now  with our tests
<carlos> I'm pushing my branch
<carlos> I guess next week
<kiko> carlos, you KNOW next week
<kiko> and minus weekends and sleeping until it's done!
<carlos> kiko: it depends on cprov's branch merge
<kiko> you must be joking
<carlos> kiko: ?
<kiko> you are depending on cprov's branch?!
<kiko> that is a disaster
<carlos> ??
<kiko> cprov's branch is a monster
<carlos> kiko: that branch is what triggers the import!
<kiko> can't you roll this code out on drescher?
<carlos> kiko: I branched it and added the test as you asked me last week...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  fix bug 31333: the translation page should not be rendered when it is redirecting after a POST (r3141: Dafydd Harries)
<kiko> that way it won't be tied to production code
<carlos> kiko: drescher?
<carlos> kiko: don't know
<carlos> cprov: ?
<kiko> yes, the machine which holds soyuz.
<carlos> oh
<cprov> kiko: it still being a monster, mostly because you do not redirect efforts to review it ... 
<carlos> I was not aware of that
<kiko> cprov, we all have our problems
<cprov> kiko: I know
<carlos> cprov: do you think that the publish method will work without your branch changes?
<cprov> carlos: not the entire soyuz production is tied to my branch
<carlos> kiko: the test will not work as it depends on cprov's branch
<carlos> kiko: the code fixes is just one line change
<kiko> deesaster
<kiko> I'll talk to cprov about this
<Alinux> hello when I update my georgian .po file I get parser error---??   ./ka.po:16:7: parse error
<carlos> kiko: ok
<Alinux>  intltool-update ka
<Alinux> ./ka.po:16:7: parse error
<Alinux> /usr/bin/msgmerge: found 1 fatal error
<Alinux> ./ka.po:16:7: parse error
<Alinux> /usr/bin/msgfmt: found 1 fatal error
<Alinux> :/
<daf> Alinux: what's on line 16 of the PO file?
<carlos> Alinux: could you send me the file?
<Alinux> carlos, yes
<cprov> carlos: are you talking about the interface fix yesterday ? don't think so, looks like to have the entire upload system working properly you'll need my branch anyway 
<carlos> cprov: yes, I'm talking about that
<carlos> cprov: ok
<cprov> carlos: can we run your code in drescher (like an emergency solution)?
<Alinux> carlos, http://alinuxos.no-ip.org/gtk20.po
<Alinux> :/
<carlos> cprov: as long as we can do uploads into librarian and access to production db... it should work
<Alinux> daf, seems regular...
<cprov> carlos: I mean incorporate rosetta tasks in soyuz-production 
<carlos> cprov: the upload is triggered by soyuz directly
<cprov> carlos: right, it should make the situation a little bit better
<cprov> carlos: yes, we could keep your branch in soyuz-production branch, even if it hurts my brain to maintain it up to date :(
<kiko> we need to land that branch
<daf> Alinux: looks like the line endings got messed up somehow
<kiko> salgado-lunch to the rescue
<daf> Alinux: did you perhaps edit the file on an Apple machine?
<Alinux> daf, no
<Alinux> Ubuntu
<carlos> daf: but some lines are correct
<daf> strange
<Alinux> :(
<daf> carlos: yes, almost all of them, I think
<Alinux> I become mad with this gtk file
<carlos> cprov: well, my branch is one line fix
<daf> oh no, I'm wrong
<carlos> cprov: I don't think it will cause you lots of problems....
<daf> Alinux: did you get this file from Rosetta?
<Alinux> and I will die...if I will able to retranslate everything :(
<Alinux> daf, no from GNOME directly
<cprov> carlos: one line + mine (16K lines), isn't it ?
<daf> Alinux: weird
<daf> Alinux: anyhow, I can fix the file for you
<Alinux> daf, ? how dear ?
<carlos> cprov: I mean that my patch will not be difficult to maintain... if it's a monster... that's another history...
<carlos> Alinux: yea, it's a matter of change the ^M char by new line chars
<daf> Alinux: http://muse.19inch.net/~daf/tmp/gtk20.po
<daf> Alinux: see if that works for you
<Alinux> daf
<Alinux> ok
<Alinux> I'll ty it
<cprov> carlos: ehe, dude stop call soyuz-production "a monster", it's a nice branch, working stuff, almost magical :)
<kiko> matsubara-lunch, is https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-14/C507 familiar to you?
<carlos> cprov: monster == big
<carlos> ;-)
<cprov> carlos: btw, did you get your test working properly yesterday ?
<carlos> cprov: yes
<daf> kiko: looks familiar
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> cprov: I wanted to talk with you to get it merged into your branch
<carlos> cprov: but I'm still pushing it
<kiko> I see 
<cprov> carlos: very good, so upload/rosetta integration is working !
<carlos> yes
<daf> kiko: can't remember if it has a bug, though
<carlos> cprov: but I had to do a transaction.commit()
<carlos> cprov: to get the files from librarian
<daf> kiko: you saw it in today's summary?
<kiko> it does
<cprov> carlos: yes, let's do it ... first I would like to fix that annoying failure, let's move to ##soyuz1.0
<kiko> bug 4845
<Alinux> daf, thank you brother !!! :) works!
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4845 in malone "assigning of package bug targets needs input validation" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4845
<Alinux>  intltool-update ka
<Alinux> ....................................................... done.
<Alinux> 530 translated messages, 1 fuzzy translation, 1 untranslated message.
<daf> Alinux: great :)
<Alinux> daf, where was the problem for curiosity ?
<Alinux> :D
<cprov> carlos: how did it affect the other tests ?
<daf> Alinux: for some reasons, some newlines (ASCII 10) were converted to carriage returns in the file (ASCII 13)
<Alinux> daf, or cn you tell me a good manual, or howto
<Alinux> to don't make this errors?
<daf> Alinux: the fix was to run: perl -i -p -e 's/\r/\n/g' on the file
<daf> I don't know how it happened
<Alinux> daf, :)
<daf> maybe the file in GNOME CVS was bad
<Alinux> strange...
<daf> yes, very
<daf> can you let us know if it happens again?
<Alinux> daf, :)
<Alinux> Yes bro, I'm in Ubuntu Georgian Team :)
<Alinux> I'm with you all :)
<daf> cool
<Alinux> same team same passion :)
<Alinux> but I'm newbie... as you see
<Alinux> ;)
<Alinux> http://svn.inet.ge/svn/ka_GE/ here is my Georgian repo
<Alinux> when rosetta will ready for dapper...
<daf> well, we all start off as newbies
<Alinux> then I make mega updates :)
<daf> Carlos and Celso are planning the Rosetta Dapper transition now
<Alinux> daf, when ?
<daf> it should be ready within the next 2 weeks
<Alinux> now ?
<Alinux> ah
<Alinux> starting
<Alinux> good nes carlos ;)
<daf> yeah, I know, I want to translate dapper too
<Alinux> news
<Alinux> daf, do you know some good i18n resurces in a net ?
<daf> hmm
<Alinux> tips howtos triks?
<daf> hmm
<daf> the GTP has some good resources
<daf> http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gtp/resources.html
<daf> (I wrote one of them ;)
<Alinux> daf, ;)
<Alinux> daf, one very important question
<Alinux> then I got cvs write acces on GNOME too...
<Alinux> are ubuntus GNOME similar to mother GNOME ?
<Alinux> how can I coordinate commits?
<daf> they are similar, yes
<daf> I suggest:
<tvon> Ubuntu is pretty faithful to upstream gnome
<daf> translate GNOME in Rosetta
<daf> export the PO files, commit them to CVS
<daf> Ubuntu will use them automatically
<Alinux> daf, I translate locally, cause it's faster with gtranslator... then I import translation into rosetta and after that... commit into gnome cvs 
<Alinux>  :)
<Alinux> ow abot this way?
<daf> that's fine
<Alinux> ah good
<Alinux> cause normally ubuntus gnome has + things
<daf> you know about l10n-status.gnome.org, right?
<Alinux> so in gnome + things will be ignored :)
* tvon tips his hat
<Alinux> http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.14/ka/index.html
<Alinux> poor georgian translations :)
<Alinux> :) our coordinator is a hero :)
<Alinux> 2 years ...nothing commited :)
<daf> !
<daf> ow
<Alinux> he is a M$ guy :)
<daf> perhaps it's time for a new coordinator
<Alinux> I'm talking on gnome list abut this...
<daf> good idea
<Alinux> there is a war ...
<daf> ah...
<Alinux> Christian and Danilo are not happy with it..
<daf> well, they're good guys
<Alinux> so maybe I or my friend will be new coordinators...
<Alinux>   Catalan
<Alinux> 
<Alinux> Jordi Mallach and Josep Puigdemont 
<Alinux> I would like Catalan situation
<Alinux> one coordinator + svn acces helper.
<jordi> heh
<jordi> we're pretty healthy right now
<Alinux> jordi, respect :)
<Alinux> josep is great guy...
<Alinux> he helps me a lot.
<kiko-fud> matsubara-lunch, so, is bug 4845 really in progress? :-)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4845 in malone "assigning of package bug targets needs input validation" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4845
<Alinux> you catalans are similar to georgians :)
<jordi> kiko-fud: so, soonish there'll be a third Portuguese variant in the launchpad.
<jordi> Alinux: does he?
<Alinux> smal number of people, but great patriots of own language :)
<Alinux> jordi, yes...
<jordi> it's the only way, or we'd be ruled out by Spanish.
<Alinux> he supports me a lot :) in this Saint war too :)
<Alinux> similar situation with Bascues
<Alinux> I like them too :)
<jordi> their level of translation isn't as good though.
<jordi> They don't have as many volunteers
<Alinux> jordi, heh
<Alinux> the same situation by us...
<Alinux> :) m$ coordiantors... liar aparent colaboration :)
<Alinux> blergh!
<Alinux> ok boys...thank you a lot...I'll continue .po file updateing :)
<Alinux> god bless you all...
<jordi> laters
<Alinux> daf, jordi, thanks!
<Alinux> :)
<daf> no problem
<Alinux> can someone tell me which source package provides gtk20-properties.po?
<Alinux> dpkg -S /usr/share/locale-langpack/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20-properties.mo
<Alinux> language-pack-gnome-it-base: /usr/share/locale-langpack/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20-properties.mo
<Alinux> but it's not enough :)
<Alinux> I must download a source code to update a .po file.
<daf> it's in the same package as gtk20
<daf> is there a problem with downloading from l10n-status.gnome.org?
<Alinux> daf, for example
<Alinux> I have an old gtk20-properties.po file
<Alinux> and I can donload gtk20-properties.pot file from l10n-status.gnome.org
<Alinux> how can I refresh gtk20-properties.po  using gtk20-properties.pot file ?
<Alinux> I know only source download and inttool-update xy
<Alinux> method
<Alinux> daf, maybe there is some other better and faster way ?
<daf> ah
<daf> there is a way
<Alinux> ??? :D
<daf> msgfmt -U ka.po gtk20-properties.pot
<daf> er
<daf> I meant:
<matsubara> kiko-fud: yes, it is. I worked on it for some time, but had to re-schedule some priorities. It seems it is a oops report bug, so I'll take care of it soon. :-)
<daf> msgmerge -U ka.po gtk20-properties.pot
<daf> carlos: 90 occurrences of timeouts on RequestQueryTimedOut: ERROR: canceling query due to user request SELECT DISTINCT POSubmission.id FROM POSubmission JOIN POMsgSet ON... yesterday
<AlinuxOS> daf, ;)
<AlinuxOS> magic
<AlinuxOS> thak you!
<AlinuxOS> probing right now
<kiko-fud> matsubara, thanks.
<carlos> daf: that's a problem with suggestions
<carlos> know bug and already started the fix, well, another one
<daf> carlos: right; what's the ETA on that?
<carlos> daf: tomorrow I will request a review for it
<lamont> Kinnison: is there any thought of importing the old buildlogs into launchpad?
<Kinnison> lamont: no reason why it could not be done, no thought/effort gone into it so far
<lamont> right.  feel free to harvest http://people.u.c/~lamont/buildLogs whenever - if you tell me they're all in launchpad, then I can nuke the tree.
<lamont> hrm... actually, the suites still being built in DAK will continue to populate that tree....
<daf> stub: which revisions went live today?
<bradb> jbailey: So:
<salgado> daf, 3123 with 3126 and 3128 cherry picked
<bradb> bug 2245
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2245 in malone "No list of interesting (to me) bugs" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2245
<salgado> that's what kiko's report says
<bradb> bug 31414
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31414 in malone "Source and Binary Package Name on the +editstatus page are confusing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31414
<bradb> bug 29176
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29176 in malone "Changing source package doesn't notify the new bug contact about the change" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29176
<bradb> bug 31415
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31415 in launchpad "jbailey suggested Launchpad should have a News page or developer blog" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31415
<jbailey> bradb: 'jbailey suggests'.  Is the bug assigned against me?  Will I be patched until I no longer have this request?
<jbailey> Starting with ducttape on the mouth, followed by tying me to a chair?
<bradb> heh
<bradb> Always better to frame things in terms of specific users, in any case.
<daf> salgado: thanks
<daf> salgado: how do you know that, by the way?
<salgado> daf, kiko's report
<daf> oh, right
<kiko> somebody needs to do it
<salgado> and somebody needs to read it
<kiko> I pay people extra just to read them
<daf> ah, that means matsubara's fixws for #31039, #31158 and #31324 missed out
<daf> still, fix released for 7/33 of our OOPS bugs
<salgado> kiko, can you get me a dump of production or staging db?
<kiko> a dump would be a stub request
<salgado> I need the publishing records in order to test with a real mirror
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> there are dumps on asuka somewhere I believe
<salgado> I don't have access to asuka, though
<kiko> kiko@asuka:~$ ls -l /var/lib/postgresql/launchpad_prod.dump
<kiko> -rw-r--r--  1 postgres postgres 6638735337 Jan 31 16:27 /var/lib/postgresql/launchpad_prod.dump
<kiko> salgado, you sure you want that dump?
* bradb & # lunch
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
* kiko pokes salgado 
<mantiena-baltix> doko, are you online ?
<salgado> kiko, maybe not
<kiko> I can try and gzip it 
<kiko> it will still be at least 2gigs
<salgado> 2gigs means two days to download it. I'll find another way
<kiko> I can do a dump of that specific table...
<salgado> I guess I'd still need quite a few other tables referenced by that one
<kiko> you would.
<kiko> you could ask cprov to do a run on drescher for you.
<kiko> how does that sound?
<salgado> and then I access drescher's postgres directly?
<cprov> salgado: what do you need in drescher ?
<salgado> cprov, the publishing records so I can test the mirror prober against a real mirror
<kiko> salgado, no, drescher uses production. is that a problem?
<kiko> salgado, can you run it in read-only mode?
<cprov> salgado: couldn't you wait until tomorrow ? we will have a production code for playing in mawson
<cprov> I mean prodcution DB copy 
<kiko> I guess we can wait, yeah
<salgado> yes, I think that'd be better
<cprov> salgado: we also need to ensure mawson has external access for mirror probing, maybe you can already submit an RT and get it done by tomorrow 
<doko> mantiena-baltix: yes
<cprov> kiko: we can share mawson as a production **sand_box**, free playing with controlled production DB copy. btw, "dogfood" term has lost its meaness now, every tool is released
<kiko> cprov, let's call it sandbox, I'm happy
<mantiena-baltix> doko, could you tell me, what I should do if I wanna backport newest OpenOffice.org2 from dapper to ubuntu breezy
<cprov> kiko: fine
<kiko> salgado, talk to Znarl, I've pinged him on #canonical.
<Znarl> salgado : Hello.
<salgado> hi Znarl. I explained what I need on #canonical
<mantiena-baltix> doko, I get some error when I try to compile latest dapper version (but some OOo 2.0.1 release candidate compiles fine)
<mantiena-baltix> Kamion, hi, maybe you know who implemented cd integrity check in ubuntu dapper live CD ?
<Kamion> mantiena-baltix: this isn't an appropriate channel for this question, and I don't pay attention here much - had to scroll through a couple of hundred pages of scrollback to reach that
<Kamion> mantiena-baltix: but the answer is Mithrandir
<kiko> Kamion, is it appropriate to ask you about the status of the CoC here, however? ;-)
<Kamion> kiko: didn't I already mail you?
<kiko> nope :)
<Kamion> oh man, I suc
<Kamion> k
<Kamion> as does my k key
<kiko> aha! your k key is more reliable than your CoC emails!
<doko> mantiena-baltix: this seems to be off topic for this channel
<kiko> hey BjornT?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<doko> mantiena-baltix: why do you want to make a separate backport?
<Kamion> kiko: OK, mailed to launchpad@ now, sorry about that - really thought I'd done it already
<kiko> no problemo
<kiko> BjornT, does the support tracker have outgoing email yet?
<kiko> or just incoming?
<BjornT> kiko: it has outgoing as well, but only to the ticket's subscribers. what's lacking is the equivalent to 'bug contacts' for support. i'm planning to get that done this or next week.
<kiko> I see. thanks.
<kiko> BjornT, and they would be attached to what, product and package names in a distro?
<mantiena-baltix> Kamion, thans
<kiko> BjornT, and what else of STT is missing implementing?
<BjornT> kiko: yes, and distro-wide as well
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> daf, is there an HTML version of jamesh' reports?!
<BjornT> kiko: still left re STT is the tracking of which comment that was the actual answer and the automatic closing of inactive tickets.
<kiko> BjornT, so we don't track yet who answered the question?
<BjornT> kiko: no. well, at the moment it's assumed to be the last (non-submitter) who commented on the ticket.
<kiko> I see
* kiko looks at jamesh_ 
<kiko> hey 
<kiko> has anyone tried to run single stories based on spiv/lifeless' landing this week?
<mantiena-baltix> doko, because there are important bugs in backport from people.ubuntu.com/~doko and I wanna fix these bugs. I can use OOo sources from people.ubuntu.com/~doko backport, but it seems in sources ubuntu dapper contains more patches ;)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<bradb> kiko: Hm, it may have broken our test runner.
<bradb> I just tried: python test.py -f --test=^10-set-upstream
<bradb> And it ran 0 tests, even though:
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-bug-contacts-report/lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests $ find . -name "*10-set-upstream*"
<bradb> ./initial-bug-contacts/10-set-upstream-bugcontact.txt
<kiko> bradb, that seems unfortunate. can you confirm?
<bradb> python test.py -f --test=^person-bug-pag works as expected. Runs 1 test. /me tries other things.
<bradb> Damn, "python test.py -f --test=^20-file-upstream-bug.txt" runs 0 tests.
<kiko> borkage?
<bradb> Yeah. It'd take somewhat more time to see what's going on, so I should probably just email spiv.
<mantiena-baltix> doko, for example there are no fontwork and no gallery in latest ubuntu dapper OOo 2.0.1 and in backport from people.ubuntu.com/~doko :(
<kiko> bradb, sounds about right -- spiv and lifeless.
<bradb> kiko: right
<bradb> Ah right, it was indeed lifeless who landed it too. I thought it was spiv.
<kiko> it was both of them :)
<daf> kiko: totally
<kiko> which part super daf?
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops-summaries/
<kiko> rock and rollsin
<kiko> wow, that is great
<daf> isn't it?
<kiko> yeah, totally
<kiko> BjornT, tell me about bug 29176
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29176 in malone "Changing source package doesn't notify the new bug contact about the change" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29176
<kiko> BjornT, is the real problem that we don't subscribe the new bug contact?
<BjornT> kiko: yes, that is correct
<bradb> kiko: Explicit bug contact subscriptions cause these problems: 1. a bug contact does not get subscribed to all bugs, until we do more work and add more UI to make it so, 2. deciding that you no longer want to be a bug contact means you will continue to get bugmail from the existing bugs unless we add more code and UI to ask if the user wants to delete their existing subs 3. it's more effort to distinguish between a bug the user cho
<bradb> All of these issues go away with implicit subscriptions.
<bradb> (not too mention the extra work jamesh_ did to manually add Cc's for existing bug reports, which would have been unnecessary if the sub's were explicit.)
<bradb> s/were explicit/were implicit/
* mantiena-baltix just now realized, that he is not on ubuntu-devel channel :-P
<Kamion> bradb: cut off at "a bug the user cho"
<bradb> 3. it's more effort to distinguish between a bug the user chose to sub to vs. one they were sub'd to as a bug contact and 4. bug 29176.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29176 in malone "Changing source package doesn't notify the new bug contact about the change" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29176
<kiko> bradb, I love your crusading for implicit subscriptions :)
<bradb> "Crusade" makes it sound religious. Just going by the information I've collected.
<bradb> (Including a phone convo this morning with jbailey, outlining some of the key problems he's having with Malone, where he specificially asked me if they could be made implicit. :)
<SteveA> matsubara: those are excellent support emails
<matsubara> SteveA: thanks.
<mpt_> good evening SteveA 
<SteveA> hello mpt_ 
<mpt_> SteveA, I logged in to the DI-624 admin interface (completely different from the DSL-302G one!) and changed it to WEP, and now even DHCP doesn't work
<SteveA> don't change it to WEP
<SteveA> turn it off
<mpt_> oh, ok
<daf> "my router doesn't work if I do this"
<daf> "don't do that"
* mpt_ returns WEP-less
<SteveA> does your linux machine connect?
<mpt_> Now DNS but nothing else
<mpt_> just like when it was on WPA
<mpt_> this is nuts
<SteveA> mpt_: this will be easier now
<SteveA> because there is no supplicant thing to worry about
<SteveA> can we get skype going again?
<mpt_> right, though I'd be surprised if that was the problem
<mpt_> since it was working before
<mpt_> sure
<ddaa> hey SteveA, did you get in touch with mdz about non-MAIN imports?
<mdz> no
<ddaa> mdz: well, I guess we can settle this here and now.
<mdz> what is the question?
<ddaa> mdz: as you might know, the transition of the RCS import infrastructure (importd) to bzr has been delayed. I'm currently in the final stages of planning the transition again.
<ddaa> In Montreal, fabbione and niemeyer insisted that imports for non-MAIN branches be high priority.
<ddaa> Generally, we would like to postpone any new feature until the whole importd system works with bzr end-to-end. The initial phase will use baz as an intermediate step.
<ddaa> However I wanted the plan to include provisions for the case where would have to do non-MAIN imports before that.
<ddaa> But lifeless and SteveA said I should not.
<ddaa> mdz: so, we need to know how serious the need for non-MAIN RCS imports is, and whether it's likely that we would have to do something about it while we are in transition.
<ddaa> Note that native end-to-end bzr imports is likely to take several months.
<ddaa> mdz: maybe SteveA would be able to formulate the issue better than I...
<mdz> I don't have a very clear idea offhand of how many of our upstream sources come from MAIN branches and how many non-MAIN
<mdz> so it's difficult to say how critical it is for the plan
<mdz> it should be possible to do that analysis and base your decision on the result
<ddaa> mpf...
<mdz> I understood that there was a widget somewhere which would guess at the correspondence between a tree from a tarball and an RCS revision
<ddaa> mdz: that's a latter step of non-MAIN import support.
<ddaa> anyway, analysis to know whether we should do an analysis... too much indirection
<mdz> maybe I misunderstand the terminology, but I would expect that non-MAIN import support would have end-to-end importd functionality as a prerequisite
<mdz> but in that case this question would be moot
<ddaa> mdz: there actually was some bare-bone support for non-MAIN imports in Arch, in the past. But then there was a regression that was never fixed.
<mdz> but surely we aren't going to invest resources in fixing up Arch imports rather than working on bzr imports
<ddaa> bare-bones: need to figure out the branch point manually and do a lot of manual prodding to get the stuff in shape.
<mdz> tech board meeting is starting now, will be back later
<ddaa> mdz: definitely, before there _are_ bzr imports, nothing happens. The question is what might happen while there are bzr imports, but behind the scenes something that kills puppies every day using baz as an intermediate.
<ddaa> lifeless: 
<ddaa> lifeless: hey, I'll be around late today, that might be a good day to do some ping-pong over the open issues for the bzr transition plan.
<lifeless> ok
<mpt> SteveA, that works
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> that is interesting
<SteveA> here is what i suspect
<SteveA> i suspect that the router has in some way run out of routable addresses
<SteveA> and is doing some kind of bridging
<SteveA> so that the hardware addresses are visible to the ISP, perhaps
<SteveA> so, we have established that it is not a problem with your computer or your set-up
<SteveA> you can check this by re-requesting a dhcp lease
<SteveA> dhclient eth0
<SteveA> and checking that you can still do stuff afterward
<mpt_> <mpt> Worked after one DHCPNAK
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> so, there is definitely some limit to how many computers you can connect, given the current set-up of your router
<SteveA> you may be able to reconfigure the router to not do any kind of bridging
<SteveA> so that it would look to the ISP like a single computer
<SteveA> i'm not totally sure that this is the issue, but it is one possibility
<SteveA> anyhow, right now, you can effectively use either your mac or your ubuntu machine
<SteveA> by setting the ubuntu machine to use that mac address
<mpt_> but not both at the same time?
<SteveA> not with the same mac address, no
<mpt_> the wireless admin interface says that DHCP server is disabled
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so you are getting dhcp from the ISP
<SteveA> the solution is to reconfigure the router to do its own internal dhcp and NAT
<mpt_> i.e. checking the "Enabled" radiobutton? :-)
<SteveA> perhaps.  perhaps not
<SteveA> next thing, change the mac address back on the linux machine, and restart the mac
<SteveA> then call me again
<mpt_> ok
<ddaa> stub: can you delete this branch, please? https://launchpad.net/people/soto/+branch/sympa/sympa-4.1
<ddaa> WHOT?
<ddaa> holy freakin shit! I cannot approve new RCS imports :(
<ddaa> oh yes I can
<ddaa> there's just a bug that causes Launchpad to display "request ignored, you must specify a source package"
<ddaa> "Failure: changes applied but I'll pretend not so you get angry"
<ddaa> Somebody has been playing Mao with a lying rule...
<SteveA> mpt: so, do you have both computers connected now?
<SteveA> mpt: so, is it working?
<mpt> no, but resolv.conf says 192.168.0.1 when on the Mac it says 10.1.1.1
<mpt> SteveA: that's after successful dhclient eth0
<SteveA> for now, just edit resolv.conf
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bug # 30458, fix PENDING builds ordering, improve buildd-system tests (r3142: Celso Providelo)
<mpt> SteveA, still no routing
<elmo> cprov: did someone already report a bug about buildds not restarting on reboot?
<cprov> elmo: not yet, I can fix the package ...
<mpt> SteveA, and running dhclient sets resolv.conf back to 192.168.0.1
<SteveA> mpt: pardon?
<cprov> elmo: but report it please 
<mpt> SteveA, as in pinging 148.88.8.6 does nothing
<SteveA> mpt: just a sec
<SteveA>  /join #c-m
#launchpad 2007-02-12
<mpt> Goooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<thumper> mpt: afternoon
<thumper> mpt: for dependancy graph that is shown on the spec pages, do you know where it is size constrained?
<mpt> not offhand, no
<mpt> though I probably increased it for the new layout
<thumper> mpt: the max is too small
<thumper> https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/ui-roadmap
<Hobbsee> mpt: thanks!
<mpt> Hobbsee, you're welcome
<mpt> thanks for the feedback
<Hobbsee> mpt: :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: still going to reply back - sometime
<mpt> thumper, I have a worse example than that
<mpt> thumper, https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/1.0-web-interface
<mpt> thumper, it's bug 66344
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66344 in blueprint "Dependency chart becomes unreadable with >12 dependencies" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66344 - Assigned to Steve Alexander (stevea)
<mpt> and tweaking the width will only change the "12" in that bug to "14" or "16"
<mpt> 144 KB for a translation page, ouch
<mpt> and that's just the HTML
<mpt> then 110 KB for MochiKit
<ajmitch> for every page load?
<mpt> 22.6 KB of other JavaScript
<mpt> ajmitch, yes
<mpt> well, this is just one particular translation page that has many suggestions
<mpt> but the JavaScript is loaded on every page
<mpt> across Launchpad
<ajmitch> hence why I bookmark certain urls to avoid the pain of navigation & waiting
<ajmitch> it does feel quite heavy at times
<mpt> 348 KB altogether
<mpt> wowser
<Fujitsu> Can you do something like making the browser cache the JS, or split MochiKit up into smaller libraries, and only load the necessary ones?
<ajmitch> caching+https don't always play nice
<ajmitch> you should have seen the (pre-malone) ubuntu bugzilla
<ajmitch> 1MB of javascript on each page load
<lifeless> Fujitsu: its a browser isse
<lifeless> *issue*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #43893 in malone "Allow product-/package-specific bug-reporting guidelines" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43893
<mpt> Fujitsu, it's mostly our fault for doing HTTPS, and partly browsers' fault for being too jittery about caching HTTPS stuff
<mpt> and partly also our fault for sending the whole of MochiKit each time, yes
<Fujitsu> It'd be nice if you could send the images/JS over HTTP without the browser complaining.
<mpt> Fujitsu, that's easily done, just send the HTML over HTTP too :-)
<mpt> I think probably we're greatly overusing HTTPS
<jml> thumper: so, I just had a look on the NZ lenovo website. The Thinkpad X60 2.0GHz is 850 AUD cheaper in NZ.
<thumper> jml: you wanting me to get it for you?
<jml> thumper: I'm quite tempted to ask.
<thumper> if I ship it to AU though, it'll get taxed
<thumper> you'll have to come for a visit
<thumper> jml: I registered 15 specs for lp-bzr this morning
<jml> thumper: cool. 
<thumper> some of which jumped out at me saying "jml can do this"
<jml> thumper: lots of reading for me tomorrow then?
<jml> heh heh
<thumper> none of them have wiki pages yet
<thumper> just place holders for work that I've identified
<thumper> or had been identified before and no one had written down
<Fujitsu> thumper: I like the look of a lot of them :)
<thumper> Fujitsu: something to work towards anyway
<thumper> jml: my desktop just fubar'ed
<jml> thumper: what happened?
<thumper> jml: Stops at "Memory Testi" and nothing more :(
<jml> thumper: ouch
<thumper> things where hanging so I rebooted
<thumper> and got that
<thumper> so off to buy some clean memory tomorrow
<thumper> I'm hoping that's all it is
<Fujitsu> Can someone please take a look at OOPS-408C267? A timeout seems to occur when attempting to list branches for any product.
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/408C267
<Fujitsu> Indeed, any branch listing at all (even in a bug) fails.
<thumper> Fujitsu: our dba is doing some maintenance which will be causing these timeouts
<Fujitsu> OK, would be nice to have something nicer than timeout errors in such a situation.
* thumper shugs
* thumper shrugs
<thumper> yeah
<spiv> Fujitsu: the maintenance is being done to fix some timeout errors.
<Fujitsu> I note that the timeouts I mentioned are no longer, which is good.
<mpt> Hobbsee, I found the "Indicate bug" button you were talking about, so I've updated bug 84339 to mention it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84339 in malone "+choose-affected-product title and heading need rewriting" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84339 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<Hobbsee> mpt: cool :)  that the "mark the bug as affecting upstream" section, whcih is unclear?
<mpt> yes
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<ddaa> pfff
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84674 in malone "Disappearance of /sbin/lrm-video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84674
<ddaa> not sure if bug 42480 isn't really about "hard to report a bug on a ubuntu package", rather than "hard to file bug on non-malone upstream"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42480 in malone "Report a bug about product that doesn't use Malone should include link to product's official bug tracker" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42480 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mpt> ddaa, that's indeed a possibility
<mpt> foolswisdom might not even remember any more :-)
<AMREENA> anyone here
<thumper> AMREENA: heaps here
<AMREENA> wat ?
<AMREENA> u mean part the channel
<thumper> AMREENA: many people here just waiting for your questions
<thumper> :)
<AMREENA> ok
<AMREENA> i also want to know something about UBUNTU
<thumper> AMREENA: probably best to ask on #ubuntu
<AMREENA> ok thankyou
<lifeless> review meeting in 16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84686 in launchpad-bazaar "run supermirror from "make run"" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84686
<spiv> lifeless: that's an hour early, isn't it?
<lifeless> its been straight after the bzr meeting for $yonks
<lifeless> unless that has moved ?
<spiv> lifeless: the bzr meeting moved back an hour
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> in 1hr16 then
<lifeless> thanks!
<spiv> You're welcome :)
<mpt> mrevell, http://vulcano.mine.nu/blog/index.php/2007/02/11/launchpad-teams/
<mrevell> mpt: thanks
<mrevell> mpt: Hmm, if ever there were a "Dear Lazyweb..." post :)
<mpt> mrevell, what do you mean?
<mrevell> mpt: The post you gave me a link to basically says, "Will someone please explain x and y about Launchpad?" Rather than directly asking people who could answer, it's a broadcast question to the web. On a more serious note, that suggests it's not so easy to find out how to contact the Launchpad team.
<Fujitsu> mrevell: There have been a few such posts lately (one from Christer Edwards, for example).
<mpt> mrevell, it could mean several other things
<mpt> e.g. thinking that the Launchpad team won't be responsive
<mpt> or thinking that other people will provide better answers
<mrevell> mpt: sure, so these are things I need to address on the team's behalf.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Yeah, it's all a good sign that we (the LP team) need to explain ourselves more effectively to the community.
<mpt> The tours should help with that, I think
<mpt> (Coincidentally, the most recent post on lazyweb.org is about Ubuntu)
<mrevell> mpt: I think the tours will help give an overview of what Launchpad is for and how it can help people, certainly. I must ping static, as he's working on the content for the tours atm.
<lifeless> review team meeting in 3 minutes
<lifeless> review team meeting
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> spiv: ?
<BjornT> hi
<lifeless> BjornT: ?
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> SteveA: ?
<spiv> hi
<lifeless> BjornT: you want to talk about the next meeting time /
<lifeless> ?
<BjornT> well, i was mainly wondering if you've considered changing the meeting time?
<BjornT> given that currently two of the reviewers are never able to attend, it might be worth changing it
<SteveA> lifeless: hi
<lifeless> do you have a suggested time ?
<lifeless> if I go later, I lose a days work due to being overly tired the next day
<lifeless> personal thing: I *dont* sleep in unless actually ill
<BjornT> even though it's not possible to find a time when everybody will be able to attend, it can be good to move the meeting from time to time
<lifeless> we can consider rotating it
<lifeless> like some ubuntu meetings do
<BjornT> lifeless: no, i don't have any suggestion, i'm not sure when is suitable for everyone.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84694 in launchpad-bazaar "registering bzr upstream for series is difficult" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84694
<SteveA> I have a suggestion
<lifeless> so we have the details on the https://launchpad.canonical.com/ReviewerMeetingAgenda?action=raw page
<SteveA> reviewing is very important to our processes
<SteveA> and a review team meeting can be short
<SteveA> so let's have two per week
<lifeless> putting that into a calendar should give a feel for slots
<SteveA> the main point of the meeting is to check reviewers are keeping up effectively
<SteveA> if someone or some people can attend both
<SteveA> that will be best
<SteveA> and they will end up being shorter
<SteveA> what do you think?
<lifeless> well, they wont be shorter I think, but I'm happy with the time involved to do two meetings
<SteveA> lifeless: you'd go to just one
<lifeless> SteveA: I didn't mean to imply it was solely my time I was concerned about
<BjornT> yeah, two meetings a week would work. the meetings are rather short anyway, so it wouldn't hurt.
<lifeless> SteveA: I was meaning the time cost for whoever ended up being the gateway
<lifeless> SteveA: that said, I can do the us evening time slot easily too, so it might be me
<lifeless> tell you guys what, I'll put the windows we have into a calendar and see what drops out
<SteveA> so, now that the lpbzr meeting is earlier
<SteveA> how about we move this meeting 1hr earlier
<SteveA> and then organise a later US-tz one
<lifeless> fine by me
<BjornT> works for me.
<lifeless> but lets get the other one locked in before changing - its currently AIUI 0900 in sao carlos that this meeting occurs
<lifeless> (1000 UTC, and they are one hour behind at the moment)
<SteveA> lifeless: then, why are there no brazilians here
<lifeless> SteveA: I don't know
<BjornT> it's 0800 in sao carlos, isn't it?
<SteveA> it is
<SteveA> I just asked google
<lifeless> SteveA: ah
<lifeless> so, next, queue status
<lifeless> its a pity jamesh isn't here, as hes lagging the most in review freshness
<SteveA> he's sprinting
<lifeless> when does he finish ?
<lifeless> (he has 3 very small branches in his queue, pending for 14 to 59 days). I think that this is rather bad
<SteveA> he ought to be able to do small branches this week
<lifeless> I'll send him a nag mail
<lifeless> if he can't, we have capacity to reallocate, but they need doing one way or the other
<SteveA> ok.  cc kiko, so kiko can help manage his time commitments while he's in brasil
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> other than that, the review queue is quite good.
<lifeless> way down from its choke period a fortnight back
<lifeless> GOOD WORK!
<lifeless> theres four branches @ 3 days (compensating for the weekend). of those, two are conflicted
<lifeless> so, only 2 can be reviewed, and those are small
<lifeless> both with spiv 
<lifeless> spiv: you think you can get those knocked over tomorrow ?
<spiv> lifeless: I'm sure I can.
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> any new business? you guys generally ok with review load at the moment ?
<BjornT> i'm ok
<spiv> Yeah, I'm ok.  Branches have been pretty small.
<lifeless> cool, meeting over in 5
<lifeless> 4
<spiv> Branches under 300 lines are good, and should be encouraged :)
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> 0
<lifeless> danke for attending
* spiv -> dinner
<carlos_> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84680 in launchpad "The "Working on" portlet shouldn't include duplicate bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84680
<cprov> good morning !
<kiko> morning
<Hobbsee> morning @ 10.27pm!
* ddaa -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #48771 in malone "It should be possible to delete attachments" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84711 in malone "long words in bug titles make bug listings very wide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84711
<sabdfl> SteveA: new menu looks super - thanks!
<sabdfl> mpt: any idea why the new flat app graphics aren't on beta.lp.n?
<sabdfl> thumper: nice work on the code home page portlets
<sabdfl> just need a branch icon for the listings
<sabdfl> also, branches with titles should still include the product name
<sabdfl> so you get:
<sabdfl>  man-db: Development branch
<sabdfl> rather than just: Development branch
<sabdfl> this is only of course important if the product is not implicit in the context
<sabdfl> so, for example, you don't need it in places where you a listing the branches for a particular product
<sabdfl> but you do need it in general portlets
<sabdfl> for example, on the code home page, where the portlets are describing branches from *all* products
<sabdfl> will send this by email in case you don't read scrollback.
<kiko> ahoy there
<Hobbsee> hey kiko!
<kiko> I am now an edgy person
<seb128> kiko: you should be a feisty person ;)
<kiko> soon!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84719 in malone "Live CD crashes/gets into an endlsess loop on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84719
<jenda> mrevell_: hey
<mrevell_> hi jenda
<jenda> PM?
<mrevell_> jenda: sure
<jam> greetings... What does it take to get a new upstream bugtracker registered?
<tsmithe> hi
<tsmithe> i'm trying to link the cinelerra-cv product to the upstream bugzilla tracker. when trying to choose, there is a list... but not cinelerra... is it not possible to have a generic "bugzilla" option, where you fill in the details yourself?
<iwj> If I search for bugs `newest first', under what circumstances might the bug numbers not be strictly decreasing down the listing ?
<seb128> iwj: I think there is some weirdness due to tasks there, like it might count the date when a new task has been opened
<iwj> seb128: Hmm.
<BjornT> jam, tsmithe: it's not easy to find, but you can register a new upstream bugtracker at https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<BjornT> tsmithe: but i agree, it should be easier to register a new tracker while choosing one.
<jamesh> iwj: when we've done bug imports, we've kept the old bug submission dates
<jamesh> iwj: so for Ubuntu bugs, id order is not quite the same as datecreated order, since some bugs were filed in Launchpad before the bugzilla.ubuntu.com migration
<jam> thanks for the heads up BjornT
<iwj> jamesh: Mmm.  I think seb128's reply is to the point in this case though.  Thanks.
<jamesh> iwj: yeah.  The "datecreated" orderby does sort on the bugtask's datecreated which is not the same as the bug's datecreated for subsequent bug tasks
<jamesh> iwj: I agree that it'd be nicer if it sorted on the bug's date created though
<iwj> I think it's OK, but it was just a bit confusing.
<sabdfl> sudden flood of applications to join launchpad-beta-testers... anybody know why? is there a blog somewhere about it?
<oojah> mrevell sent an email to launchpad-users
<mrevell> sabdfl: SteveA and I had a call on Friday following your call and we agreed to invite subscribers to launchpad-users.
<mrevell> sabdfl: Good response so far :)
<sabdfl> mrevell: awesome :-)
<mdke> og's blog post probably publicised it too
<phanatic> and also joey's presentation
<tsmithe> how can i get a new bug tracker registered in launchpad?
<mdke> there are instructions on the bug tracker page iirc
<tsmithe> oh... really?
* mdke looks
<mdke> "Register bug tracker"
<mdke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<tsmithe> ooh
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> thanks
<sabdfl> lotof bugs in that url
<radix> crap, I didn't even know trac was supported
<pygi> mrevell, poke
<kiko> radix, it's only half supported. why don't you help me write support for it?
<radix> kiko: is the same code used for migrations from trac?
<kiko> radix, no.
<radix> kiko: oh. then I guess I have less incentive :)
<kiko> radix, what do you want to migrate over?
<radix> kiko: Twisted :) (not to say that's going to happen any time soon)
<kiko> if it's not happening any time soon, then maybe we should write support for it instead, first?
<mrevell> pygi: Hey - sorry for the delay, been having dinner
<pygi> mrevell, no problem at all :)
<pygi> mrevell, I already planned to sign up for the list, just couldn't get the time
<pygi> mrevell, did so now, and will post something in next couple of days
<mrevell> pygi: cool :) Thanks. Don't feel any pressure to post, but if you do have feedback, I know the team would find it very useful
<pygi> mrevell, yup, have some feedback (as always, hehe)
<mrevell> pygi: cool, it's always welcome :)
<pygi> feels fresh and much better to use
<pygi> mrevell, I found that "THIS LIST IS NOT FOR REQUESTING CD'S" funny tho :)
<tsmithe> yes haha /me too
<mrevell> pygi: Yes, in the past a number of people have signed up to launchpad-users to request CDs. I think that in the future we should see less of that, though, as we make it easier to go through the ShipIt sign-up.
<tsmithe> is the list moderated? or is it because i failed to sign up properly?
<czajkowski> mrevell: just the person :)
<mrevell> czajkowski: hello!
<mrevell> Cillian: hello to you too :)
<Cillian> :)
<mrevell> wow, is this the, "Come meet Matthew in #launchpad" night? :)
<Cillian> Yup
<czajkowski> mrevell: if you look for me in #skycon... leaving a message works wonders :)
<pygi> mrevell, :-D
<czajkowski> mrevell: pretty much, you werent in lugradio
<mrevell> czajkowski: Yes, sorry, I got distracted and left you with a ping but nothing else. Hang on, I'll take this to #skycon
<pygi> mrevell, well thanks, I won't bug anymore
<mrevell> pygi: Hey - you're not bugging me :)
<mrevell> pygi: It's great to have your feedback, so if there's anything you need, let me know.
<pygi> mrevell, there is, but no one will listen, so I'll be silent :)
* pygi hides
<tsmithe> hummm. i just killed launchpad (normal launchpad)
<tsmithe> trying to register a spec where the name has been taken, firefox dies, go back to the product, notice the spec is there, try and edit details, launchpad integrityerror
<pygi> :-D
<tsmithe> seems reproducible...
<tsmithe> oops :P
<pygi> file a bug :P
<tsmithe> sorry mrevell :)
<mrevell> sorry, been afk
<tsmithe> ^^
* mrevell reads up
<mrevell> tsmithe: ooh, right, yeha, if you could file a bug, that'd be great
<tsmithe> ok :)
<tsmithe> on the launchpad product?
<mrevell> erm
<matsubara> tsmithe: it's likely to be a known problem. if it's not it'll show up on the error logs tomorrow. thanks for the heads up anyway.
<tsmithe> so should i file or not?
<mrevell> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> tsmithe: what did you change when you tried to edit the details?
<tsmithe> milestone
<matsubara> tsmithe: was it a product spec that you tried to target against a ubuntu milestone?
<tsmithe> hd
<tsmithe> *yes
<tsmithe> (stupid fingers)
<matsubara> tsmithe: it's bug 59971 then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59971 in blueprint "Target a product specification to a distribution milestone triggers a DB constraint" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59971 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<tsmithe> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/cinelerra-cv/+spec/cinelerra-review <- that spec already exists on ubuntustudio product. i was trying to set it to have milestone for feisty
<tsmithe> hum
<tsmithe> really?
<tsmithe> i managed with the spec on ubuntustudio
<tsmithe> wait no
<sabdfl> thanks ubugtu :-)
<matsubara> tsmithe: I'm pretty sure it is. the select box shouldn't display the ubuntu milestones as valid targets 
<tsmithe> yes - they are displayed. and although i thought it had succeeded in setting it, it appears that it hasn't
<tsmithe> and when i try now, i get an integrityerror :)
<tsmithe> so, yes, matsubara, thanks :_
<tsmithe> *:)
<matsubara> mrevell, tsmithe: you're welcome.
<tsmithe> :)
<lifeless> moin
<pygi> hey lifeless 
<static> how do I make a team into a translation group?
<pygi> static, ubuntu LoCo team?
<pygi> if so, your team needs to get approved by a council (forgot which one, been a while since I was involved)
<static> pygi: I just realized I probably don't need to do this. Was just trying to figure out how to allow a team to do translations for an upstream product
<pygi> static, ah!
<pygi> static, just upload a template (pot) and let people translate
<static> pygi: thanks!
<pygi> static, yw
<carlos> static: hi
<static> hey carlos
<carlos> static: jamesh told me that you have some question about Rosetta and translation groups
<static> carlos: yes, I was just confused about when a translation group was needed. I was trying to set up an upstream product to be able to do translations, and I'm a bit confused about the difference between a team and a translation group
<carlos> static: translationgroup is a way to link teams with languages
<static> carlos: aha! ok, I don't need one then
<carlos> static: you only need it if you want more fine grained privileges (it's from danilo)
<danilos> it's not from me
<static> :)
<radix> wow, is launchpad-users moderated even for subscribers?
<tsmithe> radix, it appears so
<sabdfl> kiko would know why - i seem to recall some discussion about this, and a lot of spam
<sabdfl> might be possible to review it now that we have decent spam filtering
<tsmithe> yes - that would be nice
* tsmithe wishes they would get better spam filtering on alsa-devel
<tsmithe> i must say, the ubuntu lists have *very* good spam filters
<tsmithe> i didn't appreciate it until i came across alsa-devel
<Fujitsu> It was switched to first-post moderation around the end of November, AFAICR.
<Fujitsu> (to stop all the `GIVE ME CDs' posts)
<tsmithe> why to launchpad-users, though?
<Fujitsu> Who knows.
<Fujitsu> But there were lots of them.
<tsmithe> what makes people choose that? it's crazy!
<tsmithe> i'm sure
<pygi> tsmithe, didn't you knew people are usually crazy? :)
<tsmithe> but first post - that's ok. i've done mine now, so i'm happy :)
<tsmithe> pygi, i did, actually. i'm probably included in that ;)
<mpt> lifeless, PQM has apparently been processing the same branch for the past 13 hours or so
<lifeless> stub disabled it
<mpt> Is it re-enabled now?
<lifeless> I have done so
<mpt> ok, thanks
<lifeless> np
<mpt> Fujitsu, tsmithe, we also get many bugs reported about Launchpad which are actually about Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> mpt: I noticed... Any idea why?
<mpt> Work out why that happens, and I'll send you a chocolate fish
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<tsmithe> mpt, ah ok. i'd like that chocolate fish. better than normal fish, which i hate ;)
<kiko> sabdfl, radix: that sounds like it's broken. it should be moderated for unsubscribed users, but not for subscribed ones.
<tsmithe> kiko, ok. good to hear that it's known :)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> morning mpt!!!
* mpt hugs Hobbsee 
<LaserJock> hi mpt
* Hobbsee hugs mpt back :D
* mpt hugs LaserJock 
<mpt> Not enough hugs in this channel
* Fujitsu grabs some hugs and throws them into the channel.
* LaserJock hugs mpt 
* Hobbsee group hugs mpt, LaserJock, and Fujitsu, and finds her arms are too short.
<mpt> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41500000/jpg/_41500270_mrtickle.jpg
* Fujitsu hands Hobbsee some arm-extensions, and hugs her back.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mpt> SteveA, are you available to talk about brilliant branching?
<mpt> hmm, I guess not
* mpt will get up earlier tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84800 in malone "no way to jump to a bug from frontpage of beta UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84800
* jml drafts a spec: more-channel-hugs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LarstiQ> brilliant branching?
#launchpad 2007-02-13
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84838 in launchpad-bazaar "code browser should use oops system" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84839 in soyuz "Build farm should not be a context (should not have tabs)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84847 in malone "Application tabs missing on many bug report subsidiary pages" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84855 in launchpad "pagetests/branches/xx-person-branches.txt disabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84855
<cprov> good morning .
<carlos> morning!
<sabdfl> salgado: ping
<sabdfl> is the membreship expiration warning email stuff landed, or deployed?
<salgado> hi sabdfl. it's deployed, I think. let me check
<salgado> sabdfl, yeah, it's deployed
<sabdfl> so expiration warnings should be sent out daily?
<sabdfl> because a few guys got expired this week and i don't think they got warnings
<salgado> yeah, we send daily notifications for the memberships which are going to expire in  a week or less
<salgado> sabdfl, got the guys/teams names? I'll try to find out whether the emails were sent or not
<sabdfl> salgado: another question: can LP polls select the top m of n options?
<salgado> sabdfl, I don't see what you mean
<sabdfl> so, say there are 5 candidates, we want people to vote for their favourites, and the winner is the top 3
<salgado> I think we can use the preferential voting (which is currently disabled in the UI, although implemented) for that, but right now the results presentation is not simple
<static> good morning
<jamesh> salgado: you mean STV?
<sabdfl> which is the admins team?
<salgado> jamesh, what's that?
<sabdfl> i've tried lp-admin, lp-admins, etc
<sabdfl> oh
<jamesh> salgado: single transferable vote
<sabdfl> admins
<sabdfl> salgado: if the results are understandable to the CC,that's ok
<sabdfl> could you reactivate it in the UI please?
<sabdfl> let me know when it will be there
<sabdfl> best do some good tests on it too
<jamesh> salgado: it is the multiple winner preferential voting system we use in .au for senate elections
<sabdfl> we will need it for the CC nominations, planned for next week
<salgado> IIRC, all we do is display a pairwise matrix with the results. then somebody will have to pick it up and use whatever algorhithm they want to calculate the results
<jamesh> salgado: ah.  That's for the condorcet voting that Debian uses, right?
<salgado> sabdfl, who should I talk to in order to find out if what we have is enough or if there's something that needs to be fixed?
<salgado> jamesh, right
<jamesh> I don't know how well that generalises to electing multiple candidates
<salgado> jamesh, btw, you up for some quick tweaking on demo, so that we can have people testing the preferential voting polls?
<jamesh> salgado: I suppose so.  Do you need anything more than updating the code?
<jamesh> (which would have to be to the production/1.80 branch)
<salgado> jamesh, all we actually need is to add a "type" field to the +newpoll page declaration in zcml/person.zcml. 
<salgado> is demo being updated daily or can we cowboy that change into it?
<jamesh> salgado: I update it irregularly at the moment
<jamesh> salgado: I can do the update, and make that change though.
<salgado> jamesh, the update to production/1.80 is not really needed, I think
<jamesh> salgado: okay.  Wouldn't it be necessary to update the browser class class to accept that argument though?
<salgado> jamesh, good point... I'll send you a patch shortly with all changes needed
<jamesh> salgado: okay.  I won't bother updating the code then.
<sabdfl> salgado: mako, i think
<sabdfl> he would be a good person to test it
<sabdfl> if we can't run the election next week, then definitely need to do it the week after
<sabdfl> pls discuss with kiko
<sabdfl> kiko: from the monthly report: "Therelationshipbetweenateamandthepersonloggedinisnowdisplayedusingapathdiagram.",where can i see that?
<kiko> sabdfl, on edge, I believe. 
<kiko> salgado, have you seen this patch live?
<salgado> kiko, on staging, yes
<kiko> cool
<salgado> kiko, for instance, I can see it when looking at the beta-testers team, since I'm an indirect member of it
<kiko> you are very cool salgado 
<spiv> salgado: Considered using "&rarr;" instead of "->"?
* spiv -> bed
<spiv> (or  bed, as the case may be...)
<salgado> spiv, good point. I'll use it when I move it to the 1.0 page
<salgado> btw, we don't have a placeholder for that in the 1.0 page
<salgado> kiko, should I drop it or find a place for it?
<kiko> a placeholder for what, salgado?
<salgado> kiko, for the path from the logged in user to the team he's an indirect member of
<kiko> salgado, in the 1.0 person page you mean then? yes, we need that!
<radix> ddaa: this font thing is going to get dramatic :)
<ddaa> microdramatic
<ddaa> I understand that mark likes it small
<ddaa> but it's still a bug
<radix> is it a bug if my eyes bleed?
<jam> how do you sign up for beta, again? You can pm me if you prefer
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Cillian> Hi
<Cillian> Anybody know anything about preparing a program for translation with gettext?
<Cillian> (C/C++)
<Yannig> I have no idea :(
<Cillian> I'm having trouble getting a hello world program to translate :S
<carlos> Cillian: there is a manual from the FSF for that, let me find the URL
<Yannig> O carlos :)
<Yannig> Bad luck for you, I'm here :D
<Yannig> I'd have two questions :)
<carlos> Cillian: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_chapter/gettext_3.html#SEC13
<Yannig> (if you have  time) :)
<carlos> Yannig: talking with you is never having bad luck ;-)
<carlos> Yannig: what could I do for you today?
<Yannig> Don't say that before ;)
* carlos prepares the ignore mode...
<carlos> X-)
<Cillian> carlos: That's the manual I've been following so far
<Yannig> There is a package called firefox-launchpad-integration. What for? Firefox cannot be translated via Rosetta :P
<Cillian> Every thing goes absolutely fine, except when I set LANG to de, run the program, it still outputs in english
<Cillian> I'm currently trying to find a way to see exactly what's going on
<jamesh> Yannig: yet
<carlos> Cillian: try with LC_MESSAGE too
<Yannig> jamesh: So it's in project?
<carlos> Yannig: as far as I know, that package is unrelated with translations
<jamesh> Yannig: danilos has been working on it
<carlos> Yannig: it gives you some kind of integration to search for packages, bugs, etc...
<Yannig> I'm currently translating it into Occitan with gedit so I could be interested :)
<Yannig> Fair enough
<Cillian> carlos: I've been putting the mo in /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGE if that's what you mean
<carlos> Yannig: if you mean the entry in the Help menu, it's added there by default in most applications
<Yannig> Thanks
<Yannig> Second question now :)
<Yannig> Have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/83993 ?
<carlos> Cillian: no, I'm talking about another environment variable, LC_MESSAGES (I forgot the last 'S')
<Cillian> Ah yeh, I just tried it with setting that to de too, still in english...
<carlos> Cillian: also, executing your application with 'strace' (redirect the error output to a file or you will miss anything useful)
<carlos> Cillian: so you can see whether you try to open the .mo file so you can get a clue of the problem
<Cillian> Right
<Cillian> Interesting, with LANG and LC_MESSAGES as de, man just said
<carlos> Yannig: no, let me check... 
<Cillian> man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<carlos> Cillian: are you using Ubuntu?
<carlos> Cillian: try with de_DE.UTF-8
<carlos> for LC_MESSAGES
<Cillian> No, debian etch at the moment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83993 in Ubuntu "Now locale request for Occitan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> well, that version should use UTF-8 too
<Cillian> Is /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive relevant?
<Cillian> open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
<carlos> Cillian: don't think so, grep on /usr/share/locale/
<Cillian> Also, just before the write of the string I want translated, is:
<Cillian> open("/usr/lib/locale/de/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<carlos> Yannig: so... do you want to rename current language code or just add the new ones?
<Cillian>  /de/ shows it's reading the environment variable
<Cillian> Grepping for /usr/share/locale only shows:
<Cillian> open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 3
<Yannig> carlos: Well, the current language code is for all Occitan so we'd need both: rename the current one to lnc and creating a new one for gsc
<carlos> Cillian: then, your application doesn't know about your translation domain, you should check 
<carlos> setlocale (LC_ALL, "");
<carlos>   bindtextdomain (PACKAGE, LOCALEDIR);
<carlos>   textdomain (PACKAGE);
<carlos> your code should have those calls with the right values as arguments
<carlos> Yannig: hmmm
<carlos> Yannig: that's not easy to do (thinking on Ubuntu released versions)
<carlos> but we would get something done as a workaround so new releases can use new code
<carlos> but already releases keep using the old one...
<Yannig> Yep, that's it
<Cillian> Ok, interesting - with my LANG as default, strace shows the program looking in /usr/share/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES/hello.mo, and getting "No such file or directory", since I haven't translated to en
<Cillian> But with the LANG as de, it just does open("/usr/lib/locale/de/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Cillian> But doesn't look for /hello.mo or anything
<Yannig> carlos: What would be nice is to make it possible for translation first. Afterwards, we don't need it implemented in Ubuntu very very soon.
<carlos> Cillian: did you add support for German language in your system?
<Cillian> carlos: Err, when/where do I do that?
<carlos> Cillian: I think in Debian is done editing /etc/locale-gen.conf
<carlos> or something like that
<carlos> and then executing the command 'locale-gen'
<carlos> but you will need to check that with a Debian user
<Cillian> /etc/locale.gen b y the looks of it
<carlos> Ubuntu does it automatically when installing German language pack
<Cillian> Yeh, I have de_DE in there
<carlos> then, execute locale-gen
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83993 in language-pack-oc-base "Now locale request for Occitan" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83993
<Cillian> Ok, did that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84908 in launchpad "Browsing for icons doesn't set radio box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84908
<carlos> Yannig: well, the locale information will be needed before Feisty frozen and we need to 'fix' language packs to handle that for previous Ubuntu releases so they are not affected once we do the rename in Launchpad
<carlos> Cillian: you should get some output saying it's generating German locale
<Yannig> carlos: So would it be possible or is that too late about you?
<Cillian> Hey, whoa
<Cillian> I don't know what I just did, but it just worked
<Cillian> Yeh, after running locale-gen, copying the .mo to /usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES instead of /de/, then using LANG=de_DE instead of de, and it works
<carlos> Yannig: I need Martin Pitt input on that
<carlos> Yannig: if you provide us with the new locale information, I don't think we are too late
<carlos> given the fact Feisty is not yet open to translations
<Cillian> THanks, /me begins readying tuxcast for translation
<Yannig> Anything I can do?
<carlos> Yannig: the locale is another history, so we need to prepare any new package required by this change
<mdz> ddaa: where can I find an up-to-date list of working VCS imports?
<ddaa> working?
<carlos> Yannig: provide us with the locale information for the new language code
<ddaa> I know the database query to give you a list of syncs that worked the last time they were tried.
<Yannig> What kind? :(
<carlos> I guess for the other is fine to just go ahead and rename 'oc'
<ddaa> mdz: would a list of $product/$series do for you?
<carlos> Yannig: you should talk with danilo or Jordi about that
<carlos> Yannig: also, you should get this sorted in GNOME nad KDE
<carlos> I need to leave to have lunch
<Yannig> Yep
<carlos> let's talk when I'm back
<carlos> ok?
<Yannig> GNOME has not given me a SVN account yet so it may be later
<mdz> ddaa: a list of URLs to Launchpad code pages would do
<Yannig> carlos: Do you have their address?
<ddaa> I can handcraft you that
<mdz> ddaa: though it would be even better to have a page which automatically stayed up-to-date so that we could see at a glance what's available
<ddaa> mdz: I whole-heartedly agree
<Yannig> I asked mckinstry@debian.org and bubulle@debian.org but they told me they are not the one to ask :)
<ddaa> mdz: if you file a bug, I'll try to get jml to do it
<mdz> ddaa: where should I file it?
<ddaa> launchpad-bazaar product
<ddaa> now that we have an actual team working on this stuff, this sort of feature request stand an actual chance of getting implemented.
<mdz> ddaa: bug 84913
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84913 in launchpad-bazaar "List of available, verified VCS imports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84913
<ddaa> mh... btw, thumper has done some recent work for the 1.0 UI
<ddaa> that will create a page that lists products with bzr branches
<Yannig> Thanks a lot carlos
<Yannig> I hope it will work :)
<ddaa> mdz: bug 76476
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76476 in launchpad-bazaar "stuff you can get with bzr" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76476 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<ddaa> mdz: how is what you want different from this?
<mdz> ddaa: that bug is a superset of what I want.  the difference is that I wasted 10 minutes filing mine because you asked me to.
<ddaa> not really
<ddaa> because I am not sure what you want
<ddaa> but hey, vent on me if that helps you feel better
<mdz> believe me, it doesn't
<radix> "stuff you can get with bzr" sounds like a badly specified bug, without reading the content :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84913 in launchpad-bazaar "List of available, verified VCS imports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84913
<sabdfl> mdz: what you want is to know which mainlines are available in bzr, whether that is native or an import
<mdz> sabdfl: in practice, the mainlines available natively in bzr are the ones we created because we're upstream
<mdz> but yes, you're correct
<sabdfl> of course we hope that vista will widen significantly ;-)
<sabdfl> a query for "development series with branches" is trivial to do, can knock up a page for you on beta easily enough, or ddaa can do the same
<sabdfl> Product.select("Product.development_focus=ProductSeries.id AND ProductSeries.xxx_branch IS NOT NULL")
<sabdfl> isay xxx_branch because i'm not exactly sure of the db semantics ddaa has run with there
<ddaa> thumper has a significant work in the pipe, to do this, and more correctly
<sabdfl> ddaa: not necessarily more correctly, AIUI
<sabdfl> thumper's work will get you "stuff that is available in bzr" even if it is not officila
<sabdfl> whereas getting mainlines is useful to mdz
<sabdfl> getting stable series branches would i think be even more so!
<ddaa> last I talked about what thumper was doing it was restriced to stuff associated to product series
<ddaa> so maybe somebody asked him to do it differently, but if so, I haven't been told.
<mdz> it remains to be seen whether I can find a way for mainlines to be useful, but as you asked, I intend to try
<ddaa> one of the problems here was how not to list series with an import branch which is currently failing to import
<ddaa> and I did work specifically to remove this blocker
<ddaa> (been in production for a few weeks already)
<ddaa> unfortunately, thumper has been spending most of his time writing stuff for the 1.0 UI, and I have spent most of my time lowering the latency of the hosting service for SteveA's lightning talk at PyCon.
<ddaa> and hooking the branch hosting stuff with a Q&A-able error reporting system
<ddaa> so stuff _is_ coming down, but we still only have so much bandwidth.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> sounds positive
<ddaa> sabdfl: btw
<ddaa> got to tell you I'm very glad to have thumper and jml on the team now
<ddaa> now we actually have the resources to make our users happy
<ddaa> there has been some very good progress recently, even though most of it is still in the pipes.
<ddaa> Hopefully, within in a month you should see some very visible improvements.
<sabdfl> yes, i'm very happy with how things are getting unblocked, and happy that you are getting to focus on the things you want to get done
<jordi> Yannig: sorry for coming in late
<jordi> Yannig: using "oc" is not an option I guess?
<Yannig> Hi jordi :)
<Yannig> Well, Lengadocian is considered as a standard but not by everybody so it could be difficult :$
<Yannig> But if we could have oc-lnc and oc-gsc, it could be fine
<Yannig> (or else, I'm not a technician, I don't know what would be easier for you)
<carlos> Yannig: well, you will need to contact the Occitan translation group for GNOME, KDE and other projects that already have Occitan translations (I don't remember whether you are already the coordinator for GNOME)
<Yannig> carlos: Yep, I'm the coordinator (and I'm more or less the team too :D ) for Ubuntu, GNOME and KDE
<Yannig> So I already contacted myself about this and I completely agree with me :D
<carlos> Yannig: so you don't need to contact anyone, you need to rename those files in their SVN repositories
<carlos> for Ubuntu, we will do it for you
<Yannig> There is no occitan file in their SVN repository (no SVN account yet for GNOME) and neither is there in KDE
<carlos> oh, really?
<carlos> then you should only change the information about your team
<Yannig> Yep: I've been waiting for an GNOME account for ages :(
<jordi> Yannig: hrm
<jordi> I'll ty helping you on that front again
<jordi> Ie, I'll mail someone recommending you if that helps
<carlos> Yannig: did you send an email to accounts@gnome.org?
<Yannig> Yep
<carlos> jordi: go, go, go!
<carlos> :-P
<Yannig> I send all the information with a wrong file
<jordi> Yannig: in my system, update-manager does have an "oc" translation
<Yannig> They answered me that the file was wrong, I sent the good one and no news now
<carlos> jordi: would you be able to assist Yannig to get the new locale information ?
<carlos> jordi: that's because Ubuntu has Occitan translations ;-)
<Yannig> jordi: I translate from Rosetta so Ubuntu can be in Oc
<carlos> jordi: and update-manager uses Rosetta to handle translations too
<jordi> I know
<jordi> I wasn't sure yannig was doing translations in rosetta already :)
<carlos> so I guess if you are using Debian, mvo moved that file to the non Ubuntu tarball
<jordi> ok
<jordi> yes, the system I checked is Debian
<Ubugtu> New bug: #31290 in dilys "Dilys doesn't announce new Malone bugs any more" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31290
<Yannig> jordi: I'm at about 12,2 % on Rosetta :)
<Yannig> and as explained it the bug I reported, some people would like to translate in another Occitan than mine :)
<carlos> Yannig: go, go, go!!
<Yannig> carlos: Don't laugh at me :P
<carlos> Yannig: dude, 12,2% of Ubuntu using Rosetta is a lot of work done, I'm not laughing of that!
<Yannig> Great :)
<dfarning> Just wanted to give you a heads up that I am running bughelper against firefox bugs
<Yannig> When Gascon will be possible, Lengadocian will be in advance :)
<dfarning> I have my connection throttled to 150K/s so it shouldn't be too disruptive
<Yannig> <carlos> jordi: would you be able to assist Yannig to get the new locale information ?
<Yannig> jordi: Any idea of what I can do to help? :)
<jordi> Yannig: I'd be glad to help but I'm about to go on vacation and won't be able to do anything until the last week of the month
<jordi> possibly danilo can help you out better
<jordi> basically you need to generate a locale file, which is pretty easy
<Yannig> I'll ask him then, thanks :)
<jordi> you'll need to provide the full names of the month names and week day names
<jordi> and a few bits of other info
<jordi> which will mostly be the same as in French or Catalan
<Yannig> Fair enough
<LaserJock> is there any way for librarian to give 1 URL for a source packages (something dget'able)?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84974 in launchpad "~ Tilde should be removed from URLs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84980 in rosetta "Evolution 2.9.91 on Feisty translation Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84980
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<thumper> morning all
<ajmitch> morning thumper 
<LaserJock> hi thumper and mpt 
<thumper> hi ajmitch and LaserJock
#launchpad 2007-02-14
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84988 in launchpad "Broken link in Launchpad beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84989 in launchpad "Launchpad beta Opera rendering bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84989
<mdz> lifeless: around?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> whats up?
<mdz> lifeless: bug 84992
<mdz> Ubugtu: this means you
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84992 in apport "Apport not working due to edge.launchpad.net failure" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84992
<mdz> lifeless: do you know what's up with edge?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> stuart mailed the lp list - are you on that ?
<lifeless> theres database changes in production
<mdz> I am, but it's way low on the mailing list folder pecking order
<lifeless> edge needs to be merged and tested before it can be turned on again
<lifeless> stub is working on this at the moment
<mdz> lifeless: do you know whether the cloakroom bits needed by apport are in production yet?
<mdz> it may no longer be necessary for it to use edge, I'm not sure
<lifeless> mdz: I dont know; easiest way is to have pitti test.
<lifeless> I think it probably is
<mdz> would you mind updating the bug report with your insights?
<lifeless> done
<mdz> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84992 in apport "Apport not working due to edge.launchpad.net failure" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84992
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for a scheduled code update. Estimated downtime is 15 minutes.
<poolie> hello
<poolie> the "report a bug" link in Beta is oopsing :/
<poolie> bug 85036 filed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85036 in launchpad "beta +filebug page gives 404 oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85036
<poolie> hello seb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85036 in launchpad "beta +filebug page gives 404 oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85040 in malone "support for attaching blobs to existing bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85040
<poolie> BjornT: thanks for your attention to bug 85036
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85036 in launchpad "beta +filebug page gives 404 oops" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85036 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<poolie> BjornT: at the moment typing a bug number into the search field on the bugs.beta homepage doesn't get that bug - is that known?
<BjornT> poolie: thanks for reporting it :)
<BjornT> poolie: yes, there's a bug reported about it, and i'm planning to fix it today
<BjornT> bug 84800
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84800 in malone "no way to jump to a bug from frontpage of beta UI" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84800 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84976 in apport (main) "Report Problem Could not upload report data to Launchpad (dup-of: 84992)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #1922 in malone "Unhelpful "Invalid value" error when requesting fix for non-existent package/product" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85065 in launchpad "supermirror_rewritemap.py optimization" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85065
<carlos_> morning
<tfheen> https://launchpad.net/+builds/palmer for instance lists a build which started eight or so hours ago and which has barely gotten out of the starting pit.
<tfheen> and new builds are not scheduled, not even after I ran the queue builder.
<salgado> stub, did you run the mirror prober manually on production?
<cprov> good morning folks !
<Hobbsee> hey cprov, kiko-who-is-actually-kiko-today
<kiko> heh
<kiko> indeed that's me
<kiko> me the cataclismic
<jamesh> not to be confused with kiko the cataclysmic
<kiko> that would be someone else
<kiko> who spells better than I
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57708 in soyuz "Language pack uploads require manual intervention" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85117 in rosetta "Review interface doesn't work with alternative language suggestions" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85117
<salgado> flacoste, quick question... I currently have two versions of my image widget: one used in add views and the other in edit view. the only difference between them is the set of visible options and their labels
<flacoste> salgado: what's the question?
<salgado> would it be okay to merge them into a single one and use a special flag (passed to custom_widget()) identifying whether I want the addform version or the other?
<flacoste> salgado: how would that simplify things?
<flacoste> the call site still has to determine what style it needs
<flacoste> personnally, i don't find conditional branching simpler than extending a class
<salgado> exactly. it wouldn't simplify anything right now
<salgado> but I wrote a new widget which extends the image widget and returns two images (the original and a smaller one)
<flacoste> ok, i see and you don't want to have to extend that one as well for the add case
<flacoste> and want to use a flag in the base class
<salgado> exactly!
<flacoste> then it is a simplification then
<flacoste> go for it
<flacoste> did you think the name of the flag?
<salgado> no, not yet
<salgado> do you have any suggestions?
<flacoste> maybe 'style'
<salgado> btw, just passing an extra keyword argument to custom_widget() will cause it to be stored as an instance variable in the widget?
<flacoste> with a value of either 'EditStyle' or 'AddStyle'
<flacoste> i think so, but I'd have to check
<flacoste> it does
<flacoste> so how about custom_widget('image', UploadImageWidget, style=UploadImageWidget.AddStyle)?
<flacoste> (i'm not sure of the widget name anymore, but this gives an idea)
<salgado> that sounds good to me
<salgado> thanks a lot, flacoste!
<flacoste> my pleasure!
<salgado> as usual, I forgot one detail... I need the style to be passed to my widget's __init__() method, and I have the impression that custom_widget() won't do that
<salgado> is that right, flacoste?
<flacoste> salgado: it won't no
<flacoste> it could though
<flacoste> if you don't use kw args
<flacoste> like that:
<flacoste> custom_widget('image', UploadImageWidget, UploadImageWidget.AddStyle)
<flacoste> i.e.: it pass positional arguments to the constructor and use setattr for the keyword arguments
<salgado> ah, right. is that the "self._widget_factory(*args)" call?
<flacoste> no, its zope.app.form.CustomWidgetFactory._create
<flacoste> hmm, sorry, yes, you were at the right line :-)
* salgado was confused trying to find where does the context and request come from and didn't notice it
<salgado> I mean, the context and request given to my widget... are they provided by an adapter or something like that?
<salgado> ('cause custom_widget() doesn't pass them to CustomWidgetFactory())
<flacoste> salgado: it's handled by zope.formlib.form.setupWidgets
<salgado> aha! the component.getMultiAdapter() thing?
<flacoste> salgado: no, the line (247) before that
<flacoste> if form_field.custom_widget is not None: widget = form_field.custom_widget(field, request)
<flacoste> the getMultiAdapter() thing is to find a proper widget when none was specified
<flacoste> so your __init__ method will receive: context (an IField), request, and whatever positional arguments you used in the custom_widget() call
<salgado> flacoste, but if it calls form_field.custom_widget() passing only the field and the request, it won't work
<flacoste> salgado: that's because you didn't take a look at CustomWidgetFactory.__call__ :-)
<flacoste> that's where the extra positional arguments passed on to the CustomWidgetFactory.__init__ are tacked
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<salgado> flacoste, dude, you're always one step ahead of me
<Yannig> Another dumb question :)
<Yannig> We are translating OpenOffice via Rosetta but no way to view it in Occitan in Ubuntu :(
<Yannig> Do someone know why?
<LarstiQ> the locale isn't generated?
<Yannig> LarstiQ: It seems that no :(
<Yannig> I don't understand why: everything else is yet in Occitan
<Yannig> LarstiQ: Should I see directly with OpenOffice instead of Ubuntu for that problem?
<LarstiQ> Yannig: do other applications work in Occitan?
<Yannig> Yep
<Yannig> All GNOME apps for example
<Yannig> (and not only GNOME apps, all Ubuntu in fact)
<LarstiQ> Yannig: no idea then, better ask jordi or so
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<Yannig> carlos: Here ?
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<Yannig> Hello hola :)
<carlos> Yannig: is it related to OO.org?
<Yannig> You mean the package ?
<carlos> Yannig: your question about not being able to get it in Occitan 
<Yannig> Yes, that's it
<carlos> Yannig: I don't know the answer, maybe danilo or doko would 
<carlos> help you
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<carlos> they know how OO.org localisation works better than I do
<Yannig> Next... :D
<danilos> Yannig: for OOo, you either have to get the language pack, or recompile it (afaik)
<Yannig> danilos or doko ( doko_ ) : any idea?
<danilos> Yannig: if you've got problems with GNOME translations, they should be simple
<Yannig> I've never had problems with language packs
<Yannig> How could I recompile it?
<Yannig> (and above all, what should I do to make it possible for users to have OpenOffice in Occitan too? :)
<doko_> Yannig: you need to build an GSI file from the exported translations. see debian/rules in the OOo package
<newz2000> I'm getting ready to release a new version of "ubuntu-website" and want to track its bugs as being distinct from the bugs in the old version.
<newz2000> Should I register a new "product series," such as "spring07" This is a bit confusing, because the website isn't like a normal product that may still need support after a new release
<radix> newz2000: do the old bugs make sense any more?
<radix> maybe you should just reject them
<newz2000> hmm... good point. Most will be resolved with the new release
<radix> or resolve, yeah :)
<newz2000> I have one other goal, and this is to be able to let testers file bugs on the new revision... but I guess it won't be hard to keep track of them
<radix> newz2000: ah, like before it is public?
<newz2000> yes
<radix> newz2000: I would perhaps use a milestone for that
<radix> representing the public release of the site
<newz2000> ah, ok, I see that now. That looks good, thanks radix
<radix> no worries :)
<newz2000> I'm having a hard time hitting the submit button on the "date targeted" field. My hand is afraid to click the mouse button. :-)
<radix> hee hee
<radix> don't worry, it's easy to change later ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85201 in soyuz "wrongly rejects epoched uploads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85201
* kiko-afk chuckles at bug
<sabdfl> mpt: do we have a call later today your time?
<sabdfl> with usman?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> sabdfl, that would be fine, same time as last week? (Or should I have a message from Claire already?)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39074 in launchpad-bazaar "pageheading and title of branch pages are broken" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51443 in launchpad-bazaar "Soft time out at the +registeredbranches page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51443
<thumper> Damn it, these aren't new, just newly assigned!
#launchpad 2007-02-15
<mpt> Seveas, any progress on fixing that bug?
<mpt> (actually, come to think of it, it might be a side-effect of the bug in Launchpad where it sends new assignees a "Public/Private bug reported:" copy of the bug description)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85234 in launchpad "Beta product display misses the registrant, which is the group people should join to contribute to products" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85234
* radix tries to figure out the URL format of the code browser
<spiv> radix: ?
<radix> spiv: Maybe it doesn't actually exist. Maybe it was all a dream.
<radix> spiv: But I think I saw a bzr branch browser once.
<daviey> Is it possible to edit a comment?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<daviey> ;( that is a *bug*
<LaserJock> well, I'm not sure if that's the way it's supposed to work or not
<thumper> daviey: no you can't edit a comment
<thumper> you can add another one though
<thumper> I'm sure that was a design decision not an oversight
<daviey> it's wrong that typo's can't be corrected
<thumper> daviey: so file a bug :)
<daviey> i am
<thumper> cool#
<thumper> at least you should get the definitive answer then
<LaserJock> daviey: perhaps a preview might be nice
<LaserJock> I think one of the problems with edits might be bug emails, but I don't know
<daviey> thats true; but it does make you look like a plonker when you re-read a comment
<daviey> ;)
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> I did that a few times when I first started
<LaserJock> now I'm so used to it I'm not bothered so much when I look like a 2nd grader
<LarstiQ> I'm rather sure such a bug already exists
<LarstiQ> but I can't seem to find it, so perhaps it only got discussed here
<mpt> daviey, I reported it a few weeks ago at bug 80895
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80895 in malone "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<mpt> "There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode."
* mpt hunts for the "No There Isnt" button
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> good luck with that
<mpt> or the "Theres No Such Thing as a Synaptic, Anyway" button
<Hobbsee> there's a button for that?  :P
* Hobbsee notes mpt may be a core dev.
<mpt> Alas no
<mpt> I'm just a feeble interaction designer
<Hobbsee> darn.
<mpt> doing HTML-monkeying for a living
<Hobbsee> fun
* mpt finishes reporting bug 85251
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85251 in synaptic "Confusing "another synaptic" error when Synaptic launched during update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85251
<mpt> Hobbsee, did you mean a Launchpad "core dev"?
<mpt> And if so, what did you mean by "core"?
<Hobbsee> mpt: actually, meant for ubuntu.  for some reason, i'm confusing you with someone else.  again :P
<mpt> And confusing #launchpad with #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> quite possible.  actually, i knew you were in both, so ended up questioning you where you'd last responded.  but you're right.
<LaserJock> mpt: I've got a beta question
<LaserJock> at the top line (the greenish bar) there are little arrows, do those do anything?
<mpt> LaserJock, eventually they will
<LaserJock> I saw the home button has stuff
<sabdfl> mpt: let's set the call up for monday, will you coord with usman? between 7 and 9am UTC would work best for me, probably quite a quick call
<sabdfl> that should give him time to respond to your comments
<sabdfl> and then also for you to integrate the images
<mpt> sabdfl, good idea
<Mez> morning sabdfl :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85299 in launchpad "Broken "Learn more..." link to +tour on front page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85304 in launchpad "Cut-off action menu icons in Opera 9.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85304
<carlos> morning
* jml waves
<jamesh> morning jml
<jml> jamesh: hi
<jml> jamesh: still in brazil?
<jamesh> yep
<jml> how's the weather?
* cprov goes to do find some food before the meeting.
<jamesh> jml: it has been pretty mild (compared to .au standards)
<jamesh> jml: very nice
<jml> jamesh: I'm glad for you
<static> moin
<bac> hi
<evil-kiko> HA HA HA HA
<evil-kiko> me
<Hobbsee> uh oh...
<evil-kiko> hello? launchpad meeting????
* mpt grabs some of his gf's rose water and sprinkles it around the channel as protection
<evil-kiko> what a sissy thing, rose water
<mpt> (or am I confusing that with holy water?)
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.  Who is here today?
* Hobbsee hands mpt a baseball bat
<mpt> me
<ddaa> me
<matsubara> me
<flacoste> me
<evil-kiko> me
<barry> me
<bac> me
<danilos> me
<spiv> me
<cprov> me
<salgado> me
<static> me
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes, this channel will be devoted the weekly launchpad meeting.  Please have side-conversations in privmsgs or on other channels.  Thanks.
<BjornT> me
<jml> me
<jamesh> me
<stub> me
<carlos> me
<SteveA> bac: Welcome Brad!
<bac> thanks steveA
<mpt> hello bac and welcome
<barry> welcome brad!  us/eastern +1
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<bac> up to four now, barry?
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * New Launchpad and Bazaar leaflets (SteveA on mrevell's behalf)
<SteveA>  * Don't use rsync (SteveA)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week?
<SteveA> I won't be here -- I'll be travelling to pycon
<SteveA> Kiko will be on vacation
<SteveA> matsubara will be on vacation
<SteveA> anyone else absent?
<barry> SteveA: i will be traveling also
<stub> I can be absent if it makes things easier :)
* carlos too
<carlos> :-D
* danilos will be on vacation
<SteveA> ok, how about we move next week's meeting to wednesday?
<salgado> wednesday I won't be around
<SteveA> Apologies for missing today's meeting: 
<SteveA>  * mrevell - travelling to Skycon, in Limerick, Ireland. Have emailed my contributions to SteveA.
<SteveA> 
<carlos> I will be, I was just following stub's joke
<danilos> me neither, I'm off for entire next week
<SteveA> ok.  let's stick to thursday, as usual
<SteveA> stub: please run next week's meeting
<SteveA> in your usual style
<stub> Yay
<stub> Wednesday?
<SteveA> thursday
<SteveA> as usual
<stub> ok
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Fix-it Friday! | Launchpad users and developers | Next developer meeting: Thu 22nd Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<ddaa> uptodate
<stub> up to date
<mpt> not up to date
<SteveA> I haven't done one in a while.
<matsubara> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<jml> up to date
<barry> up to date
<static> up to date
<bac> up to date
<spiv> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<evil-kiko> I'm sprinting
<evil-kiko> but I sent one
<cprov> not up to date
<danilos> on sprint, will restart after
<salgado> I'm missing yesterday's, but will send it in a minute
<SteveA> == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<SteveA>  * danilos
<SteveA>  * jamesh
<SteveA>  * jml
<SteveA>  * kiko
<SteveA>  * static
<carlos> up to date (on sprint for missing ones)
<SteveA>  * SteveA
<SteveA> 
<evil-kiko> SteveA I was in a sprint, wth are you talking about!!!!
<SteveA> that'll be inaccurate reporting on the meeting summary
<mpt> which will be my fault
<mpt> sorry
<evil-kiko> too late
* evil-kiko banishes mpt
<mpt> MeetingAction: evil-mpt to fix the meeting notes
<SteveA> well done jml, static for resuming good activity reporting
<SteveA> danilos, jamesh, kiko were sprinting
<SteveA> I still suck
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> There were none
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Nothing new this week. The weekly report shows only known bugs and the most important ones are already assigned.
<matsubara> so, I pass on to mpt. Thanks SteveA 
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<mpt> There are 2068 known bugs in Launchpad without released fixes, of which 11 are marked as Critical. The oldest six are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mpt> kiko, how goes the branch of wondrous optimization?
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> danilos, last week you said you'd discuss with carlos the possibility of giving this to him and doing OO.org support instead. Did you discuss it?
<evil-kiko> mpt: carlos jamesh and danilo have a surprise which I am reviewing
<carlos> mpt: no need to discuss it, It's my task
<mpt> evil-kiko, am I allowed to know which bug that surprise relates to?
<carlos> but I forgot to update the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85326 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should initiate a pull attempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85326
<evil-kiko> NO
<mpt> carlos, ok
<mpt> evil-kiko, fine then
<mpt>  * Bug #48813 (Efficiently mirroring sftp hosted branches with minimal latency), Critical, In Progress, jml
<mpt>  * Bug #49989 (branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches), Critical, In Progress, jml
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48813 in launchpad-bazaar "Efficiently mirroring sftp hosted branches with minimal latency" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48813 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49989 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49989 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<mpt> jml, how's progress on these two nearly-duplicates-but-not-quite?
<jml> mpt: I changed them to fix-committed before the meeting started
<evil-kiko> both look fix committed
<jml> mpt: waiting for cherry pick to production
<mpt> and I didn't notice
<ddaa> mpt: and cherrypick has just been requested, too
<mpt> or rather, I didn't procrastinate enough before compiling the bug report report
<mpt>  * Bug #78033 (Oops pages in 1.0 design are completely unformatted), Critical, In Progress, mpt
<mpt> This is fixed on a cleanup branch that I'll land today. (It also fixes the Actions menu indentation, in case anyone's wondering.)
<jml> mpt: I cut the timing fairly fine
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78033 in launchpad "Oops pages in 1.0 design are completely unformatted" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78033 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mpt> and finally
<mpt>  * Bug #81544 (private), Critical, Fix Committed, jml
<Ubugtu> Bug 81544 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/81544 is private
<mpt> jml, did you ask for a cherrypick for this one too?
<jml> mpt: no I didn't.
<mpt> is it worth it?
<jml> mpt: not sure. I'll chase it up.
<markvandenborre> I wonder if there's anyone around here who could help process a .po file submitted for inclusion into Rosetta
<mpt> okie dokie
<mpt> That's all SteveA, thanks
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<mpt> and thanks jml
<SteveA> there are no proposed bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<markvandenborre> it was submitted 2007/01/22 
<ddaa> mpt: this bug has been fixed and rolled out in 1.80
<markvandenborre> through https://translations.launchpad.net/support.points.map/trunk/+translations-upload
<stub> Production update went fine, apart from neglecting jamesh's cherry pick request. How urgent is the launchpad.net -> beta.launchpad.net redirect?
<stub> Production db server is actually starting to be loaded, and it looks like being IO bound will be our first problem. We still have plenty of time before it hurts though for code optimizations, db performance tuning and the PostgreSQL 8.2 upgrade that will help significantly.
<stub> I plugged the operational statistics into the cricket graphs earlier today. We are hovering around 12 requests per second and spiking to 14, distributed over the 4 launchpad.net app servers.
<stub> staging and edge are being boring, not that I expect anyone to care at the moment as they are just running the launchpad/production/1.80 branch until the new ui is finalized and lands.
<stub> beta will be moving from a single instance on asuka to multiple instances on gangotri and gandwana (the servers the production launchpad.net instances run on). Probably 4 instances but maybe only too. Undecided at this point.
<matsubara> markvandenborre: we're in a meeting right now, but carlos or danilo could help you if you privmsg them.
<markvandenborre> matsubara, thx, and sorry for interrupting
<matsubara> markvandenborre: no problem.
<SteveA> stub: I'd like jamesh's redirect code to be in production as soon as reasonable.
<SteveA> stub: is the DB loaded based on read volume, write volume or both?
<stub> I'll push that out and test tomorrow then, along with any other cherry picks on the list.
<stub> SteveA: No idea at this point
<stub> SteveA: Just looking at io wait at the moment. Need to get some more low level disk access details.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> is there a chart that shows database load?
<SteveA> also, I'd be interested in hit stats of GET vs POST
<stub> 'database load' is very vague. I have CPU load, transactions per second.
<stub> Not much else at this point.
<SteveA> ok.  can you add a GET vs POST to the stats collection?
<carlos> stub: I guess removing 40*2 million rows will help, right?
<stub> SteveA: If we want GET vs POST, we need to update the opstats (lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/opstats.py)
<stub> carlos: Yes
<SteveA> stub: or grep it out of apache
<stub> SteveA: Easier to do it properly - the infrastructure is all there already.
<SteveA> ok, please file a bug and do it sometime
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<stub> the beta -> production servers you know about
<SteveA> thansk sysadmins
<ddaa> SteveA: got one
<SteveA> yep, saw that.  thanks stub
<ddaa> sorry
<SteveA> ddaa: too late :-/
<SteveA> ok, go on ddaa
<ddaa> rsync cronjob for supermirror oopses
<SteveA> RT number?
<evil-kiko> SteveA: there's one for feedback@launchpad.net
<ddaa> RT 26788
<stub> Oh - and the supermirror rewrite list is being generated once per minute now instead of once per hour
<ddaa> stub: thank you muchos
<SteveA> evil-kiko: RT number?
<evil-kiko> and also the noreply@ mailbox
<evil-kiko> rt 26708
<evil-kiko> rt 26676
<SteveA> why do we want a mailbox for noreply@ ?
<SteveA> sounds weird
<SteveA> or is it a dev/null mailbox/
<SteveA> ?
<evil-kiko> SteveA you even commented on the bug
<stub> Indeed. We use that when we explicity want to toss replys
<evil-kiko> well
<Ubugtu> New bug: #46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<barry> isn't noreply@ always /dev/null? :)
<jamesh> evil-kiko: didn't you mainly want something as a replacement for the bounces@ address?
<stub> Consider using a different email address if a human will actually see them
<evil-kiko> the issue is that we are sending email out with an envelope sender of bounces@
<jamesh> which wasn't called bounces@?
<evil-kiko> well
<evil-kiko> I want to be able to see the bounces
<SteveA> I will now paste in matthew revell's report
<evil-kiko> because they mean
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Top user-affecting issue
<SteveA> - -------------------------
<SteveA> Spam-like activity in the Answer Tracker, as raised on launchpad-users.
<SteveA> It's not spam, it's an inexperienced user who is indiscriminately
<SteveA> posting replies to other questions:
<evil-kiko> that we're not sending out email
<SteveA> > > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3628
<SteveA> > > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3352
<SteveA> > > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/2528
<SteveA> > > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/2015
<SteveA> > >
<SteveA> > > The "spammer" is the user campbellkidz1
<SteveA> > > (https://answers.launchpad.net/~duane-c-1999 ).
<SteveA> Although this isn't a substantial problem yet, it does show that we may
<SteveA> have to consider the problem of commercial spamming in future. I'd like
<SteveA> to give an answer to Tom Kravanja, who raised this issue on launchpad-users.
<SteveA> Please mail me with your thoughts on how we can reassure Tom and our
<SteveA> plans, if any, to combat future spam threats.
<jamesh> evil-kiko: I don't think it is sensible to conflate that with our existing noreply@ address
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> jamesh, evil-kiko: please continue this on another channel, like lp-cpde
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<evil-kiko> that wouldn't be evil
<SteveA> Matthew says:
<SteveA> Buzz report
<SteveA> - ------------
<SteveA> As posted to launchpad ML.
<SteveA> https://launchpad.canonical.com/Marketing/BuzzReports/14Feb07
<SteveA> Please mail me with your suggested metrics to demonstrate the growth of
<SteveA> the part of Launchpad you work on.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> We'll start sending these to the launchpad-users mailing list soon.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>  * New Launchpad and Bazaar leaflets (SteveA on mrevell's behalf)
<SteveA> Matthew says:
<SteveA> Proposed: New leaflets
<SteveA> - -----------------------
<SteveA> I've created two leaflets, one for Bazaar and one for Launchpad. You can
<SteveA> see them at:
<SteveA> https://wiki.canonical.com/MarketingMaterials?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=bazaar-front.pdf
<SteveA> https://wiki.canonical.com/MarketingMaterials?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Launchpad.PDF
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that was a proposed item for the agenda
<SteveA> not proposed new leaflets
<SteveA> these *are* the new leaflets
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>  * Don't use rsync (SteveA)
<SteveA> When doing bzr operations to develop on launchpad, we should be using rsync only once, for a new developer to get a built tree to start with.
<static> hurrah!
<barry> SteveA: +1
<SteveA> After that, we shouldn't be using rsync, but instead using bzr commands with bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/...
<SteveA> If you see any docs mentioning rsync except for this one special case, fix them, and let me know about it
* barry will handle RFS
<flacoste> SteveA: you mean we shouldn't even use rsync to update rocketfuel-built?
<static> the thing that is not clear to me is how to update rocketfuel-built using bzr
<SteveA> In the near-ish future, when we have shallow branches, nested branches and other good stuff in bazaar, we won't even need the initial rsync.
<static> I think we probably need to fix some parent-branch settings in rocketfuel-built
<barry> flacoste: i think you still rsync rocketfuel-built for now
<jamesh> SteveA: how about updating a local copy of rocketfuel-built?
<SteveA> static, flacoste: I do this by running bzr pull bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/rocketfuel/... as appropriate in the trees in rocketfuel-built
<SteveA> we could have a script to do that
<evil-kiko> SteveA: rsync works fine for downloading; using it to push I agree is a bad idea.
<static> SteveA: absolutely. did you have to change the parent branches on your sourcecode/* trees in order to do that? I'd like to get more details later on
<cprov> SteveA: I usually replace single "pushes" by a full repository rsync to devpad. Is that wrong ?
<SteveA> evil-kiko: I'm very -1 on using rsync for a whole bunch of reasons
* evil-kiko shrugs
<SteveA> and I want us to have a standard practice for how we're meant to develop stuff
<barry> maybe have a post mtg chat about this?
<evil-kiko> well, in practical terms, rsync is faster and simpler for downloading. 
<SteveA> if you use it, and it works for you, and you understand enough to keep doing it, then keep doing it
<SteveA> but it isn't our standard procedure
<SteveA> and it will be going away eventually anyway
<evil-kiko> I understand that we don't want to propose rsync as the long-term solution for large trees with nesting
<SteveA> when we start developing launchpad in launchpad
<evil-kiko> but bzr needs to grow some extra wings to carry that weight
<stu1> (unless you want to try driving config manager...)
<SteveA> we shouldn't use config-manager
<SteveA> it's too complicated and fragile in use
<ddaa> +10
<evil-kiko> yay config manager is everything evil
<stub> (19:27:39) stub: If you don't rsync rocketfuel-built, you don't pick up changes in the 3rd party stuff in sourcecode/
<SteveA> static: let's you nad I talk about how to sort syncing nested trees after the meeting
<evil-kiko> stub: which often causes lost time
<sabdfl> SteveA: nice brochures, however the more canonical colour for the headings and bottom for Canonical brochures would be red
<barry> SteveA: do you have that script you were talking about?  i don't know enough about how rocketfuel-built is built to write something like that right now
<SteveA> we'll publish a standard way to do that
<static> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> sabdfl: I'll pass that on to matthew r. and christina
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<stub> DONE: Production & DBA stuff, OpenID server
<stub> TODO: OpenID server
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<static> DONE: met bac in person, working on demo for pycon, helping bac get started, working with customers, several interviews.
<static> TODO: Finish pycon demo, work on specs, vacation.
<static> Blocked: No
<evil-kiko> DONE: some SERIOUS nascentupload refactoring, interviews
<evil-kiko> TODO: finish this refactoring, go over Carlos' branch (doing it now), look at firefox data model with Danilo, VACATION
<evil-kiko> BLOCKED: no
<barry> DONE: RocketFuelSetup debugging; feisty alpha testing; pqm submissions; downloads and XMLRPC research
<barry> TODO: final(?) updates for RFS; concentrate on XMLRPC and downloads
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. fixed 1.0 iu, and a few other, bugs.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. fix more 1.0 ui bugs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> DONE: reviews, merge pending branches, bug fixes, answer tracker renaming
<flacoste> TODO: answer tracker renaming, write spec, bug fixes, reviews
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: checked oops reports, fixed #33663, #62423 and #59971, working on oops-tools to generate script reports
<matsubara> TODO: finish the oops-tools work and carnival!
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: Rosetta sprint
<danilos> TODO: Rosetta sprint, vacation
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: sprint, code reviews, finish off redirect-beta-testers branch.  
<jamesh> TODO: sprint, zope3 bug import (hopefully)
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: bugfixes, template cleanup
<mpt> TODO: new app front pages, tour
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<jml> DONE: Landed branch puller latency changes. Worked on storing branch ancestry information in LP.
<jml> TODO: Finish branch ancestry. Review open bugs and specs. Get a taste of web changes.
<jml> BLOCKED: No.
<bac> Done: NewStaffTasks, RocketFuelSetup, spec reading, learning bzr
<ddaa> DONE: low supermirror latency (coordination, reviews, production...)
<ddaa> TODO: low supermirror latency
<ddaa> BLOCKED: complete-revisions work (jml and thumper working on it), some of which will need to be cherrypicked
<SteveA> DONE: management, recruiting, ui hacking
<SteveA> TODO: management, recruiting, ui hacking
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: bug fixing (see soyuz report), working on nascentupload-cataclysm,
<spiv> DONE: reviews, bzr smart server work
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr smart server
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<bac> Todo: Bug 84921, more spec reading, look at tests, holiday monday
<cprov>       test beta on mawson/PPA.
<cprov> TODO: Sort sprint Agenda/Topics for next week with jamesh+kiko.
<cprov>       Test a solution for Warty & Hoary archive removal. (again)
<cprov>       Buildd-ui browsing by time for rebuild analysis. (again)
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Bug 84921 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/84921 is private
<bac> Blocked: None
<salgado> DONE: Bunch of small fixes to the new UI, including the blueprints a person is working on, wrote a widget which will allow us to generate the heading image from the mugshot image people upload, some code review and other random things
<salgado> TODO: Land all the widget work I did, code review, random things and holidays.
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: bug 83801, 73875 fix, sprint
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83801 in rosetta "Opening a new distro release to translations should be done with a live system" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83801 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73875 in rosetta "Project needs a Translations page" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<carlos> TODO: sprint, Firefox landing, Feisty translations opening
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> jamesh: finish off redirect-beta-testers branch ?
<ddaa> thumper hasn't sent me his 3 sentences, but I know he's been doing at least branch-email, products-with-code, complete-revisions,
<SteveA> what needs to be finished?  please coordinate with stub about when it is finished, so he can roll it out
<jamesh> SteveA: I finished it off (it was marked as DONE)
<SteveA> mrevell: DONE: Bazaar and Launchpad leaflets, Pycon materials, talking to users, preparing for Skycon, inviting new people to beta team, buzz report.
<jamesh> SteveA: it is waiting on stub to roll out
<SteveA> mrevell: TODO: Give talk at Skycon, meet potential Launchpad and Bazaar users at Skycon, documentation, 1.0 beta tester guide, improve buzz report.
<SteveA> mrevell: BLOCKED: none
<SteveA> jamesh: thanks
<jml> ddaa: some spec work as well. complete-revisions is definitely on his todo.
<SteveA> ddaa: also, I spoke with both tim and poolie earlier today
<SteveA> That's the end of the planned agenda items.
<SteveA> We have ten minutes left to continue the discussion of email addresses from earlier
<SteveA> evil-kiko / jamesh: anything to add?
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<jamesh> nothing from me
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<jamesh> kiko is on the phone
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, he loses :-)
<SteveA> We can also continue the discussion of not using rsync.
<matsubara> SteveA: I've agreed with flacoste that he'll cover me up next week doing oops reports.
<SteveA> There isn't much of a discussion though, just a decision:
<danilos> SteveA: and kiko loses again with rsync discussion :)
<SteveA>  - we don't use rsync except for that first pull down of code, in our development processes
<barry> SteveA: i agree with a bzr-only approach.  i just don't know how to use bzr to keep rocketfuel-built sync'd
<SteveA>  - static and I will discuss an appropriate script to keep the nested trees built
<evil-kiko> so
<SteveA>     and will get this script out and mailed later today
<barry> certainly bzr for all branches, pulls, and pushes of dev code
<evil-kiko> fine if the script runs in non-geological time and updates everything as it should
<SteveA> of course
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<evil-kiko> but be aware that rsync is very efficient over bad links
<barry> cool.  i will update RFS with the script then
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<evil-kiko> and when I mean BAD
<stub> If its only purpose is to keep rocketfuel-built up to speed, config manager might be fine for that (it is what is used to build rocketfuel-built)
<evil-kiko> I SAY BAAAAAAAD
<static> evil-kiko: what if the script uses GeoIP and switches to rsync internally for brazil?
<SteveA> thanks barry 
<evil-kiko> static: what would classify as evil, yes
<static> :)
<stub> And Thailand - they still haven't fixed that crushed cable
<SteveA> if bazaar doesn't work for us like this, it will be a problem for others
<SteveA> so we'll get changes to the smartserver to make it work better for us
<evil-kiko> SteveA I know what you're getting at.
<barry> dogfood +1
<static> indeed. I would rather that we feel the pain so we are motivated to improve bazaar
<evil-kiko> but I think's We're Not There Yet
<SteveA> we also have lots more people joining our team soon
<SteveA> and I want to give them clear instructions
<evil-kiko> static: we should have you use gnu arch now.
<stub> I'm not having any problems using bzr for everything except sucking down rocketfuel-built
<jamesh> evil-kiko: you shouldn't have a problem pushing your branches from brazil with "bzr push"
<SteveA> our nested trees in sourcecode/ change infrequently, and incrementally
<evil-kiko> I'm in the same position as stub
<barry> SteveA: i will ping you when i'm done updating and testing RFS.  i'd like to get your review.
<evil-kiko> just because you have 100Mbit internet into your microwave doesn't mean that others do!!!11!
<SteveA> markvandenborre: hi.  did you get your question answered?
<markvandenborre> danilos is working on it...
<SteveA> thanks for being patient with us while we had that meeting
<static> evil-kiko: interested in timing this vaporware script when we have it, or is there a machine that I should use?
<evil-kiko> static, no, sure send it over
<markvandenborre> SteveA, all, thx for your help
<evil-kiko> while I test you can try out gnu arch
<jamesh> my current work flow is to rsync rocketfuel-built, then do lightweight checkouts of sourcecode/* from rocketfuel-built into my source trees
<barry> evil-kiko: even with 20MB down, first branch against devpad was 84 minutes
<evil-kiko> since you seem to be interested in acute pain
<jamesh> then I can just update them with "bzr update" after rsyncing rocketfuel-built again
<barry> second one was 1.5 minutes
<SteveA> barry: pushing?
<bac> static: i need to redo my local repo to correct the problem for yesterday, so i can be a guinea pig for the script from scratch
<barry> SteveA: bzr branch devpad:///blah
<barry> from local machine
<static> evil-kiko: despite my flippant appearance, I'm actually deeply sympathetic to working over a slow link. I'm happy to use gnu arch if it helps improve things
<evil-kiko> lol
<SteveA> barry: you could have made a repository locally, and branched into it from your rocketfuel-built terr
<SteveA> tree
<evil-kiko> static: that was the funniest thing I heard all week
<stub> barry: Using a bzr+ssh:// URL, sftp:// or something else?
<SteveA> that would have got you a bunch of revisions "for free"
<static> bac: awesome, that will be a great sanity check
<barry> stub: sorry, =yep bzr+ssh://devpad
<barry> SteveA: ah.  i made a branch in my devpad repo and then branched my local branch from that
<barry> (after making a repo both on devpad and on local machine)
<SteveA> barry: you want a repo on each side
<SteveA> barry: and ensure that each repo has all the possible revisions that exist on a given side
<jamesh> as far as making "bzr push" faster, I also have a script that ssh's into devpad and uses "bzr pull" to pull changes from rocketfuel into my devpad repo
<stub> I think the meeting is over
<evil-kiko> static: gnu arch is what we used in the beginning of time. one launchpad developer quit because of it. now only truly evil people use gnu arch.
<jamesh> so when I push my changes I am only transferring my own work -- not other changes from rocketfuel
<evil-kiko> stub as usual in touch with reality
<barry> SteveA: not sure i understand that last comment "all the possible revisions that exist on a given side"
<SteveA> stub: yes.  That's what MEETING ENDS means.  Loud and clear.
<stub> Bah. Too hungry to notice that.
<markvandenborre> thx all, especially danilos, for the help 
<barry> jamesh: after creating repo on devpad and doing a first branch there, pushes were very fast (but of course i didn't have any substantial changes at the time)
<markvandenborre> bye
<static> SteveA: shall we discuss this script during our normal call at 14:30? I'd like to disappear for a while to run an errand
<jamesh> barry: say you've been working on a branch for a while, then merge rocketfuel into it (which pulls changes from devpad -> your machine)
<barry> oh, and how do we make bzr not be so dotspammy?
<jamesh> barry: when you run "bzr push", it will be pushing both your changes, and the changes you merged
<SteveA> static: that's fine
<jamesh> barry: pulling the rocketfuel changes into the remote repo means you don't have to send them in both directions
<SteveA> barry: what does "dotspammy" mean?
<barry> SteveA: bzr outputs gobnormous numbers of dots ;)
<jml> g'night all
<jamesh> barry: I think bzr only prints dots for status if it doesn't think you're running on a proper terminal
<barry> jamesh: cool, i think the cronjob bzr pull on remote machine takes care of that (as currently doc'd in RFS)
<jamesh> barry: yep.  That is equivalent.
<barry> jamesh: like an emacs shell buffer :)
<barry> jamesh: cool
* barry will try again in a gnome-terminal
* SteveA --> lunch etc.
<sabdfl> stub: the rewrite list is what maps user / product / name -> id for branch, right?
<stub> sabdfl: Yes
<sabdfl> if so, at some stage we could write an apache plugin which talks straight to the db, the number of requests will be tiny, and that will give us real-time updates.
<stub> sabdfl: It isn't going to scale, but good enough for now until we get the mapping done dynamically
<stub> sabdfl: Yup. Although I'd go for a minimal twisted webserver myself.
<stub> Most of it already exists in the form of the sftp server I suspect
<spiv> stub: sort of
<spiv> stub: the sftp server does an XML-RPC at the start of an SFTP session to find out the mapping for all the branches that user can see.
<spiv> (And obviously will do further XML-RPC calls if new branches are created during the session)
<spiv> We'd want a different call for the webserver case, where it really is just the simple "look up one (user name, product name, branch name) triplet and find its id"
<sabdfl> SteveA: are these brochures editable somewhere? they are very nice but there's lots of room for cleanup
<spiv> And probably want some simple caching too.
<sabdfl> don't think we should be printing them just yet
<evil-kiko> sabdfl: we can change them but I think there's a time constraint
<sabdfl> evil-kiko: i definitely want to get royally editorial on them
<sabdfl> SteveA: ^?
<evil-kiko> sabdfl: so can you do that between today and tomorow?
<evil-kiko> pity mrevell's travelling but oh well
<sabdfl> yes if i can find the docs
<sabdfl> i also think they need some artistic love that i cna't give them
<evil-kiko> sabdfl: oh you mean work on the originals? I was just suggesting providing feedback
<sabdfl> but they need it badly
<evil-kiko> SteveA: oink
<sabdfl> no, i want to edit text, it's much easier
<evil-kiko> SteveA's probably out lunching
<cbx33> hi guys, in LP, I want to use LP as my main dev branch for the security of groups thing
<cbx33> using bzr
<cbx33> do I need to create an initial repo somewhere else to import it into bzr first?
<cbx33> or is it possible just to commit to the bzr in LP straight away?
<evil-kiko> cbx33 it is possible to just use LP straight away.
<cbx33> evil-kiko: would it be by checking out the LP branch?
<cbx33> and then commiting?
<cbx33> can you give me some more details?
<cbx33> ahh i think i see....
<cbx33> i need to create a team first
<cbx33> then can upload to the teams bzr branch right?
<LarstiQ> cbx33: I'm confused as to what it is you want?
<cbx33> well after looking at it I can't do it the way I really wanted to anyway.  I wanted a bzr branch that was hosted on LP, that several people in a team could access, but that I could submit to over https
<cbx33> bzr only supports sftp
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> the school I work at is behind a proxy - and the firewall is VERY restrictive
<SteveA> ~/win 47
<cbx33> LarstiQ: is that clearer?
<evil-kiko> cbx33: so you can't ssh?
<LarstiQ> cbx33: yes, that is clearer, thanks
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> i can only use a restrictive http
<cbx33> no svn on that one
<cbx33> ftp - restricted again to non-login servers
<cbx33> and https
<cbx33> which i managed to get svn working over
<cbx33> using a webdav apache setup
<spiv> cbx33: the bzr protocol can be carried over HTTP, authentication is problematic.
<cbx33> it would need to be https
<cbx33> as things like PROPFIND that svn uses are blocked
<spiv> https is fine too.
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> but authntication is an issue you say?
<SteveA> evil-kiko: thanks, I just caught up with mark
<spiv> cbx33: yeah.  You'd want to configure the http(s) server that runs bzr to somehow run bzr as the right user; bzr doesn't inherently deal with authentication or permissions.
<jamesh> spiv: digest auth would be okay over plain HTTP
<jamesh> assuming bzr doesn't throw up when asked to do it
<spiv> cbx33: For the case of hosting on bazaar.launchpad.net, we don't support writing to branches over http(s) at the moment.
<spiv> jamesh: bzr doesn't deal with HTTP directly, really.  It's just a WSGI application.
<cbx33> spiv, is it planned for the future?
<spiv> cbx33: Not explicitly, but I think it would be nice to have.
* cbx33 needs some kind of bzr proxy :p
* cbx33 looks for a show of hands to write it
<cbx33> :p
<jamesh> spiv: I thought you were saying "authentication is problematic" for HTTP in the sense that the passwords would be in the clear
<cbx33> ok guess I'll just have to create it the way I was going to
<spiv> cbx33: Run an SSH server on an HTTPS port somewhere :)
<jamesh> cbx33: have you considered asking your school to change their policy?
<LarstiQ> you could ofcourse carry the bzr branch you work on at school on an usb disk or such, and push when you're at home
<cbx33> jamesh: I am the school network manager
<cbx33> I'd love it to change
<cbx33> unfortunately it's the schools ISP
<LarstiQ> bzr doesn't require access to a centralized server to work
<LarstiQ> cbx33: woh
<spiv> jamesh: no (although that's clearly a concern, which digest auth mitigates somewhat), the problem is more that there's no standard way to configure either the bzr client or bzr wsgi server to deal with authentication.
<cbx33> spiv, you see I tried that once and it didnt work
<cbx33> LarstiQ: of course not...I just like to be able to commit my work....from work
<LarstiQ> cbx33: right, you're in an entirely different situation than I assumed
<LarstiQ> how is it possible that an ISP dictates that strongly to it's clients?
<cbx33> well it is an issue yes
<cbx33> they claim that they were forced to develop the infrastructure for teh schools internet support at a very late stage
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85351 in launchpad "Team membership management is not sending email" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85351
<cbx33> it is the city council
<cbx33> as a result they were not able to implement it in a way that was secure
<cbx33> apparently
<cbx33> and so to secure things they block EVERYTHING
<spiv> cbx33: perhaps try the corkscrew tool, and an HTTPS server that allows the CONNECT verb?
<LarstiQ> cbx33: so at this point, it sounds like your best bet is working around the restrictions, and running an ssh server on an https port
<cbx33> yes, but I fear things like that are also against the SLA
<LarstiQ> or something like corkscrew
<LarstiQ> cbx33: feh
<cbx33> what is corkscrew?
<cbx33> it sux
<cbx33> the staff don't even have an email system they can access from home - now that is twisted
<LarstiQ> cbx33: a tool to tunnel tcp connections through http
<LarstiQ> cbx33: the ISP exists to make your work possible, not impossible
<LarstiQ> cbx33: I suppose you can't switch to a different provider?
<cbx333> sorry bout that 
<carlos> there is a university in Spain that gets DSL lines to workaround the fact that their ISP department (of the same University) has a similar blocking policy
<cbx333> wel corkscrew is banned through the "normal channels"
<carlos> which opens a big hole in their security due both networks are connected
<cbx333> yeh
<carlos> that would be a good argument about how stupid is being so restrictive
<jamesh> cbx333: well, do you need to publish your work from the school?
<cbx333> jamesh: granted it's not a defacto requirement
<cbx333> but I would like to
<jamesh> cbx333: bazaar doesn't require that you publish after each commit
<cbx333> no sure
<cbx333> I'm an edubuntu dev
<cbx333> and our school is *thinking* about going down the linux path
<cbx333> so having that kind of ability would be useful
<jamesh> I don't think we've got any solutions for you that are consistent with your ISP's policies, unfortunately :(
<cbx333> no no that's fine
<cbx333> was just wondering
<cbx333> sometimes I just like to commit something to make sure it's safe :p
<LarstiQ> cbx333: I do too, but I don't push it out remotely that ofte.
<cbx333> heh
<cbx333> ok
<LarstiQ> if no others need that work, daily is fine for me
<cbx333> true
<cbx333> how can people get on the LP beta team?
<cbx333> i had an email sent out a while back asking me to be on a panel for LP QA
<cbx333> but havn't received anything since
<LarstiQ> cbx333: launchpad user panel? Talk to mrevell (currently traveling)
<carlos> cbx333: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-February/001023.html
<evil-kiko> niemeyer: ping?
<niemeyer> evil-kiko: Considering the nick, I'm afraid to pong
<evil-kiko> niemeyer: can I have a branch with CONTAINSSTRING? pretty please?
<niemeyer> evil-kiko: Sure.. what does it do?
<evil-kiko> no clue.
* evil-kiko runs
<niemeyer> like "%"foo"%"?
<evil-kiko> let me see
<cbx333> well i've joined the beta team....hope they'll consider me for inclusion
<evil-kiko> def CONTAINSSTRING(expr, string):
<evil-kiko>     return SQLOp("LIKE", expr, '%' + _LikeQuoted(string) + '%')
<jamesh> niemeyer: except that CONTAINSSTRING(field, '%') will match strings containing a percent sign rather than anything
<niemeyer> Oh, it does escaping as well
<carlos> cbx333: did you send the email to Matthew?
<niemeyer> Ok
<jamesh> so underscores and percent signs are escaped
<evil-kiko> niemeyer it does quote_like() or equivalent
<niemeyer> jamesh: underscores?
<evil-kiko> here's the code for _likequoted:
<evil-kiko>     def __sqlrepr__(self, db):
<evil-kiko>         s = sqlrepr(self.expr, db)[1:-1]  # remove quotes
<evil-kiko>         if db in ('postgres', 'mysql'):
<evil-kiko>             s = s.replace('%', '\\%')
<evil-kiko>         else:
<evil-kiko>             s = s.replace('%', '%%')
<evil-kiko>         return "'%s%s%s'" % (self.prefix, s, self.postfix)
<jamesh> niemeyer: in a LIKE expression, an underscore matches any character, and a percent matches zero or more characters
<niemeyer> jamesh: Heh.. I had no idea about it
<evil-kiko> niemeyer: apparently SQLObject doesn't know about it either :)
<jamesh> niemeyer: select 'abc' like 'a_c'; returns True with postgres :)
<cbx333> carlos yes I sent my email to matthew
<carlos> ok, then you need to wait for him
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85358 in launchpad-support-tracker "Allow hiding inappropriate comment " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85364 in launchpad "No notification is sent when somebody with an inactive membership proposes himself again" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85364
<niemeyer> kiko-fud, jamesh: Done
<kiko> thanks niemeyer 
<kiko> will do more testing today
<kiko> cprov, hey 
<niemeyer> kiko: Cool
<kiko> cprov, wanna come down this afternoon? the branch is almost ready for a first set of tests
<niemeyer> kiko: Please let me know if it works
* topic unset by mrevell on #launchpad
<niemeyer> kiko: From the context, I wasn't completely sure if the second argument is always going to be a string,
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad users and developers | Next developer meeting: Thu 22nd Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<niemeyer> but I guess that's probably the case on launchpad
<cprov> kiko: sure, around 16:00, as usual ?
<kiko> sure y not
<cbx33> hi all I'm trying to submit a branch
<cbx33> to LP
<cbx33> but I keep getting the message permission Denid (publickey)
<LarstiQ> the ssh key of the user you connect to launchpad to is registered in launchpad?
<jamesh> cbx33: does your launchpad username differ from your local username?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> and i used the format
<ddaa> the format?
<cbx33> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://petesavage@bazaar.launchpad.net/~petesavage/phimage/phimage-devel
<cbx33> ahh ddaa just reading your blog
<cbx33> to try to help me
<cbx33> but i keep getting permission denied
<cbx33> :(
<ddaa> cbx33: what is your home page on launchpad?
<jamesh> --create-prefix is not necessary
<cbx33> launchpad.net/~petesavage
<ddaa> not necessary, but does not hurt
<cbx33> oh hang on
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> lemme try this
<jamesh> cbx33: you could try running "sftp -v petesavage@bazaar.launchpad.net" and see if the debug output gives any clues
<ddaa> cbx33: my bet is that the ssh key on your current workstation is different from the ssh key you registered on launchpad
<cbx33> got it
<ddaa> otherwise, everything appears in order
<cbx33> yes you are correct
<cbx33> ;)
<ddaa> glad to be your teddy bear
<cbx33> thanks dude
<ddaa> cbx33: note that LarstiQ used his psychic powers and asked you the question at first
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> well the keuy was registeder
<cbx33> and i check the first 10 chars
<cbx33> but silly me
<cbx33> that wasn't enough for ssh
<LarstiQ> :)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: what about asking a bot to help people using sftp on launchpad?
<ddaa> looks like a simple implementation of the question game and a little bit of pattern matching should do it very well
<ddaa> s/asking/writing/
<LarstiQ> I usually manage for people in here or on #bzr, for the rest such a bot won't help much
<LarstiQ> unless you run it via the launchpad web interface?
<ddaa> bah... why not, if you feel like writing a JS bot :)
<ddaa> "Ask your Arthur, our artificial intelligence, to help you upload branches to Launchpad"
<ddaa> s/Ask your/Ask /
<LarstiQ> ddaa: perhaps we could do something about the error people get, suggesting a common solution
<ddaa> most of the time, the error is in the ssh handshake
<ddaa> so I guess that the server cannot really do anything
<ddaa> maybe bzr itself could trying being smart when using sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net urls...
<ddaa> such as "you did not specify a user name. Make sure your local user name is the same as your launchpad user name, or that you have set ~/.ssh/config appropriately"
<ddaa> well... as you can see the "hints" can become long very quick
<ddaa> I guess we could indeed use more informative error messages...
<ddaa> maybe the sftp auth code on the server could actually be better
<ddaa> "No such Launchpad account: foo"
<ddaa> "Launchpad user does not have a registered ssh key: foo"
<ddaa> "You ssh key does not match any key registered for Launchpad user 'foo'"
<ddaa> probably with an url to the person page...
<ddaa> Then there are the easier ones
<ddaa> "You cannot write to branch ~foo/bar/baz because you are not foo"
<ddaa> "You cannot write to branch ~foo/bar/baz because you are not a member of foo
<LarstiQ> sounds like a plan
<ddaa> Of historical interest: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/33223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33223 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should give human-friendly errors for name restrictions" [Medium,Fix released]   - Assigned to Andrew Bennetts (spiv)
<LarstiQ> oh yes, I'm familiar with that one
<jamesh> ddaa: I think we've got human readable messages for some things, but I don't think they get through to the client
<ddaa> jamesh: see the bug I just mentioned
<ddaa> I think these are new cases that are not currently supported.
<ddaa> Then if they do not get through to the client, it's a bug in the client.
<ddaa> but the launchpad sftp should probably be more helpful with authentication and privs than your basic openssh sftp server...
<LarstiQ> yes
<ddaa> bug 85392
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85392 in launchpad-bazaar "better sftp server error reporting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85392
<ddaa> not sure about the importance of this bug...
<ddaa> it's clearly getting in the way of people
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85392 in launchpad-bazaar "better sftp server error reporting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85392
<ddaa> LarstiQ: how often do you see users asking about this on IRC?
<ddaa> Like once a week?
<ddaa> Once a day?
<ddaa> every other minute?
<LarstiQ> O(once a week)
<LarstiQ> not that often for wrong ssh key, lot more just different user
<ddaa> LarstiQ: feel free to comment on the bug
<ddaa> I'm talking from my experience
<LarstiQ> without actually grepping logs, my experience matches what you brought up in the bugreport
<ddaa> presumably people would click on the url and then go click "hey, THAT's not me!"
<ddaa> then users will start to think
<ddaa> and the universe will collapse
<ddaa> hu... ignore that
<ddaa> LarstiQ: what do you think of the GPLv3?
<ddaa> let's fill the screen fast! :)
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I liked what I've seen so far
<cprov> kiko: sorry, I'm late. I'm leaving in a bit
<kiko> sure
<mdz> cprov: thanks for your responsiveness on the epoch issue
<cprov> mdz: you're welcome, but it was clearly my fault, a regression of #83976 (I deserved it !)
<mdz> cprov: the important thing is that it was fixed promptly
<cprov> mdz: yup
* cprov goes to the office ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85409 in launchpad "Membership expiration warning is sent more than once" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85409
<cbx33> is this good or bad :p
<cbx33> Launchpad could not mirror this branch at 2007-02-15 17:57:12 GMT. The error was: Connection error: curl connection error (No route to host) on https://code.launchpad.net/~petesavage/+branch/tcm/trunk/.bzr/branch-format
<ddaa> cbx33: with all due respect
<ddaa> it means you have been silly
<ddaa> or confused
<cbx33> probably a little of both
<cbx33> sorry ddaa
<ddaa> it means that launchpad tried to _mirror_ a branch
<ddaa> from itself
<cbx33> right
<ddaa> and failed because the routing happens to not allow it
<cbx33> i see
<ddaa> what did you _mean_ to achieve?
<cbx33> i meant to add the branch to the project
<ddaa> what branch?
<cbx33> can i delete a branch?
<ddaa> not really, but you can 1. mark it as "abandoned" 2. move it to the "obsolete-junk" product
<cbx33> why can we not delete branches?
<ddaa> because nobody got around to implementing it
<cbx33> oh i see
<cbx33> :p
<ddaa> hu
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<ddaa> cbx33: I would like to know what you _meant_ to do
<ddaa> and how you ended up doing this
<cbx33> well....LP someimtes confuses me
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> so I created the projct tcm
<cbx33> i then created a personal branch for tcm
<ddaa> I noticed branches likes that one in db before, but I never got hang of a user who created one to tell me why
<cbx33> and I wanted to tie the two together
<ddaa> cbx33: what is the launchpad page of the personal branch you created
<ddaa> I mean, _where_ (and how) did you create it?
<cbx33> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~petesavage/+branch/tcm/trunk
<ddaa> right, and you wanted to link that branch to the "tcm" product, right?
<cbx33> yes
<ddaa> very interesting
<ddaa> it is _already_ in the tcm product
<ddaa> but I agree that nothing on that page tells you
<cbx33> no
<ddaa> check the little dropdown thingy without a label just below "Actions"
<cbx33> i can also no longer "find" my tcm project
<Yannig> Any idea when Feisty will be translatable with Rosetta?
<cbx33> i will once I find it
<cbx33> searching for it yeidls 0 results
<cbx33> both tcm and thin client manager
<cbx33> oh
<ddaa> cbx33: show me the url of the searches you did
<cbx33> i got confused
<cbx33> pojects and products
<cbx33> hehe
<ddaa> cbx33: I know you are confused
<cbx33> hahah
<LaserJock> going to launchpad.net/tcm/ worked for me
<ddaa> but I want to understand how, why and how to fix it
<cbx33> alright smarty pants LapTop006 
<cbx33> LaserJock, 
<cbx33> sorry LapTop006 
<LaserJock> lol
<ddaa> launchpad is meant _not_ to confused people, so I want to see what you are doing to understand what you expect
<cbx33> sure
<cbx33> ddaa, can i post feeback about LP beta here too?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> sure
<ddaa> you can post feedback to the ML, why not here?
<ddaa> as long as you do not post screenshoots...
<cbx33> of course not
<cbx33> well...the home link, i feel should go back to the real home...and not the home of the subsection
<ddaa> cbx33: give me page urls
<cbx33> I got very irate about that
<cbx33> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/
<LaserJock> so the idea is that if you push a branch to ~<lpid>/<product>/<branch> it shows up on /<product/+branches/ ?
<cbx33> the home link at the top
<ddaa> so you are on this page
<ddaa> and you look for your branch?
<cbx33> well no....I am on this page and would like to go back to the front page of LP
<ddaa> cbx33: please... I would like to understand why you ended up registering this branch that points to launchpad itself...
<cbx33> oh right ok
<cbx33> well lets go back to that then
<cbx33> sorry i was going off on other feedback
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> so
<cbx33> i created the project
<cbx33> wanted to create the "main" bzr branch
<cbx33> for hte source
<ddaa> this other feedback would be most welcome on the mailing list, or to mpt if you can grab him. But I'm just the code man... global UI is not really my dept.
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> sure
<ddaa> cbx33: url of the "project" you created?
<cbx33> tcm
<cbx33> https://beta.launchpad.net/tcm
<ddaa> okay
<cbx33> now although trunk was there 
<cbx33> it was showing as not scanned yet
<cbx33> right?
<ddaa> so you did "bzr push" to create this branch
<ddaa> checked the page on launchpad, that is
<ddaa> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~petesavage/+branch/tcm/trunk
<cbx33> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~petesavage/+branch/tcm/trunk
<ddaa> and saw it was "not scanned yet"
<cbx33> right !
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> so i saw that was not scanned
<cbx33> but then the tcm trunk branch showed nothing to say it was linked inany way
<ddaa> right
<cbx33> so icreated main in tcm and linked it to my branch
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> gotcha
<cbx33> sorry
<ddaa> so, you see the orange square on the right hand side with "Subscribe" written in it?
<ddaa> s/right/left/
<ddaa> on the left hand side
<cbx33> on which page?
<cbx33> oh yes
<ddaa> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~petesavage/+branch/tcm/trunk
<cbx33> got it
<ddaa> below it, there is a grey bar with no text and a little downwards pointing triangle
<ddaa> click on that little grey bar
<cbx33> got it
<ddaa> what do you read there?
<cbx33> Author me, product: tcm
<ddaa> okay...
<cbx33> ahhh now i remember what I was fully trying to do
<ddaa> cbx33: go on
<cbx33> I wanted this to become https://beta.launchpad.net/tcm/trunk
<ddaa> right
<cbx33> is that sensible?
<ddaa> so, what did you do?
<cbx33> i mean dose that make sense?
<ddaa> that's a very sensible thing to do
<cbx33> well that's when i decided that if I couoldn't "see" a way to link it
<cbx33> i'd create one with a more demanding name
<cbx33> like main
<cbx33> which is where the trouble got caused
<ddaa> mh
* cbx33 can feel everyone else laughing at cbx33 in this room
<ddaa> so you did _mean_ to have launchpad mirror itself?
<cbx33> no....
<ddaa> nobody's laughing, you are being extremely helpful
<cbx33> my mind didn't associate the link with mirroring
<LaserJock> cbx33: don't worry Pete, I'm just as confused
<cbx33> just with linking
<cbx33> i know LP mirrors
<cbx33> but
<cbx33> "I thought, if i link to a branch that is already on LP, it'll just link it"
<ddaa> cbx33: can you walk me through the steps you went through to try doing this?
<cbx33> not mirror it
<ddaa> okay, so you went to the tcm product
<ddaa> and registered a branch that's already on launchpad
<ddaa> to try creating an alias
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> now i see regiter release series
<ddaa> because you expected that if you created a link with a better name, you'd have an option to make it the trunk of the product?
<ddaa> cbx33: do not do this
<cbx33> do i change the details of trunk?
<cbx33> is that the real way to do this?
<ddaa> cbx33: bingo!
<cbx33> so simple now I know
<cbx33> see
<cbx33> in my mind
<ddaa> obviously, not simple
<cbx33> because trunk was already created....
<cbx33> all the necessary data must have been filled in
<cbx33> does that make sense?
<cbx33> so i figured trunk must already be pointing to somehing
<ddaa> makes sense
<ddaa> the concept of "product series" in launchpad is far from intuitive
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> i'm just one little developer
<cbx33> all the projects I tend to work on are .....mainly just me :(
<LaserJock> heh
<cbx33> so i have no real concept of all this massive project stuff
<LaserJock> ok, so what's the best way of getting rid of a product and a team? mail launchpad-users?
<ddaa> cbx33: if https://beta.launchpad.net/tcm/ showed that trunk has no VCS info set
<Fujitsu> cbx33, I'm sure you can pull in more devs for this one!
<ddaa> in the Timeline thing, do you think that would have helped?
<cbx33> where is that?
<cbx33> url and screen are for eyes to peek?
<ddaa> https://beta.launchpad.net/tcm/
<ddaa> grey block on the bottom left
<ddaa> do you think it would have helped to have something that says that it has no version control info set?
<ddaa> in this little grey block?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> definitely
<ddaa> I guess you had seen that block.
<cbx33> yes i had
<cbx33> and cliecked on the link
<ddaa> Or did you infer the existence of the trunk series from something else?
<ddaa> and it says "No revision details recorded"
<cbx33> but had not made the link in my head that editing this would give me the chance to change what I wanted
<cbx33> aye that it does, but my mind blurred that with...the 
<cbx33> "this hasn't been scanned yet" to produce a similar blurry error
<cbx33> does that make sense?
<ddaa> absolutely
<cbx33> perhaps a RED box
<cbx33> oh it is red
<cbx33> no...hehe
<ddaa> actually, I have a patch in the pipe to make it less red
<cbx33> that obvisouly did nothing for my mind
<ddaa> and less verbose
<cbx33> instead
<cbx33> can i make a suggestiong
<ddaa> there's a lot of nonsense below that box
<ddaa> cbx33: please do
<cbx33> in the red box ... instead of stating the obvious...
<cbx33> why not have a message saying...
<cbx33> No version control information has been added YET!, Why not add it here
<cbx33> with a link
<cbx33> my mind skips the grey text
<ddaa> Point
<cbx33> espcially when i started seeing SVN and CVS
<cbx33> i was after Bazaar
<ddaa> people scan for blue text
<cbx33> does that make sense?
<ddaa> that does make a lot of sense
<cbx33> is there an information leaflet for LP?
<ddaa> as in something to hand over at PyCon?
<cbx33> as in...what is a release branch
<cbx33> what is a milestone
<cbx33> what is a series
<cbx33> why should i use them
<cbx33> how should I organise my project
<ddaa> mh...
<cbx33> perhaps a page with a simple 1. 2. 3. steps to staring your project in LP, and then where to go to get more detailed info
<cbx33> granted people won't want to know all that to begin with
<cbx33> but
<ddaa> Please post the stuff you said starting with "information leaflet" to the launchpad-users mailing list.
<cbx33> they can find out the basics to get started...and get started the RIGHT WAY
<ddaa> We've got a new doc writer in the team. And this sort of requests are very interesting.
<cbx33> then they can get more detailed information as the go through
<cbx33> I'd love to know how to manage my project effectively....
<ddaa> Get your point.
<cbx33> I just chuck a bar branch up there cos I get told to
<ddaa> But there are many use cases.
<cbx33> indeed there are
<ddaa> why have you been told to put a branch on lp?
<cbx33> because someone wants a place for the source to live
<ddaa> sorry to ask so many questions, but I have very little clue WTF people are using launchpad...
<ddaa> and how they experience it
<cbx33> taht's cool
<cbx33> I'm working on edubuntu
<ddaa> cbx33: so you were a bzr user
<cbx33> i use it rarely....
<ddaa> okay, and ogra told you "hey bugger where's your code, I cannot find it on Launchpad!"
<cbx33> i really do just fumble my way through things....
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> wow....has ogra been talking to you hehehehe
<ddaa> I know ogra since before he joined canonical
<cbx33> ogra is a cool guy :)
<cbx33> my mentor....though he'll never admit it
<cbx33> ha ha
<ddaa> when he was an enthusiatic community member with a crazy plan about making a database of hardware used with ubuntu
<ddaa> yeah, we spent a lot of time chatting outside of hotels
<ddaa> having cigarettes
<cbx33> well one day...I hope to work alongside you guys properly in a full time job
<cbx33> i would love to do OSS all day
<cbx33> the school I work at can be such a drag
<ddaa> and a lot of time chatting through the bottom of glasses :)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> so ddaa mind if I ask you some questions now?
<ddaa> ah... school
<cbx33> yeh
<ddaa> soooooo glad I got out of it
<ddaa> and got to do something actually useful
<cbx33> very soul destroying 
<cbx33> wow...you make me feel so uch better about my job :p
<ddaa> Ha you are like, a teacher?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> Network Manager
<cbx33> but I want out
<cbx33> and fast
<cbx33> been there almost 3 years now
<ddaa> hehe, I can understand that
<ddaa> sysadmin in a school if often not a good place to be
<cbx33> well i get a little time to work on edubuntu
<cbx33> but ideally i would love to work on it full time
<ddaa> I guess having ogra as your mentor is a sensible way to try getting there.
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> so anyway#
<ddaa> What do you mean to ask me about?
<cbx33> got time for a question or two?
<cbx33> i want to know how people develop/build their projects, from a coding POV
<ddaa> hu?
<cbx33> i use python generally
<ddaa> that's a _very_ broad question
<cbx33> hear me out
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> now....I've never been taught a proper way to organise things
<cbx33> and I sure as hell would like one
<cbx33> so currently
<cbx33> i tend to develop code by editing the files as they are in ther operating system....as if the pacakge were installed
<cbx33> then pulling them all out again to pull into a bzr branch or tarball
<ddaa> mh
<cbx33> i trust thats a bad idea
<ddaa> go on
<cbx33> so I'm hoping to gleam a way others work
<ddaa> I see
<cbx33> to improve my skills and performace
<ddaa> So there's a great thing with python
<ddaa> that it cares very little _where_ the stuff is installed generally
<cbx33> true
<ddaa> I guess that your application has like a script that starts with #!/usr/bin/env python or something
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> kinda
<ddaa> and a number of other .py files (modules)
<cbx33> yes
<ddaa> so... a good way to organize things
<ddaa> is to have a _very_ minimal script
<ddaa> that basically just imports some module, and calls a function in there.
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> which is generally how i work
<ddaa> maybe doing some other stuff, like setting sys.path, respawing python if you need a more recent version etc... but most script do not need this.
<cbx33> just with things like images in the share directory etc
<ddaa> mh
<cbx33> some paths are hardcoded
<cbx33> to /usr/share/something
<ddaa> so, it's a problem of integration with your gui toolkit?
<cbx33> well
<ddaa> you have some custom icons, and are not sure how to use them without installing them in the system?
<cbx33> yes i suppose
<cbx33> and glade files etc
<ddaa> cbx33: I do not have direct experience with those problems
<ddaa> but I guess
<ddaa> that if you look in the documentation of distutils, you'll find instruction about how to deal with auxilliary data files
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> it's just that you know sometimes you can change things to make it work in a single tree
<cbx33> and then when you come to pacakge up for installation you forget to tak bits out
<cbx33> or bits are wrong
<cbx33> and it complicates matters
<cbx33> i will take a closer look into it
<thumper> ddaa: morning
<thumper> cbx33: sorry for butting in
<cbx33> np thumper 
<cbx33> I'm just off on a random spree
<cbx33> just to better myself
<thumper> ddaa: truncate revision history is *much* harder with full ancestry
<thumper> but I think I have it#
<ddaa> thumper: yes it is :)
* cbx33 is off for a while
<cbx33> thanks ddaa
<thumper> just need to write tests to confirm expected behaviour
<cbx33> will mail the list later
<ddaa> cbx33: you're most welcome
<ddaa> thumper: in my review mail I outline an algorithm that should work
<cbx33> hope at least some of my feedback was helpful
<thumper> jml and I are cross merging our branches
<thumper> ddaa: I have an algorithm that works :)
<ddaa> thumper: I look at what the two of you did yesterday
<cbx33> maybe I'll write a book on project management for Ubuntu
<cbx33> :p
<thumper> I'd like you to look it over later
<ddaa> thumper: I am actually starting to dogpile on it myself
<thumper> eh?
<ddaa> thumper: I started a branch-scanner-optim branch
<thumper> ah
<ddaa> that will skip consistency check for things already in the history
<ddaa> that should help a lot with import branches
<thumper> ddaa: I think that the scanner should not rely solely on sqlobject
<thumper> as some of the branches (like, oh, python) have heaps of revisions
<ddaa> then it should later be upgraded to use the complete-revisions stuff to skip consistency checks for things already in the ancestry
<thumper> and we don't want to create 40000 objects in the cache
<thumper> and looking for them one at a time is madness
<ddaa> thumper: I suggest sqlobject should go out and burn
<thumper> ddaa: anyway, I'll finish the truncate history changes, and tests, and push my branch up again
<ddaa> but in the meantime, I think we're stuck with it, unless you can convince SteveA or lifeless to direct db access in this script.
<thumper> I have a branch available on devpad too with the same name as jml
<ddaa> I do not need convincing :)
<thumper> it isn't yet listed as work in progress
<ddaa> thumper: yes, I looked at it
<thumper> I talked with SteveA last night
<thumper> and mentioned that I was doing direct sql in the truncate history
<thumper> initially he said "you shouldn't need to do that"
<ddaa> I saw the amazingly complicated script you wrote to create about 10 rows of BranchRevision sampledata...
<thumper> but I think the convincing arguement is not materialising 10s of thousands of objects
<thumper> ddaa: :)
<thumper> I'm reusing part of that for the real work
<ddaa> tsk, not tdd!
<thumper> ideas, not cut and paste
* thumper back to work
<ddaa> basically, my idea of the algorithm, goes something like this
<ddaa> 1. delete all the BranchRevision for revisions no longer in the ancestry
<ddaa> 2. figure out the common mainline ancestor, and delete remaining BranchRevision after it
<ddaa> 3. add new mainline BranchRevision after it
<ddaa> 4. add new BranchRevision that are missing (that should probably involve keeping a list of revision-ids to add, starting from the first listing of BranchRevision at the begging)
<thumper> ddaa: now I feel stupid
<ddaa> thumper: something wrong?
<thumper> I've been doing all this purely using the information in the database
<thumper> given that the branchscanner is the only thing that updates the branchrevision table and revision
<thumper> then we should be using bzrlib ancestry stuff
<thumper> and I'm not
<ddaa> well, you need to compare the info in the db with the info in the bzr branch, that's the main purpose in life for the branch scanner.
<thumper> that makes it shit loads simpler
* thumper feels like an arse for wasting hours last night
<thumper> I guess I was trying not to step on jml's toes by staying away from the scanner
<ddaa> thumper: there's certainly a use for the BranchRevisionSet thing
<thumper> yes there is
<ddaa> for example, that's probably what the branch-scanner would be talking to to update the db
<thumper> but handling complex history truncation isn't it
<thumper> ddaa: yes, I agree with the talking thing
<thumper> I didn't like the methods living in the branch
<ddaa> okay... looking forward to look at your new code :)
<ddaa> hey mrevell
<mrevell> ddaa: Hi David
<ddaa> you missed a very interesting chat with a launchpad user
<mrevell> ddaa: Ah, damn, really?
<ddaa> mrevell: between cbx33 and me. I got him to give me a retrospective "hallway usability test" of some bit of launchpad.
<mrevell> ddaa: got a transcript?
<ddaa> and he ended up asking for some specific documentation for best practices using launchpad
<ddaa> Will send you one.
<thumper> mrevell: about fix it friday
<mrevell> ddaa: thanks
<mrevell> thumper: yeah?
<thumper> mrevell: I'm working on some critical stuff for pycon, so won't be fixing anything particular
<ddaa> mrevell: same thing for me
<thumper> except working on complete branch ancestry stuff
<mrevell> thumper: ok :)
<mrevell> ddaa: And ok too :)
<ddaa> we're all dogpiling for the low-latency supermirror stuff
<ddaa> and leveraging the amazing merging powers of bzr :)
<thumper> ddaa: what do you mean by dogpiling?
<thumper> ddaa: btw, I've changed my complex computational algorithm to about 20 lines in bzrsync
<ddaa> thumper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_prank#Pile-on
<thumper> ddaa: thanks
<thumper> sort of makes sense now
<ddaa> it's probably some idiom introduced here by lifeless
<ddaa> http://www.abouttimeacres.com/images/DogpileW.jpg
<cbx33> hey mrevell 
<mrevell> cbx33: hey hey
<cbx33> howz it going
<mrevell> cbx33: Not bad - just finishing off writing my presentation for Skycon, Sunday
<mrevell> you?
<cbx33> yeh going good....
<cbx33> managed to cock up on LP :)
<cbx33> hence the fantastic feedback :p
<cbx33> General Question:  can i ask, the series details....the select branch link......what should i enter for search criteria
<cbx33> I just get null results all the time
<cbx33> ddaa what am I supposed to put in that box to link up the trunk like we discussed
<ddaa> cbx33: you should be able to put whatever
<cbx33> well the search turned up nothing for tcm
<cbx33> or thin client manager
<cbx33> I'll pu a url in there
<ddaa> like the url of the branch page, that should work
<ddaa> I think...
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> wwrrrong
<cbx33> hehe
<ddaa> okay, then the url of the branch itself
<cbx33> Invalid value
<ddaa> that WILL work, I know
<cbx33> hehe ok
<cbx33> can we claify that in the text?
<cbx33> like give an example?
<ddaa> the canonical value here is the branch unique name
<ddaa> like ~savage/tcm/trunk
<cbx33> ahh i see
<cbx33> ok got it
<cbx33> thanks ddaa
<ddaa> mrevell: sent
<ddaa> cbx33: actually it should all work better... like you should definitely be able to paste the url of a launchpad page
<ddaa> no help text...
<cbx33> the search is .... sorry....useless
<ddaa> right
<ddaa> very useless
<cbx33> is there any chance of a generic search box?
<ddaa> dunno... I'd love it too...
<cbx33> so it searches everything
<ddaa> cbx33: some people use google to search launchpad
<ddaa> launchpad is very google-friendy
<ddaa> friendly
<cbx33> excellent
<LaserJock> mrevell: got a sec?
<jamesh> cbx33: there is plans for more global search features in the new LP user interface
<cbx33> nice
<jamesh> cbx33: I am not sure how developed the back end code is
<cbx33> cool
<mrevell> hey, cbx33, LaserJock - sorry guys, I got into a conversation in RL :)
<mrevell> cbx, LaserJock: Is it okay if I catch up with you tomorrow>
<cbx33> heeh
<cbx33> np
<mrevell> :) Thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85432 in launchpad "Deactivated products and projects show up in search results and can be traversed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85433 in launchpad "Deactivated products and projects can be traversed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85433
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi
<LaserJock> hola mpt 
<mpt> ddaa, I've just been reading your discussion with cbx33 
<ddaa> mpt: listening
<mpt> I'm not sure that I understand it
<mpt> but it looks like one ambulance at the bottom of the cliff would be for when you try to register a branch that's hosted on launchpad.net, Launchpad to say "waaaaaait a minute, I already know about that one"
<LarstiQ> is that about mirroring launchpad hosted branches?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: something like this
<ddaa> mpt: there are severals bugs here
<ddaa> mpt: one bug is the latency of supermirror-hosted branches
<ddaa> leading the user to see the "branch has not been scanned yet"
<ddaa> another bug is the look of the series page when there are no VCS details
<ddaa> the red stuff is too prominent, has no link in it to fix easily
<mpt> red stuff?
<ddaa> "NO VERSION CONTROL DETAILS FOR THIS SERIES OH MY GOD"
<mpt> haha
<ddaa> and is followed by some gibberish starting with mentions of CVS or SVN
<ddaa> and no mention of bzr
<ddaa> I actually have a branch in the pipe to fix that somewhere
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> ah yes, that's the hct-cleanup thing
<ddaa> that I needed to rewrite after lifeless asked me not to delete some page
<ddaa> should look at it again
<LarstiQ> ddaa: it is something else I see more frequently than I'd expect
<mpt> ddaa, it seems like another problem was that there was no way to make an existing series the trunk.
<ddaa> not really
<ddaa> the problem was just that the eyes of the user just glazed over this stuff
<ddaa> and thought it was an error with already entered vcs data
<ddaa> so he thought "ha there's already a series there, I need to create another one for me"
<ddaa> or something like that...
<mpt> What is the rationale for creating a dummy trunk in the first place?
<ddaa> another problem, is that there is no way to assign the branch to a productseries from the branch page
<ddaa> and also, in the beta UI, the link between a branch and the product is hidden in collapsed portlet that has no title
<ddaa> so you REALLY have to know it's there to find any clue that this branch is in this product
<mpt> poooooooortlet
<ddaa> actually, I think we should move branch pages to be under product instead of being under person
<mpt> that would be great
<ddaa> putting it under person was a silly idea for which I take full blame.
<ddaa> and FINALLY
<lifeless> what about branches for distros
<lifeless> ?
<ddaa> there's the known problem that launchpad allow user to enter such nonsensical data as branch url
<ddaa> lifeless: yes, what about them?
<lifeless> trolling
<lifeless> sorry
<ddaa> lifeless: last time we talked about it, you said we should not do it before <some undeterminate future thing> was supported
<mpt> Mark mentioned to me once that he thought a distro's Code facet should show its packages
<ddaa> lifeless: don't troll me about distro branches
<mpt> I didn't know there was such a thing as distribution branches
<ddaa> mpt: there is not
<ddaa> and it's a problem
<lifeless> mpt: theres a branch around somewhere that adds them
<lifeless> its a TODO
<mpt> for derivation purposes?
<lifeless> so product branches
<lifeless> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/subunit/
<lifeless> thats fine
<ddaa> mpt: I'd be glad if you could be so helpful as filing bugs for those various problems
<ddaa> on launchpad-bazaar
<mpt> ok
<lifeless> but https://beta.launchpad.net/subunit/trunk has no link to code
<lifeless> which is confusing, as it has at least one branch associated with it
<ddaa> some of them are probably already filed, but I'll check for dups later
<lifeless> mpt: no, for development purposes
<ddaa> mpt: it's just that I'm going to bed soon, and I'll forgot about this discussion tomorrow
<lifeless> mpt: have you seen the ubuntu PackagesInBzr page ?
<mpt> no
* mpt reads
<mpt> "This page does not exist yet"
<lifeless> one sec
<lifeless> finding the right name
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainedPackages
<ddaa> never heard of this page before
<ddaa> should read the pages it links to later
<ddaa> it is sort of HIGHLY relevant to my work...
* mpt daydreams about PQM automatically blocking any branch that contains the word "following" in UI text
<lifeless> mpt: add a test for that
<mpt> What's "grep" in python? :-)
<ddaa> and send it as [trivial]  ;)
<lifeless> mpt: subprocess.Subprocess(['grep', '...'] ).communicate()
<mpt> aha
<ddaa> gah! subprocess.call!
<lifeless> mpt: (thats the cheapest way, you can get more elegant
<lifeless> ddaa: or that
<ddaa> not subprocess.Subprocess.communicate!
<mpt> e.g. "The following branch has been registered as the mainline branch for this product series:" (before branch) -> "This is the mainline branch for the series." (after branch)
<lifeless> ddaa: but call does not give the output
<lifeless> ddaa: a failing test like this has to give the output
* lifeless pokes his tongue out at ddaa
<ddaa> too late here to troll with you
<mpt> >>> "the following" in *
<mpt> False
<cbx33> nn guys
#launchpad 2007-02-16
<Fujitsu_> I can't assign the Edgy task of bug #80195 to me.. It OOPSes. Is this known?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80195 in zope3 "Edgy Bug" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80195
<poolie> hello
<poolie> the tab hyperlinks on https://beta.launchpad.net/bzr/+milestone/0.10 don't work
<poolie> is this known?
<thumper> poolie: got time for a quick call?
<poolie> thumper: yes that'd be great
<poolie> jml_, just the other man i was looking for
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85464 in blueprint "[beta]  tabs on feature list page don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85464
<jml_> poolie: gimme a moment, I've just resumed and my backlight is switched of
<poolie> heh
<Fujitsu_> Anyone know why LP would OOPS if I attempted to assign the Edgy task of a bug to me?
<poolie> a bug? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85465 in launchpad "importd.tests.helpers.SandboxHelper should not be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85465
<spiv> Fujitsu_: if you have an OOPS code, I can take a look at the log.
<elmo> fujitsu: yeah, file a bug about it on malone
<Fujitsu_> Ha, ha. Has it been reported?
<Fujitsu_> Thanks, spiv.
<Fujitsu_> It's working again... How strange. All I'd changed was subscribing myself to the bug.
<jml> poolie: you have my full attention
<poolie> let's have a call when i'm done with tim
<jml> ok
<poolie> will call you on skype
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85470 in malone "linkification should not include file://" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85470
<jml> poolie: ready for a call?
<poolie> yes that'd be good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85480 in launchpad "Monitor POST and GET hit counts seperately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85499 in launchpad "SandboxHelper should create a Bazaar working tree" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85499
<cbx33> is something wrong with LP beta at the mo?  I'm just getting "The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server." message for all pages apart from those in the root sub domain
<cbx33> it's working now
<cbx33> should the bug search operation on BetaLP be able to search for bug numbers?
<cbx33> I search for #85443
<cbx33> or 85443 and I get nothing...but not even a message telling me I got nothing
<cbx33> also on a products home page - I cannot find a directly link through to the source page
<BjornT> cbx33: you mean on https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/? the search there doesn't work at all currently, but it will be fixed soon.
<BjornT> bug 84800
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84800 in malone "no way to jump to a bug from frontpage of beta UI" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84800 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> also
<cbx33> https://beta.launchpad.net/network-manager/+packages
<cbx33> where is the source link for edgy? dapper? feisty?
<cbx33> I'm confused
<cbx33> was about to file a bug against breezy :p
<BjornT> cbx33: the problem is the packaging links don't get carried over to new releases, so someone has to create new links.
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> thumper, was it you who changed "CVS root" to "Root", "CVS module" to "Module" etc, or was it ddaa?
<cbx33> BjornT: ok....so how can I register this bug?
<BjornT> cbx33: you mean on network-manager in ubuntu? i wish i could give you a better answer, but you can file a new bug at https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+filebug
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> yeh that's where I found it
<cbx33> should I file a bug about this?
<BjornT> cbx33: yeah. there might be a bug about it already, but i can't find it, so file a new one.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85519 in launchpad "Appserver leaving 'IDLE in transaction' connection open on launch" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85519
<cbx33> thanks BjornT 
<cbx33> filed
<cbx33> There is also a kind of non-consistency between saying Launchpads Bug Tracking system and Malone....
<cbx33> for me anyway ;)
<cbx33> bug 85528
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85528 in launchpad "Filing bugs against source packages is non-intuitive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85528 in launchpad "Filing bugs against source packages is non-intuitive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85528
<cprov> good morning !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85537 in rosetta "Some fonts are really to small or almost unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85537
<carlos_> morning
<carlos> stub: hi
<ddaa> Hello
<ddaa> Just warning you we're vacuuming the Branch tables in the database
<ddaa> so you may observe some perturbation of service for things related to branches
<ddaa> that should be complete within 30 mins
<ddaa> So, if you want to demonstrate Launchpad/Bazaar to your grandma today, I suggest you find a diversion for 30 mins, such a going to prune the trees or something.
<doko> what email address can I use for a team contact in launchpad? Is it possible to register the launchpad name as an email as well?
<doko> elmo: ^^^
<Hobbsee> doko: anything else not already in the database, as belonging to another person/group?
<doko> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> doko: what email address can I use for a team contact in launchpad? <-- in answer to that question
<Hobbsee> soryr for answering :(
<ddaa> doko: I believe team contact email addresses should be mailing lists, and are used for email notifications by launchpad instead of sending emails to all team members
<jelmer> launchpad is being very weirdly today
<jelmer> bugs are showing up again that I previously marked as fixed
<ddaa> jelmer: what's your problem?
<jelmer> and when I try to access those bugs, I get an OOPS
<ddaa> oh
<ddaa> which bug for example
<jelmer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-svn/+bug/54736
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54736 in bzr-svn "Imports non-UTF-8 characters " [High,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to Jelmer Vernooij (jelmer)
<jelmer> that bug has been marked as "fix released" a long time ago
<ddaa> okay, I know why the timeout
<ddaa> I mean the oops
<ddaa> it's because we're vacuuming the Branch table ATM
<ddaa> but SteveA told me that should not affect code that just _reads_ this table...
<jelmer> would that also explain that the bug suddenly appears "open" again in the bug list?
<ddaa> jelmer: hu, no
<ddaa> there's something _else_ wrong
<ddaa> like, probably somebody just reopened the bug
<bac> code.beta.launchpad.net is oopsing on every attempt.
<jelmer> ddaa: ah, ok. Thanks for the help!
<ddaa> bac: wasn't it already oopsing on every attempt before?
<jelmer> ddaa: any idea when I can access the bug again?
<ddaa> jelmer: 10 mins from now
<ddaa> if it's not complete by then I'll ask elmo to press the big red button
<bac> ddaa: don't know.  i just followed the link from sabdfl's email to see how cool things looked.  i don't think i've ever tried code.beta before but i expected it to work given the discussion of how nice it looked.
<jelmer> ddaa: heh, ok
<ddaa> bac: it will work a lot better in a few minutes :)
<bac> ddaa: thanks!
<ddaa> bac: the db vacuuming is being done to make this page (and other related things) go faster and time-out less often.
<ddaa> okay, this stuff is taking a bit longer than expected
<ddaa> giving it 10 more minutes, then we'll abort it
<ddaa> better to have it behind us... but otoh this is DOSing half of launchpad...
<popey> Mez: this one actually
<Mez> popey: ah lol
<ddaa> jelmer: okay, you can see your bug
<ddaa> jelmer: carlos reopened your bug
<ddaa> -EHUMAN
<carlos> ddaa: talking about the bzrsvn bug?
<ddaa> yes
<jelmer> ddaa: yep, thanks. The comment history seems erased though - is that intentional?
<ddaa> jelmer: never herd of this happening
<ddaa> my humble guess is there was no comment before carlos wrote one
<SteveA> bac: try again now
<jelmer> ddaa: oops, you're right. I was confusing this bug with another one (just looked in my mail archives)
<jelmer> ddaa: sorry, and thanks for getting this back up!
<ddaa> jelmer: I did nothing
<jelmer> ddaa: well, in that case thanks for holding my hand and telling me everything was going to be ok ... :-)
<ddaa> just kept the natives from rioting and asking elmo how the things were going
<bac> ddaa: works now.  thanks.
<cbx33> ddaa, pictures for products don't seem to work
<ddaa> cbx33: I guess so
<ddaa> mpt: hello?
<ddaa> cbx33: you're talking about this beta ui feature?
<ddaa> cbx33: never seen it work, never used it
<cbx33> yes
<ddaa> I am confident that the people in charge have the situation in control
<ddaa> mpt has been spending a lot of time coordinating with other people over the deeper and less shiny issues
<ddaa> cbx33: to be honest, I'm not the right person to ask about the 1.0 UI.
<cbx33> sorry ddaa
<ddaa> no need to apologize
<salgado> cbx33, the pictures are being stored properly, we are just not displaying them yet
<salgado> cbx33, I have a fix for that and I'm pestering kiko to review it for me... once it's reviewed it shouldn't take more than a couple days until it's available on beta
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> yeh i saw they were being uploaded
<cbx33> thanks
<cbx33> was wondering to submit a bug
<cbx33> now I dont have to
<cbx33> :p
<ddaa> we love bugs
<ddaa> and we have a shiny guided bug filing UI
<ddaa> if devels could not bother to file bugs for known problems
<ddaa> we're happy if users do it :)
<ddaa> and if users could not find the already filed bugs, we're happy to mark duplicates
<kiko> salgado, where's the branch URL?
<salgado> kiko, https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/trivialities/full-diff
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85509 in bzr "AssertionError in 0.14.0 (dup-of: 3270)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85509
<doko> could the savannah.gnu.org/bugs bugtracker added to launchpad?
<jamesh> doko: not easily at the moment, since it doesn't fall into any of our existing external bug tracker types
<doko> jamesh: should I file a report?
<jamesh> if you want.
<doko> done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85567 in launchpad "Inactive projects must not have products associated with it" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85568 in launchpad "the https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/ bugtracker is not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85568
<daviey> Hi, i am having problems registering my openpgp key with launchpad
<daviey> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys  # returns very quickly with no response
<daviey> but launchpad doesn't recognise my fingerprint
<elmo> daviey: what's your key ID?
<daviey> elmo, PM
<elmo> that didn't reach the keyserver
<elmo> try gpg --keyserver.keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 0x071894C0
<elmo> try gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 0x071894C0
<elmo> sorry
<daviey> done
<daviey> "gpg: sending key 071894C0 to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com"
<Spads> gpg: requesting key 071894C0 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Spads> gpg: key 071894C0: public key "Dave Walker (Daviey) <DaveWalker@Skydivers.co.uk>" imported
<Spads> looks successful
<Spads> I just grabbed that from my laptop
<elmo> daviey: try launchpad again in a couple of minutes, and it should work
<daviey> oh bugger, now i have forgotten my pgp password!
<daviey> can i remove that key?
<jamesh> if you generated a revocation certificate before forgetting the passphrase, you could revoke it
<daviey> What if i just re-create and submit?
<jamesh> daviey: you can create a new key, yes.
<daviey> I'll do that
<daviey> thanks
<jamesh> remember the passphrase this time :)
<salgado> kiko, https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/trivialities/full-diff
<danilos> carlos: ping
<bdmurray> Anybody know if there is a not desktop not kdesktop bugs mailing list?
<bdmurray> I know the ubuntu-bugs mailing list gets everything but I wanted to try and get everything but desktop bugs.
<effie_jayx> is there a rossetta channel
<effie_jayx> ?
<LarstiQ> this is it
<effie_jayx> grat
<effie_jayx> great ,.. y team is looking into translating ubuntu to wayunaiiki
<effie_jayx> it is a language spoken by the local aborigenees
<effie_jayx> we have a team set up in launchpad
<effie_jayx> and we might have a bit of a problem with the seting up of the plurals for rosetta
<effie_jayx> the language 
<effie_jayx> is a bit orthodox 
<effie_jayx> example
<effie_jayx> House = Chuwata
<effie_jayx> to form the plural of house
<effie_jayx> you would have to eliminate the las syllable  "ta" and double the las vowel
<effie_jayx> and a prefix... cana
<effie_jayx> Houses = Chuwaa cana
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> my question is ... how flexible is rosetta to this issue :S
<jamesh> effie_jayx: the way plural forms work with gettext is like this:
<jamesh> effie_jayx: the program passes the quantity to be used in the string to the ngettext() call.
<jamesh> effie_jayx: there is a "plural expression" that this number is fed into that gives an index into a set of translations
<jamesh> so the program might do printf(ngettext("%d House", "%d Houses", num_houses), num_houses);
<effie_jayx> mmm ok... I see
<jamesh> if you use the same plural forms as english, the plural expression would be "n == 1", and the two translations would be "%d Chuwata" and "%d Chuwaa cana"
<jamesh> for languages with more plural forms, you'd use an expression that could result in more than just "0" and "1", and list more plural forms
<LarstiQ> and in other cases? where the multiple for 2, 3, n is different?
<LarstiQ> right
<jamesh> LarstiQ: yep
<LarstiQ> foresight or actual linguistics knowledge from the gettext designers? :)
<jamesh> effie_jayx: so to support your language, we'd need to know the language code and the number of plural forms and a plural expression
<effie_jayx> the language code would be?
<jamesh> effie_jayx: the two letter or three letter ISO language code
<LarstiQ> nl_NL for Dutch as spoken in the Netherlands
<effie_jayx> jamesh,  I don't think there is one
<LarstiQ> jamesh: no territory?
<effie_jayx> jamesh,  I would have t check... 
<jamesh> effie_jayx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayuu_language <- seems to say it is "guc"
<effie_jayx> jamesh,  :D
<effie_jayx> sorry ... should have checked... :D
<jamesh> effie_jayx: it is probably best to send your request to the rosetta-users mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/rosetta-users
<effie_jayx> jamesh,  great ... thanks :D
<effie_jayx> great help... 
<effie_jayx> I still have a bit of a problem understanding something
<effie_jayx> the number of plural forms... 
<effie_jayx> that would be 
<danilos> effie_jayx: the best way is to file a rosetta ticket
<jamesh> effie_jayx: anything danilos or carlos say is more authoritative than what I say :)
<effie_jayx> danilos,  not yet... let me document the situation better
<effie_jayx> danilos,  I have to meet some university professors that are working with us ... they 
<effie_jayx> jamesh,  thanks ... reallyy :D
<effie_jayx> danilos,  thank you
<danilos> effie_jayx: I was actually thinking to go to https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addticket and we can have a discussion there
<danilos> effie_jayx: "tickets" ensure that we don't forget about this, and we can keep track of status, etc.
<jamesh> effie_jayx: even if you don't have all the information needed yet, please file the ticket
<effie_jayx> jamesh,  will do :D
<sabdfl> BjornT: packaging links *do* get carried over
<sabdfl> if you ask for SourcePackage.product I think it looks for a direct link, then follows the distro release history all the way back to warty
<effie_jayx> I just want to mak sure I know where I stand in all this... in terms of the language features ... I am getting lost in trasnlation ... 
<radix> hmm, it'd be cool if I could select two branches in launchpad and tell it to show me the differences ;)
<LarstiQ> radix: if you pull them in with bzr first.. ;)
<ddaa> radix: no shit!
<ddaa> radix: it happens that we do have a plan to implement exactly that
<ddaa> and we even have the man to implement it now!
<ddaa> radix: actually, it will be a more complicated than this
<ddaa> because we do not want launchpad to do diffs for everybody, which can be pretty expensive
<ddaa> so we would allow people to run a script that would upload diffs to launchpad
<radix> hmm, ok
<radix> ddaa: that's cool. it's good that your team is growing :)
<ddaa> or we could offer to run it ourselves, for a small fee
<radix> hehe
<ddaa> or for free for privileged projects
<ddaa> such as... schooltool?
<radix> ddaa: well, it'd also be cool if launchpad just had links to bzr://location/branch1?diff_with=bzr://location/branch2 ....
<radix> waaaagh, my head just exploded
<rm1> hi all
<rm1> i'm new there
<rm1> is there someone awake ?
<radix> hi, rm1.
<rm1> hi radix
<ajmitch> is it possible to merge one team (auto-created) into another?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: heh, you beat me here
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yeah, but I'm asking for the zope team :)
<LaserJock> oh
<ajmitch> since I can't set its contact email address since there's another team that was created
* LaserJock raises his hand then
<ddaa> ajmitch: I saw you filed a support request
<rm1> i just register on launchpad, just signed the code of conduts and so on... i'm new unbutero ;)
<ddaa> rm1: do not trust radix, he just said his head exploded.
<ajmitch> ddaa: I presume that's a hint to me to run away & find where to file it
<rm1> not so easy !
<ddaa> ajmitch: no, I mean I saw a support request about this already
<ajmitch> ah
<ddaa> lemme check
<ajmitch> that was kobold asking about the same team I see
<LaserJock> ok, so for a few packages the Maintainer field was set to "MOTU-Media <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>", which apparently created an LP called ubuntu-motu
<rm1> i'd like to do difficulties report because of syntax error on launchpad page....
<ddaa> ajmitch: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3733
<LaserJock> but the MOTU Media team has an LP ID motumedia and that email address for the MOTU goes with ubuntu-dev or motu
<ajmitch> yep, just found it
<ddaa> rm1: just do it
<ddaa> or file a bug
<LaserJock> how can we keep LP from creating teams like this?
<ddaa> rm1: do not ask to ask
<rm1> lol ddaa
<rm1> i'm french, sorry for my bad english
<salgado> LaserJock, launchpad will create persons actually, and it'll do so when it finds an email addres which it hasn't seen before
<rm1> on the page talkin' about gpg to create keys, register on server and so on...
<ddaa> ajmitch: you're saved, here's salgado who actually understands this stuff
<ajmitch> yay salgado 
<LaserJock> salgado: so what can we do?
<salgado> LaserJock, so the best way to avoid new people being created is to associated the email address that appears as the maintainer/uploader with the person/team you want
<LaserJock> salgado: that's not going to work very well
<rm1> it's written : gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<ddaa> rm1: would help if you had a gpg key to start with
<rm1> i've just done that
<ddaa> rm1: but you should probably ask about this sort of things on an ubuntu-related forum
<salgado> LaserJock, I'm affraid the email address is the only piece of information available in a dsc file which allows us to identify the uploader/maintainer
<ddaa> or irc channel
<rm1> but it seems there's a "s" too much at the end no ?
<LaserJock> salgado: hmmm
<LaserJock> salgado: and it's just the email address, can the name be different?
<rm1> i was able to upload my key only with that : gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key IDKEY
<salgado> LaserJock, ajmitch, the best person to talk about this would be cprov, but AFAIK, the email address is all we can use and thus launchpad will keep creating person entries when it parses a dsc which contains an email address it hasn't seen before
<salgado> LaserJock, correct, the name doesn't matter
<ajmitch> LaserJock: it means you just have to register a team/person before that email address will ever be seen
<LaserJock> ajmitch: it means we have to have ubuntu-motu as a contact address for a team, which means we
<rm1> and it would be also helpfull for people who want to become 'ubuntero' to explain what is Key Id on this page... i've tried 10 minutes before to find !!
<ajmitch> it's less than desirable
<LaserJock> we'll get bug emails, member changes, et.
<salgado> ajmitch, you can do it afterwards too, but it requires some manual intervention from one of the launchpad admins
<ajmitch> salgado: would you kindly be able to help us out then? :)
<salgado> ajmitch, what do you want, exactly?
<ajmitch> drop pkg-zope-developers, so we can use the list address for pkg-zope
<ajmitch> LaserJock wants to sort out the motu teams
<salgado> ah, two different requests, then
<ajmitch> in this case, yes
<rm1> @ddaa : sorry if i'm wrong. Is this irc only for generaly purposes on launchpad ?
<ddaa> rm1: I guess it's part of Ubuntu initiation rituals
<rm1> don't know...
<ddaa> rm1: this channel is about launchpad itself
<ajmitch> ddaa: we try & leave the hazing for -motu
<rm1> i've found that UCC on launchpad
<rm1> I came into launchpad to do a bug report
<ddaa> UCC?
<ddaa> ajmitch: ?
<rm1> Ubuntu code of conducts
<ajmitch> nevermind :)
* ddaa irq lines are getting seriously saturated
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ;-)
<ddaa> rm1: yes, Ubuntu is a special project for launchpad
<LaserJock> rm1: do you have a key yet or not?
<ddaa> rm1: and they do have some unique features to support them
<ddaa> but Launchpad far from being just about ubuntu
<rm1> laser and dda : yes i've a key, it's alright for me
<rm1> so where to report launchpad/ubuntu improvments ?
<LaserJock> rm1: the problem was there is no documentation on how to get a key?
<ddaa> if you have suggestions to improve UI of Launchpad, it's best to file a bug
<ddaa> so the relevant people can do it. Personally, I have never ever using the CoC signing thing myself
<ddaa> and I probably got my gpg key in the database as part of the initial sample data or something like that...
<rm1> Laserjock : yes documentation on how to get a key was good (poor but good enough), but not so good for howto upload that key on server
<salgado> ajmitch, we have a few possible workarounds for this problem, but the right thing to do is what's described on bug 36966
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36966 in launchpad "When claiming a Launchpad profile it should be possible to turn it into a team" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36966 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<salgado> oh, great. It's even assigned to me
<ajmitch> heh
<salgado> ajmitch, the main problem with the workarounds is that the packagin links of the existing person (https://launchpad.net/~pkg-zope-developers/+packages) will be either lost or reassigned to somebody else
<rm1> wooops baby is crying
<ajmitch> right, I'm wanting them all reassigned to pkg-zope anyway
<salgado> the ideal solution would be to create a team from the existing pkg-zope-developers or to merge it into another team
<rm1> be back soon
<ajmitch> which is why it'd be nice to merge it into the other team
<ddaa> join #ubuntu-fr
<rm1> ok iwas there today
<rm1> ty ddaa
<ajmitch> urgh, timeout on that +packages page
<salgado> ajmitch, right, this is not possible right now --launchpad only knows how to merge persons, not teams
<ddaa> rm1: what about you go to #ubuntu-fr? That will be easier for you.
<rm1> ddaa : just answered to that ;) 
<salgado> ajmitch, so, if you're not in a hurry, I may be able to give this bug a go next week
<ddaa> oops, I meant to type it with a slash before, to join myself
<salgado> ajmitch, with some luck it may be fixed soon
<rm1> will join later, baby crying
<ajmitch> salgado: ok, I think I can probably wait on it then - there's an open support request for it by someone else
<rm1> bye all
<ajmitch> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3733
<salgado> ajmitch, I'm going to comment on it
<ajmitch> thanks
<LaserJock> salgado: got a sec to talk about recent Maintainer changes and how that's getting messed up in LP? :-)
<salgado> LaserJock, sure, but beware I don't know much about this
<LaserJock> that's ok, you know more about it than me
<salgado> I doubt that, but if you say so
<LaserJock> so in Ubuntu we are changing the Maintainer field for packages that we change
<LaserJock> so for a Main package it'll be <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<LaserJock> and for Universe I'm guessing it will be always <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<LaserJock> so the problem that I see is that neither of the addresses are used by the corresponding LP teams
<salgado> these will always be the maintainers?
<LaserJock> for packages changed by Ubuntu, yes
<ajmitch> apparantly so
<LaserJock> some of the names might be different MOTU Media <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> is one example we  have
<LaserJock> but I think the email addresses should always be those 2
<salgado> right; but we also have the uploader field, no?
<LaserJock> in LP yes
<LaserJock> Uploaded By:
<LaserJock> but the problem is the Maintainer: link will go to ficticous LP teams
<salgado> but that comes from the .dsc, or am I confused?
<LaserJock> well, it's not in the Uploader: field in the .dsc
<LaserJock> there is also an Uploaders: field that we can put in
<LaserJock> I think the concern is that the Maintainer: links on LP are going to the wrong teams
<salgado> I see
<LaserJock> an example is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gem
<salgado> LaserJock, I'm affraid I won't be able to help you with this.. I think the best thing would be to bring this up on launchpad-users@ or with cprov
<LaserJock> that's fine
<salgado> I have only a vague idea of what launchpad does on this area :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85643 in launchpad "+editpgpkeys could be more helpful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85643
<BjornT> sabdfl: re packaging links. sure, it's possible to codewise get from a source package to a product. the problem is how to get from a product to a source package in the latest distribution release.
<BjornT> sabdfl: if you look at https://launchpad.net/network-manager/+packages, it looks like network manager hasn't been packaged in ubuntu since breezy.
<cr3> is there a way to determine if the username and password passed to the malone xml rpc interface is correct?
<LeeJunFan> has anyone complained to cogent yet about the connction? repositories are SLOW. I get to the 4th hop of 6 hops thru cogent and latency on pings goes from 60 to 125+
* LarstiQ blinks
<LarstiQ> LeeJunFan: some upstream carrier is having a bad route to the launchpad data center?
<LeeJunFan> LarstiQ: seems to be. I'm lucky to get 5KBytes to it.
<LeeJunFan> from it.
<LarstiQ> and you mean bzr branches I suppose?
<LeeJunFan> LarstiQ: us
#launchpad 2007-02-17
<LarstiQ> hmm, it's fairly unstable through level3
<LarstiQ> feh, rebooting my openwrt took care of that
<LarstiQ> LeeJunFan: I'm not aware of anyone raising such an issue before
<LeeJunFan> from here it looks like latency doubles on cogent's net.
* LarstiQ can't really help
<Fujitsu> I get 200ms latency on the first Level3 hop, before that it's <10ms.
<LeeJunFan>  7  p6-0.core01.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.7.42)  45.283 ms  51.565 ms  55.448 ms
<LeeJunFan>  8  p3-0.core01.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.45)  248.878 ms  144.355 ms  199.254 ms
<LeeJunFan> sounds similar to that.
<LeeJunFan> doesn't make sense to me though to increase 200ms on the same carrier network unless they've got issues.
<elmo> LeeJunFan: umm, that's Boston to London
<elmo> which is a not insubstantial amount of miles.  granted 200ms is more than it should be, but it's also not completely out of the ball park
<LeeJunFan> ah, heh. Why london for us archive I wonder?
<elmo> anyway, yes, we're having network issues, we're working with our ISP to resolve them
<elmo> LeeJunFan: because normally it's better than any of our US mirrors
<Fujitsu> elmo: Is this why LP has been dismally slow lately?
<LeeJunFan> elmo: okay, thanks.
<elmo> Fujitsu: no
<elmo> Fujitsu: non-bulk traffic, which includes Launchpad, was only affected for about 30 mins max, several hours ago
<Fujitsu> elmo, oh, darn.
<LeeJunFan> Fujitsu: oh darn it wasn't affected longer? :)
<LarstiQ> oh darn it doesn't explain the slowdown
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ, that's it.
<LeeJunFan> LarstiQ: I know - was a joke.
<LarstiQ> LeeJunFan: oh darn :)
<Fujitsu> >30 seconds to load a list of 10 package bugs isn't ideal.
<elmo> Fujitsu: example URL?
* Fujitsu finds one.
<Fujitsu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bugs takes 20-25 seconds to load here at the moment.
<Fujitsu> (I have minimal issues with other international sites)
<LarstiQ> looks like 3 seconds for me
<elmo> Fujitsu: what's your BW?
<elmo> Fujitsu: e.g. how much can you get from wget -O /dev/null http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-desktop-i386.iso
<Fujitsu> I regularly get 1.1MBps to Australian sites.
* Fujitsu tries that.
<Fujitsu> Normally about 100KBps for archive.ubuntu.com
<Fujitsu> (that's a 404, but I've corrected it)
<Fujitsu> Seems to be about 60KB/s
<elmo> I was typing from memory
<Fujitsu> Now 50.
<elmo> Fujitsu: ok, so you just have very bad BW to the UK, the speed problem's not actually intrinsic to launchpad
<Fujitsu> OK :(
<Fujitsu> I get ~300KBps to se.releases.ubuntu.com, and a number of other European sites, so it seems to basically just be the UK
<elmo> fujitsu: try http://durville.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso for me?
<Fujitsu> 600K and rising
<elmo> blink
<elmo> that's the LP link
<Fujitsu> How very strange.
<daviey> Is there any reason karma doesn't update immediately?
<LarstiQ> daviey: it's expensive to calculate
<daviey> LarstiQ, lets donate ;)
<ddaa> elmo: somebody is sucking up all of lanchpad?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I'm not sure if you would, but perhaps you also enjoy reading http://www.fixedearth.com/
<ddaa> HFG!
<ddaa> I'd be curious to see how they refute Foucault's pendulum...
<ddaa> LarstiQ: ever seen one?
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ: Haha.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: no, but I'm familiar with the experiment.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: the site design reminds me of timecube, another favorite
<ddaa> LarstiQ: there's a museum in Paris where you can see one
<ddaa> it's quite hypnotic, and _does_ turn around perceptibly...
<LarstiQ> if I ever do visit Paris, I should go see that.
<LarstiQ> And I really need to read the book too.
<ddaa> If I recall correctly, it's the "Muse des Arts et Mtiers"
<ddaa> yup: http://visite.artsetmetiers.free.fr/pendule_musee.html
<jam> ddaa: "Foucault's pendulum" Is that the one that you can keep the time of day?
<jam> IIRC, in the Museum of Science and Industry here is Chicago, they have a pendulum set up in one of the staircases
<jam> that tells you what time it is
<ddaa> jam: not really, unless it's placed on a geographic pole :)
<jam> but I might have misunderstood how they were doing it
<ddaa> The one in Paris does a complete revolution in 31 h 47 min.
<ddaa> it's a function of the latitude
<LaserJock> LP is offline?
<ddaa> works here
<ddaa> mh... beta is down
<LaserJock> yeah, I was on beta, but regular LP works
<ddaa> that's weird
<ddaa> mh... wait a min...
<ddaa> it should be the automatic rollout going on
<LaserJock> ah
<ddaa> LarstiQ: though I try, I find the entertainment value of this site quite limited
<ddaa> how can anybody with so little taste in colors be trusted to have judgment in science? I ask you!
* LarstiQ does have a masochistic streak
<ddaa> apparently it's a bunch of fundamentalists who discovered that the history of science is full of errors, arguments, and political issues...
<LaserJock> colors? the font changes are what's killing me
<ddaa> then you must be color blind, the pain of the font changes is drowned in the LSD tripness of the colors...
* ddaa goes to read lwn.net instead
<LarstiQ> bah, lwn.net text is far too stable
<ddaa> yeah, but it feature actual humor
<ddaa> How can that not bring a smile to the face of any linux geek? "There is, beyond doubt, some X resource which can be employed to change that font, but your editor, it must be said, has not found messing around with X resources cool for some years now."
<LarstiQ> hehe
<lotusleaf> I have a launchpad account and have edited the kubuntu+ubuntu wikis a tiny bit in the past, but made a mistake and deleted my wiki portion account somehow so I can't login in either ubuntu or kubuntu wikis but I can login in launchpad
<lotusleaf> how may I remedy this please? :-)
<lotusleaf> it says I'm already logged into launchpad but it gives a wrong password message on the wiki, so using the option to send myself my lp password wouldn't do it
<Fujitsu> Hi, is there a reason that beta is down?
<Fujitsu> And is it deliberate that the publisher seems to not be running?
<Gwaihir> Ng: can I bother?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85868 in malone "xorg does not recognize 1440x900 screens of toshiba laptops. A nightmare for newbies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85869 in malone "No sound in laptops with Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85869
#launchpad 2007-02-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85952 in launchpad "have search convert words to "correct" spelling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85952
* Hobbsee test
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> geeze, took me 3 tries to get /join #launchpad right :/
<mpt> LaserJock, you were lunchpadding and luanchpadding?
<LaserJock> something like that
<LaserJock> normally it's autojoined
<LaserJock> but today I'm using Xchat
<LaserJock> and I hadn't set the autojoin yet
#launchpad 2008-02-11
<elmo> launchpad is going down at 00:20 UTC for 15 minutes for emergency maintenance
<geser> steveire: version is ok now, it takes some time after a upload till it appears in the build queue
<geser> steveire: iirc new uploads are added to the build queue every twenty minutes (:00, :20, :40)
<steveire> OK, so I'll check back tomorrow. Thanks for the help
<geser> steveire: you got a mail that you uploaded was accepted?
<steveire> geser: Yes
<geser> good, so either have tomorrow build .debs or mails about a build failure
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: LAUNCHPAD DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE - due back 00:35 UTC || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 07 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<steveire> I'm getting some emails about failure I think (State: Chroot problem)
<steveire> I guess it's due to lp being down as elmo said
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 07 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<steveire> elmo: Do I restart my build somehow, or is it automatic?
<elmo> steveire: I'm sorry, I'm just a reboot monkey - if you're having problems with your build, you might want to file a question about it in the answer tracker
<steveire> OK
<elmo> steveire: it's very unlikely to have been affected by the emergency maintenance I was doing, FWIW
<poolie> steveire, i would guess it would be detected as dead and restarted
<poolie> but, you'd have to check
<Hobbsee> if it's a chroot problem, the wise idea would be for someone to check the chroots, and see why it die
<Hobbsee> d
<emgent> i'm in gutsy
<emgent> ops
<emgent> worng window
<emgent> s/worng/wrong/
<steveire> Hobbsee: http://rafb.net/p/Q5SSN692.html <<< It means nothing to me.
<steveire> Hobbsee: You're a gearhead, right? Do you build kde from trunk on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> steveire: not usually.  i occasionally build parts of it
<steveire> Hobbsee: OK. It's just that kubuntu doesn't tend to keep up with the build deps of it. I'm wondering how kde devs on kubuntu do it.
<Hobbsee> steveire: which package, and which arch?
 * Hobbsee is a ubuntu/kubuntu dev, not a kde dev
<Hobbsee> er, which package, and which ppa?
<Hobbsee> oh, xine-lib
<steveire> libxine and my ppa https://launchpad.net/~steveire/+archive
 * Hobbsee retries the build
<steveire> Hobbsee: You can rekick the build on the lp servers?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> you can too, for ppa
<steveire> Really? How?
<Hobbsee> click the build, hit retry build
<steveire> same chroot issue
<Hobbsee> i think this is a launchpad bug.
<steveire> http://ppa.launchpad.net/steveire/ubuntu really doesn't exist
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: can you fix it?
<Hobbsee> he's idling.  slacker.
<mtaylor> statik: bah. 
<mtaylor> statik: you do stuff with buildbot from time to time, right? 
<steveire> mtaylor: You having the same issue?
<mtaylor> steveire: I don't think so... sorry
<mtaylor> steveire: I'm actually screwing around the the buildbot software, not to be confusted with launchpad's build stuff
<mtaylor> steveire: but let me read the scroll-back
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: (it's not)
<mtaylor> Hobbsee: I agree
<persia> Hello.  I've not been getting "Accepted" or "NEW" emails from Soyuz so far this morning.  I know there was an outage earlier, but I thought it was addressed (as the web interface seems to be working properly again).  Is there still something pending?  Should I expect my uploads to be processed later?
<emgent> ...
<emgent> dermoth, STOP!
* stub changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 14 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<emgent> thanks statik 
<emgent> stub
<emgent> :)
<method> Does PPA sometimes take an incredibly long time after building to transfer the debs over, or do they tend to get lost?
<jamesh> I guess he didn't want an answer ...
<carlos> morning
<geser> can "dpkg-genchanges: warning: missing Section for binary package libaspectr all; using '-'" cause a "Failed to upload" error after a build?
<Hobbsee> cprov: found a bug, btw.
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi.
<cprov> Hobbsee: which one ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: do i need to proxy-file it, or actually use effort and properly file it?
<Hobbsee> cprov: the chroot waits for hte first package on any ppa
<Hobbsee> cprov: as in:  user activates ppa, user uploads package, package gets stuck in chroot problem, enosolution, go bug cprov.
<cprov> Hobbsee: chroot wait have to be retried manually, atm
<Hobbsee> cprov: sure, but the problem isn't that the chroot waits need to be retried, it's that they occur in the first place.
<Hobbsee> cprov: it's because ppa is attempting to check the packages in the new person's ppa, which doesn't exist, so gets back a 404, and dies with a chroot error.
<cprov> Hobbsee: fine, but we do recognized missing/broken archive as chroot-wait. File a bug about this situation, I will discuss a solution with Adam.
<Hobbsee> cprov: right, OK.  i assume that either a)  you should just create an empty packages.gz file when the ppa gets activated (probably the better solution), or b) special case the ppa line check.
<cprov> Hobbsee: it's a race condition between publication & build, we will sort it out.
<Hobbsee> ok
<geser> cprov: is the error of "Failed to upload" somewhere visible? there are some package which "failed to upload" after build and I would like to know why
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, they are visible in the +builds interface. But the log of the failure is only sent in the build-failure-notification.
<cprov> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=&build_state=uploadfail
<geser> cprov: I guess you mean me and not Hobbsee
<cprov> geser: err, exactly, sorry. 
<geser> cprov: can "dpkg-genchanges: warning: missing Section for binary package libaspectr all; using '-'" cause a "Failed to upload" error?
<cprov> geser: is it in you PPA or in ubuntu ?
<geser> in Ubuntu
<cprov> geser: yes, it does
<geser> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libaspectr/0.3.5-3ubuntu1/+build/478768
<cprov> 22:38:37 WARNING Upload was rejected:
<cprov> 22:38:37 WARNING        libaspectr_0.3.5-3ubuntu1_all.deb control file lists section as main/ but changes file has main/misc.
<geser> cprov: so the solution here is to fix the package (add a Section)?
<cprov> geser: yes, because the soyuz changesfile parser will assume "misc", IIRC
<elmo> cprov: soyuz should really be more lenient about section mismatches like that
<cprov> geser: which will conflict with the 'empty' one set in the control file
<elmo> cprov: esp. in ppa - all it does is cause user confusion
<cprov> elmo: yes, I agree for the PPA context. Although we should keep the restriction to ubuntu primary archive, right ?
<geser> cprov: is it worth to file a bug that the reason for "failed to upload" be public (e.g. attached to the build log) so interested persons can find out why (and not only the uploader)? right now I can only guess why a package failed to upload.
<Hobbsee> geser: nwo that would destroy the fun of guessing why a closed-source project happened to break this time in particular.
<geser> Hobbsee: no one told me that it is intended to train your sixth sense
<Hobbsee> geser: training your sixth sense is useful.
<Hobbsee> geser: one of the first points in your sixth sense training is to *realise* that such things are training your sixth sense.
<geser> cprov: can you lookup the reason for the failed to upload of doc-debian in hardy? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/doc-debian/3.1.5ubuntu1/+build/502337
<cprov> geser: 18:53:24 WARNING Upload was rejected:
<cprov> 18:53:24 WARNING        Unable to identify file debian-faq.en.html.tar.gz (byhand) in changes.
<ubotu> New bug: #145319 in libvirt "[l10n] PO-template wrong imported " [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145319
<geser> cprov: what's the best way to fix this? aren't byhand entries from dpkg-distaddfile supported?
<cprov> geser: not 'html.tar.gz' files
<ubotu> New bug: #190906 in soyuz "Make the reason for "Failed to Upload" public" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190906
<kiko> cprov, that bug is for a public log of failures, right?
<cprov> kiko: sort of, failed-to-upload happens in upload-time, it slightly different than failed-to-build
<kiko> who said failed-to-build?
<kiko> I meant keeping a public log of upload processing failures
<cprov> kiko: you said just 'failures' and it is assumed as 'failed-to-build'
<cprov> kiko: yes, 'keeping public log of binary upload processing failures' (aka failed-to-upload)
<kiko> not binary uploads
<kiko> source uploads.
<geser> kiko: e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kpovmodeler-kde4/+builds all failed to upload after building but there is no public log why
<cprov> kiko: uhm, no, we are talking about binaries.
<ubotu> New bug: #190913 in launchpad "Distinguish between GNU GPL V2 and V3 licenses" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190913
<jelmer> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> jelmer: pong
<jelmer> jamesh: I would like to migrate one of my projects to launchpad
<jamesh> jelmer: cool.  What are you migrating from?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: speaking again at the open week, i see :)
<jelmer> jamesh: The bugs are currently in trac and would have to be migated
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee - it's more than likely  Mr Cprov will lead that session, but I shall be there :)
<jamesh> jelmer: okay.  That's one of the systems we haven't done a migration for, so I don't have a ready-made conversion script
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ahhh
<jamesh> jelmer: if you are willing to help with converting the bug data, I can give you information about what format I need the data in
<Hobbsee> cprov: good luck!
<jelmer> jamesh: ok
<cprov> Hobbsee: normally I'd ask if really need it. However I already know the answer ('yes, i do'), so, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> cprov: heh :)
<cprov> Hobbsee: will you have time to attend, at least, one of them ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: no helpers either, this time
<Hobbsee> cprov: what for?
<jamesh> jelmer: the way the importer is structured at the moment is to use an XML bug interchange file.  So it will just be necessary to covert your data to that format.
<cprov> Hobbsee: dunno, curiosity ?
<jamesh> what email should I send the details to?
<jelmer> jamesh: jelmer@samba.org
<Hobbsee> cprov: depends what it is.  if it's mostly a copy of a wiki page, then i can read that
<Hobbsee> i may be at the friday one, if there's something pretty special in it
<Hobbsee> it's fairly evil in local time
<Hobbsee> as for the monday, i'll be on VAC.
<Hobbsee> <gasp>
<Hobbsee> cprov-afk: i...um....er....now, i guess it goes without saying that you *are* going to fix that chroot problem bug, if indeed it does affect all new ppa'ers, before you try to get more people using PPA? :)
<cprov-afk> Hobbsee: don't get stuck on details, that bug will get fixed, independently of the number of people using PPAs. Did you file the bug, btw ?
<jamesh> jelmer: sent.
<jelmer> thanks
<Hobbsee> cprov-afk: i haven't done so yet
<jamesh> jelmer: if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask
<Hobbsee> cprov: ah, good.  if you give it back hours later, it apperas to work
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, if you wait the PPA to be published the first time (<= 20 minutes after the upload) and 'retry' the build it will be fine.
<Hobbsee> cprov: that's even though the binaries are showing on the main page?
<Hobbsee> er, *sources* are showing on the main page?
<cprov> Hobbsee: when the source is presented as 'published'.
<Hobbsee> cprov: blink
<Hobbsee> cprov: so, since when does publishing take so long?
<Hobbsee> like, 10 hours?
<jelmer> jamesh: thanks, will do
<ubotu> New bug: #190930 in soyuz "builds from new PPAs fail due to chrootwait" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190930
<cprov> Hobbsee: it doesn't, sources will get published within 20 minutes, unless the scripts were not running.
<Hobbsee> cprov: so the time listed on the ppa page is wrong (x hours ago?)
<Hobbsee> and so why did it fail when i gave it back, even though i'm fairly sure the source was listed as publisehd at the time?
<Hobbsee> or were the scripts not running today?
<cprov> Hobbsee: PPA url
<cprov> ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: it's in the bug
<elmo> Hobbsee: I forgot to re-enable cron after the LP downtime; it's probably that
 * Hobbsee points ~8 lines up
<Hobbsee> elmo: ahhhh, right.  OK then :)
<ubotu> New bug: #190945 in launchpad "Join/leave mailing list from team page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190945
<ubotu> New bug: #190951 in launchpad "Allow team admins to propose their teams as members of another team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190951
<ubotu> New bug: #190953 in launchpad "Simplify archive link on team page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190953
<ubotu> New bug: #190970 in soyuz "Filter PPA by series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190970
<ubotu> New bug: #190972 in launchpad "Once a day email about pending mailing lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190972
<ubotu> New bug: #190974 in launchpad "Rename mailing-list-beta-testers after the feature is released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190974
<ubotu> New bug: #190984 in soyuz "PPA page loads very slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190984
<goobsoft> In python programs, are absolute paths to images usually hard coded into the source?
<kiko> rarely in good python programs
<LarstiQ> it's bad practice in any program
<goobsoft> I come from windows where you could do relative paths like images/my.png, but in debian, the programs are usually not all self contained in one folder.  How is this done where the program is in a completely separate directory from the images?
<goobsoft> Also in windows, it's assumed that the shortcut can start the program with a current working directory of the installation root.. but that's not the case in debian.
<hexmode> goobsoft: often there is some sort of configuration file that gives the locations
<hexmode> and/or paths are set up at compile time
<hexmode> (e.g. configure)
<goobsoft> ok thanks hex
<goobsoft> I gotta run
<ubotu> New bug: #191111 in launchpad "no way to list related teams/lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191111
<soren> cprov: ping?
#launchpad 2008-02-12
<cprov> soren: pong
<soren> cprov: Too late :)
<soren> cprov: Thanks anyway, dude.
<cprov> soren: ehe, i will assume it as a good thing :)
<soren> Heh.. Yes, quite. mthaddon fixed it, apparantly. Soyuz wasn't accepting uploads for some reason.
<mthaddon> cprov, had failed to do a make build after the cherry pick 
<elmo> cprov: pls see #<other channel>, drescher is still unhappy
<Hobbsee> cprov: can you check why hte latest version of sugar-calculate-activity doesn't seem to have binaries in the archive please?
<pooliex> why does searching for "locale" in bugs find me bugs which don't have that word, but do mention "local"? :(
<Hobbsee> search often seems to be somewhat broken
<ubotu> New bug: #191159 in launchpad "search for "locale" finds bugs containing only "local"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191159
<pooliex> i can't delete milestones?
<pooliex> oh well, reduce reuse recycle
<ubotu> New bug: #191163 in launchpad "can't delete milestones?" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191163
<ubotu> New bug: #191199 in malone "XML from Bugzilla is not guaranteed well-formed or correctly encoded, so treat it as such" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191199
<ubotu> New bug: #191217 in malone "build records overview for PPA should default to "all states"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191217
<sucotronic> hi everybody
<sucotronic> I'm a new maintainer of a sourceforge project
<sucotronic> and I've saw bugs related with this project in the launchpad
<sucotronic> Is there any way to subscribe to all bugs related with the package?
<sucotronic> or to assign me all the bugs related with the package?
<soren> sucotronic: Sure.
<soren> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<insert your package name here>/+subscribe
<soren> Assuming we're talking about Ubuntu bugs?
<sucotronic> thanks
<sucotronic> yes
<sucotronic> How often the maintainers checks the original projects for new releases?
<carlos> sucotronic: it depends on Ubuntu developers and I don't think there is a regular check for all projects...
<carlos> sucotronic: better check at  #ubuntu-devel 
<sucotronic> you mean the irc channel?
<ubotu> New bug: #191230 in soyuz "sync-source broken by recent cherry-pick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191230
<carlos> sucotronic: sorry, I didn't see your question. Yes, I mean the irc channel
<KimHansen> How do I delete https://launchpad.net/octave?  (I created it)
<kiko> KimHansen, is that for gnu octave?
<KimHansen> yes
<kiko> KimHansen, it shouldn't be removed, though you can give it away to the registry admins.
<kiko> well, unless its a dupe
<ffm> can someone make my project a superproject?
<KimHansen> I don't think it is a dupe. I just don't think I would remeber to keep it up to date
<KimHansen> How do I give it to the registry admins ?
<kiko> KimHansen, change maintainer -> registry
<KimHansen> kiko, done now, thanks
<ffm> can someone make my project a superproject? how do I go about it?
<KimHansen> I tried to change the bug reporting address for Octave by writing to feedback@launchpad.net as it is suggested on https://launchpad.net/octave/+filebug, but I got a reply from postfix. What should I do about that ?
<bac> ffm: you need to go to 'Answers' and post a question to the launchpad project.  one of the admins will then take care of it.
<kiko> KimHansen, bug reporting address? do you mean the bugtracker?
<KimHansen> kiko, Octave only has a mailing list for bug tracking (and a build in command that sends mail to that list), I was trying to put that information into launchpad
<kiko> KimHansen, hmmm. that's complicated.
<kiko> there's a bug filed on supporting this?
<kiko> BjornT, ^^^
<ffm> bac: can a superproject have branches associated with it?
<ffm> bac: or just with the daughters?
<kiko> ffm, no.
<ffm> so I need to put in a rename request.... and a superproj. request.
<bac> ffm: the super project is just a container that holds other projects.
<kiko> ffm, yes.
<KimHansen> At the bottom of https://launchpad.net/octave/+filebug it says "Launchpad doesn't know what bug tracker Octave uses. Do you know? Tell us about it.",  "Tell us..." is a link to email:feedback@launchpad.net and the email I send there got rejected because of some timeout
<ffm> can a superproject have the same name as one of its subprojects?
<BjornT> kiko, KimHansen: allenap is currently working on this. it's part of https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/forwarding-to-email-address
<kiko> ffm, no.
<ffm> k, question posted https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/24472
<kiko> ffm, can you give me more examples of projects that would go under it?
<ubotu> New bug: #191253 in launchpad "Test suite should give a warning when the copyright is outdated" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191253
<KimHansen> How do I delete a series?  I would like to get rid of https://launchpad.net/javaoctave/delete-this/
<ffm> kiko: we are planning to make subprojects for game examples.
<kiko> ffm, I need more than a plan to justify a superproject. we can wait, of course.
<ffm> kiko: I'v made the other project, gasp-games, and have already started writing code.
<ffm> kiko: just not published in a bzr-branch yet.
<anash> hi launchpad
<kiko> hi anash
<alfred__> ok 
<alfred__> if i am a memeber of launchpad how do i use my other irc name here
<alfred__> hi kiko 
<kiko> yes alfred__?
<alfred__> alfred=anash > same person different machines
<alfred__> << needs help 
<kiko> I don't understand what you're asking
<alfred__>  how do i add this irc name to my launchpad page
<kiko> alfred__, edit IRC nicks?
<alfred__> yes kiko
<alfred__> al is  my current nick on my launchpad page
<kiko> alfred__, try launchpad.net/people/+me/+editircnicknames
<ffm> can someone delete edge.launchpad.net/intro-to-it-lessons
<ffm> we have two projects, and don't need this one.
<jaalto> How do I make a "release" and upload files to the the launchpad project that I own? I've lost the information how to do it and the talk about "Series" is foreign to me
<alfred__> ok
<jaalto> I can't seem to find the information anywhere from launchpad pages
<jaalto> The [HELP] button at top-left reads "Sorry, help isn’t available for this page."
<alfred__> i think it worked
<alfred__> i edited it on my page 
<alfred__> thaks kiko
<kiko> jaalto, on which page?
<hexmode> where is the documentation for the email interface to lp?
<elmo> https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface
<hexmode> elmo: tyvm
<ubotu> New bug: #191362 in rosetta "Add features to control packages that should generally not be translated (Ubuntu)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191362
<ubotu> New bug: #46239 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "fglrx package missing correct symbolic link (dup-of: 63182)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46239
<geser> when changing the importance of a bug: what's the difference between "Unknown" and "Undecided"?
<kiko-afk> geser, Unknown is only for remote watches I think -- is it being shown to you as an option?
<soren> I see it, too.
<kiko-afk> weird.
<kiko-afk> it's a bug I suspect
<kiko-afk> I've emailed BjornT 
<lifeless> any idea why https://edge.launchpad.net/fab is not hyperlinking the url I included in the prose.
<ubotu> New bug: #191400 in launchpad "filling a bug report crashes browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191400
<kiko-afk> lifeless, I don't think we use fmt:text-to-html in descriptions.
<lifeless> kiko-afk: oh; could we?
<kiko-afk> yes
<kiko-afk> lifeless, patch and I'll review it -- might be some work though.
<kiko-afk> tests updatin'
<lifeless> heh. I'll file a bug for now; bzr stuff for lp2.0 is a somewhat higher priority
#launchpad 2008-02-13
<kiko-afk> soren, geser: https://launchpad.net/bugs/179816
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179816 in malone ""Unknown" importance should be unsettable if project uses Launchpad for bugtracking" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #191401 in launchpad "text-to-html on products?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191401
<ubotu> New bug: #191423 in launchpad "wish: subscribe to announcements by mail" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191423
<reacocard> I just created a PPA, and uploaded a couple of source packages to it, which were accepted. However, they do not appear to be building nor are they listed in the build records, is this normal?
<jamesh> reacocard: what's your Launchpad ID?
<reacocard> same as my username here, but I made a separate team for this PPA, called reacocard-awn
<jamesh> that is weird
<jamesh> I'd have expected to see them at https://edge.launchpad.net/~reacocard-awn/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<reacocard> exactly what I was expecting
<reacocard> but, they're not, and no error of any sort was given
<jamesh> a lot of the PPA stuff is handled by cron jobs
<jamesh> so it is possible that it hasn't been picked up for building yet (even though the source packages have been published)
<reacocard> even so i'd expect it to be listed as 'pending' or something like that on the status page
<reacocard> sorry, 'needs building'
<reacocard> if it goes through on the cron and it's just not showing in the UI then that is a bug that need fixing, giving feedback to users is improtant
<jamesh> if it still hasn't shown up in 30 minutes to an hour, please file a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<reacocard> it's already been nearly 40 minutes for the first one
<jamesh> I agree that the system needs work.  At some point, it'd be good to make the system a lot more event based
<jamesh> (similar to how the background jobs for code hosting work)
<reacocard> sounds good
<reacocard> I'll give it another 20 minutes, if nothing shows then I'll file a ticket at the page you linked to
<ubotu> New bug: #191445 in launchpad "lint.sh still does s/bzr+ssh:/sftp:/, even though bug 147836 is fixed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191445
<reacocard> jamesh: it just went through (build failed but that was my fault, missing build-dep), so it seems it's just a bug in launchpad's build display mechanism
<reacocard> mm, more ui bugs, after deleting what I had uploaded my 0 source packages are taking up 2.2MB of space :)
<jamesh> reacocard: asking to delete something just removes it from the archive.
<jamesh> there is another batch job that goes through to actually remove obsolete files later on
<jamesh> unless you are running close to the quota, I wouldn't worry about it
<reacocard> ah ok
<reacocard> It just looked weird, I figured it'd be something like that
<jamesh> there are still rough edges on the PPA functionality, as you've seen
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #191485 in launchpad "repeated rows when searching for bugs with patches" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191485
<ubotu> New bug: #191486 in launchpad "badge in bug listing for bugs with patches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191486
<goobsoft> I'm trying to use pbuilder to ensure I have the proper build-deps in a package I'm going to upload to lp ppa.  However, I'm getting "cp: cannot stat `./misc': No such file or directory"
<goobsoft> I searched on google and all I found was this which seems to be the same thing
<goobsoft> http://pastebin.ca/884424
<goobsoft> the only place I have misc is in debian/control as "Section: misc"
<goobsoft> nevermind, I was running pbuilder with the changes instead of the dsc
<ubotu> New bug: #191517 in rosetta "Person's translations page points to hidden pofiles" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191517
 * kiko high fives scottk
<thegodfather> hmmmm
<thegodfather> kiko: ping?
<kiko> yes thegodfather?
<thegodfather> hey consigliere
<kiko> how goes it
<thegodfather> kiko: i am a bit lost on the LP interface.. i was wondering if you could help me a second
<thegodfather> pretty ok... i guess
<thegodfather> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/2.6.24.6-5.16
<thegodfather> i am trying to find the binaries generated by that source
<thegodfather> i remember there was a way in LP to download them from the librarian even if removed from disk
<thegodfather> but i can't find it anymore
<kiko> right
<kiko> thegodfather, unpack builds, follow a build, and then unpack resulting binaries, and pick the binary.
<kiko> by unpack I mean expand the portlet
<thegodfather> oh there it is :)
<thegodfather> thanks
<kiko> rock on
<ubotu> New bug: #191534 in launchpad "Leadership Code of Conduct should be signed by Team Leaders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191534
<dholbach> how often are NEW packages accepted into PPA?
<dholbach> cprov: ^ do you know?
<cprov> dholbach: PPA uploads are auto-accepted, there is no queue-stage
<dholbach> cprov: ah ok, it's just that in the 5-a-day PPA there are "No matching builds." for "All states" although I got the accepted mail
<cprov> dholbach: PPA url ?
<dholbach> cprov: https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day/+archive/+builds
<cprov> dholbach: it takes up to 1 hour until the accepted sources get queued for build
<dholbach> cprov: I see - thanks a lot, I'll be patient then :)
<cprov> dholbach: ahh, that was the team name :) sorry.
<dholbach> don't worry
<cprov> dholbach: published 38 minutes ago ... the build(s) will be there in a bit, queue-builder starts on :08 and finishes on :48 (hourly)
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> gracias cprov - you ROCK
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> huhu dholbach 
<cprov> dholbach: PPA users *rock* even more :), keep it up !
<dholbach> :-)
<cprov> dholbach: btw, your build is there.
<dholbach> cprov: yoohoo!
<holtmann> I put in the bluez-gnome trunk/HEAD for translation and import directly from CVS. However it seems that needs to be approved first. Can someone please do that. Thanks.
<kiko> holtmann, I did it today, but the import failed.
<kiko> holtmann, I asked mwhudson to help me figure out what the problem is, because it's pretty weird.
<holtmann> kiko: Anything I can do?
<holtmann> Besides that Sourceforge.net CVS was down yesterday for a few hours.
<kiko> holtmann, well, there might be -- I'll be able to tell you tomorrow.
<kiko> he's in NZ so the timezone doesn't work out so well
<holtmann> Okay ping me and I do it.
<ubotu> New bug: #191594 in soyuz "Add kubuntu-kde4 task" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191594
<jonalv> Can launchpad couple to sourceforges bug tracking system in some way?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> we support sourceforge perfectly!
<kiko> just add watches
<jonalv> I like the word "perfectly" :)
<jonalv> and now my question would be: what's the base url for a sourceforge projects bug tracking?
<kiko> jonalv, just use a sourceforge URL 
<kiko> jonalv, SF is a unique tracker -- so it's a bit special.
<kiko> jonalv, is there a form asking you for a base url?
<kiko> jonalv, ah! you don't need to register the tracker
<kiko> jonalv, just use SF urls -- it works.
<jonalv> hm I don't think I understand. I seem to have some other projects bugs now :)
<kiko> jonalv, what are you trying to do?
<jonalv> Well in change details I changed bugs are tracked from "somewhere else" to In a registered bug tracker Sourceforge.net tracker
<jonalv> Then I went over to bugs thinking that I could point it over to some sourceforge adress somehow
<jonalv> ah well not exactly I think it was something about bug tracker....
<jonalv> The short answer is probably: "then I got lost..."
<kiko> aha
<kiko> jonalv, can you show me an example bug? I'll teach you something.
<jonalv> <http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1885535&group_id=150681&atid=778609>
<ubotu> Sourceforge bug 1885535 "Jmol broken in 1.2.0" [Pri: 5,Open]  - Assigned to Nobody/Anonymous
<ChrisM> Hello, is there the Launchpad where I can get help with Ubuntu problems?  I was directed to here by a person in #ubuntu.
<ChrisM> is this*
<kiko> jonalv, I mean the launchpad bug.
<kiko> ChrisM, what problems are you having?
<jonalv> kiko, what launchpad bug? :)
<kiko> jonalv, you said "in change details".. what project was this?
<jonalv> kiko, we seems to have some sort of communication problem here :)
<kiko> yeah, a big one!
<kiko> heh
<ChrisM> I updated the Linux Kernel Headers, and no matter what I try, I can't seem to get past this error in the menu.lst
<jonalv> the launchpad project is bioclipse
<kiko> ChrisM, okay. they probably were suggesting you asked the question at answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<kiko> jonalv, thanks.
<ChrisM> Oh, on a forum?
<kiko> ChrisM, sort of.
<ChrisM> OH OK.
<kiko> jonalv, okay. were you looking to import your bugs into launchpad? I guess I'm not sure what you want to do.
<jonalv> Well remember what I asked first? If laucnhpad could couple over and use the sourceforge bug tracker
<jonalv> somehow
<kiko> jonalv, well, can you clarify the somehow? that's the root of my confusion right now. :-)
<jonalv> Ah well, I guess hm...
<jonalv> Well pu it like this
<jonalv> We want to use launchpad but we want to keep having the bugs at sourceforge for a while longer. 
<jonalv> Is there a best way for doing this?
<jonalv> Can launchpad use the bugs over at sourceforge in some way?
<jonalv> I was beginning to suspect this was the case since I could clearly tell it that the bugs in fact are over at sourceforge...
<jonalv> ah ping kiko?
<kiko> jonalv, okay.
<kiko> jonalv, right now we can't import your bugs read-only into launchpad. we'd like to do that, but there is a bit of engineering that needs to happen.
<tomek> good day, I need to develop a closed source project. Can I host it on launchpad?
<kiko> tomek, talk to statik! :)
<tomek> kiko: thanks :)
<kiko> jonalv, I was checking to see if your software is in Ubuntu, but I see it's not
<jonalv> kiko, okey so the answer is: "not yet"? :)
<jonalv> ah yes the answer to that is not yet :)
<kiko> jonalv, well, what can be done is bugs in Launchpad can be linked to bugs in SourceForge
<kiko> jonalv, however, in your case, that isn't really what you want I don't think
<jonalv> okey, that is at least very helpful I guess
<kiko> jonalv, we use this functionality so that a project can keep track of bugs that are actually caused by other software
<jonalv> ah
<kiko> jonalv, for instance, in Ubuntu, we use these links (called bug watches) to say "this bug is in Ubuntu, but it's actually caused by a problem in firefox" or whatever upstream it is.
<kiko> jonalv, let me find a bug to exemplify this to you
<tomek> statik: hello? :)
<jonalv> yup I understand :)
<jonalv> kiko, I understand :)
<kiko> tomek, hmm, let me see if he's on the phone
<kiko> ah, he dropped off
<kiko> tomek, can you write to elliot@canonical.com?
<tomek> oh, okey. but I mean only an academic project for a competition
<tomek> it is not something big or... you know :)
<kiko> tomek, yeah, I understand -- Launchpad's free for free software, and for non-free you need to check with him
<tomek> something that may get opened next year
<tomek> ok thanks :)
<statik> tomek: hey there
<statik> was getting some food
<tomek> hey!
<tomek> I was thinking about using Launchpad for our academic project
<tomek> it has to be in the beginning closed source, because we would lose the competition if others took all our work
<tomek> the topic is very hot, so our innovations must be kept secret
<tomek> is it possible to get such an account?
<Rinchen> tomek, interesting!
<Rinchen> tomek, the best thing you can do is to send an email with your details to feedback@launchpad.net
<tomek> statik is probably eating the food now
<tomek> Rinchen: send a request or share the idea of hosting a closed source projects?
<statik> tomek: go ahead and mail me as kiko previously suggested and we'll see what we can do.
<Rinchen> tomek, what statik just said :-)
<statik> it sounds like a very exciting project
<tomek> yes
<kiko> ah, I was going to show jonalk https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/16465
<kiko> oh well
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 16465 in firefox "Firefox eats up all the CPU with certain pages" [Medium,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<tomek> competition by MS
<tomek> so does launchpad help in translating Visual Studio projects?
<statik> tomek: I don't think it has anything to do with visual studio
<statik> but with the resource file format
<statik> windows uses integers as string identifiers
<tomek> oh..
<statik> while po files use the english string as an identifier
<tomek> so there is no bigger problem
<statik> no
<statik> it's a question of teaching launchpad to understand the file format
<statik> I've been thinking we needed to support this
<statik> but you are the first person I've seen request it
<statik> do you have your resource files built already, or are you just getting started?
<tomek> we are just getting started
<tomek> and I've found your blueprint manager
<tomek> that's thing I dreamed of 
<statik> it can be a bit tricky to allow changing languages on the fly using the windows translation formats
<statik> but you don't have to use the built in windows resource file format on your code
<statik> in fact, if you intend the software to be portable to other systems, I recommend against using the windows format
<statik> and instead using something like ICU (IBM Components for Unicode or something like that) for managing your strings
<statik> this works just fine on windows and all the other platforms as well, so porting is a whole lot easier
<tomek> it is a MS competition, so we have to use VS...
<statik> sure, you can use visual studio
<statik> that is just a compiler and an IDE
<statik> anyway, I'm sure you will make a good choice there
<tomek> thanks :)
<statik> just wanted to point out a hard-earned lesson about portability in translation formats :)
<tomek> we are now choosing technologies to achieve our goals, and the time to decide on file formats is coming :)
<tomek> thanks a lot, I will consult the rest of the team and talk to you if they get excited with launchpad too@
<tomek> bye!
<ubotu> New bug: #191623 in malone "Launchpad should import statuses from Savannah bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191623
<ubotu> New bug: #191624 in malone "Launchpad should import importances from Savannah bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191624
<ubotu> New bug: #191639 in malone "Bug status transitions should be recorded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191639
<pochu> Can I subscribe to 3 bugs in a row?
<pochu> ubotu: subscribe 1234 !
<pochu> ^ that would be cool
<ubotu> New bug: #191648 in malone "Launchpad bugs should have an aging report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191648
<ubotu> New bug: #191666 in soyuz "PPA: Delay before packages appear in build queue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191666
<Sam__> Hi Launchpad team, I was interested in trying out the Launchpad translation facility for my project, but my translation file has been in the import queue for 7 days now.  Can you help?
<seb128_> hi
<seb128_> is there a way to know what ubuntu task has a watch on a determined upstream url?
<Fujitsu> seb128_: A URL like https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/mozilla-bugs/375591 will take you to the Launchpad bug that references #375591 in Mozilla Bugzilla.
<seb128_> Fujitsu: thanks
<tomek> have a good valentines :)
<Seq> Hello. If a team creates a PPA, can any team member upload to that PPA, or is there a way to limit it to a certain few?
<lifeless> Seq: the team defines write access, anyone can read
<lifeless> Seq: so no, you can't have team A's ppa only written to by team B.
<Seq> lifeless: well it's just one team. I just created one and have had two users request membership. I want them to be involved, but don't want them to be able to upload to the PPA until there is a certain level of trust.
<lifeless> Seq: sounds like you equate 'involved' with 'team membership'
<lifeless> Seq: what ubuntu does is have various teams for graduated trust
<Seq> lifeless: ahh, I see. so you'd have Blah-members and Blah-community
<lifeless> yes, *if* you need to grant some permissions (like bug triage) to some people, and others (like ppa's) to other people
<Seq> lifeless: i'm not neccessarily equating involved with membership, but I don't want them to mistake "rejected membership" for "rejected participation"
<lifeless> fair enough
<Seq> lifeless: i'll keep that in mind in the future. I'll probably just talk to them beforehand and explain the issue. I'm sure they'll understand
<Seq> Thanks!
<jml> Hey guys.
<jml> Looks like my linode server is down :(
<soren> People still use linode servers?
<soren> Are those still uml based?
<jml> soren: no idea
<soren> *shrug*
<jml> soren: what do the cool kids use?
<jml> instead of linode, that is.
<soren> I've got an actual server hosted somewhere. It's not the pricey anymore at all.
<soren> Of course linodes are probably way cheaper now than when I look at them last (3-4 years ago).
<jml> :)
<soren> For €59 I get a Dual core 2.8GHz box, unlimited traffic, 100 Mbit/s, 4 GB RAM, 800 GB disk. I could fit a lot of linodes on one of those :)
<ubotu> New bug: #191701 in launchpad "build stuck in pending state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191701
<spiv> soren: you can get a linode for 20 USD.  For that price it's only 360 MB RAM and 10 GB storage, but that's plenty for what I need.
<spiv> soren: (and they are still UML based I think, although they are beta testing Xen)
<soren> spiv: Yes, I just found that out, too.
<ubotu> New bug: #191703 in launchpad "ppa overview page doesn't make failed archive visible" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191703
<steveire> Hi I'm still confused about version numbering in my ppa. I've named the package 1.1.10-1ubuntu1~ppa1. That should be upgraded if a new version of libxine appears in -backports. Is that what will happen with the current version name
#launchpad 2008-02-14
<jamesh> steveire: it will if the version in backports has a name newer than it
<jamesh> e.g. 1.1.10-1ubuntu1 or newer
<steveire> jamesh: Is that consistent with backports naming schemes?
<jamesh> steveire: I don't know
<jamesh> you'd have to check Ubuntu's policies
<steveire> It seems to be. Current latest in gutsy is 1.1.8-2ubuntu2~gutsy1
<jamesh> I think they usually make sure they have a version number less than the package they've backported
<ubotu> New bug: #191732 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch summaries are incongruous on project Code page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191732
<spiv> Huh, weird.  I'm reporting a bug, and just got "A summary is required" even though I entered a summary.  And now I can't reproduce it.  Very odd.
<jamesh> spiv: maybe you should provide a summary
<spiv> jamesh: I tried that :)
<spiv> In the end, it turns out the bug was already reported anyway.
<pwnguin> im not sure i like this personalization that some LP mailing lists apparently use
<jamesh> pwnguin: Barry's post?  It wasn't a mailing list post (although it was about mailing lists)
 * Fujitsu presumes it's using some secret method of emailing all members of a team, which the rest of the world would love but can't have.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: mail merge
<jamesh> Fujitsu: it's a feature of Microsoft Word
<jamesh> if you are using Outlook, it works really well
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> its rather annoying, as i presume its intended specifically for me
<pwnguin> and requires some direct action hidden somewhere inside that wall of text =(
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Using some public datasource like +rdf? I presumed there might be some magic that was used to email even those who hid their email addresses, which would be very useful.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: it probably did use private data, yes.
<Fujitsu> So yes, it does use some secret method :(
<jamesh> but now we've got mailing lists we could use a less secret method ...
<Fujitsu> Doesn't one have to opt into mailing lists?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> it would make sense to have a beta testers announce list though
<Fujitsu> One of the more recent needs I've seen for this feature was actually to tell people to join a mailing list. It was eventually done by abusing Malone.
<Fujitsu> It would, definitely.
<carlos_> morning
<Syntux> How would someone define Launchpad in few words?
<jamesh> Syntux: a website to help manage free software projects
<Syntux> danke 
<Ng> the great source code supermarket!
<pygi> hey folks
<pygi> how exactly would branch removal work? :)
 * pygi did read FAQ, yes, and there's no Delete branch magic as suggested there
<Fujitsu> pygi: It works, except if it has subscribers or is linked to anything else like a bug or blueprint.
<pygi> Fujitsu, it doesn't have them: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mario-danic/+junk/mainline/
<Fujitsu> pygi: I can't see why you can't delete that.
<Fujitsu> It meets all the requirements that I know of.
<pygi> Fujitsu, perhaps because it's set as a branch for libisofs regardless of the thing that I removed it from a project?
<pygi> it's weird, but oh well
<holtmann> Any update on the pending approval for bluez-gnome translation template.
<Fujitsu> pygi: I have delete buttons for things on various projects.
<Fujitsu> I believe there is meant to be a fix for this (the lack of indication as to what's stopping you from deleting it) soon.
<pygi> then it's just weird
<jamesh> pygi: you can't delete a branch if it has any bug<->branch or blueprint<->branch links or is the main branch of any project release series
<jamesh> pygi: if you remove the links, etc, you can delete the branch
<Fujitsu> Ah, that's it.
<Fujitsu> It's the trunk for libisofs.
<Fujitsu> But that's not shown on the branch page.
<pygi> Fujitsu, yes, I told you that above  =)
<pygi> but when I remove it from the project, ie. make it not be a branch of libisofs, the libisofs project still tracks it 
<Fujitsu> I thought you just meant it was assigned to that project, not the trunk.
<Fujitsu> Try now.
<Fujitsu> Oh, bah.
<Fujitsu> Why does LP give me permission to see +source when I'm not allowed to do anything on it?
 * pygi will try to go around the need to delete it with bzr upgrade magic
<Fujitsu> pygi: You need an admin or the owner of the project to remove the reference on https://launchpad.net/libisofs/trunk/+source.
<pygi> ah, right, I forgot I wasnt the admin
<pygi> will solve that soon :)
<pygi> thanks for help Fujitsu 
<ubotu> New bug: #191797 in launchpad-bazaar "+source shouldn't trick me into thinking I can change things" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191797
<theseinfeld> question: I have build the PPA in the team pages (http://launchpad.net/~libdc1394-dev) but the http://launchpad.net/libdc1394 project page doesn't have PPA and the link to the source package: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libdc1394-22 says that blah blah There is no current release of this source package in The Hardy Heron....
<theseinfeld> how do you get that PPA build in the project page?
<theseinfeld> how do you link it there?
<pygi> Fujitsu, I managed to do it, thank you jamesh as well :)
<theseinfeld> anyone here able to answer those questions?
<theseinfeld> cprov "elp!"
<cprov> theseinfeld: you can't link projects & PPA in LP yet, I suggest you to add a link in the project description for now.
<theseinfeld> cprov alrighty then
<theseinfeld> cprov thank you again!
<cprov> theseinfeld: np
<theseinfeld> how do you change the source package name?
<theseinfeld> for example: https://edge.launchpad.net/libdc1394/+distributions it shows 7.10 as libdc1394v2 as it should be libdc1394-22
<theseinfeld> is this a bug?
<theseinfeld> :D
<Fujitsu> theseinfeld: It's not a bug. Links between packages and projects are maintained manually by various people.
<theseinfeld> thank you Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Hm, there's no way to delete that link, unfortunately.
<Fujitsu> It's not published in Gutsy, so there's no delete button
<theseinfeld> yes
<theseinfeld> so, Fujitsu, that will be there forever?
<theseinfeld> :D
<Fujitsu> Or until I get around to filing a bug and someone fixes it.
<theseinfeld> That would be nice
<theseinfeld> Thank you Fujitsu
<kiko> hey Fujitsu, good to see you
<rexbron> Hello everyone. You may have seen me in here asking this question before, but I have now deterimined that the either 1) the PPAquickstart guide is wrong or 2) the distro override feature has not been implimented (even for beta testers) yet.
<rexbron> The passage from the PPA guide is as follows: You can use PPA to build sources from other distributions that use .deb packages.
<rexbron> Upload to ~<lp_name>/ubuntu/<suite> and the suite you specify will override the suite named in the upload changelog. You can upload a source from any Debian-compatible distribution straight to your PPA with no changes required. 
<rexbron> I have done a diff only upload to two targets via dput, the only difference between the two being one has ~rexbron/ubuntu/gutsy as the incomming and the gutsy package still get rejected due to the MD5 sums matching an existing package
<rexbron> Perhaps I should file a bug report?
<gmb> rexbron: Give me a second, let me see if I can find someone to answer your question.
<rexbron> :)
<cprov> rexbron: you have upload a diff for a orig that doesn't match the one published in ubuntu archive.
<cprov> rexbron: download the ubuntu orig and re-generate the diff, it will all work.
<rexbron> cprov, this is for packages that are not in the ubuntu archives
<cprov> rexbron: I don't see how exactly this error is related with the changesfile-override feature.
<rexbron> cprov, let me see if I can explain it better
<cprov> rexbron: in this case the diff/dsc doesn't match the orig that you have uploaded to your PPA
<rexbron> cprov, but they do
<rexbron> my gutsy upload is being rejected due to the distro serise being listed as hardy
<rexbron> cprov, Here is the exact error message for the gutsy upload:
<rexbron> Rejected:
<rexbron> The source openlibraries - 0.4.0.svn20080111-0ubuntu1~ppa3 is already accepted in
<rexbron> ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution.
<rexbron> You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<cprov> rexbron: so, it's not a checksum error, as you've said.
<rexbron> it was uploaded via dput with an incomming listed as ~rexbron/ubuntu/gutsy
<cprov> rexbron: that's simple, you can't have the same version uploaded twice to the same archive.
<rexbron> the checksums match, but the distro serise has not been changed
<cprov> rexbron: it says "version X is already accepted in hardy", thus you can't not upload it again to gutsy.
<rexbron> cprov, could you look at https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart specifically the "using sources from other distrobutions" section and tell me if that works?
<rexbron> cprov, if it is a case that one must upload gutsy before hardy (makes sense from the distro pov but not so much from a ppa one) then the documentation makes no reference to that fact
<cprov> rexbron: ubuntu, debian, xandros, etc are distributions ... dapper, gutsy, hardy are distroseries. You 
<cprov> 've got tricked by the changesfile field name 
<rexbron> cprov, fine, then it is a misunderstand on my part, but I still think that it would be a logical extention of that feature. woud it not?
<cprov> rexbron: the natural logic-extension is to allow users to copy-packages within their PPAs 
<cprov> rexbron: that's what we do in ubuntu primary archive
<cprov> rexbron: do a single upload and copy source and/or binaries to other distroseries 
<rexbron> Sure, that is what I am after
<mrevell> Hey, anyone wanna help push a Launchpad story on Digg? Take a look at http://digg.com/linux_unix/Launchpad_s_source_code_supermarket/
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+package/devscripts  how do I report a bug against that?
<kiko> CarlFK, launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<kiko> then choose devscripts in the package chooser
<kiko> then go!
<CarlFK> gah.  should I report a lp bug?
<kiko> why?
<CarlFK> why isn't there a link from the package page to the report a bug on this package?
<kiko> CarlFK, if it's about that page not having a bugs facet, it's already reported
<kiko> that page is a disaster
<CarlFK> that would be why :)
<ubotu> New bug: #191852 in launchpad "Don't redirect http://lists.launchpad.net to the help wiki" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191852
<TomaszD> can someone look into adding a translation template for paprefs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/paprefs/+bug/191854 ? :]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191854 in paprefs "Translation template unavailable for paprefs" [Undecided,New] 
<TomaszD> carlos, my man, hi. Long time no see. Will you look into this please? :]
<carlos> TomaszD: hi
<Spads> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Manual-JIRA-.aspx
<TomaszD> carlos, hello
<theseinfeld> how do you register a release for a package that you are responsible, but your are not a member of the motu team etc.?
<theseinfeld> see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libdc1394-22/+builds for reference...
<carlos> TomaszD: Hi, I cannot do anything about paprefs
<carlos> TomaszD: it's a package from universe, so the only way to get your translation added to the package is that an ubuntu developer adds it directly to the package
<TomaszD> carlos, how can I get a dev to include it?
<carlos> TomaszD: basically what you did should be enough
<TomaszD> ok
<carlos> If you don't see any action, you could try at #ubuntu-devel to see whether any developer is able to handle that bug for you...
<TomaszD> ok, I'll pester them
 * theseinfeld is alone
<cprov> theseinfeld: what's bothering you ?
<theseinfeld> cprov hehe... the slowness of the revu process? and incapacity to fix some launchpad issues :)
<cprov> theseinfeld: the fact we present https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libdc1394-22 can be considered a bug itself. I'm working a solution for this.
<theseinfeld> like the thing with the source
<theseinfeld> cpro the libdc1394-22 is one thing, but worse is the libdc1394v2 showing there :(
<cprov> theseinfeld: I can't comment about revu ... but I can help you with LP
<theseinfeld> s/cpro/cprov/
<theseinfeld> yeah... the beauty of revu :)
 * theseinfeld loves when getting attention from cprov
<cprov> theseinfeld: currently all known source-names are traversable, including PPA ones. We simply present the warning about the lack of publications in the specific context, which is causing confusion.
<theseinfeld> cprov btw, in PPA if I delete some source packages, they are still in the repository
<theseinfeld> cprov i guess I should submit a bug report to get them clean from the PPA?
<cprov> theseinfeld: my guess is that https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdc1394-22 is also coming from a PPA
<theseinfeld> nope, cprov, I added it myself...don't ask how though, cause I don't remember. The v2 is coming from PPA
<theseinfeld> cprov can you clear the PPA for me? or should I fill a bug report?
<cprov> theseinfeld: no, deletions will be executed 24 hours after the references to the files in question reach 0
<theseinfeld> there are many packages that are there and they could be deleted as they are absolete
<theseinfeld> cprov hmm
<theseinfeld> cprov who is referencing those files?
 * theseinfeld is wondering...
<cprov> theseinfeld: did you re-use the orig in the subsequent uploads ?
<theseinfeld> I uploaded new orig with the 2.0.2 from SVN
<theseinfeld> theoretically, cprov, the old one should be clean to be removed...
<theseinfeld> if you go here though: https://edge.launchpad.net/~libdc1394-dev/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded
<theseinfeld> cprov you see a long list of packages dating from 2.0.0
<theseinfeld> they show deleted, but they were still in the ppa.launchpad last time when I checked
<theseinfeld> cprov: yep, check this out: http://ppa.launchpad.net/libdc1394-dev/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdc1394v2/
<theseinfeld> cprov if you can explain why this is there, you will solve a big mystery for me 
<kiko-fud> **** launchpad meeting in #launchpad-meeting in t-1h
<cprov> theseinfeld: uhm... the binaries generated by you source are not constant
<theseinfeld> constant?
<theseinfeld> cprov are you saying that there is a disturbance in the force?
 * theseinfeld grins.
<cprov> theseinfeld: see libdc1394v2 - 2.0.0-1ubuntu7, for instance
<theseinfeld> cprov that should be deleted
<theseinfeld> if I click on https://edge.launchpad.net/~libdc1394-dev/+archive/+delete-packages I only see  the -22-2.0.2
<theseinfeld> cprov, if you can delete all the ppa, I would appreciate
<theseinfeld> do you want me to submit a bug on ppa or QA?
<theseinfeld> so you do it in the right way?
<kiko-fud> theseinfeld, you can delete packages yourself, you know?
<theseinfeld> kiko-fud i know. there is something wrong going because they show deleted but they are still there
<cprov> theseinfeld: the very old binaries were not even superseded.
<kiko-fud> ah I see
<theseinfeld> cprov they were my newbie mistakes
<cprov> theseinfeld: the way we do deletions (source-driven) we miss/ignore them.
<theseinfeld> cprov how can we fix this?
<theseinfeld> complete removal and I reupload the latest one?
 * cprov is thinking ...
<kiko-fud> cprov, can the script be used to delete then?
 * theseinfeld is waiting for the big decission from cprov.
<cprov> theseinfeld: no, let's learn with this first ... 
<cprov> kiko-fud: yes, we can manually delete the forgotten binaries using the cmd-line 
<cprov> kiko-fud: but it's sub-optimal ...
<ubotu> New bug: #191887 in rosetta "Translation import queue filter displays inactive projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191887
<cprov> theseinfeld: it's not hard to spot the problem, https://edge.launchpad.net/~libdc1394-dev/+archive?field.name_filter=libdc1394v2&field.status_filter=superseded
<cprov> theseinfeld: if you inspect the details, the "files" will should up when they shouldn't
<theseinfeld> cprov it is true that it says that they have been removed...but why are they still there...
<theseinfeld> cprov I am a bit tired... I will look tomorrow and let you know...
<theseinfeld> cprov let me see if I got it wright: are you saying that because they are superseeded by another version they cannot be removed?
<cprov> theseinfeld: everything marked as *removed* was in fact removed, I'm talking about the records that are not marked as removed ...
<theseinfeld> how can I mark them if they don't show in the ppa?
<cprov> libdc1394v2 - 2.0.0-1ubuntu5 till libdc1394v2 - 2.0.0-1ubuntu7
<cprov> *exactly*, I'm filling a bug about it.
<theseinfeld> cprov thanks. Going for dinner :)
<cprov> theseinfeld, kiko-fud: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/191892
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191892 in soyuz "Unsuperseded binaries can't be deleted from PPAs" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #191891 in launchpad "OOPS accessing +expiringmembership for a person." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191891
<ubotu> New bug: #191892 in soyuz "Unsuperseded binaries can't be deleted from PPAs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191892
<kiko-fud> **** launchpad meeting in #launchpad-meeting in t-4 minutes
<mrevell> hey dneary, thanks for your mail.
<dneary> Hi mrevell
<dneary> No problem
<dneary> Both positive and negative, I guess
<dneary> When the best thing someone can say about the project is "your tech support team is very nice", you should probably be worried ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #191899 in launchpad "OOPS renaming a team with a mailing list activated " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191899
<ubotu> New bug: #191900 in malone "Bug tracker admin: don't auto-add the previous base url as an alias without telling the user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191900
<ubotu> New bug: #191916 in launchpad-bazaar "some LaunchpadTransport methods access backing_transport unconditionally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191916
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<thumper> hey mpt
<ubotu> New bug: #191945 in launchpad "I got an error changing the mailing list contact address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191945
<ffm> can I have a release deleted?
<ffm> can someone delete https://edge.launchpad.net/gasp-code/unstable-0.2.x/0.2.0 ?
<mrmonday> how do I mark a milestone as finished? there doesn't seem to be an option on the /+milestone/beta-1/+edit page
<Fujitsu> mrmonday: Does the `Change details' action not take you to a page with an Active flag?
<mrmonday> Fujitsu, no
<AlexC_> hey all,
<mwhudson> mrmonday: are you a beta tester?
<mwhudson> if not, try on the edge site
<AlexC_> when registering a new project, at the very bottom it says 'Part Of' and 'Super-project. In Launchpad, we can setup a special "project group" that is an overarching initiative that includes several related projects.' - I'm wondering, how do I actually create this super-project thingy?
<mwhudson> (i think a bug in this area got fixed recently)
<Fujitsu> AlexC_: You have to ask an admin.
<ffm> how do I delete a release? I made it by mistake.
<AlexC_> Fujitsu, ahh ok, where do I ask - on the mailing lists?
<AlexC_> Fujitsu, or through the 'Answers' part of LP?
<ffm> AlexC_: the lattter
<ffm> *latter
<mrmonday> mwhudson, thanks, it appears on the beta site :)
<Fujitsu> AlexC_: Answers.
<AlexC_> ffm, Fujitsu awesome, thanks very much
<Fujitsu> ffm: The same.
<mwhudson> mrmonday: good :)
<Fujitsu> ffm: Ask for it to be done on Answers.
<ffm> Fujitsu: kk.
<ubotu> New bug: #191966 in launchpad "Over-long project display name/title isn't prohibited" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191966
<seb128> hi
<seb128> can anybody there browse https://launchpad.net/bugs/191065?
<mwhudson> seb128: looks like a private bug
<seb128> mwhudson: that I noticed ;-) I thought it was breaking the crash retracer ubuntu is using and wanted to untag it but I couldn't open it
<seb128> mwhudson: but looks like the issue is not specific to this bug so that's alright
<poolie> who manages Translations?
<lifeless> carlos
<carlos> poolie: danilo, jtv and I
<carlos> poolie: btw, hi :-)
<poolie> hi!
<ubotu> New bug: #191988 in soyuz "corresponding binary package to source package missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191988
#launchpad 2008-02-15
<jkakar> Will PPA continue to support edgy builds when edgy is end-of-lifed?
<jml> *blink*
<jml> that's a good question
<jkakar> Yeah.
<elmo> no, it won't
<elmo> well, I shouldn't be so definitive, but I seriously doubt and hope it won't
<elmo> edgy won't be on archive.u.c, so PPAs would need patched to point elsewhere etc.
<jml> right. supporting things is hard. supporting less things is easier.
<Nafallo> :-)
<holtmann> Can I ask again for import approval of the bluez-gnome translation template.
<ubotu> New bug: #192011 in malone "Convert UNKNOWN improtance to UNDECIDED for bugs on projects that use malone officially" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192011
<ubotu> New bug: #192015 in malone "Bug importance should change from UNKNOWN to UNDECIDED when a project switches to using Launchpad for bug tracking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192015
<robvdl> Hi, would this be right channel, if I wanted to ask for help on building a deb file?
<ubotu> New bug: #192048 in launchpad "Should publish URL field in announcements ATOM feeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192048
<jamesh_> robvdl: depends on whether it is a generic question or one specific to PPA
<robvdl> jamesh_: I've just solved it, thanks. I had problems with building a python program, it kept saying arch amd64 instead of all, was an error in the control file I overlooked.
<robvdl> When you upload to your ppa, how long should it take before you can see  it on the web. I appear to have uploaded a package fine, but it hasn't shown on launchpad
<poolie> robvdl, go to the "builds" list in your ppa, and choose "all states"
<poolie> jamesh, i'm trying to script access to launchpad using curl
<poolie> someone told me it would accept digest auth (rather than cookie auth) but this isn't working
<poolie> is it just me?
<jamesh> poolie: there is no digest auth support
<jamesh> basic auth will probably work though
<poolie> or basic auth?
<jamesh> (which is relatively safe going over https)
<poolie> it still seems to be sending me to +login...
<robvdl> poolie: it's not showing in all states either, I must be doing something wrong when uploading
<poolie> did you get an "accepted" mail?
<robvdl> rejected, Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<poolie> robvdl, you need to give an ubuntu distroseries
<poolie> like 'hardy'
<poolie> in the changelog
<robvdl> ok, I will have a look
<poolie> jamesh, i'm still getting Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication.%
<poolie> i can see a basic auth header is being sent 
<jamesh> hmm.  maybe the auth headers are only being passed through for xmlrpc.launchpad.net
<poolie> oh, it looks like the web site only accepts email addresses for logon, not user names now?
<poolie> i don't think it used to be like that
<poolie> ok, that was my problem
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #192076 in soyuz "component of new binary packages should default to source component" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192076
<paranoid_ndroid> hello, I'm translating one project, and the translations are disappearing from my profile
<paranoid_ndroid> even though they remain translated in the project
<paranoid_ndroid> https://translations.launchpad.net/~zeraeiro/
<Fujitsu> paranoid_ndroid: Where are they disappearing from?
<paranoid_ndroid> from the URL I pasted
<Fujitsu> You've only translated one project, so why would multiple be listed?
<paranoid_ndroid> multiple translations
<paranoid_ndroid> inside one projecto
<paranoid_ndroid> -p
<paranoid_ndroid> *-o
<paranoid_ndroid> I've translated several strings
<paranoid_ndroid> shouldn't it display all of them?
<Fujitsu> paranoid_ndroid: That would result in many thousands of entries for a lot of people.
<Fujitsu> Note that the page is entitled `Applications and packages translated'
<paranoid_ndroid> I see. Is there any place I can find my stats? nº of terms translated etc?
<Fujitsu> Not that I can see, but the karma stats may give you an idea of recent activity.
<paranoid_ndroid> karma summary?
<paranoid_ndroid> ok, thanks
<paranoid_ndroid> I have another problem. The project owner wants to name me manager for one of the languages. He told he can't find where to designate someone
<Fujitsu> My knowledge on the translations application is very limited, unfortunately.
<paranoid_ndroid> ""'Structured', only designated translators are able to edit or confirm translations for those languages", but they don't say how to designate someone.."
<paranoid_ndroid> this is what he said
<Fujitsu> I suspect you need to create a translation group.
<paranoid_ndroid> Fujitsu thank you very  much, maybe someone will helop :-)
<paranoid_ndroid> there is one already, created by the owner
<paranoid_ndroid> https://launchpad.net/~stellarium-translation
<paranoid_ndroid> of course I've already searched the answers but couldn't find any relevant info.
<Fujitsu> paranoid_ndroid: OK, I think I see now. You need to create a translation group (a special kind, only admins can do it, I believe), then assign a normal group per language.
<paranoid_ndroid> but there is already a translation group for this project. what kind of special group is it? is it different?
<Fujitsu> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups
<paranoid_ndroid> I've created a test project. It lets you choose a group, but only the main groups i.e. ubuntu translators, debian translator group etc
<Fujitsu> Only the existing groups, correct.
<paranoid_ndroid> hmm. but it doesn't let me select e.g. the stellarium group
<Fujitsu> Right, that's not a translation group.
<Fujitsu> The page to create translation groups is not linked, and the page is forbidden. I suspect you'll need an admin to do it.
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: a translation group can only be created by Translations admins, please file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<Fujitsu> Thanks carlos.
<Fujitsu> carlos: Could that be added to the help tab on that page?
<paranoid_ndroid> carlos but isn't it possible to assign only a Team?
<tarmin> hi... all..
<Fujitsu> paranoid_ndroid: One team for all languages sounds slightly strange.
<carlos> Fujitsu: yeah, I guess is a good place to put it...
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: no, because we need to link languages with teams
<paranoid_ndroid> the project needs to have only one editor for one language, i.e. everyone may suggest translations but only one revisor can approve them. this is what we need
<paranoid_ndroid> have a head-translator, a revisor
<paranoid_ndroid> it doesn't need to be a Team, much less a group
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 21 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<paranoid_ndroid> and I guess it doesn't make sense to create a group only for one person
<paranoid_ndroid> ok, I've filed the request at rosetta. thank you kindly for your help
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: what name do you want for your translation group?
<paranoid_ndroid> I don't want to create a group, I only want to be the reviewer for one project (the admin doesn't know how to assign me to that language)
<paranoid_ndroid> it's only me, I don't know if a group creation is the best solution. But if you have to, you can name it: stellarium translator
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: oh, so it's not really your project?
<carlos> hmm
<paranoid_ndroid> no, but the admin for that project wants to do that
<paranoid_ndroid> i.e. assign me to be the reviewer, but he doesn't know how to do it
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: he's using Ubuntu translators
<carlos> group
<carlos> and thus, the only way to be a reviewer for his project
<carlos> is becoming an Ubuntu Spanish reviewer
<carlos> I misunderstood your request....
<paranoid_ndroid> oh I see. Did you mean portuguese?
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I become a reviewer then?
<carlos> if he wants more concrete persons as reviewers, he needs a translation group specific for his project...
<BleSS> How to delete a project in LP?
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: oops, I assumed you were talking about Spanish ;-), yeah, where I said Spanish, read Portuguese.
<paranoid_ndroid> no prob, it was just to be sure :-)
<paranoid_ndroid> there is already a translation team for that project
<paranoid_ndroid> https://launchpad.net/~stellarium-translation
<BleSS> is possible to delete a project in LP?
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: If you follow the link to the team that handles it for Ubuntu (from http://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators) you can see the instructions: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pt
<BleSS> carlos: sabes si se puede borrar un proyecto de launchpad?
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: that team has no effect for the translation permissions
<carlos> BleSS: please, file a request at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad explaining why do you want it removed.
<carlos> and an admin with enough rights will handle it
<paranoid_ndroid> Membership:	42 active members
<paranoid_ndroid> 	137 proposed members
<BleSS> carlos: thanks
<paranoid_ndroid> looks rather grim
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: is not a matter of just request to join it, you should follow the procedure explained at http://www.ubuntu-pt.org/Wiki/Traduzir 
<carlos> BleSS: you are welcome
<paranoid_ndroid> I see it has an approval process. The use of ubuntu translators by the admin of the project I need to get in was probably just a test. He doesn't want to define Ubuntu Translators. It can be anyother group.
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: then, please, ask him to confirm that in the request you filed at answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: so I can go ahead and create it
<paranoid_ndroid> oh ok :-)
<paranoid_ndroid> just one last thought: if the assigns the ubuntu translators group in the structured mode, it means that anyone from the ubuntu translators group pt has the power to edit , review , etc in the said mode?
<paranoid_ndroid> *if the admin for the project assigns
<paranoid_ndroid> and I still can't understand for what's the use of a team: e.g. https://launchpad.net/~stellarium-translation
<carlos> paranoid_ndroid: that's something the owner of the project should answer, he created it...
<paranoid_ndroid> ok, thank you :-)
<carlos> np
<ArmedKing> Hello all, I have a verry old account but i cant remember the email addres used for is and password. Is there a way to fix this? or perhaps delete that account so i can make a new one?
<matsubara> ArmedKing: you can create a new one and merge the old into the new one. What's the account?
<ArmedKing> The account is armedking
<ArmedKing> The new account i created is Laurentius van Gulik
<ArmedKing> sorry the old one is armedking the new one is armedking-live
<matsubara> ArmedKing: do you have access to the email address registered for the armedking account?
<ArmedKing> I think not, I recently changed out all emails because i didnt used the old ones anymore
<ArmedKing> I know itś verry sloppy but it's been a long wile ago
<matsubara> ArmedKing: I've filed a request for it: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/24710
<matsubara> a LP admin will take care of it.
<ArmedKing> matsubara Oke thank you verry mutch
<matsubara> ArmedKing: you're welcome
<ArmedKing> matsubara: how will i know when itś succesfull
<matsubara> ArmedKing: you can subscribe to the request.
<ArmedKing> matsubara: oke thank you for the help. Have a great day
<ubotu> New bug: #192135 in malone "Bug nickname field needs better validation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192135
<kiko> ArmedKing, I can't find your account.
<ubotu> New bug: #192155 in launchpad "Launchpad doesn't notice when the Debian bug is assigned to a different package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192155
<ubotu> New bug: #192173 in launchpad "Defective "answers" reply system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192173
<kiko> ewww defective
<mtaylor> hey all... is it possible to get a project renamed? 
<matsubara> mtaylor: yes, request it in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mtaylor> matsubara: great. 
<mtaylor> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> you're welcome
<mtaylor> matsubara: can teams be renamed as well? 
<matsubara> if they don't have mailing lists attached to them, yes
<mtaylor> sweet
<andrea-bs> hello, could somebody tell me when the MailingLists will be stable released?
<ubotu> New bug: #192200 in rosetta "language search form doesn't escape '%' or '_' characters" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192200
<vemon> hi! how can i completely remove a package from my ppa?
<vemon> i've tried the delete function from the user interface but it only seems to "hide" the package
<vemon> if i try to re-upload the pkg i get "The source whysynth - 20070418-0ubuntu1 is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution."
<vemon> and i don't want to do an increment on the version number since i'd like to have the same version in the ppa that i've uploaded to revu
<kiko> odd
<holtmann> Can someone please approve https://translations.launchpad.net/bluez-gnome/+imports
<ubotu> New bug: #192242 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS linking an existing branch to a series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192242
<NorthernLights> Hello all
<NorthernLights> Sorry to bother you, but i spent the last 30 minutes trying to delete a serie i added to one my projects on launchpad by mistake. Would someone help ?
<NorthernLights> Is it possible to delete a serie on launchpad ?
<NorthernLights> going to ask on answers, never mind.
<NorthernLights> see you
<jcastro> what's the method for closing a bug in lp with a bzr commit?
<Fujitsu> jcastro: There is none.
<kiko-afk> you can say --fixes, though :)
<jml> which will link the bug to the branch.
<jcastro> k, that will do, thanks!
#launchpad 2008-02-16
<ubotu> New bug: #192115 in ubuntu "launchpad: shouldn't be able to add a branch for a package already in bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192115
<robvdl> Hi, I've just uploaded my first package successfully after a few goes.
<robvdl> However, it seems to be source only https://launchpad.net/~robvdl/+archive
<robvdl> How do I get it to show the DEB? everytime I do try to upload the DEB, I get errors that it is binary only, or mixed, and it rejects it
<robvdl> If I build with dpkg-buildpackage -S it uploads it no problem, but it's source only
<robvdl> any ideas?
<robvdl> ah, it's come up now, but...
<robvdl> make: dh_pysupport: Command not found
<robvdl> failed to build :(
<robvdl> it builds here at home on Gutsy
<Hobbsee> boo
<Hobbsee> robvdl: sounds like your package is missing a build-dep on python-support - did you build in  a chroot?
<robvdl> I don't know
<robvdl> I will add python-support to the control file and try again
<robvdl> it now says Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), python-support
<Hobbsee> that should be more promising.
<Hobbsee> dear launchpaders, please don't assume that people are on VAC for only a week.  thanks.
<Hobbsee> oy, Fujitsu 
<Hobbsee> see query :)
<Hobbsee> cprov: how'd the session go?
<robvdl> yay, package built successfully, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #192349 in soyuz "Should display unapproved queue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192349
<pochu_> Does a team owner need to be a member of the team to be able to administer it?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> if I want to get all the files from a bzr branch but without the bzr stuff, is there something better than   bzr checkout --lightweight ...; rm -r .bzr  ?
<Nafallo> bzr export
<RainCT> Nafallo: great! thanks
<Seq> Hi, what causes a "Failed to upload"?
<geser> Seq: different reasons, if you are the uploader you should got a mail with the reason
<Seq> It was verifying binaries, then had an "Unhandled exception processing upload"
<geser> Seq: can you pastebin the reason from the mail?
<geser> or was this the complete error message?
<Seq> geser:  http://pastebin.com/m17b4dd79
<Seq> geser: I put the whole email in there incase I missed something
<geser> Seq: I haven't seen this error yet so I can't help you.
<geser> cprov: ^^^ any idea what went wrong?
<cprov> geser: let check
<cprov> geser: weird, linux-libc-dev_2.6.24-8.13~mactel1_amd64.deb: debExtractControl() 
<Seq> cprov: any ideas? I just rebuilt the package, and it failed again
<cprov> Seq: no, I don't know exactly what is wrong,  processing the binary manually results in the same error, although raising a python and using apt_inst manually seems to work
<Seq> failed to transfer again, that is
<cprov> Seq: did you add anything to the rules file ?
<Seq> This package built fine on my personal PPA (this is an upload to the team). The only thing I modified was having it build the 386 flavour in addition to generic on i386
<Seq> cprov: from default, I believe I added AUTOBUILD=1 to debian/rules
<mtaylor> kiko: is there a plan to have a team be able to add their own sprint/meeting? 
<RainCT> Hi again. Is there any other interface to Launchpad than the +rdf pages?
<thumper> RainCT: a launchpad api is in the works
<RainCT> ok, cool
<thumper> RainCT: if you are after something specific right now, ask a question on the launchpad project
<RainCT> thumper: I'll wait for the API :)
<RainCT> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #192511 in launchpad "[PPA] if a superseeding package is deleted the superseeded package is not reshown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192511
<pixelpapst> good morning
<pixelpapst> any launchpad admins online ?
<pixelpapst> i have a question about registering something... (not a FAQ :-)
<Fujitsu> pixelpapst: I'm not an admin, but there might be one around, so ask your question.
<pixelpapst> we have been developing a CDD in-house
<pixelpapst> and want to open it up more to the outside
<pixelpapst> and also move over to Ubuntu (possibly gobuntu) as out base
<geser> has somebody an idea what happend to the "ispanish" package in hardy? It's gone missing. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/amd64/ispanish/+index shows that it got moved from universe to main but now it's gone completely.
<pixelpapst> evaluating that right now
<pixelpapst> a while ago, i asked sabdfl: "if we move to ubuntu, should we register as a distri in LP" ?
<pixelpapst> and he said to give you 
<pixelpapst> and he said to give you guys (LP team) a poke when we need it
<pixelpapst> so, with the release of 8.04 we want to switch over to ubuntu underneath
<pixelpapst> have been evaluating it, and it looks _good_ :-)
<pixelpapst> so i'd like to register the distri with LP now, and build up the process around LP in the coming months
<Nafallo> weekend though
<Nafallo> you usually have better luck during weekdays
<pixelpapst> so my question is, should I register as a project first, and you guys change it over to a distri ?
<geser> ilithuanian is in the same situation as ispanish
<Fujitsu> geser: Oh good, that bug has appeared again.
<LarstiQ> heya pixelpapst 
<pixelpapst> Nafallo: ok
<Fujitsu> It's the same one that killed everything just after Christmas.
<pixelpapst> hi LarstiQ
<geser> Fujitsu: someone forgot to feed LP again?
<Fujitsu> cprov: I believe Soyuz is eating arch: all binaries again.
<LarstiQ> kiko: ayt?
<pixelpapst> just wanted to get the registration finished before the Developer week :-)
<Fujitsu> cprov: See ispanish, ilithuanian, and probably lots of others.
<Fujitsu> geser: Have you found any non-arch-indep binaries that have been eaten?
<geser> not yet
<geser> Fujitsu: perhaps, but I'm not sure it's the same problem
<geser> superm1 is missing packages from the last mythplugins build
<superm1> yeah a fairly sizable chunk too.
<superm1> soyuz must be really hungry
<geser> some got published but only on amd64 and powerpc (according to packages.u.c) but i386 seems to be missing
<Fujitsu> geser: I don't think a.u.c has been updated in a couple of days.
<Fujitsu> Something is borked.
<Fujitsu> Soyuz is eating things, but I don't think mythplugins is one of them.
<Fujitsu> (mythplugins on i386 was published a couple of days after the rest)
<geser> Fujitsu: a.u.c not being updated would explain why my sear upload didn't appear there yet. I remember a.u.c getting the newly build debs quite fast in the past.
#launchpad 2008-02-17
<Nafallo> elmo: around to check the above? :-)
<Fujitsu> geser: Yeah, I can see other recent things missing.
<Fujitsu> And the timestamp on the various files is late on the 15th.
<Nafallo> Packages haven't really updated either.
<Fujitsu> geser: Binaries should appear on a.u.c soon after publisher finishes, which is about 45 past the hour.
<geser> Fujitsu: that's what I remember
<geser> perhaps the FF got also implemented on a.u.c :)
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<pixelpapst> hmm, no LP here to answer my question ? then I'll go and open a ticket, i guess
<pixelpapst> LP admins, even
<LarstiQ> pixelpapst: that's probably wise, although they'll know about it on Monday
<pixelpapst> just hoped i could get around it as i'm too lazy ;)
<superm1> do the other mirrors all sync off a.u.c i'm guessing?  so switching to a different mirror won't do all much of good
<RAOF> Is anyone having PPA troubles today?  I uploaded a new nouveau package, and that's fine, but the PPA is silently eating my libdrm uploads.
<Nafallo> superm1: no
<pixelpapst> Ok, posted as question 24847 ( https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/24847 )
<Nafallo> superm1: but I bet the problem lays deeper in the mirror machinery.
<superm1> Nafallo, :(
<pixelpapst> i guess i'll do a RL waidpid() for now :-)
<profoX`> Hi.. Can I integrate a svn repository in Launchpad?
<Fujitsu> profoX`: You can have a read-only Bazaar import of your Subversion repository if you wish.
<profoX`> Fujitsu: meaning.. users can checkout through the bzr system but developers still need svn?
<Fujitsu> profoX`: Correct. Launchpad doesn't provide facilities for hosting writable Subversion repositories, just Bazaar ones.
<profoX`> I'm actually starting a new project.. what advantage would it give me if I would use Bazaar instead of Subversion? The reason I want to use Subversion is because I'm familiar with it and because ohloh doesn't support Bazaar.
<Fujitsu> Bazaar is very easy to use, is fully supported by Launchpad, allows distributed development models...
<profoX`> hmmm.. if I can find a way to make ohloh use a bazaar branch (there's probably some Bazaar->Svn thing somewhere) I'll try bazaar for this project (because of the good launchpad integration)
<profoX`> hmm, another good question: is it possible to rename the name of a project thats registered on launchpad,
<profoX`> or was the only problem that you couldn't delete them
<Fujitsu> I believe a Launchpad administrator should be able to rename a project.
<profoX`> because my project has a temp name
<Fujitsu> If you want it renamed, ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<profoX`> ok
<profoX`> wheres the bzr beginners docu :)
<Fujitsu> profoX`: http://bazaar-vcs.org/ probably has a few useful links.
<profoX`> yea i found some
<Fujitsu> On general bzr usage, migration from other things, etc.
<profoX`> i'm waiting until launchpad shows me the branch is published..
<profoX`> ah, it worked
<jml> hooray
<cprov> Fujitsu: ispanish binary is build by espa-nol source now, see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/espa-nol/1.9-13
<Fujitsu> cprov: Perhaps so, but look at the binary publishings for it.
<Fujitsu> It was promoted, gaining two main publishings. They are both now superseded.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Also, archive.ubuntu.com seems out of date.
<cprov> Fujitsu: contact IS about mirror issues.
<Fujitsu> cprov: So it is just a mirror issue, and not publisher not running?
<cprov> Fujitsu: drescher disk is fine, AFAICS
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks.
<cprov> Fujitsu: the problem with ispanish binary is that it was overridden twice to main ... do you know who did the override ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: You can likely work that out from the archive admin schedule, but I don't know who did it.
<cprov> Fujitsu: do they have a publish schedule ?
<cprov> Fujitsu: anyway, file a bug, I can recover it on Monday.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Will do. Thanks for looking into it.
<cprov> Fujitsu: np, you are welcome.
<ubotu> New bug: #192547 in soyuz "Doubly-overridden binaries get eaten" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192547
<cprov-ZzZ> g'night, folks.
<Fujitsu> Night cprov-ZzZ.
<Seq> Hello, can anybody help me solve both a "Failed to Upload" and a "chroot problem"? https://edge.launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<thumper> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Seq> Thanks thumper, It's fine to wait. I was just hoping I'd hit somebody that knew what was going on.
<mdke> Seveas: did you ever find a way to have your bot broadcast commit messages into channels?
<Seveas> mdke, haven't actively looked at it
<mdke> Seveas: ok, fair enough
<mdke> Seveas: do you think it would be difficult? is the method it uses for new bugs quite complicated?
<Seveas> it's not difficult but ubotu is maintenance-only 
<mdke> what does that mean?
<Seveas> I'm not adding new features to it
<mdke> does that mean that you don't have time, or that even if someone else was willing to work on it, it wouldn't be allowed?
<Seveas> the former
<mdke> okay. I might make an appeal for someone with skills to give it a shot then. the docteam would find it useful, and I guess other communities in Ubuntu/LP might too
<mdke> are there hardware limitations?
<mdke> or bandwidth / space issues?
<ubotu> New bug: #192615 in launchpad "Launchpads error reporting is crap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192615
<stdin> what a lovely bug title...
<ubotu> New bug: #192616 in malone "Should tell the user how to associate a bug with a Ubuntu package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192616
<ubotu> New bug: #192713 in soyuz "PPA packages fail to upload but build successfully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192713
<schmichael> how can i delete my project from launchpad?
<stdin> schmichael: file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<schmichael> stdin: thanks!
<Seq> Has anybody else been having a problem with all packages getting a "Failure to upload" error?
<pochu> Seq: bug #192713?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192713 in soyuz "PPA packages fail to upload but build successfully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192713
<Seq> pochu: that's it, yes.
<Seq> pochu: I reported that bug
<pochu> Seq: then just wait until tomorrow. Devs aren't expected to be here on Sundays ;)
<lifeless> I would love to be able to attach multiple things at once :)
<pochu> lifeless: ++
<Seq> I know, I'll probably have to wait until tomorrow anyway. I just figured I'd try asking today anyway
<mwhudson_> attach via email!
<mwhudson_> (soon, maybe)
<pochu> I'd love to be able to dput to launchpad bug reports ;)
<pochu> mwhudson_: err, that's not possible, is it?
<mwhudson_> no, it's not
<pochu> ah
<Fujitsu> Seq: Is there anything special about linux-headers-2.6.24-8-generic?
<Fujitsu> Seq: If you build that, can you unpack it locally?
<mwhudson_> it's In Progress though: https://edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/30225
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30225 in malone/1.2 "Attach files via email" [High,In progress]  - Assigned to Abel Deuring (adeuring)
<Seq> Fujitsu: not really. I actually had it build and upload 2.6.24-8.13~macbook0 successfully. I made a slight change for ~macbook1 (added 386 to the build flavours of i386), and now it doesn't upload (though build works fine).
<tomek> hello, how long do I have to wait for accepting my .pot file for translations?
<Seq> Fujitsu: I've taken a gutsy 2.6.22 kernel that worked properly on ~chrisirwin ppa and put it onto ~mactel-support ppa, and it fails to upload as well. This was given the exact same source I had uploaded to ~chrisirwin originally
<tomek> could someone push my .pot through? I need them for experiments with Visual Studio
<tomek> statik: ping :)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<warp10> Is there a way to edit or delete a comment or an attachement in a Lunchpad bug?
<mpt> warp10, not yet
<mpt> that's bug 80895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80895 in malone "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<Fujitsu> mpt, warp10: You can delete attachments.
<mpt> ah yes, so you can
<warp10> mpt: thanks for the pointer. I would like to see editing capability, at least for members of team like bugcontrol or motu.
 * mpt has never used that
<mpt> see also bug 1734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1734 in malone "Need ability to mark bug comments as obsolete" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734
<warp10> Fujitsu: indeed. I browsed the whole launchpad, than I seen the gray box just left of my bug -_-
<Fujitsu> I have to say it isn't exactly obvious, hidden behind the pencil in the portlet that is contracted by default.
<Fujitsu> Oh, it's not even a pencil. It just says `edit'
<warp10> Fujitsu: it would be nice to have an edit link close to the attachment. It would make it easier to find the one to remove too
<mpt> please report a bug about that
<warp10> mpt: good idea. I'll do that tomorrow, it's bed-time for my side of the world :)
<mpt> If it takes longer than 2 minutes, you're doing it wrong :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #192775 in rosetta "Notification after upload refers to "1 files"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192775
<Pricey> Three times now, I've accidentally pressed the "approve" button rather than the "decline" button. After correcting the mistake, the users show up on the deactivated list. Is there any way I could have 3 entries removed by an admin type person so that there is no confusion whether they were once part of the team?
#launchpad 2009-02-09
<nhandler> Does the Launchpad API have a way to check if a source package is in Ubuntu?
<thumper> nhandler: not sure, but I don't think so
<nhandler> thumper: Can you think of a better way to check if a package is in Ubuntu than using the rmadison script (which I think queries the madison.cgi script on people.ubuntu.com)
<thumper> nhandler: no
<nhandler> Ok, thanks anyway
<mrooney> thumper: know where I can find documentation to do anything like I mentioned above?
<BaD_CrC> nhandler: You might be able to check it against packages.ubuntu.com
<nhandler> BaD_CrC: I would think that that would be less efficient, but I could try
<mrooney> hmm https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/PluginAPISpec looks better
<mrooney> wait no
<mrooney> that is for other tracks
<mrooney> I have to missing something obvious, I guess
<mrooney> Oh, https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/
<poolie> thumper/jml, is there something written up anywhere about the concept of shorter branch naming? like just PROJECT/TOPIC with the ACL controlled separately?
<ovnicraft> hi i install bazaar plugin in eclipse but i have this error, bzr-xmloutput >= 0.6.0 plugin not found
<ovnicraft> if anyone can help me thanks
<garyvdm> Hi - Is there a way to change all bugs targeted for a milestone to "Fix Released"?
<mwhudson> no :(
<Ursinha> garyvdm, using lplib you can do a script to do that, /me thinks
<garyvdm> Ursinha: thanks - I'll take a look. In the mean time - I've done it manualy
<Ursinha> garyvdm, oh, right
<thumper> ovnicraft: you need to do something like `bzr branch lp:bzr-xmloutput ~/.bazaar/plugins/xmloutput`
<thumper> ovnicraft: I think this is documented somewhere on the bazaar wiki
<thumper> ovnicraft: linked from the eclipse plugin page or something
<ovnicraft> thumper, yes i get it now and install it but i cant get it works ok :(
<ovnicraft> this plug is for bzr system?
<thumper> ovnicraft: the eclipse plugin depends on a bzr plugin which isn't installed by default
<TTxT> anybody can help?
<thumper> ovnicraft: the command I gave above is the command to install the bzr xmloutput plugin for bzr
<thumper> TTxT: on what?
<TTxT> thumper: Im truing to understand and use lauchpad to host my project... but I cannot submit my changes
<thumper> TTxT: have you looked at the tour? or the help pages?
<thumper> TTxT: which changes are you wanting to submit?
<ovnicraft> and if i have the plugin folder in /lib/pythonX.X/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins?
<TTxT> thumper: im looking the help pages now
<ovnicraft> i pasted there
<TTxT> thumper: changes of a project I create using kdevelop
<thumper> ovnicraft: probably better to install it in the user location rather than the site location unless you have a need to make it available for other users on your system
<ovnicraft> thumper, i am goin' to try it
<thumper> ovnicraft: ok
<thumper> ovnicraft: (caveat) I don't use eclipse
<TTxT> thumper: when I use this command:  bzr commit -m "Test" I get this error:  bzr: ERROR: no changes to commit. use --unchanged to commit anyhow
<TTxT> but there is a file that aI changed
<thumper> TTxT: what were your commands before that?
<thumper> TTxT: bzr commands I mean
<lifeless> TTxT: is the file you changed, a versioned file?
<TTxT> lifeless: no
<lifeless> TTxT: bzr only tracks versioned files
<TTxT> thumper: let me get those
<lifeless> TTxT: so from bzr's perspective, you haven't changed anything
<mrooney> What is the easiest way to get the X most recent bugs filed against a project/distro, say Ubuntu?
<TTxT> lifeless: so I should use cvs or svn?
<lifeless> TTxT: cvs and svn behave the same way
<stgraber> TTxT: bzr add <your file>, then bzr commit
<lifeless> TTxT: they have files that are versioned, and other files, and they only track changes to the versioned files
<thumper> mrooney: go to the bugs page and search selecting most recent first
<mrooney> thumper: sorry I meant to imply from a script
<mrooney> aka launchpad API
<thumper> mrooney: there is probably a way, but I haven't looked, sorry
<TTxT> lifeless: so how can I make my files versioned?
<MTecknology> any lp admins? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/327025
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327025 in launchpad "Unable to drop series or branch." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrooney> MTecknology: you can delete a branch by clicking the trash can, can't you?
<lifeless> TTxT: as stgraber said
<TTxT> lifeless: I did that, I have followed that 5 minute guide
<TTxT> lifeless: let me try again
<MTecknology> mrooney: no, the oops errors coem up
<mrooney> ahh
<MTecknology> mrooney: I think dropping these two things is entirely beyond my control at this point. I'm not sure what other information I can supply to anyone that will be taking care of it either.
<spm> MTecknology: looking. I should be able to clean those up for you.
<spm> MTecknology: the series is gone
<MTecknology> spm: how about that branch? Is it pretty screwed up?
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> spm: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~loco-drupal-dev/loco-drupal/6.x
<d-b> ok i would like an official response as to why an email address cannot be used to submit a bug to launchpad
<d-b> i find this stupid. it prevents people from submiting real bugs.
<d-b> not every one is going to sign up.
<d-b> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/326515
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326515 in malone "login required to report bugs" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<stgraber> d-b: you already had one
<stgraber> d-b: from gmb
<d-b> sorry ?
<d-b> no not to my reply on the use of an email
<d-b> perhaps the bug should be in the ubuntu reporting facility and its use of launchpad then ?
<d-b> and an option to send to a mailing list when launchpad is not an option should be added.
<stgraber> relying on the e-mail address without confirmation of it is no authentication as it's extremely easy to use someone else's email
<d-b> stgraber: yes....
<d-b> just like i could reset the password of a launchpad user
<d-b> if i had access to their email
<d-b> + you can / could drop all emails that are spam / not from where they should come from (spoofed).
<d-b> but if a report is full of spam ... its spam and shouldn't get posted right ?
<d-b> + if id is a problem then for existing accounts then they could have an option to prevent from sending a report without a login...
<spm> d-b: "i could reset the password of a launchpad user if i had access to their email" is a *long* way away in terms of risk management than forging an email from someones address
<d-b> spm: i agree.
<spm> MTecknology: is that the branch you want dropped?
<lifeless> d-b: spoofing is easy to do, extremely hard to detect reliably
<d-b> lifeless: ah .... what do you mean. i agree if you are not coming from 'gmail' and the user just enters and email adress into a applet sure... but otherwise you should be able to pick it fairly reliably no ?
<lifeless> d-b: spam detection is hard as well; what we do by having people proove they can read their email is ensure that *we don't start spamming people*
<lifeless> d-b: and that we can't be used as a spam multiplier
<lifeless> d-b: no
<spm> d-b: no
<d-b> spm: cough headers cough.
<d-b> cough domain keys if in use.
<spm> d-b: headers can be forged. domain keys aren't always used. if spam was easy to get rid of, it wouldn't be a problem.
<d-b> sorry if i'm spamming the channel. -> my point is if you dont' let users post a bug without logging in you loose bug reports final.
<d-b> its just harmful.
<lifeless> d-b: everything is harmful, so you have to choose which harms you accept
<spm> sure. now consider the harm caused by no controls.
<lifeless> d-b: also, if spoofing was so easy, our upstream mail gateway would surely do it as a service with the link :P. They don't, its hard. If you think its easy I encourage you to write a python module that gets
<lifeless> extremely high success rates
<d-b> lifeless: great. i think i will continue to not report bugs to launchpad and just file then some where i don't need to login. like debian.
<lifeless> I'm sure the infrastructure folk would love to be able to use such a tool
<spm> oh my yes
<lifeless> d-b: that is of course your choice.
<d-b> yep and lifeless my second point was shouldnt' there be a method then to post to somewhere else if we cannot post bug reports to launchpad without logging in ?
<lifeless> d-b: however, if you're using Ubuntu, consider reporting to the forums (if you are not sure that it is a defect), and bug reports once its been assessed a little
<d-b> like a designated mailing list
<lifeless> d-b: -> #ubuntu-devel for that suggestion. This channel is really about launchpad itself ;)
<d-b> lifeless: much better
<d-b> ^^
<lifeless> But my reaction is to say no, because that just means that either there is an automatic gateway -> all the problems return, or someone is left manually transcribing because you're not willing to reply to one email launchpad sends you
<d-b> sorry for all the noise in the channel. thank you ^^
<flyguy97> please don't take this as complaining but what is the typical wait time to have a translation file approved?
<mrooney> hours to days, for the first one of the series, I think
<flyguy97> Are there any resources users can view translated lines besides going project to project
<flyguy97> kind of like a big repository
<flyguy97> Another issue is whenever I go to the Translations tab I get "This project is not configured to use Launchpad for translations"
<flyguy97> I believe the only thing I'm waiting for is a review
<flyguy97> would this cause this message to show up?
<MTecknology> spm: sorry, I ran off - it is the one I want gone
<spm> MTecknology: np. once sec...
<MTecknology> spm: WAIT
<MTecknology> NO
<spm> MTecknology: stopped.
<MTecknology> phew
<MTecknology> sorry
<spm> :-) I was about to ask - that'll kill a few bugs and subs as well?
<MTecknology> spm: The branch I wanted gone much have gone away when you get rid of the series
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<spm> MTecknology: cool. "do nothing" my favourite request :-)
<MTecknology> spm: I had one last issue that I think is a no chance thing....
<spm> MTecknology: shoot
<MTecknology> spm: I made a lot of revisions with 'Full Name Email' instead of 'Full Name <Email>' ; This caused me to lose a lot of karma that I could have had... Is there any way to fix it and chance the comits so I can get the karma for it?
<spm> MTecknology: ah that one. did that to myself too. sadly no.
<MTecknology> :(
<lifeless> MTecknology: oh, interesting.
<MTecknology> lifeless: ?
<lifeless> MTecknology: please do several things, if I can entice you into filing a couple of bugs
<MTecknology> possible?
<MTecknology> I need to run off for a few minutes pretty doon
<lifeless> one on bzr, it might be nice to use a heuristic to handle 'Full Name Email'
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> I'll file that one :)
<lifeless> and another, probably as a 'Question' on launchpad-bazaar, saying that you ahve this issue - link to the bzr bug report
<MTecknology> lp is taking a long time to load
<lifeless> it may be tricky to get the revisions recataloged after we address the bug in bzr
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> spm: still here?
<MTecknology> apparently he just gave the branch a different name
<spm> MTecknology: don't tempt me to reply 'no' :-)
<MTecknology> https://code.launchpad.net/~loco-drupal-dev/loco-drupal/drupal-6.x
<MTecknology> there is that pos
<MTecknology> I get an OOPS when I try to delete it
<spm> hmm. foreign key violation. bug. I'll report. Can you pls create an answer requesting the removal of that branch, I'll link the bug report to same.
<MTecknology> I have a bug and answer request for it
<spm> ah! useful!
<spm> doh - of course yuo have the bug - I commented earlier. /me smacks head
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60283 ; https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/327025
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327025 in launchpad "Unable to drop series or branch." [Undecided,Fix released]
<MTecknology> I can recreate them with better details if you want
<spm> MTecknology: why did you set the bug to fix released?
<MTecknology> because I thought it was fixed
<spm> ah
<MTecknology> updated it
<MTecknology> I'm gonna take off for a bit - spend time with gf
<spm> sounds like a much better plan! :-)
<MTecknology> spm: wtf.... rubber ducky powers? a link to a site I can't access?
<MTecknology> lp-oops.canonical.com ??
<spm> MTecknology: the rubberduck is the icon of lp admins :-) the link is to the raw oops. trust me, you are not missing anything by not seeing it.
<MTecknology> I wanna be an lp admin
<MTecknology> work for the best company in the world :P
<spm> everybody wants the rubberducky :-)
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> spm: how hard is it to score that kinda job?
<MTecknology> I imagine it's also one of the most competitive in the world
<spm> the evil response would be to quote from MiB: "The best of the best of the best of the BEST" ;-)
<MTecknology> you're one of those best?
<spm> honestly, like all jobs, it's going to depend on a wide range of factors.
<MTecknology> I need to go upstairs and yell at some ass holes that don't comprehend the concept of "quiet hours" defined by "hours in which one is to be quiet"
<MTecknology> I would enjoy working for canonical, but I imgine I'm an incredibly far way from having any shot at of of the openings
<spm> heh. if you don't ever apply, that's guaranteed. If you feel capable, and see a job come up that matches your skills and interests, go for it is my advice.
<MTecknology> LBAE matches my interests....
<MTecknology> I imagine I should at minimum wait until I'm out of college though
<spm> +'s and -'s both ways. if it doesnt work out, having the full degree to fall back on would be better in the longer run I suspect.
<MTecknology> I have one year left here after this semester - thank god.... This place is draining my sanity
<MTecknology> I was a very angry child, I was growing out of it until I came here
<spm> ha! what makes you think full time work is going to be better? :-P
<spm> dilbert is *alive* and well
<MTecknology> I get to have a little more choice over the noice
<spm> heh
<MTecknology> and people that are less stupid
<spm> anyways, way past my EOD and missus is calling dinner. nice chatting with you! and good luck with uni! :-)
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> I'll ttyls
<MTecknology> and you know I will ;)
<yann2> hello :)
<yann2> ahm, i got a question :] how do I recover the password for an account, when apparently I didnt set an email in a first place?
<yann2> ah ok no it's fine :)
<yann2> so to what i want to do: is is possible to change a user account to make it a group instead? If I deactivate it, will I be able to create a group with the same name?
<asac> hi. is there a way to enable build failures to be sent to whole team for team PPAs?
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: staging.launchpad.net is down, we're working on it | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: al-maisan | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
 * ToyKeeper wonders when the work day starts for whoever approves beta tester memberships
<intellectronica> ToyKeeper: i'm pretty sure al-maisan's day has already started
<al-maisan> ToyKeeper: I did start and should be getting off a conference call in a few minutes.
<ToyKeeper> No hurry, especially with staging down.  It's just more fun to play with launchpad than to finish my other work.  :)
<al-maisan> :)
<intellectronica> ToyKeeper: staging is not down, is it?
<ToyKeeper> Haven't tried, but the /topic says it is.
<intellectronica> heh
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: al-maisan | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<ToyKeeper> :)
<ToyKeeper> It should be interesting migrating a project's bugs to launchpad via lplib.
<ToyKeeper> A 2-way conduit really isn't an option in this case, since upstream has a bizarre idea of what a bug tracker is.
<intellectronica> ToyKeeper: anything in particular you had in mind?
<ToyKeeper> The dillo project is finally looking for a project management host, and I'm pushing LP.
<intellectronica> ToyKeeper: and what do you currently use for tracking bugs?
<ToyKeeper> I get the impression nobody involved has ever used a real bug tracker.
<ToyKeeper> It's kind of like the bug version of a 20-minute wiki.
<ToyKeeper> http://www.dillo.org/bugtrack/Dquery.html
<intellectronica> ToyKeeper: yes, that's quite simple indeed. it should be pretty straightforward to write a script that uses the api to import the bugs. let me know if you need help
<ToyKeeper> It has a couple of 255-byte fields per bug, some smaller fields, and ...  that's about it.
<ToyKeeper> I've been wanting to play with the API, and this is an easy way to start.  :)
<ToyKeeper> BTW, how long between data resets on staging?
<intellectronica> ToyKeeper: they usually happen daily
<ToyKeeper> Okay, I can work with that.  It'd be a little easier to share demos if it were weekly, though.
<MTecknology> Rinchen: how've you been?
<Rinchen> ah gah, how did I get op privs
<Rinchen> hi MTecknology - good thanks
<MTecknology> Rinchen: funny thing is... that's how I noticed you came in
<MTecknology> Rinchen: care to try your rubber ducky powers on something that another rubber ducky man was unable to fix?
<Rinchen> MTecknology, I had to /nick this morning for some reason...disco over the weekend or something. Maybe it just decided to give me the power of greyskull or something
<Rinchen> MTecknology, I can try. Lay it on me
<MTecknology> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/327025
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327025 in launchpad "Unable to drop series or branch." [Undecided,In progress]
<savvas> MTecknology: what happened with the branch removal?
<MTecknology> savvas: ^^ that
<savvas> ah, still not done  :\
<MTecknology> the series is removed now
<Rinchen> MTecknology, there's no way to do that via the UI presently. It has to be done as a custom DB update
<MTecknology> oh... ouch
<MTecknology> so it'll be taken care of when a regular update is going to happen?
<MTecknology> or something like that?
<Rinchen> MTecknology, hmm just finished reading the bug.  So all that's left is the branch
<MTecknology> yup
<Rinchen> I got the same error, interesting
<Rinchen> there's something dependent upon the branch
<Rinchen> so it can be done but there appears to be some issue here
<MTecknology> That was my first guess so I tried taking away any associations it had with anything - I figured maybe it was the series
<Rinchen> MTecknology, I'll have our good QA folks triage it and pass it on to the bzr-lp team
<MTecknology> Rinchen: alrighty - thanks
<MTecknology> Rinchen: so, I found a genuine bug in lp?
<Rinchen> MTecknology, looks to be.
<MTecknology> that sucks
<Ursinha> Rinchen, MTecknology, I'll have someone of code to take a look on that bug
<MTecknology> Ursinha: thanks
<Rinchen> thanks Ursinha
<Ursinha> np :)
<MTecknology> I hate coming in here to bug people ... I prefer helping
<Ursinha> MTecknology, no problem, bugging helps as well :)
<MTecknology> Ursinha: I meant helping people with questions
<Ursinha> MTecknology, I got that :)
<hyperair> how does one file a new bug via the email interface? send to new@bugs.launchpad.net right?
<hyperair> oh wait it worked. it's just that launchpad didn't reply
<al-maisan_> :)
<MTecknology> Is it possible to not have a /trunk in my series/branches?
<MTecknology> or is it there no matter what?
<MTecknology> https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/trunk
<beuno> MTecknology, you can rename it
<MTecknology> beuno: I just don't like how it says "
<MTecknology> trunk   Experimental" on the project home page
<beuno> MTecknology, you can change it's status
<beuno> to mature, or development
<beuno> sinzui, shouldn't trunk be development by default?
<MTecknology> I set the focus of dev to 6.x
<sinzui> beuno: it is by default.
<beuno> ah
<MTecknology> I just changed trunk to 7.x and set it as a future release. hurray - all better
<MTecknology> I think I really stepped into a messy setup when I started working on this project :P
<MTecknology> matsubara: The only reason I set it to In Progress was because the other people were working on it at the time.
<matsubara> MTecknology: all right, no problem. I updated the description and status. I'm trying to find someone to work on it
<MTecknology> matsubara: thanks
<MTecknology> Now I'm not able to view merge queues for a 6.x import to 7.x :P
<MTecknology> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~loco-drupal-dev/loco-drupal/7.x | I click "1 branch  proposed for merging into this one." | Then I click "View merge queue" | Then I get this message - "There’s no page with this address in Launchpad." [....] "If this is blocking your work, let us know by sending an message to feedback@launchpad.net. Include the error ID  OOPS-1136EA974  in your message."
<MTecknology> Am I doing this wrong?
<MTecknology> I was just trying to learn how a merge is supposed to work
<MTecknology> oh, there we go :) - idk why that happened, but I figured out how to approve it.
<al-maisan> MTecknology: I guess, that settles your question https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60283 ..?
<MTecknology> done
<al-maisan> MTecknology: thanks.
<MTecknology> I'm confused... I want to have https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal show a pretty graph of all bugs ever reported. but it only seems to be showing the ones that are New
<MTecknology> I don't see any differences in the reported bugs other than status...
<MTecknology> time to run off - hopefully it acts right when I come back :)
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<garyvdm> Hi - I would like to upgrade a bzr branch on launchpad to 1.9, but I have very expensive limited bandwidth. Is there a way that I can instruct launchpad to do the upgrade?
<beuno> garyvdm, you could file a question
<beuno> and we can try and convince a sysadmin to do it locally   :)
<garyvdm> beuno: ok - will do.
<beuno> garyvdm, we are planning on allowing upgrades through the web ui, so this should be solved in the following months
<garyvdm> Thats cool.
<qsi> Hi, this is a very basic question, but I have been looking through the docs, but I can't figure out what the exact difference is between a series or a branch, ..
<beuno>  qsi a series is a line of development
<beuno> and a branch is an actual branch of code
<beuno> a series may contain multiple branches
<beuno> milestones and releases
<qsi> beuno, ok .. let's say I have a series trunk (development),  0.1 (unstable releases) and 0.2 (stable releases) what could be then a possible branch?
<beuno> qsi, do you work on separate branches for each?
<qsi> sorry for the confusion, but it's terminology that I'm lacking, ... are you using the term branches for series?
<beuno> qsi, no, actual code
<beuno> qsi, are you using revision control?
<qsi> beuno, actually nothing at all, I have been developing without any revision control system whatsoever, but would like to start with that, and use launchpad for that
<beuno> qsi, ah, I see
<beuno> qsi, so you should look into bzr
<beuno> https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<beuno> bzr creates branches
<beuno> and you use that to develop
<beuno> qsi, to start off, I'd recommend you work off trunk
<beuno> and worry about more series when you get a better handle on how all the moving parts work  :)
<qsi> sure sounds good
<MTecknology> beuno: you got a minute?
<beuno> MTecknology, sure, what's up?
<MTecknology> On my project page, only 3 of the 12 bugs are showing up in the chart - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal
<MTecknology> all 12 should be under 6.x as far as series-targeted bugs too
<beuno> MTecknology, only pending bugs are shown
<beuno> the rest of the bugs are "fix released"
<beuno> or won't fix
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> well... that makes sense :P
<MTecknology> thanks for clearing that up for me
<beuno> happy to help  :)
<MTecknology> looks like everything is nice and perfect out there now except for our little oops which is being worked on
<ShutterBC> Hi, I've got a quick question about using LaunchPad -- does anyone use it to host course projects, or is that discouraged?
<amondo> ShutterBC: try the mailing list
<ShutterBC> thanks, I'll check it out
<mwhudson> ShutterBC: i think there are a few, yes
<kiko> ShutterBC, course as in a class?
<kiko> ShutterBC, it's pretty frequent that students register -- are you thinking of using it as a teacher?
<ShutterBC> OK, I checked the mailing list archives and I see a number of students have posted their class projects here.
<ShutterBC> yeah... basically, I'm a student in a software engineering class and we just need to build a simple application -- but I thought it would be a good exercise to really host it somewhere that I might work on other projects later.
<emet> okay so my team has a mailing list now, how to I post to it.
<emet> also is there a way to send a e-mail to everyone on a team without using a mailing list?
<mathiaz> hi - I'm trying to import openldap cvs src repository in LP (at https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openldap/main-src)
<mathiaz> however the upstream anonymous cvs server requires a password
<mathiaz> does LP supoprt this configuration?
<mbp__> jml, mwh ^^
<mwhudson> yes
<mbp__> mathiaz: i think it has been before but it may require special configuration
<mwhudson> you can put the password in the CVSROOT
<mwhudson> mathiaz: let's see what happens now
<maxb> #ubuntu+1
<maxb> oops
<Odd_Bloke> Is there a good way to tag several bugs at once?
<Ursinha> Odd_Bloke, using lplib
<Odd_Bloke> Ursinha: D:
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks. :)
<Ursinha> Odd_Bloke, :)
<Ursinha> Odd_Bloke, just linked mentally your nick with the name I see in identi.ca :)
<Odd_Bloke> Ursinha: Same here. :)
#launchpad 2009-02-10
<glade88> jcastro: ping
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: adeuring | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<sylvain> Hello
<sylvain> I have a question about milestones and series.
<sylvain> We used to not use series, but would like now.
<sylvain> So I created one, but I have all my milestones in the 'trunk' series (the default of my project)
<sylvain> there is any way that I can *move* a milestone between a series ?
<adeuring> sylvain: I don't know myself, but I'll ask other LP developers
<sylvain> thanks
<jpds> Anyone know why http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~do-plugins/do/do-plugins keeps redirecting me to the launchpad home page?
<jpds> Ah, someone got the URL wrong.
<luisbg> I just accepted a merge proposal to a code branch of mine, but in that branch the commits of the proposal don't appear. what do I have to do to merge that proposed branch to mine?
<domas> bzr merge; bzr push :)
<luisbg> domas, I have to do it in my command line
<luisbg> not through launchpad?
<luisbg> domas, thanks btw :)
<domas> launchpad merge tracking is just to have kind of audit trail
<domas> as far as I understand it :)
<domas> merges usually have conflict resolutions and such
<luisbg> I see
<domas> and launchpad doesn't seem to have web interface for that
<luisbg> domas, I did:
<luisbg> bzr merge lp:...
<luisbg> bzr status
<luisbg> pending merges: ...
<luisbg> bzr push
<luisbg> No new revisions to push
<luisbg> :?
<andrea-bs> luisbg: you should commit before pushing
<luisbg> andrea-bs, ahhh
<domas> %)
<domas> yes
<domas> commit would be helpful
<luisbg> hmmm... so now all the commits in the proposal branch
<luisbg> appear as one in mine
<andrea-bs> luisbg: yes, but you can use `bzr commit --author="Someone <email@address>"`
<luisbg> andrea-bs, oops... to late for that :)
<luisbg> would've liked it to give him credit
<andrea-bs> luisbg: bzr uncommit ;)
<domas> ye, uncommit :)
<luisbg> ooh didn't knew that one
<luisbg> even after the push?
<beuno> luisbg, uncommit, and then push --overwrite
<domas> my biggest problem usually is aggregating commit notes from merge into my commit message
<luisbg> domas, yeah
<luisbg> hey beuno :)
<beuno> hiya luisbg!
<luisbg> :)
<beuno> luisbg, it may interest you to take a peak at: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/user-guide/index.html#sharing-with-peers
<luisbg> beuno, thanks!
<luisbg> domas, andrea-bs, thanks also :)
<andrea-bs> luisbg: you're welcome :)
<luisbg> :)
<jcastro> barry: happy birthday!
<barry> jcastro: thanks man!
<vadi2> How long to translation imports for the first time normally take? One project I suggested to use lp for translations and would like to translate is taking 5 days to import
<henninge> vadi2: pelase tell me the name of the import
<henninge> vadi2: the project, I mean
<vadi2> https://translations.launchpad.net/sopcast-player/+imports
<bwklein> Hello, I am curious if I can put a software project on Launchpad that is Public Domain.
<Spads> bwklein: I notice that you appear to be connecting from a US federal agency, and when you say "Public Domain" you are more likely than most to genuinely mean it :)
<bwklein> Yes, I know what it is ans how it applies to me.
<bwklein> and
<beuno> bac, ^
<bwklein> We have an open source project that is Public Domain, and are looking for various services to host it.
<beuno> bwklein, if it's open source, then it's all good
<bwklein> Most require the project to fit into a handful of Licenses, but usually there is not a choice for Federal Gov't works.
<Spads> beuno: there's no license for federal government works because the US federal government can't hold copyright
<beuno> ah, interesting
 * Spads ran into this when doing work for the NPS once
<bwklein> So, when setting up a project, I would not have to select what License the project is released under?
<bwklein> Spads is right...
<beuno> bwklein, you do have to specify it, but I think you can say "other"
<beuno> bac will know, he's around here somewhere
<bwklein> hmmm...
<bwklein> ok
 * bac looks
<bac> bwklein: you can just choose 'Public Domain'
<bwklein> It is an option?
<bac> bwklein: yes
<bwklein> That is great and unusual.
<bac> bwklein: there is also a text field where you can add any additional information you wish.
<bac> bwklein: just please don't add extra text that severely modifies the license you pick.
<bwklein> Also, what are the limitations for a project in terms of size and number of members in the team?
<bwklein> Usually the additional text would be from our standard Gov't Disclaimer.
<bwklein> http://fire.nist.gov/fds/disclaimer.html
<bac> bwklein: some resources, like the size of PPAs, are limited.  for most things, like team members, there are no limits
<bwklein> bac: Sorry, can you expand PPA's?
<bac> bwklein: if you want to just put a link to that page it would be fine
<bwklein> That would work for us.
<bac> bwklein: PPAs are 'personal package archives'.
<vadi2> henninge: any ideas?
<bac> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<henninge> vadi2: your template is not named .pot, which is confusing.
<vadi2> well, first time heh
<henninge> vadi2: I can change that during aproval, though, if you change it locally, too.
<bac> bwklein: thanks for your interest in launchpad.  we are very happy to host your project.  please contact me if you have any issues getting started.
<vadi2> henninge: ok
<bwklein> bac: Right now we are using Google Code Project Hosting.
<henninge> vadi2: I have to make one more check, hang on.
<bwklein> But there may be some problem in the future with our selection of MIT License, which was only selected to satisfy the GCPH sign-up process.
<bwklein> bac: I will look through the site and see how it might work for us and if I have any more questions.
<bwklein> Thank you all for your time and help.
<bac> bwklein: no problem.  glad i could help.
<henninge> vadi2: are you the uploader?
<vadi2> nuh
<vadi2> I'm the guy who told the uploader to upload
<henninge> vadi2: or who is flyguy97
<vadi2> the project maker
<henninge> vadi2: ;-)
<henninge> vadi2: ok, so he is doing both the google and the launchpad project, right?
<vadi2> mmm yeah
<henninge> vadi2: ok, I approved the import, will be imported shortly. Good luck with the translations!
<vadi2> thanks :)
<thekorn> hi, does anyone know when the Web UI of staging.lp.net will be updated?
<thekorn> currently edge is on r7731 and staging is like 60 revisions behind
<thekorn> proble is that edge has some blingbling YUI things in the subscriptions portlet which breaks python-launchpad-bugs
<thekorn> I always thought that such things would be added to staging first
<Goundy> I created a branch on launchpad using bazaar, now I want to assign it to my development team and not to myself
<Goundy> Is that possible ?
<Goundy> hmm how to delete a branch first? :/
<adeuring> Goundy: deleting a branch is easy: clock on the trash can icon to the right of the branch name
<Goundy> adeuring okay and do you know how to do it through bazaar ?
<adeuring> Goundy: I'm not sure if this is possible...
<Goundy> adeuring yep you're right
<Goundy> adeuring I've a last question :)
<adeuring> Goundy: goo ahead, but I'm not a bzr guru ;)
<Goundy> well related to launchpad
<Goundy> I've a serie called: trunk
<Goundy> it contains a main branch
<Goundy> mainline*
<Goundy> I want to add a new branch to that serie
<Goundy> but doesn't really work
<Goundy> https://code.launchpad.net/aures
<Goundy> and I did:  bzr branch website  lp:~goundy/trunk/website
<Goundy> result: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~goundy/trunk/website": No such project: trunk
<Goundy> oupse
<adeuring> Goundy: you must specify the project name before the series, like so:
<adeuring> ~goudy/aures/trunk/
<Goundy> adeuring it says: Cannot create branch at '/~goundy/aures/trunk/website'
<Goundy> :/
<adeuring> Goundy: what is "website"? a part of your bzr project, or another branch?
<Goundy> adeuring it's a new branch that I just initiated on my machine
<Goundy> and I'm trying to create it on the repo
<adeuring> The you can push it to ~goudy/aures/website
<Goundy> adeuring i know I already did this
<Goundy> but I want it to have the same serie
<Goundy> well adeuring nevermind man and thank you very much I'll just do it that way
<Goundy> hey what the hell: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auresdev/aures/website/".
<Goundy> oO
<Goundy> I just created it through launchpad UI
<domas> you didn't push anything to it
<domas> you just registered, you didn't actually create it
<Goundy> domas damn I'm so nooby noob :-)
<domas> thats ok!
<adeuring> thekorn: we have some serious problem updating staing at present. To quote kiko: " abel, tell him staging had a run-in with a box of mescaline and is currently swimming naked in the pond in central park"
<Goundy> thank guys all's okay :)
<Goundy> domas hmmm am wondering... Is it possible to delete a serie and keep the branch that's in it?
<Goundy> I get it I have just to delete my serie
<Goundy> :-)
<Goundy> thanks
<Goundy> damn I've no idea where to kick out a serie hmmm
<Goundy> gotta go ;)
<Goundy> see you
<thekorn_> adeuring, I'm not sure I got your complete answer to my question before my connection died, but thanks for investigating
<adeuring> thekorn_: no there wasn't anything more -- sorry, I can give you any date when staging will be again updated :(
<thekorn_> adeuring, ok, no problem
<domas> Goundy: of course
<Goundy> back
<Goundy> domas I just understood how it works
<Goundy> domas but something weird. The lp help says: A serie has its own brancheS
<Goundy> But I can assign only ONE branch to a serie
<Goundy> Is that normal ?
<domas> documentation bug then
<domas> Goundy: I'm very fresh launchpad user myself :)
<domas> though have tested probably nearly all features :)
<Goundy> domas ew I thought you were a developer :P
<Goundy> Okay okay... Thank you very much ;)
<domas> Goundy: https://launchpad.net/~domas-mituzas :)
<Goundy> damn
<Goundy> domas MySQL Senior Support Engineer at Sun Microsystems
<Goundy> you really ROCK !
<Goundy> Can I have a job there ? :(
<Goundy> I dream to work inside Sun Microsystems !
<domas> you didn't look at stock lately, did you? :)
<Goundy> not really
<domas> it is fun place to work
<Goundy> domas I end my studies this year !
<Goundy> I hope I'll get a nice job :D
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<Goundy> well I have to move for moment I'll be back in 30 minutes
<Goundy> see you ;)
<AlexC_> morning
<AlexC_> how long does it normally take for translation files to be accecpted?
<MTecknology> AlexC_: depends on who needs to accept it
<MTecknology> beuno: hi
<AlexC_> hum, well is 6 days quick/slow?
<beuno> MTecknology, howdy
<Ursinha> danilos, ^
<MTecknology> Am I supposed to get karma for blueprints?
<beuno> MTecknology, tons of it, yes
<Ursinha> MTecknology, yes, why?
<MTecknology> AlexC_: it all depends, if the person that approves it is on vacation, it could take a long long time. or some people get to it within an hour.
<MTecknology> I'm not seeing my karma for blueprints listed here - https://edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/+karma
<Ursinha> MTecknology, when did you create the blueprints?
<MTecknology> two days ago I think
<AlexC_> =\ should really be more automated, imo - such a ball ache currently
<Ursinha> MTecknology, hmm
<MTecknology> Ursinha: nope, only one day
<Ursinha> MTecknology, iirc, the karma calculator runs once a day
<MTecknology> I approved it 23 hours ago
<MTecknology> I kinda rushed that one through, but I like how they work and I want to start using them
<matsubara> bug 283323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283323 in blueprint "Launchpad do not award karma for registering blueprints" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283323
<matsubara> I confirmed it a long time ago but Curtis said this is probably fixed
<matsubara> so, I'm not sure anymore
<MTecknology> matsubara: Specification Tracking is blueprints?
<matsubara> MTecknology: yes
<MTecknology> staging is kinda cool - the big demo background
<MTecknology> heh.... I'm starting to become most active in Launchpad itself
<MTecknology> matsubara: any guess when that will get looked at again?
<matsubara> MTecknology: don't know. can you comment in the bug report pointing to the blueprint you registered that didn't award you any karma?
<MTecknology> matsubara: done
<matsubara> thanks MTecknology
<MTecknology> hope there's nothing that's actually wrong with it and it's just a time thing, but it seems like it should have updated by now
<MTecknology> wow - blueprints are cool....
<MTecknology> the way dependencies work are nice
<MTecknology> Rinchen: you like you your +o, huh?
<Rinchen> sorry having irc issues today
<Rinchen> I need to set noop
<MTecknology> Rinchen: you know I was just giving you crap, right?
<Rinchen> done
<Rinchen> yeah I know.
<Rinchen> :-D
<Rinchen> i set noop so it shouldn't happen any longer
<MTecknology> Rinchen: can you force karma to update?
<MTecknology> heh?
<Rinchen> someone has joey on auto-login and I can't take it over and group it
<Rinchen> frustrating
<MTecknology> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal
<MTecknology> pretty colors
 * launchpad is cool.
<MTecknology> 'tis
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<MTecknology> I'm curious, is there any one person that could bring down all of launchpad in an hour?
<spm> MTecknology: (hi!) why would you ask? /me blinks a bit at the question
<MTecknology> spm: random curiousity
<lifeless> MTecknology: we hope not :P
<MTecknology> I was wonding if everything is setup in such a way that not even sabdfl could just walk in and bring things down
<lifeless> I'm not really sure what you are getting at
<lifeless> or rather, I'm really not sure what you are getting at
<MTecknology> sorry, didn't mean to do anything that could offend, just kinda bored waiting for thigns to replicate
 * lifeless is confused not offended
<MTecknology> well, if something is setup really really really well - then there's no one person with keys to everything that can bring down an entire system
<MTecknology> at least that's what I've always understood
<spm> MTecknology: without speaking on behalf of or for launchpad; you'd be *really* hard pressed to find any system that isn't capable of having a person take it out.
<spm> eg. take away the dollars; take out the main circuit breaker etc
<spm> even as simple as what's happening to my previous system - it gets sold.
<MTecknology> good point
<spm> there are all sorts of ancillary ways of taking out systems, without hitting the system itself. eg bomb the local telephone exchanges, for violent example
<MTecknology> lol :P
<spm> .. keeping in mind I have 6+ years of IT security experience via Defence. :-)
<MTecknology> defence?
<MTecknology> DoD?
<spm> Australian Dept. of Defence. Yes. I was one of the team of IT Security folks.
<MTecknology> fun
<spm> *boring*
<spm> 2% fun, 98% report/policy writing/advice etc
<MTecknology> ouch
<MTecknology> !nickspam | Rinchen
<ubottu> Rinchen: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<MTecknology> Rinchen: ;)
<beuno> spm, I bet it was boring because you where doing your job right. Now, leave a few holes here and there, and it gets much more interesting..
<Rinchen> ah good point :-)
<spm> beuno: leaving holes is, sadly, the goal. the trick! is to leave the holes that are expensive to fix, yet hard to exploit. :-)
<beuno> see, you take the fun out of everything...
<spm> ie. Do personel vetting, vs full strip searches & brain wiping on staff leaving at close of busines each day ;-)
<spm> Ha! hardly! :-D
<beuno> strip searching sounds like fun
<MTecknology> any hot coworkers?
<spm> I am so not answering either of those questions....
<spm> :-P
<beuno> wise man
<maxb> <MTecknology> well, if something is setup really really really well - then there's no one person with keys to everything that can bring down an entire system
<maxb> <MTecknology> at least that's what I've always understood
<maxb> ^ That sounds very implausible to me. Someone had to have the access to set it up in the first place, that access can presumably be used to take it down again
<maxb> That's even before you start circumventing the computer systems by physical means
<gmb> It's only not possible if whatever the system is has already achieved sentience and can defend itself. In which case, we're screwed anyway.
<gmb> Launchpad's not quite there yet.
<lifeless> gmb: oh, you're a strongly godlike AI person?
<gmb> Well, bits of Soyuz and codehosting are, which is why we're not open sourcing them - we want to save the human race - but the rest of Launchpad isn't there yet.
<mwhudson> gmb: you should post that last bit to the blog
<gmb> Heh.
<gmb> Certain people might take issue with that.
<mwhudson> i have no idea who you could possibly mean
<gmb> I know, odd isn't it?
<qsi> hello, I've started to publish my first branches in launchpad, it looks neat, ... My "code" consists out of different directories and files, ...is there a way to offer a tar.gz in an automated way of the whole set of files for users who don't want to install and use bzr?
<beuno> qsi, not yet. There's something being worked on, so it may land in the following months
<statik> qsi: although if you do the work of making the tarball yourself, you can upload that to launchpad for people to download
<qsi> beuno, tnx
<qsi> statik: ok best to make a separate branch for them or something?
<statik> qsi: no, there's a separate thing in launchpad that lets you make a 'release', which can be a source tarball or zip file or whatever
<qsi> aha
<vadi2> How can one find out all of the translators that contributed to a translation, automatically?
#launchpad 2009-02-11
<vadi2> I uploaded a package to my ppa, deleted it, and after a while uploaded it again - any reason it should be taking it's time to even appear on the page?
<poolie> vadi2: using the same version number?
<poolie> it's not a good idea
<poolie> bump the version
<vadi2> well, I changed it
<vadi2> but I'm not sure if its newer
<vadi2> sec
<vadi2> 0.1~bzr69-0ubuntu1~ppa11 is old, 0.1~beta-pre1-ppa1 is new
<vadi2> (I just made them up really... didn't see a guide on how to make them proper. I'm the upstream myself)
<poolie> 'bzr' sorts after 'beta'
<poolie> the new one should maybe be
<poolie> 0.1.beta~pre1~ppa1
<poolie> it's preview release 1 of the beta?
<vadi2> right
<vadi2> ok, I'll try with 0.1.beta~pre1~ppa1
<maxb> vadi2: It should be ~beta, not .beta
<vadi2> :( ok. are you sure?
<vadi2> didn't seem like lp liked the dot though
<maxb> vadi2: Well, you want 0.1 to be newer than 0.1 beta, right?
<vadi2> not really - I just want it to be bigger than 0.1~bzr69-0ubuntu1~ppa11. after beta, we'll go to 1.0 (as it'll be a finished and usable program)
<vadi2> doh
<maxb> That's a peculiar way to do it - have a series of betas that don't lead up to a final release
<maxb> What's the upstream version number considered to be?
<vadi2> the syntax is "dput file.changes ppa-name"?
<maxb> other way around
<vadi2> maxb: I am part of the upstream. before we had "pre-alpha", now "pre-beta", then "1.0". a bit odd..
<maxb> Hm. Well I guess there's nothing wrong with 0.1.beta if you guarantee there will never be an 0.1 final
<vadi2> I thought the 0.1 part was necessary for the package to work
<maxb> huh?
<vadi2> I wouldnt've had a problem with naming the package version "pre-alpha~ppa1", I just added 0.1 because I thought the superceding rules wouldn't work otherwise
<maxb> correct
<vadi2> I realized I messed up the dput syntax, that's why it didn't ask for my pass when uploading and didn't show on the lp page
<vadi2> that was probably my issue. oops
<maxb> So, the upstream version is "pre-beta"? That's not a version, it's a description of a phase of development
<vadi2> yeah.
<vadi2> maxb: it works!
<MTecknology> ya
<Ursinha> hey
<MTecknology> how ya been?
<Ursinha> good
<Ursinha> you?
<MTecknology> ok
<Ursinha> :)
<MTecknology> trying to clean out some bugs
<MTecknology> even though they're not fixed, they're minor
<MTecknology> things like incorrect spelling on the website kinda things
<MTecknology> or Alt+O bound to more than one thing
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> I love fixing minor bugs
<Ursinha> and clean the pile
<Ursinha> cleaning
<Ursinha> must sleep :)
<MTecknology> I would fix them... but trying to find someone to actually commit a change may be a huge pain
<MTecknology> especially since I'd be dealing wiht languages I've never seen before
<Ursinha> true
<MTecknology> I'm just marking them invalid and saying screw it
<Ursinha> eww
<MTecknology> what should I do?
<Ursinha> nothing
<Ursinha> it just hurts
<Ursinha> doesn't it?
<MTecknology> it's
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> it's incredibly painful;
<Ursinha> :/
<Ursinha> I share the pain
<MTecknology> you ever do the same thing?
<Ursinha> I try not to do
<Ursinha> but sometimes it happens
<MTecknology> some of these have been out here for a year - and still exist
<Ursinha> for me only a few things are less painful than marking an imperfection as won't fix
<Ursinha> more painful, I mean
<Ursinha> I really need to sleep :)
<MTecknology> I can't set Won't Fix
<MTecknology> I'm stuck with Invalid
<Ursinha> MTecknology, I'd leave it there
<Ursinha> but marking as invalid I don't know
<Ursinha> don't you have any hope of having someone to fix them?
<MTecknology> not after this long
<Ursinha> maybe it's just a matter of bringing it to attention
<MTecknology> I'll try to
<Ursinha> :)
<MTecknology> g'night
<MTecknology> go away
<Ursinha> hahahahahaha
<MTecknology> now!
<Ursinha> all right!
 * MTecknology licks
<Ursinha> bye :)
<MTecknology> ttyl
<Ursinha> good luck
<MTecknology> ty
<Ursinha> :)
 * Ursinha wanders off
<MTecknology> Ursinha: ?
<MTecknology> ok, that's good then
<MTecknology> hurray, I dropped 28 bugs from my name...
<tarheelcoxn> hi there. <https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Copying packages> points to <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive/+copy-packages>
<tarheelcoxn> but the latter is a broken link
<tarheelcoxn> can someone please tell me how to import the current mailman source in jaunty to my PPA?
<mrooney> Hmm, my translation has been in the import queue for 2 or 3 days, is that normal?
<tarheelcoxn> mrooney: wish I had an answer for you (I'm new-ish to launchpad)... do you happen to know how to copy a jaunty source package to ppa?
<tarheelcoxn> mrooney: the link from <https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Copying packages> is dead
<mrooney> nope, sorry!
<tarheelcoxn> I guess I'll waste bandwidth and pull a local branch, then push back up
<poolie> hi
<poolie> how many translators are there on launchpad?
<thekorn> hi, I'm not sure if someone is intrested in this comment, but this "only show the first 80 comments for a bugreport" is a really bad design IMO
<thekorn> I'm almost all the time interested in the latest comments,
<thekorn> so I need to scroll down to the bottom, click the link (and wait) and scroll to the bottom again
<thekorn> I hope this is not the result of the performance improving efforts ;)
<tarheelcoxn> thekorn: it keeps people from posting comments that have already been covered
<tarheelcoxn> thekorn: subscribe to the bug and you'll get the latest comments as they come
<thekorn> tarheelcoxn, sorry, but how does this prevent people from writing comments that have already been covered?
<tarheelcoxn> thekorn: they see the comment they were going to post and don't post it
<tarheelcoxn> put another way, youtube puts most recent comments at the top.
<thekorn> yeah but youtube is fun, but a bugtracker is about information
<thekorn> and hiding information is bad
<tarheelcoxn> it doesn't hide the information
<tarheelcoxn> the core information you need (the bug's status) is right at the top
<thekorn> sorry, I don't agree with you here, we ask the affected people for more information, so our 'core information' is in their comments
<thekorn> speaking as a bug triager
<tarheelcoxn> so subscribe to the bug?
<tarheelcoxn> you'll get their comments by mail
<mthaddon> another way of looking at it is that any bug with more than 80 comments is probably not very useful/digestible anyway
<thekorn> ok, if this is the reason for this "feature" than launchpad needs a ranking feature for comments, why can't comment 123 be the most important comment for this bugreport
<mthaddon> I would agree - comment ranking would be a good idea
<sm> g'day all.. how do I delete/hide a launchpad project ?
<lifeless> sm: file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<sm> thanks
<MTecknology> I've been working on this for a long time and letting it really peel into my sleepy time....
<MTecknology> can somebody tell me if this looks good or not? https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/+spec/7.x-2.1.0
<MTecknology> lol - I shoulda waited 1min so mpt caught that too....
<MTecknology> mpt: Do you think this looks good? https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/+spec/7.x-2.1.0
<MTecknology> everyone sleeping?
<mpt> MTecknology, you can register releases for a project from the project's Overview page
<mpt> Then you can target blueprints representing actual features to release series
<MTecknology> mpt: I have release series
<mpt> From the release series you can register a release
<mpt> (it's a bit hierarchical)
<MTecknology> so the blueprint is made up right, except it's supposed to be applied to a series instead?
<MTecknology> mpt: I have release series and each is linked to a branch
<MTecknology> mpt: what am I doing wrong?
<mpt> MTecknology, well it's entirely up to you, I'm just wondering why you're using blueprints to represent releases when Launchpad has actual releases built in :-)
<mpt> e.g. you could have a 2.1.0 release instead of a 2.1.0 blueprint.
<MTecknology> mpt: I just liked how I could build it into a nice pretty picture explaining what we need to do to make the releases happen
<mpt> fair enough
<mpt> Launchpad should do a better job of that for releases, but doesn't yet
<MTecknology> mpt: what is the original idea behind blueprints?
<mpt> Tracking the implementation of features or major changes.
<MTecknology> so am I close to using it right?
<mpt> yep
<MTecknology> :)
<MTecknology> well - bed time
<MTecknology> well - launchpad is awesome.
<MTecknology> thanks everyone for creating it :D
<MTecknology> g'night all
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: gmb | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<maxb> When a build gets re-submitted to the buildds, is there any way to see history of previous attempts?
<maxb> I've noticed a bunch of kde* packages in intrepid backports seemingly building over and over and over again on sparc/hppa/ia64source/watershed/3/+build/771642
<maxb> erm, oops, paste failure
<maxb> I've noticed a bunch of kde* packages in intrepid backports seemingly building over and over and over again on sparc/hppa/ia64
<bigjools> maxb: you can see builder history
<maxb> I'm not convinced that does the job when it's the same build record being retried over and over
<bigjools> which packages, exactly?
<bigjools> they can only be retried if they fail
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116751/ - the ones shown pending there
<maxb> They seem to build, then later I notice that the same package version has shown up as "Needs building" again
<maxb> but, as you can see from the list, some of those packages on some architectures have settled in a chrootwait/failed state and are staying there
<bigjools> maxb: if you can find one that went from built to needs building, I would be very interested, otherwise it looks normal
<maxb> I think the problem is that they're going to depwait, then un-depwaiting even though they still don't have the right deps
<soren> I hear rumours every now and then that it's possible for a project to have a PPA. How do I set that up?
<bigjools> soren: it's not possible. but it's in the pipeline
<soren> Alright. I'll just create a maintainer team for the project, then.
<soren> bigjools: Thanks.
<bigjools> np
<sianis> hi there
<sianis> can it be possible that rosetta ignore my po export requests?
<henninge> sianis: Only if you requested them on "staging" (translations.staging.launchpad.net).
<sianis> henninge: no, I don't
<sianis> but we tries it out
<sianis> tried
<sianis> I don't get the po an other account get it
<henninge> sianis: no, I meant that requests done on staging would be ignored ... ;-)
<henninge> sianis: ??
<sianis> so, we request export with two account
<sianis> but only one of them get email
<henninge> sianis: well, it is possible that the emails get held up of filtered out as spam because they contain a link.
<henninge> s/of/or/
<sianis> I requested it again twice
<sianis> and I use gmail, and Spam is empty
<henninge> sianis: twice means what? twice in the same place, twice with two different accounts?
<sianis> twice with same account on launchpad.net
<sianis> :)
<henninge> sianis: I this the first time you used either account to request exports?
<sianis> no I don't
<sianis> I worked great by now
<sianis> It
<henninge> sianis: I was just wondering if the mail got held up by greylisting
<henninge> sianis: ah, good to hear
<sianis> but now it don't work
<sianis> for 2-3 days
<sianis> maybe I requested to many po?
<henninge> sianis: but you said that you did get e-mail on the one account today, right?
<henninge> sianis: no, there is no limit on that.
<sianis> hmm
<sianis> I have no idea
<sianis> can you see my request query ?
<henninge> sianis: can you please tell me where you are requesting the download exactly? Copy the link from your browser, please.
<sianis> ok
<sianis> henninge: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/about-ubuntu/hu/+export
<henninge> sianis: thanks, I am trying it myself now.
<kousu> I'm trying to switch to launchpad from sourceforge for code hosting. We have lp:mixxx tracking our svn already but I'm trying to figure out if we're supposed to start pushing to that or if we need to make a new empty branch and work there.
<henninge> sianis: Worked for me.
<henninge> sianis: The mails took about 8 minutes to arrive.
<sianis> henninge: I also requested it, nothing riht now
<sianis> henninge: it is arrieved
<sianis> strange :)
<henninge> sianis: probably greylisting on your mail server or something similar.
<henninge> sianis: I am glad that it worked for you now.
<sianis> ok thx
<kousu> I think I corrupted the launchpad branch I am trying to move my code into. How do I delete it?
<Odd_Bloke> kousu: There's an option in the UI.
<kousu> Odd_Bloke: on http://launchpad.net?
<kousu> I can't find it
<Odd_Bloke> kousu: http://code.launchpad.net/~<you>/<project>/<branch name> or something similar.
<kousu> Odd_Bloke: oooh the tiny Trash icon
<Odd_Bloke> kousu: Oh, right.
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, the tiny Trash icon. :)
<kousu> Next question: launchpad is already tracking our svn; if we want to switch to bzr do we use the tracked branch or do I make a new one and push our code into it?
<Odd_Bloke> kousu: I would think a new one, else the importer might become confused.
<Odd_Bloke> But IANA Launchpad Developer.
<Odd_Bloke> gmb: ^^
<kousu> Odd_Bloke: okay, thanks, I figured that. Couldn't find any docs that said for sure (and the initial push is going to take hooours)
 * gmb reads the scrollback
<gmb> kousu: I wonder if there might be a better way. Hang on, I'll ask one of the codehosting team for you...
<kousu> gmb: :D
<rockstar> kousu, hi
<kousu> Hi
<rockstar> kousu, so you already have a code import of your svn trunk?
<kousu> Yes, lp:mixxx
<kousu> (though it's 20 days behind svn; there's SSL errors in the recent import logs)
<rockstar> kousu, let me take a look.  I bet we can fix those.
<rockstar> kousu, so I think the issues with your SSL errors will be fixed on the next import.
<rockstar> kousu, so once the import gets caught up, you can ask a question in launchpad-bazaar about stopping the import, and then just work on the bazaar branch.
<kousu> rockstar: thanks!
<kousu> Is that launchpad-bazaar@ or #launchpad-bazaar?
<rockstar> kousu, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<kousu> thanks rockstar and gmb, launchpad is a great thing
<gmb> Thansk kousu
<MTecknology> I have a patch made with 'bzr diff > file' - How can I apply this patch to my files?
<jblount> I love how launchpad bundles together the change emails when I make a bunch of changes near the same time. +++
<MTecknology> nice, I'm missing that feature
<MTecknology> I got 30 emails in 5hr
<rockstar> MTecknology, were they different bugs?
<mathiaz> Hi - I've created two bzr branch holding mysql-dfsg-5.1 packaging bits (just the debian/ directory). These are based on Debian svn repository. When I try to push to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/mysql-server/pkg-{ubuntu,debian}-5.1 it fails.
<MTecknology> rockstar: ya
<mathiaz> Probably because mysql-server is already using stacked branches
<rockstar> MTecknology, it won't bundle those emails.  Just if you change a bug three times really quick (like if you forget to assign it to you when setting InProgress)
<mathiaz> and the branches I'd like to push are not based on the upstream mysql-server ones.
<MTecknology> oh
<mathiaz> How can I handle this situation?
<rockstar> mathiaz, are you in ubuntu-core-dev ?
<mathiaz> rockstar: yes
<mathiaz> rockstar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116915/
<rockstar> mathiaz, looks like your two branches are different formats.
<mathiaz> rockstar: yes - my branches are based on an svn repository
<mathiaz> rockstar: which is different from what upstream mysql-server is using
<mathiaz> so it seems I won't be able to push the packaging branches to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/mysql-server/
<rockstar> mathiaz, if you create new branches you can.
<mathiaz> rockstar: from the website?
<rockstar> mathiaz, or just push.
<rockstar> You don't have to register the branch first.
<mathiaz> rockstar: well push doesn't work
<rockstar> mathiaz, you're pushing to a branch that already exists.
<mathiaz> rockstar: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/mysql-server/pkg-debian-5.1/
<mathiaz> rockstar: ^^ doesn't exist
<mathiaz> rockstar: mysql-server does and uses stacked branches
<rockstar> mathiaz, this one? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/mysql-server/pkg-debian-5.1/
<rockstar> mathiaz, ah, I see what you're saying.  It shouldn't be trying to stack though.
<rockstar> mathiaz, could you file a bug on that?
<mathiaz> rockstar: sure
<mathiaz> rockstar: against launchpad? or another project?
<rockstar> mathiaz, launchpad-bazaar
<MTecknology> matsubara: hi
<matsubara> hello MTecknology
<MTecknology> matsubara: guess what...
<MTecknology> blueprints really do offer an insane amount of karma....
<mpt> That's because few people use them compared with the other Launchpad applications
<mpt> (not that that's a good reason, necessarily, but it is the reason)
<matsubara> MTecknology: I'll close that bug then. thanks
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> matsubara: it just takes a really long time to do
<MTecknology> I mean for the karma to get added
<mrooney> What is the correct way to translate a new series? I uploaded a new template and was expecting any already translated strings in the current series to carry over, but this didn't happen.
<mrooney> Do I export the translations from series A and upload them to series B?
<mrooney> Hm that doesn't seem like an option
<MTecknology> any admins sitting around here?
<MTecknology> mpt: stop doing that
<MTecknology> I ask something you can help on and you pop in right after :P
<mpt> MTecknology, stop doing what?
<MTecknology> mpt: Can you help me change a version number?
<mpt> MTecknology, probably not
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I figured you probably could from the lp hostmask
<mpt> There may be a "Change details" link or similar on the thing you want to change
<mpt> If there isn't, you'll need to file a request to change it <https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad>
<MTecknology> there is, but I can't change that portion of it
<danilos> mrooney: yes, you should export all translations from one series and upload them into a new one
<danilos> mrooney: we are working on making this automatic in the near future
<mrooney> danilos: but that won't stomp over my new TEMPLATE, right?
<danilos> mrooney: depends on the setup and file names
<MTecknology> mpt: what do you do for lp?
<danilos> mrooney: you should not upload old template if you already have a new template up (i.e. you can put that in a tarball instead)
<danilos> mrooney: Launchpad is smart enough to do the merge of all pofiles correctly with the new template
<gmb> MTecknology: mpt it part of Canonical's design team and is a former member of the Launchpad team. He's a UI / design guru.
<mrooney> danilos: ahh I see, thanks! Can I upload just the translations without a template or will it be unhappy?
<MTecknology> oh
<gmb> And possibly a demigod, but I haven't established that beyond reasonable doubt yet.
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> Oh... is LP actually going to be opened up to the public?
<MTecknology> the source to it
<Odd_Bloke> MTecknology: For future reference, the "Help contact" in the topic is the person to go to.
<MTecknology> Odd_Bloke: oh, I've never noticed that
<mpt> MTecknology, yes, it will be open-sourced in July
<MTecknology> wow
<MTecknology> I wonder how many people will try to go from LP to their own servers...
<MTecknology> is that part of the reason for opening it? reduce load? I was thinking about it and the  load on those servers needs to be insane
<Odd_Bloke> Is it all being freed, or just the UI code?
<gmb> Odd_Bloke: Everything except Soyuz and codehosting: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/how-we-are-open-sourcing-launchpad
<MTecknology> nice
<MTecknology> that secret sauce thing is why I was surprised to see it released at all
<gmb> MTecknology: It's being opened because we always promised that we would open it, and we think we've now come to a point where we can open it *and* sustain a paid development team for it, which was one of the major objections to it being opened.
<gmb> MTecknology: As far as load is concerned, well, we're working on making Launchpad much faster (that's our major 3.0 goal). Whether people will want to run their own instance or not I don't know, but I do know that Launchpad does require quite a bit of infrastructure.
<Odd_Bloke> Oh crap.
<Odd_Bloke> I made the mistake of reading comments on the internet.
<MTecknology> I'm not going away, the thought of doing it myself is scary :P - my web server has a 400MHz proc :P
<MTecknology> somehow it does a good job though
<gmb> Odd_Bloke: Generally not a good thing... why, what's perturbed you?
<MTecknology> Odd_Bloke: me too - they're kinda irritating
<MTecknology> the only comment of any value was the link to that other article
<Odd_Bloke> gmb: The number of complaints about Soyuz not being freed.
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> Well, it's a contentious issue in some parts of the OSS world.
<MTecknology> 9 is a good comment
<MTecknology> can't imagine why
<Odd_Bloke> Well, I would prefer if it were free.  But, equally, having a paid development team is probably vastly more useful to it at this point in time.
<Odd_Bloke> I'd be interested to see if a Soyuz-a-like is developed once everything else is free...
<Odd_Bloke> s/I'd/I'll/
<MTecknology> LOL!
<MTecknology> ok - so sabdfl is good in an arguement
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<maxb> I wish Soyuz was being opened, because it's part of the Ubuntu process that particularly interests me. (And has bugs I'd help in fixing). On the other hand, I wish people would stop getting uppity about it, when it's clearly Canonical's right to decide which bits of its work it releases.
<bigjools> on the bright side, you'll get to see the code for the Soyuz UI stuff
<maxb> Meanwhile, how about you guys who do have the source get on to fixing those Packages-arch-specific processing bugs? :-)
<geser> cprov: any update on question #59622 (Re-publish libtest-perl-critic-perl in jaunty)? Is some information missing or is it somewhere in your work queue?
<cprov> geser: No, I'm sorry, it's not happening in this cycle.
<cprov> geser: scratch that, I just have to resurrect the binaries for you, will do that.
<geser> thanks
<cprov> geser: let's talk about it
<cprov> geser: the superseded publication is in intrepid and you want it to be resurrect in jaunty, right ?
<cprov> geser: why you can't simply bump the version and do a new upload ?
<geser> cprov: both intrepid and jaunty are affected, but for intrepid I should probably go through a SRU to add it back which is not really worth it
<geser> for jaunty I could reupload it if it's easier for you
<cprov> geser: it is
<cprov> geser: also the higher version might be beneficial
<geser> ok, will reupload it then
<cprov> I'd have to request archive-admin permission to do what you are requesting (intrepid -> jaunty)
<cprov> geser: it's better if we do that in the clearest way possible, with a new upload.
<geser> so in cases I find another missing deb the preferred solution is to reupload?
<cprov> geser: if it's cross-series yes
<cprov> geser: if it's in the development series (and it's not frozen) I can re-activate it easily.
<geser> ah, ok
<daniel_tp> hi, following problem: i've don't know my email address anymore i used to register (i used a trash-email-address because my .eu-mail doesnt work, always wrong, verification hash doesn't fit... bug?)
<Ursinha> daniel_tp, what is a trash-email-address? and which is your user id on lp?
<daniel_tp> danielkutik
<daniel_tp> Ursinha, for example: www.spam.la
<AlexC_> g'morning Earthlets
<AlexC_> is there a way to see the translation status of all templates, such as on https://translations.launchpad.net/tangocms/trunk - to currently do this we have to go through every template to see. We'd like a general overview of how much translating has been done
<mrooney> danilos: are you around by any chance? I can't figure out how to move over my translations properly to a new series
<mrooney> I download the old series PO files, replaced the template with the new one, and upload that
<mrooney> and after getting the success email, there are still no translations showing up for that series
<mrooney> hmm..maybe I've figured it out...
<dsas_> Hello, I'm wondering if there's some way the ubuntu-docs team cam bugs on the ubuntu source package and bugs on the ubuntu-doc project better synchronised?
<dsas_> few or 0 bugs are ubuntu specific. The package is maintained in our bzr repo.
<dsas_> Currently we have to either check two different lists of bugs or change everything twice
<dsas_> bah, sorry for my english, I've open been speaking it 23 years now.
<dsas_> only, even.
<mwhudson> irc destroys my ability to type
<dsas_> maybe thats it, I've been blaming the eeepc keyboard
<dsas_> anyway yes, we want to have a better workflow that gives us all bugs in one place and doesn't require lots of twiddling of lp buttons
 * kfogel is away: back on later
<MTecknology> How do I get my projects license reviewed?
<beuno> MTecknology, you poke bac
 * bac hides
<MTecknology> bac: hi
<bac> MTecknology: gimme an URL
<MTecknology> bac: don't worry, I'm still making sure I have it right
<bac> MTecknology: what is your project named?
<MTecknology> loco-drupal
<MTecknology> I know the license isn't right yet
<bac> MTecknology: how do you expect it to change?
<MTecknology> I'm not sure. I'm just running around and trying to make sure I have the right license applied.
<bac> MTecknology:it looks ok right now.  the restriction you have seems reasonable.  as long as you don't muck it up with a bunch of CC-NC stuff.  :)
<MTecknology> I was kinda hoping to find a link to an ubuntu webpage to explain that paragraph
<bac> MTecknology: sorry, i can't help there.  but when you have it finalized just ping me here or send me email (bac at canonical) and i'll take a look.
<MTecknology> ok
<bac> MTecknology: are you behind 'loco-drupal-dev'?  does it really need to hang around?
<mtaylor> launchpad didn't like my code review :(
<mwhudson> did it say why?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: OOPS-1138CEMAIL12
<mwhudson> oh
<mtaylor> mwhudson: I was trying out the "approve code review via email" thing
<mwhudson> mtaylor: the proposal was already marked "merged"
<mtaylor> mwhudson: ah. ok
<mwhudson> mtaylor: there is a bug about this, i think it may be fix committed already
<mtaylor> mwhudson: about giving a better feedback message?
<mwhudson> mtaylor: i can't remember the resolution, that sounds like the absolute minimum fix
<mtaylor> awesome. well... good to know
<mtaylor> mwhudson: next time I'll try the email review interface _before_ I merge the code
<mwhudson> mtaylor: here's the bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/326056
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326056 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS on InvalidStateTransition when reviewing code by mail" [Low,Triaged]
<mwhudson> it's marked Low, which sounds a bit rubbish
<mwhudson> feel free to comment
<mwhudson> :)
<mtaylor> mwhudson: just did. thanks
<mwhudson> mtaylor: thanks
<mwhudson> it seems to be one of those "a bug! but to fix it properly, we need to change our data model, argh"
<mwhudson> whereas there is a quick fix that will actually help user experience
<mtaylor> indeed
<mtaylor> those happen to me all them time :)
<thumper> mtaylor: that's on my to fix list
<MTecknology> What license should I use for my reproduction of the launchpad-openid plugins? We converted it to use drupal 6.x
<MTecknology> bac: ping
<bac> hi
<MTecknology> jonobaconcanonical AT googlemail DOTcom
<MTecknology> bac: What license should I use for my reproduction of the launchpad-openid plugins? We converted it to use drupal 6.x
<bac> MTecknology: what is the original project name on LP?
<MTecknology> I'm not sure...
 * bac looks
<bac> https://edge.launchpad.net/drupal-openid
<MTecknology> oh, I just found https://help.launchpad.net/DrupalPlugins
<MTecknology> bac: Metcalfe is in our team too
<bac> MTecknology: so you extended one of those modules?
<MTecknology> pretty much
<MTecknology> his is for drupal 5.x, ours is for 6.x and will be for 7.x
<MTecknology> actually, I might talk to him about merging the projects into loco-drupal
<bac> MTecknology: why does it need to be a separate project from 'drupal-openid'?
<bac> MTecknology: i think stu would be better to advise you on how to manage your work than me.
<MTecknology> bac: it's because we just started building on it and wound up keeing it
<MTecknology> I'll talk to him for it
<bac> can you chat with him when he shows up tomorrow?
<bac> thanks
<bac> MTecknology: i asked earlier, but did you create 'loco-drupal-dev'?  if so, does it need to be kept?
<MTecknology> ya, you can drop it
<MTecknology> bac: would I want to keep GPLv2 for the openid stuff, or should I just use GPLv3?
<bac> MTecknology: could you file a request in the Answer section of launchpad to delete that project, please?
<MTecknology> ok
<bac> MTecknology: if the original is "v2" then i think you should keep v2.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> bac: done
<bac> thanks so much.  clearing out the dross is good.
<MTecknology> bac: could you review my license? https://launchpad.net/loco-drupal
<bac> MTecknology: gladly.  done.
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<bac> MTecknology: ttyl.  i'm done for the day.  ping me later if you have need.
<MTecknology> bac: aight, thanks much
<MTecknology> bac: still here?
<bac> yep
<MTecknology> how long will it be before a ducky man goes through the answers? I have two requests out there atm
<MTecknology> just curious
<bac> MTecknology: each day a member of the launchpad team reviews outstanding requests in the answers forum
<bac> it's the person listed in the topic for this channel as "help contact"
<MTecknology> ok, thanks
<MTecknology> I'll bug ya later then :)
<bac> they take the shift during their normal working hours, wherever that may be
<bac> so henning will take a look tomorrow, german time:  https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<MTecknology> thanks
<mathiaz> Hi - does vcs-import support non-trunk/ svn import?
<mwhudson> mathiaz: yes, but with caveats
<mathiaz> mwhudson: would the following vcs-import be accepted: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dovecot/pkg-debian-1.1?
<mwhudson> mathiaz: so the caveat is that if you also import svn://svn.debian.org/collab-maint/deb-maint/dovecot/trunk, the two branches will not be mergeable
<mwhudson> mathiaz: if you're ok with that, then yes
<mathiaz> mwhudson: because they won't have a common ancestor?
<mwhudson> right
<mathiaz> mwhudson: so if we track dovecot/branches/1.1-work for now in ubuntu (ie the ubuntu package is based on this branch and the ubuntu pkg branch is based on it) when debian switches to dovecot/trunk/ we'll have to give up all of the ubuntu bzr branch history
<mwhudson> yep
<mwhudson> bzr-svn handles svn branches much better
<mathiaz> mwhudson: so the other solution is that I use bzr-svn and push the resulting branch to lp myself
<mathiaz> mwhudson: and not rely on vcs-import
<mwhudson> yes
<mathiaz> mwhudson: ok - I'll do the latter then.
<mathiaz> mwhudson: could you reject/delete https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dovecot/pkg-debian-1.1 ?
<mwhudson> mathiaz: iz gone
#launchpad 2009-02-12
<MTecknology> Where's metcalfe?
<MTecknology> :(
<MTecknology> Where's Rinchen too :(
<lfaraone> How can we enable "expirable bugs" for a ubuntu package?
<lfaraone> Spesifically https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+expirable-bugs gives me an error.
<Ursinha> MTecknology, Rinchen morphed into joey
<MTecknology> joey: HI!
<MTecknology> I forgot that :P
<Ursinha> MTecknology, :P
<MTecknology> joey: really though, come here
<MTecknology> Ursinha: are you a ducky?
<Ursinha> what's that?
<MTecknology> rubber ducky
<spm> Ursinha: lp-admin
<Ursinha> lol
<MTecknology> I take it not :P
<MTecknology> spm: are you?
<Ursinha> spm, rubber ducky?? hahahahahahaha
<spm> Ursinha: everyone wants the rubberducky
<spm> MTecknology: yes
<MTecknology> spm: can I annoy you for two answers right now?
<spm> you can ask, whether I get annoyed is up for grabs :-)
<MTecknology> delete project and rename two version numbers
<spm> fwiw, generally we prefer that stuff that requires us to use admin powers comes via answers. makes it easier to confirm the person requesting is valid in that sense, vs some random dude on IRC.
<spm> MTecknology: easily.
<spm> and for those - definately want a request on answers.
<spm> MTecknology: shoot them in now. I'm doing a heap of others atm, so am in the groove as it were.
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60691 ; https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60656
<spm> ta
<spm> :-)
<MTecknology> spm: or were you already on them?
<spm> nah. we have a Community contact who... filters/vets questions. they assign to us if they pass muster. helps us focus on server woes etc without being distracted constantly.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> spm: ....
<spm> MTecknology: yup?
<MTecknology> ummm
<spm> let me guess - wrong project? :-)
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal-dev
<spm> no prob - they're not deleted - just disabled. one sec.
<MTecknology> phew
<spm> MTecknology: try now - should be back?
<spm> heh. be careful what you ask for? :-)
<MTecknology> oops
<MTecknology> thanks for fixing it :)
<spm> no worries
<MTecknology> did you do see my mistake and teach me a little lesson?
<MTecknology> because it worked
<spm> ha no. I thought it odd that you wanted that project removed, but you're high inthe karma for it, and I knew it was reversible if you didn't have consensus from the others.
<MTecknology> oh - :P
<MTecknology> spm: wait until the rest of the blueprint stuff goes through
<MTecknology> spm: how hard is it to fix the versions for 5.x?
<spm> the release versions?
<spm> update sql, not normally something we'd do.
<MTecknology> spm: you could delete them too?
<spm> easier than update. yes.
<spm> MTecknology: would you prefer delete? if so, can I ask that you update the question first?
<MTecknology> sure - just a sec
<MTecknology> spm: updated
<spm> MTecknology: removed
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> oh - last question
<MTecknology> I want a rubber ducky
<MTecknology> :P
<spm> :-)
<spm> visit your local bath store, buy one. ;-)
<MTecknology> ok :)
<LaserJock> is it generally ok to stick with the launchpadlib that comes with Intrepid?
 * jml has no clue
<MTecknology> What does stuart metcalfe come in here?
<LaserJock> hmm, so I seem unable to authenticate with launchpadlib
<MTecknology> spm: still awake?
<MTecknology> spm: you should look at what my karma just went up to now in that team :P
<MTecknology> What am I doing wrong with bzr upgrade? http://pastebin.com/m6a115dbc
<mwhudson> push doesn't change the format
<mwhudson> try bzr upgrade lp:whatever
<MTecknology> mwhudson: this thing is massive... is there any way to make bazaar forget everything after revision X?
<MTecknology> I'm doing the upgrade now, It's been going about 10 min now
<mwhudson> i can run the upgrade for you somewhere closer to the data centre
<MTecknology> I imagine it'll take a but
<MTecknology> bit*
<MTecknology> mwhudson: should I just cancel it?
<mwhudson> i can't answer that for you
<MTecknology> I'll wait for it
<MTecknology> what about forgetting everything prior to revision 10?
<MTecknology> mwhudson: or am I better dropping things and recreating them>
<mwhudson> MTecknology: you keep using words like "should" and "better" that i'm not in a position to evaluate
<mwhudson> probably the safest thing is to just let the upgrade run
<MTecknology> I'm letting that happen
<MTecknology> What I'm asking about is the revisions. The reason I'm even doing any modifications to this is because I realize how massive this thing is. There's a LOT more crap in here than what should be. So what I did is remove them.
<MTecknology> But if someone every does a branch to grab it, they're going to grab a crap load of extras.
<MTecknology> What I want to do is make bazaar forget about any revision prior to 10
<MTecknology> mwhudson: is this possible?
<mwhudson> not without essentially recreating the branch
<MTecknology> that blowsw
<mwhudson> #bzr is a better place to discuss this, btw
<MTecknology> Is there any way to do that w/o losing everything like bugs and other things attatched to it?
<MTecknology> hrm... maybe I will just drop and recreate it :P
<MTecknology> hrm 0 I fixed it :)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: henninge | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<kiko> MTecknology, ping?
<kiko> or adiroiban
<adiroiban> hi
<kiko> adiroiban, so I saw somebody registered this:
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal-dev/
<kiko> which is just an alias for
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/
<kiko> but I know nobody knows
<kiko> but we have project aliases
<kiko> should I disable -dev and make "loco-drupal-dev" an alias for loco-drupal?
<adiroiban> for me is ok. As far as I know I did not registered that project.
<kiko> I wonder who did
<kiko> oh, MTecknology himself
<kiko> okay, I'll do that
<kiko> MTecknology, ping me when you are around
<adiroiban> I think you can do that and just send a notice to loco-drupal-development team
<kiko> adiroiban, maybe you can help me do that :)
<adiroiban> do you want me to send the notice? or how can I help ?
<adiroiban> :)
<henninge> lfaraone: about your question concerning "expirable bugs"
<henninge> lfaraone: I hadn't heard of this feature before but it does not sound like it is configurable for individual packages.
<henninge> lfaraone: Maybe ask the question again here: https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/+addquestion
<mvo> hi, there is a feature branch against update-manager from petski that adds changelog (well, changes file) fetching for PPAs to u-m. is that something that you feel comfortable with? it might add some load to LP (but only if peple enable PPAs, otherwise it goes to the static chagelogs.ubuntu.com adress)
<henninge> mvo: Hi!
<henninge> mvo: bigjools might be able to asses that.
<bigjools> mvo: sounds good to me
<mvo> hi henninge
<bialix> hi, is it possible to search/browse the projects based on programming language used for project sources?
<bialix> say, I'd like to learn C++ so I'm interesting to find some C++ project at LP to work on
<bialix> sf.net has this classificator
<henninge> bialix: Not that I know of, although this information can be set for  projects.
<henninge> bialix: but the registry team might know more about this, salgado seems to be up already... ;-)
<bialix> salgado: ^^
<bialix> I saw this info available on project page, but can't see the way to search the project
<bialix> I'd prefer to work with project that use bzr
<henninge> bialix: that is a worthy goal ;)
<salgado> bialix, we don't have a way to filter projects based on the language they're written in, but we can use google for that: http://www.google.com.br/search?q="Languages%3A+C%2B%2B"+site%3Alaunchpad.net
<salgado> bialix, you may want to file a bug against launchpad.net/launchpad for the missing feature, though.  it should be easy to implement
<bialix> hm, ok will try google
<henninge> bialix: This search works even better: http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=en&q="Languages%3A+C%2B%2B"+site%3Alaunchpad.net
<bialix> ok
 * bialix looking
<bialix> perhaps it was obvious
<bialix> perhaps I need to adjust the search request to catch mixed-languages projects too...
<salgado> henninge, what's the difference between yours and mine?
<henninge> salgado: I added quotations around "Languages: C++"
<henninge> salgado: but thinking about it, it is not really "better", just "different" ...
<salgado> I had that too, no?
<henninge> no.
<henninge> salgado: funny, they get lost when clicking on the link here. Mine, too.
<henninge> salgado: the "" I mean.
<salgado> henninge, weird... they don't get lost here.  maybe something to do with your IRC client?
<henninge> salgado: guess so. xchat.
<salgado> same here
<henninge> salgado: I am using the build-in url detection
<henninge> built-in
<henninge> salgado: If I do copy-and-paste, they don't get lost.
<salgado> henninge, oh, and you've used the "Open link in browser" menu item?
<henninge> salgado: yes
<salgado> I used Ctrl-click to open it
<salgado> it doesn't get lost when you use Ctrl-click. :)
<henninge> but or feature ... ;-)
<henninge> bug or feature ...? ;-)
 * henninge lunches
<mpt> mrevell-lunch, I just received a message from you about my PPA's size limit, but I don't have a PPA.
<bigjools> mpt: you have ~launchpad
<mpt> ah, I see
<cody-somerville> bigjools, I *didn't* get an e-mail :(
<mpt> I'd forgotten about that :-)
<bigjools> cody-somerville: I think the email goes to the team's contact address by default
<cody-somerville> bigjools, I still feel left out :(
<bigjools> cody-somerville: want me to forward you some of my spam? :)
<cody-somerville> I have almost as many unread e-mails in my spam box as I do unread in my inbox
 * henninge is back
<gnomefreak> is Matthew Revel's message on PPA size limits and auto responce message or does he send them himself?
<henninge> That is auto-generated I think, right mrevell?
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> i sent reply to it than thought to ask
<Odd_Bloke> gnomefreak: A reply might still get through. :)
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<henninge> gnomefreak: what adress did the reply go to?
<henninge> address
<gnomefreak> to matthew.revell@canonical.com
<henninge> gnomefreak: he'll get it then
<mrevell> on the phone, will reply after
<gnomefreak> ok thanks :)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<henninge> bye bye, had a good time ... ;-)
<AlexC_> g'morning
<AlexC_> I'm wondering how I can give other people (or a team) access to upload translation files, I see no 'driver' that can be set for translations. How can it be done?
<MTecknology> kiko: ping
<kiko> c'est moi
<kiko> how are you
<MTecknology> good, you?
<MTecknology> I just read logs
<MTecknology> I woulda responded when I got the text message last night, but I was WAY too tired ;)
<MTecknology> you can make an alias for me? :) - I didn't know that was possible
<hyperair> can a team be deleted?
<hyperair> i used to use a ppa for gscrot, but suddenly it seems to have disappeared
<hyperair> together with the team
<MTecknology> hyperair: it can be if you ask on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<hyperair> i see
<kiko> MTecknology, I did already
<kiko> hyperair, a team can be renamed.
<kiko> hyperair, cprov or bigjools will know about this
<hyperair> hmm i see
<hyperair> aha
<hyperair> renamed to shutter
<MTecknology> kiko: is it possible to delete a bug?
<kiko> no.
<MTecknology> o, thanks
<cprov> hyperair: that's what I was about to point ;) it's called "shutter" now
<hyperair> cprov: aha well thanks anyway =)
<cprov> hyperair: do you know the people involved with it?
<hyperair> cprov: no i don't
<hyperair> cprov: regarding gscrot, i'm just a user
<hyperair> cprov: why?
<cprov> hyperair: right, no problem, I'm just curious about the reason of the renaming.
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> it could be similar to the gtorrent->deluge rename =p
<cprov> hyperair: maybe we should keep aliases around for sometime to avoid this problem
<hyperair> hm
<cprov> hyperair: exactly.
<hyperair> but i noticed their source package is still called gscrot
<hyperair> strangely
 * hyperair is annoyed at opera
<hyperair> why won't they make up their mind regarding the whole qt-whatever linking?!
<hyperair> it's so annoying. one moment you see a qt4 release of opera and you're happy. next moment you're back to qt3.
<MTecknology> is opera even open sourced?
<kiko> hyperair, gscrot was a HORRIBLE name
<hyperair> MTecknology: no it isn't
<kiko> the fact that it was renamed is to me the last possible hint that a god might exist
<hyperair> kiko: agreed.
<hyperair> kiko: i like the way you put it
<kiko> you know, squiggly lines n all
<hyperair> squiggly lines?
<MTecknology> joey: hey, how's it going?
<joey> howdy
<joey> dsl dropped :-(
<MTecknology> joey: you remember helping loco-drupal with some of ethe porting of the launchpad openid stuff?
<joey> MTecknology, yes
<MTecknology> I already tried to get a hold of stu via email and I'm just waiting, I just want your opinion to... What would be you opinion of making those projects and alias to ours. Since we have the 5.x and 6.x versions packaged up. We're going to move everything to 7.x pretty soon too
<MTecknology> joey: any opinion?
<joey> MTecknology, well you have to options... wait for Stu (you should send him another email)  or ...well, you could use the project alias support (see the news blog) but I don't think that's going to solve your problem.
<joey> the Answers question is still the way to go
<MTecknology> joey: I was just wondering what your opinion was
<MTecknology> I'll wait a day or two for him to reply, I haven't been waiting long at all
<joey> MTecknology, I don't really have an opinion besides "talk to stu".
<joey> MTecknology, he always does the right thing so... :-)
<MTecknology> lol, ok
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> bac: pi
<MTecknology> ng
<bac> MTecknology: on the phone right now.  be with you in a bit
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> bac: still on the phone?
<MTecknology> oh, shuttleworth left? :(
<bac> MTecknology hi
<MTecknology> bac: how's it going?
<bac> good. and you?
<MTecknology> pretty good
<MTecknology> bac: could you review a license for me? I tried to find the one that best suites something that I have about 0 care what someone else does with it
<bac> MTecknology: sure.  have an URL?
<MTecknology> wait... I don't need you to review it with CPL, do I?
<bac> not if it is one of the licenses with a checkbox.  only if you select 'Other/Open Source' does it need review.
<MTecknology> ok, ok
<MTecknology> well - then go away
<MTecknology> :P - sorry to bug you for nothing
<MTecknology> CPL is pretty much entirely open, right?
<bialix> hi guys, anybody here can help with openid provided by LP?
<bialix> I'm trying to use my LP openid to login at stackoverflow.com
<bialix> unfortunately I've got the error
<bialix> Unable to log in with your OpenID provider:
<bialix> OpenID parameter 'session_type' was missing from the query.
<bialix> is it possible to do something with that?
<matsubara> bialix, maybe bug 318972?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318972 in python-openid "OpenID problem with stackoverflow.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318972
 * bialix reading bug
<bialix> bad
<bialix> I want to use LP openid as primary id
<bialix> thanks for the link to bug
 * bialix going away sad
<maxb> What's with the pulsing green AJAX loady stuff? :-)
<beuno> maxb, PPAs?
<beuno> or subscribers?
<maxb> PPAs
<beuno> maxb, will slide soon instead of pulsate green
<beuno> but the reason you're seeing that
<beuno> is because it's not loaded via ajax, so the page loads faster
<LaserJock> leonardr: around?
<leonardr> laserjock, yes
<LaserJock> leonardr: great, rockstar suggested I talk to you about an launchpadlib issue I'm having
<leonardr> sure
<LaserJock> leonardr: I can't authenticate
<LaserJock> I get launchpadlib.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized after I hit "Enter"
<LaserJock> that's  at the launchpad = Launchpad.get_token_and_login('just testing', STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir) line
<leonardr> do you see registered tokens at https://launchpad.net/~[username]/+oauth-tokens ?
<leonardr> or rather, https://staging.launchpad.net/~[username]/+oauth-tokens ?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> I have 2 because I tried once with 'just testing' and then another time with a different app name
<LaserJock> I tried with both the launchpadlib version in Intrepid and also from bzr
<LaserJock> so perhaps LP just hates me
<LaserJock> :-)
<leonardr> this has happened a couple of times before, but i don't remember the problem
<LaserJock> leonardr: is there any debugging I can do?
<LaserJock> leonardr: or should I just forget about it and do some screen-scraping? :-)
<leonardr> no, don't forget about it
<leonardr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/318112
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 318112 in launchpadlib "Scripts return 401 error randomly (dup-of: 319710)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 319710 in launchpad-foundations "Incorrect nonce processing in API" [High,In progress]
<leonardr> that gives some debug code to run
<LaserJock> leonardr: do you suspect that that is my issue? it seems like for them it's random failures
<LaserJock> or are you just pointing me to the debug code
<leonardr> just pointing you to the debug code
<leonardr> in hopes that it will jog my memory as to what this problem is
<LaserJock> leonardr: did you get my PM?
<MTecknology> crap
<MTecknology> any admins around?
<MTecknology> I need a release and milestone removed
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60808
<spm> MTecknology: sure, on it
<MTecknology> spm: sorry about doing that again
<spm> MTecknology: just the release, yes?
<MTecknology> ya
<spm> MTecknology: is gone
<MTecknology> thanks
<LaserJock> leonardr: it works on edge!
<LaserJock> leonardr: so it appears staging doesn't like me
<LaserJock> ungrateful little copycat :-)
<leonardr> laserjock, would you try getting credentials on staging, saving them to a file, then starting a new session that loads credentials from the file?
<LaserJock> leonardr: ok
<LaserJock> well, hang on
<LaserJock> how can I save the credentials if it fails to authenticate?
<LaserJock> leonardr: ^^?
<leonardr> laserjock, let me see if it's possible
<mtaylor> hey guys - from where do you generate the list of all available languages for translations? (http://translations.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/+editlanguages)
 * mtaylor is trying to find a good canonical source for that...
<poolie> mtaylor: you want a list of many human languages?
<mtaylor> poolie: well... I'm trying to get a list of languages (and locale code) that one _might_ have installed on a system...
<mtaylor> poolie: then then the next step is also trying to figure out which ones are _actually_ installed
<mtaylor> poolie: I figured you guys have a nice big list of translation targets - so maybe you were reading a list somewhere in the system that I just haven't found yet
<poolie> mtaylor: most of the developers are in europe so may be asleep/offline
<poolie> for translations
<mtaylor> stupid sleep
<poolie> :)
<poolie> if you send may we can probably pull out the file
<poolie> if it's not from a public source already
<mtaylor> poolie: well... I'm more interested in if it's from a public source and where that might be
<mtaylor> poolie: I'd appreciate it if it's just your list, but I'm trying to figure out some things about locale support without generating my own list
<mtaylor> i.e. ... I want it to magically grow without thought from me. :)
<mtaylor> poolie: I'll ping again once europe is awake... thanks!
<poolie> > Turkish, Ottoman (1500-1928)                           (ota)
<poolie> srsly? :)
<mtaylor> like, /usr/share/locale/all_languages, for instance, includes many languages, and has things like en_US and en_GB in the list, but doesn't have pt_PT and pt_BR, having instead only pt... so it's not really _all_ lanauges...
<mtaylor> wow
<mtaylor> is that an iso lanauge?
<poolie> apparently
<mtaylor> wow
<poolie> i'm trying to see if the ilst is in our source tree
<mtaylor> my favorite is that setlocale() takes a locale string which "may be different from system to system"
<mtaylor> that's just lovely
<poolie> http://svn.joyent.com/opensource/connector/source/trunk/test/feedvalidator/feedvalidator/iso639codes.py
<mtaylor> sweet
<mtaylor> and it's got Turkish, Ottoman
<poolie> you can't go back to Constantinople :)
<mtaylor> sadly, you are right
<poolie> heh
<poolie> also
<poolie> ./database/schema/archive/HideObscureLanguages.sql:UPDATE language SET visible=false WHERE code='ab';-- Abkhazian
<mtaylor> abkhazian is real? I thought Neal Stephenson just made that one up
#launchpad 2009-02-13
<MTecknology> beuno: ping
<mrooney> Will upgrading my bzr in Intrepid fix this: "Selected-file commit of merges is not supported yet"
<mrooney> or, is there a way to merge just one file
<jml> mrooney: #bzr is probably a better place to ask that question.
<jml> mrooney: but you can 'bzr revert --forget-merges' iirc, which will leave all the content changes from the merge, but forget the other stuff.
<mrooney> jml: oh yeah, I meant to ask there, sorry :)
<mrooney> but I have to merge again later, so I fear forgetting that history could be problematic
<jml> mrooney: well, you can do an experiment easily enough
<jml> mrooney: 'bzr branch target-branch experiment; cd experiment; bzr merge ../source-branch; ...'
<jml> mrooney: but my experience with bzr is that conflicts are nothing to be afraid of.
<mrooney> you haven't used translations enough :)
<nhandler> When were the PPAs updated to show the contents of the .deb files and the .changes file in the build log?
<ausimage> I think there might be an error in the ppa help to add keys on the terminal :/
<ausimage> though I am still stuck with wierd errors
<poolie> jml: that's the second time today i've seen "no address associated with hostname" when the plugin is trying to talk to the lp xmlrpc server
<poolie> networking seems ok for me in other regards
<poolie> i wonder if there's a problem in dns somewhere
<spm> poolie: resolver timeout perhaps?
<MTecknology> I didn't realize just how massive karma is given from blueprints - I gained 15k from it....
<mtaylor> launchpad people - love the email code review thing. kudos!
<mtaylor> now, just get me a bzr merge-request plugin (or something like it) so I can submit merge requests via command line and I'll be set!
<spiv> I think bzr send can already do that?
<spiv> Possibly not with the default options, though.
<BjornT> mtaylor: what spiv said. we do something like 'bzr send --no-bundle --mail-to=merge@code.launchpad.net'. not sure whether the --no-bundle is required, perhaps it's just there to make the merge request prettier.
<MTecknology> kiko: ping
<kiko> MTecknology, hey
<MTecknology> really, fast
<MTecknology> kiko: did you see that release we made with the LoCo Drupal thing?
<kiko> nope! where is it?
<mtaylor> BjornT: fascinating. I'll have to try that
<MTecknology> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1827
<MTecknology> brb - while you check it out
<MTecknology> kiko: what do you think?
<kiko> wow, this is very neat!
<kiko> let me show this off today
<MTecknology> would you support my application for membership?
<MTecknology> ok :)
<kiko> I would, definitely
<MTecknology> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<MTecknology> kiko: so I can count on you being around in there?
<kiko> damn, friday
<kiko> maybe. I need to go to brasilia that day
<MTecknology> ?
<kiko> ?
<MTecknology> is that going to be hard to make?
<MTecknology> that's thursday for me :P
<kiko> it might, I'll try, but you can ask joey too, who can probably make it if I can't
<MTecknology> I was going to ask him too :PO
<MTecknology> Could you toss something on my wiki in case you don't?
<MTecknology> Well, I'm looking at less than 3hr sleep tonight
<MTecknology> I'll talk to ya'll later
<MTecknology> kiko: thanks for your support :)
<MTecknology> kiko: I know you can shoot an email into the list too if you can't make it.
<MTecknology> good night :D
<kiko> cool
<kiko> will do
<zigo-----> jamesh are you online?
<zigo-----> I was wondering if you had a .deb read for pygpgme as it's blocking to boostrap a CentOS with yum on a Lenny, ATM.
<zigo-----> Lenny will be out next saturday, and it WONT be in ... :(
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: bigjools | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<persia> When a package is copied from a P3A into the Ubuntu archive, is there any way to retrieve the build log?
<bigjools> persia: yes, it should become public
<persia> bigjools, How should I navigate to it?
<bigjools> there's a bug that prevents display of the normal portlet but there's another way - which package?
<persia> linux : 2.6.24-23.48
<bigjools> okay let me check
<jtv> Happy 1234567890 day, everyone!  http://www.1234567890day.com/
<bigjools> jtv: http://www.coolepochcountdown.com/
<jtv> bigjools: ah, had to allow some scripts before it started working… wonder what they use Google APIs for?
<bigjools> who knows these days, I get so many damn cookies from google
<jtv> bigjools: funny how you worry about these things when you get warnings, despite the fact that you've survived thus far without any protection
<bigjools> noscript + cookie filtering makes my web pages load quicker.  Nuff said.
<kiko> it also makes launchpad bonk :)
<bigjools> bonk?!
<bigjools> persia: go here https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.24-23.48
<bigjools> persia: click on a binary package link, then one of the arch-specific packages on the right
<bigjools> and there's a link to the build on that page
<persia> What's the title of the link?
<bigjools> on the bright side, we're fixing all this, honest
<bigjools> an example would be "amd64 build of linux 2.6.24-23.48 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE "
<persia> I know :)  I just want it today, so am looking for the dirty hack, as my own experimentation with URL hacking didn't get me where I wanted.
<bigjools> look here https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/amd64/linux-libc-dev/2.6.24-23.48
<persia> Got it.  Thanks.
<bigjools> great, let me know if you need anything else
<persia> bigjools, Not in any immediate timeframe.  That's enough that I can dig for arbitrary package and arch next time this arises until the portlet is available again.
<bigjools> persia: if you need another, start from the /ubuntu/+source/<name>/<version> page
<bigjools> we're also going to work on exposing these builds in the API soon
<persia> Not from /ubuntu/release/arch/binary-package/version?
<bigjools> or there if you want
<persia> When it's not P3A, I usually start from /ubuntu/+source/package and click the handy link for whichever release I want.  It's just the embargoed stuff that's tricky (or even potentially embargoed).
<bigjools> yes, there's a bug :(
<zigo-----> jamesh: found http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/p/pygpgme/pygpgme_0.1-1.dsc, so it's ok, forget it.
<jefferai> Hey there...can someone help me with managing my PPA?  I made a build of some packages, although since they told me to use debuild and not debuild -S -sa, it was a binary build
<jefferai> which I then uploaded to my PPA by doing a dput on the changes file
<jefferai> it's not showing up in my PPA, but it also seems to be sitting there wasting space
<bigjools> jefferai: how do you know it's using space if it's not showing in your PPA?
<jefferai> I did rebuild the package with debuild -S -sa and am in the middle of doing a dput on the _source.changes file (as opposed to the _i386.changes file)
<jefferai> bigjools: well, it spent the time uploading all the packages, and when I ran dput on the i386.changes file again (mistakenly) it said it was already uploaded
<bigjools> jefferai: use dpuf -f to force it, it's a local check
<jefferai> yeah, but I don't want to upload it again
<jefferai> I want to clear those contents from the PPA
<bigjools> you original upload will have been rejected
<jefferai> ah
<jefferai> ok
<bigjools> we don't allow binary uploads
<jefferai> so it uploaded all of it, and then it was rejected?
<bigjools> yes, you should have received an email
 * jefferai checks
<bigjools> if you didn't, then you didn't sign the upload correctly
<jefferai> ah yep
<jefferai> got it
<bigjools> great
<jefferai> sorry, new to packaging things
<bigjools> np, we all had to start somewhere!
<jefferai> so once the _source.changes completes, then it should enter the build process at some point
<jefferai> once that's successfully done, the package will become available?
<bigjools> yes, you can follow the progress on your PPA page
<jefferai> great
<bigjools> thanks for using PPAs!  I'd like to hear your feedback
<jefferai> bigjools: a bit hard to get started, is all
<jefferai> other than that, the scripts took care of pretty much everything
<bigjools> great
<jefferai> of course, my packages were easy since they're slight mods to some packages already built for jaunty, but for intrepid
<oubiwann> rockstar: ping
<oubiwann> jml: ping
<radix> any code hosting guys around?
<radix> having a problem pushing branches to launchpad ("can't install revision" errors)
<spiv> radix: I'm sad to say that's more likely to be a bzr bug :(
<radix> spiv: okie doke
<radix> oubiwann: can you tell spiv the location of a branch with this problem?
<Laney> I cannot figure out how to make an upstream link for a package. Can someone help?
<Laney> What is an upstream series?
<oubiwann> spiv: getting the link...
<Laney> The error "<structured-string 'Invalid series given.'>" is most unhelpful
<spiv> oubiwann: the traceback from ~/.bzr.log is more likely to be useful
<oubiwann> https://code.launchpad.net/~oubiwann/landscape-client/328990-landscape-mocker-hides-exception
<oubiwann> spiv: cool, I'll take a look
<radix> launchpad (when you view the branch page) is also showing the error
<spiv> Oh, error in the mirrorer.
<radix> but you also get it when you just "brancH"
<spiv> Ok, *that* might well be a codehosting bug :)
<oubiwann> spiv: I get the same error locally, too
<spiv> But it might also be an error in the repo.
<radix> though maybe it's being corrupted during the upload, yeah
<spiv> I'd guess that it'll fail a 'bzr check'.
<spiv> It's late here, but definitely open a bug on both launchpad-bazaar and bzr with the details.  A way to reproduce locally with bzr would be great.
<jefferai> bigjools: actually, got another question for you
<bigjools> fire away
<oubiwann> spiv: https://pastebin.canonical.com/13832/
<jefferai> is there a way to control the number of make jobs that a  debuild uses when compiling something locally, without it killing the build server on launchpad?
<bigjools> Laney: let me get someone to help you with that
<Laney> bigjools: I think I have to register a new project, right?
<bac> hi laney
<Laney> howdy
<Laney> I'm not sure that launchpad supports this bug tracker actually
<bac> Laney: what is it you're trying to do?
<bigjools> jefferai: I'm not sure, you could ask in #ubuntu-motu.
<Laney> bac: I am trying to link bug #329018 to http://prototype.lighthouseapp.com/projects/8886/tickets/216-improve-initial-loading-speed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329018 in prototypejs "libjs-prototype should be compressed with Yahoo YUI compressor" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329018
<Laney> but there's no upstream project registered for this package
<Laney> dholbach has given me some links though
<jefferai> bigjools: ok, thanks
<spiv> oubiwann: hmm, nothing obvious jumps out at me.  My best guess is some issue in the repository itself.
<oubiwann> spiv: thanks for taking a look!
<oubiwann> spiv: and have a good rest-of-your-night ;-)
<bac> laney, i'm looking. give me a sec.
<Laney> thanks
<bac> intellectronica: do you know anything about our support for the bug tracker laney referenced ^^ ?
 * intellectronica looking
<intellectronica> Laney: what kind of bug tracker is this? i don't think i've seen it before
<Laney> I don't know
<intellectronica> ah, looks like it's some kind of new hosted service - lighthouse
<Laney> I guess it's custom for this lighthouse issue tracking service
<Laney> but I see that there is an API
<intellectronica> Laney: we don't support it, but file a bug about it. we may try to tackle that in the future
<Laney> sre
<Laney> sure*
<intellectronica> Laney: thanks
<bac> thanks intellectronica
<bigjools> thanks for helping, intellectronica and bac
<Laney> intellectronica: There's already bug #236541 for this actually
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236541 in malone "Integration with Lighthouse issue tracker" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236541
<Laney> thanks for your help guys
<intellectronica> ah cool
<apw> how long after a package appears Published in a PPA should i expect to wait befroe it appears in apt-get update/upgrade ?
<bigjools> apw: once published, it should be instant
<apw> cirtainly wasn't that, and indeed it went published, then i waited a while (retrying frequently) and i got a main publisher update, then the next update it got the ppa
<apw> wonder if it gets held off for the main publisher runs
<c_korn> hello, I have a large orig.tar.gz in my PPA and I just edited the diff.gz. Is there a way to upload without uploading the orig.tar.gz again? I tried with debuild -S -sd but the upload was rejected because of missing orig.tar.gz
<bigjools> apw: ah that's the source status, you need to wait for it to build
<bigjools> apw: once it's built wait up to 20 minutes for the binaries to be published
<apw> oh hmmm, it had built by then.
<apw> ahh ok
<bigjools> we're going to make this status more obvious in a page redesign soon
<apw> binary status would be handy for sure
<bigjools> c_korn: yes, just upload w/o the orig but reference it in your dsc
<c_korn> so I have to build with debuild -S -sa`
<c_korn> ?
<bigjools> I don't know the debuild options
<bigjools> someone in #ubuntu-motu can help
<c_korn> ok, thanks. I will try
<jblount> Is there a simple way to confirm that I have my ssh key setup correctly? I seem to be having some trouble (Permission denied (publickey).)
<beuno> jblount, ssh bazaar.launchpad.net?
<jblount> beuno: Same failure. My key must have gotten fouled up somehow.
<jblount> Thanks though!
<beuno> jblount, maybe it's an issue with the username
<beuno> jblount, try setting in ~/.ssh/config:
<beuno> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<beuno>     User whateveryourusernameonlaunchpais
<jblount> beuno: Yeah, that's all there. My ssh key seems to be the same as the one associated with my launchpad account also.
<jblount> beuno: It was all working wednesday, not sure what might have changed.
<soren> jblount: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<soren> (assuming you're indeed running Ubuntu)
<jblount> 9.04
<jblount> soren: ^^
<soren> jblount: Then it might be a known problem.
<soren> Hang on
 * beuno is running 9.04 without any problems
<soren> beuno: As am I.
<jblount> beuno: I also can't login to various top secret work servers, so I'm guessing the problem is with me and not LP
<soren> jblount: Hm... I can't find the bug report anymore. Maybe it was fixed...
<jblount> soren: Thanks for the assist. I'll try to track it down elsewhere :)
<soren> jblount: I saw two bug reports on this very subject yesterday. Hang on.
<soren> jblount: Do you get an agent error at all?
<soren> jblount: Or just the simple failure?
<jblount> No, just the "Permission denied (publickey). from bzr
<soren> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/328445
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328445 in openssh "[Jaunty/amd64] Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. (dup-of: 328127)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328127 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon returns Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." [Low,Triaged]
<soren> jblount: What if you don't use bzr, but ssh directly?
<jblount> soren: The same error sadly.
<soren> jblount: Ok. Might be a different problem, then.
<domas> statik: are you ever here? :)
<statik> domas: of course, of course
<domas> hah! that was surprising! :)
<domas> saw you always idle for weeks
<statik> but i'm always causing trouble in the other rooms
<domas> statik: hello! :)
<domas> I recently was playing with lots of lp features for my pet project hosting (lp:mydumper :)
<statik> domas: hello yourself! ooh, what does it do?
<domas> statik: 10x faster mysqldump :)
<domas> parallelizes consistent snapshot reads
<statik> very nice. so is launchpad doing what you want it to?
<domas> still lacking few features
<domas> project wiki hosting, one-click publishing from BZR to .tar.gz ;-)
<domas> maybe better integration between series/release marking with branch tagging
<domas> argh, disconnected
<domas> right now major lacking feature seems to be no documentation hosting
<domas> answers are a bit limited for that, and didn't find easy way to export them :)
<domas> project wikis could help, I guess
<jblount> soren: Thanks for the troubleshooting earlier, I was able to work with Launchpad from a VT so it seems to be some regression in Jaunty with Seahorse.
<MTecknology> what's matt revells irc name?
<jpds> MTecknology: mrevell.
<mrevell> hey there MTecknology
<MTecknology> hi
<MTecknology> mrevell: I'm up for doing that
<MTecknology> I don't have a whole lot of time right now since I had a crap load of projects piled on my for school though. So I might not make it right away into the next podcast
<MTecknology> Test time: I'll bbiab
<kirkland> so I'm the owner of a team in launchpad, ~ecryptfs-devel, which has a mailing list
<kirkland> i'm subscribed to the mailing list
<kirkland> but I do not receive any of the mail sent to that list
<kirkland> can an admin tell what's wrong?
<kirkland> i receive moderation messages
<beuno> kirkland, have you checked that you're subscribed?
<kirkland> when a non-subscriber sends a message
<kirkland> beuno: ack
<kirkland> beuno: " You are subscribed to the team mailing list.  "
<beuno> kirkland, in https://edge.launchpad.net/~LPUSERNAME/+editemails
<kirkland> beuno: true, i'm subscribed there too
 * beuno is out of ideas and calls for barry-away or sinzui 
<kirkland> beuno: i'm subscribed to several lists there, and i receive mails to those other lists
 * barry reads scrollback
<kirkland> beuno: i'm wondering if there's something kooky going on, with me owning the list?
<kirkland> beuno: b/c i don't administer any of the other lists i'm subscribed to
<beuno> kirkland, not AFAIK, pero barry's married to mailman, so he should know
<sinzui> kirkland: which team is the problem for you?
<kirkland> beuno: barry's married to a mailman?  wow, what a life :-)
<kirkland> :-P
<kirkland> sinzui: ecryptfs-devel
<barry> kirkland: sometimes, it sure feels that way!
<barry> kirkland: and divorce lawyers are expensive!
<kirkland> barry: :-)
 * kirkland will understand when barry goes postal one day, then
<barry> kirkland: reading the scrollback.  are you using gmail?
<kirkland> barry: for my mailing list subscriptions, yes
<kirkland> barry: is that a problem?
<barry> kirkland: it's a faq.  let me find it for you
<kirkland> barry: whoops, okay
<barry> kirkland: http://wiki.list.org/display/DOC/I+use+Gmail-Googlemail%2C+but+I+can%27t+tell+if+any+of+my+messages+have+been+posted+to+the+list
<mrevell> MTecknology: Great stuff, let me know when is a good time for you
<barry> kirkland: there's a link to this faq from the help wiki i'm pretty sure, let me see if i can find it
<kirkland> barry: hmm, this isn't about the mail that i send
<barry> kirkland: https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists#troubleshooting
<kirkland> barry: this is about mail sent by others to the list
<kirkland> barry: i can see them in the archive
<kirkland> barry: but they never end up in my inbox
<barry> kirkland: hmm.  are these replies, or every message?
<sinzui> kirkland: Are you listed on this page (you can only see it if you are a tram admin though): https://launchpad.net/~ecryptfs-devel/+mailing-list-subscribers
<sinzui> We should really make that page public like the membership page
<kirkland> sinzui: yes, i'm on that list
<kirkland> barry: for instance, the archive is here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ecryptfs-devel/
<kirkland> barry: that last message "Don't duplicate provided mount options"
<kirkland> barry: from Tyler to the list
<kirkland> barry: did not make it to my inbox (or spam folder)
<barry> sinzui: or at least available to MLE's :)
<barry> kirkland: do you see any messages on this list in your inbox?
<kirkland> barry: only the ones that required moderation
<kirkland> barry: in which case i get the moderation notice
<kirkland> barry: but not the message text
<kirkland> barry: "Maybe a bug" required moderation
<barry> kirkland: so you never see any messages that are posted through the mailing list?
<kirkland> barry: it was at that point i decided "WTF" ... I'm not getting any of these messages :-)
<kirkland> barry: nope :-)
<barry> ;)  okay, more dumb questions...
<barry> kirkland: are you on any other lp mailing lists and do you see any of those postings?
<kirkland> barry: yes, i think so, let me verify ....
 * barry almost typed "malign lists", which seems oddly appropriate
<kirkland> barry: yes, i'm definitely getting messages posted to the ubuntu-bugcontrol list
<barry> kirkland: okay, that only makes things more confusing! :)
<kirkland> barry: no kidding ...
<barry> kirkland: because i can't think of anything fundamentally different between the two mailing lists that would cause one to fall in your inbox but not the other
<barry> kirkland: my standard answer would be "check your junk" folder, but you've done that already
<kirkland> barry: ownership is the only thing i can think of
<kirkland> barry: i "own" ~ecryptfs-devel
<kirkland> barry: but not bugcontrol
<kirkland> barry: i was thinking there might be some error in the delivery logic
<kirkland> barry: whatever prunes mail that would be sent to someone for multiple reasons
<barry> kirkland: that's a difference, but it shouldn't matter.  i own ~haibunku and i get messages from it
<barry> kirkland: when you visit launchpad.net/~encryptfs-devel you definitely see that you are the owner of the team and you are subscribed to the team mailing list, right?
<kirkland> barry: okay, i just unsubscribed, and subscribed again
<kirkland> barry: absolutely
<kirkland> barry: could you push a test message to that list?
<kirkland> now that i unsubscribed, and resubscribed
<barry> kirkland: when you go to ~kirkland/+editemails, you see the subscription with the address you expect, right?
<barry> kirkland: will do
<kirkland> barry: right.  i just now changed *all* of my maliing list subscriptions to use my "Preferred" address, as opposed to defining each one independently
<kirkland> barry: i'm hoping that change in my settings will trigger a rewrite of whatever config file is handling this
<barry> kirkland: ok.  let me post a message.  you may have to approve it
<kirkland> barry: right
<barry> kirkland: it will.  actually let me give it a few minutes.  it can take a little while to get the changes pushed out to mailman
<kirkland> barry: understood
<barry> (there's a lag in subscription updates, should be no more than 5 minutes)
<kirkland> ack
 * kirkland finds it odd that he's actively trying to receive MORE mail :-)
<kirkland> alas, this is mail i need to receive though :-P
<barry> kirkland: that is indeed a personality disorder, of which i am the poster child
<barry> kirkland: all emails need to be needed!
<kirkland> barry: then you don't read debian-devel :-)
<barry> :-D
 * kirkland sighs about the wolfman perfume thread
<barry> kirkland: message sent
<kirkland> barry: moderation approved
<barry> kirkland: let me know if you see it
<kirkland> barry: bingo!
<kirkland> barry: sweet, thanks
<kirkland> barry: i'm going to assume it was the unsubscribe/resubscribed that fixed this for me
<kirkland> barry: i'll let you know if i see anything like this again
<barry> kirkland: great!  i don't really know what happened, but i'm just happy that the gremlins will go bother someone else for a while :)
<barry> kirkland: sounds good
<janko> Hello. Any admins willing to help with my lanuchpad problems?
<janko> I cannot see my bugs (reported bym, or subscribed to; or comment ...)
<kirkland> barry: cheers, have a good friday ;-)
<janko> bym=by me
<barry> thanks, you too!
<MTecknology> mrevell: I will need to give some special credit to the guy that did most of it, but he wants me to do the thing
<sladen> estimated build time starts may go up aswell as down
<MTecknology> mrevell: what do I need to do to be able to do it?
<sladen> ...how are they estimated?
<MTecknology> mrevell: oh, I'
<mrevell> cprov: can you help sladen?
<mrevell> hello sladen, btw
<mrevell> MTecknology: Skype's probably the easiest way to do it, for me. I can get a very nice recording from a Skype call
<sladen> hullo Mr. Revell
<cprov> sladen: hi, build ETA is based on the build order
<MTecknology> mrevell: oh, I'm applying for membership on Fri 0300 ; would you be willing to stop in and support me?
<sladen> mrevell: oh more to the point, is there anything that could be done to make the esimate closer to reality (eg. you are in a queue of X, your call is important to us)
<cprov> sladen: a sum of how long each build with higher priority will take to be processed
<cprov> sladen: the build duration is based on how long the previous source version took to build.
<sladen> cprov: so it goes up (gets repeatedly pushed back) by higher-priority stuff arrivig whilst its queued?
 * oojah_ waves at sladen 
<cprov> sladen: yes
<cprov> sladen: it also goes up when builds take longer than expected to build.
<sladen> oojah: still in Nottingham?
<oojah> Yup
<mrevell> MTecknology: I'd love to but I'm likely to be in bed at that time
<oojah> Although not at the lug much.
<MTecknology> what tz are you?
<mrevell> MTecknology: utc
<oojah> sladen: How about you?
<MTecknology> I'm -6 so that' only 21:00 for me
<sladen> oojah: currently moored at Markey Drayton on the Shropshire Union
<oojah> sladen: Oooh, nice.
<MTecknology> mrevell: would you be willing to put something on my wiki and post to the list?
<oojah> That sounds much better than being at work :)
<sladen> cprov: ta.  I'll ponder if I come up with any better suggestions for presenting it (eg. there are X packages at this level and Y more important ones queued)
<sladen> oojah: I am at work
<cprov> sladen: sure, thanks, it's indeed far from perfection.
<oojah> sladen: In that case :P
<mrevell> MTecknology: Sure. Drop me an email to remind  me :)
<bigjools> hmmm, I've corrected three questions filed on "apa" today that are really for Ubuntu, how are they making that mistake?
<MTecknology> mrevell: Do you prerecord all conversations for the podcast?
<mrevell> MTecknology: Yeah
<MTecknology> joey: you around?
<joey> MTecknology, yes. On a conf call
 * Odd_Bloke imagines mrevell talking to cardboard cutouts of various Launchpad people.
<joey> MTecknology, I just got a weird xchat dbus msg from you
<MTecknology> sorry
<mrevell> Odd_Bloke: heh
<joey> MTecknology, no dialog, just a dbus msg that said "invited"
<MTecknology> oh...
<joey> MTecknology, no that was cool! I want to know how to do that
<MTecknology> joey: I invited you to ##mteck
<MTecknology>  /invite nick
<janko> Hello again.    https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation    says I can find launchpad help here == Each week day, a member of the Launchpad team is available to help you with any Launchpad-related requests ==
<janko> I cannot see bugs I have commented/subscribed to ...
<janko> I can browse them of course, I can login to LP
<janko> But I can see only few of them (older ones), not newer ones,  ty for any help
<Odd_Bloke> bigjools: ^
<bigjools> janko: can you give some examples?
<janko> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60911
<bigjools> ok let me check it out
<janko> bigjools:  ask more if u need more clear ...
<janko> take your time, brb
<janko> ty
<bigjools> janko: I replied on your question
<bigjools> summary: it's only showing open bugs
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<bigjools> EOD for me, bye all
<Odd_Bloke> bigjools: o/
<bigjools> ciao :)
<janko> Yep i see it many thanks.
<janko> bigjools: Thank you ;) and sry for your time waste :|
<bigjools> janko: no problem!
<thekorn> hi, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1?comments=all is giving me reproducible timeouts
<thekorn> OOPS-1140EB255
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<beuno> thekorn, yeah, it
<beuno> it's a known performance bug
<beuno> people just keep on commenting, so it
<beuno> it's a moving target
<beuno> (I suck typing)
<thekorn> ok, what about adding paging to comments :)
<beuno> BjornT has all kinds of crazy ideas he's playing with
<thekorn> ok, good to hear about this,
<thekorn> I discussed it here some days ago, but this "only show first 80 comments" is not a solution, IMHO
<Odd_Bloke> I dunno, I'd be surprised if there are any comments worth reading on bug #1. :p
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<kiko> I think if the bug has more than 80 comments comments should be disabled on it 8)
<postalchris> Does Launchpad have Bazaar branches for each package? I.e., not the upstream branch, but the branch from which the package was created (with debian/control, etc)?
<beuno> postalchris, not yes, but very soon. It's being worked on
<postalchris> So say I want to create a branch of a package (in this case, a version of Amarok that uses libgpod4), what would be the best way to do that so I can easily share it with the community?
<seiflotfy1> hi guys i need help
<seiflotfy1> i cant login into launchpad using bzr
<seiflotfy1> seif@Schroeder:~/Projects/gnome-doc-centric-playground$ bzr launchpad-login "Seif Lotfy"
<seiflotfy1> bzr: ERROR: https://launchpad.net/%7ESeif%20Lotfy/%2Bsshkeys is permanently redirected to https://launchpad.net/~seif lotfy/+sshkeys
<dsas_> seiflotfy1: iirs you need to use your nickname
<dsas_> seiflotfy1: so seiflotfy
<dsas_> or seif actually looking at it
<beuno> muffinresearch, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/86392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 86392 in bzr "empty push performance slower than needed" [High,Confirmed]
<beuno> IMHO, it's the most common example
<MTecknology> joey: you there?
<joey> yes MTecknology but running a voice call
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> I just got a blackberry today, I flushed my other phone down the toilet last night and a buddy was selling his
<MTecknology> joey: I was hoping we could discuss what you were talking about though
<joey> MTecknology, sure. Let Stu send you his email first though so you can read it
<joey> MTecknology, ping me Monday afternoon if you don't have it
<MTecknology> joey: ok - is there any general stuff I should change about how I'm doing things?
<joey> MTecknology, it's a bunch of recommendations for structuring to make it easier to maintain... nothing that you are doing "wrong" but rather ideas on how to do it better
<MTecknology> you want me to wait for that then, or any of it now?
<MTecknology> I'm more than open to making things work better
#launchpad 2009-02-14
<MTecknology> mrevell isn't around?? :(
<MTecknology> or jono...
<MTecknology> why do these people log off??
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: you're not either?
<kiko-afk> I am always around
<kiko-afk> what's this "either" stuff? :)
<kiko-afk> maybe you mean I'm not ether
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: you don't need to be at the meeting - putting something on the wiki is enough
<kiko-afk> that makes things much easier!!
<MTecknology> sorry, did a /p instead of /pp
<kiko-afk> where on the wiki?
<MTecknology> Testimonials
<MTecknology> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MTecknology#Testimonials
<kiko-afk> kisses from the podium girls!
<MTecknology> ?
<kiko-afk> guess you're giving away that's not a podium
<kiko-afk> fucking openid dance
<kiko-afk> take back where I was!!
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> I gotta head to sleep soon :(
<MTecknology> and my battery is on its way to being dead
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: thanks for doing that for me :)
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: thanks :)
 * MTecknology hugs kiko-afk firmly
<kiko-afk> de rien
 * MTecknology sleeps
<sladen> Soyuz; (I might be being thick) is there anything special I have to do to get an Arch: all/any package to show up for amd64 aswell as i386?
<wgrant> sladen: 'show up'?
<sladen> "Binaries awaiting acceptance:"  Sorry, was conflating that with the "built on ... i386"
<wgrant> Ah.
<glade88> hello. How long does it usually take for reviewing and approving of a ML request at lists.ubuntu.com?
<jpds> glade88: Did you send the email to rt@ubuntu.com ?
<glade88> jpds: yes. few weeks back
<jpds> glade88: Which mailing list did you want?
<glade88> jpds: it is for a Brainstorm moderators ML
<glade88> *ubuntu brainstorm
<jpds> glade88: Which email address did you use in the request?
<glade88> sayakb@ubuntu.com
<jpds> glade88: I can see requests for other mailing lists, however nothing about Brainstorm - could you possibly resend?
<glade88> jpds: sure, a min
<jpds> glade88: Please send it to mailman@lists.ubuntu.com - so it gets sorted automatically.
<glade88> jpds: ok
<glade88> jpds: sent
<jpds> glade88: Prefect, thanks.
 * jpds assigns to jcastro for approval.
<glade88> jpds: welcome and thanks! :)
<encbladexp> morning
<encbladexp> How can i build one Package (like https://launchpad.net/~encbladexp/+archive/ppa) for 1. Multiple Architectures, 2. Multiple Distribution Versions
<geser> encbladexp: 1. it's automatically build for all (by PPA supported) architectures if the package is architecture specific (Architecture: any)
<geser> 2. you need a seperate upload to your ppa for each distro version you want packages build
<AlexC_> g'mroning
<AlexC_> how can I give a person or  team permission to upload new translations and generally manage the translations part?
<encbladexp> geser, how can i set Architecture to "any"?
<nhandler> encbladexp: In debian/control
<encbladexp> hmm, "Architecture: all"? Is "any" another thing than "all"?
<nhandler> encbladexp: Yes. any is very different than all. For any, it is built separately on each architecture. For all, only one binary is built.
<encbladexp> ok, i will change this to any
<nhandler> encbladexp: What type of application is it?
<encbladexp> pyNeighborhood
<encbladexp> a Samba Browsing Tool
<encbladexp> (a Python Application)
<encbladexp> good, "dput -f pyneighborhood pyneighborhood_0.5.0.changes" has uploaded it again
<encbladexp> the only Thing i need is that it will be Build for several Distribution Versions
<encbladexp> how can i upload it for Multiple Versions?
 * encbladexp ist absolutly new to PPA's an so on
<nhandler> What do you mean by "build for several distribution versions"? Do you mean different versions of Ubuntu like jaunty, intrepid, hardy, etc?
<encbladexp> exactly
<domas> upload multiple source packages
<nhandler> encbladexp: If this is your PPA, just modify debian/changelog to say intrepid instead of jaunty. Then upload. It will build it for intrepid
<encbladexp> hmm, is it not possible to upload one Package only?
<encbladexp> hmm, i will do so
<geser> encbladexp: no, as you need a different version (slightly changing the packaging revision is enough) for each distro version
<encbladexp> ok, i am correct if i say that i cannot upload the Same Packages Version different Times?
<glade88> hello, I pushed to a new branch lp:~sayakb/ideatorrent/devel. The branch is created but I dont see the revision files
<glade88> how long does it take to update
<glade88> (I did about half an hour back)
<glade88> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sayakb/ideatorrent/devel/files
<AlexC_> hey, how can I let a team or person upload new translations?
<glade88> AlexC_: you can set your project to "uses launchpad for translations"
<AlexC_> glade88: I already have - I'm on about letting other people upload translation files, currently only I can
<geser> encbladexp: yes, each version (consisting of upstream-version and pkg-revision) can only be uploaded once
<encbladexp> thx, seems to work
<jelmer> What does " Revision details not available for remote branches. " mean exactly? What are remote branches in this context?
<jelmer> at least, remote branches seem to be different from mirrorred branches
<savvas> jelmer: it would help to provide a link to show what you mean :)
<grow-as-apple> i need to remove my account but i has forgot which e-mail address i used to sign it up. Need help. Can not do it myself.
<beuno> jelmer, AIUI, remote branches aren't imported, just tracked. Mirrored are imported.
<encbladexp> good, my PPA's working
<encbladexp> can i create a PPA for my Project (https://launchpad.net/pyneighborhood)?
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Congrats on all the Ajax stuff you're adding, that's cool :)
<RainCT> but.. am I the first to tell you that the red/green thingies look awful? :P
<RainCT> uhm.. right.. weekend :P
<beuno> RainCT, accept and cancel buttons?
<RainCT> beuno: no, the red/green background which the content gets and which then fades out
<beuno> RainCT, why does it look awful?
<beuno> looks pretty damn good here
<RainCT> beuno: Uhm well, I guess it's a matter of taste.. But I (and at least someone else I've spoken with) don't really like that red/green box jumping into one's face :P
<RainCT> but well, just a random comment, feel free to ignore it :)
<beuno> RainCT, how would you portray success or failure?
<RainCT> no idea :)
<beuno> :)
<RainCT> ah, and another thing.. isn't the timeout for fetching info in the PPA page a bit too high?
<beuno> you want it to timeout earlier?
<RainCT> when an item fails to load (happened twice to me so far) it's way faster to reload the page and click on it again than to wait for the "retry" link to come up
<RainCT> but perhaps the real problem is, in the first place, that it fails to load
<beuno> I see what you mean. Yeah, it really shouldn't fail to load as much. That should be fixed in the next release
<RainCT> great
<RainCT> Thanks for your time. And, even if I don't like the green/red box, keep up the good work! ;)
<beuno> thanks RainCT
<AlexC_> hey,
<AlexC_> is there a way I can let a person and/or team upload/manage translations files? Currently only I can upload new ones, which is quite a pain
<Turl> hello
<Turl> I think I found a bug in PPAs :p
<Turl> upload a package and let it build. then, when it's build upload a newer version and delete it when it hasn't still been built for all archs. Both packages are gone
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: "I am overburdened! Call me in 2009! " may wanna update?
<glade88> jcastro: thanks for approving! :) should I be receiving a mailman message with the ML password?
<MTecknology> How can I make a sub branch?
<alefteris> wouldn't be better if people with out set location where prepented bellow the map? if a team has a lot of them, tha page looks ugly
<jcastro> glade88: yeah someone will send something to you
<glade88> jcastro: ok. ty
<rickspencer3> anyone online that can help me with the python launchpadlib?
<wgrant> rickspencer3: It's a weekend, so there are no real Launchpad people around. I might be able to help, though.
<rickspencer3> wgrant: thanks
<rickspencer3> i'm doing some weekend hacking, and thought I'd check in
<rickspencer3> but I
<rickspencer3> but I'll try back on Tuesday prolly
<kiko-afk> rickspencer3, what's up?
<rickspencer3> hey kiko
<rickspencer3> I'm trying to figure out how to use the api to get all the bugs that are a) assigned to a member of my team b) targeted to a release
<rickspencer3> I an do "a" easily, but can't figure out how to get "b" through the python api
<Ursinha> rickspencer3, you should check the api docs to see how the searchTasks method work
 * Ursinha opens the docs
<rickspencer3> Ursinha: thanks for the tip. I've been over the api docs again and again, and probed the api within a python shell, but haven't been able to determine how to test if it's targeted for a relase
<rickspencer3> I can see if it's been *nominated*, I can see if it's milestoned, but not actually targeted for a release
<Ursinha> rickspencer3, hmm, that I don't know either :/
<Ursinha> I know it works for milestones
<Ursinha> as you said
<rickspencer3> perhaps this is not a use case :P
<rickspencer3> I'd rather use the api then screenscrape :)
<Ursinha> rickspencer3, I may be wrong, but maybe a milestone is the target of a release?..
<Ursinha> ohhh no doubt about that :D
<rickspencer3> Ursinha: not quute
<rickspencer3> a developer can milestone a bug ...
<rickspencer3> meaning they want to fix it in that milestone ...
<Ursinha> right
<rickspencer3> but if it's targeted for a release, it means that the release manager is mandating it be fixed ...
<rickspencer3> so milestoned + targeted means that it must be fixed for that milestone to ship (i.e. to press CDs)
<wgrant> The release is a separate task.
<wgrant> On a separate context.
<rickspencer3> just milestoned means that it's just a goal the developer set for themselves
<wgrant> So do a searchTasks() on that context.
<rickspencer3> wgrant: so I do distribution.current_series.searchTasks() instead of disribution.searchTask() ?
<wgrant> rickspencer3: Correct.
 * rickspencer3 trying that with anticipation
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<wgrant> rickspencer3: It didn't work?
<rickspencer3> still working on it
<rickspencer3> You have to include omit_targeted  = False or you get no results
<wgrant> You do, yes.
<wgrant> Forgot to tell you that, sorry.
<wgrant> I think there's a bug on that.
<wgrant> Bug #304677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304677 in malone "Webservice IDistroSeries.searchTasks(omit_targetted) has a bad default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304677
<rickspencer3> wgrant: thanks for this
<rickspencer3> I've got to poke at it a little more
<wgrant> np
<rickspencer3> but I;m waaaay closer now
<thekorn> looks like a duplicate of bug 320596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320596 in malone "Series.searchTasks() always returns an empty collection" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320596
<wgrant> Other way around, but yes.
<rickspencer3> wgrant: why does ...
<rickspencer3> self.distro.current_series.searchTasks(assignee = m, milestone = None, omit_targeted  = False) ...
<rickspencer3> return all the bug_tasks for the assignee, and not just the bug_tasks that aren't in a milestone?
<wgrant> Probably because None == do not care, not none.
<rickspencer3> oh
<wgrant> rickspencer3: The documentation for that is just wonderful, so you might try milestone_assignment or similar.
<wgrant> Or complain to a Launchpad dev that their documentation and API are lacking.
<rickspencer3> wgrant: I think the api is just a little raw and early, so I'll provide some feedback once I get my use case going
<wgrant> I'd make the milsetone kwarg take an iterable of milestones or None, I think.
<thekorn> yes a working 'None' as argument would be really nice
<thekorn> oh, the milestone parameter already accepts a list of milestones, did not know that
<rickspencer3> thekorn: yes, but then what if you want to retrieve the bugtasks that aren't milestoned?
<rickspencer3> however, I;m just using the milestone_link property on the bug task, so it's not actually a problem for me now
<rickspencer3> wgrant: thank you, so much. The "context" tip was exactly what I needed!
<rickspencer3> I've got it all working now
#launchpad 2009-02-15
<DBO> I cant get to this page here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cszikszoy/do-plugins/fandfignore/revision/549
<DBO> it says to let you guys know =)
<maxb> I think the build of ardour on kohnen has become wedged peculiarly (It's been building for 24 hours, previous builds have taken 2h40m)
<vadi2> Loggerhead seems to be down
<nathangrubb> I've been trying to access http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~grubbot-dev/grubbot/grubbot3-dev/files for the past few minutes and it doesn't seem to be working
<nhandler> nathangrubb: It isn't just that branch. I just tried to get to the /files page for another bzr branch with the same error. I think it is a loggerhead issue
<nathangrubb> nhandler: Yeah, I didn't think it was just that branch. Nice to know I'm not the only one experiencing it
<ch0d3> hi all
<ch0d3> i am having trouble pushing a branch to my project page - i follow the directions (using user name for registrant, and so on) but get a "no such file or directory error" when executing bzr+ssh
<Laibsch> Is it just me or is something wrong with the PPA pages?  Whenever I click on the arrow to get the details for a package I am taken to the same page all over again.  But no details.
 * Laibsch suspects some JavaScript problem probably related to the renaming of PPA
<ch0d3> login name and registrant name are the same if user a uses his launchpad account to create a project right?
<wgrant> Laibsch: It now requires AJAX.
<Laibsch> I use FF3
<Laibsch> If that doesn't cover it...
<Laibsch> Does it work for you?
<wgrant> It works for me, but I have LP whitelisted in NoScript.
<Laibsch> I don't use NoScript
<Laibsch> MAybe I need to restart FF
<wgrant> However, I can't stand that green flash.
<Laibsch> Thanks for testing
<wgrant> beuno: ^^
<YokoZar> Is it trivial to ask for more space for my PPA?  We've got a game with very large map packages shoved into it
<macno> hi all, as error message says I let you know that I'm experiencing problems with bazaar.launchpad.net
<maco> is lp down?
<macno> I can't open http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~segphault/gwibber/secure-password-storage/revision/238
<dtchen> noted in the sysadmin channel
<stewart> hi! is the summary on the code.launchpad.net page for "X branches owned by Y ppeople, Z commits by ZZ people in last month" archived? i.e. can i see what woudl have appeared at some time in the past?
<domas> stewart: dude, you can generate that yourself!
<domas> 'bzr log' ;-)
<stewart> domas: was hoping to cheat :)
<domas> damn database engineers, don't know how to crunch data
<stewart> what's this sequel thing?
<domas> should be nice name for a database project: 'prequel'
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> Are you aware that loggerhead is down since yesterday ?
<Peng_> Since yesterday? Nice.
<Peng_> Hah, so far my little Loggerhead instance has never been down that long. :P
<spm_> Peng_: ploum: codebrowse is back and working again. sorry 'bout that.
<Peng_> spm_: What had happened to it?
<spm_> Peng_: the usual, sadly
<Peng_> What's the usual?
<Peng_> spm_: Anyway, thank you for fixing it. :)
<ploum> thanks spm_ :-)
<ploum> is it possible that I didn't receive any mails from the push I did this night ?
<maxb> The build of ardour on kohnen is completely stuck. Is there someone who can abort it?
<qsi> hi all I'm committing code to my project no problems, but how can I have files end up in the download section?
<webczat> Hey.
<webczat> Anyone here?
<webczat> Has project owner/drivers have permissions to edit project branches?
<webczat> Re.
#launchpad 2010-02-15
<Majost_> Is there a way to delete a PPA so that I can rename myself?
<Majost_> its empty anyway, so I wont be loosing any data
<Majost_> losing rather
<Noldorin> launchpad bzr is down at the moment?
<thumper> Noldorin: what do you mean exactly?
<thumper> Majost_: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/569
<Noldorin> thumper, i'm suddenly getting a nasty error when trying to push.
<thumper> Noldorin: what error?
<Noldorin> C:\Users\Alex\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\IRC.NET\devel>bzr push lp:ir
<Noldorin> cdotnet --no-strict
<Noldorin> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Could not resolve 'edge.launchpad.net' (11004, 'ge
<Noldorin> taddrinfo failed')
<wgrant> Your DNS resolution is broken.
<Noldorin> thumper, not to worry. my dns server is down :P
<Noldorin> yeha
<Noldorin> just realised that lol
<thumper> Noldorin: :)
<thumper> Noldorin: how are you finding vs2010?
<Noldorin> cheers anyway
<Noldorin> thumper, pretty good. i wasn't too impressed with beta 1, but beta 2 has proven stable enough to use for daily work
<Noldorin> the testing framework is actually pretty nice
 * thumper nods
<Noldorin> the editor has some more eye candy and a few more helpful features.
<Noldorin> and i hear the RC is blazing fast, which is what i'm really looking forward to.
 * Noldorin is about to upgrade now
<wgrant> Can I change the default sort order of bugs from heat to something that sucks less?
<wgrant> Like, say, most recently changed. That was actually useful.
<spm> gawd yes - esp when it comes to tracking down persons who futz with bugs....
<thumper> spm: got a minute for a quick call?
<spm> thumper: sorta, yes. am doing U1 madness atm, but yeah...
 * thumper waits for spm to skype up
<spm> skype me baby. skype. me.
<hggdh> what should be done with a real spam comment in a bug? Open a question for the admins to deal with the user?
<hggdh> c.f. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363691/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363691 in ubuntu "LAN does not function with Acer Aspire One D250" [Undecided,New]
<spm> hggdh: ta, will delete.
<hggdh> cool, thank you
<micahg> spm: should answers be filed for such things?
<spm> micahg: that's the preferred method, yes; I'm just a tad distracted so went for the easy option today.
<micahg> spm: k, I get htem on occasion, so good to know
<spm> micahg: sure; just create a new request and we'll deal with em. it's still a painful process atm. but we live in hope.
<wgrant> spm: Why's it painful? Isn't there a trivial API call now?
<spm> wgrant: well. most "this is spam requests" are via a URL link above. anything that sends me away from the obvious place - eg the webbrowser that is now showing that page, is QED painful. need to login to server; setup env; call horrible cmd line webbrowser; run suitable magic copying correct places from above. my 2c, the sql method is simpler.
<spm> it may be a trivial api call; but the use of that is awful.
<wgrant> spm: Sounds like you need a few lines of Greasemonkey to display a link on the comment in the browser.
<spm> probably... an admin viewable only button would be nice too. :-)
<wgrant> That oo.
<wgrant> +t
<Peng> Is it just me or does the puller use an excessive number of HTTP connections?
<lifeless> Peng: are you asking if it pulls excessively?
<lifeless> Peng: what would you consider excessive?
<Peng> lifeless: No, I mean the number of TCP connections seems oddly high.
<Peng> Not dangerously -- my web server has only turned it away once -- but still.
<Peng> It's hard to be sure, because I don't track that information, and it's usually pulling several branches at once.
<Peng> Hmm, the one time I counted 6 TCP connections at once, it was checking 5 branches.
<spm> Peng: ahh. yes. it does. there should be abug for that....
<Laibsch> LP still oopses when I try to convert bug 464060 even a few weeks after I initially reported the issue.  Today's oopses: OOPS-1507A219 and OOPS-1507L246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464060 in ibus "9.10 cannot use ibus or scim to input Chinese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464060
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1507A219
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1507L246
<thumper> Laibsch: that stinks of a missing index
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> no staying power
<spm> Peng: found it. Bug #519159 fwiw, you were equal parts victim and cause there. :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519159 in launchpad-code "branch mirror script can overload on a single site" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519159
<mwhudson> thumper: "# Non-sql time: 15935 ms" /
<mwhudson> ?
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> mwhudson: probably being stupid
<thumper> mwhudson: the code path that is
<mwhudson> yeah
<spm> I note that mwhudson has pretty quick with the ambiguous stupid claim there. curious... When's the next performance review cycle?
<lifeless> spm: the 360' ;)
<spm> lifeless: clearly you *were* a sysadmin. such evil. impressive. :-D
<Peng> It mirrors most of my branches at about the same time because whenever something breaks and it stops mirroring them, I click all the "Try again" buttons at once. :D
<lifeless> spm: its like riding a bike
<spm> Peng: Ah Ha! So you ARE the guilty party. Right. Fix coming up. /me goes to suspend pengs account....
<Peng> spm: I'm usually not the one who broke my branches, though. :P
<spm> heh
<ojwb> hi, I just got a timeout error from launchpad
<ojwb> but the error page oddly tells me:
<ojwb> "Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net, so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience. As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them. If this is blocking your work, you can disable redirection."
<ojwb> AFAIK (and launchpad seems to agree) I'm not a member of that team
<Peng> ojwb: Were you on https://*.edge.launchpad.net/ or https://*.launchpad.net/?
<Peng> IIRC that page always says you're on edge, even when you're not.
<ojwb> "(Error ID: OOPS-1507F245) " and "(Error ID: OOPS-1507G246)"
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1507F245
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1507G246
<ojwb> I wasn't on edge
<ojwb> Peng: it's a bit confusing if it always says that - I wondered if I'd somehow been added to that team
<wgrant> Yes, the logic used to display that message is reversed.
<wgrant> It has been for several months.
<wgrant> But nobody has fixed it yet.
<Peng> Oh, there is logic, but it's reversed? Funny. :)
<wgrant> Bug #403863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403863 in launchpad-foundations "Timeout edge redirect notice logic inverted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403863
<nigelb> hm, LP down?
<wgrant> nigelb: Looks OK to me.
<ojwb> not for me
<nigelb> wgrant, probably jut a random failure.  Let me refresh again
<ojwb> not down for me, I mean, just to be clear
<nigelb> hehe, it works fine now.  It was some random failure.  :)
<bunjee> Hi Guys.
<bunjee> I'm currently downloading the sources of Launchpad through the installer, and this seems to be rather slow, I'm stuck at 33760 or something and it freezes from time to time
<bunjee> Can we download them from another place?
<geser> can someone with access to the gina logs (bigjools?) please look why gina didn't pull the "clxclient" package from Debian unstable? LP Debian "mirror" has 3.6.1-1 while Debian unstable has 3.6.1-1.1 (uploaded on 2010-02-05)
<jml> ronoc, hi :)
<jml> ronoc, so, you're trying to merge lp:~cjcurran/wasilla/indicator-sound-default-sink-trace/ into its parent lp:indicator-sound and it's not working
<jml> ronoc, what's the error you're seeing?
<ronoc> yep
<bigjools> geser: no errors in the gina log, I'll check the mirror process
<ronoc> on launchpad it says - branch is not mergeable into lp:indicator-sound
<jml> ronoc, oh. hmm. I think I know this.
<jml> ronoc, Launchpad, for reasons that escape me now, only allows you to merge branches that are in the same project, or the same package, or merge between upstreams and their packages
<jml> ronoc, indeed, there may even be a bug filed for this...
<ronoc> ahh okay
<ronoc> jml: so if i push this branch to :~cjcurran/indicator-sound would it work then
<jml> ronoc, yes, that's right.
<ronoc> jml: thx will try that now
<jml> ronoc, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/446716 is probably the most relevant bug for you
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 446716 in launchpad-code "Can't target an arbitrary branch for merge" [Low,Triaged]
<ronoc> jml: thx
<maxb> If there's a LOSA around with a spare moment, could you look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jelmer/bzr-rewrite/trunk-mirrorred and tell me why it's disabled?
<mthaddon> maxb: I think you'd need to ask jelmer about that
<lool> Hey there, perhaps related to the above, the Launchpad bzr mirror of https://buildd.debian.org/git/packages-arch-specific.git/ wasn't updated in the last days and I'm waiting on a Pas commit to enable building of valgrind on armel
<jelmer> hi maxb, mthaddon
<maxb> mthaddon: jelmer doesn't know. I think he even has a Launchpad question open asking why
<lool> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/packages-arch-specific/sid / lp:packages-arch-specific is the branch I'd like to see updated with the latest commits
<jelmer> mthaddon: The web UI doesn't allow me to change whether that mirror is enabled
<jelmer> maxb: There's an open bug on launchpad-code
<maxb> Could it be to do with differing bzr format between launchpad and the remote end?
<mthaddon> jelmer: nothing in the web UI for me either
<wgrant> lool: It says "Contact cjwatson for updates."
<lool> Oh actually the branch says "contact cjwatson"
<lool> wgrant: Ack
<lool> Sorry about that
<lool> Thanks all!
<maxb> If no one knows why it's disabled, what's the appropriate next step?
<mars> Good morning Launchpad
<mars> bunjee, we used to have the sourcecode as a tarball, but I can't find the download page.
<mars> might have been too much out of date
<wgrant> It has indeed been removed.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<kwwii> can anyone tell me how to add upload bits to for another user on our private ppa?
<mars> bigjools, ^ ?
<noodles775> kwwii: You need to be a member of the team that owns the private ppa to have upload rights. So you could sign their upload?
<noodles775> kwwii: or did you mean how can you grant them access to upload themselves? If so, add them to the owning team (if that's what you really want).
<kwwii> noodles775: I want them to be able to upload without help from me ;)
<kwwii> noodles775: I'll check on the team stuff and see if I can figure it out, thanks
<bigjools> kwwii: you can add upload rights for a person outside the team using the API
<bigjools> or just add them to the PPA team
<kwwii> bigjools: the person I want to have upload rights is already on the team
<bigjools> kwwii: then they already have upload rights
<kwwii> bigjools: ok, then there must be something else wrong, thanks
<bigjools> kwwii: ok let me know if I can assist
<jamalta> hi, i'm having an issue pushing to a bzr branch but it's an error i hadn't seen before
<jamalta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376946/
<jamalta> any clue what it could mean?
 * mars looks
<mars> jamalta, have you successfully pushed to that branch before?
<mars> jamalta, that looks like a simple permissions problem: what is your username?  Are you a member of the ~zeitgeist team?
<jamalta> mars: yes
<jamalta> no, but i'm the maintainer of that project
<jamalta> jamalta is the username
<jamalta> and by yes, i meant i have been able to push to that branch before
<jamalta> mars: oh wait, yeah i get why now
<jamalta> sorry
<mars> jamalta, out of curiosity, what was the solution?
<jamalta> mars: i haven't fixed it yet
<jamalta> but i just realized the branch is owned by ~zeitgeist and i'm not a part of the team anymore
<mars> If you do not want to wait to join the team you could just push it to ~jamalta/zeitgeist-project-website/trunk instead
<jamalta> mars: right letm e try that
<mars> later they will have to merge your changes, or give you team access.  But at least the code will be online for others to review.
<jamalta> yeah
<jamalta> i think i may just take ownership of that branch instead and make mine the trunk
<thekorn> jamalta, I can make you member of the team, if you like
<jamalta> thekorn: i think seif wants to create a zeitgeist webstie team
<jamalta> instead
<thekorn> ah ok
<dnjl> hi, i've got a problem with launchpad builds: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39221345/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.libvirt_0.7.6-2ubuntu0~dnjl0~hardy0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dnjl> it complains about unmet dependencies udev (>=111-0ubuntu1) and initramfs-tools (>=0.85eubuntu24). But in hardy there are already newer versions available (udev >=117 and  initramfs-utils >=0.85eubuntu36).
<dnjl> What is the problem and how can I resolve this?
<mars> bigjools, ^ ?
<bigjools> otp, one sec
<mars> bigjools, unless someone else from soyuz has a sec to help dnjl?
<bigjools> noodles775 perhaps
<dnjl> the same happens in intrepid - but in jaunty+ it works
<dnjl> re
<geser> dnjl: the "problem" is that there is somewhere a (version) conflict in the dependency-chain for lvm2 (but apt only lists the top-most package)
<kwwii> bigjools: I simply cannot figure this out...a member of the team can see the ppa page, etc but when he uploads a package it accepts it but does not show it in the ppa list
<bigjools> kwwii: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<dnjl> geser: mmh, well - but which lvm2 package? - there is no additional package source containing lvm2
<dnjl> mmh, i will do a new test installation...
<geser> dnjl: trying to find this out right now
<dnjl> kk
<jcastro> Lord help me I need to register the sprint for the next UDS in launchpad and I have no idea where the UI for that could possibly be
<mars> jcastro, looking.  It may have moved in the 3.0 site re-design.
<elmo> jcastro: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/+new ?
<mars> elmo, did you find a link, or hack the url? :)
<mars> ah, I see a link: https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints, on the lower right-hand side.  Not the most visible place.
<elmo> mars: it's linked off https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu in a portlet on the right, below the 'Register a blueprint' one
<geser> dnjl: found the problem: qemu-kvm: Breaks: udev (< 136-1) but 117-8ubuntu0.2
<geser> dnjl: qemu-kvm 0.12.2-0ubuntu6.1~dnjl0~hardy2
<dnjl> geser: ah, well - thanks! How can I resolve this myself in future?
<dnjl> or does anyone know a good dependency-analyzing-tool?
<james_w> dnjl: chdist in devscripts can help with this task
<geser> dnjl: I used a pbuilder, setup all used repos and tried to install the build dependencies like mention in the changelog, got the error message, added the mentioned package (here udev) to the list of to be installed packages until you get the to real error
<dnjl> james_w, geser: thanks very much!
<Lns> Hi all
<Lns> I had an idea the other night.. are there any facilities for something of a "virtual ppa" ? What I mean is, maybe a PPA URL that simply 'contains' an administrated list of other PPAs..kind of like a ppa group
<maxb> Lns: No, there aren't. I can't imagine any truly useful uses which wouldn't be big holes in the apt gpg signing scheme
<akheron> https://launchpad.net/~petri/+archive/ppa/+files/jansson_1.2.orig.tar.gz gives 404 even though it's in .changes and there's a link to it in package details page
<Lns> maxb: well I haven't thought through the GPG signing, but just think of being able to point to a single central "virtual ppa" that could be administrated on the back-end, who could add/delete PPAs from it and not have to touch the possibly hundreds of servers' sources.list(.d)
<Lns> would save a lot of admin time and headache
<Lns> as long as it's secure and verifiable, of course!
<maxb> Lns: Well, consider this: *either* you require that the owner of the virtual PPA sign off manually on every package change ... in which case you can achieve that by copying packages into the new PPA ... *or* you let it all happen automatically, in which case you have to have complete trust in _every_ included PPA.
<Lns> hmm
<maxb> Also... if you have means to roll out updates to those servers, you have means to roll out changes to the sources.list :-)
<Lns> Wouldn't there be a way to verify GPG keys in LP itself for the vppa?
<Lns> before it links new versions perhaps?
<Lns> maxb: True, but it's an extra step that could be avoided :)
<maxb> It's not a question of verifying keys. It's a question of trusting the union of uploaders to all subscribed PPAs
<Lns> true
<Lns> I definitely see the security concern
<Lns> kinda trusting someone's brother's friend type of thing
<maxb> Lns: So make a package containing /etc/apt/sources.list.d/Lns-favourite-ppas.list and install that on all your servers :-)
<Lns> maxb: hehe, i guess that's a good workaround!
<Lns> I dunno, it was just a thought I had the other night. I work with the edubuntu / ltsp communities and there are a lot of PPAs around that help out stuff with those, was just thinking of a neat way to consolidate that kind of thing
<mars> akheron, that is odd.
<mars> akheron, If no one can help before tomorrow, consider pinging bigjools or noodles about it.  It is evening for them, but they should be online again ~14h from now.
<geser> akheron: http://ppa.launchpad.net/petri/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/j/jansson/jansson_1.2.orig.tar.gz works, so it looks like only the web ui has a problem with it
<akheron> geser: yep
<akheron> mars: ok
<mars> akheron, as you and geser said, looks like a web UI bug.  Would you mind filing a bug in Launchpad for it? https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<mars> good night everyone!
<thumper> night mars
<ahasenack> I wonder why a failed PPA build eats up that version/revision number. It was never published (because the build failed), so why blacklist that version and revision number?
<geser> ahasenack: but the source was published
<ahasenack> does this error mean that upstream at some point released a different tarball under the same version? "File puppet_0.25.4.orig.tar.gz already exists in puppet, but uploaded version has different contents."
<ahasenack> geser: thanks
<maxb> It means that differing tarballs have come into existence. You'll have to evaluate whether it was upstream's fault or not
<ahasenack> to bypass this I need to download the file from LP and use that one in the upload then, right?
<ahasenack> and bump the release, of course
<wgrant> First work out where the second one came from, and which one is right.
<geser> is keyserver.ubuntu.com having issues again? it takes pretty long to respond
<ahasenack> I'm glad release numbers are cheap
#launchpad 2010-02-16
<lfaraone> doctormo: hey, why does groundcontrol depend on python-lazr-uri ?
<thumper> <lfaraone> doctormo: hey, why does groundcontrol depend on python-lazr-uri ?
<thumper> doctormo: said just before you turned up
<doctormo> thumper: thanks
<doctormo> lfaraone: It's because of the cleaning of the launchpad lib domain name in base.py the code that showed how to do it uses lazr.uri.URI
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any dev alive?
<_Groo_> could anyone confirm if uploads to ppa are working? i cant upload anything for more then 2 weeks now
<wgrant> _Groo_: Yes, uploads are fine.
<wgrant> _Groo_: Is this the issue where an upload hangs just before it should finish?
<_Groo_> wgrant: yes but its worse now, it hangs right after the first 17k
<wgrant> _Groo_: A router somewhere between you and Launchpad is most probably buggy.
<_Groo_> wgrant: how can i check this?
<wgrant> _Groo_: I don't know. But something is breaking your FTP uploads, and it's not Launchpad.
<_Groo_> wgrant: can i upload them directly via ncftp?
<wgrant> _Groo_: As long as you do it in one FTP session, yes.
<wgrant> _Groo_: Upload the .changes file and everything referenced therein.
<_Groo_> wgrant: ok gonna try it
<_Groo_> wgrant: so i upload .changes, .dsc and everythng else referecend there?
<wgrant> _Groo_: Correct.
<_Groo_> wgrant: the changes you mean, is the source_changes file, not the original changes, right?
<wgrant> _Groo_: The original changes? What do you mean?
<_Groo_> wgrant: when i make the package locally i have a .changes file, when i do a debuild -S -sa it makes a source.changes file, thats the one correct?
<_Groo_> ncftp ...miguel-dias/ppa/ubuntu > put skrooge_0.6.0.6-0~padoka1_source.changes skrooge_0.6.0.6.orig.tar.gz skrooge_0.6.0.6-0~padoka1.diff.gz
<_Groo_> ...0.6-0~padoka1_source.changes:  ETA:   0:00    1.54/  1.54 kB   15.23 B/s =
<_Groo_> yeah it doesnt work... it hangs in the first 1k :(
<_Groo_> i can connect via ncftp, even change dirs, but i cant upload :(
<wgrant> _Groo_: Have you tried uploading to other places?
<_Groo_> wgrant: let me try revu
<_Groo_>   Uploading skrooge_0.6.0.6.orig.tar.gz: 18k/7600k
<_Groo_> it goes but very VERY slow still it stalls
<wgrant> That more strongly suggests that it's a problem at your end.
<wgrant> (REVU runs a different FTP server, and is in a different country on a completely independent network)
<_Groo_> can i upload with any other protocol? even experimental one, like rsync or ssh?
<wgrant> No. Only FTP is available at this time.
<wgrant> (SFTP will happen eventually, but it's not there yeT)
<groo_> i fixed it!!!
<groo_> finally!!!
<wgrant> What did you do?
<groo_> my ISP (telefonica) is a piece of 8hit
<wgrant> Another host?
<wgrant> Yeah...
<groo_> nope, changes mtu
<groo_> changed
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> Even better.
<groo_> from the ieee 1492 to pppoe 1480
<groo_> instantly started working!
<wgrant> Excellent.
<groo_>   Uploading skrooge_0.6.0.6.orig.tar.gz: 3836k/7600k
<groo_> already going :)
<groo_> why on earth isps dont oblige to standards!!!
<RenatoSilva> whta if a given bug is fixed using a workaround, then you release your app, but later it is fixed upstream which breaks your workaround and a very similar bug is raised now (the old bug title/description perfectly matches the new bug)?
<RenatoSilva> how about re-opening the old bug? or should we open a new bug?
<persia> RenatoSilva: Depends on your preferred workflow.  I personally prefer to open a new bug.
<RenatoSilva> persia: it seems the best idea to me too, I just wonder how would it "look like" if I reuse the bug
<persia> The strongest rationale I've heard for reopening a bug is that there is already a link to a branch that shows the relevant code changes, making a fix potentially easier.
<persia> My rationale for opening a new bug is that the comments/workaround/solution in the old bug are no longer either accurate or relevant, and may be confusing.
<RenatoSilva> yes
<RenatoSilva> but certaintly, the old bug is related to the new one and it's suitable they are somehow linked to each other
<RenatoSilva> in fact, this is a real case happening to me
<zul> i have a question is possible to pull a git branch from an external git tree in launchpad, for example say I want to pull in http://git.samba.org/?p=samba.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/v3-4-test ?
<persia> You could put a link in the description of the new bug "This behaviour is the same as that seen in bug #5858585858, as the workaround is no longer valid.", and LP will automatically turn the bug reference into a working hyperlink.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 5858585858 could not be found
<RenatoSilva> bug 464156 is actually a bug in Konqueror, but I gave up from waiting them to fix it, then I'm working on a workaround (see the comments etc)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464156 in moin-solenoid "Gotobar and pagetrail overflow in Konqueror" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464156
<RenatoSilva> however, I would really appreciate if they fix it later, but that will break the workaround
<RenatoSilva> the workaround seems a good idea anyway, because with some code to detect version I can keep supporting the non-fixed version of Konqueror
<RenatoSilva> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34740924/Problem.png
<RenatoSilva> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34740927/Expected.png
<RenatoSilva> thanks persia...
<RenatoSilva> bbl
 * RenatoSilva reboot
<thumper> zul: I'm not sure I get what you are asking
<wgrant> zul: bzr-git can't currently import non-master branches, but I think there's some work on that.
<om26er> how can I download source from a ppa?
<wgrant> om26er: Add the equivalent deb-src line to your sources.list and run 'apt-get source PACKAGE', or find the link on the PPA web UI.
<om26er> thanks wgrant
<Laney> mars: can you deal with my question 100737? FF is rapidly approaching
<geser> bigjools: just curious: did you find out why clxclient didn't get synced to the LP Debian mirror? (it's not important if you don't have time for checking)
<bigjools> geser: sorry I didn't get very far - I looked in the logs and there's no errors that I can see
<spiderbatdad> adeuring, here, and may I pm?
<spiderbatdad> other lp admin?
<paissad> hi all, i would like to know if it's possible to upload a software whose source code is not available, i packaged it already !
<maxb> spiderbatdad: Do you know if you actually need an admin? Usually, ping the help contact mentioned in the channel topic
<paissad> is it forbidden by launchpad policy ?
<paissad> the software is a freeware, ... btw
<intellectronica> paissad: yes, it's forbidden. you may only upload software that is free.
<paissad> intellectronica, even if it's a freeware ?
<intellectronica> paissad: yes. only open source software, please
<paissad> intellectronica, ok, thanks for the info
<spiderbatdad> maxb, thanks i noticed mars is help contact. i'm unable to login to lp, so i think i need an admin
<spiderbatdad> i'll try back in a few hours.
<mars> Good morning Launchpad
<sebner> wgrant: fixed dpkg is now merged into lucid but I'm strugelling about backporting it. After reading some old ML stuff I guess you are not using an official dpkg version on the build machines since the latest version on hardy is 1.14.16.6ubuntu4 (you spoke about 1.14.27 beeing necessary)
<persia> sebner: You may want to ask questions more generally.  wgrant is very likely to be sleeping now, and furthermore isn't someone who can actually change that level of stuff.
<sebner> persia: ah right, I just saw his name popping up several times regarding dpkg so I thought he would know what to do
<persia> He is indeed, most knowledgeable :)
<sebner> heh
<sebner> persia: I did through old mailinglists and it really seems cjwatson made some "secret" feature backporting as there is no official backport and I doubt somebody would allow an official one. Grr, and now on holidays
<persia> sebner: I don't think it's that secret.  I think there's a special archive that is used by the LP servers, with a different set of backports than is available in other places.
<persia> Of course, I have no idea how to access this archive :)
<sebner> persia: Myself even less so I had high hopes on wgrant :)
<maxb> sebner: You might like to talk to bigjools, on the basis that he uploaded the dpkg to the launchpad PPA, which is used by people developing launchpad on hardy
 * sebner throws an eye onto bigjools 
<sebner> maxb: thx for the hint
 * bigjools is reading backscroll
<bigjools> you have a dpkg fix that you want backported, right?
<sebner> bigjools: well, not exactly. cjwatson merged a fixed dpkg-version into lucid. I'm now wondering how it will make its way onto the build machines as you are using a custom build
<bigjools> the build chroot will get the new one of course, but not the host
<bigjools> what did it fix?
<sebner> bigjools: e.g some packages can't be synced from Debian. Unpacking fails
<sebner> bigjools: therefore the host need the fix
<sebner> bigjools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373384/
<bigjools> sebner: let me chat to someone about this, I'll get back to you
<sebner> bigjools: thanks :)
<lamont> sebner: the buildds run dpkg inside the chroot, so if it's fixed in lucid, it's fixed in lucid.
<lamont> or at least it should be
<lamont> esp since the build in question is now built everywhere
<sebner> lamont: the dpkg of the host system unpacks the source
<lamont> no, no it doesn't
<lamont> trust me
<lamont> it used to be that way, that changed when v3 packages showed up and we decided it was easier to run dpkg-source in the chroot than to backport support for v3 packages to dapper
 * sebner tries
<lamont> alien-arena is built, and that's the one in the pastebin...
<lamont> so we have an existance proof... if you have a ppa package that is affected, it just needs to be retried
<sebner> lamont: the old version build. the new version failed to sync because of the unpack issue ;)
<lamont> sebner: _that_ is a sync issue, not a buildd issue
<sebner> lamont: the sync failed because dpkg on the host is buggy
<lamont> exactly
<lamont> thanks for the report
<sebner> lamont: Rejected:
<sebner> dpkg-source failed for alien-arena_7.33-2ubuntu1.dsc [return: 2]
<sebner> [dpkg-source output:   dpkg-source: info: extracting alien-arena in alien-arena-7.33
<sebner>   dpkg-source: info: unpacking alien-arena_7.33.orig.tar.gz
<sebner>   dpkg-source: info: unpacking alien-arena_7.33-2ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<sebner>   dpkg-source: info: applying launch-server_tool_debianization.patch]
<sebner> ;)
<sebner> lamont: persia is better suited to explain the issue
<lamont> sebner: yep.  the initial "is fixed" was all about the buildds, not about the sync host
 * persia will be able to do that in about 5 minutes
<james_w> lamont: is there somewhere that we can record that I would like any dpkg backports to cocoplum to also be installed on jubany?
<lamont> persia: what I really need is an RT with where to find cjwatson's fix for hardy's dpkg
<sebner> lamont: yeah, I'm sorry for using the false word :)
<persia> lamont: Oh.  That I can't get you.
<lamont> james_w: RT "please add hardy-cat-mom to jubany, kthx" would do it.
<lamont> james_w: a rationale would, of course, be expected.
<sebner> lamont: We need one with higher powers and access to the private archive of the machines
<james_w> lamont: ah, nice, thanks :-)
<persia> lamont: The report we got before was that Soyuz was unable to accept the package, not that it couldn't be built once dispatched.
 * sebner is again sorry for the missunderstanding
<persia> lamont: There was a bug in Debian about differing behaviour with and without quilt that hit this package oddly.
<persia> sebner: Have you resubmitted to a lucid PPA since the fixed dpkg hit lucid?
<lamont> persia: bug 561237?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 561237 could not be found
 * persia is suspicious
<lamont> that's the "quilt v3 hates that we didn't create a directory" bug
<sebner> persia: just a minute ago
<persia> lamont: I was advised it was debian bug #557667
<persia> And that matches the behaviour I saw with pre-merge dpkg in lucid.
<ubottu> Debian bug 557667 in dpkg-dev "dpkg-source does not create .pc without quilt" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/557667
<lamont> persia: who would be the right distro guy to tap for a backport of just that fix to hardy?
<persia> lamont: cjwatson, who is unavailable until after FeatureFreeze
<persia> lamont: Note that 557667 affects chrooted calls for some reason.
 * lamont tries another victim
<lamont> persia: evidence of the chrooted calls?
<persia> lamont: email from Marc Bockschmidt in 557667 log and my local experience last week.
<persia> (which state my machine can no longer meaningfully replicate)
<lamont> interesting
 * persia belatedly adds a missing 'r'
<lamont> persia: is there a bug against it launchpad for this?
<lamont> bigjools: and would that be soyuz, launchpad-buildd, or somewhere else?
<persia> sebner: ?
<sebner> hmm, *we* didn't file a bug as we thought about coordinating directly with cjwatson
<persia> sebner: Verify with a new upload to the PPA to make sure, and then file the bug :)
<sebner> persia: <sebner> persia: just a minute ago
<sebner> persia: means, 15 minutes ago I made a test-upload to my PPA
<persia> sebner: Then file the bug :)
<sebner> persia: <lamont> bigjools: and would that be soyuz, launchpad-buildd, or somewhere else?   :D
<persia> Yeah, but we can just file against "launchpad" for now, and it can move as needed.
<persia> Tracking is good.
<sebner> aye
<sebner> persia: lamont : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/522719
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522719 in launchpad "dpkg-source does not create .pc without quilt" [Undecided,New]
<sebner> persia: I hope it's ok that I stole the bug title ^_^
<persia> sebner: You may want to link it to 557667 :)
<persia> (and quote the relevant bit of the dpkg changelog)
<persia> 561237 is a similar and related, but slightly different issue.
<sebner> persia: should I link to 561237 too?
<persia> I wouldn't.
<persia> I don't think that breaks chrooted buildds (from the log)
<sebner> k
<sebner> persia: you can participate in the bug too, Setting to Confirmed *muahaha*
<persia> sebner: You overestimate my influence on launchpad
<lamont> it probably belongs more to soyuz than to launchpad, but don't really care enough atm
<lamont> rumor has it we may have a version of dpkg to deal with this tomorrow or thur
<sebner> lamont: grrrrrrrr, FF is around :P
<lamont> sebner: I expect we can stuff it through late this week, even with featurefreeze
<sebner> persia: hmm? I just set it to Confirmed
<sebner> lamont: aye, thx for your help
<persia> sebner: I got an error when I tried.  No idea.
<lamont> sebner: esp if you have it in a lucid ppa and happy and working on lucid and such
<persia> lamont: We can't have it in a PPA, for the same reason it can't be in the archive :)  But it seems to work fine locally, as long as one builds in a supporting environment.
<persia> sebner: If it's not all fixed in 31 hours, file the FFe: I'm sure it will be approved :)
<sebner> lamont: Filing FFe is sooo annoying :P
<sebner> persia: sure, it's just annoying ^^
<sebner> persia: the -data package is already on the new version so it will be approved in order to unbreak it anywaays
<persia> sebner: Right, which makes it an easy FFe (if annoying).
<sebner> persia: personally I had never trouble to convince our -release team acking a FFE :P
<persia> Yeah.  You're good at that :)
<sebner> persia: I'm wondering how many packages are affected by this bug
<persia> sebner: Wouldn't they all show up as sync failures?
<sebner> persia: yes
 * persia would expect the archive-admins to have made some noise about this if there were a significant number
<sebner> hmm
<sebner> maybe
<bigjools> lamont: it's not a bug in Launchpad at all
<bigjools> it's an RT to backport dpkg
<lamont> bigjools: no, it's a bug to the distro team to backport dpkg
<lamont> and then an RT to install it
<bigjools> ok
<lamont> so it's really a bug against dpkg
<bigjools> wfm
<bigjools> so re-target that bugtask :)
<sebner> lamont: The problem is that there are no official dpkg backports but cherrypicked stuff for the sync/build machines
<lamont> sebner: exactly
<lamont> I will be so happy when lucid comes out
<lamont> well, for at least a few months
<sebner> heh
<maxb> Why is the supersecret archive supersecret anyway, instead of just being a PPA?
<lamont> maxb: long history behind that answer
<lamont> it's more one of "we have this archive (which includes non-free stuff) that we use in the DC, we can just lob this in there" than any attempt at secrecy
<lamont> the bits needed for this should definitely be in a PPA somewhere
<persia> lamont: Maybe lucid-cat can be a PPA?
<lamont> persia: no.  it still has non-free crap and such.  OTOH, practice since hardy has been mostly telling people that we need it in (1) current dev release and/or (2) a PPA somewhere.  I think we just need to have another ppa that we toss the stuff that can go into a ppa, uh, into.
<persia> heh
<mars> which team should handle an Ubuntu docs question filed against launchpad?
<mars> is there an ubuntu-docs team or something?
<AlanBell> evening all
<mars> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> is this a good place to ask about the new login.ubuntu.com?
<mars> good question
<AlanBell> just trying to figure out the URL for my shiny new OpenID
<AlanBell> if indeed I have one
<mars> salgado, ^ do you know if OpenID is still delegated via LP?
<salgado> mars, LP delegates to login.lp.net
<AlanBell> I went to https://login.ubuntu.com/ and it knew who I was and I set my password (to what it was anyway)
<AlanBell> I was kind of expecting it to tell me my new openID URL ending in ubuntu.com
<Besnik> I'm having troubles validating translation strings which contain '%' sign
<Besnik> A closer inspection under a text editor shows that the first letter of the word after '%' is highlighted with the same colour as the '%' itself.
<mars> AlanBell, you might want to try in #ubuntu-website.  They may know who to talk to about the OpenID work on the ubuntu* domains.
<Besnik> I substituted '%' with the UTF8 equivalent 'U+0025' but Launchpad stills complain about "a format specification for argument 1 doesn't exist in 'msgstr' "
<mars> AlanBell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<Besnik> Any hints about overriding the validator?
<Besnik> Or should this be reported? Or perhaps is an already known issue?
<mars> Besnik, I know little about translations, but do you have to escape % signs as %%?
<mars> that is what you do to add a % to any C-style string substitution.
<AlanBell> mars: thanks, I submitted a question here too https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+question/101324
<Besnik> mars, I know even less about escaping :)
<Besnik> But the sign is used in that form in the original string
<mars> Besnik, have you looked at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/StartingToTranslate#Dealing%20with%20unusual%20characters ?
<Besnik> Both PoEdit and Gedit shows it as a single '%' which I didn't even touched: it is of the form 100% and should stay like that into any translation as there's nothing to translate there
<akheron> mars: regarding the yesterday's broken link, I filed a but about it: #522800
<Besnik> mars, no I haven't, as I've being doing it offline with po editors or text editors and than upload to Launchpad
<mars> akheron, that is great, thank you for doing that
<Besnik> mars, I think my case doesn't qualify for that page
<Besnik> the test complains about using 5 sign in its literal function
<mars> hmm.  Besnik, the translations team is in Europe mostly, so they are not here to help.  Someone else in the channel may know, or perhaps someone in #ubuntu-translators ?
<mars> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/#IRC%20channel
<Besnik> mars, are you saying that this might be a translation problem and not a Launchpad parsing problem?
<mars> Besnik, nope, just saying that someone in that channel has probably been working with translations in LP, and can provide a better answer.
<mars> Besnik, or, if you don't mind waiting a bit, file a question directly to the Translations team using https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<Besnik> I see. Well thank you for trying to help
<mars> Besnik, filing an Answer is a good way to get in touch with them.
<aquarius> I have a project which has, as its trunk branch, lp:~sil/projectname/trunk. I'd like to create an alias lp:projectname for that branch. How do I do that? I can never remember, and I can't find anything relevant on help.launchpad.net either
<lifeless> make it a series
<aquarius> I only have the dimmest understanding of what that means :)
<aquarius> aha, "register a series"?
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> you should already have a trunk series
<aquarius> https://edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<lifeless> if this branch == that series, just set the branch for it
<lifeless> click on the series name on that page, will take you to a page prompting for the branch
<aquarius> er, it doesn't, unless I'm missing something
<aquarius> there's "development focus: trunk series" on the left of the page, and "trunk" on top of the arrow thing under "Series and milestones" in the middle of the page, both of whch go to https://edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/trunk, which says "The following branch has been registered as the mainline branch for this release series: lp:~sil/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/trunk"
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> then lp:r-u-m-s should be working.
<lifeless> and btw, no way I'm ever typing that hell-long name out!
<mars> aquarius, you have no idea how long I have been looking for an answer to that question :)
<aquarius> it already works?
 * aquarius tests
<aquarius> aquarius@dell-desktop:~/canonical/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store$ bzr branch lp:rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store w00t
<aquarius> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store": The Ubuntu Music Store Rhythmbox plugin has no default branch.
<aquarius> fail.
<aquarius> it does not already work.
<aquarius> :-)
<lifeless> mars: so the 'development focus' series branch is 'lp:THING'
<lifeless> mars: all series branches are lp:THING/SERIES
<lifeless> aquarius: its a private branch.
<lifeless> aquarius: you fail
<mars> and that explanation of fail would also explain my problem with getting lp:pyslow to work...
<aquarius> lifeless, I must have missed the really obvious documentation about how to do this properly, then ;-)
<aquarius> that being the case, how can I fix it?
<lifeless> aquarius: make it a public branch
<lifeless> aquarius: the directory service that does lp: url lookups is anonymous and unauthenticated.
<lifeless> aquarius: so it only handles public branches.
<lifeless> aquarius: generally docs aren't needed for this because most things are public :>
 * aquarius looks on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/trunk for something allowing me to change the privacy of a branch. It says "this branch is private", but doesn't give me a way to change it afaict?
<lifeless> look for a yellow /
<mars> lifeless, except that the inability to get lp:myproject to work leaves the members of our own development team feeling defeated and dumb :/
<lifeless> mars: there is a bug open to add an API call to resolve the same stuff, and then bzr could use that; some problems are that: LP APIS are terribly slow, until recently there wasn't an anonymous provider which we'd need for un-logged-in-folk.
<aquarius> there isn't a yellow exclamation icon next to "this branch is private". "Change branch details" doesn't have anything about privacy in it
<lifeless> thumper: ^
<mars> aquarius, I can confirm that, looking at my branch's details page.  There is no obvious privacy setting, unless it is:  "Keep branch confidential"?
 * mars tries
<mars> yep, that was it
<lifeless> \o/ for using different terms to describe the same thing.
<mars> usability bug: the setting to change "privacy" does not contain the word "privacy" within it, thus it is easily overlooked
<lifeless> please file a bug
<mars> will do
<mars> aquarius, ^ you should have the "Keep branch confidential" setting?
<aquarius> mars, where? I don't seem to have that
<lifeless> aquarius: you might need to check the project privacy policy in that case (and if it is the problem file another bug that there wasn't a hint that this was the issue on the branch page)
<mars> aquarius, visit the branch page, click "Change branch details" on the mid-right, on the settings page there is a "Keep branch confidential" checkbox, third setting down
<mars> between the settings for "Name" and "Description"
<aquarius> mars, not for me. on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/trunk/+edit I've got Owner, Name, Description, and Status.
 * mars defers to lifeless
<mars> and make some tea while I wait for the deferrable to process
<aquarius> I can't find anything about project privacy, either
<aquarius> (and the project can't be *that* private, a random dide filed an Answers question about it a few days ago, so it's not invisible or anything)
 * aquarius is baffled
<lifeless> aquarius: code.lp.net/projectname
<lifeless> has a control for controlling branch privacy policies
<aquarius> aha, "New branches you create for The Ubuntu Music Store Rhythmbox plugin are private initially."
<aquarius> although there doesn't seem to be any obvious way of changing that
<lifeless> right, but you need to edit it, because  Ithink you may have it set to 'can not be made public'
<aquarius> I'm happy to edit it if I can find out how :)
<aquarius> OK, I give in. Can't find where to change the privacy settings for new branches created for a project. Help? :)
<lifeless> thumper: ^ ^
<thumper> aquarius: the initial privacy setting is defined through a policy that only LP admins can set
<aquarius> thumper, oh. hm. Is the initial privacy setting what's now stopping me from making my branch be aliased as lp:projectname?
<thumper> aquarius: is the branch public or private?
<thumper> aquarius: which branch?
<aquarius> thumper, I don't know, and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/trunk, respectively
<thumper> aquarius: yes it is private
<lifeless> thumper: he wants to public it
<thumper> aquarius: as defined by the "this branch is private" on the top right
<lifeless> thumper: he can't find a button to do so, even looking where mars could see said button on his private brnach
<aquarius> thumper, ah, yes, I did know that, sorry :)
<thumper> aquarius: it should be in the +edit
<thumper> aquarius: do you want to make the branch public?
<lifeless> aquarius: screen shot time
<aquarius> thumper, it isn't: mars had a "Keep branch confidential" setting in edit, and I do not
<thumper> aquarius: then the privacy policy says you can't have public branches :)
<aquarius> thumper, I want to make the branch be lp:rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store. If that entails making it public, that's fine :)
<thumper> aquarius: the short name only works for public branches
<aquarius> thumper, cool. The code's going into lucid in the next day or so, so I'm more than happy to be public. Do I need to get an admin to flip a switch somewhere on the project?
<lifeless> so, who can change this. admins? spm: spmdo time.
<mars> someone should rethink that "Everything is forced to be private" switch.  Which is more common: accidentally making my branch public, or deliberately making my branch public?
<lifeless> mars: well I bet it was a simple misclick or some-such by the setter-uppoer
<lifeless> Also I think that the privacy team owner should be able to fiddle that setting *after* an admin puts them as a privacy team for the project
<aquarius> ah, I may well have deliberately made the project private, at least initially
<lifeless> no need for admins after the iniitial setup
<mars> lifeless, true, but I still think the entire idea underpinning the setting is flawed.
<aquarius> because I was trying to stop people using the rhythmbox plugin to use the Ubuntu One Music Store before all the server side stuff was ready, because that would have led to a million bug reports saying "I have paid for some music and I can't download it". :)
<mars> I bet in the history of LP there are zero instances where that setting has saved us trouble, and at least one instance where it has caused it :)
<mars> aquarius, :)
<lifeless> file bugs ;)
<mars> lifeless, the challenge for me is presenting the case for a feature's removal.  I feel uncomfortable making the case on logic alone (as I did a moment ago)
<aquarius> so, I need an admin, yes? is that spm? bac?
<mars> lifeless, I feel my case should be backed by data, and data is time consuming and troublesome to collect.
<mars> aquarius, yes, you need a LOSA
<lifeless> aquarius: spm Chex mbarnett at this time I imagine
<mars> aquarius, and we are waiting for one to appear
<lifeless> mars: A bug is a conversation; you shouldn't wait to start it until you have proof, because other people may have data to help, or other points of view.
<lifeless> mars: collaborate!
 * mbarnett just me right now.
<mars> lifeless, true.
<lifeless> mbarnett: can you toggle the bit for aquarius please? his branch privacy setting won't let him release the code to public ;)
<mbarnett> lifeless: i believe so, let me give it a go.
<mbarnett> aquarius: there is no interface tool for that, have to set the bit on the db itself.  give me a moment and i will remove the private bit off of that branch for you.
<aquarius> mbarnett, can you make it so that new branches created in that project are by-default public, too?
<lifeless> mneptok: there is an interface
<lifeless> bahh
<mbarnett> aquarius: i should be able to, yes
<lifeless> mbarnett: there is an interface
<lifeless> mbarnett: in the branch polilcy area
<lifeless> mbarnett: you need to change the *project-wide* policy setting from 'private only' to 'private by default' (or whatever aquarius wants).
<lifeless> mbarnett: after doing that, aquarius can change his branch from private to public himself.
<aquarius> it can all be entirely public
<mbarnett> lifeless: ah, interesting.  i was doing it backwards.. i set that branch to public first.   That is good to konw, thanks.
<lifeless> mbarnett: right, so the policy is able to say 'do not permit public at all', which was the problem
<mbarnett> lifeless: right.  the difference between "private" and "private only"
<mbarnett> aquarius: your branch is now public and new branches will be public by default.
<aquarius> sweet, and lp:rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store now works. mbarnett, lifeless, thanks!
<mbarnett> aquarius: welcome
<thumper> aquarius: that is still a long project name :)
<thumper> aquarius: could abbreviate to lp:rums :)
<thumper> if you renamed the project :)
<lifeless> not really much point in 'short urls' when you do that to us
<aquarius> yeah. In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have done that. But I despise clever-clever names for things, especially something like the RB plugin which has no independent existence. This way, it's googleable. "rums" isn't :)
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> why is it a separate project if it has no independent existence?
<aquarius> lifeless, because it's split into (a) an embeddable gtk widget that displays the music store, and (b) a rhythmbox plugin that embeds said widget.
<aquarius> bundling the plugin in with the widget would be annoying for people who don't run rhythmbox and want to embed the widget in, say, Banshee
<mneptok> lifeless: do not take my name in vain.
 * mneptok awaits candy
<lifeless> mneptok: vanity thy name is mneptok
#launchpad 2010-02-17
<mtaylor> hey lovely people...
<mtaylor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/drizzle/build/+bug/440264
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 440264 in drizzle "drizzled crashes on startup if dead dfe file exists in /tmp/" [Critical,Fix released]
<mtaylor> how do I remove it from being targetted to the build series?
<poolie> hello
<poolie> i think you cannot :-(
<poolie> you need to just mark it invalid
<mtaylor> that makes bunnies cry
<poolie> and me too
<poolie> there is a bug for his
<poolie> mtaylor: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/253600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 253600 in malone "No way to reject a nomination after it has been approved" [Low,Triaged]
<poolie> put sad bunny ascii art on it :)
<mtaylor> poolie: done
<poolie> heh
<poolie> you can also vote for it :)
<mtaylor> also ... it would be great if there were a way to make a series an invalid target like you can for milestones
<poolie> to mark the series as no longer active?
<poolie> there is a series status
<poolie> it seems like if the series is eg obsolete you should not be able to target bugs to it
<mtaylor> poolie: it would seem that, wouldn't it?
<mtaylor> poolie: alas, that doesn't have that effect
<poolie> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/437297
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 437297 in malone "target to release gives a page of all series, without indication of 'active'" [High,Triaged]
<lifeless> leonardr: hi
<lifeless> leonardr: are you up?
<leonardr> lifeless: yeah, but not working anymore
<leonardr> what's up?
<lifeless> just catching up on some bzr bugmail
<leonardr> ok
<lifeless> jam has tested importing lplib at 500ms or so
<poolie> heh, that's nothing :)
<lifeless> which is more than bzr takes to start and complete status on many trees :)
<poolie> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/522957 1250ms overhead to start sending a single request
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522957 in launchpadlib "please hold https connection open" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> I'm wondering if you will consider this a bug {it makes it really hard to consider using lplib for bzr}
<poolie> lifeless: it means we should be careful about when it's loaded but we probably want to do that anyhow
<lifeless> poolie: I am not convinced its safe to use at all at this point
<poolie> cause of load time, or something else?
<lifeless> poolie: it can easily swamp our actual pull performance
<lifeless> poolie: load + https + round trips + needs a cache to work at all
<lifeless> in contrast with e.g. AWS's apis which can be done with a single round trip safely over http (assuming you don't consider the submitted or returned data confidential)
<lifeless> we may be much better off extending the existing http XMLRPC server lp has for us
<wgrant> +1000000
<poolie> ah
<poolie> i think using it for lp: urls would be very poor
<leonardr> lifeless: take a look at bug 521927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521927 in launchpadlib "launchpadlib doesn't cache wadl; reads 1MB at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521927
<lifeless> otoh if leonardr considers these issues bugs we can work on it
<poolie> i think using it for commands that are specific to launchpad, like lp-propose are fine
<poolie> i commented on the lp: bug that any rpc separate to starting the ssh connection is really a kind of waste
<lifeless> poolie: I'll buy appropriate, I'm not convinced about fine. I've so far seen nothing perform well with lp apis.
<poolie> lifeless: aiui amazon's approach is to send application-level signed/encrypted messages over plain http
<poolie> which is quite interesting
<poolie> well
<poolie> it's not ideal
 * lifeless is in a 'performance matters' mindset today ;)
<poolie> i think it's better than not having the feature at all, or implementing a separate mechanism
<poolie> launchpad should have an api mechanism that is fast
<leonardr> lifeless: performance is going to be my next project after i get multi-version working
<leonardr> i was going to work on server-side performance but it seems like client-side is hurting people more
<poolie> lifeless: did you try hydrazine?
<poolie> it's interesting
<poolie> it is actually useful
<lifeless> poolie: I haven't tried it yet.
<poolie> but also it shows you the stripped-down rpc performance
<lifeless> poolie: I've used lplib interactive quite a bit
<poolie> ./bugclient --debug -c 'bug 123456' -c 'triage high confirmed +foo'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<poolie> right, it's like that with a bit less typing
<lifeless> leonardr: when you start thinking and working on performance, I'd be *delighted* to talk with you about concerns, constraints and ideas.
<leonardr> lifeless: sure
<lifeless> leonardr: as would other folk in bzr team I'm sure; we've all got various amounts of skin in the performance game ;)
<poolie> or other organs
<leonardr> i don't want a bunch of bugs saying "it's too slow" but separate bugs for ideas like "keep the http connection open" and "don't round-trip for the wadl every time" are good
<lifeless> leonardr: jam was measuring just import time, not time to grab the wadl, FWIW.
<poolie> leonardr: +10
<poolie> same for us
<leonardr> lifeless: i'd consider that a third bug
<poolie> specific bugs that can be individually fixed
<poolie> i'll file that
<lifeless> leonardr: is there one for 'ship the wadl', and 'have it precompiled' ?
<lifeless> poolie: I suggested on the bug that jam file that; you might like to put the number in that bug for reference.
<leonardr> lifeless: there is not. i'm against both those ideas but i'm open to some modified form of 'have it precompiled' (ie. 'compile it lazily')
<lifeless> leonardr: I suspect theres a systemic problem in that lp's interfaces are very non-batchy / job-submission style, but good web performance needs batchy/job-submission style.
<poolie> i think if it's actually cached properly it need not be bad
<poolie> 1MB the first time you use it is not awful
<poolie> bug 522963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522963 in launchpadlib "launchpadlib is too slow to import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522963
<lifeless> leonardr: well I'll file them
<lifeless> (unless you want to convince me now that they are bad things to do [I don't suggest doing that, its late for you])
<leonardr> lifeless: that comes from our decision to save time by publishing the internal interfaces
<leonardr> now that we have the basic stuff published, we can take a step back and design something better
<poolie> lifeless: maybe that's just subsidiary to bug 521927 or a suggested fix for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521927 in launchpadlib "launchpadlib doesn't cache wadl; reads 1MB at startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521927
<poolie> s/that/shipping or trimming it
<poolie> oh and that reminds me of another malone bug
<lifeless> poolie: interesting ssh trivia, thanks.
<poolie> yes, isn't it
<poolie> it's a bit hard to actually know for sure
 * leonardr sneaks off while lifeless and poolie are talking
<poolie> heh, good night
<poolie> and thanks, though apis are slow they're useful
<lifeless> right, two bugs filed
<lifeless> poolie: I think there is a significant difference between 'ship the wadl' and 'does not cache the latest version'
<lifeless> mainly around the use cases of 'give me the latest model' and 'I know that I work with model XYZ'
<poolie> the first would invalidate the second
<poolie> mm
<poolie> fixing either would help
<lifeless> so the first doesn't invalidate the second :)
<lifeless> though they are similar
<poolie> does compiling wadl take a long time?
<lifeless> I'm not entirely sure
<poolie> as much as $10?
<poolie> :)
<lifeless> poolie: more if roaming.
<lifeless> poolie: I didn't want to exaggerate ;>
<poolie> even more if you want to use a satelite phone
<lifeless> yup
<poolie> even more if you're in 1982
<lifeless> stuck back in the wild west with a delorean
<lifeless> I need some war of the worlds I think
<mrooney> hello! anyone know if anything is wonky with staging.lp.net? I'm getting a 401 Unauthorized via the LP API but can change the service to edge and it works fine.
<mrooney> does mars happen to have any ideas? :)
<thumper> mrooney: it is possible that staging is being updates
<thumper> updated
<mrooney> thumper: well I gave it a peek and it looks fine and is functional, I thought when it is being updated you can't view it as a webapp either?
<thumper> mrooney: yeah, that is normally the case
<mrooney> it is a mystery then
<thumper> mrooney: do you have an authorized token for staging?
<thumper> mrooney: that is more likely the issue
<mrooney> that could be! doesn't it ask you to create one if you don't have one?
<mrooney> I did at one point as this used to work, maybe it expired but the edge one didn't?
<mrooney> looks like I just had to delete my ~/.launchpadlib and it re-prompted me and all is well
<mrooney> thanks!
<om26er> how can I make a package backported to karmic ? when I am actually using lucid
<om26er> *while uploading to pap
<om26er> ppa
<noodles775> om26er: can you use pbuilder locally to check the source, and then just upload to your PPA?
<noodles775> s/check the source/check the source in karmic
<om26er> noodles775, ok
<edakiri> I filed Bug  #463144 .  The same issue affects LaunchPad.  Should I file a separate bug for LaunchPad or should it be listed in the same bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463144 in ubuntu-start-page "absolute font sizing and size smaller than default creates accessibility and usability difficulties" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463144
<adeuring> noodles775: could you pelase ui-review this MPhttps://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adeuring/launchpad/bug-283941-show-patch-numbers-on-upstream-report/+merge/19405 ? A screenshot: http://people.canonical.com/~adeuring/upstreamreport.png . the branch adds the right-most column
<sebner> I can't access several sites (e.g https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ufl) when I'm logged in. Not allowed here
<sebner> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.  ... With another browser (not logged in) it works. Anyone an idea?
<wgrant> Bug 514824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514824 in soyuz "No permissions to view ubuntu/+source/hypre because of disabled ppa in page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514824
<wgrant> sebner: ^^
<sebner> wgrant: ohhhhhhh, thanks :)
<ccm> hey, do you know who is the contact for the @ubuntu.com mail server?
<ccm> i am getting terribly spammed
<mars> ccm, might be better to ask in #ubuntu-signpost
<ccm> mars: okay, thank you
<mars> ccm, they should be able to direct you to a channel with sys admins (might be #ubuntu-dev)
<ccm> that sounds great. hopping there
<lfaraone> mars: he should have gone to #canonical-sysadmin
<mars> lfaraone, is that in the ubuntu docs?
<lfaraone> mars: probably not, but they're responsible for the mailserver.
<mars> lfaraone, it was a question about *.ubuntu.com, so I assume that the ubuntu docs are the place to go
<mars> hmm
<jpds> mars: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<mars> jpds, ok, thanks
<mars> so the question is: did the #ubuntu-signpost people manage to direct him to the right wiki page and/or channel?
<jpds> There is no #ubuntu-signpost channel...
<mars> ?
<edakiri> Uh! mars is a troll!  (just kidding)
<mars> looking back through the browser history.... could have sworn I read "....#ubuntu-signpost is staffed by volunteers..."
<mars> edakiri, :)
<mars> edakiri, I have been helping people to engender feelings of goodwill.  I was going to begin DCCing you all momentarily, but it appears I will have to build yet more goodwill first.
<mars> ha!
<mars> jpds, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Signpost/Destinations#irc-ubuntu-signpost
<jpds> mars: Interesting.
<mars> and I know #ubuntu+1 is real, so why no #ubuntu-signpost? :)
<micahg> are the amd64 lucid chroots broke?
<micahg> actually, the PPA gets from archive, so I'll go ask in -idevel
<bigjools> micahg: yes but someone is on it
<micahg> ah, k
<micahg> thanks
<bigjools> the udev issue?
<micahg> bigjools: yeah, I think so
<bdmurray> unsubcribing a team from a bug is raising an error message for me "Server error" but seems to work.  is this known?
<Ursinha> bdmurray: don't think so, is it consistent?
<bdmurray> Ursinha: is 2 out of 2 times consistent?
<Ursinha> bdmurray: hmm, yes
<Ursinha> bdmurray: you tried two times in a short period?
<bdmurray> Ursinha: well in the past hour with 2 separate bug reports
<Ursinha> bdmurray: hmm, right, I'll take a look
<Ursinha> thanks
<adiroiban> hi. Any ideas how can I access entries from Launchpad API using launchpadlib?
<adiroiban> I'm trying to get a language https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/index.html#language
<tsimpson> adiroiban: what issue are you having?
<adiroiban> I'm kind of dumb, and I don't know how to query a language from launchpadlib
<adiroiban> I can query persons... but I got stuck at quering a language
<tsimpson> you usually get a language from a person, or you can use the .load method of your Launchpad instance
<tsimpson> as you can see though, a language object doesn't really contain any data, so there's not much point in loading it
<adiroiban> tsimpson: thanks. lp.load did the trick
<adiroiban> I guess there is no API query languages in a similar way as persons or projects
<tsimpson> it's really just an object representing a string, which happens to represent a language code
<adiroiban> tsimpson: true. I was looking after something similar to the LP page for a language https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/ar
<tsimpson> not much (any) of the translations stuff has been exported to the API as far as I can see
<tsimpson> it's mostly just people/teams, projects and bugs so far
<adiroiban> yep. np. I will read about writing LP APIs and try to submit a patch
<adiroiban> is this part of registry?
<rhpot1991> I think something might be wrong with the 32bit chroot: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39317246/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.mythbuntu-common_0.43-0ubuntu2~ppa1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<adiroiban> the code for languages is in lp/services/worlddata
<tsimpson> adeuring: I'm not sure where it is, you'll have to do some digging :)
<tsimpson> https://dev.launchpad.net/Hacking has some help on finding stuff
<adiroiban> thanks
<blueyed> again, I cannot (finish) report(ing) a bug: OOPS-1509B1894
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1509B1894
<mars> blueyed, just looking at the OOPS - that is quite surprising.  Ursinha, ^ known issue?
<blueyed> and for another package: OOPS-1509K2052
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1509K2052
<blueyed> does this happen because of empty description?
<mars> blueyed, are you trying to file the bugs with empty description fields?
<lifeless>   Module lp.bugs.browser.bugtarget, line 702, in showFileBugForm
<lifeless>     raise NotImplementedError
<mars> lifeless, that is the surprising part :)
<mars> that he found a path to that code
<lifeless> you know what would be nice
<blueyed> mars: not surprising for me: LP oopsed far too often when reporting bugs for me.
<blueyed> the last time it was related to the package name or whatever.
<lifeless> to include a link to bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/prod|edge?/<revno>/lib/...
<blueyed> yes
<blueyed> (simple testcase ^^)
<mars> blueyed, well, I am looking through the list of known issues.  There are ones in malone for filing descriptions with a single whitespace char
<Lord-Readman> when launchpad tar-balls something for you in .tar.gz is it possible to request that it does .tar.xz to save bandwidth and space ?
<blueyed> here's another one: OOPS-1509C1814 - empty desc?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1509C1814
<blueyed> it's the empty desc..!
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: when does launchpad tar things for you ?
<Lord-Readman> lifeless, when you request a trunk translation download
<deryck> blueyed, mars -- yeah, this is missing form validation.  It's fixed on edge.
<blueyed> mars: can you please also add a testcase for adding a bug with an empty desc.. this should not happen in an app that is years old already.
<mars> blueyed, want to become an edge beta tester? :)
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: not at the moment; you might check bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta to see if there is a wishlist bug for that
<lifeless> blueyed: 'should' \o/
<mars> blueyed, deryck is the man to handle this
<blueyed> deryck: ^^
<mars> I defer to him
<lifeless> or blueyed - you could file a patch :>
<blueyed> mars: I've left when there was too much annoyance in there at some point. also, I could not beg you to release this fix - I would not have noticed on edge
<blueyed> lifeless: tests!
<lifeless> blueyed: and code!
<Ursinha> mars: let me see here
<deryck> mars, blueyed this is fixed already.  and it is tested, but javascript changed the behavior in a way the original test didn't catch.
<deryck> mars, blueyed -- we're preparing to cherry-pick the change to the main site now.
<blueyed> lifeless: I know. But it's a beast to setup.. and the first fix would be to have a "any" checkbox/toggle in the advanced search form bug status page.
<blueyed> anyways.. please add a test.
<mars> Ursinha, nevermind, sorry to trouble you (see deryck's last answer)
<Ursinha> mars: no problem :)
<blueyed> deryck: it is tested, but got through to production with the test failing?
<blueyed> deryck: thanks.
<goundy> hi guys
<mars> deryck, thank you for the info
<goundy> still no wiki support workarround in the air ? :)
<deryck> blueyed, the test never failed.  the test was for the static pages and the failure was introduced by converting the behavior to use JavaScript.  The new path was tested in windmill for js interaction, but the failure case was not known and therefore not tested.
<deryck> that's complicated to explain on IRC :)
<mars> hi goundy.  Sorry, no, still no wiki that I know of.
<goundy> mars, hehe thanks ;)
<blueyed> deryck: I understand completely.. there was no test.. ;P
<deryck> blueyed, if it makes you happy, yes, there was no test. ;)
<deryck> blueyed, but have you ever tried getting JavaScript-heavy pages properly tested? ;)
<lifeless> mars: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/oops-tools/+bug/523398
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523398 in oops-tools "hotlink code to codebrowse" [Undecided,New]
<mars> lifeless, ?
<blueyed> no, but I know that there are frameworks.. and you appear to be using windmill.. the issue is just that there a tests for testing web pages currently in place, which are not consistent between JS and non-JS.
<lifeless> mars: filed a bug with my suggestion for lptools; checking with you that it makes sense to someone else
<mars> ah
<lifeless> leonardr: so, did the bugs we filed make sense ? (getting to mail now)
<mars> lifeless, that makes sense to me, and that would be a nice feature, too
<blueyed> yeah, I've hit code from 2006! ;)
<blueyed> Thanks for your work. Keep up the QA! :)
<leonardr> lifeless: yes. a lot of your problems could be mitigated by changing your behavior (no longer starting a lot of new processes from a cronjob), but we can talk about the best way to address the problems later
<lifeless> leonardr: I think you're assuming some stuff based on your reaction
<lifeless> leonardr: [I don't start a lot of new processes, and don't use cron :)] but thats ok, we can tease it apart later
<leonardr> lifeless: i showed gary your bugs and he said something about people using cron, i assumed it was you
<leonardr> yes, i'll talk with you after multi-version is done
<lifeless> nope, not me; I'm proxying for users of bzr and the performance and network situations they report.
<lifeless> [and when I'm phone-tethered, me]
<lifeless> so what is 'multiversion'?
<Lord-Readman> lifeless I created https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/export-all-translations-as-tarball-select-compression-method
<Lord-Readman> is that ok you think?
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: I would have created a bug myself; did you check that there wasn't a bug available already?
<Lord-Readman> I searched, no mention, also I didnt see how a missing feature would have been a bug and not an idea/blueprint
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: because launchpad development is primarily driven by bugs and bugs can be 'wishlist'
<Lord-Readman> So should I request removal of the blueprint and raise it as a bug?
<lifeless> Thats why I suggested a bug to you :). What you do know is up to you, I'm not on the rosetta team, I don't know what will get the best reaction from them.
<willkg> i'm having trouble editing the miro project on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/democracyplayer/).  i don't have access and don't know who can give me access.  oppy (owner of pculture) is no longer around.
<willkg> how can i go about reclaiming the project?
<lifeless> file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, or talk to mars: the current help contact
<c_korn> hello, are the build deamons currently broken ? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39318250/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.scilab_5.2.0-7~ppa1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<lifeless> no, but the chroots they use are broken and being fixed.
<lifeless> see #ubuntu-devel
<willkg> lifeless: thanks!  will do.
<Ursinha> willkg: have you tried contacting the owner?
<willkg> Ursinha: like i said "oppy" is no longer around.
<c_korn> lifeless: k, thanks
<adiroiban> now that Launchpad allows anonymous access to API, why we can not just grab an url like this https://api.launchpad.net/beta/+languages/ar directly in the browser?
<adiroiban> is a bug
<adiroiban> or a feature?
<lifeless> neither
<lifeless> its because anonymous isn't 'unauthenticated' its 'authenticated as anonymous'
<wgrant> adiroiban: Try https://launchpad.net/api/beta/+languages/ar
<wgrant> That will authenticate you with your cookie.
<adiroiban> wgrant: thanks! it is working
<wgrant> adiroiban: Alternatively append ?oauth_token=&oauth_consumer_key=something to the URL.
<adiroiban> wgrant: great. By doing this it is realy easy to do quick tests:)
<wgrant> adiroiban: Exactly.
<wgrant> So much quicker than firing up launchpadlib.
<rdb> I can't find an option anywhere to retract an offer for mentorship on the blueprint page. Am I missing something?
<rdb> I mean, blueprint pages don't seem to list anything about the available mentoring for it.
<wgrant> rdb: The mentoring feature has been withdrawn, I believe.
<rdb> Beh! Why?
<rdb> The icon still shows up for the existing blueprints.
<rdb> But why was it removed? It's one of the main reasons why I'm still using launchpad for blueprint tracking.
<rdb> is there an equivalent?
<sinzui> rdb: mars: mentoring was removed from launchpad 9 months ago
<sinzui> rdb: mars: there is not action that can be taked
<sinzui> taken
<sinzui> I do see mentoring icons show up, I think that is a bug in the badge code
<sinzui> rdb: mentoring was removed because it was being used by about 20 users out of a million launchpad users. It did not work as users want it to work, and the code was costly to maintain: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/removing-mentoring
<rdb> beh, ok
<fta> what happened to all the builders?
<micahg> fta: they be broke :)
<poolie> here's a nice use of Launchpad: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar/2010q1/066924.html
<lifeless> any losa in the house?
#launchpad 2010-02-18
<lfaraone> doctormo: it seems Ground Control depends (in code, not in deps) on NetworkManager. Is that intentional/required? If so, I'll make the change, otherwise, I'll file the bug.
<lifeless> lfaraone: I'd file it as a bug; folk without NM may well want GC, so it should be soft.
<poolie> hey
<poolie> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nmb/bzr/mkdir-recursive-253529/+merge/19488 has no diff despite being hours old
<poolie> why?
<thumper> poolie: corrupt branch or it oopsed creating the diff I guess
<thumper> poolie: uh, nothing in the branch?
<thumper> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nmb/bzr/mkdir-recursive-253529 not been pushed to
<bialix> hi, I have a question about teams and bugs
<bialix> in qbzr we want to set the qbzr-bugs team to be able triaging bugs
<bialix> and we have restricted qbzr-dev core team which is owner of code and releases
<bialix> there is Driver (on main page) and also Bug supervisor (on bugs page)
<bialix> should we set qbzr-bugs to be driver and/or bug supervisor?
<poolie> hey bialix
<poolie> bug supervisor i think
<bialix> hi poolie! thanks
<twb> apport is supposed to be the ubuntu equivalent of reportbug, right?
<twb> I'm trying to work out how to actually provide a problem report.  "apport-cli apport" wants to "S: Send report (1.6 KiB)" before I even say anything
<poolie> twb: is this after a crash?
<twb> No.
<poolie> after it sends it, you'll be prompted to enter a description into a web form
<poolie> i think actually you want to use ubuntu-bug if you don't already have a crash file
<twb> Initially I wanted to report that a live image built with live-helper is loading vga16fb even when I tell it not to, but then when I installed apport into a pbuilder chroot, I found that it calls start(8) and ignored policy-rc.d(8), so I wanted to report that, too.
<twb> ubuntu-bug seems to have the same issue.
<twb> If I hit "S" to submit, it gives me a URL that I can't open without logging in, so I'd prefer to provide the problem as part of the original submission.
<wgrant> twb: You need to log in before you can report a bug.
<wgrant> You cannot do it anonymously.
<twb> Sigh.
<twb> I was hoping that had been fixed since 2006
<poolie> nup
<poolie> the theory is, or part of it is, that anonymous reports tend to have little value
<wgrant> And that they are spammy.
<twb> poolie: you mean like all those spammy reports on debbugs ;-P
<poolie> i don't know
<poolie> what does debbugs do with spam and with bad reports?
<twb> I don't know.  I've never seen spam on bugs.debian.org.  IIRC the web UI some kind of button that pokes a moderator to remove potential spam reports.
<twb> Bad reports just get flagged "needs more info" and ignored, in my experience.
<twb> I guess I'll just dig out the malone mail gateway docs and send a signed email, since I know where my GPG key is, but I don't know if I still have my launchpad username/password written down somewhere.
<soren> twb: Launchpad usernames are e-mail addresses.
<twb> Thanks for not using captchas that require inline images and/or javascript and audio
<twb> In w3m, clicking the button [No, I need to report a new bug] has no effect
<twb> Maybe it's supposed to be javascript that unhides the remaining form fields?
<magcius> Does Launchpad allow you to fork/associate your branch with something that originated in +junk?
<Nightrose> hi :)
<Nightrose> i'm investigating unsing launchpad bluebrints for my company and wanted to know how difficult it is to set up your own instance
<kklimonda> of launchpad?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> we'd only need the bluebrints part for now though
<kklimonda> I don't think there is any documentation how to run production instance
<sluimers> Hi there. I've got problems with a ppa
<kklimonda> you could probably start by reading https://dev.launchpad.net/Running but it only mentions development instance with a comment that developers aren't really interested in raising number of LP installations.
<sluimers> I get a "Failed to upload" error
<Nightrose> kklimonda: hmmm that's bad
<Nightrose> :(
<sluimers> Here is my uploadlog: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39357043/upload_1515646_log.txt
<sluimers> .. wait, I think I know what's going on
<maxb> Nightrose: The licence doesn't permit running your own instance unless you are prepared to replace every icon and image and use of the word Launchpad.
<sluimers> thanks for the help guys!
<kklimonda> maxb: even in the intranet?
<Nightrose> maxb: mpfh - so much for open sourcing it...
<Nightrose> kklimonda: we'd need a public instance
<maxb> Yes, even in an intranet
<kklimonda> Nightrose: code is open source - brand itself isn't
<Nightrose> ok i guess that takes launchpad off my list
<maxb> and neither are any of the graphics..... making the code significantly less useful
<wgrant> sluimers: You are somehow producing binaries without a Description field. Your package is buggy.
<sluimers> Yes, I've noticed the description field is empy
<sluimers> I could have sworn I had written it down before.
<shadeslayer> hi anyone around?
<directhex> Rejected:
<directhex> moon_2.1-0ubuntu1~dhx1~karmic1.dsc: format '3.0 (quilt)' is not permitted in karmic.
<wgrant> directhex: 3.0 (quilt) is only permitted in Lucid and later.
<directhex> blarg, what's the point in that? all the build tools in karmic support debsrc3
<shadeslayer> well thing is i cant login to kubuntu wiki
<wgrant> directhex: Not perfectly.
<shadeslayer> any idea where should i go?
<directhex> bah -_-
<shadeslayer> it says bad time zone
<sluimers> Hi, two questions: 1) How do i delete a personal package archive? 2) I often upload packages just to see if they build. I noticed that there's a pointing system that gives many extra points to private PPA's, is it possible for me to have a private PPA section so I can upload fast and test if my builds work?
<bigjools> sluimers: 1) you can't, we don't support that yet, although we can disable it
<bigjools> 2) no
<bigjools> well, 2) no, unless you pay :)
<sluimers> Okay, since I have it disabled already, no luck then :/.
<sluimers> Private PPA's are for people with money?
<bigjools> we can set up a trial period if you're interested
<sluimers> Why would anyone want to have a private PPA then?
<bigjools> well you suggested one reason yourself
<sluimers> hahaha
<sluimers> true
<bigjools> with private PPAs you can control who is allowed to download the software as well
<crimsun> note that compile-tests can be done locally; you don't need a private PPA, only an Ubuntu chroot
<sluimers> I thought so, but I find PPA's not very useful if I want to make it available to the Ubuntu Community due to the whole adding repository and key thing.
<bigjools> sluimers: it's very easy to do that now, "software sources" knowa about PPAs
<bigjools> or you can use add-apt-repository ppa:<user>
<bigjools> s/knowa/knows/
<sluimers> crimsun: I make 12 mistakes in the control file on average per build.
<kklimonda> sluimers: you can still test it locally - that's what pbuilder and similar programs are
<bigjools> sluimers: use pbuilder locally, PPAs are not useful for build testing really, unless you don't have access to an arch
<sluimers> Ah, okay, thanks for the info.
<sluimers> I gotta learn how to use pbuilder again then.
<rtz> hello, is there a way to batch process the status of many bugs
<mars> rtz, you can not bulk-manage bugs via the web interface.  Others have coded up tools via the Launchpad API to do mass bug management.
<rtz> mars, ok, is there a python script available that can do this?
<mars> sinzui or deryck, ^ any ideas?  I thought Cody had such a script for managing U1 bugs.
<deryck> mars, rtz -- I would look at bughugger.
<mars> rtz, http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=60
<rtz> mars, thank you, will look into this
<mars> np
<mars> neat, bughugger uses plugins to add functionality
<mars> "there are plugins for tagging a bug based off the apport release information in a bug’s description. There is also one for adding any tag you want to a bug report, and another for marking a bug as incomplete and asking people to run apport-collect for their bug."
<deryck> yeah, it's really coming along nicely.
<mars> deryck, you should write a post about it on the Launchpad blog :)
<mars> seriously
<mars> that is a neat looking tool
<deryck> I thought we had said something about it before.
<mars> or maybe  a guest post from Rick?
<deryck> mrevell-lunch, what do you think about the above suggestion from mars ^^ ?
<mrevell> deryck, mars I think a guest post from Rick would be a great idea. I'll ask him if he'll do it.
<mars> mrevell, one question I have is whether bughugger can handle any project's bugs en-masse, or is it ubuntu-specific?
<deryck> mrevell, cool
<mrevell> mars, Hey, you know what might be cool -- how about you "interview" Rick by email about Bug Hugger and then write it up into a blog post :)
<mars> mrevell, interesting idea, but I am already two interviews behind in my queue :)
<mars> mrevell, that does not mean we can't collect a set of interesting questions
<mrevell> mars, Yeah, I think that'd be a good way to do this. I'll post to the list.
<rtz> is there a working version of bughugger for karmic available
<mars> rtz, it looks like the bughugger team PPA has a Karmic version in it: https://launchpad.net/~bughuggers/+archive/bughugger
<rtz> mars, this is an old version which is working with staging server
<rtz> mars, i have compiled the lucid version now
<rtz> but the configuration of the old version seems to be still present
<mars> rtz, you might have to purge the old version, to strip the config files
<rtz> mars, bughugger saves prefs in couchdb
<mars> rtz, that is interesting.
<mars> By pushing the config off of the *nix filesystem, you break one of the assumptions that apt was built on: everything is a file.
<mars> so --purge doesn't work (or at least, not as cleanly)
<rtz> mars, purge doesnt work for user config files
<flower> how do I register a key
<flower> To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.
<flower> I do not understand
<leoquant> flower: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<leoquant> : Validation on Launchpad
<leoquant> gpg --decrypt file.txt
<leoquant> enter your passphrase
<leoquant> a message will be displayed along with the link you must follow to confirm your key in Launchpad
<leoquant> follow the link, enter your Launchpad password as asked
<leoquant> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt
<leoquant> upload the contents of UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.txt.asc on https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign
<leoquant> done
<davidstrauss> This page isn't working for me: https://launchpad.net/~davidstrauss/+vouchers
<mars> sinzui, ^ ?
<mars> I can't access the page either.  Insufficient permissions.
<sinzui> mars I hope you cannot, that would be an invasion of privacy
<davidstrauss> sinzui: The page keeps timing out.
<sinzui> davidstrauss: interesting. How many vouchers do you think you have. I have two and it displays
<mars> davidstrauss, what is the OOPS id?
<davidstrauss> sinzui: I just bought one, and I want to load it in.
<sinzui> oh, maybe the offsite store is delayed in syncing. I have had to wait up to 10 minutes
<mars> sinzui, ah, so the browser is timing out?  Not our application server?
<sinzui> well all launchpad seems slow today, maybe I can get a time out doing repeated loads
<sinzui> mars: 504 Gateway Time-out
<davidstrauss> sinzui: Now it says "David Strauss does not have any unredeemed vouchers available."
<davidstrauss> sinzui: How long does it take to sync?
<sinzui> 10 minutes for me once. Since I too got the connection error after reloads, I think the store is also having trouble sending the data...
<sinzui> well, edge just fell of the earth. That may also be launchapad too
<sinzui> davidstrauss: try again, launchpad seems faster now for me
<davidstrauss> How do I use private branches on a commercial project?
<sinzui> davidstrauss: I can set up private branches for you. What project is it and what person/team is permitted to see the private branches?
<davidstrauss> sinzui: Project: economist-magic Team: economist-magic
<sinzui> davidstrauss: I setup branches, do you want private bugs? You will need to enable bugs and set a bug supervisor before I can do that
<davidstrauss> sinzui: Doing that now...
<davidstrauss> sinzui: done
<sinzui> davidstrauss: done. the commercial subscription warning will disappear when you apply your voucher. I alerted the admins to the server issue--we may have connection issues stalling launchpad
<davidstrauss> sinzui: How do I push branches to this project and have them be private?
<davidstrauss> sinzui: or are all branches private?
<sinzui> all are private by default, only users subscribed to a branch can see them. you team is automatically subscribed
<sinzui> davidstrauss: https://launchpad.net/economist-magic/trunk includes instructions to register the branch for the default series
<sinzui> davidstrauss: you can create many series (stable, experimental for example), and your team can have hundred of individual branches, and only your team can see them
<davidstrauss> sinzui: Excellent. Thank you. :-)
<mars> henninge, kudos for the IProjectGroup refactoring!
<henninge> mars: thanks but it's only the beginning ... ;-)
<davidstrauss> sinzui: Should I wait until the voucher stuff is worked out before pushing code?
<sinzui> davidstrauss: you do not need to. I set everything up
<davidstrauss> sinzui: OK, thanks. But I still need to handle the voucher thing eventually, right?
<sinzui> yes. eventually, when the store and launchpad decide to talk. don't let that prevent you from working on your project
<davidstrauss> sinzui: Why does it say "This branch is public" on here: https://code.launchpad.net/~economist-magic/economist-magic/sprint
<maxb> davidstrauss: Launchpad also supports private branches, but only for commercial subscription projects
<mars> maxb, don't worry, he has one set up :)
<maxb> ah, didn't read that far back in scrollback
<persia> pity, in some ways, because I know I'm going to want to use that code :)
<sinzui> davidstrauss: I do not know. abentley, rockstar, can you explain why a proiect which default forbidden has public branches? is the UI lying?
<persia> From seeing prior cases, privacy seems completely separate for projects, groups, branches, bugs, etc.
<persia> So it needs to be frobbed for each thing.
<persia> (but I don't actually know, so much as read lots of backscroll)
<sinzui> this is a case of ambiguous enums in the UI the branch access is forbidden by default, so I wanted to give the team access to see them, but that made the branches always visible. :(
<sinzui> davidstrauss: delete your two branches. I will ping you when someone who can understand the UI double-speak has set the privacy correctly
<davidstrauss> sinzui: I've deleted them.
<mars> sinzui, thumper should be online soon.  lifeless knows how to as well, but he is offline for a good while yet.
<sinzui> thank you. my apologies.
<sinzui> davidstrauss: try pushing test branch and verify if the branch correctly reports it is private.
<davidstrauss> sinzui: has something changed?
<sinzui> Yes, I set the team policy to private.
<davidstrauss> Team pages are not loading right now.
<davidstrauss> nevermind
<goundy> Guys I've a straight forward question:
<goundy> * Is it possible to install Launchpad on a ubuntu server, and then limit access to few people only ? (on the same LAN but also on the WAN)
<goundy> A "yes" or "no" is far enough for now :)
<persia> goundy: That sort of ACL would be implemented in the network, and invisible to the application (yes)
<goundy> persia, thanks.
<keithy> does launchpad have repo commit emails/rss ?
<keithy> hmm looking for a blog
<rockstar> keithy, launchpad does have email notifications and rss feeds for many different configurations.
<rockstar> keithy, what are you looking for specifically?
<keithy> commit notifications
<keithy> for repo pushes?
<mars> keithy, if you are looking at the branch page in Firefox, it will show you an RSS feed for commit notifications in the title bar
<mars> keithy, and you can hit "Subscribe to this branch" on the right-hand side to get commit notification mail for that branch.
<keithy> ah!!!
<keithy> hmm I am not seeing the rss
<rockstar> keithy, what browser are you using?
<keithy> firefox
<keithy> ah found it
<poolie> deryck: hi
<poolie> can someone from malone point me to documentation of the roles used in malone
<poolie> like just what the bug supervisor does?
<deryck> hi poolie
<deryck> poolie, there are the doc tests and maybe the help site will have some info on that.
<poolie> bialix wants to know what bug supervisor does vs driver
<deryck> poolie, I don't think there's an easy way to get at that.
<deryck> poolie, some of that info is likely in a registry doc test and some in bugs tests.
<poolie> there's https://help.launchpad.net/BugSupervisors
<poolie> but it doesn't say what they can actually _do_
<poolie> :(
<deryck> right
<deryck> yeah, it's not very nice.
<deryck> poolie, so there's a couple options.  One, sinzui has all this knowledge in his head. :-)  Two, we can see if someone from the bugs team, maybe with mrevell help, can document this.
<deryck> poolie, the documentation route takes a bit longer obviously.
<sinzui> poolie: deryck: I think the bug supervisor is the person or team that is automatically subscribed to every bug, and thus always has permission to access it.
<sinzui> poolie: deryck: this role predates structural subscriptions which allow users to be notified of bugs without being subscribed to a specific bug.
<deryck> there is other minutia, too.  Only bug supervisor can set certain statuses, like critical.
<poolie> and that includes seeing all private bugs?
<poolie> and triaged
<poolie> deryck, most users can't set importance at all?
<sinzui> poolie: deryck: Since bug privacy requires someone to be subscribed, the role is required to have private bugs, but is also insane because no one wants the email of all bugs to gain access to a few of them
<sinzui> poolie: you are correct about the triage/milestone rule. that is a bug, the release manager should have permission to access both without being a member of the supervisor role. This is easy to fix than privacy
<poolie> what is the milestone rule?
<poolie> they can assign things to milestones?
<sinzui> poolie: yes
<poolie> i guess they can also target to series and approve nominations?
<sinzui> poolie: drivers can. owner and release managers are implicit drivers
<soren> Something seems to have gone wrong during a bzr upgrade of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-virt/vmbuilder/0.11
<soren> What to do?
<deryck> poolie, sorry, missed the early question.  Yes, most users can't edit importance.  bug supervisor can and I believe people who have edit perms on the context.
<poolie> sinzui: are they; that's interesting
<poolie> so a driver is a superset of being a bug supervisor?
<poolie> and an owner is a superset of that?
<sinzui> the bug supervisor is not related, and that is why there are bugs. bugs and registry have independent and conflicting implementations of roles, security, and privacy
<poolie> oh so you're saying drivers cannot do targeting?
<poolie> sorry
<poolie> you're saying only drivers, not bug supervisors, can do targeting?
<sinzui> poolie: I think the bug supervior can be banished. structural subscriptions are very close to providing the needed communication and access control (that are not coupled). driver/manager/owner have progress degrees of power in a project, and no other role should stomp on them
<poolie> well, that would be great, but i want to answer a question about what exists now
<poolie> i think they use case of 'bzr-qa is trusted to do all bug stuff only' is useful
<poolie> don't mean to be snarky
<sinzui> well we need to read the code every day because someone changes a role.
<soren> If a bzr upgrade of a launchpad branch fails, how can I get access to the backup?
<sinzui> poolie: I know what is promised from the registry perspective, I do not know what code or bugs promises.
<sinzui> poolie: barry made someone both a bug supervisor and an release manager to ensure that there were no barrier blocking that person from target bugs and creating a release
<sinzui> poolie: I really do not know what "bug stuff" is
 * sinzui think no-one has the right to supersede a release manager's status, priority, or targeting of a bug.
<poolie> hi soren
<poolie> :/
<poolie> did you use the web ui to upgrade it, or bzr?
<poolie> anyhow you may need to either use an sftp client to move the backup.bzr directory back, or ask for help
<poolie> mwhudson: speaking of which, did you see that bzr is going to use backup.bzr.~N~?
<poolie> you might need to adjust for this?
<poolie> sinzui, deryck, thanks for the help, does https://help.launchpad.net/BugSupervisors#preview look correct now?
<poolie> istm it would be nice to have a page in help.l.n pointing to pages about all the access control rules
<poolie> and other stuff
<poolie> it may even help the developers in doing privacy
<soren> poolie: I can do it from the web UI? Fancy.
<soren> poolie: I did it from bzr.
<poolie> 'has the right' in terms of 'actually has the right in code' or 'has the moral right'?
<soren> poolie: bug 524062 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524062 in bzr "bzr upgrade failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524062
<mwhudson> poolie: vaguely, can you file a bug or mark something affecting launchpad-code?
<deryck> poolie, yes, that looks right to me.
<poolie> mwhudson: done https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/524071
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524071 in launchpad-code "bzr 2.2.0b1 will create backup.bzr.~1~" [Undecided,New]
<mwhudson> poolie: thanks
<soren> Could an admin please restore the backup of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-virt/vmbuilder/0.11 ? "bzr upgrade" went bad.
<maxb> Is there a LOSA in the house?
<maxb> ^^
<thumper> we are a little short of losa's
<thumper> abentley: have you got a minute to help soren?
 * thumper is running out
<soren> thumper: ta
<abentley> thumper, soren: on it.
<thumper> abentley: thanks
<soren> abentley: Excellent, thank you.
<abentley> soren, done.
<soren> abentley: Yay. Thanks.
<abentley> soren, np.  Did you upgrade using bzr or using the Launchpad upgrade button?
<soren> abentley: bzr. Already talked to poolie about it.
<soren> Where is this button you all speak of? I've never noticed it.
<maxb> ooh, button! shiny! :-)
<lifeless> soren: bottom of the page on eligible branches
<soren> Oh!
 * soren clicks
<maxb> It doesn't let you specify a format, though :-/
<maxb> how long does it take for something to pick up new upgrade requests?
<lifeless> maxb: a few seconds, but there isn't user visible logging yet
<lifeless> see my bug from yesterday
<maxb> I hit upgrade before what I last said, on a 1-revision test branch, and nothing has happened yet
<maxb> lp:~maxb/+junk/wibble ftr
<soren> maxb: Yeah, I think "in progress" really means "pending".
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> it means 'in the job system'
<soren> Is that different?
<persia> Could be any of "submitted", "pending", "in progress", "awaiting results", "publishing results"
<soren> Oh.
<soren> Oh, it's done. Yay.
<soren> Err..
<soren> :(
<soren> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-virt/vmbuilder/0.11/".
<soren> That was not expected.
<lifeless> losa !
<lifeless> mbarnett: I believe that is you
<lifeless> mwhudson: may need your knowledge of the current setup about now :)
<mbarnett> lifeless: i am stuck in a deploy at the moment, but should be able to help momentarily.
<lifeless> soren: don't touch anything ;)
 * soren sits absolutely still
<mwhudson> lifeless: ?
<mbarnett> lifeless: ok, what is going on here?
<Lord-Readman> Is there by anychance an ubuntu brainstorm moderator in here?
<mwhudson> well the branch is certainly broken
<persia> Lord-Readman: I suspect this is entirely the wrong place to search (although I admit I can't point at a good right place)
<Lord-Readman> #ubuntu is too busy for anyone to see what you write, but thanks anyway
<soren> It might be worth mentioning that I didn't see it work after abentley restored the backup.
<soren> Not that I see it being broken either... I'm just saying.
<mwhudson> there is a .backup.bzr and a backup.bzr but no .bzr
<soren> s/see/saw/
<soren> That's..
<soren> Um... Fascinating stuff.
<mwhudson> i can't remember how you open a branch when it's not in a .bzr
<mwhudson> directory
<lifeless> soren clicked on the 'upgrade a branch' button.
<lifeless> and it when 'bang' and let the magic smoke out
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> it sounds like the smoke may have gone before that point, possibly
<soren> You may want to talk to abentley. He restored a backup for me immediately before this happened.
<soren> I didn't see the branch working in between (but didn't try, either).
<soren> Maybe he has some interesting scrollback in a terminal somewhere.
<soren> mwhudson, lifeless: Are you guys still playing with that branch.
<mwhudson> oh sorry, got distracted
<mwhudson> soren: do you have a local copy of the branch?
 * soren wonders why punctuation seems to be so much harder late at night
<soren> mwhudson: Probably.
<soren> mwhudson: I can certainly reconstruct whatever was there before.
<soren> I just didn't want to trample all over your crime scene :)
<mwhudson> soren: then probably bzr push lp:vmbuilder/0.11 --use-existing-dir is easiest
<mwhudson> soren: i don't know what happened, but i don't really want to spend ages figuring it out right now
<soren> mwhudson: Fair enough.
 * soren spoke too soon
<soren> I may not have an up-to-date branch, but I'll see if kees has. He pushed to it most recently.
<L0neRanger> Can any one help? I seem to to be having a problem with signing on for Ubuntu one. I get "Unauthorized token" page after I click on the link that was sent to me when I registered with my email address. Browser: 5.0.307.9 beta on Ubuntu 9.10. Email: Gmail
<L0neRanger> Brwoser was chrome. sry
<poolie> L0neRanger: was the mail sent recently?
<L0neRanger> yes like about half an hour ago. thats when I tried to register
#launchpad 2010-02-19
<lwh> is there a way to tell bzr to let your version clobber the one on lp ?
<spiv> lwh: bzr push --overwrite, perhaps?
<lwh> yeah just found it in help push :)
<lwh> why does it always say they diverged , just because the two trees are different?
<maxb> Because the graph of revisions has diverged - i.e. there are two "heads"
<wgrant> You should work out why this is before you try --overwrite.
<spiv> lwh: try using "bzr missing URL_OF_LP_BRANCH"
<spiv> lwh: it will tell you that the version on lp has one or more revisions your branch doesn't have, and vice versa.
<lwh> looks like tagging a release on the website is the difference, says I am missing that revision
<lwh> thanks for the help this is way nicer than cvs :)
<maxb> heh
 * maxb is struggling to get a $work project out of cvs
<maxb> the last active one in the company
<bilalakhtar> Which code hoster is better :- Launchpad or SourceForge?
<wgrant> Launchpad supports branches. SF.net does not. That's a dealbreaker for me.
<bilalakhtar> launchpad provides PPAs while SF doesnot
<bilalakhtar> at the same time
<bilalakhtar> SF provides webhosting
<wgrant> Launchpad also provides better bug tracking.
<bilalakhtar> thats true
<wgrant> And code review.
<bilalakhtar> launchpad is more easy-to-use
<bilalakhtar> today there is a long queue at the lpia ppa build farm
<p_b_r> is this the right place for people who need a little help with launchpad?
<poolie> yep
<p_b_r> cool
<p_b_r> so I have some replies here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/410285
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 410285 in linux "Dell Latitude E6500 freezes when put on docking station" [Undecided,New]
<p_b_r> one of them has my home phone and mobile phone
<poolie> oh and you're lonely and want someone to call? ;-)
<p_b_r> is there a way I can edit my reply, to remove that?
<p_b_r> :-)
<p_b_r> yeah...
<poolie> not directly but an admin can
<poolie> mthaddon: are you up? can you help ^
<p_b_r> ...wasn't paying attention to the signature details when I posted.  Dumb "newbie" mistake made by a 30+ year 'net veteran.  Woo hoo.
 * mthaddon looks
<p_b_r> Sure appreciate anything you can do to remove those phone numbers from the post...
<mthaddon> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/410285/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 410285 in linux "Dell Latitude E6500 freezes when put on docking station" [Undecided,New]
<p_b_r> ROCKING!  Thanks so much!
<mthaddon> np
<p_b_r> thanks, mthaddon, and thanks as well to poolie for the hand-holding and joking.  have a great night!
<maddin> hi
<fta> is lp able to track upstream bug status for google hosted projects?
<fta> line bug 520017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520017 in chromium-browser "Unable to customize layout of webpage thumbnails on "New Tab"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520017
<fta> like
<deryck> fta, do you mean can we link a bug watch against a Google code hosted project bug?
<fta> deryck, hm, no. in the bug above, there's already a link to an upstream. but that bug is closed upstream, and lp doesn't seem to track it
<deryck> fta, I didn't think we updated status from Google code yet.  I'm thinking of bug 385078.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385078 in malone "Add an ExternalBugTracker for Google Code" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385078
<fta> ok, thanks
<deryck> gmb, is this still true?  See above ^^
<fta> would be great to have that as i expect the number of chromium bugs to grow exponentially once lucid is released
<deryck> Yeah, that seems likely.
<AnMaster> how does one go about updating branches on launchpad from pack-0.92 to 2a?
<gmb> deryck: We don't yet sync statuses for Google Code, no.
<gmb> fta: ^^
<deryck> gmb, thanks.
<stas> hi, may I ask, is there any feature like "clone this branch" in launchpad
<stas> I cloned a branch localy, did some edits, and I would like to send a merge proposal
<stas> for that I need to get my own branch up...
<mars> stas, it is very easy, just push your branch:
<mars> bzr push lp:~myuser/theproject/mybranchname
<stas> just a sec
<mars> we don't have an explicit "clone this branch command" - the step really isn't necessary.
<stas> mars: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:ubuntu-bots/irclogin-fixes": Project ubuntu-bots has no series called "irclogin-fixes"
<mars> stas, did you provide your lp username or a team name in the upload command?
<stas> or should I do differently
<stas> just a sec
<mars> bzr push lp:~stas/ubuntu-bots/irclogin-fixes
<stas> yeah, i think i got it :)
<mars> bzr will remember that for the next push.
<mars> so all you need to type is 'bzr push'.  It will remember the URL for you.
<stas> mars: thanks, indeed that was nice, but unusual for newcomers imho
<mars> stas, just curious, how so?
<stas> mars: well, for example on github u got a button I was talking about, where you can clone a project did edits and than just send merge request
<stas> not knowing how branches work on lp, I had to bother you :)
<mars> stas, ah
<mars> I don't know why github went for server-side branches, where we did not.
<mars> in LP you "just push" to where you want the branch to go
<stas> mars: yep, thats the difference
<beuno> mars, I think it has more to do with git than bithub
<beuno> github
<beuno> I don't think you can push a git branch to a dir that doesnt exist
<stas> beuno: thats true, but you can take care of that serverside
<mars> stas, with bzr pushing to anywhere, you can push to lp:~stas/ubuntu-bots/mybranch, lp:~botdevs/ubuntu-bots/mybranch, lp:~stas/ubuntu-bots/mybranch
<mars> stas, that would be cumbersome to model in a UI: should your new branch belong to you?  To a team you are a member of?
<mars> ah, typo:  lp:~stas/+junk/mybranch
<stas> hmm, you're right, it brings new questions
<mars> not sure if github has a teams model like that.  Our setup allows for team ownership, and working entirely from the command-line or email
<mars> you don't have to touch the web UI if you don't want to
<mars> (in fact, some LP core devs don't)
<stas> yep, LP is far better organised from this point of view
<persia> I seem to have been logged out of launchpad, and get lots of timeouts attempting to authenticate.
<mars> Chex, ^ known issue?
<persia> mars: Might just be me though : do you have slowdowns?
<mars> persia, are you on launchpad.net, or edge.launchpad.net?
<persia> launchpad.net
<persia> It works, it's just more slow than usual, so I wonder if there's something up (but it could be local)
<mars> persia, just making sure.  We had some intermittent slowness yesterday, too.  Just wondering if there is in fact something with the server.
<mars> server(s)
<tsimpson> stas: ping
<stas> tsimpson: pong
<stas> hi :)
<tsimpson> stain: hey, would you mind joining #ubuntu-bots for a while?
<stas> tsimpson: sounds cool, what exactly i have to do?
<tsimpson> just /join #ubuntu-bots :) re your bug #524502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524502 in ubuntu-bots "IRCLogin can't handle new Freenode's whois response" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524502
<Daviey> loggerhead down?
<mars> Daviey, works for me?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mars/lazr-js/treeview/files
<Daviey> hmm, that works
<Daviey> ahh, they all seem working now - must have been an interim thing
<filler> can lp auth against external ldap, cas, shibb via saml, etc?
<filler> lp.net that is ...
<filler> even for commercial customers who pony up $ ... ;)
<mars> filler, I am afraid it can not.  lp.net authenticates via login over https, like most public web services.
<mars> filler, with the notable exception of the Launchpad webservice API: that uses OAuth
<lifeless> mars: I suspect filler may mean 'does lp have the ability to use external user databases' and-or, 'does lp offer other authentication front-ends for integration with user systems'.
<lifeless> mars: I'm not sure which in particular they means
<filler> its hard to sell $work to get out of hosting vcs in-house when we cant have sso-like auth
<filler> (even if its not true sso)
<filler> s/its hard to sell/im having a hard time selling/
<lifeless> filler: so what you want is for your internal AAA database to be used by LP when authenticating your staff?
<filler> i dont ming delegating authz to svn per se.  but we do auth life-cycle mgmt, and the FUD is that an auth island in lp would be ill-maintained, etc
<filler> s/svn/lp/
<filler> bah
<lifeless> well there is a risk there. In particular we don't have great tools for organisations to manage their staff logins in LP at the moment; what we do is have a private team with all the canonical folk in it
<lifeless> and manually add-remove people from that as they join/leave
<lifeless> however the good news is that there are programming APIs to do that
<filler> yeah.  thats the FUD im trying to answer back with some sort of technical solution.  ;)
<lifeless> so you could have your directory, whatever it is, automatically remove users when you disable them, by doing a lookup on this private team
<lifeless> and new users after they sign up on lp (or you could sign them up as part of induction), have it add them similarly
<filler> ok.  thats helpful.
<filler> thanks, all.
<lifeless> filler: anytime
<rye> hi, we had an "attack" of https://launchpad.net/~bongcaivang changing bug status and switching assignees. Is there any way to restore the old properties in batch mode?
<rye> mars, ^
<mars> rye, sinzui may have an answer for you
<sinzui> rye no
<rye> sinzui, ok, then this is a call for LP API :)
<Lord-Readman> ryan--, tosfire is there http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9
<zobi1> how does a msgid in a translation file kept up-to-date as the template file gets updated in the Launcpad branch?
<zobi1> Is this a manual process that the developers have to take care of?
#launchpad 2010-02-20
<mars> zobi1, best ask a question directly to the Translations team.  They can tell you more about the system:  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<Lord-Readman> Chris mate, its doing well http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9
<magcius> Does Launchpad send an email to the project owners when a branch is linked?
<wgrant> magcius: Linked to what?
<magcius> If I "register a branch" with a project, will it/how would I send a message to the appropriate person?
<wgrant> magcius: It won't notify them, unless they have subscribed to the RSS feed. If you want to request that they merge it, you could click 'Propose for merging'.
<magcius> wgrant, ahhhh
<wgrant> That will email the default reviewer for the target branch.
<magcius> I'm still a bzr noobie, is a bzr merge like a git pull?
<wgrant> Yes.
<magcius> or does bzr pull have the same semantics too
<wgrant> pull will bring the target's tip to the same as the source's, if the source has a superset of the target's revisions.
<wgrant> But otherwise you need to merge.
<magcius> when in normal practices will that not be the case?
<magcius> i.e. can you do bzr pull --rebase like git?
<magcius> Or is there something equivalent at all?
<wgrant> It will not be the case when there have been commits on trunk since it was last merged into the branch.
<wgrant> There is bzr-rebase, but it is not normally used.
<wgrant> Rewriting history is frowned upon.
<magcius> git pull --rebase isn't really rewriting history
<wgrant> Doesn't it rebase the branch on top of trunk?
<magcius> it's basically, 'find the common revision, undo and store everything from then as patches, pull, then apply the patches'
<magcius> which is very useful if you have local commits for fixes or have applied patches that are not upstream]
<wgrant> bzr rebase can do that easily.
<wgrant> But it is not often done.
<Meths> magcius: Until you merge patches from other people to send upstream, then rebasing reassigns credit for patches and is a bad thing (tm)
<magcius> Meths, why would it do that?
<siretart> magcius: the 'undo, store and redo' part is a typical case for "rewriting history"
<magcius> Meths, doesn't bzr store both an author and committer?
<magcius> (I swore it did, because I saw both in the log)
<wgrant> It does.
<magcius> So would a rebase re-assign both the author and committer?
<Meths> magcius: Sorry, thought git did this.  Not bzr.
<magcius> Meths, nope.
<Meths> hmmm, okay.  Have to reread why Linus hates rebasing so much...
<magcius> he does?
<magcius> rebasing isn't something you usually do in upstream repos
<magcius> but it's useful when merging in other changes since the histories have diverged
<magcius> siretart, well my branch is a branch and I don't think it's quite that bad to rewrite history just so I can get latest changes. Is there a "better" way in the terms of bzr?
<Meths> Ah, after rereading it's nothing to do with history rewriting, my bad.
<magcius> Meths, link?
<Meths> http://kerneltrap.org/Linux/Git_Management
<siretart> magcius: you could try 'bzr merge' folowed by 'bzr revert --forget-merges'
<magcius> siretart, bzr merge lp:upstream-branch ?
<wgrant> That will forget the wrong merges.
<wgrant> magcius: Why do you want to rewrite history?
<siretart> wgrant: he wants 'git pull --rebase' semantics
<magcius> wgrant, mainly to keep my commits on top so I can deal with them easily.
<magcius> wgrant, and it's an easier fix if they go wrong to fix *my* commits instead of *their* code
<siretart> magcius: I haven't followed bzr development closely lately, but AFAIUI looms and pipes are designed for this use cases
<wgrant> looms are indeed for this sort of thing.
<magcius> eek...
<wgrant> pipes are handy too.
<magcius> is that like git stash?
<wgrant> No.
<magcius> or git branches?
<siretart> no
<magcius> link to a simple introduction?
<siretart> https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr-loom
<magcius> and is it an external plugin, and will everybody need it installed?
<wgrant> Also https://launchpad.net/bzr-pipeline
<magcius> oops
<magcius> on my system the "Download" button is cut off
<magcius> the background, that is
<siretart> since you 'pull --rebase', you don't want that branch published anyways, so only you need to have that plugin installed
<magcius> Is there any reason the latest announcement is for the release of 1.3, but the download is 2.0?
<magcius> http://imgur.com/hP9qO.png
<magcius> I think your sliding door needs extra length.
<magcius> eek, the "convert everything to a loom" does not really seem suitable for registering a branch
<wgrant> Hm?
<magcius> wgrant, a reply to which
<magcius> They don't really explain the terminology.
<magcius> A "loom" is a repo/branch?
<magcius> A thread is a set of patches?
<wgrant> A loom is a stack of threads.
<wgrant> A thread is sort of a mini-branch
<wgrant> So within a loomified branch, you have a stack of threads.
<wgrant> As the bottom thread you might have trunk,
<wgrant> Then above that you have a thread for each of your patches.
<magcius> and each thread has a superset of the history of the one below it?
<wgrant> So you can version your patches, while keeping them separately on top of trunk.
<wgrant> Yes.
<magcius> hmm
<magcius> So I can add patches to any thread at one point?
<wgrant> pipeline is similar, except that it uses a stack of actual branches.
<wgrant> "at one point"?
<magcius> any point in time
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> You can switch between threads and commit to each of them.
<magcius> So if I add something to a thread below another, the thread above will share that history too?
<magcius> i.e. get that commit too
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> As you move up the loom, the changes will be merged up.
<magcius> What exactly is quilt then?
<wgrant> quilt is unrelated to bzr.
<magcius> I know
<wgrant> But it's similar. It's a stack of patches.
<magcius> What is it implemented on top of?
<magcius> (I can't find anything with a simple search)
<wgrant> Probably just patch.
<magcius> I mean, what tool? Darcs? Monotone?
<wgrant> None.
<wgrant> It doesn't use a version control system.
<magcius> Okay, so where can I find it?
<wgrant> quilt maintains an unversioned series of patches.
<wgrant> apt-get install quilt
<magcius> eek, I'm not an ubuntu user
<wgrant> (or your favourite operating system's package manager)
<wgrant> http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/quilt
<magcius> alright, thanks
<magcius> I'm also looking at Stacked Git
<magcius> which seems to provide a similar thing. I thank you for informing me of this, I really, really like the idea.
<wgrant> It's hopefully a bit less ugly than rebasing.
<magcius> Although I'm quite disappointed it needs a conversion to a loom to work, is there a way to push the current thread as a regular branch?
<lifeless> magcius: bzr init <target>; bzr push target
<magcius> where target is?
<lifeless> magcius: or bzr export-loom will push all threads to a bunch of adjacent branches
<wgrant> The question was truly perfectly timed.
<magcius> lifeless, oh, so when it converts to a loom it *converts to a loom*
<lifeless> I don't have any context here
<magcius> So much that bzr init works and somehow magically doesn't destroy history in the loom and magically destroys history in the bzr branch
<lifeless> so you'll need to fill me in a bit
<lifeless> certainly neither loomify or init will destroy history
<lifeless> magcius: well, I'm off to bed; I don't know what issue you encountered, but please do file a bug or ask a question or something.
<AlanBell> hi, I have a PPA question
<AlanBell> I have packaged a python upstream project http://lpod-project.org in my PPA
<AlanBell> following the python packaging guide (or trying to)
<AlanBell> it built for Karmic which is great, how do I get it to build for Lucid/Jaunty?
<AlanBell> ppa:alanbell/lpod lpod-python is the package
<Laney> AlanBell: for lucid, try copying the package — https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying
<magcius> Hmm... I just took a look at the new OpenSuSE Build System... is Canonical planning something similar?
<magcius> https://build.opensuse.org/
<wgrant> magcius: Similar to what aspects of it?
<wgrant> Launchpad does very similar things already.
<magcius> wgrant, the fact that you can create packages for a bunch of distributions.
<wgrant> Launchpad does that for Ubuntu, but I do not know of plans to do it for any others.
<magcius> RPM-based systems (RHEL, Fedora, OpenSuSE, Debian, Ubuntu)
<magcius> er
<magcius> I forgot I had said that
<magcius> disregard the RPM-base
<magcius> d
<AlanBell> The following source cannot be copied:
<AlanBell> * lpod-python 0.9-1ubuntu3 in karmic (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<wgrant> AlanBell: Copy the binaries too.
<AlanBell> however it lets me do it if I copy the binaries
<AlanBell> isn't that bad?
<wgrant> Probably not. Remember that Lucid started off a complete binary+source copy of Karmic.
<wgrant> And most of Lucid's binaries are still the same as Karmic's.
<wgrant> You'll have to test if it works, but it probably will.
<AlanBell> ok, well I will give it some testing
<geser> what's the best/easiest way to check if I've an anonymous or non-anonymous login to the LP API?
<DexterLB> can I use lp for projects that are not software? e.g. blender movies etc? And use bzr to upload the blend files?
<patx2> can i delete my ppa on launchpad? if not can i delete the packages in it?
<patx2> ah nvm i found it
<davidstrauss> I apparently need this branch upgraded to update the import: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidstrauss/hiphop-php/trunk
<davidstrauss> I can't seem to upgrade it from the shell like I normally can.
<davidstrauss> mars: ^^
<rye> Is there any protection from spammers posting the ads to bug reports at Launchpad?
<kermiac> hi. is anyone around who can look into https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/101807
<kermiac> we are currently discussing this spammer in #ubuntu-bugs
<kermiac> sorry to be persistant but, is anyone around who can help with another spammer? I am currently cleaning up the mess they have made so far
<kermiac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/101807
<lifeless> have you tried to speak to them?
<kermiac> lifeless: no, I haven't. Normally I would try to speak to them first but it REALLY seems like this is the same spammer we had just over a week ago with the nospammail.net email address. Also the LP account name say a lot "fail2ban"
<lifeless> fail2ban is a package name
<lifeless> we get lots of folk that fanboy packages they are interested in
<lifeless> not saying you're wrong
<lifeless> but please try to speak with them
<lifeless> I wish that LP subscribed non-QA folk to bugs they touch
<lifeless> so that you could reply to the bug and be sure they would see the reply
<kermiac> ok. point taken, but I am currently cleaning up a lot of old bugs that they are changing - adding tags, changing status, removing upstream tasks, etc. Seems exactly like https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/100682
<lifeless> suspension is a big hammer
<lifeless> they are definitely misguided
<lifeless> but they aren't adding advertising
<lifeless> nor are they swearing or being otherwise clearly hostile
<kermiac> with them having a "nospammail.net" email address, I don't believe they would get the email even if I did contact them.
<lifeless> your belief is wrong :)
<lifeless> to get an address active on LP, it has to receive email
<kermiac> ok, ty for the discussion lifeless. I will try to contact this user
<lifeless> because the LP address activation process involves LP sending them an email and them clicking on a unique link contained in the mail
<kermiac> That would normally be the first thing I do, but this seems to be the same person. But I understand your point about suspension being a big hammer. I will try to contact this user, although I don't believe it will have any effect
<idnar> nospammail.net is a real mail hosting provider
<idnar> (apparently)
<lifeless> its working on the misguided theory that spammers have an economic motive to ignore 'probably bogus' addresses.
<kermiac> I thought it was simply a redirect service. obviously I was wrong
<kermiac> ok, I have contacted the user to see if that helps http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f65721765
<kermiac> ty for the discussion
<lifeless> thanks
<aboSamoor> where can I know the list of the bugs sorted by the number of the people affected ?
<lifeless>  don't think the web ui permits that; you can sort by number of dups though, or bug heat (which is similar)
<wgrant> aboSamoor, lifeless: You've been able to sort by 'number of users affected' for a few months now.
<wgrant> lifeless: While poking around in launchpadlib overnight, I discovered how launchpad.projects manages to act like a dict.
<wgrant> lifeless: It's a hack in launchpadlib to construct URLs manually, with hardcoded names and URL patterns for a few top level collections.
<lifeless> wgrant: can you apply that to series ?
<wgrant> lifeless: You probably could, but the infrastructure would need a bit of work, and it is a horrible hack that probably should be avoided so as to encourage a proper fix.
<wgrant> lifeless: To be clear, these names and patterns are hardcoded inside launchpadlib's code itself, not the WADL.
<lifeless> wgrant: that makes sense to me though
<lifeless> wgrant: getFoo(arg) -> foo[arg]
<lifeless> wgrant: as a compilable pattern
<wgrant> lifeless: It really does.
<wgrant> But that'll need WADL changes, which probably means leonardr.
<lifeless> why?
<lifeless> I mean, can't we just observe that there is a getFoo
<wgrant> lifeless: How do I tell launchpadlib which method to call?
<wgrant> And which arguments to pass to it?
<lifeless> getFoo(name) => __getitem__(name)
<lifeless> on a 'foo'
<wgrant> lifeless: And export a method named '__getitem__'?
<lifeless> eys
<wgrant> Ew.
<lifeless> why ew?
<wgrant> Exposing names like that.
<lifeless> wgrant: uhm, __getitem__ is []
<wgrant> It seems better (and reasonably easy) to a method decorator that tells the WADL generator to mark it as the default getter.
<wgrant> lifeless: Yeah, I know.
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm not saying put __getitem__ in the wadl
<lifeless> I'm saying in the client side, use 'getFoo' to instruct the creation of a foo with a __getitem__
<lifeless> assume the definition is fine, fix the compiler
<wgrant> lifeless: where do I get the string 'getFoo' from?
#launchpad 2010-02-21
<lifeless> thats in the api definition at the moment
<lifeless> on +apidoc
<lifeless> I don't know what it looks like in wadl
<wgrant> lifeless: I mean, how do I derive 'getFooByName(name="bar")' from "foos['bar']" without defining that in the WADL?
<lifeless> wgrant: its the other way around
<lifeless> wgrant: you compile the wadl right?
<lifeless> wgrant: hell, even if its interpreted [zomg], when you create an object 'base', you could do:
<lifeless> for method_name in wadl-methods-for-base: if methodName.startswith(get):
<lifeless>   collectiontype = wadl.returntypeformethod(methodName)
<lifeless>    and so on
<wgrant> I think that's well within the realms of fragile evil.
<lifeless> wgrant: compilers do this all the time
<wgrant> It *will* break with the methods we have exposed now.
<lifeless> wgrant: I haven't looked at whether wadl is interpreted or compiled, but I'd expect compiled
<lifeless> wgrant: how ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Distribution.getSeries takes name_or_version, while others take just name. Other getters are getFooByName, rather than just getFoo. Still others use a shorter name than the corresponding collection.
<wgrant> Making assumptions like that seems really evil, when it's easy to do it properly.
<lifeless> wgrant: I have no idea how hard wadl is to change, so I can't assess difficulty there
<Daviey> Hey, I really want to use quilt 3.0 in karmic PPA but getting a rejection email from Launchpad.  Is there any way around this?
<wgrant> Daviey: No. Karmic's dpkg doesn't quite fully support 3.0 (quilt).
<Daviey> wgrant: damn, trying to think of a sane work around
<lifeless> Daviey: 'do not do it' :)
<wgrant> Daviey: It's trivial to convert to 1.0...
<wgrant> (unless you have multiple orig tarballs)
<geser> what's the best/easiest way to check if I've an anonymous or non-anonymous login to the LP API?
<Daviey> i suppose that is our only option. :/
<Daviey> geser: check what api functions you are using in code, or mv your auth file :)
<wgrant> geser: Check if launchpad.me returns a 401, perhaps.
<geser> wgrant: looks like this seems to be the best way
<geser> Daviey: I've written some wrapper code around the LP API for usage in ubuntu-dev-tools and now also added support for anonymous login and looking for a way to do isAnonymousLogin() which could be used for guarding code that needs non-anonymous login
<Daviey> ah
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> The launchpad OOPSes are becoming pretty annoying lately.  Today's oops is OOPS-1513K110
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1513K110
<wgrant> Laibsch: What were you doing at the time?
<Laibsch> reporting a new bug against git-buildpackage
<Laibsch> patch included, ready for sponsorship
<Laibsch> so I feel it's slightly more important than average ;-)
<Laibsch> And launchpad completely forgot about all the text I entered :-(
<Laibsch> wgrant: Is there any way to recover the text I entered without hitting the page refresh button?  Going back, I lose all entries.  Hitting refresh, I get another oops.
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> NotImplementedError
<wgrant> Ah, that one.
<wgrant> What's the URL?
<beuno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380681/
<beuno> is the full traceback
<wgrant> What was the request URL?
<beuno> from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-buildpackage/+filebug
<wgrant> Hm.
<beuno> to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-buildpackage/+filebug-inline-form
<Laibsch> thanks guys, for taking a look
<wgrant> Well, it's probably bug #508302.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508302 in malone "NotImplementedError OOPS when reporting a bug" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508302
<wgrant> Laibsch: What happens if you try on edge.launchpad.net instead?
<wgrant> It's meant to be fixed there.
<Laibsch> I will have to start from 0 in edge, right?
<wgrant> Yes, unfortunately.
<Laibsch> will the sync from launchpad happen automatically?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> edge.launchpad.net uses the same database, just with newer code.
<Laibsch> I'd just let the tab open and hit refresh page if all I have to do is what a couple of hours for regular LP to catch up and be updated
<Laibsch> with the fix
<wgrant> Production will not be updated with the fix for nearly two weeks.
<wgrant> (yes, this sucks. there's a process redesign in progress that should make it a lot less slow.)
<Laibsch> in times like these all this AJAX really sucks
<asdasd> hi
<Laibsch> wgrant: you're telling me this will take two weeks before it's fixed on the main site?
<Laibsch> incredible
<wgrant> Laibsch: It occurs in very few situations.
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> that's at least some consolation
<Laibsch> but I seem to magically attract them
<Laibsch> I've got another one where I can't convert a bug to a question
<wgrant> And the problem here appears to be that it crashed while rejecting your input. So it wouldn't have worked anyway -- it just didn't display the right error message.
<keithy> hi there
<keithy> I tried to register the project "squeak" but it says that it is already in use
<keithy> I would like to know where
<keithy> any ideas?
<keithy> I found squeak-vm
<keithy> in ubunto
<keithy> ubuntu
<wgrant> keithy: That normally means that there has been a squeak project created in the past, but it has been deactivated.
<keithy> k
<keithy> cant I nab it?
<keithy> I might have been the culprit
<wgrant> keithy: If you ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, an admin can either reactivate it or free up the name for you.
<keithy> k done
<keithy> now I wonder if anyone is awake
<wgrant> Unlikely, given that it's a weekend and both the Americas and Europe are asleep.
<persia> There ought be some folk still up in the Americas, but not likely acting as admins.
<keithy> k
<bjsnider> is there any issue with the ppa build system applying patches?
<wgrant> bjsnider: It's very probably a bug in your package.
<wgrant> The PPA build system just does what your package tells it to.
<bjsnider> the patches apply in pbuilder but the ppa system ignores them
<wgrant> Link?
<bjsnider> configure-arch-stamp: $(QUILT_STAMPFN)
<bjsnider> that's the rule
<wgrant> We just call dpkg-buildpackage.
<bjsnider> QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt --quiltrc /dev/null pop -a -R || test $? = 2
<bjsnider> No patch removed
<bjsnider> that's it
<wgrant> Where is the build log?
<bjsnider> then it goes on
<bjsnider> http://tinyurl.com/yjkzyqw
<wgrant> bjsnider: That's in the clean rule.
<wgrant> It's removing patches there.
<bjsnider> could it have been some problem that was momentary?
<wgrant> bjsnider: Do you actually call the patch target at all in debian/rules?
<wgrant> It does not look like it.
<bjsnider> i didn't design the rules file
<bjsnider> it's mplayer's rules file
<bjsnider> i don't want to go messing with it
<bjsnider> quilt.make is included, quilt_stampfn is called int he configure target and unpatch is called in the clean target
<bjsnider> maybe this thing is too old to work anymore or something
<wgrant> bjsnider: Have you built it in a clean Karmic environment locally with both PPAs activated?
<bjsnider> exactly so
<wgrant> The Launchpad build system doesn't magically go around messing with your rules file, so it is probably a bug there.
<bjsnider> it looks from the build record like configure-arch-stamp isn't being called at all
<bjsnider> how can it do something like that and not spit out an error
<wgrant> install-arch doesn't depend on it.
<wgrant> So it's unsurprising that it's not called.
<bjsnider> install-indep-stamp does
<wgrant> bjsnider: But binary-indep is only called on one arch.
<wgrant> i386.
<wgrant> And indeed, the i386 build shows the patches being applied.
<wgrant> This is what is known as a bug in that horror of a rules file.
<bjsnider> and guess what? the patches are applied in the i386 build
<bjsnider> i just pulled this rules file out of the karmic build.
<bjsnider> this should be a problem witht he karmic build of mplayer
<bjsnider> unless i've been screwing with it in my sleep
<wgrant> It could well be.
<bjsnider> so if i add configure-arch-stamp to install-arch, everything will be fine
<wgrant> Probably.
<wgrant> But watch for unintended side-effects.
<bjsnider> but this raises another wuestion
<bjsnider> why did pbuilder build this correctly on amd64?
<bjsnider> it applied the patches
<wgrant> pbuilder probably builds arch-indep by default wherever it runs.
<wgrant> But because we build it on multiple architectures, we can only build arch-indep on one arch.
<wgrant> Otherwise we'd have multiple conflicting arch-indep binaries.
<persia> pbuilder does do this.
<persia> One of the nice features about sbuild is that one can use (or not use) the -A flag to test both classes of build.
<persia> (someone should add this feature to pbuilder)
<geser> persia:  it's already there "pbuilder build --binary-arch ..."
<persia> geser: Cool!  Thanks for the hint.
<geser> the defaults between sbuild and pbuilder just differ: while with sbuild you have to specify that arch-indep should also be build and with pbuilder you have to specify that only arch-dep should be build
<AnAnt> is there a plan to add ARM archictecture to launchpad builders ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: That relies on there being a reliable and secure ARM virtualisation technology.
<AnAnt> I see
<AnAnt> the reason I ask is because it seems that ARM is being used in many stuff recently: netbooks, and that new Nokia N900 that got Debian on it
<wgrant> It's something that a lot of people want.
<wgrant> It's just not technically possible yet.
<AnAnt> which gives me the impression that ARM would be as popular as i386 & amd64
<persia> AnAnt: Have you seen any good servers?  I can't imagine a collection of N900s in the data centre :)
<AnAnt> persia: servers ? for what ?
<persia> Building the packages?
<AnAnt> persia: erm, I dunno what Debian guys do
<persia> They have a collection of NAS boxes, but those can't run Ubuntu (too old)
<persia> also, those can't handle virtualisation (as mentioned previously)
<AnAnt> what's a NAS box ?
<persia> Network Attached Storage.  I believe the Thecus is the model of most of the Debian buildds.
<wgrant> Are there any actual implementations that use ARMv7's virt extensions?
<persia> Not that I've seen, but my experience is limited to the i.MX51, and I know that other implementations are better suited for server stuff.
<persia> (i.MX51 doesn't even have a drive controller available)
<wgrant> Hah.
<wgrant> The lack of ARM hardware is disappointing.
<AnAnt> persia: I remember that you were involved in making Ubuntu for netbooks/MIDs, right ?
<persia> Well, the devices I've seen in retail (Efika MX, Netwalker) have "4G SSD" which is really just through MTD flash.
<persia> AnAnt: For MIDs, yeah.
 * persia is philosophically opposed to the concept of "netbook"
<persia> wgrant: Do you happen to know if Soyuz sbuild still has features not supported by Ubuntu sbuild?
<wgrant> persia: It writes info to /CurrentlyBuilding and copies ddebs into ~/public_html, but that's about it.
<persia> $log_dir is easy enough.  I'll have to hunt about ddeb copying.
<wgrant> $log_dir?
<wgrant> Also, why?
<persia> Oh, /CurrentlyBuilding isn't $log_dir, right.
<persia> And because it'd be nice to have the same codebase so that I knew that if something worked in Ubuntu it ought work in Soyuz.
<wgrant> Right, that would make sense.
<wgrant>  /CurrentlyBuilding has the archive purpose and component and the like.
<wgrant> But we have code to write that from outside sbuild now, so it's not critical that sbuild support it.
<persia> So it can be written on dispatch?
<wgrant> Which means that once LP supports ddebs, stock sbuild would probably just about work.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> We already do it for source package builds.
<wgrant> lamont: Did you ever track down that old lp-buildd repository so we can find the complete Debian->Soyuz diff?
<persia> The trivial way to handle ddeb copying in the meantime would be to use schroot scripts.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> It can't be any more of a hack than it is now.
<wgrant> It's just a few extra lines in sbuild to glob for and tar up ddebs, then copy them to ~/public_html/ddebs, where another external hack picks them up later...
<persia> How hard would it be for Soyuz to understand them natively?
<wgrant> I have most of the work done.
<persia> Are you likely to complete prior to lucid being deployed?
<wgrant> But, well, it breaks assumptions that a lot of code makes.
<wgrant> It's unlikely. There are non-code barriers too.
<persia> Ah :(
<wgrant> (librarian space, removal policies, that sort of thing)
<goundy> Hi
<goundy> guys I messed up a launchpad-foundations bug
<goundy> Actually I was just playin with the status but I didn't know I could change it... Since I've nothing to do with this project I mean I'm not even subscribed in
<goundy> Could someone check it out ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/240067
<goundy> thx
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 240067 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad needs a wiki" [Low,Confirmed]
<goundy> here it is
<Laney> someone may wish to kill https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6/6.12.1-9/+build/1512008
<Laney> it's been going for days and I uploaded a new version of the package anyway
<persia> Laney: You may find that running emulated builds to ensure they *can* complete is a good idea :)
<Laney> persia: Actually, I made a pbuilder-armel chroot and it doesn't work :(
<Laney> just ends up spinning "unsupported operand"
<persia> Laney: unsupported operand?  Not unimplemented syscall?
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> let me do it again
<persia> There's a few syscalls (most noticeably for me 335) that aren't implemented, but builds should succeed.
<Laney> unsupported syscall 335
<persia> stderr fills with junk, but that doesn't affect the actual processing.
<Laney> I didn't wait for too long
<persia> Yeah, just ignore that.
<persia> 276 comes up once in a while too.
<persia> But I've been able to run the binaries created that way on hardware, so I don't believe it matters much.
<Laney> makes the build logs huge though :(
<persia> Indeed.  I complained about that, but was told that it was better to have the errors than hide them.
<persia> I'd rather only report the error once per session or something.
<persia> But I'm not sufficiently knowledgeable to implement the syscalls, which was what was suggested to my continued complaint.
<Laney> oh hey, it did finally finish!
<persia> Your pbuilder, or the ghc6 build on jaboticaba?
<Laney> the pbuilder update
<persia> Yeah, it's just slow.  My armel schroot update seems to take forever each day.
<Laney> 225M log file just from doing that
<persia> That's *huge*  I only get 161MB building mono.
<persia> Well, almost 162.
<persia> But that's 5 *million* "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 335" lines.
<Laney> it goes up by 1-2M every 2 seconds
 * Laney is `watch'ing it
<persia> RIght.  Any nifty ideas as to how to trap that?  Maybe we can put a filter in the output chain, since the qemu folk don't seem to want it on input?
<Laney> oh, hey
<persia> Because we *know* that it's going to mostly be "Unsupported syscall: ###\n"
<Laney> bug 520480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520480 in qemu-kvm "pselect support (qemu: Unsupported syscall: 335)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520480
<Laney> hm, I *do* have that version
<Laney> maybe I need to rebuild the chroot?
<persia> And you're still getting that message?
<persia> I bet lool would be glad to try to fix it.
<persia> (he being the person who told me to go implement it when I complained)
<Laney> persia: yeah, it's better with a new chroot
<persia> Laney: So it needs a complete new chroot, rather than just getting updated with the new version?
<Laney> seems to be so
 * persia suspects copying /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static might work, and tries that to see if a new chroot can be avoided
<Laney> however, qemu doesn't implement a syscall that it seems ghc requires
<Laney> qemu: Unsupported syscall: 257
<Laney> ghc: timer_create: Function not implemented
<persia> Hmm.  Is it supported on the buildds?
<Laney> must be, else the build would have died in configure
<persia> remap_file_pages
<persia> Hrm.  It's at least implemented for neo1973 in qemu.
<nhandler> What needs to be done in order to be able to set one project as a sub project of another ?
<persia> nhandler: Create multiple projects, ask a question to have one of them be a superproject.
<nhandler> persia: Thanks. I wasn't sure if the question was necessary (as I noticed a new subproject box under the edit details page)
<persia> Oh, it might have changed.  My information is probably a year old or more.
<lool> Laney: That particular syscall (335) has actually been implemented now
<Laney> lool: yes, I saw ;)
<lool> Laney: Use the lucid up-to-date qemu-arm, and you wont get it
<lool> Laney: Ok; any other issues with your pbuilder-armel?
<Laney> lool: yes, unsupported 257
<Laney> fails the build unfortunately
<lool> Laney: Ok; it might be possible to implement it in qemu-arm, but it looks complex since there's a callback mechanism in this sycall
<lool> Laney: It seems quite harder than 335 TBH
<lool> Laney: I would suggest you use qemubuilder instead
<lool> That runs a real vm, so should work
<flower> I've download a project with bzr, how do I update the project?
<micahg> flower: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart
<flower> $ bzr update
<Laney> lool: will try, thanks
<lamont> wgrant: yeah - I have it somewhere, should upload
<issyl0> Hi there.  How long does it usually take to be approved for the launchpad-doc team?  I joined/emailed yesterday.  I know I'm probably a little impatient. :)
<beuno> issyl0, usually a few working days  :)
<qense> It is Sunday now. :) Not many people are working.
<issyl0> beuno: thanks :)
<issyl0> qense: that's true :)
<SiNiESTrO> hi guys
<SiNiESTrO> I have a trouble... I'm trying to create a project group buy I don't know how
<mwhudson> SiNiESTrO: you have to make a request at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SiNiESTrO> Is it possible or I need to contact with a launchpad admin?
<SiNiESTrO> ok
<SiNiESTrO> you're fast
<SiNiESTrO> :P
<SiNiESTrO> very thanks
<mwhudson> np :-)
<davidstrauss> How can I get this fixed? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39487013/hiphop-php-trunk-log.txt
<thumper> davidstrauss: right now you can't
<thumper> davidstrauss: that is dependant on the nested trees feature in bzr which isn't done
<thumper> davidstrauss: one way is to go into #bzr and complain about the lack of nested trees :)
<benoitc> hi
<benoitc> how long a package appear on ppa after upload ?
<wgrant> benoitc: You'll receive an email within five minutes, unless you haven't signed the package or there is something catastrophically wrong with it.
<benoitc> wgrant: ok
<keithy> any sysops about, I asked about using the name squeak as a project name, apparently it is already taken
<mwhudson> keithy: the existing squeak project is disabled because the license is non-free
<keithy> this isnt for squeak itself
<keithy> this is for code on top of squeak
<keithy> that is MIT
<mwhudson> keithy: then i don't think you should use the squeak name?
<keithy> how mean is that
<mwhudson> i think that would be fairly confusing
<keithy> anyhow there are versions of squeakwithout the licence issue
<keithy> and the licence is free
<mwhudson> ah, so i see, that's interesting
<keithy> just defined before oss really got started
<wgrant> "free" by which definition?
<mwhudson> yeah
<keithy> by whatever definition you want
<keithy> I think you could give squeak a break
<mwhudson> the official license on "http://squeak.org/SqueakLicense/" doesn't look gpl compatible
<keithy> there was not mit licence back in 1996
<mwhudson> because of the choice of law thing, if nothing else
<keithy> anyhow
<keithy> lets put it this way
<mwhudson> keithy: sure there was
<mwhudson> 96 isn't that long ago :-)
<keithy> this repo is to develop stuff FOR the licence frree version
<keithy> version 4.0
<keithy> you are refering to the licence for <3.x
<keithy> so you allow squeak-vm
<keithy> and all users of squeak use it as if it was under a free licence because the Squeak_L was a pioneering free licence
<mwhudson> keithy: hang on, let's take a step back
<keithy> no I fed up with anal approcah
<keithy> all I wanted as a project area to put code for
<mwhudson> sure
<keithy> taking code out of squeak
<mwhudson> why use the name 'squeak' if it's not sqeak?
<thumper> keithy: what are you trying to do exactly?
<keithy> Ok... take an example
<keithy> I have a smalltalk image, called cuis
<keithy> it is licence free before you ask
<keithy> in order to develop with cuis
<keithy> I write some code which spits out the source of the bit I want to develop
<keithy> then I write some code which installs the spat out code
<keithy> so I develop for cuis using a cycle
<keithy> export -> scm -> checkout -> import
<keithy> so I can develop in cuis
<keithy> without ever needing to check in the actual cuis image
<keithy> all I need to do is refer to the starting point
<lifeless> hi keithy
<keithy> hi
<keithy> so I can develop for squeak
<keithy> without ever checking squeak into the squeak project
<lifeless> so the launchpad project is 'inactive'
<keithy> no idea
<keithy> I am just being told I cant use the name
<lifeless> I'm telling you :)
<lifeless> bear with me
<lifeless> need to check a few things off
<lifeless> where is the new license - got a url or something ?
<keithy> its not relevant
<lifeless> keithy: I understand its not relevant for you.
<keithy> I tick the MIT box
<keithy> because the code managed in there is MIT code
<lifeless> however, once a project is marked 'inactive' on LP, we have a checklist.
<lifeless> keithy: and if you want to use launchpad - thats great - I need to go through it; you can help me with this :)
<keithy> no.. sorry
<keithy> if the squeak guys want to use my process to develop they can do it
<lifeless> keithy: uh, this isn't anything to do with the squeak upstream per se.
<lifeless> keithy: lets take a step up. I understand that you want to use launchpad to do some stuff right?
<keithy> it is about ripping code out of the upstream to use somewhere else
<lifeless> keithy: what launchpad services do you want to use - code hosting? bugs? translations?
<keithy> so you add stff to the upstream which defines projects , packages and slices
<keithy> code hosting
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> to use code hosting you have two choices for open source projects: you can use the 'junk code' facility, where you put stuff in ~keithy/+junk/NAME. Or you can get a 'project' allocated where many people can put their own branches. e.g. at ~keithy/PROJECT/BRANCHNAME
<keithy> I dont put any input into "squeak"any more"
<keithy> we have a group smalltalkers
<lifeless> sounds like you want to use a project then.
<keithy> with projects cuis
<keithy> and pharo
<keithy> and squeak
<lifeless> or maybe several projects.
<keithy> where we have a new process for applying bzr to scm code (NEW) code
<lifeless> thats cool.
<lifeless> so, what do you need me to do for you ?
<keithy> but I dont do anything to work on squeak
<keithy> as the ex-release team manager
<keithy> but I do want to rip off what they have done
<keithy> and put the code in an accessible place for cherry picking
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'm still not clear what is at issue here. What are you trying to do that isn't working.
<thumper> keithy: does their code have a licence text in it?
<keithy> create the project squeak
<thumper> keithy: that may provide the information we need to activate the squeak project
<keithy> the licence situation is that for old images
<keithy> some method do exist which they have not found the original authors
<keithy> so these have been rewritten and are available as a delta
<keithy> sorry to waste your time
<thumper> keithy: if you just want the code in an accessible place, you can put it in a +junk branch
<keithy> nice name
<thumper> keithy: there is history behind the name
<thumper> keithy: it is a branch without a project
<keithy> No its just I am not going to put any more emotional effort into fighting squeaks corner
<thumper> ok
<keithy> squeak is the logical name for the project
<keithy> for people to use to work on MIT apache2 code on squeak platform
<lifeless> keithy: ok, to use the squeak name, I need to go through this checklist.
<keithy> yeah but that is their problem not mine
<lifeless> keithy: its pretty simple, and I'm aware of the changes that have happened in the community
<lifeless> keithy: I'm not asking you to answer for the original 'squeak'
<lifeless> but if you want to have something on launchpad called squeak, we need to see the licence of the code you're uploading.
<lifeless> plus we need to make an assessment of the confusion because of your project and the original sharing a name,
<lifeless> which is non-trivial :)
<keithy> and whats wrong with squeakL anyway
<keithy> nope this petty splitting hairs that has hindered squeak for so long deserves to be treated with contempt
<keithy> honestly forcing the squeak community to chase up the families of dead people for the sake of a licence that proteced a font
<lifeless> keithy: thats neither here nor there. Point me at a URL (could be a bzr branch) with your licence in it.
<keithy> my linces - MIT
<keithy> squeak licence Apache2
<lifeless> yes. Where can I see a url or code branch with your licence grant in it.
<keithy> I haddnt got that far yet
<keithy> I got nowhere to put it
<keithy> in the structure
<keithy> since the source is exported from the image
<keithy> the image doesnt contain the licence stuf afaik
<keithy> so its difficult to export it from the image if it isnt ther
<keithy> the base image has it
<keithy> lp:~smalltalkers/cuis/base
<keithy> but even so if I wanted to upload an image an old squeak image in order to rip the code out of it and cherry pick from it
<keithy> launchpad wouldnt let me do it
<lifeless> not as an open source project; we do provide proprietary code hosting at pretty cheap rates
<lifeless> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/40633
<lifeless> since that question was asked we've added private branches, but I don't think you're wanting those anyway
<lifeless> also I don't know if the price is current. thumper ^
<keithy> I wanted to go back and cherry pick the code from the 3.3 release that was abandoned
<thumper> lifeless: I'm sure it's one the wiki somewhere
<keithy> and the author died
<keithy> but it is an oss project
<keithy> and I am this close to leaving launchpad on principle after this convo
<keithy> squeak has always been an oss project
<thumper> keithy: As applied to software, this is not a free software license because it requires all users in whatever country to obey US export control laws. As applied to fonts, it also does not permit modification.
<lifeless> keithy: squeak for a long time had a non-free license; thats a fact.
<thumper> keithy: that is what has been written w.r.t to the licence
<keithy> it was oss
<keithy> it was free
<keithy> the users treated it as free
<keithy> and I want to use launchpad to develop oss softward cherriyn picking form an old version
<lifeless> keithy: the definition we use for open source is 'is the license on http://opensource.org/licenses'
<keithy> well change it
<lifeless> keithy: I think the definition we have is pretty good actually.
<thumper> keithy: give me a minute
<keithy> artificially blocking people who are doing oss from using your stuff is not nice
<lifeless> keithy: I'm here trying to *unblock* you.
<keithy> yes
<keithy> but I resent this attitude that has been leveled at squeak for no good reason
<thumper> keithy: I'm going to enable it for now
<thumper> keithy: and take this conversation to the appropriate people
<thumper> keithy: who are not on line at the moment
<keithy> yeah but I cant use it without the oss thought police breathing down my neck at some point
<thumper> keithy: that's why I'll take it to the appropriate people so they don't breathe down your neck
<thumper> keithy: we do really try to be responsive to the open source community
<keithy> ok
<thumper> keithy: but there are legal issues that we unfortunately have to deal with
<thumper> keithy: just because something has been treated as free, doesn't make it so
<keithy> we have the same legal issuers
<keithy> and it has never been a problem
<keithy> apple released their code, so that disney could freely use it
<keithy> I was there at the original announcement
<thumper> https://edge.launchpad.net/squeak is now active
<keithy> ok
<keithy>  ty
<keithy> sorry
<thumper> don't be sorry
<thumper> sometimes these conversations are needed
<keithy> I think you have the gift of diplomacy
<thumper> :)
<keithy> looks like I am going to have to put a licence file in each branch
<persia> Best to put a license header in each file, if you can (although this sometimes requires lots of research and coordination)
<keithy> we smalltalkers are not used to files
<keithy> they are a bit of a modern idea
<thumper> haha
<keithy> it would be helpful if Squeak_L was considered ok for launchpad use so that older stuff could be ripped apart
<keithy> and code history preserved
<keithy> since 98% of older stuff has been relicenced
<keithy> about 10 contributors could not be traced
<lifeless> keithy: its not really our business; if you assert that its MIT licence, its MIT licence.
<keithy> the new code is MIT
<lifeless> what matters is that when someone looks at the code, that the licence is clear.
<persia> Well, the act of assertion also matters: as in most jurisdictions, fair dealing applies, and the assertion significantly limits the liability to the hosting organisation.
<thumper> keithy: if you want to take control of the squeak project in Launchpad to maintain it, ask a question on the launchpad project
<keithy> I did that yesterday
<arand> Are there any download statistics for ppas? It would be nice to know if the things are being currently used or not..
<wgrant> arand: No, but I completed a preliminary implementation of it over the weekend.
<wgrant> So it might well be Coming Soon™.
<beuno> wgrant, really?  woooo!  you rock dude
<arand> wgrant: Oh, nice, looking forward to it!
<wgrant> beuno: I did the necessary parser refactor late last year, and it was only going to be a few more hours work to finish it, so I JFDI.
<beuno> wgrant, I remember you started it, but thought there was some sort of unexpected complexity blocking it
<wgrant> Bug #139855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<wgrant> beuno: The main blocker is working out how to expose the information.
<beuno> wgrant, I can help you with that tomorrow
<beuno> this is just the number per package, right?
<wgrant> beuno: Much like LFA counts, the count is stored by (archive, binary package name, binary package version, day, country)
<wgrant> The bug also suggests that we should monitor index downloads, but it's less clear how those will work.
<beuno> gotcha
<beuno> ok
<beuno> so I'll try and propose something on that bug tomorrow
<wgrant> For now I've just exposed it reasonably usably through the API.
<wgrant> Further API and UI exposure is just about trivial once we work out what's wanted.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<beuno> sounds like a good plan
#launchpad 2011-02-14
<lifeless> maxb: hi
<maxb> hi
<lifeless> maxb: we should batch enable
<lifeless> maxb: rather than you causing me to get 4K emails
<maxb> aww, it's only a few hundred :-)
<maxb> On a more serious note, some of the things currently suspended have reasons for failing
<maxb> so I'm eyeballing them in a browser and re-suspending ones that had a reason for being suspended
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> wouldn't want to frag apache svn again
<maxb> apache? but this is sourceforge. But indeed, we don't want to frag them either, so I've been doing it in batches and watching for one to complete before starting another
<lifeless> cool; I'm very glad you're doing this.
<maxb> screenscraping for the win..... kinda ;-)
<mwhudson> feel free to submit patches to make this easier btw :-)
<lostogre> I have been trying to import my public gpg key for a couple of hours now. I keep getting "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key" errors. Can someone help?
<lostogre> When I query the server with the Key ID, it shows my key.
 * lostogre thinks there isn't any body back there.
<micahg> hi lifeless, I was wondering if the convert to question issue was on the LP team radar still
<wgrant> It is right at the top of our slow pages list :(
<micahg> wgrant: ok, as I understood it (which isn't very much), it was almost a whole project unto itself to get it fixed
<lifeless> micahg: its about 1/2 done
<lifeless> micahg: however its not the top timeout culprit at the moment; its not forgotten, its just not the thing burning our fingers
<micahg> lifeless: ok, it's just impossible to use most of the time
<lifeless> :(
<micahg> lifeless: do you need any more oopses for it?
<lifeless> nope, we know very well the problem
<micahg> ok, thanks
<lifeless> there is a backend job created for it
<lifeless> we just need to move code actions from A to B
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: allenap, bigjools, jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<czajkowski> kiko: boo
<kim0> Hi LP gurus. I'm pushing code to "https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/+junk/ec2-ebs-migrate-Instance" which is a branch from "https://code.launchpad.net/~abd4lla/+junk/ec2-ebs-migrate" However I am not getting "propose for merging" link, any idea why ?
<czajkowski> kim0: boo
<jtv> thumper: still up?  ^^
<kim0> czajkowski: indeed boo it is :)
<bigjools> kim0: it's usually a permission thing
<kim0> bigjools: um both projects are public
<kim0> bigjools: where do I see permissions
 * bigjools was guessing
<bigjools> let's have a look
<bigjools> kim0: another guess - it might be because it's a +junk branch, but I'm not sure.  The codehosting experts are all asleep right now
<kim0> bigjools: thanks .. yeah I heard the junk thing earlier. Would have thought it doesn't make a difference. Thanks for the help
<bigjools> kim0: I know that there's some restrictions on +junk to encourage people to make real projects
<kim0> ah I see
<jfi_> Hello, the deletion of a ppa package (throw the LP web interface), does not delete the .orig.tar.gz file? (even if there is only one package for this .orig.tar.gz file)
<bigjools> jfi_: the files are deleted from the repo area first and then cleaned up from the librarian (internal storage) a few days later.
<bigjools> do you have a particular problem?
<jfi_> bigjools, a potential one maybe
<bigjools> perhaps I can help
<jfi_> bigjools, I have uploaded a source package (the first one for this orig.tgz)
<jfi_> bigjools, the installation was totally wrong due to conflicting files, so I delete the package to avoid users having trouble
<jfi_> bigjools, then I uploaded a new source package (based on the same orig.tgz)
<bigjools> and it was rejected? :)
<jfi_> no, it is accepted, built, deployed, etc
<bigjools> ok
<jfi_> I just wonder if later the orig.tgz is not going to be deleted as it has not been re-uploaded
<bigjools> it won't be deleted, no
<jfi_> fine, thanks for the information!
<bigjools> it's reference-counted so all the referring packages need to be deleted first
<bigjools> plus, you get the few days grace I mentioned above
<jfi_> ok, thx!
<persia> bigjools: Isn't there also a downgrade protection reference that prevents reuse of the file later?
<bigjools> persia: you can't re-upload it, if that's what you mean
<bigjools> (with different contents)
<persia> I thought you couldn't reupload it at all, even with the same contents, but yes, that's what I was confirming.
<bigjools> if it has the same content it just assumes you're stupid and not using debuild -sd :)
<persia> How does it determine that, if the file has been deleted as no longer referenced.  Checksums?
<wgrant> persia: We keep a record of checksums, yes (forever, at the moment)
<persia> Which checksums?  The ones reported in the .dsc, or something recalculated in LP?
<wgrant> persia: The upload checks that they are the same.
<persia> Checks that *what* are the same?
<wgrant> persia: The hashes of the uploaded files, the hashes in the DSC, and the hashes of any existing files of the same name in the target archive.
<wgrant> All three must match.
<wgrant> 'existing files' includes all history, too.
<persia> Which hashes do you calculate?
<persia> Or is it something like all the hashes reported in the .dsc?
<persia> (or where in the code is this, and I'll stop asking questions that may seem confusing, wrong-headed, or pointless)
<wgrant> We match MD5 and SHA1 (not SHA256 yet) hashes of all files referenced in the changes file.
<persia> Thanks!
<bigjools> wgrant: until they get expired *cough*
<persia> bigjools, When/how do they get expired?  I thought it was never.
<bigjools> persia: just ppa files
<persia> If it ever happens, I don't understand why it's not possible to store them for only a short time.
<persia> Yeah, PPA files :)  I had a long-standing and highly-argued bug about whether PPAs should be held to publication standards or not.  I thought it was resolved that they would be, but now I'm confused.
<bigjools> ubuntu files are kept forever.  ppa files are deleted once there's no more packages using them plus the grace period
<wgrant> bigjools: Oh, right, we haven't fixed that yet.
<persia> My feeling is that they should either be held to publication standards, or not, but very much not something in-between.
<persia> Ah, it's a bug.  That's fine then :)
<bigjools> yes
<wgrant> It's a long-standing bug in the librarian schema.
<bigjools> although where the "bug" is is a point of contention
<persia> bigjools, What's the contention?
<bigjools> where the checksum should live
<persia> Heh.  That makes sense.
<yodog> !ops
<ubot5> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<yodog> !ops
<yodog> nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga
<yodog> im tru gangsta
<yodog> !ops
<ubot5> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<yodog> nigga nigga nigga nigga
<yodog> !staff
<ubot5> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<yodog> hey piko ban me
<maxb> pindonga: So, you can certainly write scripts to upload source packages to Launchpad
<maxb> I do it myself
<maxb> However, in order to have some security partitioning, I have a separate launchpad profile just for this
<maxb> (and so a separate PGP key for that profile)
<pindonga> maxb, yes, I was planning on having a different user for this
<maxb> You may wish to do the same if you go this route
<pindonga> as this is a plugin for tarmac, this would be the tarmac user running it
<pindonga> so the packages would be uploaded by that user
<pindonga> so, having that user use a key without passphrase should make it work
<dholbach> hola
<dholbach> can somebody explain what's going wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566982/ ?
<maxb> dholbach: Given who just joined the channel, you might want to repeat that :-)
<dholbach> I'm happy to do that :)
<dholbach> can somebody explain what's going wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566982/ ? :-D
<tsimpson> dholbach: edge is gone IIRC
<tsimpson> you need to use LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT from launchpad.uris
<tsimpson> *launchapdlib.uris
<dholbach> oh man, I don't want to know how many scripts all over the place fail now
<dholbach> couldn't it just have been an alias or something?
<maxb> edge is going, not gone
<maxb> unless someone has changed their mind recently
<tsimpson> I had to mess with some scripts because they didn't like edge
<tsimpson> yeah, that error is because the api.edge.launchpad.net/... stuff is redirecting (HTTP redirect) to api.launchpad.net
<tsimpson> and I lplib doesn't consider them the same service
<tsimpson> s/I /
<leonardr> dholbach: for a number of reasons we could not get a redirect to work
<dholbach> leonardr, what's the workaround? what do I do instead of "Launchpad.login_anonymously('test', EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT, '/tmp/bla')"?
<leonardr> dholbach: Launchpad.login_anonymously('test', 'production', '/tmp/bla')
<dholbach> leonardr, thanks!
<dholbach> leonardr, I'm quite sure it's a horrible suggestion for all kinds of reasons, but can we do something like putting a EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT = 'production' in lplib and push that as sru into the distro?
<dholbach> (and maybe add some kind of warning)
<dholbach> I'm sure I will at least have to fix this in 20-25 scripts all over the place now :(
<leonardr> dholbach: it's not a bad idea, and benji also suggested it
<dholbach> I wasn't sure I was aware of all its implications and it felt like hack from somebody (me) who doesn't know what they're talking about ;-)
<leonardr> it is a hack, but all it does it secretly make the change you would have to make anyway
<dholbach> I'll go ahead and see what I have to fix
<dholbach> thanks again leonardr
<dholbach> maybe some kind of reminder in a lp blog entry would be good then
<dholbach> FWIW I just noticed this breaking like 30 min ago
<bigjools> dholbach: out of interest, where would you look for an announcement about this?  Just the blog?
<dholbach> if you want to spread the message: the blog, the lpstatus identi.ca account and maybe even ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.u.c
<bigjools> dholbach: interesting that you didn't consider the 2 mailing lists we already announce on :/
<dholbach> it was an interesting data point then ;-)
<bigjools> dholbach: it's a good idea to keep up with launchpad-announce and launchpad-users :)
<bigjools> lpstatus is for service status and outages etc.
<kiko> flacoste, you around?
<flacoste> hi kiko, on the phone
<kiko> flacoste, okay, ping me later
<mhall119> leonardr: ping
<leonardr> hi
<mhall119> trying to move loco-directory off of edge
<mhall119> we were using launchpadlib.launchpad.EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT as lpinstance
<leonardr> mhall119: use 'production' instead
<ari-tczew> how can I request remove of the team ?
<mhall119> just 'production'?
<mhall119> EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT is a url
<mhall119> oh, that's working now...
<leonardr> mhall119: yes, just the string 'production'
<mhall119> weird, first time I tried that it timed out
<mhall119> now it works
<mhall119> thanks leonardr
<leonardr> np
<bigjools> ari-tczew: file a question here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ari-tczew> bigjools: thanks done
<ari-tczew> is there any bereavement on Launchpad? some colours have been changed to gray or black
<ripps> is launchpad.net down? I can only use launchpad via edge, but none of my other programes, ubuntu-bug/dl-ubuntu-test-iso are working.
<dholbach> bdmurray, ^ it ubuntu-qa-tools might need a similar fix as the 5-a-day-stats
<bdmurray> rcmorano: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<komputes> LP SPAM FOUND - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginners-wiki-sod/+bug/599121
<mdeslaur> I'm getting the following error when trying to use some of our launchpadlib tools this morning: "NotImplementedError: Can't look up definition in another url (https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/#team)"
<leonardr> mdeslaur: you need to find the code that says Launchpad.login_with("foo", EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT)
<leonardr> and change EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT to "production"
<leonardr> the edge server no longer exists
<mdeslaur> Ah! thanks leonardr
<mdeslaur> leonardr: so, the concept of edge doesn't exist anymore, right?
<leonardr> mdeslaur: right
<mdeslaur> leonardr: there was an email that was sent about that, right? (/me searches memory...)
<joey> hi lifeless and jamesh - what do you need?
<joey> hi lifeless and jamesh - something wrt IRC
<mdeslaur> ah, found it: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/edge-is-deprecated
<joey> flacoste, lifeless, jamesh - how now brown cow re IRC privs?
<joey> flacoste, lifeless, jamesh -  /msg chanserv access #launchpad list
<joey> jml: you too^^
<jml> joey: be with you in a sec.
<jml> joey: we're happy wrt ops privs, we just need to change ubot5 to list ops correctly when someone asks for !ops.
<joey> !ops
<ubot5> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<joey> hmm I don't much about ubot5
<jml> joey: I figure we should talk to jussi & ask him to configure it.
<joey> yeah
<tsimpson> I can do that :)
<joey> tsimpson: sweet, tell me how it works!
<jml> tsimpson: oh, that would be great, thanks.
<tsimpson> to change a factoid you usually do "!no factoid is <reply> whatever you want"
<joey> jml: fyi I'm also fixing perms on -meeting.  I had to submit a group request to some of it
<tsimpson> but you can't change it unless you have privileges
<joey> !no factoid is lifeless, flacoste, jml, joey
<joey> <ubot5> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-irc.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<tsimpson> (in -irc) <ubot5> In #launchpad, joey said: !no factoid is lifeless, flacoste, jml, joey
<tsimpson> so someone would approve it and actually change it, like me for instance :)
<joey> rock on
<jml> !no ops is lifeless, flacoste, jml, joey
<jml> tsimpson: thanks.
<tsimpson> there is some magic for channel specific factoids too
<tsimpson> !no ops-#launchpad is <reply> Help! lifeless, flacoste, jml, joey
<ubot5> I'll remember that tsimpson
<jml> ahh, I imagine 'ops' is channel specific :)
<joey> jml, aside from here and -meetings, are -foundations, -reviews, -translators and -dev, and -yellow in need of updates?
<jml> joey: -foundations and -reviews are dead
<joey> ok, so I'll have a peek at -dev
<eugenesan> my build failing with error related to http://wiki.debian.org/ImplicitPointerConversions
<eugenesan> But same build passes for official Natty
<geser> on the same architecture? this only triggers on amd64 (and ia64 in the past)
<bigjools> eugenesan: amd64 build?
<apw> can anyone tell me what the error below means from launchpadlib ?
<apw> Can't look up definition in another url (https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/#bug)
<leonardr> apw: you need to find the code that says Launchpad.login_with("foo", EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT)
<leonardr> and change EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT to "production"
<leonardr> the edge server no longer exists
<apw> leonardr, hrm, why has edge gone away?
<leonardr> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/edge-is-deprecated
<seb128> hey
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567034/
<seb128> known issue?
<leonardr> seb128: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/edge-is-deprecated
<leonardr> you need to find the code that says Launchpad.login_with("foo", EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT)
<leonardr> and change EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT to "production"
<seb128> great
<apw> leonardr, what is the correct name for production?
<leonardr> apw: 'production'
<seb128> who decided to break compatibility and all the script distro is relying on?
<geser> leonardr: you should set up a bot with this answer :)
<apw> leonardr, as the blog says LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT, but that doesn't exist
<seb128> couldn't you keep that as a compatibility thing?
<leonardr> seb128: unfortunately not. however, i have launchpadlib branches that will make your existing code use production
<seb128> ups
<leonardr> apw: what version of launchpadlib are you using?
<apw> the default in maverick i think
<apw> ii  python-launchpadlib                               1.6.1-1                                           Launchpad web services client library
<leonardr> apw: try 'production', and if that doesn't work, follow the advice given here: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/edge-is-deprecated#comment-40626
<seb128> leonardr, is there any way to get the old syntax still working?
<JFo> leonardr, 'production does not work
<leonardr> seb128: yes, see https://code.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpadlib/fake-edge/+merge/49651
<leonardr> JFo: if you're using 1.6.1-1, do me a favor and paste me the contents of /usr/share/pyshared/launchpadlib/uris.py
<apw> leonardr, so compatibility could have been maintained by making EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT be the 'production' string?
<apw> could we not have done that?
<leonardr> apw: we could have done it earlier, yes
<seb128> leonardr, that means code running on stable ubuntu series will need launchpadlib backports to all series?
<apw> leonardr, well i am thinking 'still'
<leonardr> seb128: yes, you will have to change launchpadlib or change the code that calls it
<seb128> that's ridiculous
<leonardr> apw: that's what's in https://code.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpadlib/fake-edge/+merge/49651
<leonardr> seb128: please take it up with lifeless
<JFo> leonardr, https://pastebin.canonical.com/43289/
<leonardr> JFo: that's the same code i have, and 'production' works for me. what happens when you try 'production' instead of edge/EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT?
<JFo> one sec... leonardr I may have made an error
<leonardr> apw: what happens when you try 'production'? what error do you get?
<leonardr> and what does your code look like?
<JFo> leonardr,
<JFo>   File "kernel-buglist-by-team.py", line 30, in <module>
<JFo>     import KernelBugListByTeam
<JFo>   File "/home/jfo/canonical-qa-tracking/misc-scripts/KernelBugListByTeam.py", line 33, in <module>
<JFo>     from launchpadlib.launchpad import production
<JFo> ImportError: cannot import name production
<JFo> is what I see
<leonardr> JFo: i meant to use the literal string "production" instead of EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT
<JFo> ok
<leonardr> Launchpad.login_with("foo", "production")
<leonardr> or, you can import LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT, as recommended in the blog post, and if that doesn't work i'd like to go into more detail about that
<eugenesan> bigjools,geser: Sorry for delay. Thi s fails only on amd64 but passes on same amd64 in Natty
<bigjools> eugenesan: the builder chroots will fail the build for those errors, deliberately
<JFo> leonardr, ok, I will try this and, if that doesn't work, the LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT before I pester you again :)
<leonardr> ok
<eugenesan> bigjools: Here are related logs: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64306864/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.gtk%2B3.0_3.0.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64328199/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.gtk%2B3.0_3.0.0-0ubuntu1~eugenesan~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bigjools> eugenesan: this is not something that will be changed, you need to fix the source
<eugenesan> bigjools: But why main build is ok?
<bigjools> eugenesan: what do you mean by "main" build?
<eugenesan> bigjools: Not PPA build for Natty
<bigjools> the ubuntu build you mean?
<eugenesan> yes
<bigjools> it can't be the same source then
<bigjools> they use the same chroots
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | API scripts talking to edge are broken, we are investigating | Help contacts: allenap, bigjools, jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<eugenesan> Same source, I can even see problematic warning in both logs
<bigjools> hmmm
<eugenesan> Just ubuntu build do no fail, it maybe related to Maverick.Natty differencis
<bigjools> eugenesan: can you point me at the sucessful build in natty?
<eugenesan> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64306864/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.gtk%2B3.0_3.0.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<JFo> leonardr, no joy :-(
<leonardr> JFo: what errors do you get?
<bigjools> eugenesan: not the log, the build page
<eugenesan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.0.0-0ubuntu1/+buildjob/2260644
<bigjools> thanks
<JFo> leonardr, https://pastebin.canonical.com/43291/
<JFo> same as before
<JFo> well, similar
<geser> eugenesan: I can only find the "implicitly conversion" in your ppa log but not the natty build
<bigjools> what I was going to say too ...
<leonardr> JFo: the right code is "from launchpadlib.uris import LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT"
<leonardr> did you get the same problem with the literal string "production"?
<eugenesan> I do not have natty build, onlt Maverick. You think this might be related to less strict checking in natty?
<bigjools> you're backporting it?
<eugenesan> yes
<JFo> leonardr, I did
<bigjools> could be different compiler options
<JFo> let me try some changes...
<bigjools> eugenesan: did you copy the source without changing it?
<leonardr> JFo, also let me see the code you used with 'production' that broke
<eugenesan> yes
<eugenesan> to me it looks more like debhelper checking
<eugenesan> Compiler reports same in both cases, I suspect code added in this packages might fail on Natty/amd64...
<bigjools> eugenesan: ah I see it
<eugenesan> Those warnings related to code added by Canonical for globalmenu
<bigjools> one sec
<geser> eugenesan: might be due to diffent gcc: 4.4 in maverick and 4.5 in natty as the other warnings around it are the same only the implicitly conversion is missing with gcc-4.5
<leonardr> apw, JFo: the breakage was a mistake that's being fixed. edge will continue to work, but you should stop using it or one day this will happen for real
<JFo> ok
<eugenesan> Looks reasonable, do you have which packages is responsible for after-build log parsing?
<bigjools> it looks like a bug in the builders
<geser> as far as I know it either done by the buildd itself or the script monitoring the build
<bigjools> it's done in the buildd code
<bigjools> lib/canonical/buildd/check-implicit-pointer-functions in the launchpad tree if you're curious
<bigjools> eugenesan: please file a bug
<bigjools> the natty build should have failed
<eugenesan> agree
<bigjools> file on launchpad-buildd project please
<eugenesan> ok, thanks for clarifications
<bigjools> thanks for pointing this out
<bigjools> eugenesan: ha I can see what's broken too - there's an extra :N in the natty logs
<bigjools> it breaks the regex used to match these
<eugenesan> btw: there are alread two bug filed on subject: #504078 and #415497
<eugenesan> dx team will be "happy"
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | API scripts talking to edge should now be working again | Help contacts: allenap, bigjools, jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<apw> leonardr, ok
<bigjools> eugenesan: you need to file a new bug, those are not the same thing
<maxb> bigjools: By means of testing on qastaging, I conclude that the "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key." question that is ongoing seems like something is broken in LP, rather than user error
<maxb> Is there some internal separation between keyserver.ubuntu.com and where LP fetches keys from?
<bigjools> maxb: that's entirely possible, I left it with sinzui for now since I am EODing soon
<bigjools> there's a different URL for internal requests but they should go to the same server IIRC
<kiko> flacoste, ping?
<flacoste> kiko: still on the phone :-/
<kiko> flacoste, okay :)
<flacoste> kiko: should be free in ~1h
<sinzui> maxb lp supposedly uses host: keyserver.internal. I expected this name to be redefined in the production configs. It is not. I will ask an admin to investigate what keyserver lp is talking too. This might explain the common out-of-sync issue users experience registering keys
<flacoste> kiko: ping
<cody-somerville> aww... no way.... after just uploading several hundred meg crash file to launchpad I get a 'Cannot connect to crash database, please check your internet connection. HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway'. :(
<maxb> sinzui: Thanks. It would go some way to explaining "You may have to wait between ten minutes (if you pushed directly to the Ubuntu key server)" found in lib/lp/registry/templates/person-editpgpkeys.pt
<sinzui> I have been telling users 1 hour. Maybe I will have a definitive answer today
<maxb> Which is contradicted by "It can take up to thirty minutes before your key is available to Launchpad." in lib/lp/registry/help/openpgp-keys.html
<sinzui> yes. That pt needs updating.
<dmpinheiro> hi. I'm trying to change bugs from one project milestone to other project milestone using the launchpadlib API.
<dmpinheiro> but I can't retrieve the bugs from a milestone
<leonardr> dmpinheiro: do you have code that doesn't work, or do you not know what code to write?
<dmpinheiro> here is a example that I did without success: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/338588/
<dmpinheiro> I can't get all bugs given a milestone
<dmpinheiro> the collection always return empty
<dmpinheiro> did I do something wrong ? The REST API usage is correct ?
<leonardr> dmpinheiro: i don't see any problems so it's probably a problem with the launchpad-side logic. try this:
<leonardr> bugs = oship.searchTasks(milestone=milestone)
<dmpinheiro> it doesn't work too
<dmpinheiro> I already tested this possiblity
<dmpinheiro> I verified the http request, increasing the httplib2 debug level
<dmpinheiro> The server really doesn't response a json representation
<dmpinheiro> As I said, my purpose is move a set of bugs from a project to another
<dmpinheiro> Do you know any other API usage that can help me to achieve my goal ?
<leonardr> dmpinheiro: well, once you have the tasks you can change the .target on each one
<leonardr> there's either a bug in launchpad that is keeping you from seeing the bug tasks, or you don't have permission to see them, or you're searching for them wrong--i don't know enough about bugs to say which
<leonardr> you could instead find _all_ the bug tasks in your project and iterate over them, checking the milestone of each. this would be inefficient but it would work
<dmpinheiro> leonardr: I got the problem : The status of all bugs wasn't the default from the searchTasks method.
<dmpinheiro> leonardr: A passed all possible bug status and the method retrieve them correctly. Thanks!
<dmpinheiro> leonardr: as I expected, It was my fault . :)
<leonardr> well, that's not the best design
<jml> the default is "only open bugs"
<dmpinheiro> Hi again. As I said, I'm trying to move bugs from a project to another. What's the most simple way to do that ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Excellent, I wanted a deploy to cocoplum at some point anyway :)
<dmpinheiro> i tried changed the target attribute from each bug_task, but seems to be impossible because a IntegrityError was raised.
<wgrant> dmpinheiro: Try the transitionToTarget method.
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Actually, that's gone.
<wgrant> Set the target attribute.
<wgrant> I see you're doing that, though.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Were you trying to move from a project to a distribution, or vice-versa?
<wgrant> That error can also occur when you are moving a task to a target for which the bug already has a task -- duplicate tasks are forbidden.
<dmpinheiro> on contrary : I'm moving from a distribution to a project
<wgrant> Right. You can't do that at the moment.
<wgrant> You can move a task between distributions, or between projects, but not from one type to the other.
<wgrant> I am not entirely sure why.
<james_w> wgrant, bug 80902
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 80902 in Launchpad itself "Can't target bug report from project to distribution, or vice versa" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<lifeless> wgrant: in the model ?
<lifeless> wgrant: that would be a bug
<wgrant> lifeless: It is a bug, yes.
<wgrant> And it looks like it is critical, too!
<mtaylor> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<mtaylor> is that a known issue?
<wgrant> mtaylor: Works for me. Still broken for you?
<mtaylor> wgrant: it's now working. I'll assume you fixed it. :)
<wgrant> Hmm, that's not good.
#launchpad 2011-02-15
<Guest690000> hola
<Guest690000> hola
<wgrant> Hi.
<Guest690000> someones speaks spanish here?
<wgrant> Not me.
<Guest690000> whatever
<Guest690000> i report this bug in launchpad
<Guest690000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/711086
<charlie-tca> Guest28688: are you using an encrypted system?
<charlie-tca> Guest28688: ¿Está utilizando una unidad de cifrado?
<Guest690000> charlie-tca the question its for me?
<mrevell> Morning
<mpt> Other than the reporter, assignee, and direct subscribers, who can see a project's private bug reports? Is it the maintainer, the driver, or both?
<wgrant> mpt: At the moment it's just the assignee and direct subscribers. But the reporter is normally a direct subscriber, and projects with private bugs by default have the bug supervisor subscribed.
<wgrant> Unless there is no bug supervisor, in which case the owner is subscribed.
<wgrant> And unless the security flag is checked, in which case the security contact is subscribed instead.
<mpt> wgrant, what does "owner" mean? Does it mean what Launchpad presents as the "maintainer", or what Launchpad presents as "Registered ... by"?
<wgrant> mpt: Maintainer, sorry.
<wgrant> It's owner in the DB.
<mpt> ok, thanks wgrant
<wgrant> This will hopefully have all changed in a few months.
<tjaalton> hey, I can't access bug 512096, it oopses every time
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<tjaalton> too many dupes?
<Daviey> Using launchpadlib, is it possible to get a set returned of only the greatest source_package_version?
<Daviey> (when using getPublishedSources)
<soren> Daviey: http://pastebin.com/fryFq19v <--- I use this, but I'd love to hear about it if you find a cleaner way
<Daviey> soren... yup.. i'm using a lamda
<Daviey> soren, Although.. i didn't use the order of preference
<Daviey> that is cleaner than i was doing..
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> I'm having a problem when pushing a branch, it takes ages and uses the wrong stacking branch
<rodrigo_> what I did is:
<rodrigo_> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-menus/ubuntu wip
<rodrigo_> hack on it
<rodrigo_> commit
<rodrigo_> and then bzr push lp:~gnome3-team/gnome-menus/ubuntu
<rodrigo_> but this push command takes 4/5 hours, and shows:
<rodrigo_> Using default stacking branch /~vcs-imports/gnome-menus/main at lp-60609488:///~gnome3-team/gnome-menus
<rodrigo_> I've tried using --stacked, --stacked-on, but same issue
<rodrigo_> any idea?
<jml> rodrigo_: once the branch is created, you'll have to delete it and then specify --stacked-on when pushing it.
<rodrigo_> already deleted it
<rodrigo_> ok, trying with --stacked-on
<jml> rodrigo_: as in, once a branch is created, --stacked-on gets ignored, pretty much.
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> hmm, puishing with --stacked-on was much quicker now
 * rodrigo_ checks the branch in lp
<rodrigo_> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-menus/ubuntu
<rodrigo_> it says 'invalid stacked on'
<rodrigo_> but this workflow used to work, just bzr push lp:.... just worked
<rodrigo_> so, has anything changed?
<akoskm> hi! I tried to upload the package sources to launchpad with both ftp and sftp methods as described here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading. with ftp method it stalled a KB before the complete size, with sftp it reported Broken pipe after the upload.
<bigjools> the latter message is a bug in dput's sftp, it should be ok
<akoskm> bigjools: thank you. indeed the .upload file says that the uploads were successfull but my ppa is still empty, where should the source appear?
<bigjools> akoskm: is it there yet?
<akoskm> I assume it should appear somewhere around https://launchpad.net/~qtjambi-community/+archive/libqtjambi (because there are the upload instructions), but I can't find it
<akoskm> http://pastebin.com/61aAce4i in the .upload file
<bigjools> akoskm: ok, sorry I was on the phone.  Let me take a look.
<bigjools> akoskm: you have not registered the key you signed the package with in Launchpad
<bigjools> so the upload is thrown away
<akoskm> oh, I see. I just didn't get any notification about that
<bigjools> no you won't
<bigjools> it would be a spam vector
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<akoskm> bigjools: I'll follow the instructions and report back. thank you!
<bigjools> akoskm: you just need to register your gpg key
<akoskm> bigjools: yes I got it, I'm on that
<slangasek> hi, I'm getting a rather opaque (reproducible) error on a build in a ppa; it may be a bug in a package given that I'm fiddling rather aggressively with the system's guts in this ppa, but the error happens before the build even starts.  Can someone clue me in on how to debug this?http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64415926/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.zlib_1%3A1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu1%2Bmultiarch.3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<slangasek> the error is '/usr/bin/apt-cache exit status 32512', called by sbuild
<slangasek> but I don't know the command line to debug
<lostogre> Anybody around?
<lostogre> I'm trying to understand how launchpad works. Do I just upload the source.changes file and then launchpad compiles the changes?
<lifeless_> lostogre: hi, do you mean for PPAs ?
<lostogre> yeah.
<lifeless_> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA is the start of the docs for them
<slangasek> lifeless_: hi there, any pointers on where I should look to figure out this ppa build failure?  Where do I look in the launchpad tree to find the buildd bits? (Given that I'm hoping not to check out the entire bzr branch and just want to browse it from the web)
<lifeless_> slangasek: code.launchpad.net/launchpad and follow your nose to get to the branch
<lifeless_> slangasek: just looking at that log
<lostogre> I've read all of that and it sounds like what happens is that you take a source file from the repos for that distro, make changes and then upload the source.changes file. It sounds like then launchpad then takes that file patches the source and then compiles the new version. Am I correct?
<lifeless_> lostogre: broadly; a changes file doesn't contain patches though
<lifeless_> its metadata that tells dput what to upload to launchpad
<lostogre> ok. but that is essentially correct?
<mwhudson> slangasek: i bet you'll end up wanting to talk to infinity, lamont` and/or wgrant :)
<mwhudson> the latter two being more likely these days
<lifeless_> apt-cache blowing up is rather spectacular
<lamont`> slangasek: lib/canonical/buildd
<slangasek> lamont`: thanks!
<slangasek> lifeless: yes... multiarch provides many opportunities for spectacular blow-ups
<slangasek> ;)
<lamont> slangasek: and typically ~lamont/launcpad/lp-buildd-NNNN is the actually deployed branc
<lamont> h
<lostogre> lifeless, so how does on create a package from a source file that is not in the repos? e.g. ISC BIND 9.8.0b1
<lamont> multiarch: bringing dynamite to bumper-cars
<lifeless> lostogre: same way
<lifeless> lostogre: launchpad does not care if a package is in the main repositories or not
<lamont> lostogre: interesting you should mention that package... I should have 9.8.0rc1 in a ppa this weekend
<lostogre> lamont, really? I've been working on getting that in because I need the new TSIG functionality.
<wgrant> slangasek: I'm sure you will have fun with our version of sbuild.
<slangasek> lamont: ok, so the sbuild-package command is calling into sbuild and that's where it dies, so where do I get /that/ code? :)
<slangasek> oh, perhaps that's the sbuild file right next to it
<lostogre> lamont, should I stop working on this, then?
<wgrant> slangasek: yes, it's self-contained at the moment.
<wgrant> slangasek: I have a port to a more modern sbuild, which I guess I probably should get merged given that multiarch is coming.
<lamont> lostogre: I'm going to be afk for most of saturday, but with my laptop and probably some time to play.  I give you carte blanche to pester me starting sunday if I haven't uploaded it by then.
<lostogre> lamont, I see. I am just curious, though. Is it bad form for me to publish a copy of this when you are already doing so?
<lamont> no harm at alll
<lostogre> Ok. I think that I will continue, then, since I'd like to learn how.
<lamont> I would prefer to not see it in the ubuntu disto archive until it is 9.8.0, but PPAs?  'tever.
<lamont> btw, your version wants to be 1:9.8.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 or so.
<komputes> LP SPAM FOUND - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/123718
<lostogre> I was going for 1:9.8.0b1-0ubuntu1, will that work?
<ari-tczew> I think so
<lostogre> k
<wgrant> lostogre: 9.8.0b1 > 9.8.0
<wgrant> lostogre: You probably want 9.8.0~b1
<lostogre> ah.
<lostogre> ok.
<wgrant> ~ is less than the empty string.
<lostogre> ok.
<lostogre> wgrant what is the significance of the number at the end of ubuntu? e.g. ubuntu1, ubuntu3...
<wgrant> lostogre: -0ubuntu1 means that the upstream version isn't in Debian, and it's the first Ubuntu upload of that version.
<lostogre> k, thanks.
<slangasek> lamont: so I've looked at sbuild now, and I don't think I have enough info to tell which code path is breaking things; any way you could help here?
<slangasek> (it's somewhere in merge_pkg_build_deps, but there are only a half dozen calls to apt-cache from there)
<slangasek> ah, can reproduce locally, though with a different exit val
<slangasek> neat
<slangasek> hmm, no, completely different error
<lifeless> have you checked the apt-cache code?
<wgrant> slangasek: If you can't reproduce it, I'll run it through a local lp-buildd with extra spam added to sbuild.
<slangasek> wgrant: I'd appreciate it; the error I was seeing earlier was an sbuild setup issue, now sbuild seems to be running happily here with no complainst
<slangasek> lifeless: I can't yet work out how apt-cache is being invoked that causes this error
<wgrant> slangasek: OK, will do that shortly.
<slangasek> thanks :)
<slangasek> wgrant: did my multiarch ppa eat you? :)
#launchpad 2011-02-16
<wgrant> slangasek: Not quite, but a call combined with Natty Unity, VirtualBox and ppa.launchpad.net slowness did.
<wgrant> I have expanded the debug info.
<wgrant> But germanium appears to be being very slow, so a build takes about 10 minutes to grab your PPA's toolchain.
<slangasek> okie
<wgrant> slangasek: Um.
<slangasek> I like the sound of that
<wgrant> slangasek: Well, it dies on the apt-cache showing of Essential packages.
<wgrant> I just tried it in a chroot locally.
<jonrafkind> when i upload a new package where i had an old package for the same distro, the new package overwrites the old one. but launchpad still seems to count the old package in the binary package list. why is that?
<wgrant> apt-cache: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<slangasek> jonrafkind: if you want the packages cleaned up out of your ppa, you need to use the 'delete packages' interface; otherwise it still takes up space on disk
<slangasek> wgrant: oh, well, that's a nice error
<slangasek> wgrant: what does 'dpkg -L libstdc++6 | grep lib' show in that chroot?
<jonrafkind> ok, but why do I have to do it manually? whats the purpose of keeping packages around that no one can use?
<slangasek> jonrafkind: they can be used by manually downloading from the web interface
<wgrant> slangasek: It's only in the multi-arch dir.
<jonrafkind> oh ok
<wgrant> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-glibc/libstdc++.so.6.0.14
<wgrant> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-glibc/libstdc++.so.6
<lifeless> slangasek: I think we should much more aggressively delete old builds
<slangasek> wgrant: that's where I expect it to be; hmm, why does it not find it
<wgrant> slangasek: Ah, OK.
<wgrant> lifeless: We currently do it after a week.
<slangasek> wgrant: is the directory listed in '/etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu.conf'?
<lifeless> wgrant: I mean in ubuntu actually ;)
<lifeless> wgrant: AIUI that keeps things forever
<wgrant> lifeless: Not quite forever.
<wgrant> slangasek: -gnu, not -glibc.
<slangasek> wgrant: *only* -gnu is listed in that file?
<jonrafkind> also is there some way to publish a package on launchpad for two distros without having to use the 'copy package' interface?
<wgrant> slangasek: Yes.
<slangasek> wgrant: what version of libc6 is installed?
<wgrant> 2.12.1-0ubuntu16
<slangasek> wgrant: ohhh.
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> A new one.
<wgrant> That would do it.
<slangasek> how do I force it to use mine? :-)
<wgrant> Upload a new one :P
<wgrant> Let me just see if downgrading that works, though.
<slangasek> oh, a new one in *Ubuntu*, right
<slangasek> that's going to be a problem
<slangasek> in general
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> No way around that, really.
<slangasek> I don't want to have to do a 15hour eglibc+gcc rebootstrap every time eglibc is updated in Ubuntu
<slangasek> well, as you say, no clear way around it
<wgrant> Unless you epoch them. Or backport the necessary toolchainy bits and base on maverick instead :/
<slangasek> neither of those sounds particularly fun :)
<wgrant> No.
<slangasek> though an epoch would stay put at least
<slangasek> wgrant: thanks for looking!
<slangasek> oh, I'm an idiot
<wgrant> slangasek: I'm still not sure why it thinks the status is 32512
<slangasek> I should've made a separate ppa, copied the gcc build over there, removed it, and then copied it back after updating eglibc
<slangasek> instead of deleting it willy-nilly like I just did
<slangasek> wgrant: because perl has a funny way of saying "127"
<wgrant> Ahh, that is a good idea.
<wgrant> slangasek: I presumed that was the case.
<Amaranth> got some spam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/187919/comments/31
<Peng> Amaranth: Report it at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Peng> Wow, that's some nice spam.
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> It appears launchpad is still broken with chromium so this is going to take a few tries
<wgrant> How is it broken?
<Amaranth> wgrant: It won't stay logged it
<Amaranth> wgrant: Last time I bought it up I was told it was because I was using a development version of chromium (because it works with IE and Firefox)
<wgrant> Amaranth: Many, many users use Chromium without issue.
<wgrant> Including dev builds.
<Amaranth> Now I've got whatever natty has instead the daily builds
<wgrant> I am using Natty's too.
<wgrant> And have never seen what you report.
<Amaranth> I've even wiped my profile or whatever a couple times
<andrejz> Hello! I would like to report a bug on launchpad
<andrejz> If i go here - https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/natty/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<andrejz> and accept all suggestions and click save
<andrejz> I get this - Oops!
<andrejz> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<andrejz> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<andrejz> (Error ID: OOPS-1873F743)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1873F743
<andrejz> I thought this was just temporary, but i tried several times sporadicaly over the last month and a half and i always get the same error
<Peng> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<akoskm> bigjools: launchpad accepted my source package and now its started to build, thank for your help again!
<bigjools> welcome3
<bigjools> welcome, even
<mok0> Is there a way to see the number of downloads from your PPA?
<pmatulis_> is it just my imagination or did the bug description box get real tiny?
<jml> pmatulis_: I don't know. Font sizes are funny things.
<deryck> pmatulis_, looks the same to me.  screenshot for us maybe?
<deryck> abentley, firing up mumble and coming there....
<abentley> deryck, cool.
 * deryck dreams of one launchpad IRC channel
<jml> deryck: I share your dream.
<deryck> :-)
<omac> hello launchpad, somehow my username disappeared.  I wanted to report a bug for tomcat/solr.
<omac> I would rather not use openid given the choice.
<omac> openid didn't exist when I started using launchpad if that's any help.
<bigjools> omac: what was/is your user id?
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: allenap, bigjools, jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bigjools> omac: your user id is omac777
<omac> yeah that sounds great.  It still exists?
<bigjools> your account will have been migrated to the SSO
<omac> I'll try it again.
<bigjools> it exists
<omac> thank you.
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> omac: woops sorry, I lied.  your account is uticdmarceau2007
<omac> ok.
<omac> i'll try it with that.
<bigjools> you can sign on with the email address you PMed me as well
<jonrafkind> will .deb files created in launchpad work on debian (sid) ?
<tumbleweed> they might. The deb format is the same. However, its dependancies might not be met in sid (same issue as installing debs from different ubuntu releases)
<jonrafkind> ok. can debian install from the ppa directly? does it have the right tools?
<tumbleweed> yes, a PPA produces a debian repository
<hyperair> it's not just the dependencies though
<hyperair> some ubuntu patches might break the ABI compatibility
<tumbleweed> and some packages might not set dependancies as tightly as they should
<jonrafkind> ok, well im asking because i made a ppa that one user on debian wants to install, so im checking if thats possible for him
<achiang> hello, is there a shortcut available to make assigning (or subscribing others) to bugs go faster? let's say the use case is, i'm a project leader, and i am allowed to assign bugs to my team members. i know their launchpad IDs, but when i go to assign bugs to people, it still makes me search
<achiang> additionally, during the search, it obscures the email address / launchpad id, so the first time I have to guess who to assign to, and then mouse over the name in "assigned to", and check that the URL matches the launchpad ID i wanted
<achiang> surely i'm doing it the Dumb Way?
<bigjools> allenap: can you get that ^ I am OTP
<allenap> bigjools: Sure.
<bigjools> ta
<allenap> achiang: You're probably doing it the Right Way, and the Right Way is a bit painful. Let me see...
<achiang> allenap: sure, any info or hints you have would be great; i do appreciate the fact that what i am doing probably is the minority of how many people use LP and that you're probably trying to solve some social issues
<allenap> achiang: If you right click on "Subscribe someone else" and open it, say, in a new tab, you'll get the without-javascript version of the form. There you can just type the name in.
<achiang> allenap: ok, that's a good workaround
<achiang> allenap: how about the "assign to" part?
<allenap> achiang: Click the little down-arrow to the left of the bug task row and it will open up a conventional form.
<achiang> allenap: ah, nice!
<achiang> allenap: ok, that's perfect for me; i just didn't know how to drive this thing properly. :) thanks for the education
<allenap> achiang: It would be nice if the user's ID were displayed in searches anyway though.
<achiang> allenap: yes, i don't think that would be information leakage
<allenap> achiang: No worries, you're welcome.
<achiang> allenap: can you transform "it would be nice" into a bug? or shall I?
<allenap> achiang: I'm already on it :)
<achiang> allenap: perfect, and... please subscribe me to it. ;)
<achiang> allenap: ~achiang
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> I still have builds that corrupt occasionally
<pmjdebruijn> the problem seems to have popped up since we have SSE code in our project
<pmjdebruijn> With one of the users, I'm trying to figure out of a specific build machine is causing the issue... possibly thallium or promethium
<dingus9> are the launchpad repo mirrors down? IE: http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<maxb> dingus9: working fine here
<dingus9> maxb: ok now it is here too... hehe thanks
#launchpad 2011-02-17
<mabac_> Hi! Is the staging server getting a code update or is it possible it is stuck? https://staging.launchpad.net/
<mabac_> I got the same message yesterday night and took it as a sign to go home. :) ~15 hours later it's either "still" in that state or "again". :)
<mneptok> mabac_: you got the wrong message. it wasn;t "go home," but "VACATION TIME!"  :/
<mabac_> Ah thanks, I'd need that. ;)
 * mneptok bows
<wgrant> mabac_: You could try https://qastaging.launchpad.net/
<wgrant> But I'm not sure why staging is offline at the moment.
<wgrant> It looks like the update might have failed.
<mabac_> wgrant, thanks, I'll try. Not sure if that's possible though (using python launchpadlib)
<wgrant> mabac_: Newer versions of launchpadlib should support it. Otherwise specify 'https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/' instead of STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT or 'staging'.
<mabac_> wgrant, Ah thank you. I just tried replacing 'staging' with 'qastaging'.
<wgrant> qastaging has only been around for a few months.
<mabac_> Great that works perfectly. :) Now my own bugs surface again.
<mabac_> Is qastaging intended for your internal testing? What is the difference from the staging server?
<wgrant> mabac_: Both are primarily QA environments. qastaging runs the production DB schema along with the latest updates that don't require schema changes, while staging's database has schema patches applied and has all updates.
<wgrant> mabac_: Note, though, that qastaging's database is currently from October, while staging's is only two weeks old.
<wgrant> So you may have some trouble with qastaging if your scripts expect various newish objects to exist.
<mabac_> Ok, thanks. No problem for me at the moment.
<lifeless> wgrant: the restore faceplanted?
<wgrant> lifeless: Did not finish.
<wgrant> I plan to ask a LOSA about it this evening.
<lifeless> cool
<ivaldi> if i use the import-api but there are already bugs in my bugtracker, what will be happening?
<bigjools> allenap: ^
<menesis> I have upgraded trunk to 2a format through launchpad, but now other branches are not accessible
<menesis> I could upgrade some other branches the same way and they work again
<menesis> but some were not upgraded even though I clicked Upgrade a week ago
<menesis> is there anything I can do to remedy this situation?
<menesis> the branch I need most is https://code.launchpad.net/~replaceafill/schooltool.gradebook/replaceafill_schooltool.gradebook
<maxb> smokex: Your bouncing connection is quite noisy :-/
<maxb> menesis: So, the upgrade is still pending in the web UI?
<menesis> maxb: yes
<maxb> menesis: weird. Could you file a bug so that someone looks into that?
<maxb> Meanwhile, I copied the branch and pushed an upgraded version to lp:~maxb/schooltool.gradebook/replaceafill_schooltool.gradebook if that helps you
<menesis> maxb: question or bug?
<maxb> hah, yes, I was just pondering that
<maxb> I think a bug, because it's definitely a bug that it can become stuck like that with no feedback
<menesis> I don't know about feedback because this is not my branch
<menesis> and I had to ask developers to upgrade their branches
<maxb> Oh. Did the developer actually do it, then?
<maxb> CHRs (gosh, 3?): the following questions are in non-Open states when they are in fact still Open - could you re-status them? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142589 https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142142
<allenap> ivaldi: The imported bugs will be added to the existing bugs.
<ivaldi> okay, thank you
<bigjools> maxb: yep, thanks
<menesis> maxb: yes, I saw replaceafill has pressed the Upgrade button. thanks for the copy
<menesis> but he is not online to ask if Upgrade is still in progress or not
<menesis> meanwhile, I upgraded another branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/schooltool/1.0 . The "Upgrade in progress" message is gone, but the format is still the same
<maxb> menesis: hmm. Well, I think it's clear that the upgrader is broken enough to merit a bug
<menesis> is there no way to rescue the non-upgraded branch?
<maxb> menesis: Sure, someone with write access could upgrade it themselves using bzr itself
<menesis> no, I mean get an old trunk in 1.6 format, push it as devel focus branch, so that old branches work as before, and then do upgrade again as the documentation says.
<maxb> menesis: Why downgrade the trunk just to upgrade it again?
<maxb> It is not necessary to downgrade the trunk in order to be able to upgrade the stacked branches
<menesis> but I am not able to upgrade all branches, e.g. those owned by others
<menesis> so I would like to restore the situation before I upgraded, and start again in a safe way
<maxb> menesis: Some of the branches are already upgraded to 2a though - it could be more messy to backtrack
<menesis> maxb: I know :(
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568217/  <--- formats of all branches
<menesis> so I have broken the repository and there's no way back :(
<belak> Is it possible to make a repository private on encoded?
<belak> sorry
<belak> s/encoded/launchpad/
<maxb> Only if you have a commercial subscription
<belak> Meh
<belak> Ok, thanks
 * ayan wonders when the staging system will be back up.
<MTecknology> hm... there's almost no ppa build wait time; but a tthe same time a package i just upload isn't getting to the build queue
<bigjools> MTecknology: PPA/package name?
<MTecknology> bigjools: nginx/stable nginx/development
<bigjools> did you get the acceptance email?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> 16min ago
<bigjools> MTecknology: you did not upload to those PPAs
<MTecknology> oh shit
<MTecknology> bigjools: thanks- I guess I could let them finish building and copy over; then delete fromt he ppa I DID upload too......
<MTecknology> too tired
<MTecknology> bigjools: thanks :)
<bigjools> MTecknology: yeah that would work.
<bigjools> and I hear ya :)
<lifeless> jml: flacoste: here too
<qwebirc60545> hi, can you specify a different base directory path for the builder to look for the debian package directory? it doesn't seem to work when the debian folder is nested one level below the source root
<qwebirc60545> this is regarding the recipe builder beta
<jml> qwebirc60545: no, I don't think you can.
<jml> qwebirc60545: but you ought to be able to craft your recipe such that the debian directory is in the root.
<qwebirc60545> jml: thx. i tried adding the directory path to the lp:... path. but that doesnt seem to be recognizable by bzr
<jml> qwebirc60545: umm... you should be able to do something like ' nest-part packaging lp:~whatever/packaging/branch debian'
<mok0> jmi, speaking of which: how does the recipe builder get the tarball?
<qwebirc60545> jml: thx again. that doesnt seem to work. the web interface automatically replace the line with something else
<jml> mok0: it doesn't. it assembles something equivalent to a tarball from branches. uses bzr-builder.
<mok0> jmi, do you know the command it is using?
<mok0> bzr buiddeb --split?
<jml> mok0: not off the top of my head
<mok0> jmi, another question: does it rebuild the package even if there have been no commits to the repo?
<jml> the daily builds stuff doesn't
<mok0> jml: thanks, so it's like: daily builds --- at most :-)
<jml> mok0: you can request a build, but there's a limit so we don't spam our servers.
<mok0> jmi, of course. I only require a weekly build at most
<davmor2> hey guys any idea how much long LP staging will be down?
<lifeless> no, can look into it. Its probably doing a db update
<lifeless> davmor2: you can also use qastaging.launchpad.net as a sandbox
<lifeless> davmor2: that runs our current schema, so its probably more suited anyhow
<davmor2> lifeless: Software Center Agent is plugged into staging which is what I was testing till lp went away :D  Thanks for the update I'll try and work on something else for the time being
<lifeless> joey: ping
<joey> hi lifeless
<joey> lifeless: how can I help?
<lifeless> joey: can you drop -O (automatic ops) for flacoste jml and I in the lp channels ?
<lifeless> chanserv reckons I can't do it myself
<joey> lifeless: sure thing
<flacoste> ah, that's why it failed fo rme
<lifeless> joey: thanks
<lifeless> joey: uhm
<joey> I"m playing
<lifeless> keep +o +v etc
<lifeless> it should just be
<lifeless> flags #launchpad-dev lifeless -O
<joey> I wanted to see if the templates would do it
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> :)
<joey> lifeless /msg chanserv access #launchpad list
<lifeless> looks good, though you have +O and probably don't want it
<joey> lifeless: never takes affect, it's on Rinchen
<micahg> I just got an e-mail that a translation template on a package I uploaded 8 months ago was just imported
<lifeless> joey: which you don't use ?
<joey> lifeless: no but freenode thinks it's my primary account
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> kk
<joey> lifeless: just like kiko's primary is kiko-phone  :-)
<joey> lifeless: so last quesiton.  allenap & jtv have voice. That on purpose?
<jtv> joey: we're on maintenance rotation
<joey> gotcha
<joey> just wanted to see if there was a goof up somewhere. I like the idea of having voice on rotation
<joey> ok, I'm going back to sleep. Ping me if you need something
<dpm> micahg: that's because a bug was fixed yesterday in Firefox translations in LP and we needed to upload a new template to clean up the one imported last. We noticed that yours had never been imported and that manually approving them would be much easier than regenerating a new one.
<jtv> g'night joey!
<dpm> jtv, it seems that the lucid and maverick FF templates got imported ^
<kiko> joey, that's correct though :)
<micahg> dpm: chrisccoulson posted an interesting one in ubuntu-devel
<jtv> dpm: wow, all well with them?
<joey> kiko: lol
<dpm> jtv, not sure yet, haven't had the chance to check them out
<joey> oh lifeless btw I also have noop set on me so I don't op on channels
<lifeless> joey: thanks!
<dpm> micahg, ah, yeah, let me explain it to Chris too :)
<joey> lifeless:  /msg nickserv help set noop
<lifeless> joey: I thought I had that too ... works for other channels :)
<ayan> does anyone have an eta on when the staging servers will be available again?
<ayan> the launchpad api isn't working for the staging system.
<lifeless> ayan: you can use qastaging.launchpad.net for playing with as well
<ayan> lifeless: thanks!
<pmjdebruijn> hi, some of my builds are corrupting on (possibly the SSE instructions), anyhow the binary quits on an "invalid instruction" when I build the software locally this never happens
<pmjdebruijn> incidentally the current broken build, was built on thallium
#launchpad 2011-02-18
<smoser> anyone able to verify this or suggest why ?
<smoser> my hardy UEC builds (http://uec-images.ubuntu.com) have built for quite some time with no changes
<smoser> this week, they started to fail on an apt-get update
<smoser> that seems to be because of a change in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-ec2/+archive/ppa
<smoser> previously, I would log messages like:
<smoser>   Get:17 http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/multiverse Packages
<smoser> now i'm getting things like:
<smoser>   Err http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/multiverse Packages
<smoser>    404 Not Found
<smoser> which is causing the 'apt-get update' to fail
<smoser> i could very easily modify vm-builder to not add 'multiverse' and such (its certainly not needed), but I dont believe that I did anything to the ppa that would have caused this change
<smoser> was there a change in launchpad that would have caused this ?
<spiv> smoser: yes
 * spiv digs up the relevant message
<spiv> smoser: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg06219.html
<smoser> spiv, thank you
<poolie> spiv, smoser, maybe we should blog that
<poolie> i think i will
<col> Hi! I'm a newbee here because the web page directed me here. I was trying to start a test project an the page says there is a code upgrade happening. What's the go?
<lifeless> staging is down at the moment, you can use qastaging.launchpad.net instead
<col> cheers lifeless. I'll try that.
<apw> does anyone know if you can find out the previous status of a tasks via the launchpad api
<wgrant> apw: The BugActivity records are exposed... you could possibly parse those.
<wgrant> apw: Otherwise there is limited state transition data exposed on the BugTask.
<wgrant> date_confirmed, date_in_progress, etc.
<apw> wgrant, are you referring to the date_triaged ... those don't ever seem to get values assigned
<apw> the activity report looks possible, but its not task specific ... sigh
<wgrant> apw: Hm, those should be set.
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: bigjools | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<apw> wgrant, i do have a library in the way, which might be buggy
<apw> but some do have values, the others never do
<apw> the entering and leaving new and closed are right, the incomplete one seems vlaid, but the others not
<wgrant> If you find an example please give me a poke.
<apw> wgrant, can you see the raw data to confirm or deny the underlying data ?
<wgrant> Not directly, but the API is very close.
<apw> 714719 was transitioned from triaged to incomplete at the end
<apw> so it must have been in triaged, i am seeing None as the date_triaged
<apw> wgrant, ^
<wgrant> apw: Ah. date_triaged is unset when the task is set to a status below Triaged. :(
<apw> is incomplete below those?
<wgrant> Yes.
<apw> thats a bit useless ...
<wgrant> New, Incomplete and Confirmed come before Triaged.
<apw> why would we unset them surley the relationship to the highest one is useful
<wgrant> I'm not sure, sorry.
<apw> its cirtainly completely contrary to the documentation of the attribute ... sigh
<davmor2> morning guys is staging.launchpad still having it's db upgraded or were there issues?
<wgrant> staging will probably be offline until some time during the weekend when the next DB restore completes.
<wgrant> But you can use qastaging.launchpad.net instead.
<wgrant> Older versions of launchpadlib don't have a predefined service root for it, but 'https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/' is what you want.
<davmor2> wgrant: I'm trying to test Software-Center-Agent staging which of course points to staging.launchpad.net for ppa hosting, access control  etc etc etc etc
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<wgrant> I'm guessing that's not easy to redirect to qastaging?
<davmor2> Nope, I'll leave it for Monday and work on something else :)
<apw> wgrant, so when a bug is 'status tracked' how does one determine that ?
<wgrant> apw: Status tracked?
<wgrant> You mean a task shows as "Status tracked in Natty"?
<apw> it seems that a bug which is nominated to natty actually has a linux (Ubuntu) and a linux (Ubuntu Natty) task .. but one is suprrressed in the web
<apw> yes when the web shows the status tracked in natty thingy
<wgrant> apw: That's called task conjoining, and it doesn't seem to be exposed on the API at the moment. But the linux (Ubuntu) task should have the same status and importance as linux (Ubuntu Natty).
<apw> wgrant, yeah it has the same stauts, but the wrong name when tracking changes to it via the activity log
<wgrant> apw: Tasks are conjoined when a task exists for the development focus of the distribution.
<wgrant> You could possibly detect that situation.
<wgrant> But what are you actually trying to do here?
<apw> where can i find that infroamtion
<apw> all i want to know is the previous status of a bug task in the incomplete state
<apw> so i can move it back to the previous state when someone replies
<apw> as you cannot tell incomplete with and incomplete without response appart in the web and that makes it useless
<apw> in an ideal world incoplete with would be a real state, Replied or something
<wgrant> Are there bugs on the issues that you are trying to work around?
<apw> anyhow we are experimenting with moving back to their prevous state, but i am struggling to reconstruct that info
<apw> wgrant, i haven't filed on on this issue no
<wgrant> apw: You should probably try to get Launchpad fixed before you start trying to work around it in awkward ways :)
<apw> wgrant, to be honest i've not had my nonminations broken bug fixed, and that is much more annoying for me as i cannot work round it, so i am disinclined to add any more bugs to the list
<apw> and when i started this this morning, it was going to be a 2 min fix, whcih we could use for a bit
<apw> to work out if it was what we wanted really before asking for it
<apw> as asking for it, you lot fixing it, then us hating it, would be embaressing
<apw> but it does seem a bunch of things stand in my way
<apw> i guess for my purposes i can just use a hard coded Natty and see how that works
<wgrant> apw: distribution.current_series
<apw> wgrant, ta
<wgrant> apw: Bug #569298 seems to cover the root issue.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 569298 in Launchpad itself "Toggle from Incomplete/Expired when bug reporter responds" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569298
<Adri2000> bug #606612 comment number 3 is spam
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 606612 in libstxxl (Ubuntu) "Include files for libstxxl-dev at wrong path" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606612
<Adri2000> if someone can remove it...
<bigjools> Adri2000: thanks I'll assign to an admin to remove it
<fta> Corrupted MAC on input.
<fta> Disconnecting: Packet corrupt
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<fta> (4th time reporting this here)
<bigjools> fta: filing a bug would be a better way of reporting it
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fta> bigjools, matsubara was supposed to forward this to spm, who asked for more info the 1st time i reported it
<bigjools> fta: if that was done via a bug we'd have a permanent record of it
<bigjools> I am about to finish for the day so I'm afraid I can't chase this up, but the bug will get attention as soon as someone is available.
<matsubara> fta, I did forward the issue to spm through email. let me dig that
<fta> matsubara, great (i didn't say you didn't do it, just that you were supposed to do it ;))
<matsubara> fta, so, in the email thread I brought that issue up, mwhudson pointed to this article http://blogs.sun.com/janp/entry/ssh_messages_code_bad_packet. At the time the first occurrence happened spm thought it could be related to some edge redirects that were put in place but it's been reverted, so that's not it. not sure how I can help you more with this
<matsubara> fta, is this blocking you somehow?
<fta> matsubara, the 4 times it happened, it produced a ftbfs for the chromium dailies (failed to create the source tarball)
<fta> matsubara, it happens only with launchpad/bzr, and only once in a while
<matsubara> fta, what's a ftbfs?
<fta> matsubara, failed to build from source
<fta> debian jargon
<matsubara> fta, so do you see that error in some LP builder page? or is it local to you?
<fta> matsubara, the last 2 errors, it was while doing a huge bzr export (lp->local)
<fta> well, maybe not that huge
<fta> 90MB for the tip of a 300MB branch
<matsubara> fta, I think the best to follow up with this at this point is to file a bug or a question. at least we'll have a public permanent record of the conversation
<smokex> there wouldn't happen to be anyone here in #sourceforge would there?
<maxb> You could join it and see?
<smokex> banned atm
<smokex> I had some connection probs the other night
<smokex> and they banned me so they wouldn't have to constantly see join/leave messages
<smokex> I was afk and came back banned to 3 channels :P
<smokex> any way trying to get unbanned
<maxb> You could "/msg chanserv access #sourceforge list" and try contacting some of those people
#launchpad 2011-02-19
<goku253> hello
<maxb> hi
<goku253> cookie
<goku253> cookie
<slangasek> what's the current recommend means of reporting about an oops?
<slangasek> +ed
<slangasek> just file a bug against LP?
<james_w> I believe so
<slangasek> alrighty
<lifeless> yup
<slangasek> filed then :)
<lifeless> duped :)
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=timeout may be a useful search for you
<lifeless> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> ah, thanks :)
<yofel> are launchpad internal downloads (like being used as a build-dep for other packages) counted in the PPA binary package download stats too?
<lifeless> I think so
<yofel> ah ok
<lifeless> we process the apache log files
<lifeless> I don't /think/ we exclude datacentre originated requests
<Omega> Is there something wrong with the Launchpad Login Service right now? I can't log into AskUbuntu.
<Omega> I get the same problem as they had here: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/802/launchpad-openid-not-working-for-login-on-askubuntu
<lifeless> there isn't a launchpad login service
<lifeless> its all login.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> which the #canonical-isd channel supports IIRC
<Omega> Thank you.
#launchpad 2011-02-20
<idnar> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/failed-to-fetch-errors-for-ppas contains what is, as far as I can determine, a really confusing typo
<idnar> it looks like "All of these refer to different components within the same PPA. You only need the first four PPAs" should read "for" instead of "four"
<wgrant> idnar: Hah, indeed. Fixing.
<wgrant> Fixed.
<wgrant> idnar: I thought it was right when I reviewed it.
<wgrant> Someone actually corrected it to 'four' afterwards...
<idnar> heh
<lifeless> I would say 'PPAs only need the first component'
<lifeless> and avoid the ambiguity
<wgrant> Only need, or only have?
<lifeless> have would be better
<lifeless> I was rephrasing the existing sentence
<wgrant> Right, was just proposing further alterations.
<wgrant> Is done.
<kalikiana> Is there a way to mark all Committed bugs as Released?
<wgrant> kalikiana: There's no way to do it directly in Launchpad, but you can do it easily through the API, and there are several existing launchpadlib scripts that do that.
<wgrant> lp:~mgiuca/+junk/launchpad-tools is one I've used.
<wgrant> But there are many around that are slightly different. Some close all Fix Committed bugs in a milestone, others all in a project, some add comments, some don't...
<kalikiana> wgrant: that looks perfectly like what I need, thanks a lot. I have only used the UI so far
<lostogre> who here was working on bind 9.8.0rc1?
<kalikiana> wgrant: I can't seem to use the script, it eats all my memory + swap and I need to kill it before it does anything :-(
<kalikiana> Would you have any idea why that happens?
<wgrant> kalikiana: What's the traceback if you kill it while it is eating?
<kalikiana> it seems to be in File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/launchpadlib/credentials.py", line 242, in __call__
<kalikiana> webbrowser.open(self.authorization_url)
<kalikiana> it doesn't really make sense that opening a browser would need much memory
<wgrant> One would think not...
<kalikiana> wgrant: would you happen to know what url I need to open?
<wgrant> It varies, because it contains the token URL.
<kalikiana> hmm
<wgrant> What happens if you strace it?
<kalikiana> oh, very good idea, it seems to choke on xdg-open
<wgrant> I've never seen that before. Does xdg-open work if you invoke it manually?
<kalikiana> looks like it loops. and changing $BROWSER to not be xdg-open fixes it. which is odd because I didn't touch that variables in months
<kalikiana> but not an lp issue in any case then
<kalikiana> wgrant: works now, thanks again
<micahg> uh, I just had a bugzilla.gnome status just go to unknown
<lifeless> bug ?
<micahg> bug 657227
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 657227 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell doesn't respect user font settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657227
<lifeless> its marked resolved duplicate in the bug watch portlet
<lifeless> and the duplication was just now
<micahg> lifeless: ok, but still, should it go to unknown
<micahg> should I set the new upstream or do you need this for testing?
<lifeless> micahg: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=636868
<lifeless> unconfirmed
<micahg> ok, but unconfirmed = New
<lifeless> micahg: I don't know quite what the expected behaviour is here
<lifeless> I would file a question about this and leave it be
<lifeless> we should be able to do better
<micahg> question as opposed to bug
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> bugs are for defects
<lifeless> questions are for, well, questions
<lifeless> 'whats meant to happen' is not a bug :)
<micahg> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/146088
<slangasek> is there a way someone here could kill https://launchpad.net/~vorlon/+archive/multiarch/+buildjob/2274512 for me?
<slangasek> it wasn't meant to try to build in that ppa, it was supposed to get binaries copied from a different ppa but I was too hasty and tried to copy before the binaries were fully published
<wgrant> slangasek: Hm, it shouldn't have let you copy if there were unpublished builds...
<slangasek> oops ;)
<wgrant> Unfortunately we can't sensibly kill a building build without poking the builder directly.
<wgrant> And even if I was to do that, it's possible the aborted build would block you from copying the i386 binaries in later.
<slangasek> wgrant: well, I'm already routing around the need to copy by playing towers of hanoi with another ppa, but y'all might want that builder back sooner than 9 hours from now
<wgrant> Heh. Let me try to kill it...
<wgrant> Ah, actually, I can't.
<wgrant> I can do it for recipe builds, but not binary builds yet.
<slangasek> ok :/
<lvh> Hello!
<lvh> Is it possible to rename a project, or do I ask for it to be removed and create a new one?
<lvh> Removal might actually be better: it's a replacement of a dead project.
<micahg> lvh: file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<maxb> lvh: Renaming is possible, if it makes sense to do so
<JoshBrown> How do I remove tags from a Bazaar branch on Launchpad?
<maxb> JoshBrown: 'bzr tag --delete -d lp:.... tagname'
<maxb> However... any merging of pushing from another branch which still has the tag will re-add it
<maxb> s/of/or/
<JoshBrown> maxb: Thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for!
<lvh> micahg: Thanks, I just did.
<JoshBrown> When you create an original deb package on Launchpad, what should it be called? Am I correct in thinking it should be something along the lines of `name_1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb`?
<micahg> JoshBrown: launchpad only accepts source uploads
<JoshBrown> micahg: Okay, but nonetheless, what should the package be designated as? Do I include ubuntu1, ~ppa1, etc?
<micahg> JoshBrown: I usually do ~series~ppa1 where series is the release targeted, if this is the first upload of that version, you can use UPSTREAMVERSION-0ubuntu1~series~ppa1
<JoshBrown> micahg: I was mainly wondering whether it was `0ubuntu1` or just `0`. Thanks, that answers my question!
<micahg> JoshBrown: technically either would be fine since 0 is lower than 0ubuntu1
<maxb> JoshBrown: People exercise varying degrees of care about version numbers in PPAs, and there are several different schools of thought
<maxb> For example, I think micahg's example is inverted, in the sense that series is usually the least significant part of your packaging efforts, so goes at the end.
<micahg> maxb: the problem with that is you override official backports
<maxb> Also, I'll explicitly avoid including 0ubuntu1 in versions unless I'm actually deriving a PPA package from an official ubuntu package version including that
<maxb> hmm. I cynically care little about that on the basis that official backports seldom seem to actually happen :-/
<JoshBrown> maxb: So you'd package as `name_1.0-0~ppa1~maverick`, for example?
<maxb> I usually go with ~maverick1, and increment that number if I need to make a series-specific build fix
<JoshBrown> maxb: Great, thanks!
<maxb> Also, I tend to call things 0ppa1 rather than 0~ppa1
<maxb> Mainly because I believe in using the magical ~ operator only when relevant, rather than as an arbitrary separator
<maxb> Though I admit that I'm relying on the happenstance that 'ppa' < 'ubuntu' in doing so
<micahg> maxb: actually, now with the extras repo, that isn't necessarily a good idea as it's 0series1 for the versioninig
#launchpad 2012-02-13
<\sh> moins
<\sh> dear launchpad-devs, I'm trying to setup a daily pkg build recipe for a project. One recipe is working just fine...but the second one not...https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92739547/buildlog.txt.gz and I don't understand why
<popey> LP looks a bit ill
<popey> http://ubuntuone.com/4aBPgyS3K270YyDdHEoLoL
<wgrant> popey: 10:00-10:05 is an outage window.
<popey> ah okay ☺
<wgrant> We generally go down for 90s somewhere in there once or so a week.
<wgrant> For DB updates.
<popey> sorry to bother you then ☺
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowksi | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Adri2000> to anyone who has extra powers on buildds: I'd appreciate if my opencv sync in ubuntu precise (2.3.1-7) gets built soon (ideally, in the next couple of hours) on armel and powerpc, because I need it to be built everywhere before I can upload a bunch of other packages
<Adri2000> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/2.3.1-7/+build/3208579
<Adri2000> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/2.3.1-7/+build/3208582
<Adri2000> forget about it for armel, it's actually building now - but it'd still be cool for powerpc, as it says "Start in 7 hours" :)
 * Adri2000 wonders if czajkowski, as help contact, could help me :p
<czajkowski> hmm
<Adri2000> uh :o the armel build has stopped :|
<czajkowski> bigjools: you about?
<Adri2000> it's back to needs building status
 * Adri2000 afk for a moment, on his way back home
<czajkowski> Adri2000: if you just keep an eye on in here for a bit and we'll get back to you
<micahg> czajkowski: needs a LOSA or a TB member
<micahg> err...s/LOSA/webops/
<djfroofy> ohayou everyone.
<djfroofy> is it possible to change the email associated with my lp account?
<djfroofy> bounced around in settings and couldn't find anything for this.
<mgz> you hit the yellow warning symbol next to your current email address
<djfroofy> mgz: thanks
<mgz> takes you to /~djfroofy/+editemails
<djfroofy> awesome! i'm there now. thanks
<djfroofy> wow. pretty powerful how you can have multiple email addresses and subscribe to different groups with different addresses. i like.
<czajkowski> micahg: thanks
<zooko> lifeless, et al.: see this ticket? https://bugs.launchpad.net/pycryptopp/+bug/931542
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931542 in gcc "using the gcc-4.7.0 prerelease as packaged by Fedora Rawhide, there is a segfault in the program that results from compiling sha512-hash.c" [Medium,New]
<zooko> It is about a bug that involves at least Fedora, GCC, pycryptopp, and djb's "nacl" crypto library.
<zooko> I'd like to link that lp ticket to this redhat bugzilla ticket about Fedora Rawhide: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=790114
<ubot5`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 790114 in gcc "segfault in program that results from compiling sha512-hash.c" [High,New]
<zooko> How do I do that?
<zooko> I tried adding "this affects project" and searching for Fedora, and I tried adding "this affects distribution" and searching for Fedora, and neither one had a  match.
<czajkowski> hmm
<micahg> also affects distribution should have Fedora and does for me
 * zooko looks for the third time
<zooko> Yup, there it is right in front of my eyes.
<zooko> Thanks, micahg.
<zooko> Send me a new pair of eyes.
<czajkowski> zooko: did you find it
<czajkowski> or I can change it here for you to effects Fedora also ?
<zooko> I did it, thanks.
<czajkowski> ko
<czajkowski> ok
<lifeless> zooko: also you can usually just comment with the url and it gets picked up when there is an external tracker registered for the url
<zooko> lifeless, ah, neat! :-)
<Adri2000> czajkowski: I'm back. it says 4 hours before building; any chance something can be done before that?
<czajkowski> Adri2000: let me ask and see
<czajkowski> Adri2000: is there any particular reason why you need it done sooner?
<Adri2000> I need it before uploading other packages that should get in before FF. then it's just it'd be better if I could do that tonight, because otherwise I'm not sure of how much free time I'll have for this before Thursday...
<Adri2000> not sure if it's a valid reason :)
<lifeless> Adri2000: you can just upload the other packages
<lifeless> Adri2000: they will go into missing-dep state and wait for this one to build
<Adri2000> the other packages don't strictly depend on that version
<lifeless> Adri2000: if they won't build correctly without it, that sounds like a dep failure.
<Adri2000> they will build correctly, but with an older lib
<lifeless> Adri2000: and... if that matters, you have a versioned dependency
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<lifeless> Adri2000: (curious) whats the package - can you link to the upload ?
<Adri2000> opencv : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/2.3.1-7
<Adri2000> tests done there: https://launchpad.net/~adri2000/+archive/opencv2.3-transition/+packages
<lifeless> thanks
<Adri2000> most of the packages just need a rebuild, so I don't think it'd be a good idea to add the strict dependency change, just for a buildd timing issue
<lifeless> gotchya
<infinity> Adri2000: PPC build bumped.
<infinity> Adri2000: I suspect your bottleneck will be armel anyway, it's not the fastest hardware around.
<Adri2000> thanks!
<Adri2000> eh, ok :)
<zooko> Oh hey that reminds me, I recently got autobuilds working for my pycryptopp project. Very good!
<zooko> But now I want ARM builds too. There's no accomodation for this on the lp UI.
<zooko> Can you hook me up?
<lifeless> ah
<infinity> zooko: We don't (currently) allow arm builds for non-trusted (ie: most public) PPAs.
<lifeless> so last I heard the ARM builds are not virtualised
<infinity> zooko: There's work in progress on a virtualised solution that will allow this.
<lifeless> so we can't trust arbitrary builds on them
<infinity> And I don't mean "forward-thinking, Q32015" WIP, I mean, it's going to happen "soonish", for some hand-wavy definition of "soon".
<lifeless> when davidm gets his black hole generator running ? :)
<zooko> Ah.
<infinity> lifeless: Heh.  This one's all Spads, and I imagine the virtual ARM PPAs will be fuelled by nothing but baldness and sarcasm.
<zooko> So you're using the virtualization as a security barrier.
<zooko> Although maybe it is more of barrier against people accidentally screwing stuff up for other people.
<lifeless> bit from column A, bit from column B
 * zooko nods
<infinity> zooko: Yeah, all the x86 PPAs are in disposable Xen instances.  We scrub them clean after every build.
<zooko> Okay, thanks!
<lifeless> we assume that without resetting to a known-good-state, anything running on bare metal could seed a compromise for the next build
<lifeless> while we would, in principle, have a complete audit trail, it seems unwise to take the risk
<lifeless> zooko: FWIW, if you need this, our commercial users get put into that trusted bucket
<lifeless> zooko: or you can wait a $few months or so while the ARM virtualisation thingy is brought live
<zooko> There's no money in this, yet, for me.
<zooko> I was just wondering how much you rely on the virtualization to resist subversion.
<zooko> My security expert pals tell me that virtualization is widely perceived as being stronger for that purpose than it actually is.
<zooko> I.e., the rootkit could perhaps install itself into the host OS even though you ran it in the guest OS.
<lifeless> you can certainly examine stuff outside the virtual environment quite reliably
<lifeless> writing to it is AFAWK -much- harder
 * zooko nods
<lifeless> chroots are worthless
<zooko> That's my intuition too.
<zooko> I think it ought to help.
<lifeless> we audit builds on separate machines
<zooko> But, as far as I know, nobody really claims or supports or backs-up their claim that it will help, other than the Qubes project.
<lifeless> the buildds are firewalled from -everything- except the Ubuntu archive (and PPA archives)
 * zooko nods.
<zooko> That ought to help too!
<lifeless> including from other buildds
<lifeless> only the build master can talk to the buildd guest; and a separate system doesn't the wipe-clean process
<infinity> zooko: Your security expert pals are probably talking about KVM, FWIW.
<infinity> zooko: Not that I want to get into THAT discussion, but I don't know of any current Xen exploits in the wild.  (Not that it's not concievably possible)
<lifeless> so we know what bits were shipped to the buildd disk, and we keep those bits for a while even if someone clicks 'delete the package' -> so that we can tell what was up
<zooko> lifeless: nice! I'm pretty interested in auditing as a complement to prevention.
<lifeless> all the code is in (or referenced by - subordinate projects) lp:launchpad, if you're interested
<lifeless> well, I say all, the xen scripts aren't, they are an abstraction layer though so not really relevant
<zooko> Thanks.
<balloons> is this the place to ask questions about using the launchpad api? I'm trying to use the python bindings..
<lifeless> yes
<zooko> Phewf.
<zooko> Do I get a prize for opening six issue tickets against launchpad itself this morning?
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~zooko/+reportedbugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<zooko> I know, I know.
<zooko> You're going to say I get the prize if I attach a patch to each one that fixes it.
<lifeless> zooko: bingo!
<zooko> Heh heh heh.
<balloons> ok, I'm looking at the launchpadlib docs, and I can't figure out how to get grab all the bugs for a specific project or package
<balloons> what I want to do is grab all of the bugs with a specific tag on them, and the do some data gathering on them.. But I want to limit the bugs I'm looking at to specific package(s)
<Ampelbein> balloons: You mean like lp.distributions["ubuntu"].getSourcePackage(name="seahorse").searchTasks(tags="apport-bug")
<Ampelbein> ?
<balloons> Ampelbein, that reads like what I am attempting to do yes
<balloons> I'll try it, thank you
<balloons> hmm AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'searchTasks'
<Ampelbein> balloons: The sourcepackage name you are using is wrong.
<balloons> :-) that did the trick
<balloons> saw the typo
<balloons> thanks
<MTecknology> is it possible to 'undelete' a ppa?
<EvilResistance> MTecknology, what did you do now :P
<MTecknology> I found out that one that I thought had nobody using it apparently had a whole lot of people using it.
<EvilResistance> >.>
<MTecknology> EvilResistance: the ppa:nginx/php5 one
<EvilResistance> ohhhhhhh
<EvilResistance> THAT one
<EvilResistance> you realize i was also using that?
<MTecknology> ya... a lot of people apparently were
<EvilResistance> i just havent booted into ubuntu lately xD
<EvilResistance> MTecknology, i'm not sure it can be "undeleted" but i'll let an admin of LP answer that
<MTecknology> You know it also had a version of php that had a security vulnerablity in it? I never bothered to update since it's been turning into a pain and someone else was going to take it
<EvilResistance> heh
<MTecknology> turns out the person that took it was going after getting money by having people donate to him for his ppa and it doesn't work for lucid
<MTecknology> wgrant: you happen to be awake?
<EvilResistance> heh
<MTecknology> ah... i guess the code makes it possible, but they've decided not to let it happen
<MTecknology> I'll just have to make a php5.3 instead of php5
<lamalex> can i make an launchpadlib object out of a link returned from the api easily?
<Ampelbein> lamalex: lp.load()?
<lamalex> nice. thanks Ampelbein
<cody-somerville> If you're subscribed to a vcs import, will you get e-mails on new commits if you configure the subscription as such?
<andi3_> hi
<andi3_> i'm looking for help with packaging cmake application
<andi3_> not really launchpad topic, but not sure where to go...
<abentley> sinzui: I think there are probably some branches on Launchpad that contain user data such as passwords.
<sinzui> fab
#launchpad 2012-02-14
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<afranke> Hi.
<afranke> Am I the only one to think that something like https://answers.launchpad.net/homebank/+question/181675 is getting ridiculous?
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> afranke: what is the question in english?
<czajkowski> also the status could be just changed to open
<afranke> czajkowski, isn't it already open?
<czajkowski> ah sorry yes
<afranke> The question is "what does the checkbox 'of notebook 2' mean?".
<czajkowski> afranke: ok, just not used to homebank
<afranke> The question being in French shouldn't really be a problem since the homebank maintainer is French.
<afranke> czajkowski, I was not expecting anyone here to answer the question. I just find it irritating that launchpad won't be as patient as I am when it comes to this question being answered.
<afranke> The ping pong game between janitor and me is what I find ridiculous.
<czajkowski> afranke: well it;s not closed it, it's just doing a clean up on  questions that have not been commeneted on. You dont necessarily need to keep replying, perhaps ping the maintainer and ask them to have a look at the question though?
<tumbleweed> is it just me, or are ubuntu uploads not being picked up?
<afranke> Well, I wanted to avoid adding noise for the maintainer. Being myself a maintainer of another piece of software, I know that sometimes you just don't have time to process things right now.
<czajkowski> tumbleweed: let met find out for you
<tumbleweed> czajkowski: normally it's every 5 minutes. I was just suprised to see something uploaded 20 mins ago wasn't in my inbox yet
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> tumbleweed: there are some issues at present and they are being looked into
<tumbleweed> I see so
<czajkowski> afranke: I've filed a bug re the janitor to see if there can be something done about it, but the janitor has cleared up other projects and people are usually happy with the notices. sorry for the inconvience.
<afranke> Thank you.
<afranke> In the meantime I contacted the maintainer, we'll see if that makes him answer faster.
<czajkowski> afranke: no problem if you'd  like to keep track of the bug it's #932007
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/932007
<afranke> Great, I'll CC myself.
<ricotz> hello, is there a way to look up PPAs which uses a specific PPA as its build dependency?
<czajkowski> ricotz: let me find out for you, what PPA in paricular?
<ricotz> czajkowski, hello, this would be ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 and ppa:ricotz/testing
<czajkowski> ricotz: let me ask, am new so dont know all the answers yet
<ricotz> czajkowski, thanks
<bigjools> I don;t think there is a way
<ricotz> bigjools, hmm, so there is no way to crawl through the ppas and check their deps?
<ricotz> bigjools, btw, hi
<bigjools> hey :)
<bigjools> we can do it in the DB if someone is totally desperate but it's a pain
<ricotz> bigjools, at least the deps are visible in the ppa, so i hoped there is way ;)
 * bigjools OTP now
<czajkowski> bigjools: thanks for the help
<ricotz> bigjools, i am thinking about cleaning out the natty pockets of these ppas and dont want to hit people too hard by just doing it
<blueyed> The current layout with wide text+colors for prio+status is very distracting. I have commented on the launchpad blog about it, but wonder if there's a bug number / intention to fix this?
<czajkowski> blueyed: let me find out for you
<czajkowski> blueyed: mrevell may know more about this
<mrevell> Can you repeat the question, please? I got disconnected and didn't see it.
<czajkowski> mrevell: 7:43 < blueyed> The current layout with wide text+colors for prio+status is very distracting. I have commented on the launchpad blog about it,  but wonder if there's a bug number / intention to fix this?
<mrevell> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<mrevell> blueyed, Actually, this change has been surprisingly well received. Yes, there are certainly things we can do to tweak the new layout. I'm having a call with Huw, our designer, later today and we're going to come up with a plan for where to take the new layout.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-02-15
<jono> hey all
<jono> quick q
<jono> is it possible to make multiple branches part of the same project?
<jono> e.g. if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuaccomplishments
<jono> I would like the ubuntu-community branch to really be lp:ubuntuaccomplishments/ubuntu-community or something such as that
<jono> is that possible?
<mwhudson> jono: yes
<jono> mwhudson, cool, how do I do that?
<mwhudson> jono: you need to associate the branch with a series
<mwhudson> jono: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuaccomplishments -> register a series
<jono> mwhudson, ok, so if I create a trunk series
<jono> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuaccomplishments/trunk
<jono> does that count mwhudson?
<jono> oh do I register a series for each branch?
<wgrant> However, in general, one codebase == one project
<mwhudson> there is a trunk series by default isn't there?
<jono> yup
<mwhudson> yeah, also listen to wgrant
<wgrant> Stuffing multiple codebases into one project is going to get awkward.
<jono> wgrant, ok, so you think I should instead have one LP project for the core system and then another project for all the different accomplishments you can load into it?
<wgrant> jono: Right. You could use a project group to keep them together.
<jono> what is a project group?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<wgrant> (don't let the name confuse you, it's a project group)
<wgrant> It lets you search bugs across the whole lot, and lists them, etc.
<jono> ahhh cool
<jono> how do i create a project group?
<wgrant> You don't, but we can.
<wgrant> Just give us a name.
<wgrant> And I'll have it for you in a sec :)
<jono> oh cool
<jono> thanks!
<jono> can you call it 'ubuntuaccomplishments'
<elmo> notthatthisisanyofmybusinessbutithinkrunonnamessuck, how about ubuntu-accomplishments instead? :-P
<jono> fine with me :-)
<wgrant> Agreed, and ubuntuaccomplishments already exists as the project.
<jono> ubuntu-farmville works too
<jono> lol
<wgrant> I'll make it ubuntu-accomplishments, then we can rename ubuntuaccomplishments to something else.
<StevenK> jono: You're a bad man.
<jono> wgrant, perfect, thanks
<jono> StevenK, lol
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments is all yours
<wgrant> You can add projects to the group by setting their 'Part of' setting on +edit to 'ubuntu-accomplishments'
<jono> thanks wgrant!
<wgrant> Do you want the existing ubuntuaccomplishments project renamed to ubuntu-accomplishments-core or so?
<jono> wgrant, yes please, if you could call it ubuntu-accomplishments-system
<wgrant> That's done.
<jono> I will then create -data for the other project
<jono> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> np
<jono> wgrant, so how do I say ubuntu-accomplishments-system is part of this project group?
<jono> I tried to use the register link to do this
<wgrant> jono: There's a "Part of" field on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/+edit
<jono> aha!
<wgrant> The Register link is for creating new projects that start as part of the group.
<jono> thanks!
<wgrant> Not ideal UI, but this is old and rarely used stuff :(
<jono> wgrant, still around?
<wgrant> jono: Indeedily.
<jono> :-)
<jono> I am trying to make https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/ part of ubuntu-accomplishments-system and I am getting an error
<wgrant> jono: s/-system//
<jono> oh damn
<wgrant> -system is the project, not the group.
<jono> of course!
<jono> sorry
<jono> <- idiot
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> np
<jono> :-)
<jono> wgrant, should the new sub-project appear on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments right away?
<lifeless> jono: 'Projects
<lifeless>     Ubuntu Accomplishments System
<lifeless> '
<jono> lifeless, yep, there should be two sub-projects
<lifeless> then you haven't configured the other one
<jono> there should also be Ubuntu Community Accomplishments
<jono> I have
<jono> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<jono> it lists the project it is part of
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> so yeah, this is memcache fallout
<jono> gotcha
<lifeless> it will show up in 10 minutes
<jono> np
<jono> thanks lifeless
<Oleg> Hi guys
<Oleg> "The following errors were encountered:
<Oleg>     Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes."
<Oleg> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsarev/percona-server/18205_07_slave_type_conversions_error_on_truncate.patch-refactoring/+register-merge
<Oleg> I am trying to MP, and receive this error
<Oleg> guys?
<Oleg> anybody?
<Oleg> team?
<Oleg> tool long branch name, perhaps?
<Oleg> Hehe, exactly
<Oleg> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsarev/percona-server/18205_07_slave_type_conversions_error_on_truncate.patch-refactoring/+register-merge - tool long branch name
<Oleg> I try more short name and now all fine :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
 * popey gets OOPS-794d550886722071e3547f2062e59ad2
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=794d550886722071e3547f2062e59ad2
<popey> when visiting https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=proxy&orderby=-heat&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.importance:list=CRITICAL&field.importance:list=HIGH&field.importance:list=MEDIUM&field.importance:list=WISHLIST&assignee_option=any&field.assignee&field.bug_reporter&field.bug_commenter&field.subscriber&field.tag&f
<popey> which is a delightful url ☺
<czajkowski> popey: tis a bit ugly
<czajkowski> popey: what did you do to get the opps ?
<popey> czajkowski: visit that link
<czajkowski> aye we are
<popey> yeah, i got the oops at 10:31 when i visited that link.
<popey> i just tested again and it works
<czajkowski> popey: possibly a time out issue will keep an eye on it
<czajkowski> thanks
<mgz> the link is incomplete, but looks like it's basically a search for 'proxy' in all bugs ordered by heat
<mgz> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ is a timeout for me.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842909/
<popey> thats the full link
<popey> too 10 seconds for bugs.launchpad.net page to load
<popey> refreshed 7 seconds, yeah, looks like some problem there ☺
<czajkowski> hmm took 8 seconds and loaded
<czajkowski> let me go and see
<wgrant> I'm working on these timeouts at the moment.
<czajkowski> wgrant: ahh ok thank you
<wgrant> Why are you searching on the global bug set?
<wgrant> Rather than in Ubuntu?
<popey> I wasn't, it was a link provided on a social network. someone complaining about proxy support in Ubuntu. I clicked the link he provided
<wgrant> Ah
<kuuko> Will Launchpad understand tags or markup in a bzr commit message? Like f.e. <b>, <u>, <em> or even <img src="" />
<mgz> nope.
<mgz> putting html in commit messages would be a little perverse anyway
<kuuko> For general consumption yes. But I am a pervert so I would enjoy it very much.
<rick_h> czajkowski: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/896539 it might help with the current one under discussion
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 896539 in Launchpad itself "bug task creation date is not selectable for display and thus can no longer be sorted by" [Low,Triaged]
<czajkowski> rick_h: which one under discussion ?
<rick_h> czajkowski: the bug age sorting issue
<rick_h> sorry, seeing hte emails fly by
<czajkowski> rick_h: ah ok  here in  training with mrevell and going through the bugs
<rick_h> bug 896539 has the same discussion, you might even be able to make the other a dupe
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 896539 in Launchpad itself "bug task creation date is not selectable for display and thus can no longer be sorted by" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/896539
<rick_h> some of the same points of exposing the fields and such
<czajkowski> nods
<Amoz> hey, I've got this error when trying to upload to my PPA. "Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~~myusername/ppa/ubuntu':
<Amoz> Could not find person or team named '~myusername'. Anyone care to explain, please? :)
<czajkowski> Amoz: let me see if I can find out for you
<bigjools> Amoz: what is your launchpad username?
<bigjools> also you have one too many ~ characters
<soren> Amoz: I'm going to guess you used "dput ppa:~myusername/ppa"?
<bigjools> my guess too :)
 * czajkowski waves at soren 
<soren> o/
<Amoz> soren, thanks! I suppose stupidity is a common problem around here :)
<soren> Amoz: Well, this particular manifestation of it isn't exactly uncommon :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<shnatsel> hello everyone
<shnatsel> I'm trying to fix a really bad translation in Ubuntu app descriptions
<shnatsel> Postler description in Russian, ddtp-ubuntu-universe package
<shnatsel> to be exact
<shnatsel> but I can't locate the strings - search seems to be the only way and Launchpad throws timeouts at every search I try
<shnatsel> I've approached it from http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ initially, but it uses search to link to strings as well
<shnatsel> is there any way to locate the strings without string search? or is there any way to get rid of the timeout errors?
<rick_h> shnatsel: what package? I'm not able to see anything called ddtp
<shnatsel> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/ru/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=whatever
<shnatsel> probably not a package, sorry
<sinzui> that is a project. It might be the source of package
<sinzui> shnatsel, where did you see this bad translation?
<shnatsel> sinzui: it was reported to appear in Ubuntu Software Center in Oneiric
<shnatsel> sinzui: I haven't seen it myself because I'm still on Maverick/elementary
<sinzui> okay. I think you are looking at the right project. This does provide the source of the translations, though it does not admit it
<rick_h> shnatsel: so what I started to do was to download the translation file
<rick_h> then you can search through it easily
<rick_h> it appears it wants to email that though,so waiting on that
<shnatsel> the upload process scared me last time I checked
<rick_h> shnatsel: that should help get aroud the search timeout
<shnatsel> rick_h: thanks!
<rick_h> shnatsel: well, you don't need to upload, maybe it'll help narrow down where to head to fix it in the web ui?
<rick_h> I've not actually seen a .po so not 100% sure
<sinzui> I think we just want to find the message and suggest an alternate translation in in the UI. This project is setup for automatic translations
 * sinzui looks and URL to minimise timeouts
<sinzui> I see search ignores the filters. That is bong
<sinzui> shnatsel, This is what I see when I hack the url to only search for untranslated ru: https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/ru/+translate?batch=10&show=translated&search=postler
<sinzui> It is not translated according to this project
 * sinzui looks at the actual ubuntu project
<sinzui> package
<sinzui> shnatsel, I think you want to translate the Ubuntu package. I found the url for it. Let me hack the url to locate the postlet entry
<shnatsel> the URL above still returns a timeout :(
<sinzui> It does take a few tries to load
<shnatsel> sinzui: well, I've been always translating the thing Nightmonkey links to, and my translations seemed to get into USC
<sinzui> This is the url for the package in ubuntu: https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/ru/+translate?batch=10&show=translated&search=postler
<shnatsel> though no guarantee now, it has een a while
<shnatsel> s/a while/a while ago/
<sinzui> I do not have any experience with nightmonkey. I do not know where the ru translation came from since both the project and the package report the string is untranslated
<shnatsel> sinzui: apparently the short description does not contain the string "postler"
<sinzui> shnatsel, My url hack was to change show=all to show=translated which is a smaller search
<shnatsel> sinzui: ah, thanks! I'll try it for the short description string then.
<shnatsel> sinzui: 5th try of the last URL worked, thanks!
<dobey> is it known that when proposing a merge, launchpad seems to no longer redirect to the newly registered merge properly?
<dobey> it shows me the new merge proposal, but the URL bar still has the +registermerge link in it
<beuno> dobey, bug #929422
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 929422 in Launchpad itself "Fails to refresh the URL when making a merge request" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929422
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> thanks
<thomi> Hi - while registering a merge proposal, launchpad gives me an error: "This branch is not mergeable into <target branch>". Any idea why that is?
<thomi> specifically, I want to merge lp:~thomir/unity/autopilot-infrastructure-add-setuptools into lp:~unity-team/autopilot/infrastructure
<beuno> thomi, they are different projects
<thomi> oh nuts. Of course, sorry
<thomi> I need more coffee
<beuno> that solves everything
<thumper> hi beuno
<beuno> heya thumper!
<jono> hey folks
<jono> is there a way I can get the user's name in LP from their address?
<jono> email address, that is
<wgrant> In [2]: lp.people.getByEmail(email='me@williamgrant.id.au').name
<wgrant> Out[2]: u'wgrant'
<wgrant> jono: ^^
<jono> thanks wgrant
<jono> wgrant, I am writing a little script to see if someone is an UBuntu Member
<jono> currently I am doing this:
<jono>         team = l.people["ubuntumembers"]
<jono>         members = team.members_details
<jono>         for member in members:
<jono>             print "foo"
<jono>             if member.member.name == user:
<jono>                 print member.date_joined
<jono> is there a better way I should be doing this?
<wgrant> There's no really good way to do that right now. The Person.inTeam method used internally by LP isn't exposed through the API, due to some security complexities.
<jono> gotcha
<wgrant> However.
<wgrant> "membership = lp.load('/~ubuntumembers/+member/%s' % lp.people.getByEmail(email='me@williamgrant.id.au').name) is a quick
<wgrant> way to check
<wgrant> THat will get you the membership object, which has date_joined
<wgrant> It'll raise a NotFound if they're not a member
<wgrant> (the path to a membership is /~TEAM/+member/PERSON)
<wgrant> Ah, but that won't take into account members of subteams :(
<jono> hmm
<jono> I am basically trying to write some scripts to determine if people have different roles
<jono> e.g. member, motu, core-dev
<jono> do you know if there is a way to check sub-teams too
<wgrant> jono: team.participants lists members of subteams.
<wgrant> But it isn't available from the other side, and doesn't include the membership date.
<jono> I am not too bothered about the membership data, just if they are considered an Ubuntu Member
<wgrant> In [15]: subteams = [team.name for team in lp.people['ubuntumembers'].sub_teams]
<wgrant> In [16]: [membership for membership in lp.people['jonobacon'].memberships_details  if membership.team_link.rsplit('~', 1)[-1] in ['ubuntumembers'] + subteams]
<wgrant> Out[16]: [<team_membership at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~ubuntumembers/+member/jonobacon>]
#launchpad 2012-02-16
<jono> thanks wgrant
<jono> what is the best way to check the output of 'membership' to see if the person is a member or not?
<wgrant> jono: It's a list of team_membership objects that are either ubuntumembers or subteams of ubuntumembers.
<wgrant> They're a member if that list has any items.
<jono> right, but if I search using a username that doesn't exist I get a KeyError
<wgrant> Right, lp.people['something'] will raise a KeyError if the person doesn't exist. You can use any person object (probably the one you got from getByEmail earlier) in place of lp.people['somebody']
<jono> this also seems to work:
<jono> try:
<jono>         subteams = [team.name for team in lp.people['ubuntumembers'].sub_teams]
<jono>         [membership for membership in lp.people[user].memberships_details  if membership.team_link.rsplit('~', 1)[-1] in ['ubuntumembers'] + subteams]
<jono>         print membership
<jono>     except KeyError:
<jono>         print "not found"
<jono> sorry for the paste
<wgrant> Right, that would work too.
<jono> thanks for the help wgrant
<jono> I really appreciate it
<wgrant> np
<jono> I think there is a bug in the code wgrant
<jono> oh hang on
<jono> yeah, there is a problem
<jono>         subteams = [team.name for team in lp.people['ubuntu-core-dev'].sub_teams]
<jono>         [membership for membership in lp.people[user].memberships_details  if membership.team_link.rsplit('~', 1)[-1] in ['ubuntu-core-dev'] + subteams]
<jono> also returns me as a member...I am definitely not a core-dev :-)
<jono> ahh it looks like subteams is not returning anything
<wgrant> jono: core-dev doesn't have any subteams, does it?
<jono> wgrant, it doesnt look like it, and I worked around that a little
<jono> will pastebin
<jono> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/843772/
<jono> it still says I am a member
<wgrant> jono: http://paste.ubuntu.com/843777/
<jono> thanks wgrant
<jono> just reading
<PKHelloNasty> If I want to clone and project, make edits, push to my acocunt whats the commands I need?
<wgrant> PKHelloNasty: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/FindingAndDownloading and https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch are probably what you want.
<PKHelloNasty> wgrant, thanks.
<PKHelloNasty> wgrant, Interesting that GNome-Do is the example they use, its what I am editing. :D
<wgrant> Heh
<czajkowski> aloha
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<asa-san> hi! I wonder if anyone could please help me with a launchpadlib login problem?
<czajkowski> asa-san: morning
<asa-san> czajkowski: morning! so here is my problem
<czajkowski> asa-san: whats the problem ?
<asa-san> I try to log into launchpad from a python application using login_with('my_app', 'staging')
<asa-san> This worked fine for some time, but suddenly stopped working.
<asa-san> Seems to be an authorization problem, turning on logs gives me this
<asa-san> send: 'GET /1.0/gcc-linaro HTTP/1.1\r\nHost: api.staging.launchpad.net\r\nAuthorization: OAuth realm="OAuth", oauth_nonce="56899489", oauth_timestamp="1329292578", oauth_consumer_key="System-wide%3A%20Ubuntu%20%28asa-laptop%29", oauth_signature_method="PLAINTEXT", oauth_version="1.0", oauth_token="MdzQdNpTgdFntTcJtZZd", oauth_signature="%26qR4gpRp02G4XcVrh4Mk9dnkNs0FcpK7gwPZdfKKvnS1lN4bz5lTvKrzhSSD2ZNDgR6tpZDv5ctbQGB8g"\r\naccept-encoding: gzip, deflate\r
<asa-san> \naccept: application/json\r\nuser-agent: lazr.restfulclient 0.11.1; application="taker"; oauth_consumer="System-wide: Ubuntu (asa-laptop)"\r\n\r\n'
<asa-san> reply: 'HTTP/1.1 401 Unauthorized\r\n'
<asa-san> I tried removing ~/.launchpad/* but that did not help.
<czajkowski> has this just started to happen today ?
<asa-san> well, it worked last week. When I started working yesterday it did not work
<asa-san> so friday was the last time it worked...
<czajkowski> ok let me ask and see
<czajkowski> just  give me a few mins to find out
<czajkowski> thanks
<asa-san> thanks a lot
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> asa-san: so it seems staging gets reset over the weekend, so the credentials you used last week are not valid,  you also may need to remove the cached credentials.  hope that helps
<asa-san> czajkowski: ok, thanks!  but I thought the credentials were stored in ~/.launchpad (by default)
<wgrant> asa-san: On desktops they're stored in your desktop keyring.
<wgrant> GNOME Keyring or KDE Wallet, usually.
<asa-san> wgrant: OK, that might explain things, I will check
<benonsoftware> Hello
<benonsoftware> How long can I leave a licence as 'I don't know yet' in Launchpad?
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: I'm not sure but I can get back to you as I'll be reivewing them later on with the person who normally does it
<czajkowski> and I can get back to you if you like
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: Yes please, as I am in charge of choosing a licence for a project but I would like to review each licence in detail
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: can you drop me a mail laura.czajkowski@canonical.com and I will get back to you by tomorrow at the latest
<benonsoftware> What would you like me to mention in the email?
<czajkowski> projects and what licience you think it could be
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: Ok, thanks for your help
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> sorry I can't be of more help just right now, but just started so need to make sure I give you the right information
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: No worries, thanks :p
<jml> Is codehosting down?
<wgrant> jml: Launchpad is offline for 90 seconds of scheduled maintenance.
<jml> 90s!
<jml> I can't wait that long.
<jml> actually, it's really heart-warming to hear
<jml> so much better than 2hrs
<wgrant> It's actually 75 seconds now, it seems.
<wgrant> We dropped a replica yesterday which speeds things up.
<wgrant> With a bit of luck it will be 30s soon :)
<czajkowski> thats rather impressive
<StevenK> jml: Your comment reminds me of the Simpsons: Moe: "I got it on loan from the US Army. It can flash-fry a buffalo in 40 seconds." Homer: "Awwww, 40 seconds? I want it now!"
<jml> yeah :)
<czajkowski> heh
<asa-san> thanks czajkowski and wgrant for your help, it works again (sorry for delay in feedback)
<czajkowski> asa-san: glad it worked
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<jaypipes> hello, any LP admins around that could assist with a project ID change? thx in advance!
<lifeless> jaypipes: hey, whats up?
<jaypipes> lifeless: Hi Robert, thx for response. We (and by we I mean people in marketing) changed the name of the project formerly known as FreeCloud to TryStack... and we were hoping to change the http://launchpad.net/freecloud to http://launchpad.net/trystack.
<lifeless> jaypipes: you should be able to do that yourself, no ?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/freecloud/+edit
<jaypipes> lifeless: no, does not give me ability to change the ID, only display name and description.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> could you open a ticket please
<lifeless> I will do immediately
<jaypipes> lifeless: absolutely. link to where to submit ticket? sorry if I've asked this before :(
<lifeless> ^topic :)
<lifeless> Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jaypipes> lifeless: doh. sorry mate.
<jaypipes> lifeless: cheers: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/187966
<lifeless> de nda
<lifeless> done, with an alias left behind
<jaypipes> lifeless: you rock, as always. thx much!
<lifeless> no probs
<nati2> Hi folks
<nati2> Can we have private mailing list on launchpad ?
<lifeless> LP supports them yes; you need a commercial subscription
<nati2> lifeless: Thanks!
<pabelanger> Quick Q: Is there any was to setup DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS per PPA?
<jono> hey all
<jono> I am trying to branch and keep getting:
<jono> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<jono> Permission denied (publickey).
<jono> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<jono> I imported my public key after I did bzr launchpad-login
<jono> any idea how I fix this?
<beuno> jono, sounds like a problem with launchpad
<jono> hmmm
<beuno> jono, actually, I think it's just you
<beuno> works fine here
<beuno> jono, try: sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<jono> jono@netbook:~$ sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<jono> Permission denied (publickey).
<jono> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<jono> looks like my public key isnt working
<beuno> yeap
<mwhudson> ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net -- is it offering the key you expect?
<mwhudson> e.g. i see
<mwhudson> debug1: Offering RSA public key: mwh@localhost
<mwhudson> debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 149
 * thumper high fives beuno
<beuno> o/ thumper
<jono> it pasted a lot of output and then says perm denied (public key)
<jono> mwhudson, ^
<mwhudson> jono: not useful :)
<mwhudson> jono: pastebin it
<jono> mwhudson, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845053/
<jono> I think I might just need to add my key again
<jono> maybe create a new key
<jono> mwhudson, any idea?
<jono> I am going to create new keys and try that
<wgz> have you double checked the permissions on ~/.ssh ?
<wgz> that can catch people out.
<StevenK> No, that's not the problem
<StevenK> Your username on LP is not jono
<wgz> that's also true.
<jono> StevenK, where does it get jono from?
<jono> my email address?
<wgz> bzr takes it from what you gave lp-login
<jono> I set my bzr launchpad-login to jonobacon
<StevenK> jono: ssh uses $USER by default
<wgz> but testing with jonobacon@bazaar.launchpad.net is what you want
<wgz> it would be nice if bzr was more user-friendly than plain ssh for debugging permissions errors, but that's alas not the case
<jono> hmmm so what do I need to do?
<StevenK> First, confirm that jonobacon@bazaar.launchpad.net works
<wgz> you want the "No shells on this server." when sshing to that
<StevenK> What I do is edit ~/.ssh/config to add 'Host bazaar.launchpad.net\nUser jonobacon\n'
<lifeless> jono: 'ssh jonobacon@bazaar.launchpad.net'
<jono> it looks like my new key is not in the keyserver yet
<jono> so LP won't take it
<lifeless> jono: gpg keys have nothing to do with this
<mwhudson> wrong kind of key
<lifeless> jono: you're going off in all kinds of wrong; slow down and be guided :P
<mwhudson> if your key appears in launchpad.net/~/+sshkeys it's good
<jono> lifeless, I am getting a little confused here - I create a key using gpg, added it to the keyserver and then I am using https://launchpad.net/~jonobacon/+editpgpkeys to add the key
<lifeless> jono: yes you are confused :)
<jono> so what do I need to do?
<lifeless> jono:  'ssh jonobacon@bazaar.launchpad.net'
<jono> <-- idiot
<lifeless> jono: pastebin the output
<mwhudson> jono: understand that gpg keys and ssh keys have nothing to do with each other
<jono> permission denied
<lifeless> jono: this is not pastebin.
<jono> I am doing this on another machine other than my computer
<lifeless> jono: pastebin is where you copy the entire output and put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<jono> lifeless, it was one line: Permission denied (publickey)
<lifeless> jono: thank you
<jono> I have no ssh keys set up on this new machine
<lifeless> so, you need to do so.
<jono> can I use my ssh key from my main computer?
<lifeless> you can either copy your ssh private key over
<lifeless> or you can make a new one and add it to LP
<jono> ok I copied my other key over
<lifeless> try again
<jono> now I get the no shells message
<lifeless> great
<lifeless> now
<mwhudson> victory
<lifeless> try bzr again
<jono> success!
<jono> so how does gpg fit into this?
<jono> I was obviously confusing this
<StevenK> It doesn't
<StevenK> It is utterly seperate
<jono> gotcha
<jono> what are gpg keys used for?
<jono> out of curiosity
<StevenK> In LP's case, signing source packages and archives
<jono> gotcha
<jono> thanks, folks, for all your help :-)
<StevenK> Oh, and the CoC
<StevenK> Always forget about that
<lifeless> it does not
<lifeless> jono: you need a badge for this
<jono> :-)
<maco> i'm surprised you didn't get the badge for this back when you used a gpg key to sign the coc
<sinzui> StevenK, I am back
<jono> hey folks
<jono> I am getting an SSLError: The read operation timed out error on a script I am using
<jono> have you folks seen this error before?
<jono> strangely the script works fine on one of my machines, but not the other
#launchpad 2012-02-17
<lifeless> jono: is the broken run running lucid ?
<jono> lifeless, no, on Precise
<jono> but I think I sourced the issue
<jono> I have a loop which runs any outstanding scripts and it was running it again after the first script had started
<jono> when changed the loop to wait enough time for the script to complete, it worked fine
<jono> lifeless, so it looks like I am still getting this SSLError about the read timing out
<poolie> jono, this is from a launchpadlib script?
<poolie> do you have a proxy?
<jono> poolie, yes, in a lplib script, and no proxy
<jono> sometimes it runs fine, sometimes I get the SSLError
<poolie> ...
<poolie> hm
<poolie> mtu problem perhaps?
<poolie> please pastebin the traceback?
<lifeless> jono: butfirst, make a new gpgkey (don't!, I'm teasing)
<jono> lifeless, lol
<jono> poolie, one sec
<jono> poolie, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845199/
<poolie> hm, it's failing when starting to read the request
<poolie> it's possible it's timing out on the server
<poolie> i wonder if you have old code that's connecting to edge.l.n?
<jono> I only wrote this yesterday
<jono> I don't think it talks to edge
<poolie> i would probably try getting a packet capture next, i guess
<poolie> do you know how to do that in tcpdump or wireshark?
<jono> poolie, sorry, no
<poolie> ok
<poolie> btw are you jono bacon or some other jono? :)
<poolie> ...
<poolie> ok try
<poolie> sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -p ip net 91.189.89.0/24 and tcp port 443 -w /tmp/lp.dump
<poolie> (you might need to install it)
<poolie> then put that file somewhere
<jono> poolie, jono bacon
<poolie> you're intentionally running the .py~ version?
<jono> no, that is a backup file, but it is the same
<jono> let me double check
<jono> poolie, I am on wireless, is that wlan0 ?
<poolie> oh right
<poolie> hm
<poolie> there is another thing you can do which is
<poolie> maybe a bit easier
<poolie> in your script, before you import launchpadlib
<poolie> insert
<poolie> import httplib2;httplib2.debuglevel = 2
<jono> ok I just ran it and it worked
<jono> will run a few more times until the problem happens
<poolie> that may help and be easier
<poolie> getting a capture when it does occur could be helpful
<poolie> in telling whether it's a client, server or network error
<poolie> :l
<jono> got it
<jono> want me to pastebin it?
<StevenK> That sounds good
<poolie> yep
<jono> ok, here is the output from the script first: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845209/
<jono> what should I do with the dump file?
<poolie> put it on chinstrap or something
<jono> http://jonobacon.org/files/lp.dump
<poolie> :/
<poolie> there's nothing obvious to me
<poolie> what is different between the machine where it works and where it doesn't?
<jono> poolie, same machine
<jono> although I have tried it on two machines also
<jono> it seems to happen randomly
<poolie> oh ok
<jono> which would suggest it is a server issue
<poolie> yeah i guess it is
<poolie> jono,  i guess you should write your app to just catch the exception and retry
<jono> thanks poolie
<lifeless> mmmm
<jono> poolie, do I need to file a bug about this?
 * lifeless suspects another client side SSL bug
<lifeless> like the last one that had some bzr users in a tizzy
<lifeless> are we using openssl or gnutls ? There was a gnutls issue recently IIRC
<poolie> that has different symptoms
<poolie> it's possible it's the same bug
<poolie> actually that seems unlikely but it's possible it's a similar bug, or a reflection of a similar deep problem
<poolie> jono it would be worth filing a bug
<poolie> even if we don't know what the target should be :)
<poolie> what would be awesome is if you can write a program that just loops until it fails
<poolie> then we can try it on different clients, or a developer can reproduce it
<jono> sure, will see what I can do
<poolie> mm it would be interesting too to know whether it's always the same url or set of urls
<poolie> which would perhaps indicate an lp fault
<poolie> jono, i don't think this is the problem but, after you write that script, it would be a bit interesting to see if
<poolie> sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_mtu_probing=1
<poolie> fixes it
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: Thank you very much for your response
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: no promblem
<czajkowski> *problem
 * benonsoftware is proberly going to stay up tonight reading each license :P
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<mrevell> Hallo
<danhg> Hallo mrevell
<mrevell> Hey there danhg
<danhg> How's Yam Yam Land?
<mrevell> Pretty good. How's Barthelona?
<nyuszika7h> Hi, is it possible to remove an OpenPGP key from my Launchpad account (not only deactivate)?
<nyuszika7h> I lost that key and I generated a new one.
 * benonsoftware has lost keys many times :P
<czajkowski> nyuszika7h: you should be able to remove it yourself there on your lp ac
<nyuszika7h> czajkowski: I can only deactivate it
<czajkowski> nyuszika7h: and your lp ac is ?
<nyuszika7h> czajkowski: ~nyuszika7h
<nyuszika7h> Key that I deactivated is 2048R/6A9D469C
<odony> czajkowski: hi Laura, I have a question about batch validation of translations import when you have a minute (I'll wait in line ;-))
<czajkowski> nyuszika7h: let me look
<nyuszika7h> Ok
<maxb> You can't fully remove keys. This is apparently by design
<czajkowski> nyuszika7h: if you upload the new one you can replace it
<nyuszika7h> czajkowski: I already uploaded the new one.
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: I'm just wondering why does launchpad not remove things like that, or let a normal user do it? (I'll hope in line :P)
<maxb> Then again, there's little need to remove keys
<nyuszika7h> I also signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct with the new key, and removed the old signature.
<nyuszika7h> s/removed/deactivated/
<maxb> nyuszika7h: Is there a reason deactivating the old key is not good enough?
<nyuszika7h> maxb: I lost it, and I can't get it from anywhere because I don't have any backups of it.
<maxb> right. so deactivate it, which you've already done
<czajkowski> nyuszika7h: which is enough
<czajkowski> odony: how can I help
<nyuszika7h> Ok
<odony> czajkowski: we've just branched off a new trunk->stable branch for our project and created a new series for it, then enable bidi auto-sync of translations on it, in order to preserver our trunk translations
<maxb> The only reason you might need a key removed entirely was if you wanted to move it to a different Launchpad identity
<odony> czajkowski: so the initial import has run, but it filled the translation queue with hundreds of PO files that we have to validate one by one (confirm language auto-detection and translation domain)
<maxb> And if that was the case, you're stuck, because it's not possible (without raw SQL, which the admins now refuse to do)
<odony> czajkowski: the thing is, all those PO files were already approved and reviewed in out trunk, but now we have to do it all again manually.... is there any way to speed this up?
<czajkowski> odony: i'm about to find out from jtv
 * jtv reads backlog
<jtv> maxb, odony: There should be no need whatsoever to approve PO files manually.
<odony> jtv: perhaps it is because our PO layout is not 100% standard?
<maxb> I'm not part of the PO conversation, I'm only a part of the PHP conversation
<maxb> *PGP
<jtv> The layout makes all the difference, yes.
<jtv> The standard layout is:
<jtv> Each PO file in the same directory as its template,
<odony> jtv: e.g. our main branch has about 200 translation domains and this is the layout:   /domain/i18n/xx.po
<jtv> and named after the language code.
<jtv> That in itself should be fine,
<jtv> as long as the template is /domain/i18n/yyyy.pot
<jtv> I used yyyy; bad example.  I mean "your domain name"
<odony> jtv: and the templates are  /domain/i18n/domain.pot
<jtv> not "4-digit year" :-)
<jtv> Then that should work.
<odony> jtv: actually I'm not too sure what happened, some of the PO files are stuck in the queue in Needs Review state, but the translations seem to have been imported because the same domain appears partially translated in the statistics for that series
<lool> Hey
<lool> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/92966336/autotools-dev_20110511.1_20120210.1.diff.gz says "A required database is unavailable. See http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus for maintenance and outage notifications."
<lool> and no messages from launchpadstatus in a month
<wgrant> lool: 1000-1005 UTC is an outage window
<odony> lool: it's back
<wgrant> It's back now
<wgrant> Was down for 86 seconds.
<lool> should the link be changed though?  or should a bot be setup to announce it on launchpadstatus?
<odony> jtv: I guess I should first wait a few hours, our templates list is complete in the series but only the first few ones have a non-zero count of translations - I imagine this means the import is still in progress
<odony> jtv: https://translations.launchpad.net/openobject-addons/6.1/+templates
<jtv> odony: sorry for the delay; also in a phone call
<odony> jtv: np, take your time :)
<jtv> odony: the existing translations don't necessarily prove that imports happened.  By default, it shares translations from other series for the same project/template/language.
<jtv> odony: the imports normally shouldn't take very long.  Scheduling is round-robin, so you'd see one of your files being imported, then a few minutes of imports for other projects, then one of yours again.
<odony> jtv: ok... didn't know translations were shared between series
<jtv> odony: I don't think that happened when you started using Launchpad Translations.  :)
<jtv> But now, if a string is in 2 series (same template), translate one and it'll be instantly translated in the other series as well.
<odony> jtv: sounds good, and actually explains an issue we had where our trunk translations started to bleed onto our previous 6.0 stable series.. causing bugs in the process ;-)  (because we use special PO comments for internal purposes, and their format had changed)
<odony> jtv: that's actually weird.... I mean the msgid would be the same in the 2 series, but the comments were not... so I assume it should be using the one from the right series when exporting the actual PO, shouldn't it?
<odony> jtv: s/the one/the ones/  (meaning the comments)
<jtv> odony: off the phone.  :)
<odony> jtv: :)
<jtv> odony: we never really anticipated the comments being so significant, really; I think the comment will be whatever was imported most recently.
<odony> jtv: ok, that would indeed have been our trunk comments... I understand better. Anyway we worked around it and it was really no big deal
<odony> jtv: so, assuming the translation count basically comes from other series, we still have hundreds of PO sitting in the import queue and waiting to be manually reviewed... what can we do about them? ignore them because they're in fact identical to the translations that are shared?
<odony> jtv: e.g. https://translations.launchpad.net/openerp-web/6.1/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all
 * jtv has a look
<jtv> I'll just go through a bunch of checkboxes now, things that _might_ be blocking automatic approval.  May take a while.
<jtv> The paths look OK; there's a template in the same directory.
<odony> jtv: thanks... the openerp-web project has a different layout from what I mentioned with a leading /addons dir, but the problem looks similar in our main openobject-addons project  https://translations.launchpad.net/openobject-addons/6.1/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all
<jtv> There are also no weird elements in the path that might confuse things.
<odony> jtv: normally the naming of the po files is also standard
<jtv> Yes, the names look fine.
<jtv> (I'll just stick with the openerp-web one for now; it's easy to spread oneself too thin with so complex a piece of software.)
<odony> jtv: sure
<jtv> Now let me see if there's really just one template in that directory.  Maybe there's too and the queue gardener can't choose.
<odony> ok
<jtv> Nope; no competing templates.
<jtv> There's one matching template, and it's active.
<odony> alright
<jtv> odony: sorry, X crash.  The disadvantage of alpha-testing operating systems.
<odony> odony: np ;-)
<odony> err s/odony/jtv d'oh
<jtv> Talking to yourself?  :)  Now, I haven't seen any reason why these uploads would not be approved.  So I'll have to dig a little deeper.  I'm going to dive into the log files.
<odony> jtv: thanks a lot for taking the time to look.. I'm willing to try and automate the approval of the imports using lplib if that works, but I'd love to understand the inner working of the import system better as well
<jtv> Sensible; this should be automatic.
<jtv> Nothing remarkable in the logs either.  :(
<odony> hmm
<jtv> That's an older log file though; I'm getting an update.
<odony> meanwhile the importing of our main templates is almost half done
<odony> this beast is huge apparently ;-)
<jtv> odony: I suppose!  It also depends on what else is going on the queue.  You can see the global import queue at https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports
<jtv> There's a backlog of 502 approved entries, which need importing.  That can happen with large batches of uploads.
<odony> jtv: interesting :)
<jtv> There's a massive backlog of "needs review" entries though.
<jtv> The queue gardener loops over all of those, oldest to newest, so it could simply be that it's slow at the moment.
<odony> jtv: funny thing that the oldest ones in Needs Review seem to be one of ours
<jtv> Yes — never approved because they had unwanted country/region codes in their filenames.
<jtv> Deleting a bunch of those might speed things up for everyone.  :)
<odony> jtv: yes, I should definitely be doing that
<odony> jtv: the CC code in the PO name isn't bad, is it? if we have local variations of some languages that's the correct name, isn't it?  e.g. es.PO for Spanish and es_CR.po for Costa Rican Spanish
<jtv> It's not “bad” in the sense of technically incorrect, but it is “bad” in the sense of inconvenient.  Since you _generally_ won't want such regional variations (because it fragments your translation effort, and because it overlaps with the region-less language codes) those variations are considered inactive.
<jtv> So translations won't be approved for them by default.
<odony> jtv: I see... the thing is, our community insists that these languages need specific variations, and they make merge proposals with these variations
<jtv> You *can* approve them manually if you're sure that's what you want, and once you've done that, a later upload with the exact same path will be approved automatically.
<jtv> But that does mean that you need to approve them.
<jtv> Custom language codes _may_ help you get around this.
<jtv> It's a bit embarrassing because I wrote them myself; I don't remember whether they do.
<odony> jtv: :D
<jtv> It may be possible to create a custom language to map, say, es_CR to Costa-Rican Spanish (which, yes, is just a duplicate of the normal mapping) and the queue gardener may then understand that you do want that language.
<jtv> Although generally what we've seen is that even the Spanish translators manage to keep their language unified.
<odony> jtv: good to know, might try that, but indeed we should try to avoid it
<odony> jtv: Actually we have a special way to handle translations:   when a user decides to use the Costa Rican translations for instance, we will still load all missing ones from the es.po, which is a kind of "translation inheritance"
<odony> jtv: I don't suppose there is any such notion in Launchpad
<jtv> Not dynamically; not in the same way we share translations between series.
<jtv> We do, however, have the “Using <other language> as a guide” option in the UI.
<jtv> So if you translate to es_CR, you can pick Spanish there and you'll get the Spanish translations as automatic suggestions.
<jtv> In most cases I suspect the translator can just click on the right one.
<odony> jtv: indeed, but as it doesn't actually share them, translators would still need to do them one by one
<jtv> What we've found sometimes with large communities is that you get people treating these more subtle distinctions between languages as a license to re-word everything.
<odony> jtv: given that we have 14k+ terms to translate, they usually prefer to duplicate the es.po files in a merge proposal, and then work from there
<odony> license to re-word everything indeed... that might be the case for us too... though I think there are cases where they do really need to change a few words..
<jtv> I suppose it makes sense; theoretically you could also leave most strings untranslated and have the user's system fall back to the "mother language" at runtime, but then we don't have any way of tracking which ones have been reviewed.
<odony> specific legal and accounting terms for example....
<jtv> Yes, you guys are just about the only project I've seen that really needs that, and handles it well.
<odony> jtv: yes that's what we do too, but then the statistics and reviews are all wrong on LP ;)
<jtv> Your situation is a bit unusual in that it's relatively rare for open-source projects to interact quite so much with real-world things that depend on countries.
<jtv> Laws and taxes, for instance.
<odony> jtv: true... we're certainly quite specific in that fashion
<jtv> For other projects, I would say those differences are basically cosmetic (with the exceptions of pt_BR/pt and the two main versions of written Chinese).
<odony> jtv: I would imagine so, indeed
<jtv> You've got a bunch of localization projects that really are for countries.  Which is good and proper, but sometimes a bit confusing because so many other people register their own projects just to translate somebody else's project to a new language!
<odony> but for us, even Belgium French has a few noticeable differences from France French in accounting terminology, making some features unsuited for the other country without the proper translation care
<odony> yes, it can be quite confusing
<jtv> Yes, I've seen the uploads (and spent many hours approving them :)
<odony> :-/
<jtv> Don't worry about it.  We want your project to run smoothly, although we're limited in what we can do in terms of engineering because it's such an isolated use-case.  I'd definitely give the custom language codes a try.
<odony> do you know if launchpadlib would let me manage the translation imports programmatically?
<odony> I've seen something about import queue items in the API ref, but not sure I can alter anything from there
<jtv> I believe the Ubuntu folks have been doing something like that.  Let me have a look at the code.
<odony> jtv: thanks!
<jtv> odony: ah, I'm being silly.  The UI has an ajax-y little pop-up status selector on the import queue entries.
<jtv> You get those too, right?
<jtv> Those use the very same API, from your account.  So yes, you can do that.  :)
<odony> jtv: yes I see them for our own import items
<odony> jtv: so it means that's automatically exposed via launchpadlib? great!
<jtv> Yes.  But you still shouldn't _need_ to, so it'd be nice if we could figure out why it's not happening automatically.
<odony> jtv: sure :-)  But I can at least clean up past years of old imports without having to ask anyone to click through thousands of Needs Review items
<jtv> \o/
<odony> jtv: :D
<jtv> The code for this is massively convoluted; you can see it in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/files/head:/lib/lp/translations/model/translationimportqueue.py (may need a reload)
<odony> jtv: is there anything I can do to help find out why the gardener would not automatically process our PO files? like upload some test POs or something?
<jtv> No need, thanks.  It would probably introduce more unknowns, making it easy to miss the real problem.
<jtv> At the moment the queue gardener is taking more than an hour to run, and one run this morning failed.  Still, I'd expect some progress by now.
<jtv> (The failure may simply have been because it got interrupted by an upgrade.)
<odony> thanks for the link to the code!
<odony> jtv: looking at _attemptToApprove() it looks like the Needs Review status is not permanent but only the initial one?  or is it permanent if the "No import target selected yet." message is displayed?
<odony> jtv: anyway, don't let me bother you with questions about the code.. sorry ;)
<jtv> odony: you put your finger on one of the most essential aspects of the whole thing.  Needs Review is the initial status, and it's up to the gardener to come up with something more definite later.
<odony> jtv: aah, so I can't really know if a given (recent) import is permanently stuck in Needs Review or simply waiting for some gardener love... can I?
<jtv> odony: exactly!  Even if we could decide it that moment, a human action could change everything.
<jtv> That's why the gardener just keeps trying.
<aboudreault> could you push a build before a little bit in the queue? just wondering :/
<aboudreault> Would have like to get the package build and published for 8HAM.... for a client.. but look like the system is busy :(
<odony> jtv: so cleaning up our Needs Review mess in the global queue would really help everyeone... but at the same time a single human action (or import queue patch) could automatically fix them all too... cool :)
<jtv> odony: from a server's perspective, it's all one big mess, typical of us biological meatbags.  But yes, the code is pretty smart in some ways even if it's convoluted in others.
<odony> jtv: sounds familiar ;)
<jtv> :)
<aboudreault> damn.. it has been push from Start in 2 hours to 3 hours. hehe
<jtv> odony: I'll need to step out for a bit now, and unfortunately I don't have a lot more time to look into the non-approval mystery.  One thing I do note from the logs is that because of the interruption it's _possible_ (the information is a bit sketchy) that the gardener simply hasn't gotten around to your uploads yet.
<odony> jtv: that could make sense.. and your explanation for the forced approval of all country-specific PO files reminded me that it is usually only country-specific files that I see sitting in the queue
<jtv> Yeah, those are just a bit more difficult because of what we discussed.
<odony> jtv: so it could simply be that we should just wait until the normal translations are imported, and I will handle myself the country-specific ones
<odony> jtv: thank you very much for your help and kindness!
<jtv> No need to keep the one waiting for the other; they are decoupled.  I'd try the custom language codes.
<jtv> Best of luck, I've always enjoyed watching your project in action!
<odony> jtv: thanks :)
<odony> jtv: I will be sure to try the custom codes too
<jtv> odony: only back in for a few seconds, but: there's been progress!
<jtv> The gardener just completed a full run.
 * jtv is out again
<rindolf> Hi all.
<rindolf> How do I checkout lp:inkscape using http:// or https:// ?
<rindolf> Anyone?
<wgrant> rindolf: lp: will use HTTP by default, unless you've run bzr lp-login
<bigjools> rindolf: if you have no launchpad id configured, bzr branch lp:inkscape will DTRT
<wgrant> Otherwise you can use the direct HTTP URL: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/trunk
<odony> jtv: yay, our intuition was correct, and indeed now we only have 23 Needs Review left in openerp-web series 6.1, all of them are country-specific, so I'll try custom language codes to fix it now :)
<jtv> odony: wasn't an intuition — I was pointing out that it was possible, and I merely had no other guesses left.  :)
<odony> jtv: hehe
<elopio> Hello.
<elopio> is there a way to receive bug mail on a different email address?
<mgz> yes, click on the yellow warning icon next to 'Email' on your user page
<mgz> that will take you to /~yourname/+editemails where you can add another address and pick what subscriptions go where
<elopio> mgz, I can add an email, but all notifications will go there, the ones from answers and code.
<elopio> the idea is just to filter the bug mail to a different address.
<mgz> yeah, I don't think you can split email about bugs from email about code reviews.
<elopio> webm0nk3y ^^^^
<elopio> webm0nk3y: I would go with an email filter that forwards and deletes bug mail.
<webm0nk3y> elopio: what I did was set my default email as the only i wanted to get bugs and then change all my subscriptions to go to a different email
<webm0nk3y> elopio: you can't really control bug email specifically
<webm0nk3y> Hi launcpad team, the email I sent to everyone was sent when i clicked on a 'contact administrators of this list to request a change." I did not send it to the entire list.
<webm0nk3y> s/launcpad/launchpad
<webm0nk3y> czajkowski: ^^
<elopio> webm0nk3y: how did you do that first thing?
<elopio> "set my default email as the only i wanted to get bugs"
<webm0nk3y> elopio: I have 5 emails registed in launchpad
<webm0nk3y> elopio: I change my default contact email to be the one i want bugs to go to
<elopio> webm0nk3y: ah, ok. But you'll also get answers notifications and other stuff.
<webm0nk3y> elopio: yep... a sad side effect
<elopio> webm0nk3y: or a nice feature request :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<zyga> hi
<zyga> I think something is wrong with launchpad merge proposals
<zyga> anyone interested looking at my merge request to see if I'm not missing something obvious?
<zyga> er, false alarm, wrong project, wrong brnach
#launchpad 2012-02-18
<thomi> Is there anything I can do if I've exceeded my quota of builds for the day? I notice that the build times are very short right now...
<wgrant> thomi: You should ask your manager about that limitation :)
<thomi> wgrant: it's not for work, for a personal project
<thomi> oh, I see what you're saying
<thomi> ;)
<wgrant> No, there's no way to avoid it, unfortunately.
<thomi> is that a recent restriction? I've not run into it before
<wgrant> Nah, it's been there since the start.
<wgrant> Max of 5 builds per recipe per series per day.
<thomi> OK
<wgrant> I think it's pretty pointless and harmful, but others disagreed :)
<thomi> well, I guess it stops people abusing the system
<wgrant> Yeah, unfortunately it also stops legitimate use :(
<wgrant> Most of the time it's not a problem, but it's not possible to relax the restriction when it is problematic.
<lifeless> I'm not sure an override system would pull its own weight
<lifeless> unless it was generic and usable on $many policies (quota, builds, branches, downloads, ...)
<wgrant> Indeed.
<nyuszika7h> Hi, is it possible to update my keys from Ubuntu keyserver? When I added my OpenPGP key to Launchpad, it was sign-only.
* nyuszika7h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<psusi> the project page for dosfstools appears to be woefully out of date... it shows the last release is from 2006 and points to a web site that is just a text file describing that ancient release.  Could someone update it?  It looks like the current home page is http://www.daniel-baumann.ch/software/dosfstools/
<dash> Hi! I want to have Launchpad build a package for me in my PPA, but it build-depends on another package in my PPA. Is there a way to make that work?
<EvilResistance> dash, if the package is already in your PPA, it'll use that
<dash> EvilResistance: Hmm, it seems not to.
<dash> https://launchpad.net/~washort/+archive/ppa/+build/3222858
<dash> i have the dependency listed in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~washort/+archive/ppa/+packages
<dash> ... oh. They're built for different series.
<EvilResistance> that'd be the problem
<EvilResistance> make sure the dependency is built for each series you're building for, but also note that you may have to have series-specific versioning numbers
<dash> OK.
<EvilResistance> for example
<EvilResistance> https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+archive/znc
<EvilResistance> it has a PPA dependency on https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+archive/swig2.0
<EvilResistance> that second PPA there contains the build-deps that were required for natty
<EvilResistance> not sure why the oneiric one was in there though
<dash> OK cool
<EvilResistance> that there had the same effect as me building the build-deps in the ZNC PPA, but i didnt have to :p
<dash> welp, it's building now. Thanks for the help/
<jono> has anyone here used jamesh's gpgme Python lib?
<wgrant> jono: Launchpad uses it.
<jono> wgrant, are you particularly familiar with it?
<wgrant> I don't think anyone is any more :)
<jono> lol
<jono> I am trying to figure out how to verify a file
<jono> I signed it on the server side and my client knows the public key
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lifeless/+junk/gpgverify/view/head:/gpgverify/main.py may be relevant.
<jono> wgrant, thanks, although it looks like it is giving me a bad sig even though gpg --verify seems to work for me
#launchpad 2012-02-19
<alkisg> Hi, I have a project which uses launchpad for translations. A Polish user accidentally modified the Dutch translation, and I was asked to revert the Dutch translation.
<alkisg> Is it enough to just revert the change in my local tree and push it in my bzr branch in launchpad? Or is something more needed?
<alkisg> (I'm worried about the author history, which launchpad keeps, if it will be erased this way)
<alkisg> My project uses launchpad for translations. It was reported to me (https://answers.launchpad.net/epoptes/+question/186013) that a user accidentally modified a lot of other people's translations.
<alkisg> I reverted the change, but launchpad doesn't seem to pick up the new (==reverted) .po
<alkisg> Also, will translation authorship be lost with my upload? Is there any better way to revert the change?
<crazydip> how long does it take for a deleted package to really be deleted? after over 2 hours i still keep getting "binaries conflicting with the existing ones" error
<crazydip> in a ppa that is
<lifeless> the metadata for the files is never deleted
<lifeless> this is due to how APT archives work.
<crazydip> oh, so it's no longer possible for me to copy that package from one ppa to a second ppa if that second ppa had that package deleted?
<thumper> morning
<thumper> is there a way to get a collection of bugs from the api with a set of bug numbers?
<lifeless> thumper: bugs = [lp.bugs[x] for x in numbers]
<lifeless> crazydip: if its exactly the same binary content, you can do that I suspect
<lifeless> crazydip: if its not exactly the same, no - in a given apt archive, a file of name N can only have one file content
<crazydip> lifeless, thanks for the help
<thumper> lifeless: so not really a quick way then?
<lifeless> I don't believe there is a multi-get for the API in general, nor a specific one for this case.
<lifeless> you could write one
<thumper> lifeless: not right now I won't :-)
<thumper> after chasing the documentation down dead ends
<thumper> how do I get access to the production launchpad using the API?
<thumper> in my old script I used 'edge'
<thumper> I tried 'production'
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> i wonder if I already have a token called 'foo'
<thumper> hmm.. didn't ask for any auth token?
<thumper> does it ask on write now?
<thumper> I'm using Launchpad.login_with('foo', 'production')
<thumper> how can I tell if it is looking at production?
<wgrant> thumper: It's looking at production if you told it to look at production.
<wgrant> thumper: Applications don't ask for separate tokens any more.
<wgrant> They normally use desktop-wide ones.
<thumper> ah...
<thumper> ok
<thumper> that works for me
#launchpad 2013-02-11
<Nutter> I'm trying to specify my Launchpad id for Bazaar, so it connects to Launchpad over SSL rather than HTTP. I've generated/set up the cert for my account, but when I try to use it I get an error:
<Nutter> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (SSL certificate problem: self signed certificate in certificate chain)
<Nutter> but... of course it's self-signed?
<wgrant> Nutter: You mean SSH rather than HTTP?
<wgrant> HTTPS (SSL) is used to look things up before the SSH connection; the key you generated and the certificate that that error is about are unrelated.
<wgrant> It sounds like either your system's trusted SSL certificate database is incorrectly set up, or someone between you and Launchpad is MITMing you.
<Nutter> err yeah
<chmac> How do I see a raw file on launchpad?
<chmac> I'm looking at this https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ecryptfs/ecryptfs/trunk/view/head:/doc/ecryptfs-faq.html
<chmac> But I want to view at as an actual html file instead of the source...
<wgrant> chmac: You can't do that without downloading and opening it locally
<wgrant> Rendering user-provided HTML directly on one of our domains would be rather unsafe.
<chmac> wgrant: Hmm, I see the security issue...
<chmac> wgrant: Oh well, I'll just link to the HTML doc, I don't think it's online anywhere else these days
<chmac> wgrant: Thanks for the confirmation.
<faheem> hi. does lp accept responses to the issue tracker by email?
<wgrant> faheem: Yep, see https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface for details.
<faheem> wgrant: thanks
<czajkowski> faheem: yes http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/getting-the-most-from-bug-mail
<faheem> czajkowski: thanks. looking now
<vibhav>  /win 25
<vibhav> oops
<commandoline> hi, is there any way to decline proposed team members via launchpadlib? I can get the users fine (tmyTeam.proposed_members), but person.retractTeamMembership(team=myTeam) gives a 401 (Unauthorized, I did log in, the '.me' attribute works and I allowed 'All changes').
<commandoline> traceback: paste.ubuntu.com/1636467/
<dobey> commandoline: you need team.declineInvitationToBeMemberOf(team=person_or_team)
<dobey> commandoline: i presume person != me in your case
<commandoline> dobey: that's a valid assumption. It runs now, but the user is still under proposed members in the UI, so it seems like it does nothing.
<commandoline> (ui = the launchpad website here)
<dobey> oh, because the status is proposed
<dobey> commandoline: team.addMember(person=person_or_team, status='Declined') perhaps?
<commandoline> I'll try that. Thanks.
<commandoline> 500 Internal Server Error, message body just contains 'ValueError'
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636485/ <- traceback
<dobey> oh
<dobey> ValueError: You can't add a member with this status: DECLINED.
<dobey> i'm not sure it's possible to do this through the API currently then
<commandoline> Ok, then I'll have to come up with something different. Thanks for your help, anyway. :)
<LantzR> Hiya. I created a new ppa:  bzr push  lp:~lantzr/+junk/cup-pdf-zel which was ok and working. What I do not understand is why it moved to lp:~Ubuntu-Etherpad/+junk/cup-pdf-zel
<LantzR> New to both launchpad and bzr. Virgin push
<_thumper_> LantzR: I went offline for a bit, did you gen an answer?
#launchpad 2013-02-12
<bac> thanks czajkowski.
<oly> hi, anyone able to tell me why my package is failing upload ? not sure what this means or how to rectify it https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131035265/upload_401688_log.txt
<Sargun> Why does launchpad use bzr and not git?
<benji> Sargun: bzr and git were competitors (or actually, I think git didn't exist yet) when the launchpad project started
#launchpad 2013-02-13
<jk-> hola. as of this morning, I don't seem to be able to log in to LP :/
<wgrant> jk-: What happens when you try?
<jk-> wgrant: I get the error message "Your login was unsuccessful", and "User cancelled"
<jk-> cleared cookies, tried with a different browser, same result.
<StevenK> Sounds like SSO rather than our side
<wgrant> jk-: What is the URL of those error pages?
<jk-> StevenK: I seem to be okay on login.launchpad.net
<wgrant> jk-: Ah
<wgrant> jk-: Did you recently leave a team that allowed 2FA, perhaps?
<jk-> wgrant: yep, I've left a bunch of teams recently
<wgrant> jk-: I wonder if your SSO account is still set to require 2FA but is not permitted to use it
<wgrant> I'd ask at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<jk-> wgrant: ok, cheers.
<hloeung> jk-: hi, I'll take a look
<jk-> hloeung: awesome, thanks.
#launchpad 2013-02-14
<yofel> Hi, am I doing somthing wrong here? https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/+recipe/kubuntu-kdelibs-stable bzr builder is crashing
<smartboyhw> Hello. May I ask who has the power to propose to series in a Ubuntu bug?
<wgrant> smartboyhw: ~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<smartboyhw> wgrant, thx
<wgrant> smartboyhw: #ubuntu-bugs is probably a better channel for Ubuntu bug management questions
<smartboyhw> wgrant, just went there. Thx!
<yofel_> another try: am I doing somthing wrong here? https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/+recipe/kubuntu-kdelibs-stable bzr builder is crashing. My fault or should I file a bug?
<mpt> "If you want to change any of your account's details, you can do so by logging in using the form beside."
<mpt> beside.
<czajkowski> mpt: good evening
<mpt> Good evening czajkowski :-)
<czajkowski> mpt: where is that text
<mpt> czajkowski, https://login.launchpad.net/+login
<mpt> When I wrote <https://dev.launchpad.net/UserInterfaceWording#Common_mistakes> I didn't think I'd need to include "beside" as well as "above" and "below" :-)
<czajkowski> ah yes
<czajkowski> will file a bug
<czajkowski> and see if I can get it fixed
<achiang> hello, is it possible to hide your email addresses from being displayed?
<mwhudson> yes
<achiang> trying to find the way to do that, but it wasn't obvious from the web ui
<achiang> oh, i see it now
<achiang> it's not under the "edit emails" page
<mwhudson> on launchpad.net/~/+edit maybe?
<achiang> but rather, it's under the "change details" page
<mwhudson> yeah
<evillyEvil> Does launchpad offer a place for putting up wikis related to a project?
<Guest21826> Does launchpad offer a place for putting up wikis related to a project?
#launchpad 2013-02-16
<drocsid> hi i haven't been able to reset the password to my launchpad account, who do i contact?
<lifeless> its not maintained by launchpad. there should be a support link on the bottom of login.launchpad.net/login.ubuntu.com
<drocsid> i think they broke my login
<drocsid> it was a long while back
<drocsid> SSO support?
<lifeless> yes
<drocsid> is anybody logged onto launchpad right now? If so could you tell me the email associated with this account : https://launchpad.net/~colin.williams
<drocsid> I don't wanna create another account if I don't have to.
<lifeless> unless you marked it non-private, only sysadmins can see your email details
<lifeless> don't stress about excess accounts - you can merge them together.
<wgrant> drocsid: It's a gmail address.
<drocsid> wgrant: can you msg it to me
<drocsid> i lost the login to that email address long ago
<drocsid> so does that launchpad account just sit there soiling my name now?
<wgrant> There's no other obvious way to verify your identity.
<lifeless> you can add new emails to the SSO account, if you can verify your identity to SSO
<lifeless> once thats done you can log into LP with SSO
<drocsid> that SSO thingy didnt exist when i made that launchpad account
<drocsid> i used to be able to login to launchpad
<drocsid> with a username and password
<drocsid> then they made SSO and booted me, since I fogot my email
<lifeless> all the account metadata was migrated into SSO
<lifeless> if you know the password you should still be able to login
<lifeless> even if you can't receive mail at the address
<drocsid> ok got in thanks everybody. Now that I knew the email address I could login. before i could use un / pw and it worked. Now i have to use email / pw
<lifeless> you should add your current email to both the SSO account and LP
<lifeless> you may need support help for that.
<drocsid> I would like to know where I can find the driver mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1119837
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1119837 in linux (Ubuntu) " Integrate the new Bitland Card Reader Driver " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<drocsid> it mentions staging, does anybody know where I can find that driver? Is there a staging repo?
<drocsid> I can ask on lp now that I can login to my account, but maybe somebody here knows
<wgrant> drocsid: That might be more of a question for #ubuntu-kernel
<drocsid> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> drocsid: btw, make sure your login email address is correct now on both launchpad.net and login.launchpad.net
<wgrant> So you don't get locked out again
<drocsid> wgrant: yeah i just added it, thanks
#launchpad 2013-02-17
<Akiva-Mobile> I am starting a project (A Tactical Realtime MMO game) for ubuntu phone, that I have thus far split into 5 branches: Client, Server, Database, Local Files, and Website. The server and perhaps database I want to keep partially closed source for pragmatic reasons (Advice taken from developers of other opensource mmorpg's). Never used launchpad really, and reading through the documentation,
<Akiva-Mobile> I understand that you can't host any partly closed source applications on it? Am I incorrect?
<lifeless> you can't host closed things for free; you can pay and host them.
<Akiva-Mobile> lifeless: Cost allot?
<Akiva-Mobile> I guess I could check :P
<lifeless> I don't know the current price, sorry.
<Akiva-Mobile> Found it
<Akiva-Mobile> Launchpad Commercial Subscription (basic)£147.39
<Akiva-Mobile> is that a one time subscription, or is it ongoing?
<lifeless> I believe its annual
<maxb> and priced per project, which could be annoying if your server and database were best developed as separate projects
<Akiva-Mobile> maxb: I only branch it to make it easy for contributors. Hopefully, if I do use it, I can just keep the two in the same project
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what is ubuntu's preferred open source license? I think linus's is gpl3.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I don't get this. In launchpad, do I just create one master project, and I can branch it appropriately from there (My project branches will have different licenses), or for every branch I want to have, I create a seperate  project for it, and then from there connect it to a master project?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Or should I not have a master project, just a Master Team?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and thus 5 seperate projects?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Having trouble understanding launchpad. I have a project that I want divided into 5 branches, some of which will be closed source. Do I do this with a single project, and create 5 bazaar branches, (which I don't understand given  mixed licences) or do I create multiple projects on launchpad, each dealing with a particular branch and its project?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> The reason why I ask is because launchpad is not letting me create multiple projects saying that they are duplicates.
#launchpad 2014-02-10
<j_f-f> Hi
<j_f-f> on git-import I get theis error: "bzrlib.plugins.git.errors.UnknownCommitExtra: Unknown extra fields in <Commit 12efec3477feb62d7cbe36bdcfbfc7aa28a36f57>: ['gpgsig'].
<j_f-f> Import failed:"
<j_f-f> any hints?
<tachyons> dobey hi
<tachyons> I am trying to use launchpad recipes
<tachyons> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-0~{revno}
<tachyons> lp:apertiumtest
<tachyons> merge packaging lp:~aboobackervyd/apertiumtestpackaging/trunk
<tachyons> here is my current recipe
<tachyons> but it shows an error
<tachyons> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the upstream source. Import it as tag upstream-3.2 or build with --allow-fallback-to-native.
<tachyons> cjwatson,  :-)
<tachyons> how to "Import it as tag upstream-3.2 "
<dobey> tachyons: use {debupstream}+r{revno} as the version in the recipe
<dobey> tachyons: do not put "-" in the package version in the recipe
<tachyons> dobey, where I used '-'
<dobey> 11:05 < tachyons> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-0~{revno}
<warreng> question about launchpad... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ shows that there are 1,278,523 bugs reported... how many of those are currently open?
<Ampelbein> warreng: ~275k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<warreng> thanks!
#launchpad 2014-02-11
<mpt> I thought I just moved bug 394432, “Notify-osd & XFCE”, to an Ubuntu package, but on submitting the form I got a 404. Help?
<ubot5> bug 394432 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Notify-osd & XFCE" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394432
<mpt> ^ That URL gives me a 404 too. How can ubot5 see it if I can’t? :-)
<cjwatson> It had somehow ended up on a project "null-and-void"; I resubmitted the +editstatus form and it should be OK now
<cjwatson> Not totally sure what happened there!
<cjwatson> Huh, except it's still there when I reload from the URL above
<cjwatson> I'm very confused
<tsimpson> the bot can see it because it uses the launchpad API, and the API shows the bug has two tasks https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/bugs/394432/bug_tasks
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/null-and-void is also a 404
<mpt> So the bug report is filed against a project that either doesn’t exist, or is private
<mpt> If the latter, I have somehow broken the constraint that private bug reports can’t be filed against multiple projects.
<czajkowski> mpt: you break it you fix it :p
<mpt> czajkowski, I don’t know howwwwwww
<mpt> Aha! <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/394432> shows the bug report properly
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 394432 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Notify-osd & XFCE" [Low,Triaged]
<mpt> And, interestingly, does not show that it affects null-and-void
<mpt> So I can’t fix it, but at least the report hasn’t disappeared into a black hole.
<mpt> I’ve reported bug 1278883 about it.
<ubot5> bug 1278883 in Launchpad itself "Bug report with "null-and-void" bugtask returns a 404 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278883
<saiarcot895> Regarding the API, there is an http_etag value for (what seems to be) each type of object, such as person (https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#person). Does this etag refer to the data within the person object, and does it change if any data changes?
<mapreri> FYI I'm encountering a lot of timeout errors, the last being OOPS-63ea3328fcc8c34892a9031333155047
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-63ea3328fcc8c34892a9031333155047
<nickoe> Is it possible to check if I use the openid from launchpad on other services?
<wgrant> nickoe: https://login.launchpad.net/ will tell you the sites to which you have recently authenticated.
<nickoe> wgrant: Thank you, it was just because I was considering renaming my id
<wgrant> nickoe: Note that changing your Launchpad ID won't affect most modern OpenID consumers.
<wgrant> Only those where you've entered your username explicitly (mostly AskUbuntu nowadays)
<nickoe> such as ubuntu ones?
<nickoe> ok
<wgrant> Most Ubuntu services other than AskUbuntu will be unaffected.
<nickoe> so it is "safe"
<nickoe> considering only http://dpaste.com/1605894/
<wgrant> Right, those are all fine.
<nickoe> wgrant: so bug references and the like and memberships will continue?
<nickoe> on lpp
<nickoe> *launchpad
<wgrant> Yes, references inside Launchpad will be unaffected.
<wgrant> They're all connected by internal database ID, not by username.
<wgrant> Changing your username cannot break anything in LP, just in stuff that references LP.
<nickoe> wgrant: Ok, thank you for your answers.
<nickoe> now I have better nick
<wgrant> :)
<ari-tczew> hey, I've uploaded a package to trusty-proposed (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zabbix/1:2.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1) but is not visible on my https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+uploaded-packages
<ari-tczew> is it ok?
#launchpad 2014-02-12
<tachyons> hi
<tachyons> how to setup ppa dependancy in package recipe
<tachyons> dobey, cjwatson  ping :-)
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> you want to depend on stuff in a different ppa than you're building it in?
<tachyons> packages in same same ppa
<tachyons> https://code.launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/apertium-dailybuild/+recipebuild/651418
<dobey> then you just need the packages to be published in that ppa
<tachyons> here I want to store 2 packages in the dailybuild
<tachyons> 1 .lttoolbox
<tachyons> 2. apertium
<tachyons> apertium depends on the lttoolbox
<tachyons> I successfully build lttoolbox using autobuild
<tachyons> but apertium shows error https://code.launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/apertium-dailybuild/+recipebuild/651418
<dobey> tachyons: probably a patience problem then
<dobey> tachyons: the dependency must be built in the PPA already *and* published
<tachyons> it is already built and published
<tachyons> here it is https://code.launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/apertium-dailybuild/+packages
<dobey> tachyons: it is *now* yes, it might not have been when the build tried to install it
<tachyons> dobey, normal ppa build works , but autobuild ignores dependancies in same ppa
<dobey> no
<tachyons> then ?
<tachyons> I have to go
<tachyons> bye
#launchpad 2014-02-13
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> Please try again
<lifeless> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<lifeless> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<lifeless> Thanks for your patience.
<lifeless> no oops; presumably haproxy finding no backend willing to answer...
<karni> Anyone can help me with a timeout? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/unity8-daily-newscopes
<karni> Easy to reproduce, just open the link.
<wgrant> Actually, it'll work fine for most people.
<wgrant> The timeout only occurs for users with upload rights to many many PPAs.
<karni> uhh
<wgrant> Bug #1201984
<ubot5> bug 1201984 in Launchpad itself "Recipe main pages and controls timeout over 90% of the time" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201984
<karni> wgrant: any chance you can kick this build?
<wgrant> I don't have privileges to do that.
<karni> I would love to do that myself, if it didn't timeout.
<karni> wgrant: thank you.
<karni> (thank you anyway)
<wgrant> You could do it through the API
<karni> I don't think I'm familiar enough with it.
<karni> But thanks for suggestion, nevertheless.
<NikitaKonovalov> hi, can anyone help with OOPS happening while OpenId authentication?
<NikitaKonovalov> oopsid is OOPS-01153fbe18b34d259abf9a5e03c2a940
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-01153fbe18b34d259abf9a5e03c2a940
<morpheu> hi guys! i've a problem trying to build a package … for some unknown reason, launchpad skip build task in rules file when trying to build on quantal or saucy release only on amd64 arch … i386 is built without problem … any clues about what could wrong ?
<morpheu> using pbuilder-dist I successfully built on amd64 arch on saucy and quantal
<cjwatson> amd64 only does the architecture-dependent part of the build; i386 does the architecture-independent part as well.  With some badly-written packages this can cause failures
<mandel> hello! is there a way to add support for armhf for a personal ppa (kinda important for the phone work atm)
<cjwatson> ask webops internal
#launchpad 2014-02-14
<teward> can someone explain why launchpad's emailing me about a saucy-proposed sponsored debdiff failing to upload after building?
<wgrant> teward: Which build?
<teward> wgrant, one moment while my email loads
 * teward kicks Thunderbird around
<teward> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/1.4.1-3ubuntu1.2/+build/5587112/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.nginx_1.4.1-3ubuntu1.2_UPLOADING.txt.gz  state = failed to upload
<teward> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/1.4.1-3ubuntu1.2/+build/5587112 if you want the actual build
<teward> and not the log
<wgrant> You'll see there's a separate upload log
<wgrant> In this case there was a Launchpad network glitch, it seems.
<teward> wgrant, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166231479/upload_5587112_log.txt
<wgrant> A retry of the build will work.
<teward> wgrant, okay... want to poke it then?
<teward> i can't
<wgrant> Ah, right
<wgrant> Done
<teward> rbasak sponsored the debdiff, bdmurray accepted into -proposed and then this
<teward> wgrant, thanks.
<wgrant> teward: It's successfully built this time.
<bdmurray> wgrant: are the results of getPublishedSources ordered a specific way?
<wgrant> bdmurray: DistroSeries.getPublishedSources is by id, Archive.getPublishedSources by (name, id)
<wgrant> But I wouldn't rely on the name part of that key; it's not supportable long-term.
<teward> wgrant, it successfully built last time if you read the build log
<teward> wgrant, it just failed to upload
<wgrant> teward: Sure, but it uploaded properly this time
<teward> true :)
<wgrant> "Successfully built" is only reached once the upload is done.
<teward> all's good now
<wgrant> It goes Building -> Uploading build -> (Failed to upload|Successfully built)
<teward> i see.
<dobey> is it possible to get an oauth token from launchpad.net via standard oauth libraries, rather than whatever launchpadlib is doing?
<lifeless> dobey: pretty sure lp uses standard oath
<lifeless> dobey: launchpadlib just has it wrapped up
<dobey> lifeless: are the URLs for it documented anywhere? i haven't seen them in the "how to authorize to lp" docs. they all just say to use launchpadlib
<lifeless> dobey: I don't know, sorry.
<lifeless> dobey: should be fairly obvious by reading the launcpadlib source
<dobey> true. thanks
<tsimpson> dobey: https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests
<wgrant> Launchpad will shortly be down for a minute or two while we perform some database hardware maintenance.
<mgz> is launchpad still having issues after the downtime?
<wgrant> Yes, though it should pretty much be OK now.
<mgz> wgrant: thanks, looks like codehsoting is behaving again now
<xubuntu__> discussion sur le bug
<xubuntu__> le bug 1062282
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1062282 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062282). The error has been logged
<xubuntu__> ubuntu goes to Mars and i cannot read vidéo !
#launchpad 2014-02-15
<symptom_> hello, could anyone possibly tell me what happend to the code here:? https://launchpad.net/canonical-multitouch/utouch-grail
<teward> symptom_: maybe it's in a private project/repository
<teward> or, perhaps it's been deleted
<teward> (the error I see says this: This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it.)
<teward> so either it's gone, or it's private
<symptom_> teward: well the tool i tried to compile was 3 years old so i think it has been deleted but i dont get why anybody would delete such source. on github&sourceforge code also survives a few years
<symptom_> i just wondered if anybody knows how to get the source if it was transferred to another host/url.
<cjwatson> symptom_: I believe it was renamed due to a trademark problem
<cjwatson> symptom_: Try https://launchpad.net/grail
<symptom_> cjwatson: thank you very much!
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad offline for up to an hour from 22:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Akiva-Mobile> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~akiva/postgreshell/trunk/files  << can anyone else browse this code
<Akiva-Mobile> whenever I try, im redirected to the front page
<dobey> see the topic
<dobey> lp is down right now for maint.
<Akiva-Mobile> ah
<Akiva-Mobile> thanks, im not crazy
<george_e> Can anyone confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1280685 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280685 in Launchpad itself "Browse the code for a branch redirects to home page" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> yes, we're fixing that now
<wgrant> it's fallout from the maintenance that was meant to finish a few minutes ago
<george_e> Ah, okay.
<wgrant> (SSH access to branches is working fine, it's just HTTP browsing that's broken)
<wgrant> And should be back in a couple of minutes
<wgrant> george_e: Any better?
<george_e> wgrant: Fixed, thank you.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2014-02-16
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> What is the standard way of interfacing apt with private sources? - Editing the source.list? - PPAs look interesting, but I also need some commercial ones...
<wgrant> AlecTaylor: You can specify credentials separately in /etc/apt/auth.conf
<wgrant> Most private repositories just use a basic username and password over HTTPS.
 * AlecTaylor has some commercial applications that he wants to distribute over internal apt based servers... as well as some open-source applications that he'd happy to share .debs' of to the world
<AlecTaylor> wgrant: So should I have a PPA and an internal server; or is there a more integrated solution?
<wgrant> AlecTaylor: Launchpad provides private PPAs as a commercial service.
<wgrant> or you could host your own internal apt repository.
<AlecTaylor> wgrant: Is it only private; or can I pick and choose what to make public if I go the commercial service option?
#launchpad 2015-02-09
<HeOS> Hi to all! What about http://staging.launchpad.net/ ? Is it works? I can't connect. :(
<dobey> seems to be down at the moment
<HeOS> How can fix it?
<HeOS> Is it normal for this time?
<dobey> unless you're an admin whoh as direct access to the machines hosting it, probably nothing that you can do ;)
<cjwatson> HeOS: I'm just investigating
<dobey> i've pinged ops about it
<dobey> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> HeOS: Our sysadmins restarted the appserver and it's back now.  Thanks for the report.
<gorille> Hi
<gorille> The admins are there?
<cjwatson> gorille: Slightly.  Send me a message with the username in question.
<cjwatson> And please hang around because it's family time and I can't guarantee to be able to stay around for a solid block of time.
<gorille> cjwatson: ok
<gorille> cjwatson: so, I've deleted my Ubuntu One account and forgot to delete my launchpad account
<cjwatson> Yes I saw the history
<cjwatson> Please just send me a private message with the username and then I'll tell you what further information I need
<gorille> ok
#launchpad 2015-02-10
<tumbleweed> I'm getting a few "Failed builds" without any build log, both primary archive and PPA
<tumbleweed> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~stefanor/+archive/ubuntu/pypy/+build/6963755
<tumbleweed> I already retried that once
<tumbleweed> after several retries, it seems to get into the packgae build, and then continue building
<tumbleweed> in PPA land, lcy01 builds seem to die, and lgw01 builds don't
<thomasberends> Anybody else having time-out issues a lot right now?
<mark06> what's the limit for total of download files in launchpad?
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: lcy01* builders are on manual now while we sort this out.  Thanks
#launchpad 2015-02-11
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: and the primary archive?
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: There were probably-similar-cause problems with the arm64, ppc64el, and some powerpc non-virtualised builders earlier today, but those have been resolved.
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: I'm in the middle of retrying all the builds I can see.
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: that sounds about right, thanks
<cjwatson> Something to do with an ntp upgrade, we think.
<tumbleweed> lol
<cjwatson> I know, right
<HeOS_> Hi to all!
<HeOS_> What about staging?
<HeOS_> He is not working. :(
<wgrant> HeOS_: Should be working now.
<HeOS_> wgrant: yeah, thanks!
<HeOS> Is staging not working again?
<HeOS> Could anyone help with staging?
<cjwatson> Moment
<HeOS> cjwatson, okay.
<wgrant> HeOS: What is your API script trying to do?
<wgrant> It's making an awful lot of requests.
<cjwatson> Nothing anomalous in monitoring, it's not in swapdeath or anything
<cjwatson> We should probably arrange for nagios to actually check the staging appservers.
<wgrant> It's probably just the 2.7 hang bug that I've hit the test suite a couple of times.
<wgrant> only shows up in reasonably concurrent situations, which we aren't exposed to on the single-threaded prod appservers.
<cjwatson> We shouldn't have to wait for user reports of a hang.  (OTOH staging is down for restores for fairly long periods of time ...)
<HeOS> wgrant, my script get a bugs and create a new series for this bugs.
<cjwatson> I guess atemoya is unlikely to be able to cope with running more appservers.
<cjwatson> It's got about 5GB free at the moment, but that'd be eaten up quickly enough ...
<wgrant> We should probably attempt to track down the hang, but it's a bit late for that for me, unless you want to try gdbing it.
<cjwatson> I'm inclined to restart the appserver and leave this on our backlog with some notes.  I have other things to do this afternoon :)
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> Hopefully it will happen again at a more reasonable time forme.
<wgrant> It's probably the same issue that occasionally hangs buildbot and my local test suite, but only since 2.7
<HeOS> Does my script load on staging?
<cjwatson> HeOS: Staging isn't totally reliable in various ways.  You might find you spend less time waiting for us to deal with hangs if you slow your script down a bit.
<cjwatson> HeOS: But surely whatever testing you're doing can be done in smaller-scale ways.
<wgrant> The script could also be optimised a little. More than half of the requests are for duplicated series and milestones -- you'll find things are a few times faster if you cache those objects locally rather than re-requesting them every time.
<cjwatson> HeOS: Anyway, it's back up now.
<HeOS> I use a staging for debug and development. :)
<HeOS> At this time my script should connect to staging and get data. I can't work without this.
<cjwatson> Then I suggest you work on making it more efficient to reduce the probability of failures.
<dobey> deploy a local instance of launchpad.dev for testing
<dobey> if you really want to abuse it
<HeOS> I don't touch a staging, but he is unavailable again.
<cjwatson> HeOS: The last incomplete request was just before 18:00 and was from your IP address.
<cjwatson> Sorry, just before 16:00.
<cjwatson> I've asked for another appserver restart.
<cjwatson> It's up again now.
#launchpad 2015-02-12
<seb128> hey
<seb128> could somebody help to understand that
<seb128>  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-February/004636.html
<seb128>  why is the sync bug #1420948 reaching the desktop list?
<ubot5> bug 1420948 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu) "Sync appstream-glib 0.3.4-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420948
<seb128> "You received this bug notification because you are a member of GNOME3
<seb128>  Team, which is subscribed to appstream-glib in Ubuntu."
<seb128> but https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+contactaddress
<wgrant> seb128: ~ubuntu-desktop is a member of that team, and that team doesn't have a contact address.
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> that makes sense, thanks
<darkxst> wgrant, why can't we forward mail to another team address?
<darkxst> for seb128's issue above
<wgrant> darkxst: What do you mean?
<darkxst> wgrant, I can't use a Mailing list from a different team
<wgrant> darkxst: That's correct and unavoidable.
<wgrant> But why is bugmail going to the team anyway?
<wgrant> Team subscriptions are almost always the wrong move.
<darkxst> wgrant, MIR's
<darkxst> seems to be  a pretty hard pre-requisite there
<HeOS> cjwatson, it's very interest - when my simple script is overloaded a staging.
<Saviq> hey guys, I can't seem to add rtm tasks to any bugs all of a sudden, LP times out, any details I can supply?
<wgrant> HeOS: staging runs on old, underspecced hardware. It's designed for testing and experimentation, not high-volume API scripts.
<wgrant> Saviq: What's the OOPS ID?
<Saviq> wgrant, OOPS-3f28155a61737185419afe0d45feacad for example
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3f28155a61737185419afe0d45feacad
<Saviq> looks like a db timeout? yikes
<wgrant> Saviq: Nothing obvious, probably just database server overload.
<wgrant> I'd wait a few minutes and try again.
<Saviq> wgrant, ok will do
<wgrant> We're just weeks away from finally replacing the >7yo DB servers.
<pstolowski> hey guys, https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ seems to be down; it's the first time i'm trying to use it, so not sure if it usually works?
<HeOS> I don't touch a staging today. :)
<cjwatson> pstolowski: It's not very reliable in general, but it's back up now.
<pstolowski> cjwatson, great, thanks!
<shadeslayer> could someone explain to me how dput parses incoming                = ~%(ppa)s for launchpad's ppas
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: dput doesn't parse it, it just turns into a directory on upload.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> or ppa.launchpad.net as the case may be
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: I still don't get how ~%(ppa)s works :)
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to implement somthing similar for my host
<shadeslayer> so that I can have a more generic config
<shadeslayer> instead of having a entry for each upload target, where the final dir is the only thing that's different
<cjwatson> Here's the internal comment on the various schemes we support: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/launchpad/view/head:/lib/lp/archiveuploader/uploadprocessor.py#L726
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<cjwatson> So, OK, dput does do *some* parsing
<cjwatson> In that it substitutes the bit after ppa: on its command line in place of %(ppa)s
<shadeslayer> ^^ :)
<shadeslayer> right
<cjwatson> But the hard work of working out what that actually *means* is up to LP
<shadeslayer> HOST ARGUMENT
<shadeslayer>        If a user passes an argument to a host by appending the hostname with a colon, %(HOSTNAME)s will be replaced with the specified argument. Otherwise, it will be  replaced
<shadeslayer>        with an empty string.
<shadeslayer> aha ^^ , found it in man dput.cf
<cjwatson> right - sorry, took me a while to work out what you meant
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: thanks anyway! :D
<shadeslayer> this will make my life so much easier :p
<shadeslayer> so, uhm, question, if I call something like : echo $dput_config | dput -c /dev/stdin foo:bar/baz foobar.changes
<shadeslayer> could something potentially go wrong with parallel calls ?
<shadeslayer> i.e. config gets mangled because multiple things are writing to stdin?
<cjwatson> what are your multiple things writing to stdin?
<cjwatson> I only see one
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: if I run multiple instances of that command parallely
<shadeslayer> as far as I can see, stdin doesn't get mangled with my test
<shadeslayer> my test : https://paste.kde.org/pu5snozp6
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: they're different stdins
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<cjwatson> /dev/stdin is a symlink to /proc/self/fd/0, which is whatever the process in question's fd 0 is
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> so every process gets it's own copy of stdin, stdout, stderr
<shadeslayer> right
#launchpad 2015-02-13
<dsmythies> Hi launchpad people. I have an issue. 14 hours ago I pushed revisions to the Ubuntu Officical documentation that ends up on help.ubuntu.com. I never got an e-mail (the team normally does), and I still am unable to open http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/help.ubuntu.com/revision/176 . Note that I have done large revisions before, but I do not think ever one this big. The page I end up on says if the problem persists 
<dobey> dsmythies: looks like it is timing out. do you get an OOPS-ID in the page? if so, you can file a bug and include that OOPS-ID value in the report.
<cjwatson> is it important that it be viewable in the web UI?
<cjwatson> it seems to at least have been scanned by Launchpad itself, so you should be able to branch it normally etc.
<dsmythies> There is no OOPs-ID. The page start with "Uh Oh" and says there is a "Technically, the load balancer took too long to connect to an application server."
<dsmythies> If it worked, and completed properly, then I should have got an e-mail and this morning help.ubuntu.com should have been updated. Neither occured.
<cjwatson> it's not clear that codebrowse problems are related to that though
<cjwatson> looking into logs
<dsmythies> cjwatson: I recall you saying one time that you were heading over to launchpad (I don't recall the context of the exchange).
<cjwatson> indeed
<cjwatson> this isn't an area I know well yet, though
<cjwatson> do you know how the help.ubuntu.com update is triggered?
<dobey> well, if the branch history is significantly large as a result of the changes in the commit, it can cause issues with pulling the branch as well (i've had issues pulling very large branches before)
<cjwatson> the REVISIONS_ADDED_MAIL job for this branch OOPSed
<cjwatson> so that explains the lack of mail
<cjwatson> OOPS-a063e5292d781f083e06db3c2cf8c7df but it's not on oops.c.c
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-a063e5292d781f083e06db3c2cf8c7df
<dsmythies> Correction: I think help.ubunut.com actually did update.
<dsmythies> ... still checking.
<dsmythies> Yes, help.ubuntu.com did update.
<cjwatson> That makes sense.  So you just didn't get mail because the job oopsed, probably because it tried to get the revision history and timed out.
<cjwatson> Or similar.
<dsmythies> O.K. so it seems I'll never be able to open the revision page because it is too huge. the e-mail also failed for the same reason. But the update itself is O.K.
<cjwatson> I think so.  Bazaar has some scaling limitations ...
<dsmythies> GunnarHj: I made a mistake in my e-mail, it did update, I was looking for relative addresses, which of course on the real help.ubuntu.com are the same as the old absolute address. Duh.
<dsmythies> Thanks all.
<GunnarHj> dsmythies: I just started "bzr pull". Let's see what happens.
<dsmythies> GunnarHj: It is big.
<GunnarHj> dsmythies: I know. :)
<GunnarHj> dsmythies: Can we move to #ubuntu-doc?
<dsmythies> cjwatson: Imissed your "how the help.ubuntu.com update is triggered?" earlier: All I know is that if the push is done by about 2 to 3 hours ago (5 to 7 A.M. my time) it will get picked up and hlep.ubuntu.com will be updated. I believe the pickup is once every 24 (ish) hours.
<cjwatson> dsmythies: It's probably just a cron job, then.
<dsmythies> I would assume, yes.
<dsmythies> GunnarHj: I will join #ubuntu-doc
<dsmythies> dobey: Re: "large commit can cause issues with pulling the branch as well": GunnarHj's pull was O.K.
<dobey> dsmythies: sure, i was just pointing out that branches can become too large for bzr to be able to check out on some machines.
<GunnarHj> dobey, dsmythies: Actually I got the message ""Connection Timeout: disconnecting client after 300.0 seconds", but it still continued and finalized successfully.
<sergio-br22> I'm having problem with gcc 4.8,  gcc-4.8: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-fstack-protector-strong’
<sergio-br22> any idea?
<cjwatson> yes, gcc-4.8 didn't have that option, so don't use it with it.
<sergio-br22> ubuntu 14.10
<cjwatson> if you're explicitly using gcc-4.8 for some reason in a build, you may need to override the default hardening flags emitted by dpkg-buildflags
<sergio-br22> hum, any tip to override them?
<sergio-br22> dpkg-buildflags=xxxxx, something like this?
<cjwatson> see dpkg-buildflags(1)
<darkxst> hmm, how did some of my launchpad (api) cache get owned by root?
<cjwatson> simplest way is probably, in debian/rules: export DEB_BUILD_MAINT_OPTIONS := hardening=-stackprotectorstrong
<sergio-br22> hum, let me see
<sergio-br22> great, it works
<mark06> is there a bug to track deleted ppas being listed in profile? e.g. https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+related-packages
<dobey> mark06: how many PPAs do you see there?
<mark06> 6, you? http://i.imgur.com/ZpbHPUM.png
<dobey> 1
<dobey> deleted PPAs are visible to the owner in case they wish to restore, i guess
 * mark06 hates artificial deletion
<mark06> I see no restore option
<mark06> sounds like a bug
<mark06> restoring not mentioned in docs either https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPA#Deleting_a_PPA
<mark06> anyone knows an existing bug to handle this?
<dobey> if you want to file a bug, just file one
<dobey> lp developers are all gone for the weekend
 * mark06 filed bug 1421853
<ubot5> bug 1421853 in Launchpad itself "Deleted PPAs displayed in profile when logged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421853
<belak> This may be random, but I was looking at this: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/218551
<belak> What does launchpad actually send, header wise?
#launchpad 2015-02-14
<JohnRL> is something up with lp?  for the last day or so, at any bzr branch attempt, I just get: "bzr brancConnection to 91.189.95.84 timed out while waiting to read"
<JohnRL> oops. just "Connection to 91.189.95.84 timed out while waiting to read", I meant.
<teward> is there a way to add gcc-4.7 to a ppa for the precise series so it can pull in that instead of the standard gcc in Precise?  I've got an odd case of software that needs C++11 support for building and that's not available for Precise without extra software...
<cjwatson> teward: no different from any other package, aside from being complicated :)  a PPA implicitly takes build-dependencies from itself in preference to the primary archive, and you can add additional PPAs to satisfy build-dependencies if you wish (on Archive:+edit-dependencies)
<cjwatson> teward: there's an "Other versions ..." expander on the bottom of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.7 which may be helpful
<teward> cjwatson: the tricky part, I believe: setting g++-4.7 to be the alternative to use for g++ for the build environment for Precise - there's already a PPA with gcc-4.7 in it, we could pull that in, but the question is still how to *force* the dependency there to be used (in my Precise server, I did an update-alternatives revision temporarily for the build)
<wgrant> teward: Ask the build process of your C++11 package to use g++-4.7 rather than g++.
<wgrant> That's probably more sensible than uploading a new gcc-defaults just for a single package...
<teward> wgrant: mmm, true, that would work, although a lot larger of a deviation than I hoped for.  Not a huge problem though.  (I already build-dep on two other PPAs I have, for Trusty, anyways)
<wgrant> teward: Shouldn't that be a single line in debian/rules?
<cjwatson> Should be trivial, indeed.
<teward> wgrant: not 100% familiar with the debian/rules - effectively backporting `znc` from Debian -> old releases
<teward> not sure how the package does it already, but could define that change.  still have to add g++-4.7 to the build-depends though, but that's not too hard
<cjwatson> This is worth putting some effort into learning.
<teward> cjwatson: indeed.
<teward> but it being Valentine's day, and me heading out to dinner in 30  minutes with the girlfriend, kinda was asking as a curiosityu
<teward> will look into the actual making it work part tomorrow :)
#launchpad 2016-02-15
<alkisg> Hi, I'm beta-testing git recipes, but it's been stuck at "in 10 minutes (estimated)" since 2 hours now: https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/+recipe/satisfy-daily
<alkisg> Anything I can do to speed it up? Should I report it anywhere? Should I just wait? :)
<cjwatson> alkisg: Looks like some of our cloud infrastructure for builders failed overnight.  Let me see if it'll come back up with a swift stab.
<alkisg> cjwatson: thanks, btw this branch and build is solely for testing, I don't mind if it's delayed, deleted etc etc
<cjwatson> alkisg: It's nothing specific to this build.
<alkisg> Yup, got that
<cjwatson> alkisg: Only partial success, but it should be enough for your build to happen in some kind of finite time now, and I've asked for sysadmin help with the rest.  Thanks for reporting.
<alkisg> Thank you cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> alkisg: (The estimated build time can be a bit misleading, but you can see a more complete view on https://launchpad.net/builders/)
<daker> hello can someone check this account https://launchpad.net/~a0905260705 (possible spam)
<alkisg> cjwatson: do you think it would be OK to migrate a small project that is hosted upstream on launchpad, from bzr to git? Or should we wait until things stabilize a bit more?
<cjwatson> alkisg: Git hosting is stable
<alkisg> Cool, and if we hit issues with recipes or translations there are always workarounds... thanks again :)
<cjwatson> daker: I only see the weird code import.  Anything else?
<cjwatson> alkisg: Note that direct translation commits only work to bzr branches at this point, not to git.
<daker> cjwatson: he is playing with bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/711750
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 711750 in LoCo Team Portal "Meeting chair drop down uses launchpad username not IRC username" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<alkisg> We're thinking of seperating the translations branch (=bzr) from the code branch (=git)
<cjwatson> daker: That's not spam, that's usually just a confused new user playing with the UI
<daker> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~a0905260705/loco-team-portal/1 (he is trying to import a bitcoin address https://www.maicoin.com/zh-TW/btc_addresses/1PBdd56RXypysB83oXH5crxdZVjvcRdqkR.)
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's definitely weird.  I'll send a warning
<cjwatson> daker: actually, changed my mind, suspended that user.  thanks
<daker> yw :)
<aquarius> I seem to have 2fa turned on on my LP account, and I don't know how to turn it off (and can't log in from this laptop to turn it off, because I don't have a 2fa code). Help? :)
<daker> aquarius: you need to confirm that you are the real aquarius :p
<cjwatson> aquarius: You need #canonical-sysadmin
<cjwatson> aquarius: And it's probably 'cos you're a member of ~sso-2f-testers
<aquarius> I suspected this might be the case, although this weirdly doesn't seem to have come up for the last three yeasr
<aquarius> although maybe I was just already logged in everywhere and it's because this is a new laptop :)
<aquarius> will ping the sysadmins. Cheers
<cjwatson> Yeah, possible (though a little unusual) that you managed to just have sufficiently long-lived sessions ...
<cjwatson> It's only relatively recently that it started enforcing for that team, although "relatively recently" here is something like six months ago
<aquarius> this is a punishment for me acquiring a newish laptop :)
<cjwatson> Gotta correct the karma somehow
<wgrant> We haven't reset LP sessions since 2014.
<wgrant> So it's quite possible.
<aquarius> memo to self: log out of stuff occasionally
<cjwatson> alkisg_away: Builders repaired and the queue has cleared properly now.
<stub> Hmm, two branches, one git repo in the git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/prodname namespace
<stub> My charm, and the built charm. Is it a terrible idea to host them in the same repo, even though one is generated from the other?
<stub> I can probably be trusted not to merge them
<cjwatson> stub: Seems fine.
<wxl> is there any way i could have a private mailing list on launchpad?
<wxl> or at least not have the archive be public
<wxl> and/or have the archive only accessible to team members?
<cjwatson> Only for private teams, IIRC.
<cjwatson> LP mailing lists aren't ideally flexible.
<wxl> boo and private teams = $$$?
<cjwatson> Yep.
<cjwatson> (Also overkill ...)
<wxl> oh well then
<wxl> thanks for the help as always
<cjwatson> If it's Ubuntu-project-relevant and you have special requirements it's probably best to ask for a lists.ubuntu.com list at rt@ubuntu.com
<wxl> k thx
#launchpad 2016-02-16
<ricotz> hello, please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/285167
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks
<clivejo> is there a problem with the SSL on LP?
 * Faux isn't getting a response at all (UK).
<dobey> OOPS-6ef2b65efd313eca1ad7c5510d9630ad
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6ef2b65efd313eca1ad7c5510d9630ad
<dobey> it seems there is indeed something wrong with the network
<clivejo> any idea what is wrong?
<dobey> not beyond "something with network/servers"
<xnox> clivejo, dobey: i see some indication that it is under high load, and is being worked on.
 * xnox is also affected hence went to check.
<Saviq> is it known that LP OOPSes a lot for a while now?
<dobey> yes
<Saviq> ok
* xnox changed the topic of #launchpad to: launchpad is slow
* xnox changed the topic of #launchpad to: launchpad is slow, being worked on
* xnox changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2016-02-17
<lool> Ahoy, I forgot how to remotely clone a git repo on the Launchpad side
<lool> I'd like to setup a linux git repo with a patch on top, doing the initial git repo clone on the Launchpad side
<lool> wgrant: ^ would you be able to help?
<wgrant> lool: In general you can just push to a new repo, and if the project/package already has a default it will just work. But Linux can be set up a bit specially. Do you have a particular repo that you've cloned?
<lool> wgrant: it was //git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/trusty
<lool> wgrant: I havent cloned it in launchpad yet
<lool> wgrant: I need to drop off for the day, but will read whatever you send here tomorrow
<wgrant> lool: Pushing to lp:~lool/ubuntu/+source/linux will work fine.
<stub> I'm having trouble with https://code.launchpad.net/postgresql-charm
<stub> My git repos seem to end up in my ~stub namespace rather than the project namespace
<stub> (I don't want to pollute the master repo with my development branches, but I'd like my development branches backed up on Launchpad)
<stub> Do I need a team?
<wgrant> stub: Git repositories work very similarly to Bazaar branches in terms of ownership and aliases.
<wgrant> That is, no Git repository exists solely in the project namespace.
<wgrant> Ah, it looks like you worked out to push to lp:postgresql-charm
<wgrant> Just after you asked?
<stub> I know how to push it (and now I have two repos in ~stub). I was just wondering how to get the ~stub removed, which from what you are saying needs me to add a team and use a team repo?
<wgrant> Right, just like Bazaar all repos have an owner and may be official for the project.
<wgrant> You probably want a team here.
<stub> Its somewhat hidden with bazaar, since you are dealing with branches rather than repos.
<wgrant> Hm, how do you mean?
<wgrant> They're still just "lp:postgresql-charm"
<stub> Right. The difference is, with bzr my main branch would be lp:postgresql-charm and I can push a bazillion other branches to ~stub/postgresql-charm/foo and not pollute anything.
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<wgrant> You've managed to make them separate now, though.
<wgrant> lp:~stub/postgresql-charm was created first, and is https://code.launchpad.net/~stub/postgresql-charm/+git/postgresql-charm
<wgrant> Then you pushed to lp:postgresql-charm, which created https://code.launchpad.net/~stub/postgresql-charm/+git/postgresql-charm-1
<stub> Yeah, just might work on a less sucky repo name than -1 ;)
<wgrant> You probably want to take the second one, give it to a team, and rename it to something less silly.
<jgdx> I'm getting some oopses (timeout) on bug reporting. Known issue? OOPS-60e35dd598b2c114c1f2b7c3d3791011 OOPS-766de5f046ed07479d376ca647bacb55
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-60e35dd598b2c114c1f2b7c3d3791011
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-766de5f046ed07479d376ca647bacb55
<dobey> jgdx: new bug, or creating a task on a bug with lots of tasks already?
<jgdx> dobey, brand spankin' new
<dobey> jgdx: ah. maybe some continuation of the high load issues LP was having yesterday?
<dobey> i haven't hit any timeouts today yet, though
<jgdx> dobey, ah—there were issues yesterday? OKay, I'll be a bit more patient.
<dobey> jgdx: yeah. maybe check with webops internally? there could be new issues of course :)
<jgdx> dobey, it went through now, so I'll just assume all is back to normal :p
<dobey> well, you know what they say about assumption :P
<rudolfs> Does git repo allow to push changes from another team member?
<Saviq> this build looks stuck https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+build/9023705 - can anyone do something about it or will it time out on its own?
<dobey> Saviq: i think you're supposed to ask trainguards for those; robru can cancel the job for example
<dobey> i guess it probably won't time out
<dobey> at least, probably not for at least another 15 hours anyway; there are some things that do legitimately take a very long time to build, so i'm not sure if there is a timeout set
<robru> Saviq: dobey: cancelled
<robru> was gonna say "seems like an ordinary failure to me" but then I saw "started 10 hours ago"
<dobey> yeah
<Saviq> robru, dobey ack, tx
<robru> Saviq: need me to retry or will you rebuild the silo anyway?
<Saviq> robru, s390 doesn't build anyway
<robru> ah
<robru> perfect then
<Saviq> yup
<teward> it's not possible to issue a rebuild for the ppas without uploading a new version number, right?
<xnox> teward, only if it failed to build. if the build succeeded, one cannot "rebuild" it, as there is unique binary name constraint.
<teward> that's what i thought
<teward> i'll pull the packages down and upload 'rebuild' numbered ones
<xnox> teward, dch --rebuild '' && debuild -S && dput ../*.changes -> is something i have never scripted together, nor like ever use, when like rebuilding 100s of packages for boost.
<teward> xnox: heh
<teward> i'll just upload the changes, for the PPA.  shouldn't be too hard since i already have automated workflow scripts which do most of the stuff I need
<teward> do the PPAs need the full source tarball upload each time, or does it only need the .changes if the tarball is already present there (i.e. the version hasn't changed, it's just a rebuild)
<wgrant> teward: You don't need to reupload the orig.tar.* if it already exists in the PPA or Ubuntu's primary archive. "debuild -S -sd" will exclude it, while -sa will include it.
<teward> just making sure :)
<teward> wgrant: based on the changelog here, though `debuild -S` in my devscripts doesn't define -sa, so it's not including the source because the version number doesn't imply it needs one; i've had to -sa before for a clean buildtests repository in the past, though, for an Ubuntu merge, but it's atypical in most of the cases I've had :)
<teward> thanks though for confirming what I thought - that PPAs operate almost exactly like the standard repos would
<teward> (with regards to whether the .changes or the .changes + orig.tar.* is needed :)
#launchpad 2016-02-18
<sergio_br22> every week I get some broken package in xenial :/
<sergio_br22> stuff is really moving fast
<sergio_br22> i just fixed a package last week, and it's broken again
<Odd_Bloke> We have a script that generates a summary of merge proposals that we're interested in, and we want to get a list of all the merge proposals that have a review requested from our team.  However, team.getRequestedReviews excludes MPs that someone in the team opened (as documented at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#team-getRequestedReviews), making this difficult.
<Odd_Bloke> I've had a poke around in a debugger, but I didn't see a good way of getting around this; is it possible to get what we want from the team object?
<Odd_Bloke> (If not, we could presumably iterate over things submitted by members of the team to gather the list, but I didn't want to resort to that if I'm missing an easier way of doing it)
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Unfortunately there's no review requested of the team once someone claims it.
<wgrant> It is completely transferred.
<wgrant> Oh.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: That's fine; but it doesn't even return unclaimed reviews.
<wgrant> I miread.
<Odd_Bloke> :)
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: It doesn't exclude MPs that someone in the team opened. That bit of the docstring just means that it only returns MPs that have a direct review requested of the team or person on which you invoke the method; it doesn't include reviews requested of teams that they participate in, so it doesn't return the full set of reviews that they can do.
<wgrant> That doesn't seem like it would be a problem for you. What's the exact issue you're seeing?
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Ah, OK; let me try to get a minimal test case for you (after lunch ^_^).
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: I must regrettably sleep imminently, but someone else might be around then.
<Saviq> hey guys, it started happening yesterday - s390x builds for unity8 get stuck each build https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/9031715
<Saviq> we've been cancelling them, but I thought it might be interesting for you
<wgrant> Ah, is that why all the s390x builders keep dropping out...
 * wgrant pokes.
<wgrant> Saviq: Looks like an sbuild change, only hitting s390x because the buildds are xenial due to the new port. Keep cancelling the builds for now, but we're investigating a fix.
<Saviq> wgrant, ack, tx
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: cjwatson: We've seen our arm64 builds get stuck at https://launchpad.net/~cloudware/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc/+build/52672 a couple of times now; any ideas what's going on?  (The last one which I cancelled did not end up with a build log)
<Odd_Bloke> (That last one being https://launchpad.net/~cloudware/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc/+build/52586)
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Possibly the same as the s390x issue above.
<cjwatson> I bet it depends on the apt in the chroot.
<Odd_Bloke> Our s390x builds are passing (and hit that same codepath).
<Odd_Bloke> (Which isn't to say it isn't the same issue manifesting itself differently, of course :p)
<cjwatson> Well, wait, livefs builds can't be the same thing.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I can't see this build, though.  What does it look like from your end?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: It's "Currently building" with http://paste.ubuntu.com/15107531/ as Buildlog.
<cjwatson> Um, not sure
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Which is what the last build looked like before I cancelled it (which then didn't get a build log attached to it).
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- could that be the out-of-loop-devices thing?
<wgrant> Doesn't really look like it, but I suppose it's possible...
<wgrant> I cancelled one just like that this morning.
<wgrant> Could also just be a boring nbd hang.
<cjwatson> Saviq: fixes on their way
<Saviq> cjwatson, there you go https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/9032689
<cjwatson> Saviq: thanks, just awaiting proposed-migration of sbuild now
<cjwatson> at least for the s390x case.  this does affect some other architectures too, but the exact circumstances that trigger it are build-dependent
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Has anything changed for the arm64 builders that might have caused us to start seeing this?  (We've never seen it before yesterday, and it's now happening most runs)
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: We're gradually moving things into scalingstack, but you seem to have had successful runs on scalingstack builders before.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Which builder is this on?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: bos01-arm64-009, right?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: I can't see the builder which the failures happened on; our current build (which hasn't reached the potential hang point yet) is on -004.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: You've definitely had a mix before today.  I'm sorting out some other upgrades right now, but as soon as I get the chance let me try resetting the bos01-arm64-{001..010} guests and seeing if that helps.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Thanks. <3
<Odd_Bloke> (So it looks like it hangs when we try to use a loop device for not-the-first-time; don't have the full build log so I don't know if I missed one in between refreshes, but it might be the second time)
<cjwatson> Saviq: s390x is all sorted now.  as I say the same thing will affect other architectures in some situations - I've filed a ticket for the upgrade
<Saviq> cjwatson, thanks
<qengho> Hi hi. I'm stuck by the bzr-git bug that pukes when a Git commit in a foreign import is GPG signed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-git/+bug/1084403
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<qengho> Given first-class-ish Git branches on LP, can the importer import straight to a git branch, instead of trying to bzr-ize it?
<wgrant> qengho: Direct git->git imports are not currently supported, but I was actually going to start investigating that today.
<wgrant> It's easy to mirror manually with a cronjob in the interim.
<qengho> I rebooted, didn't see reply. Is there a way to import a Git repo to Launchpad, not Bzr-izing it along the way?
<wgrant> 09:21:54      wgrant | qengho: Direct git->git imports are not currently supported, but I was actually going to start investigating that today.
<wgrant> 09:22:05      wgrant | It's easy to mirror manually with a cronjob in the interim.
<qengho> wgrant: right. Thanks.
#launchpad 2016-02-19
<qengho> I'm accustomed to having branches inside a project in bzr, say lp:~team/proj/kode
<qengho> Suppose I have a project that has two unrelated git repositories. Can I upload Git branches lp:~team/proj/trunk and lp:~team/proj/proj-dependency ?
<qengho> The second is hosted somewhere else altogether, upstream.
<qengho> On LP, the second might also be a packaging branch or something.
<qengho> Or the build-recipe skeleton.
<wgrant> qengho: lp:~OWNER/TARGET/+git/NAME is the full URL to a git repository. Similar to bzr, one can be given an lp:TARGET alias, but there is also the lp:~OWNER/TARGET alias.
<wgrant> Since most people only need one repo per project, they can just ignore that the long URLs exist at all.
<wgrant> But if you want multiple you can push them to a new full URL by tacking /+git/NAME on the end.
<wgrant> (but in git you can also just have multiple branches in the same repo, of course)
<qengho> One can't make packaging recipes from git branches, can one?
<qengho> I have a remote git branch that I want to automatically package. It has GPG-signed commits so I can't import to bzr branches. I can't seem to recipe-package if it's in git.
<qengho> Le sigh.
<wgrant> qengho: They're currently in beta.
<qengho> Ooo! beta team.
<wgrant> If you join the beta team you can use them.
<qengho> Done!
<wgrant> There are some minor known bugs which I'm rolling out fixes for today, but the basics work fine.
<qengho> wgrant: Upi
<qengho> wgrant: You're pretty great. I'm glad you're with us.
<qengho> Thank you.
<wgrant> Let me know if you run into any issues.
<bapoumba> ping any Launchpad admin please :)
<wgrant> bapoumba: Your account was probably caught in spam crossfire yesterday. #canonical-sysadmin can help you.
<bapoumba> OK thanks wgrant :)
<bapoumba> I thought so, next time I’ll leave the wiki spam alone ^^
<wgrant> It's best not to remove spam yourself.
<wgrant> If it sticks around then let someone know, but if our automated scripts detect it after you've been playing with it, they might decide you look like the spammer yourself.
<bapoumba> OK I’ll not remove any more, I just do not like people ruin community work ..
<wgrant> Yeah, it's not a good situation.
<bapoumba> thanks again :)
<bookwar> hi, can anyone ban the user and remove the blueprint here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mos/+spec/jhjg ?
<tpham3783> on LP git import; is it possible for it to import all branches (from a project on github ie)... then write 3 recipes, one for each branch?
<dobey> you can import to different bzr branches
<dobey> or wait for git->git imports
<dobey> or mirror to git manually
<tpham3783> dobey, thank you....i'll just build one branch then..
<teward> uhm... so a bit of a huge issue, i'm getting a lot of FTBFS on ppa uploads about ftpmaster.internal not being available
<teward> so it's causing a good portion of my PPA uploads jsut now to explode
<teward> also a chroot problem
<Logan> ^ this, just came here to say it
<Logan> seems to be transient
<Logan> depends on the buildd, I think
<Logan> cjwatson?
<teward> it's also hitting quite a lot of my PPA uploads for nginx 1.9.11
<teward> so i'll have to rerun the builds that failed
<teward> (7 and counting)
<dobey> yeah i just had some recipes fail because of it
<beuno> teward, Logan, we're rebooting all our services due to the gcc bug announced
<beuno> I'm raising this though in case it's not known
<beuno> but there will be a bit of instability for a little while
<Logan> thanks for the clarification!
<teward> beuno: thanks for the clarification.
<cjwatson> teward: investigating, I don't think this is pure instability
<teward> cjwatson: yeah, it didn't appear to be
<teward> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> teward: should be fixed now, I'll give back failures
<teward> cjwatson: thanks; should I be OK to rerun the failed builds?
<cjwatson> teward: I'll do it
<teward> thanks
<cjwatson> prefer doing this kind of cleanup en masse
<teward> indeed :)
#launchpad 2016-02-20
<teward> cjwatson: did you ever requeue the failed ppa builds in the builders, or no?
<cjwatson> teward: yes, ages ago
<cjwatson> teward: (if I missed some, please let me know which so I can use that as information to repeat my log scan)
<teward> cjwatson: you missed my failed nginx staging PPA
<teward> so i manually retried them
<teward> all the failed / chrootproblem builds https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-devel-testing/+packages <- there were not reran until i did
<teward> they're complete now though
<cjwatson> teward: please can you give me specific build URLs?
<cjwatson> just a couple will do
<cjwatson> I know I reran at least one from that PPA
<cjwatson> not build logs, I need the URLs with +build in them
<teward> yeah stand by
<teward> erm
<teward> well, i'm not sure I have the FTBFS ones anymore, will the succeeded ones do?
<cjwatson> teward: the build URL remains the same
<cjwatson> teward: I need a sample of ones you retried, that's all
<teward> okay.  it was only 8 of them and I already have a paste with all 8 URLs though
<cjwatson> fine, so can you please give me that?
<teward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15146800/ has the URLs
<cjwatson> how strange, that shows up in the grep I did, I don't understand how I missed that
<teward> no worries
<teward> all's good now :)
<cjwatson> sure, but maybe I missed others
<teward> ah
<cjwatson> ah, some turned into "ordinary" failures rather than chroot problem or dependency wait
<cjwatson> let me just retry everything that failed in the relevant interval
<teward> yeah most of mine were actually standard failures
<teward> though the armhf ones I ran, two of those were still chroot problem failures
<teward> in any case, sorry to bother you :)
<cjwatson> np, retries on their way for everything else now
<cjwatson> done
<teward> cjwatson: everyone will be happy then, heh.
<teward> thanks for poking and addressing the issues, though, that was a "What's going on" moment yesterday :)
#launchpad 2017-02-13
<juliank> Anybody here? 3 days ago I mentioned that I only received the initial email and the added bug tracker watch for bug 1657440 - obviously SPF checks fail on that, but I'm not sure if that alone is the reason they were dropped.
<ubot5> bug 1657440 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "apt won't redownload Release.gpg after inconsistent cache updates made while UCA is being updated" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657440
<juliank> Should I open a bug against launchpad?
<juliank> It would really be awesome if someone could look into these missing notifications, as missing bug comments or maybe even bugs (?) is not a good thing
<wgrant> juliank: SPF wouldn't fail (the envelope sender is canonical.com in all cases), but user domains with DMARC p=reject policies may be problematic. Can you file a question on LP with details about missed messages?
<juliank> wgrant: Well, the first comment I don't have was from canonical.com too :) But sure, yes, I can do that.
<juliank> Maybe Google was annoyed by launchpad emails and decided to reject them for a day ...
<juliank> Oh, just noticed the "Alberto Salvia Novella (es20490446e) 6 hours ago" importance changes there
<juliank> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/458337
<wgrant> juliank: SPF doesn't cover From, just the envelope sender
<juliank> wgrant: Yes, I know
<wgrant> DMARC is the first thing to go ridiculously overboard and consider From and break mailing lists.
<juliank> I also seem to have received my first comment, but not my second one :/
<wgrant> That's... odd.
<wgrant> I guess Gmail still doesn't let you debug this at all?
<wgrant> It's been a long time since I used it...
<juliank> No chance to debug anything.
<juliank> If it was bounced someone with access to bounces@canonical.com should have the answer
<juliank> wgrant: Well, Google's only analysis tool shows that DMARC failed
<juliank> f0r the initial message
<juliank>        dmarc=fail (p=NONE sp=NONE dis=NONE) header.from=canonical.com
<juliank> This was From: Andreas Hasenack <andreas@canonical.com>
<juliank> same for my comment
<juliank> wgrant: My comment: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23991480/
<juliank> wgrant: Initial email: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23991482/
<juliank> Both contain all headers as google added them (Authentication-Results, SPF-Received, and friends)
<juliank> But really, gmail also sometimes decides something is too spam and bounces it
<juliank> and I have no insight in what was bounced
<juliank> I wonder why the canonical.com email fails dmarc, I see no dmarc records
<juliank> and if a source domain does not do dmarc, gmail does not show anything about dmarc :/
<juliank> I can play with more things in 24 hours by directing everything via my bounce-catching email
<wgrant> juliank: dmarc=fail with p=NONE is meaningless, though.
<wgrant> p is the action.
<juliank> That's all I have :(
<wgrant> Oh, missed your second last line, huh.
<wgrant> So it thinks it has DMARC even though it doesn't?
<wgrant> weird...
<wgrant> Oh there is a DMARC record for canonical.com
<wgrant> But it is indeed p=none
<juliank> wgrant: Ah. You have to search for _dmarc - that's why I did not see it
<juliank> wgrant: But the non-comments (bug tracker add at least) come from 1657440@bugs.launchpad.net anyway, and the one I got does not have a DMARC failure, as launchpad has no DMARC policy
<wgrant> juliank: Emails should be From the actor's email address, unless the email address is hidden in which case the @bugs.launchpad.net one is used.
<wgrant> Even for bug tracker links
<juliank> ah
<juliank> well, in the actuin I received, it was hidden
<juliank> But I did not seem to have gotten a notification for vej adding the tags
#launchpad 2017-02-14
<shadeslayer> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me reset the 2FA auth token on this account http://pad.lv/~rohangarg
<shadeslayer> I lost the GAuthenticaor app when updating my phone and my old backup doesn't have the ubuntu tokens
<mapreri> shadeslayer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#I_got_locked_out_of_my_account.__What_should_I_do.3F
<shadeslayer> ack
<mapreri> i.e. launchpad people can do nothing about it anyway, you're in the wrong channel.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I'll email isd
#launchpad 2017-02-15
<mapreri> cjwatson_, wgrant: inkscape answers is getting spammed: https://answers.launchpad.net/inkscape
<mapreri> (also removing spammers still leaves their questions open?  can't you trash them too?)
<mapreri> (FTR, inkscape is considering turning off answers as there is way too much spam)
<cjwatson_> mapreri: we normally do trash the questions
<cjwatson_> it's an arms race
<cjwatson_> let me do a trashing run
<mapreri> cjwatson: thank you! :)
 * mapreri just assisted at "spam present" ; "reload" ; "spam not present"
<wgrant> mapreri, cjwatson: The vast majority of things get caught automatically, and I normally check every day or two for things that were missed.
<mwhudson_> there's no way to have a snap build daily or when some branch other than the branch containing snapcraft.yaml changes, is there?
<wgrant> mwhudson_: No built-in way at the moment.
<wgrant> mwhudson_: But the trigger API is there.
<mwhudson_> wgrant: ah ok
<mwhudson_> wgrant: i guess nothing magical has happened in the area of being able to get launchpad to give me a macaroon that allows pushing to a single branch?
<mwhudson> although i guess that isn't really relevant for this
<wgrant> mwhudson: LP isn't involved in that, but the snap store allows that.
<wgrant> LP just uses store macaroons that it's given; it doesn't issue them, since it isn't in control of authorisation.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i meant a git branch on lp
<wgrant> mwhudson: Oh right. No, that's not currently possible, though we have plans.
<wgrant> No timeline, though.
<mwhudson> i guess semi-relatedly a macaroon thing that only allowed a single api method to be called would be nice
<wgrant> Indeed, that was the original goal of the plan.
#launchpad 2017-02-16
<alkisg> Hi, we have a mailing in launchpad for our epoptes project, https://launchpad.net/~epoptes
<alkisg> We've set epoptes@lists.launchpad.net as the debian package maintainer address in https://packages.qa.debian.org/e/epoptes.html
<alkisg> Our problem is that the mails sent by bugs.debian.org are discarded, while we want them to appear in the mailing list. Why obviously can't register bugs.debian.org as a team member, so what else can we do to accomplish that/
<alkisg> s/Why/We/
<alkisg> Sample message that we didn't see in the epoptes@lists.launchpad.net mailing list, even though it was sent: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=854098;msg=2
<ubot5> Debian bug 854098 in epoptes "Vnc4 is now a transitional package to tigervnc" [Normal,Fixed]
<mapreri> umpf at hitting timeouts on a page like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape …  (OOPS-2d328cd00bf4baa8bc6a70c0f7ac8ed4)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2d328cd00bf4baa8bc6a70c0f7ac8ed4
#launchpad 2017-02-17
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to import https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/ltsp.git/ to bzr, https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging-bzr, and I'm getting this error: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/306676857/alkisg-ltsp-ltsp-debian-packaging-bzr.log
<alkisg> bzrlib.errors.CertificateError: Certificate error: hostname 'anonscm.debian.org' doesn't match either of '*.alioth.debian.org', 'alioth.debian.org'
<alkisg> Can I do something to solve the issue? Or is it a matter of debian web masters using a different certificate/hostname?
<wgrant> alkisg: It's probably related to SNI and the older version of Python on LP's importds. Are you aware that LP now supports git->git imports?
<wgrant> You don't need git->bzr any more unless you specifically want bzr.
<alkisg> wgrant: I tried git->git, but I can't get the recipe right then, I get another issue (let me gather info and report it now...)
<wgrant> alkisg: bzr-git imports should gain SNI support over the next few weeks as we upgrade the importds from precise to xenial, but using LP's native git mirroring is going to be more supportable than bzr-git in the future.
<alkisg> wgrant: thank you, I deleted my git->git tests, I'll run some imports again and will report in 20' or so about the recipe failure I get there
<wgrant> alkisg: Great, let me know if you still have issues.
<wgrant> Git recipes are pretty good nowadays, and we want to know about any cases where there are regressions vs bzr.
<alkisg> wgrant: I want to combine the upstream from bzr, lp:ltsp, with the imported git of the debian/ dir, https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/ltsp/+git/ltsp-debian-packaging
<alkisg> wgrant: is it possible to combine bzr and git in the same recipe?
<wgrant> alkisg: Ah, it's not possible to mix VCSes in a recipe.
<wgrant> So you still need git->bzr imports, I suppose.
<alkisg> wgrant: would it make sense to import ltsp/bzr from launchpad, to ltsp/git to launchpad, so that my recipe only has git?
<wgrant> Ah, if LTSP upstream is git, then yeah, it would make sense to import and use that instead.
<alkisg> Upstream LTSP is bzr, while the debian maintainer keeps the packaging debian/ dir in git
<wgrant> Hm, unless there's a git repository of the LTSP codebase, that wont' really work.
<alkisg> Can i close ltsp upstream which is in lp in bzr format,
<alkisg> to lp again in git format?
<alkisg> *clone, import
<wgrant> LP can't convert other VCSes to git.
<alkisg> Ah, only to bzr? Ouch
<wgrant> hm, let me try tweaking some URLs to bypass the SNI issue.
 * alkisg thinks he used git:// while creating the recipe, and it was modified to https? :-/
<wgrant> alkisg: You created the git->git mirror with git://, but git->bzr with https://
<alkisg> Sorry for the PEBKAC error :) Ty for all the help!
<wgrant> (and a cgit https URL, at that)
<wgrant> The import has now succeeded, great.
<wgrant> Let me know if you run into anything else.
<alkisg> wgrant: would you happen to have an answer for this too?
<alkisg> (12:21:24 μμ) alkisg: Hi, we have a mailing in launchpad for our epoptes project, https://launchpad.net/~epoptes
<alkisg> (12:21:24 μμ) alkisg: We've set epoptes@lists.launchpad.net as the debian package maintainer address in https://packages.qa.debian.org/e/epoptes.html
<alkisg> (12:21:24 μμ) alkisg: Our problem is that the mails sent by bugs.debian.org are discarded, while we want them to appear in the mailing list. We obviously can't register bugs.debian.org as a team member, so what else can we do to accomplish that/
<alkisg> (12:34:12 μμ) alkisg: Sample message that we didn't see in the epoptes@lists.launchpad.net mailing list, even though it was sent: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=854098;msg=2
<alkisg> (12:34:13 μμ) ubot5: Debian bug 854098 in epoptes "Vnc4 is now a transitional package to tigervnc" [Normal,Fixed]
<ubot5> Debian bug 854098 in epoptes "Vnc4 is now a transitional package to tigervnc" [Normal,Fixed]
<wgrant> alkisg: AIUI, Debian Policy requires that maintainer addresses accept email from all addresses. It isn't possible for a Launchpad mailing list to accept email from non-Launchpad members, so by my understanding it is a violation of Policy to specify an LP ML in Maintainer.
<alkisg> Ah
<alkisg> Thank you wgrant, then we'll think of some other way to implement that
<alkisg> Recipe failed to build, https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/+recipe/ltsp-trunk+debian-packaging
<alkisg> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: No control file to take the package name from, and --package not specified.
<wgrant> alkisg: You want nest-part, not nest, I suspect.
<alkisg> Ty, testing...
<wgrant> alkisg: You're currently nesting that entire packaging branch, which contains a debian dir, into the debian dir.
<alkisg> Ah true, the old dir only had debian/, now he has the whole dir there
<wgrant> so you end up with debian/debian/control
<alkisg> The debian maintainer changed the way he does things, he used to only have the debian/ contents in git, now he keeps a clone of the source there too, so nest-part it is :)
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> Now just boring patch failures!
<alkisg> Haha, yup, I can manage those; I'll just ping vagrantc to also have a debian/ dir that corresponds to upstream and not debian-testing
<mitchellk_> Hi folks, getting “W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/rwky/redis/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found” on all TravisCI builds for the past hour. Not sure if this is TravisCI issue or Launchpad
<dobey> mitchellk: that PPA doesn't exist
<mitchellk> hmmm, Travis CI builds are calling it? will check with @TravisCiStatus. Nothing changed in my travis build settings, started doing this an hour ago
<dobey> not sure, but looking on launchpad, i don't see that user owning a ppa with that name
<mitchellk> fixed with adding “dist: trusty” to travis.yml … been working for 2 weeks without it but must require it now. Thanks for your help.
<alkisg> Is there anything e.g. in the environment that my ./autogen.sh or my debian/control could check, to do a conditional "if building on launchpad" or "if building this launchpad recipe"?
<dobey> there's no good reason you should need to do that, no
<shadeslayer> Hi, could someone tell me what kind of arm64 builders Launchpad uses?
<dobey> shadeslayer: it's armv8. do you mean something else?
<shadeslayer> dobey: yeah, what SoC :)
<shadeslayer> curious about what SoC offers good backwards compat with v7
<dobey> no idea. it's some arm server box with lots of cores
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> right :D
<shadeslayer> I'm currently using the Cavium Thunder X SoC, but that has no compat with b7
<shadeslayer> *v7
<dobey> shadeslayer: well the bq m10 tablet with ubuntu is running armhf userspace, and it's a mediatek thing
<dobey> shadeslayer: and the one in the meizu pro 5 is samsung i think
<shadeslayer> dobey: right, but surely you don't have a tablet doing the builds :P
<dobey> no, it's some rack hardware i presume
<shadeslayer> right
<dobey> i /think/ probably samsung or qualcomm chips
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> I'll be getting my hands on some APM X Gene 2 soon
<shadeslayer> hopefully they will solve all my armhf and arm64 needs :D
<dobey> shadeslayer: fwiw, dragon board is an official target for snaps on arm, and i think they deal with armhf just fine
<shadeslayer> I see
<dobey> you can already throw ubuntu core on a dragon board and do dev work on it, if that's what you need.
<dobey> should be totally doable to set up an armhf container/chroot for building for armhf locally
<dobey> i don't know anything about the x gene thing
<alkisg> dobey: I'm trying to create a recipe for daily builds, and I have an upstream branch and a debian packaging branch. What I want to do, is to omit some debian/patches that have already been upstreamed.... I'm not sure how to that without conditionals
<shadeslayer> dobey: roger roger :)
<dobey> alkisg: fork the packaging branch and remove them from there, and use that for the daily build recipe
<alkisg> dobey: that's what I wanted to avoid, having to always maintain 2 debian branches, when with conditionals we would be able to maintain one...
<dobey> alkisg: you want to create a conditional on the wrong thing. the way you avoid that is to get all the patches upstream so you don't have to worry about them not applying.
<alkisg> dobey: the patches do go upstream, but the debian packaging keeps the old source , at the time of the freeze, and it has the patches in debian/patches
<alkisg> So e.g. whatever fixes we commit upstream after debian stretch freeze, go to debian/patches instead of src/
<alkisg> dobey: do you think I would be able to nest/merge: upstream, then debian/, then a tree with a single empty file, debian/patches/series?
<alkisg> Would that work in not-applying any patches, or would launchpad complain about "patches cannot be applied" before merging that empty patches/series file?
<dobey> alkisg: yes, so there is a different debian/ tree for experimental than for stable. you can't avoid that
<dobey> i don't think you can nest in a directory that exists. and i don't recall what happens if the series file is just empty. you'd have to merge a branch that chagned that, in which case you're maintaining a fork, because you'll have to keep merging up anytime the series file changes in debian
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: a bunch of HP Proliant m400 cartridges
#launchpad 2018-02-12
<tsimonq2> Grr, this is the second time this week (either to the archive or to a PPA) that LP's eaten my packages!
<tsimonq2> Is there a nonzero amount of time that packages could get devoured, or is it just on a slow cron?
<wgrant> It's on a minutely cron.
<wgrant> Which package?
<tsimonq2> This time, it's plasma-workspace to ppa:tsimonq2/security-builds.
<tsimonq2> Here's the stanza from ~/.dput.cf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=tnrWBBK3pb/
<wgrant> How did you invoke dput, and what was the .changes filename?
<wgrant> 2018-02-08 20:41:17 DEBUG   The source plasma-workspace - 4:5.10.5-0ubuntu1.1 is already accepted in ubuntu/artful and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<wgrant> 2018-02-08 20:41:17 DEBUG   Sent a mail:
<wgrant> 2018-02-08 20:41:17 DEBUG     Subject: [~tsimonq2/ubuntu/security-builds/artful] plasma-workspace 4:5.10.5-0ubuntu1.1 (Rejected)
<tsimonq2> I received no such email.
<tsimonq2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=gkQJ2zH6Jj/
<tsimonq2> Not in Spam...
<tsimonq2> I can't send email to @ubuntu.com. Shoot.
<tsimonq2> Or... I can, because I just got that rejection email. :)
<tsimonq2> Either way wgrant, how long does the deletion cron run? I did delete the previous iteration from the PPA.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: You can't reuse a version number even after deletion.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Argh. :/
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Version numbers are cheap!
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Can I upload to a different PPA then copy over? :P
<wgrant> tsimonq2: No
<tsimonq2> wgrant: How long does the PPA deletion cron run? :P
<tsimonq2> s/long/often/
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Why?
<wgrant> Oh, you mean to delete the PPA itself?
<wgrant> Please don't do that.
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<wgrant> Change the version number. Version numbers are cheap.
<tsimonq2> Fine. :/
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> (happened overnight for me, but it looks like more builders are back)
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, would you mind taking a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/664192
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks, although it doesn't seems to be done yet
<cjwatson> uh, looked done to me
<cjwatson> yep, sure does
<ricotz> 5-3 does now, 6-0 not yet
<cjwatson> it is very definitely done
<cjwatson> maybe we have some DB replication lag
<ricotz> ok, looks like I am seeing some cache here
<ricotz> thanks, I will wait a bit :)
<ritul> @cjwatson: i am trying to upload kernel debian package for i386 and amd64, amd64 is successful but i386 fails. Here is the upload log : https://launchpad.net/~rjasuja/+archive/ubuntu/temp-ppa/+build/14341494.
<ritul> Any suggestions ?
<cjwatson> ritul: Your i386 build log shows it building amd64 binary packages ... don't do that
<cjwatson> Not sure how you managed that
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I'm not downloading a 142M tarball to investigate, but hopefully you have an obvious bit of hardcoding somewhere
<ritul> Can you help me how to start on with debugging this ? i don't have any pointers as of now after looking at changelog.
<ritul> i changed control file to support `Architeture : amd64 i386`
<cjwatson> ritul: Sorry, kernel packaging is its own pretty special thing and I have little experience with it.  But something under debian/ must be actively trying to emit only amd64 (it would have to actually put work into making this mistake), so hopefully grep will find it.
#launchpad 2018-02-13
<acheronuk> ppc64el builders seem to be having a hard time? a lot of cleaning. can they be poked to sort that like x86 sometimes can?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: yes - done
<acheronuk> :) thanks
#launchpad 2018-02-14
<tsimonq2> Hm, how often does the publisher cron run again?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: The primary archive generally publishes every 10-60 minutes. PPAs every 5-15
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Thanks.
<ricotz> hello, could someone take a look at the builders, a lot of them are in "Cleaning" and the working ones having a hard with long-lasting tasks
<cjwatson> ricotz: autostabbing
<ricotz> cjwatson, this means? is it worth reporting such a state here?
<cjwatson> ricotz: it means I'm doing a bulk reset rather than any detailed investigation of what happened (because I'm doing more childcare than usual today).  and yes, it's reasonable to report here
<ricotz> cjwatson, alright, thanks for taking care :)
<cjwatson> Seems to have recovered well enough, anyway.
<ricotz> cjwatson, looks like it is going into "Cleaning" again
<cjwatson> resetting again then
<pevma> Hi guys. Some of our builds have a msg "canceled build" (https://code.launchpad.net/~oisf/+archive/ubuntu/suricata-daily-allarch/+recipebuild/1513387) - but i can seem to find what is the reason. Any pointer is much appreciated!Thanks!
<cjwatson> pevma: Those seem to be quite old (created on 2018-01-05).  I don't immediately see the reason, but it's possible they were cancelled manually while we were mitigating the effects of the Spectre attack on our build farm.  Is there some reason to be concerned about those oldish builds now?
<pevma> thanks for the fast reply cjwatson -
<pevma> oh no not at all - they can be canceled I just wasn't sure of the reason. I also did try to manual request a build - just 5-10min ago and that showed as canceled as well - however i can see it is building in here - https://code.launchpad.net/~oisf/+archive/ubuntu/suricata-daily-allarch/+packages
<pevma> so i wasnt sure if i am doing something wrong
<cjwatson> pevma: Oh, right, is the problem that the cancelled builds show up on the main recipe page and stick at the top?
<cjwatson> pevma: That's basically the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/746140
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746140 in Launchpad itself "Recipe superseded source builds get stuck at top of recent builds list forever" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> I guess I should port over the fix I did for some other build types
<pevma> oh it could be yes - i think that is the issue...while actually they are being build
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's just a confusing illusion.
<cjwatson> Doesn't sound like you're doing anything wrong.
<pevma> should i try to remove the canceled builds somehow  -not sure if there is a way to do that? (so they dont stay on the page)
<cjwatson> pevma: You can't, and no.
<cjwatson> pevma: We just need to fix the bug.
<pevma> aha ok
<pevma> understood
<cjwatson> I'll try to move that up my list a bit.
<pevma> ok thanks cjwatson - much appreciated!
<ricotz> cjwatson, could you restart https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1/+build/14345799
<cjwatson> ricotz: You can do that yourself.  Cancel and retry.
<cjwatson> (once the cancel finishes)
<ricotz> cjwatson, sorry, I should ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<ricotz> cjwatson, looks like the builders are doing like one build and then go back to cleaning indefinitely
<ricotz> at least many of them do
<cjwatson> ricotz: Have to go to a medical appointment, can't look for a while.
<cjwatson> I imagine neutron/openvswitch is being its usual reliable self.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-66348
<acheronuk> but LP gives "Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL."
<cjwatson> acheronuk: file a bug please, that isn't the sort of thing I can deal with on the spot
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok.
<ricotz> cjwatson, might be good to kick those builders again
<ricotz> could someone please take a look a the "cleaning" builders again
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Hey, I'm having trouble figuring out how (or if!) I can delete https://launchpad.net/lnr
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Can you give me a hand here?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: open a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and we can do it for you
<cjwatson> it's an admin operation
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Sure.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/664419
<cjwatson> thanks.  will deal with it tomorrow if nobody else does
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
#launchpad 2018-02-15
<ricotz> hello, the x86 builders are stuck again
#launchpad 2018-02-16
<acheronuk> hi. is it 6, 12 or 24hrs (ish) that a PPA takes to free up space once packages are deleted? I can't recall
<mvo> cjwatson: hey, there is a request (by important people) to extend command-not-found to include version information. our current rather static approach for c-n-d-data (via the package) would not work well with that. I was wondering to use a special  indexfile for apt like the Components-$ARCH.yml for this. I have all the data already generated via cron so something like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-publishing/trun
<mvo> k/view/head:/finalize.d/30-appstream I can probably do relatively easily. will I need to do anything special to get those index into http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/InRelease ? or will that happen via magic^Wsmartness of the publisher?
<mvo> (geh, that is a long question)
#launchpad 2018-02-17
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ppc64el builders look stuck!
<cjwatson> acheronuk: poking
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thank you :)
<acheronuk> hope they don't just go back to cleaning after a build as I think was the case yesterday
<cjwatson> well that will happen if the reset failure rate is high
<cjwatson> I can poke it again a bit later, but it's my son's birthday so my attention is not particularly on LP
<acheronuk> understood. thanks, and have a nice time
#launchpad 2019-02-11
<mvip> Who do i get in touch with regarding a miss-categorized "commercial" project that is in fact MIT licensed?
<rbasak> The project maintainer in the first instance I assume?
<mvip> @rbasak - sorry was that for me?
<wgrant> mvip: The project maintainer configures the license of their project.
#launchpad 2019-02-12
<mvip> wgrant, I am the project maintainer and I have set it to MIT
<wgrant> mvip: Which project?
<wgrant> And why do you say it is miscategorised as commercial?
<mvip> wgrant, https://code.launchpad.net/~wott/+snap/wott-agent
<mvip> and https://launchpad.net/~vpetersson/+archive/ubuntu/wott-agent
<mvip> I'm not sure how the relationship is between the two
<wgrant> mvip: You initially created the project with a proprietary license, which created a commercial subscription trial. You later changed the license to MIT, and weren't using any commercial features, so when the trial expired after a month nothing really happened.
<mvip> wgrant, ah gotcha - so everything's fine?
<mvip> just got an email yesterday saying that it will stop working, which is why i was concerned
<wgrant> mvip: Yeah, the email probably doesn't consider the case where somebody has changed the license from proprietary to something else within the trial period.
<mvip> Got it. Perfect. Thanks wgrant.
<wgrant> np
<seb128> hey, is launchpad having issues? it seems to timeout on bugs editing here
<mwhudson> me too
#launchpad 2019-02-13
<acheronuk> wgrant cjwatson: buildd-manager bombed again?
<wgrant> acheronuk: Fixed, thanks.
<juliank> Hmm, I'd like a bot that reports new/closed ubuntu/+source/apt bugs to the #debian-apt channel. Anyone have something like that, is that even possible?
<rbasak> It does exist. The #maas channel has it. I don't know if its filter will be able to do ubuntu/+source/apt but that doesn't sound like a difficult tweak.
<juliank> rbasak: nice
<juliank> rbasak: do they have code somewhere?
<juliank> hmm
<rbasak> juliank: I don't know any more than that, sorry. I don't even know who the authors are.
<acheronuk> wgrant cjwatson: non x86 builders seem stuck in 'cleaning'
<hloeung> acheronuk: we're having issues, and investigating
<acheronuk> hloeung: ok. thank you
<hloeung> + issues with the networking infra there
<acheronuk> is this affecting the autopkgtest infra as well?
<hloeung> yep
 * acheronuk nods
<acheronuk> makes sense given how the queues are behaving
#launchpad 2019-02-14
<Mirv> could someone approve my application to https://launchpad.net/~sso-2f-testers ? I have a case of "haunting" 2FA (snap login, live patching) but no access to 2FA controls since I left Canonical, but actually if there's a way to get real 2FA access back that would probably solve my problem
<wgrant> Mirv: Yeah, weird things can happen if you have 2FA enabled but aren't actually meant to be allowed to use it any more.
<wgrant> Mirv: I'll add you as long as you promise to have a backup device
<Mirv> wgrant: I promise
<wgrant> Mirv: Done
<Mirv> wgrant: thanks! I was able to login with my yubikey, now I can finally remove the obsolete 2FAs and add fresh ones.
<wgrant> Great
<acheronuk> !x86 network builders (and autotest infra) have slight movement, but still don't look healthy. any news?
<ubot5> acheronuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acheronuk> huh?
<wgrant> acheronuk: ! starts an ubotu command
<wgrant> We're slowly bringing bos02 back
<wgrant> After some pretty nasty switch bugs this morning
<acheronuk> ah, thanks :)
<jarnos> "A new OAuth token consumer was enabled in Launchpad."
<tomreyn> hi, I got timeouts whole posting a comment at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1798992 : "Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes." - It does last for a few minutes now.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1798992 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Fresh desktop installation has packages pending autoremoval, pending updates" [Undecided,New]
<directhex> is launchpad poorly? i'm showing PPA builds which started a while ago, and failed with no buildlog - https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/ubuntu/mock-dnf/+build/16390059 https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/ubuntu/mock-dnf/+build/16390063
<directhex> it cleared up after ~20 minutes
<marlinc> Is there way to get notified when a new release comes out for a source package? I'd like to start the build of a nginx module when a new version gets released
<marlinc> Maybe using some kind of webhook/api in Launchpad
<marlinc> I'm currently trying curl "https://api.launchpad.net/beta/ubuntu/+archive/nginx?ws.op=getPublishedSources" but its giving a 404
<wgrant> marlinc: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary?ws.op=getPublishedSources&source_name=nginx&exact_match=true&order_by_date=true may be of interest. You can also use the distro_series parameter. See the documentation for getPublishedSources on https://api.launchpad.net/devel.html#archive
#launchpad 2019-02-15
<tsimonq2> /win 5
<tsimonq2> whoooops
#launchpad 2019-02-16
<teward> should I be overly concerned that the arm quques are 2+ days long with over 14000 jobs each?
<teward> (armhf, arm64)
<wgrant> teward: No, that's a test rebuild.
<wgrant> All scored below zero
<teward> ah, cool, wasn't sure heh
<Eickmeyer> Hi! Is there something wrong with the build farm? Seems to have a lot of stuck builds.
<wgrant> Eickmeyer: Fixed, thanks.
<Eickmeyer> wgrant: Thanks!
#launchpad 2020-02-10
<lemoldu> Hi
<lemoldu> I try to package a software and to upload on a ppa
<lemoldu> but the package fails to build
<lemoldu> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/464423706/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.studmanager_0.2.1-6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tomwardill> lemoldu: I'm not great with packaging, but it looks like pyversions isn't in python3.6-minimal, it's in python-minimal
<tomwardill> so it may not be installed
<lemoldu> tomwardill, I think I already tried that
<lemoldu> I will try it again, maybe I did something wrong
<lemoldu> tomwardill, you were right
<lemoldu> it is not working now, but the error message is different
<lemoldu> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/464425751/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.studmanager_0.2.1-7_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tomwardill> hmm, if this is a python3 package, then probably installing the python2 toolchain is the wrong way to go about it
<tomwardill> but I've run out of knowledge there, I'm afraid
<tomwardill> it looks more like a dependency / environment problem than something specific to a PPA, however
<lemoldu> I think you are right, I have to find the right dependency
#launchpad 2020-02-15
<RikMills> LP git seems down
<RikMills> cgit brose seems ok. any git foo just gets 'fatal: Could not read from remote repository.'
<RikMills> *browse
<RikMills> recipe build using packaging from LP git fails also, as you might expect
<RikMills> cjwatson wgrant ^
<lemoldu> Hi
<lemoldu> I am packaging an app for ubuntu, I would like to upload it on launchpad/ppa
<lemoldu> I am editing the changelog and I would like to know what would happen if I set the "distribution" to stable or something like that instead of bionic for example
<RikMills> lemoldu: it will be rejected
<lemoldu> ok, thank you RikMills
<lemoldu> I also have trouble with the control file
<lemoldu> I do not know why but I need to set the same package in depends and builds-depends (my program is written with python3) to make it work
<RikMills> git is back. thanks :)
<ailion> Cheers
